# The Pursuit of OG. The hunt for a legend.



## ohiobooners

The first webisode has been posted on trophypursuit.com documenting the known history of the OG buck. 
If you're interested in watching the first edition of this story check it out under webisode W.16

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jam4

Just got done watching. Very well said. I among many others are along for the ride.


----------



## Captain Cully

I'm in!


----------



## Fortyneck

In!

:dancing:


----------



## bamatide15

Can't wait! Best of luck!


----------



## wipy

8 hrs of work then ill watch it.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

well done! I'm in for the ride!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

absolutely awesome couple times it sent shivers down my spine! you make it feel like im hunting him!


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors

Hell yea! This is awesome. Good luck!


----------



## hatchettjack

I got goosebumps! What a buck! Go Mrs booners go!


----------



## ohiobooners

I hope you guys enjoy it. Its been a lot of fun being apart of it.


----------



## juglow

Hats off. You guys are top notch at TP and represent well. Go get him.


----------



## lunghit

Awesome and I am looking forward to follow this. You guys are very fortunate to have this class of deer in your hunting area.


----------



## PSU Joe

Add me to the list of people who congratulate you for doing this. For those of us that don't get a chance to hunt big bucks I can't wait to watch and learn as this unfolds. Hope to see Mrs Booners holding those horns at the end of this journey.


----------



## JOSHM

I'm in :wink:


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Just watched!!! Excited to keep tabs on this as it moves forward! Question...are the **** hunters still running on the neighboring farm??


----------



## WUD DUK

Nice. I'm in! Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## 2Hunde

Well done, and good luck.


----------



## huntnfishnut

Well done. 


and I'm in


----------



## flinginairos

Awesome stuff! Can't wait to see how this unfolds!


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS

Very intrigued by this story and you do a great job telling it. I'm in for the whole season...


----------



## dblungem

Nice work, sir. I sincerely hope he shows up and he's huntable for you guys. It would definitely make one heck of a story, that's for sure. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

Very nice. And Kudos to Chris for the coup in getting this story!


----------



## BP1992

Marking for later


----------



## ohiobooners

shawn_in_MA said:


> Just watched!!! Excited to keep tabs on this as it moves forward! Question...are the **** hunters still running on the neighboring farm??


Thankfully no. The individual living on that farm got rid of the **** dogs in January. Turned out to be a little more work than expected, haha. It was the farmers son and when the son moved out he didn't want to keep dealing with them. Works good for me because the farmer doesn't hunt nor does he give permission to anyone.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm in. OB, let me ask a question that has been nagging me for years. At this time of year as you are scouting for him and see deer how do you know if you are looking at him? Since no antlers now are there any distinguishing features that when you see a deer you know you are looking at him or on the trail cam pics? I have a hard time when I see a buck this time of year knowing if it is one that I had tabs on last season or another older age class buck.
I haven't watched the #16 yet plus, Ha ha, this post makes it seem like I'm watching 15 old bucks on my property. Just wondering if you found him and if you have any distinguishing feaures that let you know he's back.


----------



## Capt'n D

ohiobooners said:


> I hope you guys enjoy it. Its been a lot of fun being apart of it.


Hope you see him & even get a crack at him. Awesome buck!


----------



## Muy Grande

AWESOME start to what should be a great story!


----------



## ohiobooners

vonfoust said:


> I'm in. OB, let me ask a question that has been nagging me for years. At this time of year as you are scouting for him and see deer how do you know if you are looking at him? Since no antlers now are there any distinguishing features that when you see a deer you know you are looking at him or on the trail cam pics? I have a hard time when I see a buck this time of year knowing if it is one that I had tabs on last season or another older age class buck.
> I haven't watched the #16 yet plus, Ha ha, this post makes it seem like I'm watching 15 old bucks on my property. Just wondering if you found him and if you have any distinguishing feaures that let you know he's back.


At this time of year I watch more for deer numbers and locations than I do for a certain animal. OG does have two distinguishable features. First is the fact that most don't realize he is a 265-275 pound whitetail. This might also explain why I think ppl cant grasp how truly big he is. His rack isn't being over embellished by a smaller body. He's a bull of a buck. Secondly he has a scar across his rump from a close call with something when he was younger. That scar is nearly impossible to see unless from an elevated location but while scouting from hill tops it can be seen.

The main thing I am trying to do from April - June is locate the deer. Any deer. Any one of the deer I see might be him or they might be a doe he likes later on. I try to eliminate the spots that I see no deer and no deer activity.


----------



## krabbiepatty

cool video OB, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohiobooners

I appreciate the kind words fella's. Im not the kind of fella to take ppl's kindness for granted so I genuinely appreciate it. I mentioned on another thread that as odd as it sounds I am slightly indebted to OG in a way.
I had scouted and hunted so hard, to a ridiculous level, over that past 17-18 years that I had begun to burn myself out. I was losing the fire. When OG showed up it reignited that fire again. Its not even so much about holding any kind of record. Hell I don't even know if I would have him officially scored and recorded. It is about trying to hunt down a legend. Not for me, but for the guys that really want to see a deer of this caliber. I hope I can tell an interesting story for those guys.


----------



## vonfoust

ohiobooners said:


> At this time of year I watch more for deer numbers and locations than I do for a certain animal. OG does have two distinguishable features. First is the fact that most don't realize he is a 265-275 pound whitetail. This might also explain why I think ppl cant grasp how truly big he is. His rack isn't being over embellished by a smaller body. He's a bull of a buck. Secondly he has a scar across his rump from a close call with something when he was younger. That scar is nearly impossible to see unless from an elevated location but while scouting from hill tops it can be seen.
> 
> The main thing I am trying to do from April - June is locate the deer. Any deer. Any one of the deer I see might be him or they might be a doe he likes later on. I try to eliminate the spots that I see no deer and no deer activity.


Thanks. I think I can be of some help here. I can eliminate many spots for you simply by me putting a tree stand there. It's almost a guarantee to eliminate deer activity! Should narrow down your search. And good luck. I like keeping up with how this story unfolds. And to see the Mrs. hold a world record would be awesome! My daughter would love it!


----------



## rmm60985

I'm excited to learn some of your strategies to hunt big mature deer. It's not often you get to see step by step how someone who harvests big mature deer every year goes about doing it.


----------



## pointndog

AWESOME!!!!! Look forward to all of the other video's.....


----------



## brushdog

Im in too. After watching the vid, i an convinced you are a down to earth kinda guy and would love to see your wife, or you put an arrow through the legend. I will certainly be following along and if he decides to cross the oh river, make his way thru WV and into northern MD or southern PA i will let you know LOL. Thanks for posting what you know to date, its going to be an amazing story no matter what the outcome is!!


----------



## redneckromeo

Obviously the person that found his sheds is trying to keep tight lipped about it but is there any indication they were found closer to your property then where the trail cam pics were taken?


----------



## munster

Awesome video! I'm in.


----------



## Scotty C

OB. 
This is the coolest thing to happen on AT since I joined in 2006. You are handling this great. I hope to see you or your wife kill this deer.
I have a place in Illinois that I hunt every year for 8 days during the rut. I have put down some big boys over the years and there is a 180-190 running around that has been giving me the slip. I hope to have a shot at him come this November. 

The pursuit of big bucks is an obsession. I prep year round for that one moment in the fall that will forever be lodged in my memory. 
I will be following you on this awesome journey. Can't wait to see more about your pursuit.


----------



## jshperdue

All I can say is awesome and good luck. Thanks for taking the time to share this with us. I want to see you arrow this buck.


----------



## bsites9

I'll be watching later this evening. Can't wait to see him!


----------



## ohiobooners

rmm60985 said:


> I'm excited to learn some of your strategies to hunt big mature deer. It's not often you get to see step by step how someone who harvests big mature deer every year goes about doing it.


I will try to tell you what I know and give visuals to help. I learned everything I know from my grandfather who passed away a while back. I grew up around big deer and listened intently when he shared his experience. I know probably a fraction of what some ppl on here know, I am just lucky to have that knowledge coupled with some great ground. I hope I can share something with folks that helps them knock down their dream deer.


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> Obviously the person that found his sheds is trying to keep tight lipped about it but is there any indication they were found closer to your property then where the trail cam pics were taken?


The rumored location(s) of the sheds helped me determine he was back in my area.


----------



## ohiobooners

Scotty C said:


> OB.
> This is the coolest thing to happen on AT since I joined in 2006. You are handling this great. I hope to see you or your wife kill this deer.
> I have a place in Illinois that I hunt every year for 8 days during the rut. I have put down some big boys over the years and there is a 180-190 running around that has been giving me the slip. I hope to have a shot at him come this November.
> 
> The pursuit of big bucks is an obsession. I prep year round for that one moment in the fall that will forever be lodged in my memory.
> I will be following you on this awesome journey. Can't wait to see more about your pursuit.


It is honestly kind of like I am just along for the ride. I am a fan of the deer as much as anyone else. I just hope that if someone else kills him they will allow me to at least see him in person and will share him with everyone like the OP did.


----------



## obeRON

I couldn't imagine having to pass a 3.5yr old, 190" buck during doe season...many people wouldn't have. Great story, I am in for the ride and I hope you shut up some of these negative people on here. Good luck!!!


----------



## 148p&y

That video clip made my day. Good luck to you and great job being classy.


----------



## rmm60985

ohiobooners said:


> I will try to tell you what I know and give visuals to help. I learned everything I know from my grandfather who passed away a while back. I grew up around big deer and listened intently when he shared his experience. I know probably a fraction of what some ppl on here know, I am just lucky to have that knowledge coupled with some great ground. I hope I can share something with folks that helps them knock down their dream deer.


Its a great thing for you to do. I hope to learn a lot from you. I'm trying to soak up as much knowledge as I can so I can kill mature deer.


----------



## rut hunt

I enjoyed the video got a little chuckle after hearing you say "a hunter" for 3/4 of the video then at almost to the end you said "I' I thought wait a tick jigs up


----------



## Muy Grande

rmm60985 said:


> I'm excited to learn some of your strategies to hunt big mature deer. It's not often you get to see step by step how someone who harvests big mature deer every year goes about doing it.


This X2


----------



## ohiobooners

rut hunt said:


> I enjoyed the video got a little chuckle after hearing you say "a hunter" for 3/4 of the video then at almost to the end you said "I' I thought wait a tick jigs up


haha...just trying to keep the focus on the deer


----------



## bbruno

At least it turned out to be true...not another "this deer was killed/saw/trailcam in "X" spot." and every month the deer is from a totally different "X" spot....and someone FOR SURE heard from a brother inlaw that its legit...lol. 

Should be a fun story to follow!!


----------



## ohiobooners

bbruno said:


> At least it turned out to be true...not another "this deer was killed/saw/trailcam in "X" spot." and every month the deer is from a totally different "X" spot....and someone FOR SURE heard from a brother inlaw that its legit...lol.
> 
> Should be a fun story to follow!!


I had a person in my home town tell a good friend of mine (not knowing he was a good friend of mine) that the deer, as he showed him a trail cam pic on his phone that he saved from FB, was on his farm and he would absolutely kill him this year. Oddly enough the deer is a pretty substantial, and I mean substantial, distance from this persons farm. Pretty comical.


----------



## DV1

Watched the clip, nice start t the story. When he walked under your stand, was that the first time you ever saw this buck?

Waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## ohiobooners

DV1 said:


> Watched the clip, nice start t the story. When he walked under your stand, was that the first time you ever saw this buck?
> 
> Waiting for the next chapter.


Yes, it was the first time I ever laid eyes on him. Two weeks after I had filled my one and only buck tag :-/


----------



## pa.bowhunter

stay the course. you are doing it right! by that I mean you seem to be staying true to your values and beliefs. trust me when I tell you that there are many people on this site that will appreciate all of the hard work and time you share with us. thank you.


----------



## ohiobooners

pa.bowhunter said:


> stay the course. you are doing it right! by that I mean you seem to be staying true to your values and beliefs. trust me when I tell you that there are many people on this site that will appreciate all of the hard work and time you share with us. thank you.


You're more than welcome. It's a pleasure to bring it to you guys.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I'm going alone for the ride, great video and best of luck in laying OG down!


----------



## Rod Savini

That's a big deer and I have never seen a whitetail on the hoof.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Subscribed. This will be great to follow. Good luck OB, especially to Mrs. OB


----------



## SureShot150

Best of luck man. I can't wait to see how this story unfolds.


----------



## rmscustom

Your a better man then me... Don't think I could give that chance to anyone,,, even my wife Awesome story, be watching this all year.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck chad! Hopefully you or miss ob get a chance at him.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Good luck Chad.


----------



## Crapshot

Look if you need any help harvesting this deer just let me know. I will fly out when required to assist! I will let you film me as well. Don't mind being on TV. Just let me know.


----------



## Southpaw43

Im in! Well done.


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

Great video man. I think it's awesome that you're taking this hunt and giving us the opportunity to follow you into the timber. I especially appreciate the educational value that will come from it. I think all of us are always wanting to learn more and more about big bucks and the tactics that we can use to successfully encounter, and hopefully tag them. The fact that you're doing this with a world record buck speaks volumes about your character and your passion. I wish you nothing but good luck! I'll be following along, give 'em hell!


----------



## pbuck

I'm in for the hero pics in the Daisy Duke shorts.


----------



## shaffer88

That night video of him is just nuts showing off his size . I'm in for the long haul


----------



## iammuskyunter

Subscribed. Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Tindle

Amazing! Good luck!


----------



## ohiobooners

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> Great video man. I think it's awesome that you're taking this hunt and giving us the opportunity to follow you into the timber. I especially appreciate the educational value that will come from it. I think all of us are always wanting to learn more and more about big bucks and the tactics that we can use to successfully encounter, and hopefully tag them. The fact that you're doing this with a world record buck speaks volumes about your character and your passion. I wish you nothing but good luck! I'll be following along, give 'em hell!


It's going to be a fun ride. Success or failure, he's already given me several memories. I've met good folks like the OP of the original thread, Casey in FL who took me Osceola hunting, the TP guys and several others. It's been an honor to be apart of it all.


----------



## maryland bowmen

Well u have a great aditude about this deer. People can get so caught up in deer like that it turns them stupid.I was lucky enough to get a trail cam of the crutchfield buck the year before it was killed here in Md. It ended up scoring 268 and change and was the new Md state record and the best non typ ever killed on the eastern sea board.I posted it on here the year before he was shot and people told I was crazy putting in on archerytalk and it was fake photo shopped. I heard it all but it meant more to me to share it and let everybody see it.Then people asked me if I was mad I didn't shoot it but no I wasn't mad at all as long as he was taken legally I didn't care.Would like of lease got a look at him LOL!!Hell I was in Ohio deerhunting when he was shot. But anyway good luck to u guys I definitely will be following the sight to see what happens!


----------



## Rg176bnc

Its nice to know this deer has crossed paths with a hunters that in the end can keep it all in perspective. In the end it is a just a deer. Ive seen more than one relationship crash and burn over a stupid animal.

Hopefully he falls to a well placed arrow by someone that can truly appreciate the chance to shoot such an animal.


----------



## squid77

Great post and video! Hope you get the chance to lay eyes on him again! In for the updates for sure!


----------



## islandhuntah

OG! wow! good luck!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Good luck, hope we get to see some more pics of this monster


----------



## treestandnappin

Tag to watch later


----------



## Bumpkin 95

I am hooked


----------



## ohiobooners

I have a few more videos and pics. I have some more pics of him at 3.5 and a few more interesting twists for the next webisode. Hope you guys like it


----------



## obeRON

When's the next webisode?


----------



## Pittstate23

Awesome man. That is amazing that you'll get to hunt such a Giant


----------



## ohiobooners

I'm not sure when the next one will be released. With the velvet still a ways off I don't want to burn ppl out with the stories of the past. His future is more interesting. I'd like to release another webisode in the next few weeks showing how were going to scout him out. If he never shows again then at least it will be educational and maybe we'll stumble on another big'un


----------



## iceman14

I don't care who kills him as long as it's not a car or poacher. Would be something extraordinary for you guys to get it on film.


----------



## Kb83

Just watched it. Nice intro Chad. Looking forward to the next webisode. If this deer was harvested on film that would be phenomenal as you know.


----------



## bsites9

Question OB...if you're hunting this deer and are filming on any particular day. And a 170+ plus walks by you, are you going to let him pass?


----------



## rut hunt

Just think someday the record non typical could be taken by a youth and record typical taken by a female......take that all you die hard male hunters lol


----------



## Kb83

bsites9 said:


> Question OB...if you're hunting this deer and are filming on any particular day. And a 170+ plus walks by you, are you going to let him pass?


Good question!


----------



## Kb83

rut hunt said:


> Just think someday the record non typical could be taken by a youth and record typical taken by a female......take that all you die hard male hunters lol


Shoulder nukes head would implode.


----------



## iceman14

An 8 year old kid with a crossbow


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Question OB...if you're hunting this deer and are filming on any particular day. And a 170+ plus walks by you, are you going to let him pass?


Yes sir I will. I think to kill a deer like this you have to have trigger finger management. Obviously if it's discovered that he's dead by some means then the story is over. With that being said.... The #2 deer on my radar would also save that 170's life


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Yes sir I will. I think to kill a deer like this you have to have trigger finger management. Obviously if it's discovered that he's dead by some means then the story is over. With that being said.... The #2 deer on my radar would also save that 170's life


Man oh man. I hope one day to be able to willingly let a 170" pass because I was after one of TWO bigger deer that I KNEW was around. Good luck to ya again man.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Man oh man. I hope one day to be able to willingly let a 170" pass because I was after one of TWO bigger deer that I KNEW was around. Good luck to ya again man.


Normally I wouldn't. It all depends on what's around. Obviously a potential WR typical makes it easier to pass a B&C deer. I will probably never have the opportunity to hunt another deer like this as long as I live. If I know there is a legit shot at a bigger deer it doesn't bother me to pass big ones.

Whack&Stack hunted with me one evening last year and called me crazy because I passed a 165" buck because there was a 180" in there. Haha. I just go after what makes me happy. If I see (after OG is either dead or gone) a mature deer I am usually happy to shoot em. Haha


----------



## benkharr

Awesome video. I will continue to follow this no doubt!


----------



## droptine11

The presentation was excellent! I will for sure be following this as much as I can. I hope you don't see the bad side that could come out of people over antlers God bless you and good luck!


----------



## Musgrat

Do you have an of his sheds from the past? Thanks for bringing us all along on your journey.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome stuff, thanks for posting, will be following.


----------



## ohiobooners

droptine11 said:


> The presentation was excellent! I will for sure be following this as much as I can. I hope you don't see the bad side that could come out of people over antlers God bless you and good luck!


I've been seeing that from the beginning. No good deed goes unpunished but there are far more ppl who are positive about being able to learn about the buck. For me, if even one person finds it interesting and informative then it was worth it.


----------



## ohiobooners

Musgrat said:


> Do you have an of his sheds from the past? Thanks for bringing us all along on your journey.


I wish I did but unfortunately I don't.


----------



## vonfoust

ohiobooners said:


> I'm not sure when the next one will be released. With the velvet still a ways off I don't want to burn ppl out with the stories of the past. His future is more interesting. I'd like to release another webisode in the next few weeks showing how were going to scout him out. If he never shows again then at least it will be educational and maybe we'll stumble on another big'un


Go ahead and try to burn me out. This is the time of the year for the past. My $.02. Is there any way that you can include some commentary from the OP from the original SOG thread? The intertwining of such a large buck and more than one group knowing about him and actually having pictures of him is fascinating to me. (I understand it could be just me)


----------



## ohiobooners

vonfoust said:


> Go ahead and try to burn me out. This is the time of the year for the past. My $.02. Is there any way that you can include some commentary from the OP from the original SOG thread? The intertwining of such a large buck and more than one group knowing about him and actually having pictures of him is fascinating to me. (I understand it could be just me)


I would absolutely love to include him in it. We live a substantial distance apart but I'd be glad to send him a camera and have him lay down an interview.


----------



## Dean W

Great job on the first video! Can't wait for the next! This is gonna be so much fun!


----------



## bsites9

Finally got to watch the first webisode. Nice to finally "meet" you OB. Very impressive deer.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Looking forward to following your adventures with this magnificent specimen. Thank you for sharing!

NC


----------



## wvbowhunter.

awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Finally got to watch the first webisode. Nice to finally "meet" you OB. Very impressive deer.


Haha now you post a video so I can meet you!


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Haha now you post a video so I can meet you!


hmmm...I have a couple on my youtube channel. Nothing too special though. And I don't think you get to see my face anyway!

Pretty decent video of a young doe...possibly a fawn deer, looking for a mate in December. Right under my stand, if anyone wants to hear it up close. Good lesson on how to use a can call.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> hmmm...I have a couple on my youtube channel. Nothing too special though. And I don't think you get to see my face anyway!
> 
> Pretty decent video of a young doe...possibly a fawn deer, looking for a mate in December. Right under my stand, if anyone wants to hear it up close. Good lesson on how to use a can call.


Sounds like you need to get out and get something formal put together, otherwise our friendship is very one sided right now, haha.


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Sounds like you need to get out and get something formal put together, otherwise our friendship is very one sided right now, haha.


good point. The last two years I've attempted to put together a season long video, but it hasn't really worked out. Only one kill shot on vid in two years. And not much action otherwise where I have to hunt. I consider each hunt a good one if I SEE deer, and I average seeing about 3 deer per sit at my two separate locations.


----------



## bsites9

I don't get a whole lot of hunting opportunities either. I will get more now, now that Va has legalized Sunday hunting. But I work about 55 hours a week, with an hour and half drive time each day. Don't get in the woods near as much as I'd like.


----------



## ohiobooners

Ohio has Sunday hunting but WV still doesnt have it and I feel that we are still a long ways off. So silly.


----------



## bsites9

You say "WE"...you don't live in OH?


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> You say "WE"...you don't live in OH?


Nope, I live right on the other side of the river in WV. Literally a few miles from the border. I lived in Ohio for years but now I reside in wild and wonderful


----------



## bsites9

Gotcha. This year will literally be twice as good for me. At least in terms of potential time spent in the woods. My better spot for potential "trophy" deer is a good ways from where I live. So it's never been worth it to hunt during bow season, unless I have vacation time. In my business, I never have two days off in a row. But now, I can head over after work on Sat. evening, and hunt Sundays.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Gotcha. This year will literally be twice as good for me. At least in terms of potential time spent in the woods. My better spot for potential "trophy" deer is a good ways from where I live. So it's never been worth it to hunt during bow season, unless I have vacation time. In my business, I never have two days off in a row. But now, I can head over after work on Sat. evening, and hunt Sundays.


Hopefully the added time will result in a buck in your truck bed for ya!


----------



## KSQ2

marked


----------



## stevewes2004

Awesome story and video Chad. The best part of it, is when you say "it's only a deer"... World class deer? YES, but he is still just a deer. From reading your posts, it sounds like you are an honorable and honest person, who knows where his priorities stand. Keep it up! Big deer can and will bring out the worst in people. And like you say, I hope people can keep their humanity in the process.

Hunting is our God given right to pursue and enjoy the animals He put on this earth.

Looking forward to how the story unfolds, and wish you guys the best of luck.


----------



## ohiobooners

stevewes2004 said:


> Awesome story and video Chad. The best part of it, is when you say "it's only a deer"... World class deer? YES, but he is still just a deer. From reading your posts, it sounds like you are an honorable and honest person, who knows where his priorities stand. Keep it up! Big deer can and will bring out the worst in people. And like you say, I hope people can keep their humanity in the process.
> 
> Hunting is our God given right to pursue and enjoy the animals He put on this earth.
> 
> Looking forward to how the story unfolds, and wish you guys the best of luck.


It seems that all you need to do is talk religion, politics, or big deer with ppl and you will know who they really are, haha. In all seriousness I do hope ppl understand that a deer is not worth losing your dignity over. I have had ppl that I know full well have lied straight faced about the deer message me and wish me luck. Its easier to just acknowledge the well wishes and be polite and say thanks. I appreciate the kind words and I hope that you and everyone else likes to rest of the webisodes going forward. So far I have had nothing but positive feedback on the decision to document the process of finding the deer. Cross your fingers that this ole boy shows back up!


----------



## hdrking2003

In fo sho!.....PM me when you shoot him this fall OB and I'll get out of my stand on the spot and be more than happy to help you drag him out!!! Thanks for bringing us on this journey!


----------



## dblungem

OB - as you know, I'm super excited to follow this story and grateful that your brining it to us. 

I was wondering what do you think the odds are of this deer actually showing up on the ground you have permission to be on? As I think you know, I've have some history with a very large buck that likes to spend the summer literally behind my house. I can often spot him with binos from the house and the road around my house all summer - living literally right under people's noses. Funny actually. When fall hits and he sheds his velvet, he becomes a ghost...only to return in the spring. It's been this way for 2 years now. 

So, this spring, I'm actually awaiting his return not having heard a buck of his caliber being killed. The wait isn't easy. My wife asks almost weekly if I've seen him yet. When he shows back up its a big relief, not just because I might get a chance at hunting him, but just knowing he's still walking around and survived another year. While I sit and think about "my buck" I can't help but think about you and OG. I feel extremely lucky to have the history I do have with my buck, regardless if I end up killing him or not. I've felt extremely lucky being able to just spend the time around a deer of his caliber - I can only imagine what its going to be like for you knowing OG could have world record possibilities. 

So, just curious what you believe the odds are that OG will make an appearance on your ground? I sure hope he shows so you can start another part of this deers story. As you have pointed out a few times, this deer has a lot to offer besides a shoulder mount or a cool picture and I think your the right person to document the next chapter of the story. Thanks again.


----------



## ohiobooners

dblungem said:


> OB - as you know, I'm super excited to follow this story and grateful that your brining it to us.
> 
> I was wondering what do you think the odds are of this deer actually showing up on the ground you have permission to be on? As I think you know, I've have some history with a very large buck that likes to spend the summer literally behind my house. I can often spot him with binos from the house and the road around my house all summer - living literally right under people's noses. Funny actually. When fall hits and he sheds his velvet, he becomes a ghost...only to return in the spring. It's been this way for 2 years now.
> 
> So, this spring, I'm actually awaiting his return not having heard a buck of his caliber being killed. The wait isn't easy. My wife asks almost weekly if I've seen him yet. When he shows back up its a big relief, not just because I might get a chance at hunting him, but just knowing he's still walking around and survived another year. While I sit and think about "my buck" I can't help but think about you and OG. I feel extremely lucky to have the history I do have with my buck, regardless if I end up killing him or not. I've felt extremely lucky being able to just spend the time around a deer of his caliber - I can only imagine what its going to be like for you knowing OG could have world record possibilities.
> 
> So, just curious what you believe the odds are that OG will make an appearance on your ground? I sure hope he shows so you can start another part of this deers story. As you have pointed out a few times, this deer has a lot to offer besides a shoulder mount or a cool picture and I think your the right person to document the next chapter of the story. Thanks again.


Thanks buddy. As always youre a well spoken gentleman. 

I actually think the chances are extremely high. When I saw him at 3.5 he was a new guy on the block just starting to establish his territory. I was able to watch him the following summer for several months as he grew into what he was last year. He went missing for 20 or so days and then walked out into a 40 acre bean field looking like a MAN. I think the key was that after I saw him in 2012 and had no tag to use I made it a point to not go back to the farm at all. I have him complete privacy. He was a regular up until the time of the **** hunters showing up. I am in now way hateful towards the idea of **** hunting BUT if these individuals had kept their dogs on their property he probably would have never left. 

The telling thing is that I know FOR A FACT that he made his way back to where I hunted him before. I have to assume that after traveling the dozen or so miles that he did, then to only return, that he has a fondness of where I am. There is a lot of food and A LOT of cover. My last info on him was back at the first of the year. After that I could have seen him 30 times and wouldn't know. There are several big bodied bucks in that area. Its anyones guess as to whether or not they are him without close observation. I will shed light on that more in the next webisode. He has a defining wound on him that causes him no problems but it serves as an indicator for me. 

So all in all I am obviously hopeful that he shows back up. If he does I will be thrilled to see what he has turned into. As I said in a post a while back.....I hope he shows up, I hope he is bigger than ever, and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart. So if this deer is any indicator of deer behavior I hope your buck shows back up and and I see a hero shot with you and him this fall!


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> It seems that all you need to do is talk religion, politics, or big deer with ppl and you will know who they really are, haha. In all seriousness I do hope ppl understand that a deer is not worth losing your dignity over. *I have had ppl that I know full well have lied straight faced about the deer message me and wish me luck.* Its easier to just acknowledge the well wishes and be polite and say thanks. I appreciate the kind words and I hope that you and everyone else likes to rest of the webisodes going forward. So far I have had nothing but positive feedback on the decision to document the process of finding the deer. Cross your fingers that this ole boy shows back up!


I want to know more about this... :moviecorn

but, seriously, considering the outrageous lengths some "pro hunters" go to, legal or not, let alone dignified, for a crack at a deer with 50 less inches than OG,

I think it would be cool for you to shed a little more light on the dark world of the haters with some bonafide "Tales of Dewshbaggery" you've been subject to

on your quest for a legend. Not that you should name names but, just chronicle it for posterity's sake. For example what do you mean when you say 

"I know full well have lied straight faced about the deer." What did they lie about? Do they know that you've seen through their BS? Did they just try to play it off

like it never happened when they wished you luck, or what? Dish it deep. :hungry:


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Haha, OB doesn't seem like the kind of guy that has any interest in old granny gossip:gossip:


----------



## rmscustom

Fortyneck said:


> I want to know more about this... :moviecorn
> 
> but, seriously, considering the outrageous lengths some "pro hunters" go to, legal or not, let alone dignified, for a crack at a deer with 50 less inches than OG,
> 
> I think it would be cool for you to shed a little more light on the dark world of the haters with some bonafide "Tales of Dewshbaggery" you've been subject to
> 
> on your quest for a legend. Not that you should name names but, just chronicle it for posterity's sake. For example what do you mean when you say
> 
> "I know full well have lied straight faced about the deer." What did they lie about? Do they know that you've seen through their BS? Did they just try to play it off
> 
> like it never happened when they wished you luck, or what? Dish it deep. :hungry:



No need to turn this into that kind of thread... I hope this stays clean.


----------



## ohiobooners

It can be interesting. That's all I'll say haha


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> It can be interesting. That's all I'll say haha


No fun...:tongue1:


----------



## ohiobooners

Fortyneck said:


> No fun...:tongue1:


Haha. I will say this.... So far everything has been either positive or if it's been on the other side it hasn't been worth addressing.


----------



## 3dn4jc

OB, are you gonna feed Him any minerals, if so what kind?


----------



## ohiobooners

3dn4jc said:


> OB, are you gonna feed Him any minerals, if so what kind?


I use the $5 brown trace blocks from TS, Trophy Rocks, and Whitetail XTC. My buddy also created a way to feed molasses thru a gravity feeder.


----------



## 3dn4jc

ohiobooners said:


> I use the $5 brown trace blocks from TS, Trophy Rocks, and Whitetail XTC. My buddy also created a way to feed molasses thru a gravity feeder.


10-4, I use the same brown blocks from TS and the deer here love them, good luck and thanks for this thread.


----------



## ohiobooners

3dn4jc said:


> 10-4, I use the same brown blocks from TS and the deer here love them, good luck and thanks for this thread.


My pleasure


----------



## JOSHM

Anxious to see how he likes that Whitetail XTC this year!


----------



## keb

Quick question are you worried about the increased hunting pressure, you have given enough clues that people can figure it out and people with big wallets could force you out. Just asking what your thoughts are on this, I think what you are doing is neat and will be anxious to follow along.


----------



## pinski79

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but you should try and shot that deer


----------



## bsites9

pinski79 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but you should try and shot that deer


I think you're onto something.


----------



## pinski79

bsites9 said:


> I think you're onto something.


ha,


----------



## ohiobooners

keb said:


> Quick question are you worried about the increased hunting pressure, you have given enough clues that people can figure it out and people with big wallets could force you out. Just asking what your thoughts are on this, I think what you are doing is neat and will be anxious to follow along.


I wont say anything too incriminating but here is the thing.....regardless of the size of the wallet they cant buy something that someone else doesn't know. The deer's location is not anywhere near where folks think it is. The huge benefit to his rare travel history is that he is long gone from where ppl THOUGHT he was. So in short, he was never where ppl thought he was, and now he's far away from where he was thought to be but never was, and now he is in an even weirder place that no one ever knew  

I have no concerns if someone else finds him. To my knowledge, which is only partial, no one else has any idea where he is. That's not to say someone else doesn't and are obviously being tight lipped but that would mean they knew long before the webisode. He is a wild critter than anyone he walks by is entitled to. I doubt I would even have him officially scored if I shot him so the world would probably be happier if someone else takes him out. I am interested in sharing him with folks that can appreciate what he is. I am obviously being quiet about his location but Im not too worried about ppl being able to pin point him from my blogs. I take certain precautions to avoid that from happening. Good question tho!


----------



## ohiobooners

pinski79 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but you should try and shot that deer


ahhhhh let em go so he can grow


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

ohiobooners said:


> I doubt I would even have him officially scored if I shot him so the world would probably be happier if someone else takes him out. I am interested in sharing him with folks that can appreciate what he is.!


If you shoot him he's your deer and you can do what you want with him, but here's my take on it FWIW.

I have shot a handful of P&Y bucks and bears but I have never entered any animal in the books. If I shot a true giant like this one, I would enter it and here is why. The buck is a freak of nature and deserves to be recognized. This buck not only won the genetic lottery but he lived in an area where the conditions were perfect (soils, habitat, hunting pressure, etc.) for him to reach his full potential. That is so rare that hunters everywhere should be able to have the details. A lot of people see the record books as being about the hunter; but I see them as being about the deer, that's why I have never entered 125-150 class bucks I have shot. But a buck of this size deserves the recognition. The world of whitetail lovers should hear the story in as much detail as possible when this deer dies, no matter how he dies. That's my humble opinion.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Does anyone have a age estimate on this deer? I'm not trying to be a pessimist, but is it possible he may have grown his biggest rack last season?


----------



## ohiobooners

Elite fanboy said:


> Does anyone have a age estimate on this deer? I'm not trying to be a pessimist, but is it possible he may have grown his biggest rack last season?


He is going into his 5th year. That I know for a fact. Legit question tho considering his size.


----------



## ohiobooners

Whack/Stack said:


> If you shoot him he's your deer and you can do what you want with him, but here's my take on it FWIW.
> 
> I have shot a handful of P&Y bucks and bears but I have never entered any animal in the books. If I shot a true giant like this one, I would enter it and here is why. The buck is a freak of nature and deserves to be recognized. This buck not only won the genetic lottery but he lived in an area where the conditions were perfect (soils, habitat, hunting pressure, etc.) for him to reach his full potential. That is so rare that hunters everywhere should be able to have the details. A lot of people see the record books as being about the hunter; but I see them as being about the deer, that's why I have never entered 125-150 class bucks I have shot. But a buck of this size deserves the recognition. The world of whitetail lovers should hear the story in as much detail as possible when this deer dies, no matter how he dies. That's my humble opinion.


I don't disagree with a single word you said. Here is why I am undecided on the issue. a few years back I killed a 9X9 typical that scored really good. His net score is slightly in question but if the 50% that feels a certain way were to be right, then the archery typical record is slightly more interesting. Within a month of shooting the deer I was met with A LOT of issues. Jealous hunters allowed that to interfere with the beauty of the deer, which is my only real interest. I was 100% legal in the harvest but had to prove it, for no reason. Over and over again. The world of big whitetails is a great community but every village has its idiot, haha. 

Im not saying I wouldn't, I would just have to ponder it for a while.


----------



## pinski79

ohiobooners said:


> I don't disagree with a single word you said. Here is why I am undecided on the issue. a few years back I killed a 9X9 typical that scored really good. His net score is slightly in question but if the 50% that feels a certain way were to be right, then the archery typical record is slightly more interesting. Within a month of shooting the deer I was met with A LOT of issues. Jealous hunters allowed that to interfere with the beauty of the deer, which is my only real interest. I was 100% legal in the harvest but had to prove it, for no reason. Over and over again. The world of big whitetails is a great community but every village has its idiot, haha.
> 
> Im not saying I wouldn't, I would just have to ponder it for a while.


I would understand if you didn't want to. It's an ugly business


----------



## redneckromeo

Knowing he was 3.5 the year you had him under your stand, if you had a buck tag at that point would you have shot him or would you have still let him walk knowing he was young and had great potential? 

If you do kill him I hope you put him in the books because I'd like to see a hunter take the number one spot instead of just a shooter. You represent our sport well and I think with that type of exposure you could do some really great things for our sport.


----------



## Bullhound

pretty damn cool!


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> Knowing he was 3.5 the year you had him under your stand, if you had a buck tag at that point would you have shot him or would you have still let him walk knowing he was young and had great potential?
> 
> If you do kill him I hope you put him in the books because I'd like to see a hunter take the number one spot instead of just a shooter. You represent our sport well and I think with that type of exposure you could do some really great things for our sport.


Most will think that I am just blowing smoke but when I saw him I knew he was young. His rack was very impressive but 40 inches smaller than it was is 2013. I cant say 100% that I wouldn't have shot him but I am 90% sure that I would have passed him based on his potential. If I had never taken a deer of that size then he would have taken one if I had a tag. I shot a 9.5 yr old mid 130's buck a few seasons back and I am still the most proud of that deer. Everyone has their preference in bucks. Mine is age. A mid 190's rack would make a good conversation piece but I wouldn't feel that accomplished killing a younger deer just for the bone on his head. I would be lowering my expectations, older class deer, to have shot him then. That being said I would have never blamed anyone for shooting him then and 10 years ago I would have given my left leg to shoot him. I have just changed my goals in the woods but that doesn't mean anyone else should have to.

And, Thank you for the kind words. I am often thrown off by folks that behave arrogantly or bullish about hunting. Bewilders me how a human will try to claim credit for the antlers an animal grew or take for granted the blessing it is to be able to hunt and be successful. I never will understand that.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

OK, have not been on AT for a while and got back on just to look for any more on the OG and obviously found this thread. I watched the vid - very awesome - almost feels like I am tracking him along side of you. I know there is a reference to his score in your last post and surprised no one has asked (or I missed it) but in the vid you mentioned "rumors" of the score of the sheds..... what was/is the rumor of the sheds score?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Great video and I hope you see him again, I'm along for the ride. Do you have any idea when you will do the next video or will you wait until you find him?


----------



## AllOut

You're a hellova guy OB 
An inspiration to bow hunters and someone all hunters could look up too...
Thanks for your work and keeping us up to date and entertain on such a amazing animal!


----------



## Victory357

ohiobooners said:


> ...I doubt I would even have him officially scored if I shot him so the world would probably be happier if someone else takes him out....



I have to say, that is the coolest idea I have seen yet. Shoot him and refuse to put a tape measure to him. It will drive people nuts and also make a statement.


----------



## ohiobooners

Whitetail Crazy said:


> OK, have not been on AT for a while and got back on just to look for any more on the OG and obviously found this thread. I watched the vid - very awesome - almost feels like I am tracking him along side of you. I know there is a reference to his score in your last post and surprised no one has asked (or I missed it) but in the vid you mentioned "rumors" of the score of the sheds..... what was/is the rumor of the sheds score?


I am trying to track down the sheds for an exact score. At this point I have my doubts about whether or not the rumors I am being told are even valid. I hate to release numbers that I myself doubt. I will put it this way, if they are what I was told they are...then I really really wish I had shot him last year. haha. 



Kansas Bruisers said:


> Great video and I hope you see him again, I'm along for the ride. Do you have any idea when you will do the next video or will you wait until you find him?


I am going to do a few more before velvet is full on. I always watch hunting shows and wish ppl would give more detail as to why they hunt the way that they do. Im not a big name hunter or a know it all or anything but I learned from a pretty good bow hunter so I figure it might help someone else out. I don't know when I will film the next one but I will update the thread when I do. 



AllOut said:


> You're a hellova guy OB
> An inspiration to bow hunters and someone all hunters could look up too...
> Thanks for your work and keeping us up to date and entertain on such a amazing animal!


Ahhhh I figure there are a lot of great guys out there that would do the same. I was just blessed with the opportunity to be given a stage by the location of this deer. Had he not shown up in my neck of the woods no one would probably care what I have to say, hahaha.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Victory357 said:


> I have to say, that is the coolest idea I have seen yet. Shoot him and refuse to put a tape measure to him. It will drive people nuts and also make a statement.


It could also get you lumped in with Mitch, that would be another huge fiasco!


----------



## ohiobooners

Kansas Bruisers said:


> It could also get you lumped in with Mitch, that would be another huge fiasco!


haha and no one has time for that


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

ohiobooners said:


> I am trying to track down the sheds for an exact score. At this point I have my doubts about whether or not the rumors I am being told are even valid. I hate to release numbers that I myself doubt. I will put it this way, if they are what I was told they are...then I really really wish I had shot him last year. haha.


Just curious if your previous statement of "His rack was very impressive but 40 inches smaller than it was is 2013" and referencing him at 190 then (making him 230") is based off of these rumors or some other source. I also had sort of a bet with some friends that, based off of pics, he would be new WR if legally killed- gun or bow.


----------



## ohiobooners

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Just curious if your previous statement of "His rack was very impressive but 40 inches smaller than it was is 2013" and referencing him at 190 then (making him 230") is based off of these rumors or some other source. I also had sort of a bet with some friends that, based off of pics, he would be new WR if legally killed- gun or bow.


Yes Sir, I was referencing him at 3.5 and in the 190's. I have told ppl till I am blue in the face that this deer is deceiving. Even with as large as he looks its hard to gauge how big he really is. Figure in that he was 260-275 lbs when the pics were taken. The video does a little better job of showing how big he is. Was he or was he not the walking WR last year? I don't know for sure I just know from seeing him in person, during the summer, and seeing Milos buck in person....OG is on a different level. Much heavier racked, just as wide, longer beams, and a real life 7X7. To me, from personal observation I think there is no doubt. I pray that he shows back up and he remains typical. If he does, at 5.5, he will be unlike anything we've ever seen. My opinion.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

Well my bet is that he is, or would have been WR so we are on the same page. I can't wait for the next episode!!! I have watched the vid over a few times. I like the mystery or hints, if you will that went into the vid but some may have had to follow some of your posts on here to know what they mean. starting the vid referencing the bowhunter and saying "he" etc- which I believe is you if I am following correctly and the closing statement "I won't be the one that has to worry about making the shot on a four legged legend" and then showing a pink arrow hitting the target and zooming in on it.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ohiobooners said:


> haha and no one has time for that


Not even Mitch!


----------



## ohiobooners

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Well my bet is that he is, or would have been WR so we are on the same page. I can't wait for the next episode!!! I have watched the vid over a few times. I like the mystery or hints, if you will that went into the vid but some may have had to follow some of your posts on here to know what they mean. starting the vid referencing the bowhunter and saying "he" etc- which I believe is you if I am following correctly and the closing statement "I won't be the one that has to worry about making the shot on a four legged legend" and then showing a pink arrow hitting the target and zooming in on it.


I refer to the "hunter" and "he" because I don't want to turn this into a "look at me" kind of thing. I whole heartily want the story to be about the deer. So far 99% of the feedback has been positive and I think a lot of it has to do with how we deliver the message. I get wore out watching hunters trying to be Hollywood. To each their own but I want to see a guy step away from his ego and be appreciative of an opportunity like this so that's what I am trying to do.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ohiobooners said:


> To each their own but I want to see a guy step away from his ego and be appreciative of an opportunity like this so that's what I am trying to do.


I'd say you are doing exactly that. Good luck this year, I'm glad you are letting us follow along.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

ohiobooners said:


> I refer to the "hunter" and "he" because I don't want to turn this into a "look at me" kind of thing. I whole heartily want the story to be about the deer. So far 99% of the feedback has been positive and I think a lot of it has to do with how we deliver the message. I get wore out watching hunters trying to be Hollywood. To each their own but I want to see a guy step away from his ego and be appreciative of an opportunity like this so that's what I am trying to do.


I totally understand that aspect but, the story makes more sense knowing it is you. I have been sharing all of this along the way with a close hunting buddy that does not follow AT. I had to explain some of this to him for him to fully understand the vid. I for one do not see it as egotistical and still would say the same if you did come out and openly admit that you were the one that was hunting etc. Your character shows through in the video and it is very humble and honorable. I applaud your efforts in sharing it with the world as this, if any deer ever was, is truly a once in a lifetime deer.


----------



## smitty_d_09

I don't wanna wait till deer season...


----------



## aroslnger

Along for the ride OB!!!! You are a class act in my eyes, and i cant wait to find out how this plays out.... good or bad. I think you are a very down to earth, honest, honerable, humble person. And if anyone deserves a chance at it, it should be you. Good luck to you and the Mrs.... I hope one of you get a real chance at him!!


----------



## ohiobooners

I appreciate the kind words fellas. I'll do my best to keep it honest and upfront.


----------



## cbigbear

I'm tuned in & good luck.


----------



## Havoc-Tec

Very cool this should be fun to see!


----------



## kstatemallards

I almost didn't even click on this thread because very long threads tend to be people bickering back and forth. I'm so glad I did though. 

During this upcoming season I'll be going after the same buck for the 6th year. I'll apply your tips and strategy to my deer pursuit also. Good luck!


----------



## JOSHM

And this is exactly why you are a huge part of TrophyPursuit.com! Thanks for being so humble and grounded. We are so very glad you decided to chronicle the pursuit of a legendary animal! I sure hope I'm the one blessed to be behind the camera when that arrow disappears into his vitals!



ohiobooners said:


> I refer to the "hunter" and "he" because I don't want to turn this into a "look at me" kind of thing. I whole heartily want the story to be about the deer. So far 99% of the feedback has been positive and I think a lot of it has to do with how we deliver the message. I get wore out watching hunters trying to be Hollywood. To each their own but I want to see a guy step away from his ego and be appreciative of an opportunity like this so that's what I am trying to do.


----------



## ohiobooners

kstatemallards said:


> I almost didn't even click on this thread because very long threads tend to be people bickering back and forth. I'm so glad I did though.
> 
> During this upcoming season I'll be going after the same buck for the 6th year. I'll apply your tips and strategy to my deer pursuit also. Good luck!


I would be humbled if something I said helped you take that deer. Good luck to you Sir


----------



## ohiobooners

JOSHM said:


> And this is exactly why you are a huge part of TrophyPursuit.com! Thanks for being so humble and grounded. We are so very glad you decided to chronicle the pursuit of a legendary animal! I sure hope I'm the one blessed to be behind the camera when that arrow disappears into his vitals!


My pleasure buddy. It's gonna be a fun ride


----------



## AK&HIboy

Very cool video and amazing deer.


----------



## hatchettjack

Damn, I don't think I can handle the wait! It's not even may yet! I get goosebumps just looking at og's pictures!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

This has got me to thinking about a deer I got on trail cam 11/3/2013, (10 point) that I may want to hunt some this year. His antlers look small, but he has a large body and may be bigger than he looks.


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you for taking the time to include all of us on this journey.


----------



## ohiobooners

zmax hunter said:


> Thank you for taking the time to include all of us on this journey.


Not a problem at all. I'm a fan of the deer just like everyone else.


----------



## zmax hunter

Last season ended a 4 year history i had with a buck i called Nasty, 

a PA hunter here with me had the fortune to encounter him one fateful nov. afternoon,..the main thing he taught me was that a smart old buck will pattern us. he will bed down within 80y of the road, he will allow hunters to park in the morning darkness and allow them to walk within 50y of him on their way to a stand, waiting, most times all day for them to walk out and drive away often remaining downwind where he can both hear and smell them, knowing they pose no threat from where they are.

You have your work cut out, thats for certain. Best of Luck in your quest.


----------



## ohiobooners

zmax hunter said:


> Last season ended a 4 year history i had with a buck i called Nasty,
> 
> a PA hunter here with me had the fortune to encounter him one fateful nov. afternoon,..the main thing he taught me was that a smart old buck will pattern us. he will bed down within 80y of the road, he will allow hunters to park in the morning darkness and allow them to walk within 50y of him on their way to a stand, waiting, most times all day for them to walk out and drive away often remaining downwind where he can both hear and smell them, knowing they pose no threat from where they are.
> 
> You have your work cut out, thats for certain. Best of Luck in your quest.


I've gone round or round with an old buck or two and you're right, they present a challenge unlike any other. I've decided to put little to no pressure on this deer. I'm not a trail cam heavy user so my scouting will be from 300+ yards. I'm going to treat him like I would any other mature deer. No pressure and try to kill him early season. It all depends on him showing back up


----------



## zmax hunter

When is the last time you actually slept without a 7x7 waking you? lol


----------



## Kb83

If you don't find him in the field will you try running cams? You could always run them field edge. We had luck doing this and using a tractor to check them once every 4-6 weeks. Just wondering as at 5.5 he is at the point where he could be a ghost more than ever. I noticed that last year's photos were primarily night time pics. Plus the **** hunters running him that far makes me think this buck was near full ghost mode last year. He may become even more reclusive this year.


----------



## thwacker

tagged


----------



## ohiobooners

Kb83 said:


> If you don't find him in the field will you try running cams? You could always run them field edge. We had luck doing this and using a tractor to check them once every 4-6 weeks. Just wondering as at 5.5 he is at the point where he could be a ghost more than ever. I noticed that last year's photos were primarily night time pics. Plus the **** hunters running him that far makes me think this buck was near full ghost mode last year. He may become even more reclusive this year.


That's probably what I'll do. A lot of my older age class deer frequent the beans till August. I'm hoping he will from a video aspect


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Ohiobooners, in your opinion, can turkey hunting in a big bucks territory force him away. It would only be for the next few weeks and it is not as intrusive as hunting with hounds like **** hunting. I am just curious how wary a mature buck is.


----------



## ohiobooners

zmax hunter said:


> When is the last time you actually slept without a 7x7 waking you? lol


Hahaha. You know most ppl don't believe this but I don't think about him that much throughout the day. I do when I log on to AT or FB but that's it till the weekends when I go to the farms. I've known about him for a few years so I don't start getting to fired up till mid summer. Right now my business, the kids sports, and taking Gunner and Major (my labs) to the water in the evenings takes up most of my time.


----------



## ohiobooners

Alpha Burnt said:


> Ohiobooners, in your opinion, can turkey hunting in a big bucks territory force him away. It would only be for the next few weeks and it is not as intrusive as hunting with hounds like **** hunting. I am just curious how wary a mature buck is.


I guess I think that every deer is different. I would imagine turkey hunting isn't too much of an issue but I won't be doing any turkey hunting on OG's farm, haha.


----------



## Kb83

ohiobooners said:


> I guess I think that every deer is different. I would imagine turkey hunting isn't too much of an issue but I won't be doing any turkey hunting on OG's farm, haha.


Probably a good idea. As you said every buck is different, and I get the idea this one is probably not the dominate buck in the area and pretty recluse. I have seen bucks that are the exact opposite. You see them everywhere and they show up reguarly on cam in daylight.if this buck had that personality he would have been dead 2 years ago.


----------



## Liv4Rut

It will be interesting to see how it all pans out. My guess is some lucky hunter that has no clue he is even around will get a crack at him. Seems to be the case in our neck of the woods anyways. Had a 220 that roamed a good 3 miles making him tough to hunt. Another 240 a guy was bowhunting had this buck just about every other week on two different farms that were 6 miles apart as the crow flies. Both simply roamed and were 5.5ers. Both got shot by people who had no clue he was even alive. Hopefully this one stays put for yah. Good luck to yah!!


----------



## Daniel75

Can't wait to see how this plays out, props to you OB for a classy approach, it's as world class as the deer you're hunting. I'm looking forward to the journey.


----------



## ohiobooners

Daniel75 said:


> Can't wait to see how this plays out, props to you OB for a classy approach, it's as world class as the deer you're hunting. I'm looking forward to the journey.


Me too, Sir. Me too.


----------



## 3dn4jc

OB, let me know if you need someone to watch and keep OG's turf safe while you are at ball games and doing honey doo's. I would be able to give you a hand around October and November due to my schedule, heck I will even bring my bow along to protect His turf from Yotes, I'm just that nice of a guy. :eyebrows:


----------



## ohiobooners

3dn4jc said:


> OB, let me know if you need someone to watch and keep OG's turf safe while you are at ball games and doing honey doo's. I would be able to give you a hand around October and November due to my schedule, heck I will even bring my bow along to protect His turf from Yotes, I'm just that nice of a guy. :eyebrows:


Man, that is a heck of an offer. Since no one else has been so kind and asked first...sure why not! haha


----------



## 3dn4jc

ohiobooners said:


> Man, that is a heck of an offer. Since no one else has been so kind and asked first...sure why not! haha


OK, done deal!!:thumb:

LOL!


----------



## Bowtoons

ohiobooners said:


> Nope, I live right on the other side of the river in WV. Literally a few miles from the border. I lived in Ohio for years but now I reside in wild and wonderful


You wouldn't happen to be in the Parkersburg area would you? I had a good friend that I believe lives there ( He grew up in Belpre OH). I've been trying to get in contact with him for years with no luck. Sure would be cool to get up with an old friend and maybe do a little hunting down that way too.


----------



## ohiobooners

Bowtoons said:


> You wouldn't happen to be in the Parkersburg area would you? I had a good friend that I believe lives there ( He grew up in Belpre OH). I've been trying to get in contact with him for years with no luck. Sure would be cool to get up with an old friend and maybe do a little hunting down that way too.


What's the ole boys name?


----------



## Big E TN

Glad your doing the story now. I enjoyed watching. Been following since the beginning. Hope y'all get him, or me, I might possibly hunt in the area. Or maybe not!!!


----------



## islandhuntah

OB are you anykind of paranoid? considering OG is known thru out the country? im meaning people could be following you around? trying to get an idea of where OG could be? and then use deer big wallets to out you? just a thought? since this is all out in the open....


----------



## Kb83

islandhuntah said:


> OB are you anykind of paranoid? considering OG is known thru out the country? im meaning people could be following you around? trying to get an idea of where OG could be? and then use deer big wallets to out you? just a thought? since this is all out in the open....


Well now he is.. lol


----------



## islandhuntah

Kb83 said:


> Well now he is.. lol


lol sorry OB, had to ask! after all the talk on how some some hunters are...


----------



## JW683

Best of luck to you! That buck is just insane!!!


----------



## Bowtoons

ohiobooners said:


> What's the ole boys name?


PM sent


----------



## 3dn4jc

Kb83 said:


> Well now he is.. lol


Headed to the ohio west va border this weekend. Lol


----------



## pbuck

3dn4jc said:


> Headed to the ohio west va border this weekend. Lol


Hope you're a good swimmer.  

Rumor has it OB is plucking a turkey right about now.


----------



## Kb83

pbuck said:


> Rumor has it OB is plucking a turkey right about now.


Is that slang for something?


----------



## pinski79

Kb83 said:


> Is that slang for something?


punching the clown


----------



## vonfoust

ohiobooners said:


> What's the ole boys name?


Ok, gotta know. Long lost connection made? Just adds to the story!


----------



## ohiobooners

Sorry it took me a lil while to get back to ya'll. I was cleaning this fella 








No I'm not worried about ppl following me, haha. I guess it could happen but I don't stress much over that stuff. OG's. It the first big buck that have made ppl creep on me. Haha. It's a weird form of compliment. Lol


----------



## pinski79

nice work man


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobooners said:


> Thankfully no. The individual living on that farm got rid of the **** dogs in January. Turned out to be a little more work than expected, haha. It was the farmers son and when the son moved out he didn't want to keep dealing with them. Works good for me because the farmer doesn't hunt nor does he give permission to anyone.


I'm moving back in come September :wink:


----------



## Kb83

Nice bird bud


----------



## ohiobooners

Thank ya Sir. Not bad for an ole country boy.


----------



## Kb83

That's a good sized eastern. 10" beard or so? I'm going to guess 21 pounds. Lol  not so sure about the other turkey in the picture though.


----------



## pbuck

Kb83 said:


> Is that slang for something?


Lol! Yeah it's hillbilly for cleaning his bird. Lol


----------



## Kb83

pbuck said:


> Lol! Yeah it's hillbilly for cleaning his bird. Lol


Is that what you do after you "choke the chicken"?


----------



## ohiobooners

First and foremost, no chickens were choked in the creation of this thread! haha
The bird ended up being 22.8 pounds, 10 3/4 beard and spurs a little over an inch. I'll take it. 
Worked to within 11 yards when the lights went out. Found a shed from a buck I know and found some 
shrooms to go on top my turkey dinner. good day.


----------



## Kb83

Nice. Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## golfanddeernut

Awesome, you did well in the description. Was that one take? I am in for the duration and good luck. I guess you have some big fields to watch from a distance, around here I do not have that luxury, seems like I have to kick them up or watch on a power line or of course use game cameras.


----------



## ohiobooners

golfanddeernut said:


> Awesome, you did well in the description. Was that one take? I am in for the duration and good luck. I guess you have some big fields to watch from a distance, around here I do not have that luxury, seems like I have to kick them up or watch on a power line or of course use game cameras.


Believe it or not that was the first take. I surprised myself! If I had to talk about something else I would have probably made a mess of it. I guess talking about deer comes easy. I have a lot of passion about it.

Growing up my grandfather was my hero. He raised me. He gave up the twilight of his life to give me a loving home. One passion that we shared and I admired in him was his woodsmanship and love for big bucks. He arrowed a collection that I'll never match. We had a special bond thru hunting and especially big bucks. As he got sick and began to fade he would live vicariously thru me in the woods. I told him that as I carried on what he taught me every critter I put an arrow thru would be for him. The big bucks are particularly special. Seeing that I am simply trying to carry on a legacy that has turned into a passion most folks don't and won't understand what bringing down OG would mean to me. It would be pretty special to promise your hero you'd carry on his legacy and in return arrow the largest set of typical antlers to possibly ever walk.


----------



## 3dn4jc

OB, what kinda time frame can you give us on your next video "what month"?


----------



## ohiobooners

3dn4jc said:


> OB, what kinda time frame can you give us on your next video "what month"?


I would like to tape another one in the next 3-4 weeks. The OP of the original OG thread will be in my neck of the woods soon and I am working on trying to get him to be apart of it


----------



## buckhound

OB i think if you never took another deer your grandfather would be plenty proud


----------



## dblungem

ohiobooners said:


> First and foremost, no chickens were choked in the creation of this thread! haha
> The bird ended up being 22.8 pounds, 10 3/4 beard and spurs a little over an inch. I'll take it.
> Worked to within 11 yards when the lights went out. Found a shed from a buck I know and found some
> shrooms to go on top my turkey dinner. good day.


A big turkey, some fallen bone and then some shrooms to top dinner off? Good grief, my man...that's one hell of a day. Congrats!


----------



## Kb83

buckhound said:


> OB i think if you never took another deer your grandfather would be plenty proud


+ a million


----------



## ohiobooners

dblungem said:


> A big turkey, some fallen bone and then some shrooms to top dinner off? Good grief, my man...that's one hell of a day. Congrats!











Not too shabby


----------



## ohiobooners

buckhound said:


> OB i think if you never took another deer your grandfather would be plenty proud


Thanks buddy


----------



## pbuck

dblungem said:


> A big turkey, some fallen bone and then some shrooms to top dinner off? Good grief, my man...that's one hell of a day. Congrats!


He had dinner with me night before last. That was nearly as good.


----------



## pbuck

buckhound said:


> OB i think if you never took another deer your grandfather would be plenty proud


Word!!! 

OB is good people. His grandad would def be proud.


----------



## Ryanp019

I'm in


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> He had dinner with me night before last. That was nearly as good.


Hahaha without a doubt. My life is now complete!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Good video...in for more...


----------



## dblungem

pbuck said:


> He had dinner with me night before last. That was nearly as good.


Nice fridge in your avatar BTW. With a fridge like that, I'm about to ask myself over "for dinner" sometime. :wink: then we can head over to OB's pad for leftover turkey and shrooms. :darkbeer:


----------



## Kb83

dblungem said:


> Nice fridge in your avatar BTW. With a fridge like that, I'm about to ask myself over "for dinner" sometime. :wink: then we can head over to OB's pad for leftover turkey and shrooms. :darkbeer:


Special shrooms?


----------



## MSUarcher

I'm in for the ride. I agree with the guy who suggested getting the OP of the SOG to do an interview and share his side of the story.


----------



## dblungem

Kb83 said:


> Special shrooms?


I do to think OB is into those kind of shrooms, but morels sound pretty good...


----------



## ohiobooners

MSUarcher said:


> I'm in for the ride. I agree with the guy who suggested getting the OP of the SOG to do an interview and share his side of the story.


That guy was me! haha. I spoke with him two nights ago about the possibility and he too thought it was a good idea. I think it would be really cool to get his side of the story. I cant tell you how helpful and stand up be has been throughout all of this. He is a class act for sure.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I could not find the search button


----------



## ohiobooners

Jesse Schultz said:


> I could not find the search button


Do you mean on the Trophy Pursuit site?


----------



## SWIFFY

I just watched the video. You seem very genuine OB, like a very humble guy from everything that you post. I hope things pan out. It certainly is an opportunity of many lifetimes! Make the most of it! I, like many, will be enjoying the ride and am pulling for ya! 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ohiobooners

SWIFFY said:


> I just watched the video. You seem very genuine OB, like a very humble guy from everything that you post. I hope things pan out. It certainly is an opportunity of many lifetimes! Make the most of it! I, like many, will be enjoying the ride and am pulling for ya!
> 
> Thanks and good luck!


Thanks Swiffy. I am just humbled to be along for the ride. If we don't find OG then hopefully we find another big one but I would be lying if I said I wasn't holding out for him. Crossing my fingers


----------



## airwolf

OB vs. OG part 3! LoL. Like you said earlier and I hope for your sake anyways he does indeed remain a clean typical this year. that is special to be able to chase a free roaming giant of that caliber. you've been a real class act, you deserve a crack at him more then anyone, keep us updated.


----------



## ohiobooners

airwolf said:


> OB vs. OG part 3! LoL. Like you said earlier and I hope for your sake anyways he does indeed remain a clean typical this year. that is special to be able to chase a free roaming giant of that caliber. you've been a real class act, you deserve a crack at him more then anyone, keep us updated.


Thank you Sir. There is a possibility I may know the score of the sheds in the near future.


----------



## JOSHM

breaking news!!!!



ohiobooners said:


> Thank you Sir. There is a possibility I may know the score of the sheds in the near future.


----------



## zmax hunter

OG might be OGRE, i too hope he stays predominately typical.

Here is a photo i recently recieved of a large ks deadhead from my area


----------



## ohiobooners

zmax hunter said:


> OG might be OGRE, i too hope he stays predominately typical.
> 
> Here is a photo i recently recieved of a large ks deadhead from my area


That's a biggun!


----------



## 3dn4jc

zmax hunter said:


> OG might be OGRE, i too hope he stays predominately typical.
> 
> Here is a photo i recently recieved of a large ks deadhead from my area


I shot that deer in N.C. 2 years ago, I knew I hit him a little back, man he went far, we stopped tracking him in Kentucky due to a rain storm.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Holy horns! What's the score on that one?


----------



## zmax hunter

well sir, you lost one heck of a buck do to a bad shot, i hear he grossed 230's, lol


----------



## 3dn4jc

zmax hunter said:


> well sir, you lost one heck of a buck do to a bad shot, i hear he grossed 230's, lol


 

Wow, what a giant, congrats on the find.


----------



## Kb83

3dn4jc said:


> I shot that deer in N.C. 2 years ago, I knew I hit him a little back, man he went far, we stopped tracking him in Kentucky due to a rain storm.


Well I shot that deer in the @$$ with a BB gun so your welcome for me scaring him all the way to NC.


----------



## ohiobooners

Kb83 said:


> Well I shot that deer in the @$$ with a BB gun so your welcome for me scaring him all the way to NC.


Stop hijacking my thread and I still don't like that avatar ;-)


----------



## Kb83

ohiobooners said:


> Stop hijacking my thread and I still don't like that avatar ;-)


its a great avitar. Don't talk about my new baby that way. Lol.


----------



## ohiobooners

Kb83 said:


> its a great avitar. Don't talk about my new baby that way. Lol.


Oh shoot, I apologize lol


----------



## Kb83

ohiobooners said:


> Oh shoot, I apologize lol


Better recognize..... lol


----------



## pinski79

what the crap? you guys still talking about this? I thought you would have killed this deer already


----------



## ohiobooners

pinski79 said:


> what the crap? you guys still talking about this? I thought you would have killed this deer already


I'm a complete failure :-(


----------



## pinski79

ohiobooners said:


> I'm a complete failure :-(


I found a fire tower not that far from my house. I climbing that thing this fall with my long bow. I think I got a shot at this buck. I'll let you know.


----------



## ohiobooners

pinski79 said:


> I found a fire tower not that far from my house. I climbing that thing this fall with my long bow. I think I got a shot at this buck. I'll let you know.


If you see him please let me know lol


----------



## pinski79

ohiobooners said:


> If you see him please let me know lol


I'm looking forward to you or the Mrs. getting close to him.


----------



## ohiobooners

pinski79 said:


> I'm looking forward to you or the Mrs. getting close to him.


I appreciate that. I hope someone does. If we can't find him, #2 option isn't too shabby either.


----------



## pinski79

Nice to see a thread with some many people pulling for someone else.


----------



## ohiobooners

pinski79 said:


> Nice to see a thread with some many people pulling for someone else.


I agree. That's what was so cool about the original thread. No one resorted to negativity. We all wanted to see the OP get a shot. I'd love the Mrs or I to get it but if someone else does I will be excited for them


----------



## obeRON

ohiobooners said:


> I appreciate that. I hope someone does. If we can't find him, #2 option isn't too shabby either.


What's the story #2?


----------



## rut hunt

ohiobooners said:


> I appreciate that. I hope someone does. If we can't find him, #2 option isn't too shabby either.


Ha and early last year ob said he just had a nice deer spotted I'm guessing #2 is a double drop with split muley g2's lol


----------



## ohiobooners

Haha ya know it's funny how ppl remember me mentioning I was watching a big deer. I think I even hinted at a score. I was obviously trying to not blow my cover too much. 

#2 isn't of the caliber of OG but he was a legit big nontypical. The two deer were on different farms and after OG left town it was the deer I was looking for. He ended up staying on the neighbors farm where there is no hunting. I don't know a score but he was over the 200 mark for sure.


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Haha ya know it's funny how ppl remember me mentioning I was watching a big deer. I think I even hinted at a score. I was obviously trying to not blow my cover too much.
> 
> #2 isn't of the caliber of OG but he was a legit big nontypical. The two deer were on different farms and after OG left town it was the deer I was looking for. He ended up staying on the neighbors farm where there is no hunting. I don't know a score but he was over the 200 mark for sure.



Are you willing/able to say if OG and this other big non typical are on the same farms you've scored on some of your other deer? And what are your opinions on why these places consistently produce some world class deer? Food, security, etc are obvious answers...but not many places that have all the things deer need and want, are able to produce such trophies.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Are you willing/able to say if OG and this other big non typical are on the same farms you've scored on some of your other deer? And what are your opinions on why these places consistently produce some world class deer? Food, security, etc are obvious answers...but not many places that have all the things deer need and want, are able to produce such trophies.


OG is on a farm that has given me roughly 50% of my big deer. That area seems to carry large typical genetics. I killed my 213 typical there. I killed my clean 192 there as well. Both were older typicals with very little trash. 

The #1 reason a few of these properties are able to produce is this:

One of the farms is well over 1,500 acres. The surrounding area is owned by two brothers that are not fans of deer hunting. So for over 2200 acres I am the only hunter. Team that with hundreds and hundreds of acres of beans, alfalfa, and corn. Many of these farms have 0 hunting pressure and bucks die of old age. These landowners know I will respect their land and help whenever I can. Another one of the farms is only 350 acres but it's in the hotspot of big bucks due to HEAVY Ag production. 250 acres of this farm is thick nasty valleys. It all adds up to bucks that feel safe, eat high protein food, sand get age on them.


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> OG is on a farm that has given me roughly 50% of my big deer. That area seems to carry large typical genetics. I killed my 213 typical there. I killed my clean 192 there as well. Both were older typicals with very little trash.
> 
> The #1 reason a few of these properties are able to produce is this:
> 
> One of the farms is well over 1,500 acres. The surrounding area is owned by two brothers that are not fans of deer hunting. *So for over 2200 acres I am the only hunter*. Team that with hundreds and hundreds of acres of beans, alfalfa, and corn. Many of these farms have 0 hunting pressure and bucks die of old age. These landowners know I will respect their land and help whenever I can. Another one of the farms is only 350 acres but it's in the hotspot of big bucks due to HEAVY Ag production. 250 acres of this farm is thick nasty valleys. It all adds up to bucks that feel safe, eat high protein food, sand get age on them.


Thanks again for the response. The bold is obviously a huge plus. I think you just happen to be in a lottery winning spot for genetics. To produce deer like that over a fairly long time, takes some special circumstances.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Thanks again for the response. The bold is obviously a huge plus. I think you just happen to be in a lottery winning spot for genetics. To produce deer like that over a fairly long time, takes some special circumstances.


Genetics and age make all the difference. I've had some deer in WV, not known for big bucks, get in 140's and 150's with some age and privacy.


----------



## rut hunt

ohiobooners said:


> I appreciate that. I hope someone does. If we can't find him, #2 option isn't too shabby either.


So what happens if the #2 puts on more bone than OG next year is OG still #1 or does bigger get the first arrow


----------



## ohiobooners

rut hunt said:


> So what happens if the #2 puts on more bone than OG next year is OG still #1 or does bigger get the first arrow


OG is #1. I have never been the type to hunt a certain deer. I've always been an opportunist that waited for a deer that met my self imposed standards. That being age. I consider OG (my first time ever calling a deer by a name too) a once in a lifetime deer so I'm going to hold out for him until I know he's gone, dead, or in my truck.


----------



## Highwaygun

Just want to say I have followed the original thread about this deer all the way from the beginning and found this thread this morning and watched your blog post. I would just like to say thanks for giving us the opportunity to come along for the ride. This deer is unbelievable and im so glad that a person like you has the opportunity to harvest this guy. OB your are a class act and I can say with 100% honesty that I hope you get a shot at this guy. Thanks again for letting others be apart of OG's story and I will stay tuned for you updates.


----------



## ohiobooners

Highwaygun said:


> Just want to say I have followed the original thread about this deer all the way from the beginning and found this thread this morning and watched your blog post. I would just like to say thanks for giving us the opportunity to come along for the ride. This deer is unbelievable and im so glad that a person like you has the opportunity to harvest this guy. OB your are a class act and I can say with 100% honesty that I hope you get a shot at this guy. Thanks again for letting others be apart of OG's story and I will stay tuned for you updates.


Well thank you as well for the kind words. The support is very humbling. Im just a guy that likes to chase big deer so hopefully everyone enjoys the material I put out. The OP from the other thread deserves more credit than myself because I had kept the deer a secret for a while. It was him that brought OG to the world. With his blessing I decided to document it because I thought ppl would enjoy it. I hope I don't let you guys down.


----------



## dstreet

I just watched your blog as well. Sometimes it is hard for people to remember that hunting is supposed to be fun myself included. I really hope you guys get more footage of him this year. It’s nice to see someone killing giants and still being humble about it. I’ll be following along to see how this turns out. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## SBXT29

To quote one of the greatest movies of all time "The Sandlot" - "YOU'RE KILLING ME SMALLS"!!!
Need another OG fix - can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## ohiobooners

dstreet said:


> I just watched your blog as well. Sometimes it is hard for people to remember that hunting is supposed to be fun myself included. I really hope you guys get more footage of him this year. It’s nice to see someone killing giants and still being humble about it. I’ll be following along to see how this turns out. Thanks for sharing this with us.


Thank ya buddy. I hope everyone remembers that hunting is supposed to be fun. We get lost in a feeling of inferiority sometimes when our buddies kill bigger critters when in reality we should be elated for them. Win lose or draw, the OG trip will be fun.


----------



## ohiobooners

SBXT29 said:


> To quote one of the greatest movies of all time "The Sandlot" - "YOU'RE KILLING ME SMALLS"!!!
> Need another OG fix - can't wait for the next episode.


haha Im trying to make sure the next one is a really good one. With only nubs on theirs heads right now I am trying to get some quality stuff put together.


----------



## milesthehunta

awesome buck why is it named og?


----------



## ohiobooners

milesthehunta said:


> awesome buck why is it named og?


Folks named him OG = Ohio Giant. I don't name deer so I just stole the name from the original thread lol


----------



## JOSHM

Is he a "bow only" buck or will you pick up the smokepole if you need to?


----------



## ohiobooners

JOSHM said:


> Is he a "bow only" buck or will you pick up the smokepole if you need to?


For me he is bow only. 
If a certain blonde hunting buddy decides she... I mean... Umm ... They want to pull out the muzzleloader then I'll be more than happy to watch it unfold


----------



## JOSHM

Nice! I like it!


ohiobooners said:


> For me he is bow only.
> If a certain blonde hunting buddy decides she... I mean... Umm ... They want to pull out the muzzleloader then I'll be more than happy to watch it unfold


----------



## zmax hunter

i named him OGre, maybe, lol


----------



## ohiobooners

zmax hunter said:


> i named him OGre, maybe, lol


Haha. I probably should go back to the original thread and thank whoever named him OG actually! I've never named deer so I owe him one!


----------



## zmax hunter

i had browsed some looking for the first reference to og but didnt find it, with 102 pages, its there somewhere


----------



## Eagle48

This is awesome, should be great to watch unfold over the summer. Ohiobooners, not to take away from this thread, but just because I like to see pictures of big deer, how about you share some of the giants that have come off this farm or out of this area before OG? I've seen you mention a 188, 190 and 213" deer, and I think it'd be awesome to see those deer. Do any of them have similar rack characteristics to OG?


----------



## ohiobooners

Eagle48 said:


> This is awesome, should be great to watch unfold over the summer. Ohiobooners, not to take away from this thread, but just because I like to see pictures of big deer, how about you share some of the giants that have come off this farm or out of this area before OG? I've seen you mention a 188, 190 and 213" deer, and I think it'd be awesome to see those deer. Do any of them have similar rack characteristics to OG?


I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.

Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.


----------



## Eagle48

Wow, thanks, would love to see more when you get the chance.


----------



## ohiobooners

Couple more from the same area. The 8 point was a 9.5 yrold buck. He tipped the scales at over 300 pounds.


----------



## tackscall

ohiobooners said:


> I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.
> 
> Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
> All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.


Those are great deer but PLEASE tell me those are original lawn darts in the background!


----------



## ohiobooners

tackscall said:


> Those are great deer but PLEASE tell me those are original lawn darts in the background!


hahahaha! would you believe that you are like the 10th person that has pointed that out!!


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> hahahaha! would you believe that you are like the 10th person that has pointed that out!!


I didn't see the lawn darts...but I noticed the croquet set right off! That's a family past time there buddy...eat a bunch of hot dogs, hamburgers, and all the fixins, then drink a beer and play croquet!!


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> I didn't see the lawn darts...but I noticed the croquet set right off! That's a family past time there buddy...eat a bunch of hot dogs, hamburgers, and all the fixins, then drink a beer and play croquet!!


Saturday is my birthday so that is EXACTLY what will be going down.


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Saturday is my birthday so that is EXACTLY what will be going down.


Well if I don't get back on here before Saturday, happy birthday man.


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Well if I don't get back on here before Saturday, happy birthday man.


Thank ya Sir


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> Thank ya Sir


Who am I kiddin...I'm on here every couple hours...hahaha


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

WOW!!!!!! i kept passing by this thread too! Best of Luck OB!


----------



## ohiobooners

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> WOW!!!!!! i kept passing by this thread too! Best of Luck OB!


Thanks buddy.

I do have a question. What would you guys like to see in the next video? With there being so much down time while we wait to see what antlers are grown I am trying to decide if I just wait till July to do the next video or are there some things you guys would like to see/know? These things would have to be within reason obviously but I want to put out interesting and helpful info.


----------



## rmm60985

ohiobooners said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I do have a question. What would you guys like to see in the next video? With there being so much down time while we wait to see what antlers are grown I am trying to decide if I just wait till July to do the next video or are there some things you guys would like to see/know? These things would have to be within reason obviously but I want to put out interesting and helpful info.


I would say maybe talk about the food youre planning on planting for him or minerals you will be putting out. Maybe briefly get into some different strategies you might utilize when hunting him. Just some suggestions.


----------



## ohiobooners

rmm60985 said:


> I would say maybe talk about the food youre planning on planting for him or minerals you will be putting out. Maybe briefly get into some different strategies you might utilize when hunting him. Just some suggestions.


Noted! Thanks!


----------



## vonfoust

ohiobooners said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I do have a question. What would you guys like to see in the next video? With there being so much down time while we wait to see what antlers are grown I am trying to decide if I just wait till July to do the next video or are there some things you guys would like to see/know? These things would have to be within reason obviously but I want to put out interesting and helpful info.


I'm interested in the way old stuff you have of him, and the conversations with the OP of the SOG thread. His story along with this is where this really started. Didn't he lose a place to hunt over this? You have stated yourself that you had seen OG but it wasn't something you would normally share. He did. That is fascinating, because I don't think I would have even shown my Dad a pic of a deer like that. Did it take you awhile to realize that the 'cat was out of the bag'? What emotions did you have when you saw him on a public forum like this? This could of course still be all incorporated in July as well.


----------



## rocklock hunter

ohiobooners said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I do have a question. What would you guys like to see in the next video? With there being so much down time while we wait to see what antlers are grown I am trying to decide if I just wait till July to do the next video or are there some things you guys would like to see/know? These things would have to be within reason obviously but I want to put out interesting and helpful info.


It's not enough for a show but I'd love to know what when through your head when you opened the "Southern Ohio Giant" thread for the very first time and seen the buck you had been chasing. Selfishly speaking, I can't imagine the degree of nausea that would have hit me...


----------



## rocklock hunter

vonfoust said:


> Did it take you awhile to realize that the 'cat was out of the bag'? What emotions did you have when you saw him on a public forum like this? This could of course still be all incorporated in July as well.


haha vonfoust great minds think alike as I like to say. We were typing at the same time I believe.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I do have a question. What would you guys like to see in the next video? With there being so much down time while we wait to see what antlers are grown I am trying to decide if I just wait till July to do the next video or are there some things you guys would like to see/know? These things would have to be within reason obviously but I want to put out interesting and helpful info.


I would be very interested in the next episode being more on the history, back to love at first sight, and what you have gathered up until this point, along with the Original OP! Maybe break each season up into an episode, along with the strategies and food source plans and progresses as the summer goes forward. Things always tend to change and adapt so maybe throughout the summer your strategies and foods change to help close in on him, or find him all together. Maybe an episode every 4 weeks or so, and then everyday once you find him! (jk on the everyday thing!)


----------



## vonfoust

rocklock hunter said:


> haha vonfoust great minds think alike as I like to say. We were typing at the same time I believe.


There aren't too many people that want to admit to thinking like me!


----------



## ohiobooners

I am glad to read some of your suggestions because I have asked the OP of the original thread to sit down and film with me a little bit. He has shown some interest in this but I am not going to pressure him into it. He did lose the farm over the whole ordeal and I really hope he takes me up on the offer to come down and hunt him once again. He is a stand up guy. His response was classy and I will share what he said at a later date. I think if I show ppl how I attempt to hunt this buck they could possibly interject those ideas into their own hunting grounds. I am far from an expert but I was taught by a VERY successful bow hunter. 

I am noting all these ideas and keeping track. I know it is hard to be or stay interested in a deer that you can not personally hunt. For this very reason is why I want to try and be informative and at least offer some advice to folks where I can. I am also very interested in learning from others along the way.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> I know it is hard to be or stay interested in a deer that you can not personally hunt. For this very reason is why I want to try and be informative and at least offer some advice to folks where I can. I am also very interested in learning from others along the way.


I beg to differ this point. I think America as a whole, not just bowhunters and hunters alike, thrives on being interested in what other people are doing and or not doing for that matter. Think about all the "reality" TV shows. Many people are living life through other people. This allows them to see things and experience things they might not otherwise ever have a chance at. The difference, it seems, between you and say, the Kardashian's, is that you are not motivated by the "fame and fortune" of the puclicity. You are truly in it for the good of all hunters.


----------



## vincent burrell

As one of the guys who lost countless hrs. watchin the original thread. I want to say a big "Thanks!" for your willingness to share your experiences with this deer with us. Who knows where this will go, but even the slightest chance that it might end with someone taking that magnificant animal will keep me watchin. As a Nebraska farm land hunter i would love to hear more about the area OG frequents and the strategies you have used on mature bucks in the past in that area. Good Luck!


----------



## ohiobooners

vincent burrell said:


> As one of the guys who lost countless hrs. watchin the original thread. I want to say a big "Thanks!" for your willingness to share your experiences with this deer with us. Who knows where this will go, but even the slightest chance that it might end with someone taking that magnificant animal will keep me watchin. As a Nebraska farm land hunter i would love to hear more about the area OG frequents and the strategies you have used on mature bucks in the past in that area. Good Luck!


You're welcome. Its actually a lot of fun for me so its really no problem at all to bring it to you guys. I just want to make sure I put out stuff that ppl find interesting. The hard part is I really want to show the fields and topo maps of where he comes and goes so I could better illustrate it for ppl but that is obviously not a great idea, haha. I hope I can be informative as best I can with only having a little to work with. It seems that ppl are interested in what types of habitat deer like him prefer. The types of minerals or trail camera sites he has gone to, and how or if I plant plots for him or other deer. I will do my best to answer those questions going forward.


----------



## vincent burrell

Maybe some of this has already been covered, but what is the general topography of your area? I'm assuming more timber than cropland and hilly, but matbe i am way off. Thanks!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

ohiobooners said:


> You're welcome. Its actually a lot of fun for me so its really no problem at all to bring it to you guys. I just want to make sure I put out stuff that ppl find interesting. The hard part is I really want to show the fields and topo maps of where he comes and goes so I could better illustrate it for ppl but that is obviously not a great idea, haha. I hope I can be informative as best I can with only having a little to work with. It seems that ppl are interested in what types of habitat deer like him prefer. The types of minerals or trail camera sites he has gone to, and how or if I plant plots for him or other deer. I will do my best to answer those questions going forward.


I know what you mean by not wanting to show too many details and maps about OG and his habits...but maybe you can sketch them out on a white board or flip pad during one of the episodes just to illustrate the specifics. This allows you to show ppl what you're working with in trying to get on OG without risking those low enough to try and scour google earth for days or weeks trying to find your spot...just a suggestion but look forward to the next video no matter what you decide to do!

I'd also like to add my name to the list of folks thanking you for deciding to document this incredible story, both retroactively and moving forward! Heck of a story OB!


----------



## arrowjunkie

I'm. In


----------



## ohiobooners

Pork_Chopper said:


> I know what you mean by not wanting to show too many details and maps about OG and his habits...but maybe you can sketch them out on a white board or flip pad during one of the episodes just to illustrate the specifics. This allows you to show ppl what you're working with in trying to get on OG without risking those low enough to try and scour google earth for days or weeks trying to find your spot...just a suggestion but look forward to the next video no matter what you decide to do!
> 
> I'd also like to add my name to the list of folks thanking you for deciding to document this incredible story, both retroactively and moving forward! Heck of a story OB!


That's a really good idea. I think I will actually do that. I use an unorthodox (some others I know use it to) style where I use an iffy wind to lure the bucks into a false sense of security. It is kind of hard to explain without a visual and your white board idea will solve that problem. 

Vincent - The majority of terrain that I hunt is hilly crop land. We have a lot of timber so we don't have the luxury of narrowing the deer down to small timer fingers and such. My main point of attack has always been figuring out predominate bedding and using a sharp quartering wind close to that bedding in the direction of the closest food or water when thermal tunnels allow for it.


----------



## BoHunter0210

I must have lost it...what does OG stand for?


----------



## skeet16

BoHunter0210 said:


> I must have lost it...what does OG stand for?


Ohio giant?
Ohio ghost?


----------



## BoHunter0210

skeet16 said:


> Ohio giant?
> Ohio ghost?


I was thinking those too. Ohio Great, Old Glory, they all fit that deer.


----------



## BuckTeeth

Original Gangsta

I just received a breaking news tip from an inside source, Obama has declared OG's antlers weapons of mass destruction. Chuck Norris AND Steven Seagal are being sent in to neutralize the threat. God help OG :mg:


----------



## ohiobooners

A fella on the other thread started calling him OG meaning Ohio Giant. I ran with it because I don't name deer but everyone knew what deer that was so I stole it, haha.


----------



## Fortyneck

Pork_Chopper said:


> I know what you mean by not wanting to show too many details and maps about OG and his habits...but maybe you can sketch them out on a white board or flip pad during one of the episodes just to illustrate the specifics. This allows you to show ppl what you're working with in trying to get on OG without risking those low enough to try and scour google earth for days or weeks trying to find your spot...just a suggestion but look forward to the next video no matter what you decide to do!
> 
> I'd also like to add my name to the list of folks thanking you for deciding to document this incredible story, both retroactively and moving forward! Heck of a story OB!


This is good, I was thinking another way OB could share tactics is to use real topos of land way out in another part of the country but that resembles topographic features of the land you are hunting so you can share strategies without cutting your own throat.


----------



## Maxemus

Two days ago a fella that was working on my house showed me a pic of the OG and commented that it was a deer that he was after 150 miles away in Illinois. Some people are such trolls


----------



## KSQ2

Maxemus said:


> Two days ago a fella that was working on my house showed me a pic of the OG and commented that it was a deer that he was after 150 miles away in Illinois. Some people are such trolls


That buck is a documented traveler, what's the big deal?


----------



## DB444

ohiobooners said:


> I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.
> 
> Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
> All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.


That buck second from the top (post 281)does it have an unicorn antler that grew in the middle???; I if so, that's pretty cool!!


----------



## DV1

ohiobooners said:


> I think if I show ppl how I attempt to hunt this buck they could possibly interject those ideas into their own hunting grounds. I am far from an expert but I was taught by a VERY successful bow hunter.


^^this^^ Was going to also suggest you hand draw it out


----------



## vincent burrell

ohiobooners said:


> That's a really good idea. I think I will actually do that. I use an unorthodox (some others I know use it to) style where I use an iffy wind to lure the bucks into a false sense of security. It is kind of hard to explain without a visual and your white board idea will solve that problem.
> 
> Vincent - The majority of terrain that I hunt is hilly crop land. We have a lot of timber so we don't have the luxury of narrowing the deer down to small timer fingers and such. My main point of attack has always been figuring out predominate bedding and using a sharp quartering wind close to that bedding in the direction of the closest food or water when thermal tunnels allow for it.


Exactly the kind of info that helps me get a mental picture started. Thanks! I think it was Stan Potts that i heard talk about not just hunting winds that were good for you, but good for the deer you were hunting. Sounds like you know what you are doing. If i ever hunted somewhere where i had to worry about thermals i'd be up a creek. Everywhere i hunt is so flat you can glass a field a mile away from the top of your truck.


----------



## ohiobooners

Maxemus said:


> Two days ago a fella that was working on my house showed me a pic of the OG and commented that it was a deer that he was after 150 miles away in Illinois. Some people are such trolls


Try this one.... There is a guy that lives really close to me (and not close to OG) that told a friend of mine, whom he did not know was my friend, that the buck was on his farm and he would for sure kill him this year. My buddy then logged on to TP and had him watch the video. I don't understand why ppl do that.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> Try this one.... There is a guy that lives really close to me (and not close to OG) that told a friend of mine, whom he did not know was my friend, that the buck was on his farm and he would for sure kill him this year. My buddy then logged on to TP and had him watch the video. I don't understand why ppl do that.


That is classic. Would have loved to be a fly in the room to see the guys reaction when called out on his dreams!


----------



## flinginairos

OB, you could probably show a few maps of the area if you do a bit of editing to them before showing them. Blur out and names or certain features that might give away the position that way you could show the terrain features without giving the spot away. Just a thought, I probably still wouldn't do it myself LOL :wink:


----------



## rodney482

Im gonna follow along


----------



## ohiobooners

flinginairos said:


> OB, you could probably show a few maps of the area if you do a bit of editing to them before showing them. Blur out and names or certain features that might give away the position that way you could show the terrain features without giving the spot away. Just a thought, I probably still wouldn't do it myself LOL :wink:


Haha exactly


----------



## ohiobooners

rodney482 said:


> Im gonna follow along


Well you have no choice Rodney, we're Facebook friends! Haha


----------



## Maxemus

Chad I strongly and respectfully suggest you do not show any maps. I for one am an expert at finding farms by scouring through google earth. Anyone with enough time on can zero in on your location


----------



## hooiserarcher

Maxemus said:


> Chad I strongly and respectfully suggest you do not show any maps. I for one am an expert at finding farms by scouring through google earth. Anyone with enough time on can zero in on your location


The chance is zero % that Chad is going to share an actual image. If he did I would make the short trip to his house and kick his butt myself!


----------



## islandhuntah

ya no maps! or sketches!! im in on this and would love it you finish the story!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

No worries Sirs, there will be no maps. That I can assure haha


----------



## Captain Cully

Your birthday today buddy?


----------



## rodney482

ohiobooners said:


> Well you have no choice Rodney, we're Facebook friends! Haha


Good luck with thunder chickens this morning


----------



## ohiobooners

rodney482 said:


> Good luck with thunder chickens this morning


Thank ya buddy


----------



## DB444

I sort have been following this and Ohio Booners along since the original thread. I've found the deer in question extremely impressive and OB collection of trophies highly impressive. I would love to hear some of the hunting stories behind those incredible bucks. I'm sure many on here could learn from OB's experiences. How about it Chad, do you feel like sharing some of your hunts?


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Happy Birthday OB!


----------



## ohiobooners

Pork_Chopper said:


> Happy Birthday OB!


Thanks buddy. Right now the gobblers aren't being to kind to me on my birthday!


----------



## ohiobooners

Dean Bower said:


> I sort have been following this and Ohio Booners along since the original thread. I've found the deer in question extremely impressive and OB collection of trophies highly impressive. I would love to hear some of the hunting stories behind those incredible bucks. I'm sure many on here could learn from OB's experiences. How about it Chad, do you feel like sharing some of your hunts?


The last time I did that I got flamed on here. Haha. I never pass up a chance to talk deer. I like reliving those moments as much as anyone does. Maybe we should start a thread where we can all pick a story or two to share. Those favorite deer or favorite deer hunts. I'd love to contribute to something like that. I know you've got a deer or two you've got some history with laying around Dean!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

ohiobooners said:


> The last time I did that I got flamed on here. Haha. I never pass up a chance to talk deer. I like reliving those moments as much as anyone does. Maybe we should start a thread where we can all pick a story or two to share. Those favorite deer or favorite deer hunts. I'd love to contribute to something like that. I know you've got a deer or two you've got some history with laying around Dean!


 This sounds great, it's still a long time until fall. I would love to here a story or two from OB and others. Also glad to hear OB say "there will be no maps".


----------



## DB444

Chad, maybe you've already said this but how long have you been aware of OG?? Have you found any of his sheds or gotten any trail cam pics in his earlier years??


----------



## ohiobooners

Dean Bower said:


> Chad, maybe you've already said this but how long have you been aware of OG?? Have you found any of his sheds or gotten any trail cam pics in his earlier years??


I first saw him mid October of 2012 as a 3.5 yr old. I then caught back up with him in the summer of 2013. I watched him for quit a while until he disappeared. I do have pics of him I'm going to share on the next video. I'm not sure if anyone ever found the 2012 sheds but the 2013 sheds have been found. Unfortunately not by me.


----------



## ohiobooners

Here is another little fun fact for everyone. The OP from the original OG thread and I share the same first name, hunted the same deer, and have the same birthday. Interesting eh


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> Here is another little fun fact for everyone. The OP from the original OG thread and I share the same first name, hunted the same deer, and have the same birthday. Interesting eh


Are you ever seen in the same room together? :confused3:


----------



## DB444

You must have missed my post about that unicorn point on your one impressive buck; it appears to be growing right out of skull. Is that attached to the base or free standing originating from its own pedicle? That point appears to be 5" long.


----------



## ohiobooners

Fortyneck said:


> Are you ever seen in the same room together? :confused3:


Haha no I am not having a moment of multiple personalities. Literally the original poster of the first OG thread a and myself share the same first name and the same birthday.


----------



## ohiobooners

Dean Bower said:


> You must have missed my post about that unicorn point on your one impressive buck; it appears to be growing right out of skull. Is that attached to the base or free standing originating from its own pedicle? That point appears to be 5" long.


Sorry about that Dean. It is actually off the base. It is almost 6 inches long.


----------



## DB444

Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.



Prayers sent your way,




Dean


----------



## chaded

:happy1:


----------



## bamatide15

:mg:


----------



## Muy Grande




----------



## pinski79

what the crap is going on now Deano ??


----------



## Alpha Burnt

This is weird. Lets get the ugly out in the open and get on with it (if there is any?). If not, lets not make innuendo to that effect. This sort of thing haunts big deer and their hunters way too often. Spill it or hush.


----------



## Muy Grande

alpha burnt said:


> this is weird. Lets get the ugly out in the open and get on with it (if there is any?). If not, lets not make innuendo to that effect. This sort of thing haunts big deer and their hunters way too often. Spill it or hush.


x2!


----------



## Ranger_Jack

I am confused. This internet crap gets annoying.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


My post was in response to this, so there is no question...


----------



## BP1992

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


What?


----------



## jbra

Good luck! This is very interesting


----------



## Kb83

This place has more drama than I have ever seen anywhere else.....


----------



## bsites9

Does Dean B. have some sort of personal issue with OHbooners? Because he has also posted a message on OB profile page.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


You post a pic of OB and one of his bucks and ask questions about it, 25 minutes later you post this. Are you saying OB is a fraud?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I just read what you posted on OB's profile, why don't you lay it out for us.


----------



## DB444

This is not about me or not about deer. This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways. The true prize here folks is eternal salvation and I know Chad is a Christian. He reminds me very much of the old Dean B. That died back on July 21, 2011. I will not throw him to the wolves but merely using you guys as pawns for him to look deep within himself. It took losing my son to realize there are more important things than deer hunting.

Saving souls one at a time men


----------



## bsites9

Dean Bower said:


> This is not about me or not about deer. This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways. The true prize here folks is eternal salvation and I know Chad is a Christian. He reminds me very much of the old Dean B. That died back on July 21, 2011. I will not throw him to the wolves but merely using you guys as pawns for him to look deep within himself. It took losing my son to realize there are more important things than deer hunting.
> 
> Saving souls one at a time men


Dean, save your preaching for here...

http://www.talkjesus.com/forum.php?


----------



## rmscustom

Bibletalk at its finest.


----------



## DB444

If you walked in my shoes, saw what I've seen, know what I know, you would bowel down now before it's to late. I wasn't much of a church going man until I got hit dead in the head with it. It would take a book to write about it and bring you to tears. Maybe one day, some day, you'll understand. Hopefully, not under the same circumstances as myself.


----------



## bsites9

Dean Bower said:


> If you walked in my shoes, saw what I've seen, know what I know, you would bowel down now before it's to late. I wasn't much of a church going man until I got hit dead in the head with it. It would take a book to write about it and bring you to tears. Maybe one day, some day, you'll understand. Hopefully, not under the same circumstances as myself.


But why call the man out, because of what he's doing here? He's not doing anything that isn't followed, and ASKED FOR by much of the AT community.


----------



## BP1992

Mr. Bower.....I'm a Christian myself and go to church as much as anybody, but what in the world does that have to do with hunting or documenting experiences of a big deer??? Maybe I'm just not understanding what you're trying to say.


----------



## chaded

Is there going to be a "Did OB pull a Mitch Rompola?" thread?


----------



## bsites9

BP1992 said:


> Mr. Bower.....I'm a Christian myself and go to church as much as anybody, but what in the world does that have to do with hunting or documenting experiences of a big deer??? Maybe I'm just not understanding what you're trying to say.


He actually mentioned it in one post....accusing OB of doing this for self gain, and not what we ALL know the real reason is for him doing it...to bring members of this board a lot of entertainment and joy.


----------



## BP1992

bsites9 said:


> He actually mentioned it in one post....accusing OB of doing this for self gain, and not what we ALL know the real reason is for him doing it...to bring members of this board a lot of entertainment and joy.


Heck.... even if he was doing it for self gain and his own enjoyment, I don't see how that would make him a terrible person. I know if I was hunting that deer it would be hard for me to contain my excitement. I wouldn't show it to the world like he is doing, but I don't see anything wrong with doing it.


----------



## DB444

bsites9 said:


> He actually mentioned it in one post....accusing OB of doing this for self gain, and not what we ALL know the real reason is for him doing it...to bring members of this board a lot of entertainment and joy.


Link please to that post


----------



## BP1992

BP1992 said:


> Mr. Bower.....I'm a Christian myself and go to church as much as anybody, but what in the world does that have to do with hunting or documenting experiences of a big deer??? Maybe I'm just not understanding what you're trying to say.





Dean Bower said:


> Link please to that post


Still wondering


----------



## kohner54

All the way to page 15 before things got weird....not bad for AT...not bad at all...


----------



## hooiserarcher

Dean you either need to put up or shut up. There is no reason for you to throw your comments out there to cause uncertainty, UNLESS you have the facts to back it up. Step up or rescind and move on.


----------



## Kb83

You know dean I think this is bs. I have always looked at you as a stand up guy and felt you were wrongly accused here of a few things in the past. Or at the very least that certain situations were misconstrued. There is no reason to do this on the open forum. If you have a issue with something chad has done or feel that you need to do some clearing of the air so to speak with him it should have been done through pm. Chad is as much of a stand up person as I have met through this forum or anywhere for that matter. A attempt to publicly display something that is obviously between you two is unnecessary and flat out wrong in my opinion. Ask the mods to remove those posts from a otherwise upbeat and interesting thread and take it to pm.


----------



## DB444

I've said what I had to say and I realize Chads gut is hurting. Do the right thing Chad, these people don't care about you. Pull out and get back to your family and focus on what's righteous and true.


----------



## DB444

Kb83 said:


> You know dean I think this is bs. I have always looked at you as a stand up guy and felt you were wrongly accused here of a few things in the past. Or at the very least that certain situations were misconstrued. There is no reason to do this on the open forum. If you have a issue with something chad has done or feel that you need to do some clearing of the air so to speak with him it should have been done through pm. Chad is as much of a stand up person as I have met through this forum or anywhere for that matter. A attempt to publicly display something that is obviously between you two is unnecessary and flat out wrong in my opinion. Ask the mods to remove those posts from a otherwise upbeat and interesting thread and take it to pm.


Over and out folks


----------



## Fortyneck

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


???


----------



## bsites9

Dean Bower said:


> Link please to that post


Dean, it was actually on THIS page. Here's a copy and paste of what YOU typed.

"This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family *seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways*"


----------



## hooiserarcher

Dean Bower said:


> I've said what I had to say and I realize Chads gut is hurting. Do the right thing Chad, these people don't care about you. Pull out and get back to your family and focus on what's righteous and true.


Just because you have been proven to have "story's" doesn't mean everyone else does. I am terribly sorry about your loss but trying to engage others and throwing clouds of doubt or suspicion around does not help anything. I sincerely hope you can find peace Dean.


----------



## Fortyneck

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean





Dean Bower said:


> This is not about me or not about deer. This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways. The true prize here folks is eternal salvation and I know Chad is a Christian. He reminds me very much of the old Dean B. That died back on July 21, 2011. I will not throw him to the wolves but merely using you guys as pawns for him to look deep within himself. It took losing my son to realize there are more important things than deer hunting.
> 
> *Saving souls one at a time men*


Sounds more like blackmailing for Jesus.


----------



## KSQ2

BP1992 said:


> Mr. Bower.....I'm a Christian myself and go to church as much as anybody, but what in the world does that have to do with hunting or documenting experiences of a big deer??? Maybe I'm just not understanding what you're trying to say.


I'm a preacher, for what that's worth, and I'm wondering the same thing??


----------



## BP1992

KSQ2 said:


> I'm a preacher, for what that's worth, and I'm wondering the same thing??


He seems to be avoiding the question.


----------



## hooiserarcher

I am a Christian also. Son of a pastor. This has nothing to do with Christianity it is an agenda.


----------



## krabbiepatty

Dean Bower said:


> This is not about me or not about deer. This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways. The true prize here folks is eternal salvation and I know Chad is a Christian. He reminds me very much of the old Dean B. That died back on July 21, 2011. I will not throw him to the wolves but merely using you guys as pawns for him to look deep within himself. It took losing my son to realize there are more important things than deer hunting.
> 
> Saving souls one at a time men


You already began the "throwing to the wolves" at post #344 with an unfounded accusation. A true believer would know if you have a proof of wrong-doing by a fellow believer the first step is to take it to the other party one on one, not throw it out for the world to see (Matthew 18:15-17). I think actions such as this is why many non-believers never convert. Thumping a Bible and preaching to someone in a deragatory tone is self-righteous and hypocritical, not to mention a huge turn off. Even if you do or do not have proof of something suspicious, you have now cast a dark cloud over the most intriguing story to ever hit AT. Maybe your heart is in the right place but TERRIBLE way of going about it. Now you simply post, "over and out" and leave the thread? Unbelievable!


----------



## Maxemus

Sad state of affairs how this thread is turning out. I was wondering when the haters would ruin it for everyone.


----------



## ozzz

Dean bower, your self righteous holier than thou attitude is nauseating. To assume you know some secret ultimate truth just because your son died is ignorant. Sounds like you have some info on ob the rest of is would like to hear, either post or or get out.

Ob, let's see aerials and topos of where you will be hunting og.


----------



## Muy Grande

Maxemus said:


> Sad state of affairs how this thread is turning out. I was wondering when the haters would ruin it for everyone.


No doubt. This is embarassing (even for AT)...and it's definitely not OB I'm talking about. Hope this sour grape doesn't ruin one of the best threads ever on this forum.


----------



## bamatide15

This is a real shame. It's going to ruin either Chad or Dean's reputation on here either way it turns out. Sad day. And yes, I think it has already done the damage to Dean the way you brought this out. Whatever it is.


----------



## Fullstrutter

This is ridiculous...what is going on here brotha Chad? I've only read from post 360 and on, page 13. I can't believe DB is bringing this garbage to an awesome guy and thread. 

What gives?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ok so my curiosity was perked so I checked out the last page. This is weird. So Dean is making casual chat with you Chad about this and that and all of a sudden accuses you out of nowhere about some mysterious situation that he won't say anything about. Then you stopped replying...hope you are waging cyber warfare on DB and getting him banned bc that's BS


----------



## DB444

This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives. I will log out this time hopefully for ever.


----------



## bsites9

Dean Bower said:


> This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives.


Acknowledge what I copy and pasted? 

I think it may be you looking for personal recognition, not the one you point the finger at.


----------



## ozzz

Dean Bower said:


> This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives.


Too much deer obsession and not enough Jesus obsession for your judgement dean? Out with it!


----------



## BP1992

Dean Bower said:


> This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives. I will log out this time hopefully for ever.


Why do you want to force him away?


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## pinski79

Dean Bower said:


> This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives. *I will log out this time hopefully for ever*.


BS you have quit this site and others many times. You will be back.


----------



## krabbiepatty

I read one of the "Big Boy" threads this am. OB was one of DB's critics. I think DB just has an axe to grind. I think the stuff he is posting now makes him a DB of a different type. I call :bs:


----------



## ozzz

krabbiepatty said:


> I read one of the "Big Boy" threads this am. OB was one of DB's critics. I think DB just has an axe to grind. I think the stuff he is posting now makes him a DB of a different type. I call :bs:


Link


----------



## bsites9

It's obvious DB had an agenda other than just the religious stuff. He was trying to make OB look bad, and when I called him on it, he asked for the proof. When I provided the proof, he has yet to acknowledge it at all.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dean Bower said:


> This is painful but for the better even if you don't understand. My post truly was designed to force Chad away from his obsession (including this site)regardless if you believe it or not. Now let this thread die and get on with your lives. I will log out this time hopefully for ever.


Who THE HELL do you think you are to feel that you can dictate how someone else lives their life and the decisions they make? If I want to be obsessed with something then screw anyone that thinks I shouldn't be. Are you even serious dude? You've clearly lost your damn mind when you lost your son. Now it's time for you to get lost, and yeah, forever sounds great. Unbelievable


----------



## Alpha Burnt

So, if I am following this right, Dean is trying to get OhioBooners to realize the futility of pursuing the next possible world record deer. OB has done nothing wrong, illegal or immoral. OB and Dean have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, a family and a passion for hunting big deer. Dean is trying to interject some conviction or guilt on OB to make sure he does not regret this pursuit or lose anything in the process. Is this a fair assumption? If I am correct, Dean, you should have went to OB in private with your concerns, I believe that it would have been more beneficial for your cause. Your posts made it seem as though OB has employed some less than accepted means of harvesting or attempting to harvest big deer.


----------



## us326544

I know neither OB or DB,....but I know this. There is not one person on this site that is blameless and always does what is right.

So to you DB....let me follow you around with a camcorder and record everything you say and do for three days, and I will have enough stuff on you to smear your name publicly on AT into disgrace.

Are you really the kind of guy to do this to someone else?????? "He who is without sin, let him cast the first stone" Jesus


----------



## chaded

Alpha Burnt said:


> So, if I am following this right, Dean is trying to get OhioBooners to realize the futility of pursuing the next possible world record deer. OB has done nothing wrong, illegal or immoral. OB and Dean have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, a family and a passion for hunting big deer. Dean is trying to interject some conviction or guilt on OB to make sure he does not regret this pursuit or lose anything in the process. Is this a fair assumption? If I am correct, Dean, you should have went to OB in private with your concerns, I believe that it would have been more beneficial for your cause. Your posts made it seem as though OB has employed some less than accepted means of harvesting or attempting to harvest big deer.



Well see this is just a big confused mess. Dean no doubt has implied the OB has done something wrong. Some comments Dean has made:

1. "Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you)."

2. "Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse."

3. "This is not about me or not about deer. This is about a young man that has everything going for himself including a beautiful wife and family seeking personal recognition in all the wrong ways."

4. "I've said what I had to say and I realize Chads gut is hurting. Do the right thing Chad, these people don't care about you."

So I really get the impression that Dean thinks or knows something is going on other than just being obsessed. It seems that Dean has alluded to the fact that Chad has done or been doing something wrong out of the result of his obsession. I actually have no clue at all what is going on though so I'm just in for the ride.


----------



## pinski79

I think after a few days we won't worry about anything Dean has to say


----------



## Fortyneck

pinski79 said:


> I think after a few days we won't worry about anything Dean has to say


I think after a few days what Dean has to say will be heard from a telephone on the other side of plexiglass from him…

He's acting kind of creepy.


----------



## krabbiepatty

ozzz said:


> Link


Will try to find when I get near a real computer oz, I just did a search for "dean bower big boy" and it resulted many threads.


----------



## Kb83

I think this thread should be removed after this. I think we're all in agreement that we wish to continue with this topic, but I think a new thread would be benificial. No call or place for slanderous accusations and blackmail.


----------



## Fortyneck

Kb83 said:


> I think this thread should be removed after this. I think we're all in agreement that we wish to continue with this topic, but I think a new thread would be benificial. No call or place for slanderous accusations and blackmail.


Whoa, slow your roll, this thread kicks too much butt to be completely deleted, it just needs a little Admin love to clean up the trash, and ban the evil doers.

:ban:


----------



## Kb83

Fortyneck said:


> Whoa, slow your roll, this thread kicks too much butt to be completely deleted, it just needs a little Admin love to take out the trash.


Needs about a lot of love. I would rather loose the thread than have these rumors get started about a good guy.


----------



## JMart294

Dean Bower said:


> I will log out this time hopefully for ever.


I sure hope so.


----------



## DV1

chaded said:


> Dean no doubt has implied the OB has done something wrong. Some comments Dean has made:
> 
> 1. "Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you)."
> 
> 2. "Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse."


From these quotes, and his questioning of the buck with the unicorn point, I assume Dean thinks he has seen that buck in someone's pen. From what I've seen of Chad's posts, I highly doubt it's the same buck but it may look close enough to drive Dean to his accusations. 

I have always liked what both of these men have contributed to this site so this misunderstanding is sad.


----------



## pinski79

Dean got what he wanted he's got some people questioning chad now.


----------



## krabbiepatty

ozzz said:


> Link


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1217688&page=3&highlight=Dean+bower+big+boy

Start at post #74


----------



## prairieboy

Someone needs to drop the ban hammer on Dean,and then a real hammer.


----------



## JMart294

prairieboy said:


> Someone needs to drop the ban hammer on Dean,and then a real hammer.


Right on :thumb:


----------



## flinginairos

What the heck are you doing Dean? You start off asking some friendly questions and then you start throwing out post saying OB needs to come clean? Chad seems like a genuine guy with nothing to hide. I don't think there is any need of this!


----------



## Fortyneck

On a side note OB has disappeared???


----------



## Muy Grande

Fortyneck said:


> On a side note OB has disappeared???


It's his birthday if I remember correctly from earlier before this thread took an unfortunate nosedive. Doubt he is really worried about checking in on AT.


----------



## pinski79

Fortyneck said:


> On a side note OB has disappeared???


we have mutual friends on the fb. Saw someone wish him a happy bday. assuming he is enjoying himself


----------



## pbuck

It's his birthday. He's kinda busy right now.


----------



## Fortyneck

Muy Grande said:


> It's his birthday if I remember correctly from earlier before this thread took an unfortunate nosedive. Doubt he is really worried about checking in on AT.





pinski79 said:


> we have mutual friends on the fb. Saw someone wish him a happy bday. assuming he is enjoying himself





pbuck said:


> It's his birthday. He's kinda busy right now.


This is true, but OB was actively participating in the thread, answering Dean's questions in fact 

then Dean goes all maverick with the I know what you did last summer stuff,

and OB is ghost…

The posts are 7 min. apart...


----------



## whack&stack

I'd venture to say he's not interested in participating in a pissing match with dean but that's just a guess


----------



## APAsuphan

Wow that came out of nowhere. Just lost all respect for Dean, absolutely pathetic. If you don't want to see a bunch of obsessed deer freaks stay off this site.


----------



## pbuck

Fortyneck said:


> This is true, but OB was actively participating in the thread, answering Dean's questions in fact
> 
> then Dean goes all maverick with the I know what you did last summer stuff,
> 
> and OB is ghost…
> 
> The posts are 7 min. apart...


Well, you ever think that maybe he wasn't busy at the time but now he's having his birthday dinner and just doesn't have time to come on here and deal with all the BS?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Ob is well aware of this. He is having birthday dinner with his family. He is not interested in a hate match.


----------



## Big Country

Well, this sure has taken a sad turn.:embara:

Chad…….this thread may go down as the single best in AT history! Please keep moving forward with regular updates/tidbits of info.

Deano…..I believe that YOU believe you are doing the right thing, but you are off base here, and worse yet, the way you went about this has potentially cast a shadow of doubt on a young man that does not deserve it.


Just because you THINK that there is some similarity between the two of you, and that Chad needs to change, does not make it so.


Personally…….I am eagerly looking forward to a long summer and fall bow season worth of updates on this one.:darkbeer:


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Well, this sure has taken a sad turn.:embara:
> 
> Chad…….this thread may go down as the single best in AT history! Please keep moving forward with regular updates/tidbits of info.
> 
> Deano…..I believe that YOU believe you are doing the right thing, but you are off base here, and worse yet, the way you went about this has potentially cast a shadow of doubt on a young man that does not deserve it.
> 
> 
> Just because you THINK that there is some similarity between the two of you, and that Chad needs to change, does not make it so.
> 
> 
> Personally…….I am eagerly looking forward to a long summer and fall bow season worth of updates on this one.:darkbeer:


hi mitch :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Country

pinski79 said:


> hi mitch :darkbeer:


Hey, you have never offered me a Pro Staff position on your broad head team……you are almost dead to me.


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Hey, you have never offered me a Pro Staff position on your broad head team……you are almost dead to me.


I did to. Around the same time beast got the call


----------



## dblungem

APAsuphan said:


> Wow that came out of nowhere. Just lost all respect for Dean, absolutely pathetic. If you don't want to see a bunch of obsessed deer freaks stay off this site.


Pretty much where I was headed...it almost seems like some jealousy going on here or a melt down or a combination of both. 

Dean, all jokes aside, I truly hope you realize what you have done on an open forum, how you have made yourself look, what you have done to your reputation and how opposite you have acted to what you have been trying to preach. I honestly hope you get the help and relief you need - please don't muck up this thread for the hundreds who have enjoyed it thus far. 

Chad, move forward and get this thread back on topic and going in the direction it was. And oh yea, happy birthday. :darkbeer:


----------



## ozzz

What a coward, that was an internet sucker punch.


----------



## LetThemGrow

The things I've seen mods remove when people whine....I'm shocked that this trash still exists on this thread.


----------



## Kb83

whack&stack said:


> I'd venture to say he's not interested in participating in a pissing match with dean but that's just a guess


I don't blame him one bit. Hope he is enjoying his birthday.


----------



## Fortyneck

LetThemGrow said:


> The things I've seen mods remove when people whine....I'm shocked that this trash still exists on this thread.


This is what I'm thinking, usually the trash gets cleaned up on a good thread, inciters get vacations, and the thread continues.


----------



## jbra

It sure is funny what happens to people over antlers.


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm kind of curious what Dean is talking about...seems weird that someone would tarnish their own reputation by blasting someone out for no reason. Then again, this is the internet and there are crazies everywhere.


----------



## Big Country

Some days I wish I never turned a dang computer on. This is one of those days…..


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Some days I wish I never turned a dang computer on. This is one of those days…..


:darkbeer:


----------



## Kb83

Big Country said:


> Some days I wish I never turned a dang computer on. This is one of those days…..


Agreed


----------



## Fortyneck

I wonder if OB ordered turkey tonight. :teeth:


----------



## bamatide15

kstatemallards said:


> I'm kind of curious what Dean is talking about...seems weird that someone would tarnish their own reputation by blasting someone out for no reason. Then again, this is the internet and there are crazies everywhere.


I'm with you. I can't seem to wrap my head around this.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Well I for one am taking a deep breath, taking no sides and waiting to see what unfolds from this fiasco, "IF" we ever find out.


----------



## pbuck

Fortyneck said:


> I wonder if OB ordered turkey tonight. :teeth:


He's not eating fresh turkey.


----------



## fivemartins

OB has said it several times; big deer bring out the best and worst in people and here we've seen it play out again.


----------



## pinski79

3dn4jc said:


> Well I for one am taking a deep breath, taking no sides and waiting to see what unfolds from this fiasco, "IF" we ever find out.


good advice. I was one of the first to attack Dean, and that was wrong on my part. At least Dean is used to being attacked by me


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Some people get a little jealous and will do anything to get attention. OB did not start this thread for this kind of crap. If Dean wants to rant, he should start his own thread.


----------



## Big Country

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Some people get a little jealous and will do anything to get attention. OB did not start this thread for this kind of crap. If Dean wants to rant, he should start his own thread.


ehh, we all might do well to cut Dean a little slack here. Chad`s PM function is turned off, so maybe publicly was the only way Dean could address his concerns?

Sadly, I will be surprised if we see OB back on here anytime soon. His FB account seems to be gone already…..


----------



## silentassassin

I think the saddest part is that some of you think Dean has a reputation to tarnish or ever looked up to him or thought he had anything to add in the first place. If this surprises anyone or anyone couldn't see through him for what he is then you probably need to re calibrate your BS meter.....


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> ehh, we all might do well to cut Dean a little slack here. Chad`s PM function is turned off, so maybe publicly was the only way Dean could address his concerns?
> 
> Sadly, I will be surprised if we see OB back on here anytime soon. His FB account seems to be gone already…..


So OB has gone into hiding??? Why?


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Big Country said:


> ehh, we all might do well to cut Dean a little slack here. Chad`s PM function is turned off, so maybe publicly was the only way Dean could address his concerns?
> 
> Sadly, I will be surprised if we see OB back on here anytime soon. His FB account seems to be gone already…..


 Not sure what you are trying to say, but I don't believe OB has anything to hide.


----------



## Southpaw43

Both are from WVa. Do they have a little history?


----------



## Kb83

Big Country said:


> ehh, we all might do well to cut Dean a little slack here. Chad`s PM function is turned off, so maybe publicly was the only way Dean could address his concerns?
> 
> Sadly, I will be surprised if we see OB back on here anytime soon. His FB account seems to be gone already…..


pm turned on or not. There are other ways to handle this situation. Perhaps ask him if there is another way he can speak with him in private to discuss the matter. Calling him out in the open forum is bogus no matter how you look at it. 

Hope this hasn't pushed away another great member. All the big bucks and what not aside, Chad is a great guy and I have enjoyed many conversations with him.


----------



## Big Country

silentassassin said:


> I think the saddest part is that some of you think Dean has a reputation to tarnish or ever looked up to him or thought he had anything to add in the first place. If this surprises anyone or anyone couldn't see through him for what he is then you probably need to re calibrate your BS meter.....


My BS meter fails me from time to time……how about yours?

Dean? I have locked horns with Dean more than a few times over the net. I suspect we will disagree once and a while in the future. One thing I do know about Dean is that he lost his oldest son not that long ago. Despite our differences on the internet, a couple of us made a long ride to pay our respects to a man we had never met face to face before. I cannot say what type of man Dean is day in and day out, but I can tell you that he and his wife were clearly grieving parents that just lost a dearly loved child that sad day. The turnout that night was possibly the largest I have ever seen. That is an indication to me that things may be different in real life than they appear on the internet. No parent should ever have to bury one of their children. I have prayed for Dean and his family many a day since then.


----------



## Big Country

Kb83 said:


> pm turned on or not. There are other ways to handle this situation. Perhaps ask him if there is another way he can speak with him in private to discuss the matter. Calling him out in the open forum is bogus no matter how you look at it.
> 
> Hope this hasn't pushed away another great member. All the big bucks and what not aside, *Chad is a great guy and I have enjoyed many conversations with him*.


While I have not enjoyed any personal conversations with Chad, I completely agree he seems like a super nice and knowledgeable man. I wish him nothing but the best moving forward, and hope that he returns here and is able to explain a few things.


----------



## dblungem

Big Country said:


> My BS meter fails me from time to time……how about yours?
> 
> Dean? I have locked horns with Dean more than a few times over the net. I suspect we will disagree once and a while in the future. One thing I do know about Dean is that he lost his oldest son not that long ago. Despite our differences on the internet, a couple of us made a long ride to pay our respects to a man we had never met face to face before. I cannot say what type of man Dean is day in and day out, but I can tell you that he and his wife were clearly grieving parents that just lost a dearly loved child that sad day. The turnout that night was possibly the largest I have ever seen. That is an indication to me that things may be different in real life than they appear on the internet. No parent should ever have to bury one of their children. I have prayed for Dean and his family many a day since then.


Kudos to you for being a man and making the trip that you did. I can't imagine losing a child and have the utmost respect for those that have. 

With that said, however, the way Dean went about doing whatever he did is not a good reflection of his current thought process. Very, very sneaky and with a lot of slight of hand. Poorly handled I'm my honest opinion.


----------



## silentassassin

Big Country said:


> My BS meter fails me from time to time……how about yours?
> 
> Dean? I have locked horns with Dean more than a few times over the net. I suspect we will disagree once and a while in the future. One thing I do know about Dean is that he lost his oldest son not that long ago. Despite our differences on the internet, a couple of us made a long ride to pay our respects to a man we had never met face to face before. I cannot say what type of man Dean is day in and day out, but I can tell you that he and his wife were clearly grieving parents that just lost a dearly loved child that sad day. The turnout that night was possibly the largest I have ever seen. That is an indication to me that things may be different in real life than they appear on the internet. No parent should ever have to bury one of their children. I have prayed for Dean and his family many a day since then.


Rarely, we know a guy that screwed me over once but everything was on the up and up before he did so out of the blue and when it did happen the meter was spinning full tilt since early in the summer when things just weren't adding up. So it's a rare occurrence. Kudos to you guys for driving to show your respects. In a situation like that a person deserves empathy and compassion regardless of how full of themselves or hot air they are. I can't imagine what going through something like that would be like and my heart goes out to them and I have no doubt they were truly grieving and deservedly so. They still need prayers and I would assume are appreciative of them. The reality is that doesn't change the reality nor does it excuse what occurred and using the name of The Lord to attempt to justify it. If his intentions were pure he would/should have gone about it a different way.


----------



## Kb83

dblungem said:


> Kudos to you for being a man and making the trip that you did. I can't imagine losing a child and have the utmost respect for those that have.
> 
> With that said, however, the way Dean went about doing whatever he did is not a good reflection of his current thought process. Very, very sneaky and with a lot of slight of hand. Poorly handled I'm my honest opinion.


This is where I'm at too. I was sorry to hear about what dean had went through and completely agree that no one should ever have to bury their children. I could not begin to imagine the grief and pain that one must feel through a experience like that. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and were at the time. However there was a much more tactful sollution to handling this.


----------



## silentassassin

Big Country said:


> While I have not enjoyed any personal conversations with Chad, I completely agree he seems like a super nice and knowledgeable man. I wish him nothing but the best moving forward, and hope that he returns here *and is able to explain a few things*.


And just what is it you feel he needs to explain and why?


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Is Dean convicting OB of idolatry? I have no idea what is going on inside this thread anymore. Chasing whitetails as a Christian is a touchy subject, but so is any other hobby. Whether it's agate picking, fishing, hunting, gardening, *reading your Bible*, or working, if we begin to put things in our life _*before Jesus Christ*_ we lose sight of what really matters in life. Many times in my life I have found myself hating my hobbies because they pull me away from a relationship with the living God. Is this where you are going Dean? I believe there is a *balance* that every Christian man needs to implement into their hobbies. God comes first, family comes second, then somewhere down the line comes hunting. Do you really think OB is completely obsessed with this deer? He has posted numerous times about letting his wife or even the OP of the "Ohio giant thread" a chance at putting an arrow through it's heart. Unless you know something that we don't know about Chad/ohiobooners, I urge you to let God be the judge and spread the news of Christ through love and actions rather than judgemental comments on an online forum. Take a look at the plank in your eye before calling out somebody for the toothpick in theirs maybe?

good luck


----------



## Ryanp019

OB if you take this deer (which I hope you do) I hope then you will give us a video on how you hunted this buck using the terrain and pinch points. Or maybe even a video on just that topic of how to hunt big bucks and show on an Ariel map how you do it. Would be a great learning tool for some of us on how to hunt the big boys.


----------



## WVohioFAN

kohner54 said:


> All the way to page 15 before things got weird....not bad for AT...not bad at all...


Well said. This place is infested with whack jobs. This thread is a joke.


----------



## Captain Cully

APAsuphan said:


> If you don't want to see a bunch of obsessed deer freaks stay off this site.


Isn't this exactly the point???? Isn't this why we are all here???? (Note time of my post)
I've lost a brother and my father. I feel it's given me, my soul, and my relationship with God, clarity. It certainly hasn't given me the RIGHT to be rightious or judge others.

Chads always been courteous and from what I've read, classy, and humble. He's been an asset to AT. I'm here to read about and learn more about bowhunting deer.

Hope this thread gets back on track or to the truth of what it's become.


----------



## rodney482

Happy Mothers day!


----------



## Fortyneck

APAsuphan said:


> If you don't want to see a bunch of obsessed deer freaks stay off this site.





WVohioFAN said:


> Well said. This place is infested with whack jobs. This thread is a joke.





rodney482 said:


> Happy Mothers day!


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## rodney482

I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT. 
Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.

I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.


----------



## rodney482

silentassassin said:


> And just what is it you feel he needs to explain and why?


Really???


----------



## chaded

rodney482 said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
> Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT.
> Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.
> 
> I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.



I agree. I don't understand how people just write it off because Chad seems like a good guy. I like Chad and I'm not saying he did anything but just because he is a good guy doesn't mean he is immune from anything like this. How many times have we seen something happen and everyone say "I never would of thought he would do something like that, he seemed like a good guy?" But again, I'm not saying he did anything or didn't do anything for that matter. Dean brought something up and now the ball is in Chad's court. And why it is so shocking to some that somebody is going to get grilled when it comes to big deer is beyond me. When your chasing deer of this caliber and have taken deer of the caliber he has he is going to be under a microscope.


----------



## golfernash

This is getting curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## bamatide15

rodney482 said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
> Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT.
> Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.
> 
> I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.


This is what I have been thinking but didn't want to say it out loud. I was watching the thread in real time when this hit and it went dead silent. Keep in mind it was very much an active conversation. Something is up but I have no idea what it is. Neither one of them owes me anything but I am curious as to what the HECK is going on here.


----------



## bigbucks170

everyone is walking off into the sun set on this one?


----------



## chaded

bigbucks170 said:


> everyone is walking off into the sun set on this one?


That or this is just the calm before the storm. Lol.


----------



## rodney482

I guess if Chad decides its not in his best interest to return then that is his choice.
People will formulate their own opinions on this thread based off what they have read.
Good luck Chad on the pursuit of OG.


----------



## saskguy

Geez.................................
(I thought about using a different word that would maybe have been more appropriate)

I feel bad for Dean in regards to his son, along with everyone else that has buried their child, friend, brother, sister, cousin etc that have died young well before they had the opportunity to live a long life but if this is about devoting one's life to Christ as opposed to anything else then it is truly disgusting.

I don't give a flying rat's ass about what people want to believe in but I have no time for self righteousness and deciding one is better than another because of beliefs or lack of them.

I'm not sure what is going on entirely here but I do know I find using "Jesus" in this case is about as crazy as I have seen on this site yet.


----------



## bamatide15

rodney482 said:


> I guess if Chad decides its not in his best interest to return then that is his choice.
> People will formulate their own opinions on this thread based off what they have read.
> Good luck Chad on the pursuit of OG.


I'm afraid that you are exactly right about everyone's opinion. That will happen next. How long before the theories start piling up?


----------



## bamatide15

I couldn't agree more saskguy. I think "Jesus" was used here to cloak the real reason why it was done. There has been a lot of damage done over the past 2000 years hiding behind the name of religion. As a believer, it sickens me.


----------



## chaded

Again, I don't believe Dean is just saying that Chad needs to focus his life on Christ and his family (that is included) but that Chad has done something fishy. What would Dean be able to prove "by a couple clicks of a mouse?" He isn't talking about proving that Chad has the wrong focus in life with a couple clicks of a mouse. The way I understand it is:

1. Dean knows or thinks he knows something is up.
2. Dean decides instead of saying it, he wants to give Chad a chance to "come clean."
3. Dean continues to wait on Chad to respond and meanwhile appeals to Chad to focus on God and his family and that he is going about recognition the wrong way.
4. Dean further appeals that this is about Chad and his relationship with God (big picture). This is what is confusing people. Since Dean hasn't came out with anything and is talking about God people think Dean is only telling Chad to shift his focus and priorities. 


Go back and read from where Dean starts commenting, he is NOT just implying the need for a priority change but is implying that Chad has done something fishy with at least one of his bucks. I will say again so people don't get confused about my stance, I am not claiming or stating that Chad has done anything or hasn't done anything but merely going along for the ride like everyone else looking for the outcome of this.


----------



## obeRON

Fullstrutter said:


> Who THE HELL do you think you are to feel that you can dictate how someone else lives their life and the decisions they make? If I want to be obsessed with something then screw anyone that thinks I shouldn't be. Are you even serious dude? You've clearly lost your damn mind when you lost your son. Now it's time for you to get lost, and yeah, forever sounds great. Unbelievable


Well said strutter!! Totally agree!


----------



## krabbiepatty

what a buzzkill this is becoming...


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
> Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT.
> Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.
> 
> I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.


You are right, but I don't think most are writing anyone off. I think most are disputing the way it was done (whatever "it" is) which you have to admit is a little strange. In either case, I believe we, as supporters, will be or have been screwed either way. 

Dean eludes to a few things prior to posting the "come clean" post as if to say he knows of wrong doing and deceit by Chad, then seems to change his focus from that to he is being idolistic and Dean is saving Chad from "us" (I.e. These people do to care about you, etc). Which is it - is he saving Chad from us or is telling Chad he knows about something (blackmail)? But, yet still after all of that he leaves Chad a public message (not private) and says that some would be 'catching on and bound to find out'. You have to admit that all of this is very, very strange. If I had someone i truly cared about (as Dean has eluded to more than once with Chad) I would never pick a public forum to make light of something (either religious related or outward deceit). Sometimes friends do need a good thumping, but its nobody else's business when it gets done. 

So, we have already been used by Dean as he admits we were just pawns in his game. It is yet to be determined if we have been used by anyone else. I hope Chad at least makes a statement about this whole thing - many people have provided words or encouragement and trusted him to bring this story to them. In time, I think we will hear from Chad, but I do believe this thread will be done shortly and this deer is now out of the public spot light....at least for now anyway.


----------



## ILbowhunter79

And the old saying loose lips sink ships hits home again. When deer make it this big people are better off saying nothing. Have no idea what's going on with the original poster. But big deer change people.


----------



## rodney482

Agree. Agree. Agree




dblungem said:


> You are right, but I don't think most are writing anyone off. I think most are disputing the way it was done (whatever "it" is) which you have to admit is a little strange. In either case, I believe we, as supporters, will be or have been screwed either way.
> 
> Dean eludes to a few things prior to posting the "come clean" post as if to say he knows of wrong doing and deceit by Chad, then seems to change his focus from that to he is being idolistic and Dean is saving Chad from "us" (I.e. These people do to care about you, etc). Which is it - is he saving Chad from us or is telling Chad he knows about something (blackmail)? But, yet still after all of that he leaves Chad a public message (not private) and says that some would be 'catching on and bound to find out'. You have to admit that all of this is very, very strange. If I had someone i truly cared about (as Dean has eluded to more than once with Chad) I would never pick a public forum to make light of something (either religious related or outward deceit). Sometimes friends do need a good thumping, but its nobody else's business when it gets done.
> 
> So, we have already been used by Dean as he admits we were just pawns in his game. It is yet to be determined if we have been used by anyone else. I hope Chad at least makes a statement about this whole thing - many people have provided words or encouragement and trusted him to bring this story to them. In time, I think we will hear from Chad, but I do believe this thread will be done shortly and this deer is now out of the public spot light....at least for now anyway.


----------



## bigbucks170

well OB was serious about posting on peoples FB page when they were lying about where and what state OG was in. he seemed to enjoy setting the record straight. I don`t
understand this.. would be cool for him to post and straighten this up..


----------



## Muy Grande

The video blog episode about OG that OB did on trophy pursuit is still up for what thats worth.


----------



## Captain Cully

After reading up on Dean, and seeing his tactics here, and comments regarding us as "these people", I do not want to give him the benefit of the doubt. I also don't want to give him the power of having me call Chad into question. Accusers and the self righteous have generally been the most dubious people of all, in my life experiences.

I would really just like to know what heck this has turned into. Chads disappearance like a 5.5 year old buck 2 weeks before the season has me scratching my head. Not on Facebook, but that sounds weird too. 

I don't idolize men, but do admire the accomplishments of others. Particularly when they are open and gracious like Chad has been. He's also shown support toward myself and others. Never a look down his nose that I've seen.

I hope this doesn't turn into a Lance Armstrong thing....


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> I guess if Chad decides its not in his best interest to return then that is his choice.
> People will formulate their own opinions on this thread based off what they have read.
> Good luck Chad on the pursuit of OG.


The court of public opinion, right Rod?

Maybe OB took Dean's offer...


----------



## silentassassin

rodney482 said:


> Really???


Really!!! Based off what was said at the time he owed no explanation just because one guy, particularly that guy questioned his character or kills. Given some of the additional info received it sounds like there are questions that need to be answered. But it doesn't in anyway justify him calling him out and then claiming to be doing it in the name of The Lord or that it was some type of righteous act. So yea, really!


----------



## Rothhar1

Big Country said:


> ehh, we all might do well to cut Dean a little slack here. Chad`s PM function is turned off, so maybe publicly was the only way Dean could address his concerns?
> 
> Sadly, I will be surprised if we see OB back on here anytime soon. His FB account seems to be gone already…..


This makes me have to take a second look at OB despite the way DB handled this .A person who has nothing to hide would not just pull out and bail out of multiple sites due to one unfounded critique .And OB just poured hot oil all over Marc Anthony for doing just what OB did .

Man what a web we weave at times when we try to reach for public acclaim and esteem .Why would OB not do exactly what he suggested MA do and prove Dean and those who Doubt him wrong .Just saying things do not look good for either side here .


----------



## dblungem

Shouldernuke! said:


> This makes me have to take a second look at OB despite the way DB handled this .A person who has nothing to hide would not just pull out and bail out of multiple sites due to one unfounded critique .And OB just poured hot oil all over Marc Anthony for doing just what OB did .
> 
> Man what a web we weave at times when we try to reach for public acclaim and esteem .Why would OB not do exactly what he suggested MA do and prove Dean and those who Doubt him wrong .Just saying things do not look good for either side here .


His birthday, Mother's Day, family obligations and a decision to not make a knee jerk reaction may all be reasons why OB is not responding. Give him some time and I think we will get the answers we are looking for.


----------



## Rothhar1

Fortyneck said:


> , right Rod?
> 
> Maybe OB took Dean's offer...


Exactly I believe that was posted on another thread about a hunter being accused of wrong doing had to face .The court of public opinion sounds .Hmmmmm.

We can not pick or choose those we look up too but we need to be ready for disappointment when we find out that they are human and make mistakes many of them avoidable .Maybe OB did nothing but maybe he used MA to make the public see him as above the very types of deception .We may never know at this point .But its ashamed either way as these things grow and spread .

I get leaving here but why Face book and who knows what other site ?That dont look good.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I think some posters on this thread will learn a life's lesson on pre-judging, the question is on Who, Dean or Chad.

I would not be surprised if we have heard the last of both of them, this is deeper than any of us knows and they may choose to keep it that way.

Best wishes for them both sorting this thing out.


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> The court of public opinion, right Rod?
> 
> Maybe OB took Dean's offer...


Yes.. Yes indeed


----------



## BP1992

So Dean says he has something on OB and tells him he needs to come clean with it then OB goes into hiding. Dean must really know something that he has done wrong then. I was behind OB all the way until now. Why else would he delete his FB account and not come back on here unless he has done something wrong? He has always been quick to defend himself until now. You don't just pack up and high tail it unless you have something to hide. Maybe we don't really know the "real" OB. 

:behindsof


----------



## 3dn4jc

If only *Paul Harvey* were alive.


----------



## drop_tine

I bet Dean was the person that taught chad how to bow hunt! Chad mentioned earlier in this thread about somebody that was a really good bow hunter taught him.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I have not posted yet in this thread and had to backtrack a bit to figure out what the has happened. 

First, I think Dean was wrong for his posts. You have a problem with someone, you deal with it in private.
second, I think the attention OB was getting has made Dean jealous and caused him to join the party. Dean, we all remember your "big boy" hoax, so anything you have to say has skepticism with me.

Third, maybe Deans life changes with the passing of his son has shown him what was most important in life, and that is family. And maybe he realized now that all those years he spent chasing big bucks should have been spent with family. And maybe, he doesn't want OB to fall into the same mistakes he has made? 

Just guessing here.......


----------



## rmscustom

Somethings up... You don't go and hide because someone accuses you of prioritizing a deer over god and family (easily defendable) you hide because your afraid something else is gonna come out... I really hope I'm wrong cause I was really enjoying this thread before.


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Third, maybe Deans life changes with the passing of his son has shown him what was most important in life, and that is family. And maybe he realized now that all those years he spent chasing big bucks should have been spent with family. And maybe, he doesn't want OB to fall into the same mistakes he has made?
> 
> Just guessing here.......


That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## 3dn4jc

rmscustom said:


> Somethings up... You don't go and hide because someone accuses you of prioritizing a deer over god and family (easily defendable) you hide because your afraid something else is gonna come out... I really hope I'm wrong cause I was really enjoying this thread before.


:set1_thinking::nod:


----------



## Fullstrutter

This blows


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

What the heck?


----------



## Maxemus

rmscustom said:


> Somethings up... You don't go and hide because someone accuses you of prioritizing a deer over god and family (easily defendable) you hide because your afraid something else is gonna come out... I really hope I'm wrong cause I was really enjoying this thread before.


You ever hear of taking the high road sir? Chad is the classiest guy on here and if I were him I wouldn't justify this with an answer. We have a chance to witness history here and because of an absolute fool perhaps we will be an anecdote. 
We will be lucky if chad continues to share this epic journey here. I'm sure he is grateful to the vast majority of AT members that have shown him their support.


----------



## hntnksn

Where are all the Trophy Pursuit guys?

seems they have disappeared


----------



## X10ring

Sad, I'm confused now. In for hopefully some resolve...


----------



## flinginairos

Sure would like to know what's going here. Something is up or OB would be here to explain. Hopefully he gets back on here to shed some light on this drama


----------



## rmscustom

Maxemus said:


> You ever hear of taking the high road sir? Chad is the classiest guy on here and if I were him I wouldn't justify this with an answer. We have a chance to witness history here and because of an absolute fool perhaps we will be an anecdote.
> We will be lucky if chad continues to share this epic journey here. I'm sure he is grateful to the vast majority of AT members that have shown him their support.


If I have nothing to hide I would ask the wacko to divulge any info on me and to quit creating doubt about me. That's just me. I don't consider deleting fb accounts and disappearing on AT the high road... Hopefully OB took a break to enjoy his B day and mothers day and will be back on here shortly to put this to rest... If the silence continues suspicions will rise.


----------



## trott2478

First question I have is who flamed OB over some of his other big deer kills?
Second, i wonder if the two of them have hunted together, or Dean knows where there deer is, if i was after that deer and had to chose to back off or risk having the deers where abouts known i would back off.


----------



## prairieboy

Quote Originally Posted by dblungem View Post
Ohio - since you are venturing into the TV world a little, I wonder what you would do. What if someone saw a video of you killing a deer, read about your big bucks and then started to spew a bunch of crap that wasn't true. What would you do? Go out of your way to defend yourself or laugh it off? Do you feel you have to prove something to anyone or not? Hand over all your boomers to be inspected / tested?
Unfortunately I have been in that position on a much lower level. After I killed my 192 double droptine I was accused of poaching the deer. I killed him 100% legal but had to prove it. The next year I killed a 188. Again, I was told no one has that kind of success. Again I produced a witness (the farmer). Then the poop really hit the fan. The next year I killed a 213" typical. Big deer don't go unnoticed. I understand why ppl question what I've killed. I try to explain that 90% of my success is attributable to the farms I hunt. The fact that my opening day buck gave me my 6th booner is a tough one to believe. I get that. It's why I carry no ego. You're a fool if you believe that kind of luck is something to gloat about. You appreciate it and cherish it, not piss it away with an Elitest ego. 

If I were questioned in the way that Mr Anthony is being questioned, and I was NOT guilty of anything, I would probably say "hey, we are all entitled to our opinions. That does not make those opinions right but you are owed them. I am guilty of no wrong doing and my deer are honest, hard earned, legal blessings and I have no problem proving that". After that I would go back about my business and wait to see if anyone stepped up. I have offered my deer for inspection more than once, after no takers step up I ask to be left alone and for the most part I am.
"I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"
Trophy Pursuit


----------



## airwolf

well considering DB is a respectable guy and has a long history here on AT I would not discount anything he has to say about OB or OG. DB obviosely discovered something that could be detrimental to his integrity here on AT.


----------



## SureShot150

hntnksn said:


> Where are all the Trophy Pursuit guys?
> 
> seems they have disappeared


I am, just as many of you, in the dark at the moment. This thread was brought to my attention last night, and since then I have attempted to contact Chad multiple times (as have other team members on Trophy Pursuit), with no such luck.

In the little time that I've known Chad, he has always been a stand up, respectable guy, and I hope to hear from him soon so this can be cleared up. Trophy Pursuit has, and always will be a 100% fair chase website full of honest, respectable, and humble team members at it's core. If anything is ever found out to be different, then the issue will be resolved immediately.


----------



## trott2478

After re reading it almost appears as if dean is insinuating that the buck that he posted a picture of was possibly killed off a game ranch maybe?? Im not saying it was cause it seems like OB knows his stuff, but that is the impression I got after reading the previous few post before the bold statement. OB seems to smart to be on a public forum posting pictures, if there was anyone out there that could despute it, i think he would have just been quite


----------



## SureShot150

It is my hope that Chad is spending time with his family and loved ones at this time (his birthday and Mother's Day), and that we will hear from him soon.


----------



## hooiserarcher

SureShot150 said:


> I am, just as many of you, in the dark at the moment. This thread was brought to my attention last night, and since then I have attempted to contact Chad multiple times (as have other team members on Trophy Pursuit), with no such luck.
> 
> In the little time that I've known Chad, he has always been a stand up, respectable guy, and I hope to hear from him soon so this can be cleared up. Trophy Pursuit has, and always will be a 100% fair chase website full of honest, respectable, and humble team members at it's core. If anything is ever found out to be different, then the issue will be resolved immediately.


This is not good.


----------



## rodney482

hntnksn said:


> Where are all the Trophy Pursuit guys?
> 
> seems they have disappeared


Hey Dick! I talked with Josh this morning. He was aware of what was transpiring and was heading to bed!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

trott2478 said:


> After re reading it almost appears as if dean is insinuating that the buck that he posted a picture of was possibly killed off a game ranch maybe?? Im not saying it was cause it seems like OB knows his stuff, but that is the impression I got after reading the previous few post before the bold statement. OB seems to smart to be on a public forum posting pictures, if there was anyone out there that could despute it, i think he would have just been quite


I agree with your thought process here. I was also thinking that the buck that DB was asking about and posted a picture of, has to be related to whatever DB is eluding to.


----------



## Kb83

Let's quit jumping to conclusions guys.


----------



## iceman14

I hadn't looked at this thread for quite some time. Not where I figured it would be. I figured everyone would be talking about tacos, golf, or pocket pool by now


----------



## jace

Fullstrutter said:


> Who THE HELL do you think you are to feel that you can dictate how someone else lives their life and the decisions they make? If I want to be obsessed with something then screw anyone that thinks I shouldn't be. Are you even serious dude? You've clearly lost your damn mind when you lost your son. Now it's time for you to get lost, and yeah, forever sounds great. Unbelievable


Strutter Ive truly enjoyed reading your hunting threads over the years, but never again will I read anything you post, DB may be wrong but you need to grow up, and stop with the language, hows it feel to be on the ignore list pal


----------



## iceman14

I will take your place on Strutters subscribe list.


----------



## rodney482

Kb83 said:


> Let's quit jumping to conclusions guys.


Pretty normal when the folks in question disappear, all that left to do is speculate.


----------



## bsites9

rodney482 said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
> Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT.
> Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.
> 
> I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.


Have you not read all the posts? After the confusing "allegations", Dean said that it was all religious based. Has nothing to do with him having dirt on anyone, or questioning anyone's hunting ethics/tactics, etc. It was ALL religious based, and how he thought OB was doing all of this for personal gain.


----------



## chaded

bsites9 said:


> Have you not read all the posts? After the confusing "allegations", Dean said that it was all religious based. Has nothing to do with him having dirt on anyone, or questioning anyone's hunting ethics/tactics, etc. It was ALL religious based, and how he thought OB was doing all of this for personal gain.


You obviously have not read the thread at all.


----------



## bsites9

jace said:


> Strutter Ive truly enjoyed reading your hunting threads over the years, but never again will I read anything you post, DB may be wrong but you need to grow up, and stop with the language, hows it feel to be on the ignore list pal


The language? Hell? Really? 

It's very obvious that some people around here don't read every post of a thread. They read one post, then jump forward and post something of their own. Too many people here are thinking that Dean was accusing OB of unethical hunting tactics, or for lying about a certain deer that he's killed. 

READ IT ALL PEOPLE! Dean was on a mission to point out a particular individual for RELIGIOUS reasons. And that's just what he ADMITS to. He had an agenda outside of that, so he's using this well know thread and well known member to do it.


----------



## bsites9

chaded said:


> You obviously have not read the thread at all.


I've read every post. Dean started out asking simple questions, then continued by pretending he knew something about OB that no one else knew. Then went into a religious tirade using OB as his focus, claiming OB was doing all of this for personal gain. He's admitted as much. It's quite obvious.


----------



## chaded

Yep. Real obvious.


----------



## bsites9

chaded said:


> Yep. Real obvious.


It is, you just don't want to admit it. Or can't understand it.

Tell me how it's NOT obvious? Are you the type who just wants to hate on someone? So some idiot on a mission accuses a well respected member, and you're ready to jump on the train?


----------



## Fortyneck

:moviecorn


----------



## chaded

bsites9 said:


> It is, you just don't want to admit it. Or can't understand it.
> 
> Tell me how it's NOT obvious? Are you the type who just wants to hate on someone? So some idiot on a mission accuses a well respected member, and you're ready to jump on the train?



You obviously have not read ANY of my posts on this thread. I will not be repeating them. You can go look for yourself and then realize how wrong you are.


----------



## bsites9

chaded said:


> You obviously have not read ANY of my posts on this thread. I will not be repeating them. You can go look for yourself and then realize how wrong you are.


YOUR posts? I don't really care about your posts. I'm talking about Dean's posts...you know, the whole reason this thread took a terrible turn.


----------



## chaded

bsites9 said:


> YOUR posts? I don't really care about your posts. I'm talking about Dean's posts...you know, the whole reason this thread took a terrible turn.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Then you probably shouldn't make stupid comments about me then?


----------



## Muy Grande

bsites9 said:


> Has nothing to do with him having dirt on anyone, or questioning anyone's hunting ethics/tactics, etc. It was ALL religious based, and how he thought OB was doing all of this for personal gain.


What would someone call this then?? 

"Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself."


----------



## iceman14

A bluff. Dean has gone looney tunes.


----------



## chaded

Muy Grande said:


> What would someone call this then??
> 
> "Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself."




Don't bother trying to explain it to him. Many has pointed this out but the comprehension is lacking.


----------



## bsites9

Muy Grande said:


> What would someone call this then??
> 
> "Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself."


And did you read PAST that at all? Dean admits that his "accusations" have nothing to do with a deer. He admits he feels that Chad is doing this for personal gains, and that everyone else on this thread care nothing about him. Really...he says those words. I'll even copy and paste what DEAN wrote on OB's personal page.

"Good luck brother, *I wanted to do this to make you focus on the true big prize which is Salvation--not trying to impress a bunch of people waiting to rip you apart. Delete this message after reading it. It was only a matter of time before some caught on. "*


----------



## Fortyneck

Sounds like Dean made OB an offer he couldn't refuse...


----------



## bsites9

chaded said:


> Don't bother trying to explain it to him. Many has pointed this out but the comprehension is lacking.


You're like a shark. Dean hasn't proven, or pointed out a single thing. Correct? But people like you, who LOVE to HATE, jump right on the wagon with him.


----------



## bsites9

iceman14 said:


> A bluff. Dean has gone looney tunes.


At least one person gets it.


----------



## Big Country

bsites9 said:


> Have you not read all the posts? After the confusing "allegations", Dean said that it was all religious based. Has nothing to do with him having dirt on anyone, or questioning anyone's hunting ethics/tactics, etc. It was ALL religious based, and how he thought OB was doing all of this for personal gain.


On a short break from performing "Mothers Day" duties…….(planting 2.3 gazillion plants/flowers)

Sadly, although Dean did bring God, religion, and family into the mix, there is indeed irrefutable information that does not bode well for our young friend OB. Of all the things I have seen happen on this and other websites since I started visiting them around 2000-2001, this is the only situation I can recall that has made me actually sad, and even a little bit sick. I believe that Chad is a good young man. I believe that he just got turned around in his mind somehow, and before he knew it, he was going down the wrong road.

I fervently hope that Chad turns on his PM`s, and makes contact with me…….even if it is only to exchange emails, phone #`s, whatever. Dean has told me that he is no longer going to access the internet. I believe he will again in the future, but who knows when. Dean is facing his own demons over the loss of one of his children. Despite his best efforts, he is struggling mightily with that.

Back to planting stuff, but……as much as I want Chad to explain this situation himself, I do not think it is fair to keep a bunch of member`s here in the dark indefinitely after they have invested a bunch of time on this topic, and many here consider Chad to be as much of a friend as is possible via the internet. I will stop back in later on to see if anything else has transpired, and decide then whether to share the information I have.


----------



## bsites9

Muy Grande said:


> What would someone call this then??
> 
> "Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself."


You're taking Deans 1st accusatory post, as the gospel. Why's that?


----------



## bsites9

Big Country said:


> On a short break from performing "Mothers Day" duties…….(planting 2.3 gazillion plants/flowers)
> 
> Sadly, although Dean did bring God, religion, and family into the mix, there is indeed irrefutable information that does not bode well for our young friend OB. Of all the things I have seen happen on this and other websites since I started visiting them around 2000-2001, this is the only situation I can recall that has made me actually sad, and even a little bit sick. I believe that Chad is a good young man.* I believe that he just got turned around in his mind somehow, and before he knew it, he was going down the wrong road.*I fervently hope that Chad turns on his PM`s, and makes contact with me…….even if it is only to exchange emails, phone #`s, whatever. Dean has told me that he is no longer going to access the internet. I believe he will again in the future, but who knows when. Dean is facing his own demons over the loss of one of his children. Despite his best efforts, he is struggling mightily with that.
> 
> Back to planting stuff, but……as much as I want Chad to explain this situation himself, I do not think it is fair to keep a bunch of member`s here in the dark indefinitely after they have invested a bunch of time on this topic, and many here consider Chad to be as much of a friend as is possible via the internet. I will stop back in later on to see if anything else has transpired, and decide then whether to share the information I have.


And what, in this thread has made you believe that?


----------



## pinski79

bsites9 said:


> And what, in this thread has made you believe that?


he's not talking about this thread. He's talking about the info he got


----------



## trott2478

Maybe all the bickering, fighting, accusations that this great thread has turned into is DBS way of working out some issue that he has with ob. I say give him the benifit of the doubt until proven wrong, go back to this being a positive thread that we can all enjoy and again make it about the world class animal and hope that someone deserving harvests the deer. If ob never comes back that's too bad but he needs to do what he feels is best. I for one though wouldn't want to keep posting on this thread if I were him if it continues to go the way it is.


----------



## bsites9

pinski79 said:


> he's not talking about this thread. He's talking about the info he got


And has he brought any of this "info" to light?


----------



## kstatemallards

Are they trying to free the deer out of the pen now? Lol.


----------



## pinski79

bsites9 said:


> And has he brought any of this "info" to light?


it's never been posted on this thread


----------



## silentassassin

chaded said:


> Don't bother trying to explain it to him. Many has pointed this out but the comprehension is lacking.


I think the appropriate term is comprehension impaired....


----------



## rodney482

bsites9 said:


> And has he brought any of this "info" to light?


Mitch got his info via PM. The info has not been posted.


----------



## bigbucks170

The Hunt for the Legend... I am staying tuned in to this thread...


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Mitch got his info via PM. The info has not been posted.


:darkbeer:


----------



## bsites9

rodney482 said:


> Mitch got his info via PM. The info has not been posted.


From Dean?


----------



## rodney482

iceman14 said:


> A bluff. Dean has gone looney tunes.


A bluff that causes you to completely vanish and terminate your FB account?


----------



## iceman14

Regardless of what dirt is dug, I still respect OB. It's just deer hunting, but the horn porn industry is booming. He's always come off as a respectful guy and a voice of reason in a lot of mud slinging around here.


----------



## rodney482

bsites9 said:


> From Dean?


Yes... 

I think everyone is holding off posting it and giving Chad a chance to comment.


----------



## rodney482

iceman14 said:


> Regardless of what dirt is dug, I still respect OB. It's just deer hunting, but the horn porn industry is booming. He's always come off as a respectful guy and a voice of reason in a lot of mud slinging around here.


I agree that Chad has always seemed to be the voice of reason.


----------



## Onpoint85

Dean ain't got nothin on Chad. He said he'd give Chad a chance to save face thst all he had to do was come clean... Dean never brought anything out thst he said he could and I believe it's because it was all a bluff and that he actually has nothing. And even if he does have something I very Seriousaly doubt it's any dirt on how OB deer hunts. This man knows big deer and is in big deer country. I very Seriousaly doubt he has to cheat to make it happen. If he does have dirt on him it's probably something stupid.


----------



## iceman14

rodney482 said:


> A bluff that causes you to completely vanish and terminate your FB account?


Dean has still gone crazy. And I don't blame him honestly, with what has happened in his life I couldn't begin to imagine how that could affect someone. I don't trust anything on the net. I would terminate my FB just to get rid of drama. The spotlight will turn off eventually and then it's life as usual.


----------



## bigbucks170

anyone with info please PM me, I won`t post anything about it, just super curious what is what


----------



## bsites9

rodney482 said:


> A bluff that causes you to completely vanish and terminate your FB account?


Ever think the guy means what he says? I can see him as a person who would completely disappear, not participate on ANY level, especially if it was because of some religious zealot smearing his name.


----------



## silentassassin

bsites9 said:


> And has he brought any of this "info" to light?


 Yes information has been brought to light but as pinski79 stated it hasn't been posted. They accusations aren't meritless, they may or may not be able to be explained but they warrant explanation. The way they were brought into this is what I have a problem with personally. But it is what it is. I'm sure more details will come to light soon.


----------



## Muy Grande

bsites9 said:


> You're taking Deans 1st accusatory post, as the gospel. Why's that?


Since you like reading and comprehending posts so much, find the one where I agreed or jumped on the bus with anything Dean said or even took a side. Never said it was gospel or truth or whatever word you may try next. Just pointing out the obvious. This is where the mystery lies. The red sentence I highlighted. As far as on this thread or forum goes, I could give a rip about the religion part of it. Thats none of my business...nor it is yours or anyone else on this thread. People want to know whats up with the deer which is why they follow this thread and the video blog. If that red sentence is left out? People probably chalk Dean up as being off his rocker or overstepping his bounds or both. This thread has blown south due to that one sentence. You refuse to see that, which is no sweat off my back, but trust me, I have read every post, every sentence, and every word. Carry on.


----------



## bsites9

rodney482 said:


> Yes...
> 
> I think everyone is holding off posting it and giving Chad a chance to comment.


How can he comment on something, that hasn't been posted? Again, Dean has ADMITTEDLY said this was about his trying to essentially save Chad's soul, and nothing to do with any particular deer.


----------



## B-G-K

bsites9 said:


> How can he comment on something, that hasn't been posted? Again, Dean has ADMITTEDLY said this was about his trying to essentially save Chad's soul, and nothing to do with any particular deer.


You'll eat crow in a bit. Quit while you're ahead, trust me.


----------



## bsites9

Muy Grande said:


> Since you like reading and comprehending posts so much, find the one where I agreed or jumped on the bus with anything Dean said or even took a side. Never said it was gospel or truth or whatever word you may try next. Just pointing out the obvious. This is where the mystery lies. The red sentence I highlighted. As far as on this thread or forum goes, I could give a rip about the religion part of it. Thats none of my business...nor it is yours or anyone else on this thread. People want to know whats up with the deer whch is why they follow this thread and the video blog. If that red sentence is left out? People probably chalk Dean up as being off his rocker or overstepping his bounds or both. This thread has blown south due to that one sentence. You refuse to see that, which is no sweat off my back, but trust me, I have read every post, every sentence, and every word. Carry on.


*"What would someone call this then??"*

The BOLD is your comment, not mine. That doesn't sound accusatory? If not, then fine. I'll take your word for it. But you said it, then posted what Dean wrote. Kinda hard NOT to take as taking up for Dean.


----------



## Muy Grande

B-G-K said:


> You'll eat crow in a bit. Quit while you're ahead, trust me.


:deadhorse


----------



## us326544

Alright....now for the real story.

1) Dean is very rich from being a hunting celebrity. 

2) Dean pm's OB and offers to pay OB $1.3 mil to give coordinates and hunting privileges to where OG is living. 

3) OB accepts and OB and the Mrs. OB are on a plane to Hawaii to celebrate their newfound life as millionaires. OB shuts off Facebook and stays off of AT so he can enjoy his vacation and family undisturbed. 

4) Dean makes up the whole ruse to take the attention off of Marc Anthony. Deans real name is Marc Anthony. 

5) Marc plans to shoot OG legally and redeem his reputation and propel him back into the limelight.

Sounds good to me.....lets lighten this thread up a bit.


----------



## bsites9

B-G-K said:


> You'll eat crow in a bit. Quit while you're ahead, trust me.


I'm not ahead or behind. And never will be. So you know the "truth" too? Then post it. You people who I bet know NOTHING, keep acting like you do. MAKE me eat crow. I'll eat it with a smile if you prove me wrong. 

But all I'm saying, is that in THIS thread, Deans whole purpose was to make it look like OB was doing this for personal gain, and NOT god's glory. I'm not saying that Chad is, or isn't a fraud. I'm just saying that so far, in this thread there is ZERO proof that he IS fraud. Yet some people want to jump on the hate band wagon at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Muy Grande

bsites9 said:


> *"What would someone call this then??"*
> 
> The BOLD is your comment, not mine. That doesn't sound accusatory? If not, then fine. I'll take your word for it. But you said it, then posted what Dean wrote. Kinda hard NOT to take as taking up for Dean.


Dude. For the last time. That was in response to you claiming he hadn't made any accusations against OB as far as a deer was concerned. I was asking the reading comprehension experts to explain to me how the red sentence I highlighted wasn't in fact just that.


----------



## pinski79

bsites9 said:


> I'm not ahead or behind. And never will be. So you know the "truth" too? Then post it. You people who I bet know NOTHING, keep acting like you do. MAKE me eat crow. I'll eat it with a smile if you prove me wrong.
> 
> But all I'm saying, is that in THIS thread, Deans whole purpose was to make it look like OB was doing this for personal gain, and NOT god's glory. I'm not saying that Chad is, or isn't a fraud. I'm just saying that so far, in this thread there is ZERO proof that he IS fraud. Yet some people want to jump on the hate band wagon at the drop of a hat.


If you look at my posts I actually jumped all over Dean at first. Then I apologized to him.


----------



## JOSHM

We here at TrophyPursuit.com are just as much in shock as everyone else. We are handling the situation the best we know how. We are not going to rush to judge Chad or Dean at this time. As sureshot150 said we have always been a 100% fair chase website and will continue to be. 
Myself and many other team members have tried contacting Chad with no such luck. I speak to Chad on almost a daily basis and have never questioned his integrity or his character. 
TrophyPursuit.com will take action quickly if it is found that any team member has not obeyed laws, falsified information or mislead anyone regarding the taking of an animal. We truly hope this is all a big misunderstanding and we can all ride along in the pursuit of OG.
We will be monitoring this thread as it continues.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Maybe OB will come back and post pictures #567,899 and 567,900 of his Wife so you all can gush over her again. I'm not a bit surprised to find that something smells here. OB LOVES attention from you fanboys and I'd bet he'd go to any length to get it. Big horns make decent people do idiotic things.

I hope the people who *say* they have "info" decide to share it here.


----------



## B-G-K

Big Country said he will later.


----------



## krabbiepatty

has the OP of the first SOG thread ever been heard from again?


----------



## gatorbait42

Wether someone is guilty of something or not, this is all over a deer. Pretty sad


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I was really hoping Dean was wrong but with OB no where in sight, shutting down his FB page, and not answering calls from the Trophy Pursuit guys it doesn't look good.


----------



## BP1992

JOSHM said:


> We here at TrophyPursuit.com are just as much in shock as everyone else. We are handling the situation the best we know how. We are not going to rush to judge Chad or Dean at this time. As sureshot150 said we have always been a 100% fair chase website and will continue to be.
> Myself and many other team members have tried contacting Chad with no such luck. I speak to Chad on almost a daily basis and have never questioned his integrity or his character.
> TrophyPursuit.com will take action quickly if it is found that any team member has not obeyed laws, falsified information or mislead anyone regarding the taking of an animal. We truly hope this is all a big misunderstanding and we can all ride along in the pursuit of OG.
> We will be monitoring this thread as it continues.


If it was just a misunderstanding then I think he would have cleared it up by now. It is obvious he has done something wrong and is running from it. So much for being the "classiest guy on AT" . Should have known that by all of his chest pumping with his sharp blue jeans and plaid shirts while standing in front of all his deer mounts. I hope I'm wrong but it would surprise me if I was since he has gone missing like this.


----------



## silentassassin

pinski79 said:


> If you look at my posts I actually jumped all over Dean at first. Then I apologized to him.


I still think the way he did it in public and then tried to portray as being worried about his soul was messed up so I don't think he's owed any apologies. He may be correct but handling the way he did and saying he was doing it in the name of The Lord is wrong on many levels and I believe his motives were as well because there was nothing Christian or well intentioned about it.


----------



## bsites9

BP1992 said:


> If it was just a misunderstanding then I think he would have cleared it up by now. It is obvious he has done something wrong and is running from it. So much for being the "classiest guy on AT" . Should have known that by all of his chest pumping with his sharp blue jeans and plaid shirts while standing in front of all his deer mounts. I hope I'm wrong but it would surprise me if I was since he has gone missing like this.


You, and everyone else accusing him may be correct. But without proof, then to say it's OBVIOUS he's done something wrong is just ridiculous. I know plenty of people in my life, that if something negative (and false) was said about them, they'd just avoid all conversations, situations, and confrontations that would be associated with it. They'd feel that they don't need to prove anything to anyone, and would feel that they were better off not having that situation or those people in their lives from that point forward.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I was really hoping Dean was wrong but with OB no where in sight, shutting down his FB page, and not answering calls from the Trophy Pursuit guys it doesn't look good.


:thumbs_up


----------



## iceman14

silentassassin said:


> I still think the way he did it in public and then tried to portray as being worried about his soul was messed up so I don't think he's owed any apologies. He may be correct but handling the way he did and saying he was doing it in the name of The Lord is wrong on many levels and I believe his motives were as well because there was nothing Christian or well intentioned about it.


Definitely.


----------



## silentassassin

WVohioFAN said:


> Maybe OB will come back and post pictures #567,899 and 567,900 of his Wife so you all can gush over her again. I'm not a bit surprised to find that something smells here. OB LOVES attention from you fanboys and I'd bet he'd go to any length to get it. Big horns make decent people do idiotic things.
> 
> I hope the people who *say* they have "info" decide to share it here.


I'm not sharing anything because the information I have is second hand and I don't care enough to try to verify. But I completely agree with your assessment and his love of attention from the little I've followed. I'm sure his fanboys are devastated right now..... and Dean's fanboys will be rallying and trying to spin this like Obama's PR team


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

krabbiepatty said:


> has the OP of the first SOG thread ever been heard from again?


I'd like to hear what he has to say about this too. But, if things turn out bad for OB we have to wonder if the OP from SOG (chasenwhitetail) is real.


----------



## Southpaw43

silentassassin said:


> I'm not sharing anything because the information I have is second hand and I don't care enough to try to verify. But I completely agree with your assessment and his love of attention from the little I've followed. I'm sure his fanboys are devastated right now..... and Dean's fanboys will be rallying and trying to spin this like Obama's PR team


This X2


----------



## pinski79

silentassassin said:


> I'm not sharing anything because the information I have is second hand and I don't care enough to try to verify.


I rather Big Country didn't have to share anything either. No reason a good man like BC has to let the cat out of the bag so he can get bashed on here for it


----------



## silentassassin

pinski79 said:


> I rather Big Country didn't have to share anything either. No reason a good man like BC has to let the cat out of the bag so he can get bashed on here for it


x2!


----------



## Onpoint85

bsites9 said:


> You, and everyone else accusing him may be correct. But without proof, then to say it's OBVIOUS he's done something wrong is just ridiculous. I know plenty of people in my life, that if something negative (and false) was said about them, they'd just avoid all conversations, situations, and confrontations that would be associated with it. They'd feel that they don't need to prove anything to anyone, and would feel that they were better off not having that situation or those people in their lives from that point forward.


This could very well be the case. I don't know what to think of this for real. I just csnt believe OB would be a fraud. Cmon guys, where's the fun in that. This man I'd very sharp when it comes to these deer and more importantly huge deer are very common in the southern ohio area. I know big deer myself and I csn tell when someone knows what they're talking about and someone that's full of it and I'm tellin ya OB knows his stuff. Why would he have to cheat? Makes no sense to me. Not saying he doesn't have something to hide, not sayin he does. But if he is hiding something, I very Seriousaly doubt it's thst he has been shooting penned deer. Cmon


----------



## BP1992

Spit it out Big Country!!


----------



## Kb83

rodney482 said:


> Pretty normal when the folks in question disappear, all that left to do is speculate.


Only been a little over a full day on a busy weekend. Doesn't quit constitute disappearing yet. I can't comment as to his Facebook as I am not friends with him. At this point would recommend everyone not make conclusions and take everything with a grain of salt. I'm sure chad has better things to do than get into a pissing match or defend himself to a bunch of strangers at the moment. If i was him I would have done the exact same until I was ready to state my side. Everyone needs to relax.


----------



## Big Country

Post # 281……http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=29
http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-B.JPG


Fence post mount from post @ 281…….it appears we can all buy one just like it right now.

http://www.replicaracks.com/store/p37/185"_double_drop.html


I really hope there is an explanation for this stuff……….


----------



## pinski79

I really hope there is an explanation for this stuff……….[/QUOTE]


x8638969365


----------



## hooiserarcher

Oh boy.


----------



## JustinM

Never leave a trail... Sad really


----------



## redneckromeo

Wow... What the heck!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Oh boy!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Man I hope this isn't how it appears...I always thought that one had an awfully white rack for a wild wooded area buck.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Another scam artist exposed.


----------



## BP1992

So after all the chest pumping and acting like he is God's gift to whitetail hunters, he turns out to be a fraud? If this is true, then it is sickening how he acts like some kind of expert and how he knows so many different tactics to killing these animals. Hey I have an idea.....Let's all go buy that double drop tine buck and dress up in some nice shiny jeans and a fancy plaid shirt. Then we can all poke ours chests out for some pictures and give advice to other hunters while acting like we are all experts!! 
ukey:


----------



## 3dn4jc

I just looked at ddranch photo gallery and chad *was* on it, I guess Dean was upset with what was going on, sad indeed! I guess OG lives within 250 yards from the ddranch, hmm, now we know where he is.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> So after all the chest pumping and acting like he is God's gift to whitetail hunters, he turns out to be a fraud? If this is true, then it is sickening how he acts like some kind of expert and how he knows so many different tactics to killing these animals. Hey I have an idea.....Let's all go buy that double drop tine buck and dress up in some nice shiny jeans and a fancy plaid shirt. Then we can all poke ours chests out for some pictures and give advice to other hunters while acting like we are all experts!!
> ukey:


You forgot to add posting at least 3 different photos of your wife. I wonder if even she is a paid actress...


----------



## Big Country

BP1992 said:


> So after all the chest pumping and acting like he is God's gift to whitetail hunters, he turns out to be a fraud? If this is true, then it is sickening how he acts like some kind of expert and how he knows so many different tactics to killing these animals. Hey I have an idea.....Let's all go buy that double drop tine buck and dress up in some nice shiny jeans and a fancy plaid shirt. Then we can all poke ours chests out for some pictures and give advice to other hunters while acting like we are all experts!!
> ukey:



First off……I think that OB really IS a skilled whitetail bow hunter. I have no doubt that he has let the air out of several stud bucks. Not sure why he felt the need to add a couple that were collected via methods other than fair chase?

Secondly………remind me to NEVER wear nice clothes for any pictures BP1992 might see! :lol: I probably have more than a dozen plaid shirts.:zip:


----------



## Onpoint85

I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. Truly sad. I'm shocked


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Secondly………remind me to NEVER wear nice clothes for any pictures BP1992 might see! :lol: I probably have more than a dozen plaid shirts.:zip:


I like it when you post pics of African guides and their short shorts


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> First off……I think that OB really IS a skilled whitetail bow hunter. I have no doubt that he has let the air out of several stud bucks. Not sure why he felt the need to add a couple that were collected via methods other than fair chase?
> 
> Secondly………remind me to NEVER wear nice clothes for any pictures BP1992 might see! :lol: I probably have more than a dozen plaid shirts.:zip:


Nothing wrong with plaid shirts, but when you're dressing up and posing in front of all your whitetail mounts for everyone to see like he has done numerous times on here, that's being a little too full of yourself don't you think?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Onpoint85 said:


> I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. Truly sad. I'm shocked


I unfortunately will be the second. I owe dean an apology.


----------



## WVohioFAN

I disagree Big Country. I question everything now and give zero credit. If two of them are bought, so are the others, especially the 213.


----------



## Ridgerunner7

He was asked to post kill photos of his biggest several times and he never would.


----------



## rodney482

Ok.. 

A high fence portrayed as free range

A replica buck.. 

What about that other monster buck?

The one that looks like a picket fence

Chad has killed a few of those slammers... Right?


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> Ok..
> 
> A high fence portrayed as free range
> 
> A replica buck..
> 
> What about that other monster buck?
> 
> The one that looks like a picket fence
> 
> Chad has killed a few of those slammers... Right?


The picket fence is the 213 and I'd bet the home I live in that it was bought too.


----------



## Muy Grande

rodney482 said:


> Ok..
> 
> A high fence portrayed as free range
> 
> A replica buck..
> 
> What about that other monster buck?
> 
> The one that looks like a picket fence
> 
> Chad has killed a few of those slammers... Right?


In the picture post (#281) he stated that all of those bucks were taken within 250 yards of where the OG pictures were taken. The one deer has already be outed as being a HF deer. Does that not implicate them all as HF deer now including the OG?


----------



## Onpoint85

This is history in the making.. 
Here's the part I still don't get.
1. If OG is in a pen. How on earth has somebody not noticed their pet and set the record straight before now?
2. How in the world did he think he was gonna pull this off with the trophy pursuit cameras rolling? Blindfold em while they drive through the 8' tall gate with a high fence all the way around it?


----------



## iceman14

So do the replicas come as a full mount or just antlers and you get it mounted yourself?


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> The picket fence is the 213 and I'd bet the home I live in that it was bought too.


Yep.....He has mentioned several times how close that buck came to knocking off the Milo buck. He forgot to mention the high fence part I guess.


----------



## hooiserarcher

The sad part of this is he was so quick to hammer Marc Anthony. One of the stones broke his glass house.


----------



## kspseshooter

That doesn't make sense though unless there was 2 guys trying to claim a high fence deer as there own


----------



## Muy Grande

hooiserarcher said:


> The sad part of this is he was so quick to hammer Marc Anthony. One of the stones broke his glass house.


He sure did.


----------



## redneckromeo

If OG is HF that would mean the owner if the HF is in on it with him?


----------



## APAsuphan

BP1992 said:


> Yep.....He has mentioned several times how close that buck came to knocking off the Milo buck. He forgot to mention the high fence part I guess.


The mount always looked a bit funny, I bet it's a replica.


----------



## BP1992

kspseshooter said:


> That doesn't make sense though unless there was 2 guys trying to claim a high fence deer as there own


Unless those 2 people were actually 1 person. Ohiobooners tried to make us all think that he was going to let the OP of the original thread hunt his farm so we would think he is some kind of an amazing person.


----------



## kspseshooter

What a crappy bday present!!


----------



## rmm60985

kspseshooter said:


> That doesn't make sense though unless there was 2 guys trying to claim a high fence deer as there own


thats what I was thinking, maybe thats why the OP of the original thread didnt want to be involved anymore?


----------



## iceman14

Legit explanation I dunno if we'll ever hear. But for arguments sake, he could've sent the antlers off and be pocketing change every time a replica is made. His mount is a different posture. And perhaps, the kill pick is used by the ranch to draw attention, even if it wasn't killed there. Ranches do in fact steal pics all the time.


----------



## BP1992

APAsuphan said:


> The mount always looked a bit funny, I bet it's a replica.


That buck and his double drop tine look to have really shiny and clean antlers, just like a replica would look. The color of those 2 bucks antlers look very similar.


----------



## kspseshooter

Maybe the OP of the original thread is the owner of the high fence operation


----------



## redneckromeo

Might explain why he never entered any into the books. Man I gotta say I fell for it all hook line and sinker. I'd like to hold out a shred of hope this can all be explained but I think his disappearing tells the tale. I guess Marc Anthony will have some of the pressure lifted off him now!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Thank you Mr, Dean Bowers for bringing light to this unfortunate situation, no one likes to be duped.


----------



## Ridgerunner7

hooiserarcher said:


> The sad part of this is he was so quick to hammer Marc Anthony. One of the stones broke his glass house.


Yep, and Mark Anthony ripped Mitch Rompola on another forum. Kinda funny.


----------



## Onpoint85

redneckromeo said:


> If OG is HF that would mean the owner if the HF is in on it with him?


Then why would he hsve a picture of Chad with a buck killed on his ranch? 
That' just doesn't make any sense. Or he's dumber than hell one.


----------



## kspseshooter

We'll nobody had any reason to doubt chad till now. Why would they just randomly look at the kill pics on the ddranch website.


----------



## redneckromeo

Onpoint85 said:


> Then why would he hsve a picture of Chad with a buck killed on his ranch?
> That' just doesn't make any sense. Or he's dumber than hell one.


Maybe posted that before all this world record stuff started circulating and just forgot to take it down. Obviously Chad didn't realize or forgot his pic was on there or he wouldn't have been showing it off so much. Heck I don't know. What's real anymore??


----------



## APAsuphan

Ridgerunner7 said:


> He was asked to post kill photos of his biggest several times and he never would.


This is true


----------



## redneckromeo

It might all be explainable but the one guy that can explain it dropped off the radar so that's gotta say something in itself. If OG is a high fence deer, they were getting ballsy with this stuff!


----------



## Fortyneck

Aaaand BOOM goes the dynamite!!!

Crow, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## BP1992

Ohiobooners sits down to pee.


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> Maybe posted that before all this world record stuff started circulating and just forgot to take it down. Obviously Chad didn't realize or forgot his pic was on there or he wouldn't have been showing it off so much. Heck I don't know. What's real anymore??


What's real is the guys that keep consistently dropping mature bucks in their area no matter what the score. Hunters that enjoy the hunt in its purest form for the thrill and excitement, not wanting fame or fortune. 
Just the thrill of matching wits with the bucks of their neighborhood. There is more of this that goes on in the "celebrity hunters" ranks then what anyone will admit. 
It frankly disgusts me and I am even more proud of the regular good ole boys and our collection of "decent" bucks.


----------



## Onpoint85

I wander how the guy found Chads pic on that high fence website


----------



## dblungem

Ok, so let me get this straight.

The unicorn brow tine buck was killed on a ranch - that I agree based on the info given

The double tine buck is not the same buck as posted available to buy - the split on one of the tines is not on the same side, a few tines are different even. What am I missing?

Who ever said that OG is in a fence now? He obviously wasn't when he was being hunted by the original poster who started all of this. Again, what am I missing?


----------



## BP1992

ohiobooners said:


> I appreciate the kind words fella's. Im not the kind of fella to take ppl's kindness for granted so I genuinely appreciate it. I mentioned on another thread that as odd as it sounds I am slightly indebted to OG in a way.
> I had scouted and hunted so hard, to a ridiculous level, over that past 17-18 years that I had begun to burn myself out. I was losing the fire. When OG showed up it reignited that fire again. Its not even so much about holding any kind of record. Hell I don't even know if I would have him officially scored and recorded. It is about trying to hunt down a legend. Not for me, but for the guys that really want to see a deer of this caliber. I hope I can tell an interesting story for those guys.


:set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:..................:bs:


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> The sad part of this is he was so quick to hammer Marc Anthony. One of the stones broke his glass house.


I was thinking that as well.. 

I will say MA's manufactured deer really disgusted me, if this pans out the way it appears it just leaves me perplexed and disappointed


----------



## Ridgerunner7

hooiserarcher said:


> what's real is the guys that keep consistently dropping mature bucks in their area no matter what the score. Hunters that enjoy the hunt in its purest form for the thrill and excitement, not wanting fame or fortune.
> Just the thrill of matching wits with the bucks of their neighborhood. There is more of this that goes on in the "celebrity hunters" ranks then what anyone will admit.
> It frankly disgusts me and i am even more proud of the regular good ole boys and our collection of "decent" bucks.


x2.


----------



## B-G-K

dblungem said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight.
> 
> The unicorn brow tine buck was killed on a ranch - that I agree based on the info given
> 
> The double tine buck is not the same buck as posted available to buy - the split on one of the tines is not on the same side, a few tines are different even. What am I missing?
> 
> Who ever said that OG is in a fence now? He obviously wasn't when he was being hunted by the original poster who started all of this. Again, what am I missing?


Look closer and count tines there's no splits.... Its the same...


----------



## BP1992

dblungem said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight.
> 
> The unicorn brow tine buck was killed on a ranch - that I agree based on the info given
> 
> The double tine buck is not the same buck as posted available to buy - the split on one of the tines is not on the same side, a few tines are different even. What am I missing?
> 
> Who ever said that OG is in a fence now? He obviously wasn't when he was being hunted by the original poster who started all of this. Again, what am I missing?


That is 100% the same deer.


----------



## rmscustom

And this is why I don't have the outdoor channel, sportsman channel or go to shows and drool over these idiot celebrity hunters... Shame on me I guess for getting drawn in here and respecting someone elses accomplishments and opinions... Like most things in life the best ones don't make a spectacle out of themselves.


----------



## Muy Grande

dblungem said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight.
> 
> The unicorn brow tine buck was killed on a ranch - that I agree based on the info given
> 
> The double tine buck is not the same buck as posted available to buy - the split on one of the tines is not on the same side, a few tines are different even. What am I missing?
> 
> Who ever said that OG is in a fence now? He obviously wasn't when he was being hunted by the original poster who started all of this. Again, what am I missing?


Post 281 that has the pictures of the bucks including the one outed as being HF, he states that all of those bucks were killed 250 yards from where the pics of OG were taken. Thats either a downright lie or in the fence as well if I am reading it right.


----------



## Fortyneck

BP1992 said:


> Ohiobooners sits down to pee.


And still gets his panties wet...


----------



## Muy Grande

ohiobooners said:


> I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.
> 
> Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
> All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.


???


----------



## rodney482

I guess I have to question Chad having the same first name and birthday with the OP who started the first Ohio Giant thread.


----------



## rodney482

BP1992 said:


> That is 100% the same deer.


Yes the replica is the same Dbl drop. Im 150% positive


----------



## dblungem

BP1992 said:


> That is 100% the same deer.


I guess I'm looking at a different deer or I'm stupid - trying to understand why the split is a totally different side. Not justifying, just trying to understand. Again, what am I missing?


----------



## pinski79

dblungem said:


> I guess I'm looking at a different deer or I'm stupid - trying to understand why the split is a totally different side. Not justifying, just trying to understand. Again, what am I missing?


looks like a split. It's the tine behind it. Just the way the pic was taken


----------



## BP1992

dblungem said:


> I guess I'm looking at a different deer or I'm stupid - trying to understand why the split is a totally different side. Not justifying, just trying to understand. Again, what am I missing?


You must be looking at a different deer. There is no split. We're talking about the wide double drop tine buck.


----------



## B-G-K

dblungem said:


> I guess I'm looking at a different deer or I'm stupid - trying to understand why the split is a totally different side. Not justifying, just trying to understand. Again, what am I missing?


















Guy, there's no split on either deer. Count tines. The split you thjnk you see is a tine behind a tine. Simple mistake.


----------



## BP1992

BP1992 said:


> Unless those 2 people were actually 1 person. Ohiobooners tried to make us all think that he was going to let the OP of the original thread hunt his farm so we would think he is some kind of an amazing person.





rodney482 said:


> I guess I have to question Chad having the same first name and birthday with the OP who started the first Ohio Giant thread.


I guess this proves my point. The lies just keep piling up.


----------



## B-G-K

BP1992 said:


> You must be looking at a different deer. There is no split. We're talking about the wide double drop tine buck.


No, it can appear to be a split on the passenger side of the rack in OB's pic. He just needs to count the points. Its an illusion.


----------



## BP1992

B-G-K said:


> No, it can appear to be a split on the passenger side of the rack in OB's pic. He just needs to count the points. Its an illusion.


I see what you're saying. I guess he thinks that the tip of the G4 is a split off of the G2.


----------



## Onpoint85

In the replica up for sale the g 3 looks longer non each side then the 2s. And on the deer Chad his thr 2s look longer than the 3's. Maybe my eyes need to be checked again


----------



## B-G-K

BP1992 said:


> I see what you're saying. I guess he thinks that the tip of the G4 is a split off of the G2.


Looks like a split off the g3, but yea, at a quick glance you can see what he means.


----------



## B-G-K

Onpoint85 said:


> In the replica up for sale the g 3 looks longer non each side then the 2s. And on the deer Chad his thr 2s look longer than the 3's. Maybe my eyes need to be checked again


Its the angle, Chad's mount is facing a little more downward, and turned differently.


----------



## Onpoint85

B-G-K said:


> Its the angle, Chad's mount is facing a little more downward, and turned differently.


Makes perfect sense. 
Looks like the same deer to me. The way he's mounted in Chads pic makes him look bigger. He had all the same turns, hooks and features. I think it's the same deer


----------



## JustinM

Wonder when the Next video will be released? And what it will evolve, maybe someone writing a check??


----------



## ozzz

What a tool. Thanks to dean I guess for outing him.


----------



## Muy Grande

JustinM said:


> Wonder when the Next video will be released? And what it will evolve, maybe someone writing a check??


The video isn't on the trophy pursuit website anymore...:zip:


----------



## rebelfan10

There is a taxidermist out there somewhere involved in all this. Marc?


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm still looking forward to episode two....especially the part where the show the footage of OB driving through the gate of the fence.


----------



## bojangles808

incredible job internet detectives. wish Ob would stop working on his high fences and come explain himself.


----------



## Dean W

So OB Chasenwhitetail and 195 B&C are the same person? All 3 knew the deer in the original thread.???


----------



## aroslnger

Amazing what a set of antlers will do to a person??? Like money i guess..... will ALWAYS change a person!!!!!


----------



## kstatemallards

rodney482 said:


> I guess I have to question Chad having the same first name and birthday with the OP who started the first Ohio Giant thread.


Lol. He couldn't even tell a good lie.


----------



## bojangles808

we should all chip in and buy OB that replica rack for his bday lol


----------



## Onpoint85

rebelfan10 said:


> There is a taxidermist out there somewhere involved in all this. Marc?


Who's marc?


----------



## aroslnger

Forgot to mention.....?? Do ya think maybe the reason it wasnt taken down by the admins was for $$$$$$$??


----------



## wipy

first off has ob even logged on to defend himself? people are so quick to jump on a bandwagon. i dont know whats true and not....


----------



## 202gwg

Not defending anyone, but maybe there really is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


----------



## bojangles808

true ^ would like to get chads side of the story, id like to believe him


----------



## iceman14

202gwg said:


> Not defending anyone, but maybe there rally is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


That's what I said but the lynch mob doesn't care.


----------



## aroslnger

Everybody needs do believe in something!!! Religion, Deer,Money,The interweb,.........A hero i guess you could say. I believed in Santa Clause at a time in my life.... Well guess what???? Not real! Get over it.


----------



## hooiserarcher

202gwg said:


> Not defending anyone, but maybe there rally is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


As much as I would love to believe this. 
Then why did
1. Ob disappear from here
2. Ob delete his face book
3. Ob's wife delete her Facebook
4. Ob's OG video on T.H. dissapear
5. Ob reluctant to post pics of his biggest deer while constantly posting pics of others
6. Will not respond to calls from T.H.P.
All over "some crazy guy" making an accusation?????? Seems to act pretty dang guilty to me.


----------



## APAsuphan

Dean W said:


> So OB Chasenwhitetail and 195 B&C are the same person? All 3 knew the deer in the original thread.???


195 is legit, he was on the cover of North American whitetail


----------



## WVohioFAN

hooiserarcher said:


> As much as I would love to believe this.
> Then why did
> 1. Ob disappear from here
> 2. Ob delete his face book
> 3. Ob's wife delete her Facebook
> 4. Ob's OG video on T.H. dissapear
> 5. Ob reluctant to post pics of his biggest deer while constantly posting pics of others
> 6. Will not respond to calls from T.H.P.
> All over "some crazy guy" making an accusation?????? Seems to act pretty dang guilty to me.


Exactly. Anyone who can't see what clearly went on here is sticking their head in the sand.


----------



## APAsuphan

202gwg said:


> Not defending anyone, but maybe there really is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


Hopefully this is the case


----------



## X10ring

Watched the video on TP this morning so they pulled it recently. What a bummer he had me dooped


----------



## Onpoint85

Where whack&stack? I know this guy ain't no phoney and he knows OB. Maybe if OB is half ass legit at all then whack could she'd some light of what's real snd what ain't


----------



## Onpoint85

Shed not she'd. Auto correct


----------



## rebelfan10

Onpoint85 said:


> Who's marc?


Marc Anthony


----------



## buckhound

look at the browse line in the field pic ,pen deer shame on OB


----------



## X10ring

I Pm'd him on what the sheds scored he Pm'd back and said in the 210-215 range. I deleted the pm unfortunately from all the messages I had selling stuff don't remember the exact number. I wanted to follow the pursuit of a world class dear by who I thought was a humble top notch hunter-looks like I was totally wrong unless by some small chance some explaining goes down.


----------



## buckhound

shame on OB


----------



## B-G-K

202gwg said:


> Not defending anyone, but maybe there really is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


Nope, because I just confirmed with replicaracks. His father originally molded it back in the early 80's and it was taken in Tennessee....


----------



## B-G-K




----------



## B-G-K

And after I sent him a pic of OB's one he claimed was his....








I think the guy would know his own work


----------



## rebelfan10

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2113274&highlight=Dean+bowyer


----------



## redneckromeo

Do you suppose OG is a high fence deer that got out and that's why the other guy ended up with pics of him?


----------



## rebelfan10

Kinda wonder bout the rest of them now.


----------



## 202gwg

B-G-K said:


> Nope, because I just confirmed with replicaracks. His father originally molded it back in the early 80's and it was taken in Tennessee....


Ok, well then things don't look good then. I'm not really one to throw people under the bus and jump on wagons. I've killed a few good one's also, my second Booner this past season, I know what can happen. You wouldn't believe stuff I've heard about me.


----------



## B-G-K

202gwg said:


> Ok, well then things don't look good then. I'm not really one to throw people under the bus and jump on wagons. I've killed a few good one's also, my second Booner this past season, I know what can happen. You wouldn't believe stuff I've heard about me.


I'm sure, that's why I emailed the guy to be certain.


----------



## dblungem

Man, was I duped. I actually feel a bit cheated. I fully realize this is the internet and the "friends" we generally make on here are never really known, but I sure liked the kid. I guess I was hoping there actually was a nice, honest, well spoken, giant killer who represented our sport well. I suppose that's not the case with OB anymore. What a shame. And to think he and I just had this conversation via multiple PM's over this whole Marc Anthony debacle...

Chad - you are a nice guy and I truly hope there is an explanation for all of this, but I have to say it ain't looking good. Everyone has a point in their life where a huge hurdle must be crossed to continue to grow. I hope this is one of those hurdles for you. I wish you better times, my friend. In the end, its about learning and I hope everyone learns something from this whole affair. Man, what a freaking bummer!


----------



## ILbowhunter79

Sad!


----------



## dblungem

Can a mod tell us if the original poster of OG and Chad are the same IP address?


----------



## APAsuphan

OB has posted several bucks on here that he killed that I believe to be legit. It's just the true monsters that he claims to have killed that are questionable.


----------



## B-G-K

ohiobooners said:


> I wont say anything too incriminating but here is the thing.....regardless of the size of the wallet they cant buy something that someone else doesn't know. The deer's location is not anywhere near where folks think it is. The huge benefit to his rare travel history is that he is long gone from where ppl THOUGHT he was. So in short, he was never where ppl thought he was, and now he's far away from where he was thought to be but never was, and now he is in an even weirder place that no one ever knew
> 
> I have no concerns if someone else finds him. To my knowledge, which is only partial, no one else has any idea where he is. That's not to say someone else doesn't and are obviously being tight lipped but that would mean they knew long before the webisode. He is a wild critter than anyone he walks by is entitled to. I doubt I would even have him officially scored if I shot him so the world would probably be happier if someone else takes him out. I am interested in sharing him with folks that can appreciate what he is. I am obviously being quiet about his location but Im not too worried about ppl being able to pin point him from my blogs. I take certain precautions to avoid that from happening. Good question tho!




"The location of the deer is nowhere near where people think it is" 

Lmfao

"I doubt I'd have him officially scored"
....yea because they'll be able to tell its HF.


----------



## redneckromeo

Y'all see Dean's message to OB on his visitor comments section?


----------



## Ryanp019

No?


----------



## dblungem

I totally see where the split was that I thought I saw on the bucks G3 - sorry folks, long day. Just slap me next time. 

Isn't there multiple people who have seen OG? I really want to know if the original guy hunting this deer and Chad are the same person. If not, OG could really exist. Wouldn't that be the crap? OB kills OG, it's all legit and then all of sudden all of this crap becomes nationally publicized and creates the biggest crap storm of all time.


----------



## rut sniper

Not only did Trophy Pursuit pull the OG video, OB's pic is no longer showin up as one of their prostaffers


----------



## 202gwg

It's looking like there were three people involved. 
1, the owner of DD Ranch.
2, the OP of the OG thread.
3, OB.
I would say the scam was going to be OB would kill the OG. The OP of the OG thread was making it appear the OG really was a free range deer.
If it turned out to be a new WR all three were going to cash in big time. ???? Still is yet to be determined if the OP of the OG thread and OB are two different people ??? In reality could have been just two guy's cooking this up ?????????????


----------



## Onpoint85

202gwg said:


> It's looking like there were three people involved.
> 1, the owner of DD Ranch.
> 2, the OP of the OG thread.
> 3, OB.
> I would say the scam was going to be OB would kill the OG. The OP of the OG thread was making it appear the OG really was a free range deer.
> If it turned out to be a new WR all three were going to cash in big time. ???? Still is yet to be determined if the OP of the OG thread and OB are two different people ??? In reality could have been just two guy's cooking this up ?????????????


Yea but OB said they have the same name, hunted the same deer and have the same birthday. I think he was having a little fun with the situation.


----------



## rmm60985

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. At 19 years old I somewhat looked up to Chad as a guy who knew how to kill giants. I wanted to learn from him. Its reality sad that he appears to be a fraud. I hope, for his sake, he has an explanation.


----------



## redneckromeo

202gwg said:


> It's looking like there were three people involved.
> 1, the owner of DD Ranch.
> 2, the OP of the OG thread.
> 3, OB.
> I would say the scam was going to be OB would kill the OG. The OP of the OG thread was making it appear the OG really was a free range deer.
> If it turned out to be a new WR all three were going to cash in big time. ???? Still is yet to be determined if the OP of the OG thread and OB are two different people ??? In reality could have been just two guy's cooking this up ?????????????


Or a HF deer that found a weak spot in the fence and got out looking for love and returned to his home once the rut was over?


----------



## Ryanp019

rut sniper said:


> Not only did Trophy Pursuit pull the OG video, OB's pic is no longer showin up as one of their prostaffers


Oh snap


----------



## iceman14

My phone won't let me go to last page. Keeps sending me to pg 24. Have to post to keep up as the drama continues.


----------



## mn5503

ohiobooners has been self promoting quite a bit lately. Well, it looks like he's really got peoples attention now.


----------



## drop_tine

APAsuphan said:


> 195 is legit, he was on the cover of North American whitetail


So was Marc anthony


----------



## 202gwg

Onpoint85 said:


> Yea but OB said they have the same name, hunted the same deer and have the same birthday. I think he was having a little fun with the situation.


I meant the owner of the DD Ranch and OB.
If OB killed that buck and really was / is a HF deer and turned out to be a new WR and they could keep it quiet where it came from they could have made a fortune.


----------



## Jerred44

my phone is acting up, what is the story here


----------



## drop_tine

redneckromeo said:


> Or a HF deer that found a weak spot in the fence and got out looking for love and returned to his home once the rut was over?


I think the scam was his wife was gonna kill it, he always said he hoped she would be the one kill the OG


----------



## Jack The Ripper

This is better than the original OG thread!


----------



## opossum

So wouldn't you think a guy that posts about a 213" deer wouldn't eventually be in some type of magazine? Sure the research was done and they passed on it!


----------



## mn5503

Maybe ohiobooners and Marc Anthony can get a show together. Any sponsors???

Hell, that might be one I'd actually watch!


----------



## BP1992

202gwg said:


> I meant the owner of the DD Ranch and OB.
> If OB killed that buck and really was / is a HF deer and turned out to be a new WR and they could keep it quiet where it came from they could have made a fortune.


But don't you remember? He said if he killed it he might not even enter it in the books because he didn't want the attention!! Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

I wonder if when he said he would be honest about how he hunts trophy deer like OG, he meant he would provide the number for his high fence ranch outfitter?


----------



## rodney482

Well I went and took down my blind and found some shrooms. 
True story


----------



## rodney482

iceman14 said:


> My phone won't let me go to last page. Keeps sending me to pg 24. Have to post to keep up as the drama continues.


I had to post to get to the last page


----------



## Iceman130

My girlfriend says this is the man version of that pretty little liars show! Haha hopefully this means I'lll be allowed to watch/read for an hour every night!


----------



## mn5503

rodney482 said:


> Well I went and took down my blind and found some shrooms.
> True story


Yeah, probably got the shrroms from the grocery store...


----------



## iceman14

...


----------



## jeffbv

that's freakn hilarious


mn5503 said:


> Yeah, probably got the shrroms from the grocery store...


----------



## rmscustom

BP1992 said:


> But don't you remember? He said if he killed it he might not even enter it in the books because he didn't want the attention!! Lol


That got my attention when he posted that... I was gonna post something to the effect if you have nothing to hide why not have it scored and provide full disclosure of where and how cause if you don't it will always be shrouded in controversy. Guess I got my answer. lol. 

What a poser/loser.


----------



## 202gwg

rodney482 said:


> Well I went and took down my blind and found some shrooms.
> True story


Pictures or it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## Jack The Ripper

What's real sad is that a guy from here invited him down to turkey hunt in exchange for a deer hunt expecting all those deer were legit and had a chance at the OG. What's going to happen with that?


----------



## ozzz

Jack The Ripper said:


> What's real sad is that a guy from here invited him down to turkey hunt in exchange for a deer hunt expecting all those deer were legit and had a chance at the OG. What's going to happen with that?


He doesnt have a chance at OG thats what.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ozzz said:


> He doesnt have a chance at OG thats what.


I meant what's going to happen with the hunt in general


----------



## rodney482

Ttt.....


----------



## BP1992

Jack The Ripper said:


> I meant what's going to happen with the hunt in general


OB owes him a high fence hunt.


----------



## Eddie12

If this is all true...what would OB's grandad think about all of this if he was still living?! Chad I really hope you come clean on all of this and tell everyone the truth whether it's right or wrong but if you don't so be it I wish you and your family well. God Bless!


----------



## Captain Cully

If this has all been a put on, I just feel sorry for all these people involved.


----------



## whack&stack

Onpoint85 said:


> Where whack&stack? I know this guy ain't no phoney and he knows OB. Maybe if OB is half ass legit at all then whack could she'd some light of what's real snd what ain't


I'm here. I know what you guys know. No light to shed. Sorry.


----------



## dblungem

Can anybody else not see page 29? Can't view it at all, when I click on it it brings me to page 25. Maybe its me, considering I can't tell a split G3 from an entire tine...


----------



## APAsuphan

dblungem said:


> Can anybody else not see page 29? Can't view it at all, when I click on it it brings me to page 25. Maybe its me, considering I can tell a split G3 from an entire tine...


Same problem for me


----------



## redneckromeo

I have so many questions I wish I could get answers to on this. It boggles my mind how somebody could try to pull something of this size off. Was the whole thing just one big act with an ending already figured out from day one? I thought Chad seemed like a stand up guy but if this is all true I'm wondering if his whole nice guy persona was just a big show. Was any of it real? I almost feel like I found out there's no Santa all over again lol.


----------



## redneckromeo

You can see page 29 if you manually type in "29" at the end of the URL your at now instead of "30"


----------



## iceman14

redneckromeo said:


> You can see page 29 if you manually type in "29" at the end of the URL your at now instead of "30"


I did that. Still sent me to 24. Oh well, anything after the breaking news is a blur anyway.


----------



## redneckromeo

iceman14 said:


> I did that. Still sent me to 24. Oh well, anything after the breaking news is a blur anyway.


Not missing much anyhow. Somebody brought up about how OB traded a turkey hunt for him and his wife to go on in Florida and were wondering what will come of OBs part of the deal.


----------



## Captain Cully

If Trophy Pursuit got burned and pulled him, I don't feel so bad for getting duped. If nothing else, it's been entertaining.


----------



## Big Country

iceman14 said:


> I did that. Still sent me to 24. Oh well, anything after the breaking news is a blur anyway.


It is page # 29 for me because I have my account set up to only show 10 posts per page. Regardless of how your account is set up, post # 281 is the post with the 5 pictures.


----------



## mountainman7

redneckromeo said:


> I have so many questions I wish I could get answers to on this. It boggles my mind how somebody could try to pull something of this size off. Was the whole thing just one big act with an ending already figured out from day one? I thought Chad seemed like a stand up guy but if this is all true I'm wondering if his whole nice guy persona was just a big show. Was any of it real? I almost feel like I found out there's no Santa all over again lol.


Chad is a stand up guy , and I know that for a fact. I am not talking about deer or his methods of killing them at all. The entire deer thing means nothing to me , because I am talking about the care and support that he has given me over the things that have been going on with my wife. I am not his judge and anyone on here claiming to be a Christian, and then posting some of the things that was said all about a deer , really need to do some soul searching of their own in my opinion. 
I could care less if he ran over the deer and killed it , but I do know that he is praying for my wife , and I personally respect any Christian that is willing to offer prayer for someone in need. 
Deer don't matter, its his true feelings about his religion, and that was brought up originally, and from what I know , Chad is a Godly man, and with his prayers along with many others I for one will not judge his character simply because of a deer. This is my own personal feelings towards Chad , and that's all that I have to say, but in the Bible, for all of the Christians out there, it does say " Judge not lest ye be judged yourself", and even I can learn from that verse.


----------



## jstiltne

I can't even find the video now on the trophy pursuit web page. It goes from w15-w17?


----------



## redneckromeo

Well this thread certainly made my work day go by quickly if nothing else. I can now call the cable company and cancel my TV - all the entertaining drama you could ask for happens right here on AT!


----------



## dkkarr

I've always told my boys that if you tell one lie....you will have to tell a dozen more to cover up the first one. 

Looks like someone told about a thousand lies!

I sent OB a PM several weeks ago because I was curious how far the OG had traveled. He responded back quickly that it had traveled 12 miles. 

I don't see how he could look his wife and kids in the face...knowing the sham he was putting on.


----------



## d3ue3ce

jstiltne said:


> I can't even find the video now on the trophy pursuit web page. It goes from w15-w17?


Thats because it was taken down


----------



## dblungem

dkkarr said:


> I've always told my boys that if you tell one lie....you will have to tell a dozen more to cover up the first one.
> 
> Looks like someone told about a thousand lies!
> 
> I sent OB a PM several weeks ago because I was curious how far the OG had traveled. He responded back quickly that it had traveled 12 miles.
> 
> I don't see how he could look his wife and kids in the face...knowing the sham he was putting on.


In all fairness, I do not think the location of OG has been proven. I believe that people are speculating it is a high fence deer.


----------



## xtfan

True or not...........this is a prime example of the direction hunting is going. Something we all love to do. Very sad!


----------



## jstiltne

d3ue3ce said:


> Thats because it was taken down


Interesting.


----------



## dblungem

xtfan said:


> True or not...........this is a prime example of the direction hunting is going. Something we all love to do. Very sad!


No. This is the direction "some" people take deer hunting. There are plenty of people who don't.


----------



## pinski79

dblungem said:


> In all fairness, I do not think the location of OG has been proven. I believe that people are speculating it is a high fence deer.


agreed. 

Too bad if he shoots it no one will ever believe it was legit


----------



## xtfan

More than some.......and it's not good for those who don't.


----------



## Big Country

202gwg said:


> Not defending anyone, but maybe there really is an explanation for this. Could be OB really killed the deer fair chase that's on dd's site and was compensated for use of the photo. As for the 10pt. with double drops, could really be OB's and they're selling replicas if HIS buck, with him being compensated. ??? Just a thought ???


Legitimate question for sure.



iceman14 said:


> That's what I said but the lynch mob doesn't care.


Some members may not care, but I for one, do. I would love to hear Chad explain this. Nothing would make me happier than to hear a logical explanation. One problem with 202gwg`s theory is this………allowing an outfitter, high fence or not, to use a picture for advertising purposes if the deer was not killed there is nothing short of a lie. In fact, false advertising is a crime.

I thought about the replica being from a buck Chad killed, which would be perfectly fine, but if it is the case, why not just tell us? Why duck phone calls? Why close your facebook account within an hour of this coming to light?

Sadly, I fear there is just too much smoke to not have a fire.


----------



## dkkarr

The OG may be wild and may have traveled 12 miles...the point I intended to make was "who knows what to believe after all the deception".


----------



## dblungem

Big Country said:


> Legitimate question for sure.
> 
> Some members may not care, but I for one, do. I would love to hear Chad explain this. Nothing would make me happier than to hear a logical explanation. One problem with 202gwg`s theory is this………allowing an outfitter, high fence or not, to use a picture for advertising purposes if the deer was not killed there is nothing short of a lie. In fact, false advertising is a crime.
> 
> I thought about the replica being from a buck Chad killed, which would be perfectly fine, but if it is the case, why not just tell us? Why duck phone calls? Why close your facebook account within an hour of this coming to light?
> 
> Sadly, I fear there is just too much smoke to not have a fire.


If you look a couple pages back, the guy who made the replica confirmed it was his, made from a deer his dad shot in TN in 1980. He fabricated the drops for resale. At least that was what was posted.

And yes, I know for a fact that numerous outfitters post deer on their website when in fact they were not killed anywhere close to the ground the outfitters has. That's is a very good possibility. But, I have a feeling we may never know in this case...


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Legitimate question for sure.
> 
> ,
> 
> I thought about the replica being from a buck Chad killed, which would be perfectly fine, but if it is the case, why not just tell us?
> COLOR]




I was hoping it was a replica of one of his bucks.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

If nothing else this thread made the off season interesting:moviecorn


----------



## APAsuphan

I think we should call in the MTV catfish guys.


----------



## pinski79

dblungem said:


> If you look a couple pages back, the guy who made the replica confirmed it was his, made from a deer his dad shot in TN in 1980. He fabricated the drops for resale. At least that was what was posted.


BGK posted that. Barry never lies


----------



## rodney482

dblungem said:


> No. This is the direction "some" people take deer hunting. There are plenty of people who don't.


Lol.. Yeah look at my wall full of 120-130's.


----------



## Fortyneck

Bigbuckslayer said:


> If nothing else this thread made the off season interesting:moviecorn


The OG Mothers Day Massacre!


----------



## B-G-K

Big Country said:


> Legitimate question for sure.
> 
> Some members may not care, but I for one, do. I would love to hear Chad explain this. Nothing would make me happier than to hear a logical explanation. One problem with 202gwg`s theory is this………allowing an outfitter, high fence or not, to use a picture for advertising purposes if the deer was not killed there is nothing short of a lie. In fact, false advertising is a crime.
> 
> I thought about the replica being from a buck Chad killed, which would be perfectly fine, but if it is the case, why not just tell us? Why duck phone calls? Why close your facebook account within an hour of this coming to light?
> 
> Sadly, I fear there is just too much smoke to not have a fire.


If you go back and look I emailed the guy at the replica site. The buck was taken in Tennessee back in the early 80's. The double drops were molded and his dad starting making them back in the 80's. He confirmed he made them by the pic and that it was fake.


----------



## X10ring

Our colorado muley tag 2 seasons ago was killed on public scored like 238 I believe maybe bigger don't member. A outfitter posted this kill up on his websight (wasn't even in the same unit) what a joke but it happens. I also would enjoy hearing a believable explanation bbbuuuuttttt the odds aren't lookin good


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Lol.. Yeah look at my wall full of 120-130's.


you have had a lot of real adventures over the years


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> Lol.. Yeah look at my wall full of 120-130's.


Lol. Most of us have a few of those


----------



## B-G-K

pinski79 said:


> BGK posted that. Barry never lies


I've got the emails straight from the man who made em lol.


----------



## X10ring

Ya bgk pretty much all but nailed this 1 down


----------



## BP1992

B-G-K said:


> If you go back and look I emailed the guy at the replica site. The buck was taken in Tennessee back in the early 80's. The double drops were molded and his dad starting making them back in the 80's. He confirmed he made them by the pic and that it was fake.


That part is even more sickening that the high fence part. It takes a person that is really desperate for attention to buy a deer mount and then pass it off as his own.


----------



## B-G-K

X10ring said:


> Ya bgk pretty much all but nailed this 1 down


No, I was clued in by someone else. I just emailed the guy at the replica website... and that was to see if we were condemning him for no reason if it had indeed been molded from his buck.


----------



## hooiserarcher

pinski79 said:


> you have had a lot of real adventures over the years


That is a fact


----------



## X10ring

I no, funny the guy from replicas laughed but sad at the same time he's all to familiar with these kinds of things


----------



## Ranger_Jack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ

This is what I think of when I think of you, CHAD! lol


----------



## rodney482

pinski79 said:


> you have had a lot of real adventures over the years


This is true, Ive been very lucky and have made lots of friends. 
My animals are not jaw droppers but I can assure you they are legit.


----------



## Ranger_Jack




----------



## redneckromeo

rodney482 said:


> Lol.. Yeah look at my wall full of 120-130's.


Nothing wrong with that. I bet you've got good stories and memories to go along with them. OB once made the comment the double drop buck was his favorite hunting story ... That's just sad if a man can't even have a real favorite hunt. Between the two I'd say your 120-130 class bucks win!


----------



## Eagle48

airwolf said:


> well considering DB is a respectable guy and has a long history here on AT I would not discount anything he has to say about OB or OG. DB obviosely discovered something that could be detrimental to his integrity here on AT.


This is interesting, first off, Dean is not honest, that whole "big boy" fiasco several years ago should make that clear.

Secondly, Dean has hunted southern Ohio a good bit, and mentioned chasing a "giant" in that part of the state back during the "big boy" thread if I'm remembering correctly. Perhaps, the "giant" Dean was hunting was the 213" Chad killed and Dean knows where Chad hunts and threatened to out the locations of his farms. With the past of Dean that I know of from the "big boy" thread and several PM's between us, I would not put it past him, I mean, he even had two different persona's on that thread, his own "Dean Bower" and a "PY Hunter" persona of a "younger guy that was also after big boy".

I know Dean had a terrible loss that no one should have to go through, but that's no reason to give him anymore slack than anyone else. Chad not replying to anything is and leaving the internet along with TP is odd, but he could be wanting to get away from Dean in anyway possible.


----------



## robampton

mountainman7 said:


> Chad is a stand up guy , and I know that for a fact. I am not talking about deer or his methods of killing them at all. The entire deer thing means nothing to me , because I am talking about the care and support that he has given me over the things that have been going on with my wife. I am not his judge and anyone on here claiming to be a Christian, and then posting some of the things that was said all about a deer , really need to do some soul searching of their own in my opinion.
> I could care less if he ran over the deer and killed it , but I do know that he is praying for my wife , and I personally respect any Christian that is willing to offer prayer for someone in need.
> Deer don't matter, its his true feelings about his religion, and that was brought up originally, and from what I know , Chad is a Godly man, and with his prayers along with many others I for one will not judge his character simply because of a deer. This is my own personal feelings towards Chad , and that's all that I have to say, but in the Bible, for all of the Christians out there, it does say " Judge not lest ye be judged yourself", and even I can learn from that verse.


With all due respect, saying this is about a deer is simply not true. It is about lying and being a fraud. Would lying and being a fraud be different if it was about something different? If he was being compensated by the Trophy Pursuit company, based on fraudulent experience, then it is stealing as well. He may be a Godly man, but his actions, if true, certainly are not. I am Catholic, but if that is Godly, I would rather deal with an Atheist.


----------



## pinski79

Eagle48 said:


> This is interesting, first off, Dean is not honest, that whole "big boy" fiasco several years ago should make that clear.
> 
> Secondly, Dean has hunted southern Ohio a good bit, and mentioned chasing a "giant" in that part of the state back during the "big boy" thread if I'm remembering correctly. Perhaps, the "giant" Dean was hunting was the 213" Chad killed and Dean knows where Chad hunts and threatened to out the locations of his farms. With the past of Dean that I know of from the "big boy" thread and several PM's between us, I would not put it past him, I mean, he even had two different persona's on that thread, his own "Dean Bower" and a "PY Hunter" persona of a "younger guy that was also after big boy".
> 
> I know Dean had a terrible loss that no one should have to go through, but that's no reason to give him anymore slack than anyone else. There's not enough information out there on the double drop buck and what is or isn't a high fence deer for me to believe anything one way or the other. Granted, Chad not replying to anything is and leaving the internet along with TP is odd, but he could be wanting to get away from Dean in anyway possible.


the guy who made the double was already quoted


----------



## chaded

Eagle48 said:


> This is interesting, first off, Dean is not honest, that whole "big boy" fiasco several years ago should make that clear.
> 
> Secondly, Dean has hunted southern Ohio a good bit, and mentioned chasing a "giant" in that part of the state back during the "big boy" thread if I'm remembering correctly. Perhaps, the "giant" Dean was hunting was the 213" Chad killed and Dean knows where Chad hunts and threatened to out the locations of his farms. With the past of Dean that I know of from the "big boy" thread and several PM's between us, I would not put it past him, I mean, he even had two different persona's on that thread, his own "Dean Bower" and a "PY Hunter" persona of a "younger guy that was also after big boy".
> 
> I know Dean had a terrible loss that no one should have to go through, but that's no reason to give him anymore slack than anyone else. There's not enough information out there on the double drop buck and what is or isn't a high fence deer for me to believe anything one way or the other. Granted, Chad not replying to anything is and leaving the internet along with TP is odd, but he could be wanting to get away from Dean in anyway possible.




Yeah I doubt that Chad is just running away from Dean.


----------



## Eagle48

pinski79 said:


> the guy who made the double was already quoted


Yep, just got caught up with that part. Amazing after the way he downed Marc Anthony, shameful really. He and Dean are essentially one and the same I guess.


----------



## QS34Reaper

But what if the OG is real? Here is a pic of him I jacked from FB from an Ohio resident. Not the OP of SOG or chad. This guy posted this pic on FB in another thread where the pics the OP of SOG showed up and were being claimed as that OP pics. The guy said he got the pics on his land and this was at the same time the buck we supposedly on the move. So where did this snapshot appear from? The fence? Or is OG the real deal?


----------



## B-G-K

Its easy to get a pic and say its yours... Or maybe its real


----------



## redneckromeo

I'm sticking to my weak part in the fence theory!


----------



## BlackNite

Well... I rarely post on these sites but I do read them from time to time. More so in hunting season. Logged onto FB today and noticed Chad's page was gone. Interesting I thought. Checked on here not expecting to see this.

I had dinner with Chad on Friday evening, first time I had met him, also met his significant other.

We talked about a lot of things, Mark Anthony, Poachers, OG, His grandfather, mentors , ohio hunting.

A couple things he said I found a little off, but I really didn't think much of it at the time. They did stick in my mind though.

I hope he has an explanation for these things or at least comes clean.

One of the last things I told him was that your Beliefs don't make you a better person, your behavior does.


----------



## onlyaspike

WOW....I never saw this coming. Antlers make people do crazy things....How can a guy brag about something that ain't even true ? I just dont understand it....


----------



## pinski79

BlackNite said:


> Well... I rarely post on these sites but I do read them from time to time. More so in hunting season. Logged onto FB today and noticed Chad's page was gone. Interesting I thought. Checked on here not expecting to see this.
> 
> I had dinner with Chad on Friday evening, first time I had met him, also met his significant other.
> 
> We talked about a lot of things, Mark Anthony, Poachers, OG, His grandfather, mentors , ohio hunting.
> 
> A couple things he said I found a little off, but I really didn't think much of it at the time. They did stick in my mind though.
> 
> I hope he has an explanation for these things or at least comes clean.
> 
> One of the last things I told him was that your Beliefs don't make you a better person, your behavior does.


great last line.


----------



## Rothhar1

hooiserarcher said:


> What's real is the guys that keep consistently dropping mature bucks in their area no matter what the score. Hunters that enjoy the hunt in its purest form for the thrill and excitement, not wanting fame or fortune.
> Just the thrill of matching wits with the bucks of their neighborhood. There is more of this that goes on in the "celebrity hunters" ranks then what anyone will admit.
> It frankly disgusts me and I am even more proud of the regular good ole boys and our collection of "decent" bucks.


Ditto not a single hunter playing it strait will kill a giant every year sorry it just don't work that way if you hold a job and have a family life at all in any way in any area of the country .Are all my deer bookers or giants ?hell no and I worked my rump off for every mature buck I kill but I promise every time a guy on here spews how my bucks are dinks compared to the ones they kill every year.Well I just simply roll my eyes and think cheater , money paid hunter , or liar .

its the nature of the fame driver antler addicted hunters of todays industry fueled hunting world .It suxx guys its not what hunting is supposed to be about


----------



## rodney482

pinski79 said:


> the guy who made the double was already quoted


Did anyone ask the guy who made Chads double if he also made the 213?


----------



## B-G-K

rodney482 said:


> Did anyone ask the guy who made Chads double if he also made the 213?


I didn't


----------



## B-G-K

rodney482 said:


> Did anyone ask the guy who made Chads double if he also made the 213?


Which one is 213? I'll look through the racks and find it I bet lol


----------



## bigrobc

All over a deer? A deer ? I am abit confused though...what happened to this "Ohio booner" fella ? The one every member was drooling to get hunting tips from ? Seriously though, has he vanished ?


----------



## Big Country

B-G-K said:


> I didn't



Well? Email him the picture and ask him if it looks familiar. Kids these days…..:wink:


----------



## chaded

And he said that while he never questioned anyone else there was always something that was statistically off with MA's accomplishments. Then he had this going on. Unbelievable. It's bad enough to cheat and lie but he took it to another level by being a hypocrite. Tearing others down and bringing himself up all the while doing the same thing.


----------



## rodney482

Welcome to AT

I have to tell ya.. Ive been waiting for a new user to join the conversation.





BlackNite said:


> Well... I rarely post on these sites but I do read them from time to time. More so in hunting season. Logged onto FB today and noticed Chad's page was gone. Interesting I thought. Checked on here not expecting to see this.
> 
> I had dinner with Chad on Friday evening, first time I had met him, also met his significant other.
> 
> We talked about a lot of things, Mark Anthony, Poachers, OG, His grandfather, mentors , ohio hunting.
> 
> A couple things he said I found a little off, but I really didn't think much of it at the time. They did stick in my mind though.
> 
> I hope he has an explanation for these things or at least comes clean.
> 
> One of the last things I told him was that your Beliefs don't make you a better person, your behavior does.


----------



## kstatemallards

bigrobc said:


> All over a deer? A deer ? I am abit confused though...what happened to this "Ohio booner" fella ? The one every member was drooling to get hunting tips from ? Seriously though, has he vanished ?


He's gone like a fart in the wind. 

Prolly trying to start a Ponzi scheme somewhere.


----------



## mountainman7

robampton said:


> With all due respect, saying this is about a deer is simply not true. It is about lying and being a fraud. Would lying and being a fraud be different if it was about something different? If he was being compensated by the Trophy Pursuit company, based on fraudulent experience, then it is stealing as well. He may be a Godly man, but his actions, if true, certainly are not. I am Catholic, but if that is Godly, I would rather deal with an Atheist.


No matter the faith or religion , would you put down any man that offered prayers to your family in their biggest time of need...??? I for one will not . If he genuinely prays for my family , then I for sure will not ask him NOT to pray.....I personally don't care if a drunk off of the street offers a genuine prayer in my time of need , I certainly will not ask them not to. With all due respect...


----------



## B-G-K

Big Country said:


> Well? Email him the picture and ask him if it looks familiar. Kids these days…..:wink:


Which one is it?
A








Or 

B


----------



## Junglekat

Well,I took OB story hook line and sinker.Should have remembered what my dad always said.IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE IT PROBABLY ISN'T
A lot has happened since.I was last over here.A real monster slayer he is.


----------



## chaded

rodney482 said:


> Welcome to AT
> 
> I have to tell ya.. Ive been waiting for a new user to join the conversation.



Lol me too. I suspect there will be one that comes along at some point that greatly defends all of this.


----------



## Rod Savini

B-G-K said:


> Which one is it?
> A
> View attachment 1951276
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> B
> View attachment 1951277


Do both and see


----------



## robampton

QS34Reaper said:


> But what if the OG is real? Here is a pic of him I jacked from FB from an Ohio resident. Not the OP of SOG or chad. This guy posted this pic on FB in another thread where the pics the OP of SOG showed up and were being claimed as that OP pics. The guy said he got the pics on his land and this was at the same time the buck we supposedly on the move. So where did this snapshot appear from? The fence? Or is OG the real deal?
> 
> View attachment 1951269


You bring up a good point. The reason I say that is this....If OG is behind a fence, as certainly looks like a possibility, then why did he not kill him? So maybe the buck is real. Of course, maybe it is a HF buck but he wasn't big enough to take the World Record and he wanted to wait another year to see what happened. Of course, if that is the case, then the owner of the HF has to be in on it. No way a guy is going to claim a new WR with a HF buck without the owner of that buck seeing it and busting them, unless they are in it together. This is pretty interesting.


----------



## bigrobc

Wow unreal. Was a legend during season. Funny how deer have these effects on people. Lmao...classic


----------



## Big Country

b-g-k said:


> which one is it?
> A
> View attachment 1951276
> 
> 
> or
> 
> b
> View attachment 1951277



a…...


----------



## hooiserarcher

B-G-K said:


> Which one is it?
> A
> View attachment 1951276
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> B
> View attachment 1951277


Any of the bucks which only has mounted photos. No field shots.


----------



## B-G-K

Rod Savini said:


> Do both and see


Nothing he offers on his site is anything like those...

Replicaracks.com


----------



## APAsuphan

b-g-k said:


> which one is it?
> A
> View attachment 1951276
> 
> 
> or
> 
> b
> View attachment 1951277


aaaaa


----------



## robampton

mountainman7 said:


> No matter the faith or religion , would you put down any man that offered prayers to your family in their biggest time of need...??? I for one will not . If he genuinely prays for my family , then I for sure will not ask him NOT to pray.....I personally don't care if a drunk off of the street offers a genuine prayer in my time of need , I certainly will not ask them not to. With all due respect...


Agree with you 100 percent on that one. I will take any prayer I can get, and in fact I just offered one up for your family and I hope whatever troubles there are improve.


----------



## APAsuphan

I have a hunch that the OG is in fact a wild deer, however I don't think he was on OB's land. I think he used that as an excuse to find the real location of the buck...


----------



## B-G-K

May have been a real live deer he killed, HF or not.... Or he bought the rack fake somewhere else, bought it off a road kill..who knows


----------



## X10ring

Blacknite invite him over 4 dinner again and pick his brain lol


----------



## wipy

QS34Reaper said:


> But what if the OG is real? Here is a pic of him I jacked from FB from an Ohio resident. Not the OP of SOG or chad. This guy posted this pic on FB in another thread where the pics the OP of SOG showed up and were being claimed as that OP pics. The guy said he got the pics on his land and this was at the same time the buck we supposedly on the move. So where did this snapshot appear from? The fence? Or is OG the real deal?
> 
> View attachment 1951269


wasnt there a picture on cuddeback a few years ago of a buck that looks alot like this with a flash camera?? i cant look back far enough on my phone.


----------



## basnbuks

Im not surprised by any of this , i called the fool out when he came on the scene....Chad Teft your a fake and karma's a *****


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> Welcome to AT
> 
> I have to tell ya.. Ive been waiting for a new user to join the conversation.


:wink:


----------



## QS34Reaper

wipy said:


> wasnt there a picture on cuddeback a few years ago of a buck that looks alot like this with a flash camera?? i cant look back far enough on my phone.


Not sure. Just know that this pic did not come from OB or the OP of SOG. This guys put this pic on FB after another guy said that the pics were his in like Kansas or something. The guy who posted this pic was from SE Ohio and was pissed that ppl were saying the deer was from anywhere buy Ohio. Just an interestin twist in all of this.


----------



## airwolf

That took a lot of guts for DB to come on here and throw a curve ball , he also posted a mysterious message on his profile, sounds like OB was fixin to hang himself.


----------



## WillieP

http://trophypursuit.com/update/460


----------



## Dawhit

Did his claim to taking 17 deer over 150" at his age not bother anyone else? Not saying it cannot be done but you would have to show a lot of restraint on lesser bucks, something most young guys cannot do, and have access to some primo hunting property. That is sealing the deal on mature deer at a very high success rate. I like to believe people are being truthful, but I found that a little hard to swallow.


----------



## robampton

WillieP said:


> http://trophypursuit.com/update/460


I will gladly take his place. I am honest about my kills and have zero BC bucks to prove it.


----------



## Rg176bnc

Hello...My name is Chad Anthony Rompala and I have a BS problem. JUST WOW!


----------



## APAsuphan

WillieP said:


> http://trophypursuit.com/update/460


Wow


----------



## blinginpse

Oh man


----------



## redneckromeo

I feel bad for his wife and kids. This will most likely get ugly for that family.


----------



## kiaelite

So.......there won't be a next episode on the OG?


----------



## X10ring

Oh dang TP cut ties.. Little hope this will get straightened out now


----------



## Rg176bnc

Dawhit said:


> Did his claim to taking 17 deer over 150" at his age not bother anyone else? Not saying it cannot be done but you would have to show a lot of restraint on lesser bucks, something most young guys cannot do, and have access to some primo hunting property. That is sealing the deal on mature deer at a very high success rate. I like to believe people are being truthful, but I found that a little hard to swallow.


Have to agree. Most everyone I know has wacked a few dinks before you figure out your cutting your seasons short.


----------



## nhns4

Dang. Ish got real


----------



## chaded

Don't worry guys, remember this is a misunderstanding. You know, yesterday was his birthday and today is mother's day and he will be along before too long to clear all this up. :nod:


----------



## pinski79

robampton said:


> I will gladly take his place. I am honest about my kills and have zero BC bucks to prove it.


My first episode would be on how the deer never come out until you start playing on your phone


----------



## Pork_Chopper

WillieP said:


> http://trophypursuit.com/update/460


Kudos to TP for acknowledging this whole clusterF and doing the right thing. 

I tell you what chaps my hind end is the fact that, after watching OB (or Chad Teffft, if that is even your real name) and deciding he was a real stand up guy I wished that SOB happy birthday and I hardly even know him. I got caught up in this just like everyone else and am disappointed it turned out this way. I rescind my Happy Birthday wishes, go pound sand "Chad".


----------



## redneckromeo

chaded said:


> Don't worry guys, remember this is a misunderstanding. You know, yesterday was his birthday and today is mother's day and he will be along before too long to clear all this up. :nod:


You know if anybody could lie their way out of this Chad might be the guy to do it!


----------



## IndianaPSE

In case you missed this, it's on OB's message board here on AT:


Dean Bower
Dean Bower - Yesterday 12:07 PM View Conversation Report

Let me help, submit "I'm withdrawing from this site and want to spend more time focusing on God and my family"

Good luck brother, I wanted to do this to make you focus on the true big prize which is Salvation--not trying to impress a bunch of people waiting to rip you apart. Delete this message after reading it. It was only a matter of time before some caught on.


----------



## WVohioFAN

I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.


----------



## Junglekat

Wonder how humble and thankful he is getting thrown under the bus,then it pull out.OB what a loser,look at him now he has it all lies and fraud.Stand up guy he is.


----------



## hooiserarcher

WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


Oh my Lord I believe I just busted a gut.


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


You gotta include a picture of the wife's rack to!


----------



## Ryanp019

^^^^lol


----------



## dblungem

Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake. 

Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Now THAT is funny. Needed a laugh after all this BS. I want my two hours of my life back.



WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


----------



## Junglekat

On board and ready to subscribe.Sign me up.


WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


----------



## silentassassin

Dawhit said:


> Did his claim to taking 17 deer over 150" at his age not bother anyone else? Not saying it cannot be done but you would have to show a lot of restraint on lesser bucks, something most young guys cannot do, and have access to some primo hunting property. That is sealing the deal on mature deer at a very high success rate. I like to believe people are being truthful, but I found that a little hard to swallow.


I didn't/don't pay any attention to it. I take it with a grain of salt and realize it's the Internet. Like someone else said, some folks just need something to believe in. Maybe I'm just cynical or a hater or whatever I just have trouble lending credibility to folks that have to pound their chest and make sure everyone knows about their kills. Just think how pompous the title of this thread is. I didn't bother to click on it til it was close to 20 pages in. The guys I know that kill big deer consistently don't post them on Facebook and don't feel the need to tell the world about it. Or at least they don't feel the need to constantly draw attention to themselves. There are some guys here that have killed multiple giants that don't do all the "look at me" stuff that would surprise me if they weren't legit. This isn't one of them. The irony here is remarkable though! Marc Anthony gets busted. Chad calls him on it and then Dean calls Chad out. Now if that's not the definition of irony then I don't know what is. Let the record show some of Dean's past actions and claims are extremely shady as well. And when he said he's been where Chad is, I truly believe he meant it in every sense. Gentlemen there is no Santa Claus and this is the Internet, try to keep some perspective.


----------



## Lmbhngr

Lol...I'm not surprised by any of this...my d-bag meter was pegged from the get go. It astounds me what people will do for attention and status.


----------



## Iceman130

I personally have no doubts that the OG. Is a real deer, could I be wrong, yes! It appears that some of chads other "trophies" were penned deer. That is no trophy at all. All we can wish for is that dean would come back out and spill it. Chads a goner and that's all there is to it. 

My thought is, whether this is possible or not I don't know, but remember in the trophy pursuit video, chad has footage of letting that deer walk because he was on a doe hunt and already tagged a buck. Is there anyway to get ahold of ohio dnr and do a record check on tags used? If possible one could see whether or not he really had killed his buck already. If he hadn't, it was clearly HF because no one would pass that deer. If he had already killed a buck then this strategy is junk to figure anything out, but it's justba thought!


----------



## B-G-K

WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


You seem like an honest and humble man, do you sell t shirts yet?


----------



## mbunner23

Wow, what a soap opera. Sad.


----------



## redneckromeo

I suspect most of his deer are legit but I think like others who got a taste of the attention a big buck can bring, he did what he had to do to keep that attention when doing things legit wasn't getting it done anymore.


----------



## hooiserarcher

dblungem said:


> Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake.
> 
> Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.


I know enough.


----------



## WVohioFAN

B-G-K said:


> You seem like an honest and humble man, do you sell t shirts yet?


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## APAsuphan

dblungem said:


> Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake.
> 
> Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.


Agree, if you look through his old threads I believe his West Virgina bucks to be legitimate kills. Of course he has fooled me once before.


----------



## nhns4

Well he took his fb page down. Fishy.


----------



## chaded

Yeah he did that some time ago. Lol.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

chaded said:


> Don't worry guys, remember this is a misunderstanding. You know, yesterday was his birthday and today is mother's day and he will be along before too long to clear all this up. :nod:


Well Mother's Day and April fools aren't on the same day.


----------



## hooiserarcher

I think I may xray my own deer now! Its about that bad.


----------



## rmscustom

dblungem said:


> Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake.
> 
> Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.



If 1, 5, 10 or all of his deer are fake, does it really matter? He is a fraud no matter if OG is walking around in the wild or if he's tied up somewhere in a barn.


----------



## nhns4

hooiserarcher said:


> I think I may xray my own deer now! Its about that bad.


That's funny right there.


----------



## rmscustom

WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311



I gonna need to see a pic of your wife in the "wild" to verify this.


----------



## KatoRyan

Holy Crap, OB I want the last hour and a half of my life back for reading this thread!


----------



## dblungem

rmscustom said:


> If 1, 5, 10 or all of his deer are fake, does it really matter? He is a fraud no matter if OG is walking around in the wild or if he's tied up somewhere in a barn.


I agree on that part, but the crowd has also put OG behind a fence and talked about it like it was 100% proven....it hasn't. That very well could be a free range deer and be killed next year.


----------



## rut sniper

This thread is more entertaining than an episode of Jerry Springer. Lol


----------



## rmscustom

What if OG is real and as far as I can tell OB hasn't done anything illegal and he lays the smack down on him this fall?


----------



## B-G-K

rmscustom said:


> What if OG is real and as far as I can tell OB hasn't done anything illegal and he lays the smack down on him this fall?


His credibility is still shot to hell.


----------



## Iceman130

Originally Posted by ohiobooners 
I am guilty of no wrong doing and my deer are honest, hard earned, legal blessings and I have no problem proving that

Interesting from OB... Maybe by hard earned he's talking about the labor he put in at work to pay for them? Just kidding. I honestly don't know what to think about this all.


----------



## dblungem

rmscustom said:


> What if OG is real and as far as I can tell OB hasn't done anything illegal and he lays the smack down on him this fall?


That's what I said 6 pages ago. It will be a crap storm like no other. This story may not be over...


----------



## hooiserarcher

rmscustom said:


> What if OG is real and as far as I can tell OB hasn't done anything illegal and he lays the smack down on him this fall?


There will be a few leg humpers that will break through the cloud of suspicion if that happens but I would say 85% of the people that have knowledge of this will dismiss it.


----------



## BlackNite

The Trophy Pursuit guys most have gotten more of the story to come out that quick and cut ties.


----------



## pinski79

B-G-K said:


> His credibility is still shot to hell.


word


----------



## chaded

BlackNite said:


> The Trophy Pursuit guys most have gotten more if the story to come out that quick and cut ties.


So you go to dinner with this guy on Friday and he said some things that were off?


----------



## nhns4

http://ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-B.JPG


----------



## hooiserarcher

chaded said:


> So you go to dinner with this guy on Friday and he said some things that were off?


Black night probably has the same first name and birthday ironically.


----------



## nhns4

Ddranch.com


----------



## chaded

hooiserarcher said:


> Black night probably has the same first name and birthday ironically.


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## BlackNite

hooiserarcher said:


> Black night probably has the same first name and birthday ironically.


Where did that come from?


----------



## 202gwg

Could you let me know if things don't work out with the wife. :wink: 



WVohioFAN said:


> I know all you guys feel duped. If you want to follow an HONEST archer who gets it done on a regular basis follow me. I've taken 28 bucks over 170" with traditional archery gear......all on public ground. Here's my two best bucks and my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1951306
> 
> View attachment 1951309
> 
> View attachment 1951311


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Alpha Burnt said:


> So, if I am following this right, Dean is trying to get OhioBooners to realize the futility of pursuing the next possible world record deer. OB has done nothing wrong, illegal or immoral. OB and Dean have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ, a family and a passion for hunting big deer. Dean is trying to interject some conviction or guilt on OB to make sure he does not regret this pursuit or lose anything in the process. Is this a fair assumption? If I am correct, Dean, you should have went to OB in private with your concerns, I believe that it would have been more beneficial for your cause. Your posts made it seem as though OB has employed some less than accepted means of harvesting or attempting to harvest big deer.


My apologies to Dean, seems I had it figured wrong, based on all the new information. With that being said...

If this is true and there has been deception, Ohiobooners, owning up to it now goes a long way in getting this behind you. Talk to God about it. We all make mistakes, for all different reasons. Read Romans 3:23. Fortunately, for us that believe in Jesus and His resurrection from the dead, the sin debt has been paid and we can still face tomorrow, refreshed and hopeful with wisdom gained. Read Romans 10:9-13. You are forgiven by God, through Jesus. This crowd may not forgive you but what really matters?


----------



## Delta180

This is all insane, espec how Chad provided this picture of honesty and transparency. Everyone was speaking so highly of him. It's so frustrating not knowing the whole story. The story of OG still intrigues me greatly. Is he a high fence deer? Was he real/wild? Chad seemed to have confidence he would lay eyes on him again. Almost too much given he had travelled 12 miles and "perhaps" the sheds had turned up nearby. If a hoax or an elaborate scheme by multiple people, wow! May have been handful of guys around a table, thinking they could make millions if they could possibly fake a world record? Worth questioning the owner of the deer farm. As well as trying to track down ChasenWhitetail just to see what he knows about OG (or is that actually Chad?). Or maybe it's simpler... Story of OG is real, he's wild, and Chad had history with him ... And the lies were only regarding his prior kills. But given what he's said about his prior Booners, there's some huge lies that inevitably discredit him.

Anyways all amounts to speculation, we will all be left hanging sadly... Coupled with the other thread >100 pages, this story is amazing.... And sad. With one post, a guy who was as popular on here as anyone went up in a puff of smoke. Crazy crazy story.


----------



## hooiserarcher

nhns4 said:


> Ddranch.com


Go easy on the guy, he had to pass the pens that had the zebras, rams. Wildebeest and other exotics to hold out for that big boy. Took great restraint and amazing talent.


----------



## Fortyneck

rmscustom said:


> What if OG is real and as far as I can tell OB hasn't done anything illegal and he lays the smack down on him this fall?


***


----------



## nhns4

hooiserarcher said:


> Go easy on the guy, he had to pass the pens that had the zebras, rams. Wildebeest and other exotics to hold out for that big boy. Took great restraint and amazing talent.


Bad situation for OB regardless. Credibility wise.


----------



## Onpoint85

Yall mentioned the browse line from the picture with OB in the field earlier? Didn't notice this until someone mentioned it. Why would pen deer just feed along in a line like thst? May be a silly question but I'm just curious.


----------



## robampton

ohiobooners said:


> Couple more from the same area. The 8 point was a 9.5 yrold buck. He tipped the scales at over 300 pounds.



Look at the difference between the woods in these two pictures. I have never seen woods in my whole life that have absolutely zero brush at all, except where cattle run or a fenced operation where the animals keep it cleaned off. Its exactly the same open woods as the other big buck on the ranch website. The woods behind the top picture look normal. I would bet the bottom deer came from the same place.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

What a shame I thought this was a real thing


----------



## Rod Savini

nhns4 said:


> Ddranch.com





nhns4 said:


> http://ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-B.JPG


This is in their photo gallery lol. Wow this guy


----------



## Rod Savini

http://ddranch.com/photo_album.htm

Scroll down. The pic above is on the left hand colum halfway down or so


----------



## nhns4

Its not his fault. He shoots elite. Oh wait so do i


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Well that escalated quickly...........


----------



## saskguy

What the heck!!

I don't even know what to say. I could type for days. lol

I truthfully thought OB was just a regular dude who had killed a couple great bucks. At the end of the day, "so what?" That isn't what defines the life of a man and at the end of the day it is relative to where a fellow is lucky enough to hunt, not a whole bunch more.

I noticed that lately he seemed to really spend a lot of time on the site posting and it was obvious that he was quite fond of the attention he was getting but man oh man, how on earth did he keep track of the spider's web of fictional stories and events. 

I am indeed a bit lost, was this a plan to film a new world record and achieve fame and fortune? 

An awful lot of what he shared regarding certain things seemed a bit over the top lately in further attempting to steer people into his corner but I wouldn't have guessed this. Sheesh...

It's a deer!! Sure they are great animals, their antlers look super cool but to go to these extremes is just plain impossible to comprehend.

I've killed some nice bucks, I've killed some average ones too. I sit on the edge of fields, it's not rocket science. I shoot most with a muzzleloader, some with a bow. I drag them home and put them on my wall, my kids care more than anyone else I know. At the end of the day, it's just something I really enjoy. What on earth is going on down there with the world of hunting that is making things like this happen? Actually, I know the answer, but I simply do not understand it.


----------



## SureShot150

Sad…..very sad. Best of luck, Chad.


----------



## mn5503

When attention seeking goes bad...


----------



## Rod Savini

nhns4 said:


> Its not his fault. He shoots elite. Oh wait so do i


Nick you're next Hahahahahahaha


----------



## mn5503

saskguy said:


> What the heck!!
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I could type for days. lol
> 
> I truthfully thought OB was just a regular dude who had killed a couple great bucks. At the end of the day, "so what?" That isn't what defines the life of a man and at the end of the day it is relative to where a fellow is lucky enough to hunt, not a whole bunch more.
> 
> I noticed that lately he seemed to really spend a lot of time on the site posting and it was obvious that he was quite fond of the attention he was getting but man oh man, how on earth did he keep track of the spider's web of fictional stories and events.
> 
> I am indeed a bit lost, was this a plan to film a new world record and achieve fame and fortune?
> 
> An awful lot of what he shared regarding certain things seemed a bit over the top lately in further attempting to steer people into his corner but I wouldn't have guessed this. Sheesh...
> 
> It's a deer!! Sure they are great animals, their antlers look super cool but to go to these extremes is just plain impossible to comprehend.
> 
> I've killed some nice bucks, I've killed some average ones too. I sit on the edge of fields, it's not rocket science. I shoot most with a muzzleloader, some with a bow. I drag them home and put them on my wall, my kids care more than anyone else I know. At the end of the day, it's just something I really enjoy. What on earth is going on down there with the world of hunting that is making things like this happen? Actually, I know the answer, but I simply do not understand it.


Sums it up pretty good.


----------



## Cannonball08

Thanks to Dean for putting the pressure on, I had little doubt Dean just causing trouble. I have always felt Chad's stories didn't add up, and was skeptical of his multiple book bucks. In a Marc Anthony discussion I was having last week with a friend I told him I thought Chad T. Was a fake. I honestly didn't think it would all go down like this.....wow!!


----------



## tanna114

This is insane. I don't click on this thread for two days and look what I miss!

I'm curious to know if there are multiple screen names with the same IP address as OB. Is there any way we can get a mod to let us know that?


----------



## mountainman7

robampton said:


> Agree with you 100 percent on that one. I will take any prayer I can get, and in fact I just offered one up for your family and I hope whatever troubles there are improve.


Thank you so much. Due to some recent info , I do still hope that he is a "legitimate" Christian, for his sake , and if so I do hope that he does continue prayers , but I am now ready for my plate of crow just for arguing that he is a" stand up guy". 
By the way , I was also going to be part of one of these "traded hunts" that sounded too good to be true , and with some recent info , it was in fact too good to be true. Maybe it should be my family praying for his , because some personal dishonesty just came to light a while ago, so flame away guys , my respect for him has now diminished to none. I appreciate any and all of the sincere prayers for my family and my wife from everyone on this site.


----------



## nhns4

tanna114 said:


> This is insane. I don't click on this thread for two days and look what I miss!
> 
> I'm curious to know if there are multiple screen names with the same IP address as OB. Is there any way we can get a mod to let us know that?


Its easy for the mods to check. And frankly wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Onpoint85

I still find it hard to believe. I just don't understand why anybody would do such a thing. But then to go and make up a bunch of stories and brag about it. That takes the cake. I just don't get it. 
I've been fortunate enough to hsve a very successful hunting career. Killed alot of nice bucks and a couple big bucks. Turkey hunting is my main passion. I hsve blood, sweat, miles, and tears into my trophies and I wouldn't trade them or my memories I've made for anything. I couldn't imagine shooting a penned "anything". If I had to do that I'd find a new hobby. Just like if I had to bait a turkey to kill it, I'd quit huntin. People like this are ruining this sport. It's all around. People everywhere are cheating, maybe not to this degree. Well cheating is cheating, what I'm trying to say is, when you're dealing with deer the caliber of OB deer he claims to hsve killed over the years, then that draws a little more attention than someone throwing out some corn to kill a hungry turkey. It's guys like this that ruin this sport. What the heck is wrong with people. That's why I don't even watch the hunting shows that I used to enjoy watching bsck in the 90's. I can't stand what it's coming to. Some people need to just go buy the cabelas game and hunt that way cuz they ain't got a clue what it's really about.


----------



## tartop

My two biggest (deer that I paid big) bucks (for)...

The double droptine was my favorite (purchase) of all time. At $19,200 not my biggest (amount spent on a single deer) but my most memorable hunt. I spent months flipping through catalogues looking for the perfect deer. I thought having the shop add the double drops was a nice touch. Someday when I am to old to pull a bow I am going to grab my (heat) gun (and stretch him out) so I can have one more to break 200". 

I've had to work hard (to pay) for them. 

The lighting is wrong but I like the way the (cuff links I made out of the) ear (tags) turned out.

I like AT (Artificial Trophys)


----------



## Muy Grande

I just wonder if OB and Marc Anthony were almost identical. Maybe, both of these guys killed a giant,maybe even two. Then, it happened. The dry spell. This is hunting after all. Some years are lean. Sometimes a couple in a row. Were these guys' egos that big? Was their 15 minutes so great that they would mortgage the rest of their lives and all of their integrity and respect for 15 more? That's what both look like to me...they appear one and the same which is downright pathetic considering how OB dogged Anthony.


----------



## Solocam3D

somebody get bsites a fork and knife he has some crow to eat. OB should just move to Hollywood where the real money is, he seems to be a good actor.


----------



## trott2478

It's all a setup of locals in southern ohio to drop lease prices and lower hunting pressure back to normal! But maybe not lol


----------



## krabbiepatty

and for $3500 you can get this rare species of whitetail on the same farm.

http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-S.JPG


----------



## Rothhar1

dblungem said:


> Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake.
> 
> Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.


You need to step back and stop standing up for these type people one or one hundred it just makes you look silly really accept the fact you buy into being douped and let it go man your smarter than this .


----------



## Saddleshooter

What page does this clown get called out??


----------



## Captain Cully

It's back on like 14. Click in the OB user name and go to latest posts. It will take you to his last post where all this goes sideways.

I was on there looking around, I feel bad for those little kids.

Integrity means doing what's right when no ones around. To do something wrong and be flagrant about it is quite the opposite. I took the bait too. Wanted to believe there was a glorious place in the Midwest where nice guys with hot wives and cute step kids shot slammer bucks year in year out.

Look at his other threads, hind sight being 20/20, a lot of them are "look at me, look at me, look what I got".

He might be a heck of a nice guy, most con-men are, that's how they get your guard down.

Been fun reading all weekend, I'll say that.


----------



## rodney482

You would always make my jurors list. 
With AT there is no "beyond all reasonable doubt" guys will decide if your guilty based on preponderance of the evidence. 
Honestly in a case like this Im perfectly fine with it. 





Rod Savini said:


> http://ddranch.com/photo_album.htm
> 
> Scroll down. The pic above is on the left hand colum halfway down or so





dblungem said:


> Let's keep in mind that only one deer has been proven to be fake. We don't know if he actually killed the one on the ranch and we don't know a thing about OG. For all we know, its one deer that is fake.
> 
> Let me be clear - I'm not defending OB in any manner, just making sure people arent getting ahead of themselves here. I totally agree this is very disappointing - the fake double drop, deleting FB, not responding, etc. it doesn't look good, but it also doesn't make the guy a fraud with every single deer he has ever killed. It may very well work out to be that way, but as of now, we know very little.


----------



## basnbuks

Saddleshooter said:


> What page does this clown get called out??


Not sure on this thread but i personally called the scum out on another site when he started his bs. I also challenged him to step into my world and i would prove what type of hunter he realy was. I didnt push the issue and didnt have no hard evidence, but we all know and i dont care what kind of land you have, you dont kill that caliber of bucks and be as young as he was. Of course only if you paid for and hunted hf land. With all that said, the icing in the cake was the wife/gf, whatever she is. And the scary part of it all, the dude is a big wig at a bank, i would venture to say Archery Talk is not the only victim of this scam artist


----------



## pope125

Can some explain what happen ? Haven't read all 36 pages but why of the sudden turnaround ? So was Ohiobooner a fake or fraud ?


----------



## rodney482

Im pretty confident that you know Chad and have access to him.
Please let him know if he wants to own up to all of this and do some honest explaining that I could look beyond all of this and put it to rest. I cant speak for everyone but for the most part the AT community is forgiving. 

Own up to your mistake, ask for forgiveness and then move on.. 



BlackNite said:


> Where did that come from?


----------



## krabbiepatty

pope125 said:


> Can some explain what happen ? Haven't read all 36 pages but why of the sudden turnaround ? So was Ohiobooner a fake or fraud ?


Dean Bowers starts asking OB some subtle questions about one of OB's "trophies". His posts take an abrupt about face and he tells OB he knows his tactics and what he is up to and interjects a lot of advice with religious overtones and tells OB to get his life in order in a pretty self righteous manner.
The AT crowd immediately divide with half defending OB because almost everyone liked him and not to mention Dean has a bad reputation for a past tall tale about a deer named "Big Boy" and the other half asking WTH is going on. Dean posts a couple more times in a matter of fact tone and says goodbye.
OB was actively engaged in the thread until Dean called him out and he dissapeared like a flash of lightning never to be heard from since. Dean shared his proof to Big Country who eventually provided links with pics of OB at a high fence operation posing with the same "trophy" he claimed to have killed as fair chase. He also provided another link to a replica antler site that shows the same exact set of antlers OB has shown himself posing with numerous times on AT. Trophy Pursuit pulled down the blog of the OG due to all the events that have transpired.


----------



## Cannonball08

Exactly how it went down, but the big boy story from 2009 I think it was, wasn't a tall tale. Dean took a lot of heat over it, but I can assure everyone it wasn't made up.


----------



## krabbiepatty

Cannonball08 said:


> Exactly how it went down, but the big boy story from 2009 I think it was, wasn't a tall tale. Dean took a lot of heat over it, but I can assure everyone it wasn't made up.


gotcha, how about "alledged" tall tale?


----------



## Cannonball08

Lol that works


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> Some of you will remember the big 9x9 that almost dethroned Milo. A split tine stopped that but who cares. At 213" he'll probably always be my best.
> 
> The double drop was my favorite of all time. 192 not my biggest but my most memorable hunt.


I bit the hook. Along with most everyone on here. Oh well. Lol oh and your double drop was 185" not 192


----------



## nhns4

Well I know what the OG would have looked like this coming year.


----------



## rodney482

Boom






nhns4 said:


> Well I know what the OG would have looked like this coming year.


----------



## bamatide15

Where is that from?


----------



## rodney482

Would you like your deer with or without drops?

Sir for an extra $9.99 we can add drops to your rack. 






nhns4 said:


> I bit the hook. Along with most everyone on here. Oh well. Lol oh and your double drop was 185" not 192


----------



## bamatide15

Scroll down a bit on this thread. The woods look very similar to me as the ones on the DD ranch site. Could the elk be high fence as well?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2244892&highlight=Kentucky+elk


----------



## rodney482

bamatide15 said:


> Scroll down a bit on this thread. The woods look very similar to me as the ones on the DD ranch site. Could the elk be high fence as well?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2244892&highlight=Kentucky+elk




He claims he bought a KY tag at auction, those go for huge amounts of coin.

Ground looks the same as the HF giant he killed.


----------



## bamatide15

rodney482 said:


> He claims he bought a KY tag at auction, those go for huge amounts of coin.
> 
> Ground looks the same as the HF giant he killed.


I know. I was part of the discussion and I could not believe someone could have that kind of consistent success. Although I have known a few people who were just naturally better than everyone else at whatever they did. I looked through the pics on the DD Ranch site and didn't see this one.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Is ohiobooners in the witness protection program now? It's as if he disappeared from the face of the earth.


----------



## BoHunter0210

New thread...*The Search for OB. Let the lynching begin.*


----------



## silentassassin

Cannonball08 said:


> Exactly how it went down, but the big boy story from 2009 I think it was, wasn't a tall tale. Dean took a lot of heat over it, but I can assure everyone it wasn't made up.


Did Santa tell you the real story?


----------



## thwacker

Ive been following this thread and didn't log on yesterday and was on page 18. I log on this morning and it's up to 37.....I think wow something is going on, maybe he found the sheds, or was found dead. I must say I never envisioned this, but I'm not surprised. 

I thought .....how could a guy be so lucky....NOW I KNOW

Special thanks to Dean


----------



## chaded

rodney482 said:


> Im pretty confident that you know Chad and have access to him.
> Please let him know if he wants to own up to all of this and do some honest explaining that I could look beyond all of this and put it to rest. I cant speak for everyone but for the most part the AT community is forgiving.
> 
> Own up to your mistake, ask for forgiveness and then move on..




He said he met Chad only once and that was to talk about a farm in the area he hunts or something. This was right after he asked where I lived so he could "GLADLY" pay me a visit. Lol. Not sure why he even messaged me but it was comical to say the least.


----------



## Cannonball08

silentassassin said:


> Did Santa tell you the real story?



Matter of fact Santa did!


----------



## Fortyneck

News Flash OG found!!!

http://www.autumnlegends.com/antlers.html


----------



## flinginairos

Didn't see this coming from OB myself but I guess it explains the success he has in killing huge deer. I even offered to help edit video for the OG segments not knowing he was part of the TP gang. Glad I didn't get into that! It's sad what big deer do to people that's for sure!


----------



## nhns4

Fortyneck said:


> News Flash OG found!!!
> 
> http://www.autumnlegends.com/antlers.html


Yes. I started a thread on this lol


----------



## Fortyneck

nhns4 said:


> Yes. I started a thread on this lol


Yes I copied the link


----------



## Fortyneck

nhns4 said:


> Yes. I started a thread on this lol


Sorry, wasn't trying to OB your thread. Lol.


----------



## pope125

Where is OB at, hiding under some rock ? lol


----------



## nhns4

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to OB your thread. Lol.


Lol all good dude


----------



## chaded

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to OB your thread. Lol.



Lol. There was those youtube videos that you click on it thinking one thing and then you get "Rick rolled." Well now we can say when someone posts pictures of a big deer that they are probably OB'ing us.


----------



## bamatide15

This is the saddest part to the story. Although I am sure Mrs. OB was not oblivious to what was going on..


ohiobooners said:


> Well said Sir. I've had a few regrets looking back as well. When I was in my mid to late teens I told myself I wanted to hang my bow up some day as an old man and one of the best that ever did it. Now 18 yrs later I still enjoy hunting more than ever but what *I want to be is a good husband and role model to 3 kids*. Weird how things that used to matter so much seem to change as the years pass by.


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> You would always make my jurors list.
> With AT there is no "beyond all reasonable doubt" guys will decide if your guilty based on preponderance of the evidence.
> Honestly in a case like this Im perfectly fine with it.


Rod - my thoughts were in the general direction of OG, not necessarily OB. We have magically put OG behind a high fence now and have totally forgotten that he still could be a real deer, living outside a fence. My point was that 1 bogus buck makes OB look like an idiot, but it doesn't prove where OG is - its casts suspicion for sure, but it doesn't prove a thing. 

It would be a lot easier if we had a mod check the IP address of the guy that started this whole thing (and supposedly hunted him for a week or more before he had to go back to work / who supposedly had him at 40 yards or so with no shot) and compare it with Chad's. If they are the same, we know more. Can you make this happen still? 

Again, OG could very well be a free ranging deer - that's the point.


----------



## nhns4

dblungem said:


> Rod - my thoughts were in the general direction of OG, not necessarily OB. We have magically put OG behind a high fence now and have totally forgotten that he still could be a real deer, living outside a fence. My point was that 1 bogus buck makes OB look like an idiot, but it doesn't prove where OG is - its casts suspicion for sure, but it doesn't prove a thing.
> 
> It would be a lot easier if we had a mod check the IP address of the guy that started this whole thing (and supposedly hunted him for a week or more before he had to go back to work / who supposedly had him at 40 yards or so with no shot) and compare it with Chad's. If they are the same, we know more. Can you make this happen still?
> 
> Again, OG could very well be a free ranging deer - that's the point.


Really?


----------



## chaded

Lol. Yeah...and for $775 I could be the lucky shooter. I'm only about 100 miles from where the buck was last seen. My chances are good!


----------



## blinginpse

Wonder if micheal Vincent loaned him his yard sale binos before he shot the deer


----------



## QS34Reaper

TP not wasting anytime putting it out there on FB either. This just posted a few minutes ago.


----------



## Delta180

You know what else jumps out ... Is how easy it seems it was to find this falsified information. How did it take this long? Were people just keeping their mouth shut? And they found 2 pieces of evidence against him all of the sudden?
OB had to know people would find picks on DDRanch site. Was just a matter of time ... In fact it's amazing how this all suddenly came to light. I guess some guys knew and weren't going to say anything... Until Dean opened the door.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> Really?


Lol.....that is not the same buck as OG bud. Look a lot alike but definitely different.


----------



## bamatide15

Delta180 said:


> You know what else jumps out ... Is how easy it seems it was to find this falsified information. How did it take this long? Were people just keeping their mouth shut? And they found 2 pieces of evidence against him all of the sudden?
> OB had to know people would find picks on DDRanch site. Was just a matter of time ... In fact it's amazing how this all suddenly came to light. I guess some guys knew and weren't going to say anything... Until Dean opened the door.


I have been wondering the same thing. The only thing I can think of is that I know I don't visit sites for HF operations and look through pics and I don't look up replica mounts either. I would guess most on here are similar.


----------



## dblungem

This is a copy / paste of a PM that Chad and exchanged last week about his double drop tine buck (repro). I posted in the Dream Animal thread that mine would have been a typical 10 pt with double drops that grossed about 200". He then sent me this PM. 

Re: Dream animal
Originally Posted by dblungem
Originally Posted by ohiobooners
Kinda like this? ;-)
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/15/u3ahu6u8.jpg
Kinda. Only bigger! Is that yours?
Yes sir. Got him in 2009. Grosses 200 3/8 with the droptines. Looks kinda deceiving because the deer is so big. Went 311 lbs on the hoof. 23 1/2 inch spread with 28 inch beams. 8.5 yrs old.
"I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> Lol.....that is not the same buck as OG bud. Look a lot alike but definitely different.


So your saying the pics are not from the year before the harvest? Prove it Lol. Remember OB saying it'd probably grow to be 235 next year? Godzilla was shot in southern ohio


----------



## Tacomaman

So your trying to say this OG buck is not a Ohio buck ?


----------



## bamatide15

dblungem said:


> This is a copy / paste of a PM that Chad and exchanged last week about his double drop tine buck (repro). I posted in the Dream Animal thread that mine would have been a typical 10 pt with double drops that grossed about 200". He then sent me this PM.
> 
> Re: Dream animal
> Originally Posted by dblungem
> Originally Posted by ohiobooners
> Kinda like this? ;-)
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/15/u3ahu6u8.jpg
> Kinda. Only bigger! Is that yours?
> Yes sir. Got him in 2009. Grosses 200 3/8 with the droptines. Looks kinda deceiving because the deer is so big. Went 311 lbs on the hoof. 23 1/2 inch spread with 28 inch beams. 8.5 yrs old.
> "I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"


2009 was a heck of a year for him. He also said he got his Kentucky elk in 2009 and it's a beast as well. In the pic of the bull, the terrain looks very similar to the terrain on the DD Ranch website pics.


----------



## vonfoust

Didn't OB talk about spending 300 days a year looking at deer? His scouting methods were to watch them each and every night? Do you think he was watching from inside or outside the fence? 
Ha ha ha this story is great. It would have been interesting if it all played out the way it was, now it's just a soap opera. Either way it's entertainment. Thanks OB!


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> So your saying the pics are not from the year before the harvest? Prove it Lol. Remember OB saying it'd probably grow to be 235 next year? Godzilla was shot in southern ohio


I can't prove that man. Just looking at the two the don't appear to have the same frame. Who knows though at this point!!


----------



## kiaelite

QS34Reaper said:


> Lol.....that is not the same buck as OG bud. Look a lot alike but definitely different.



I agree, as there are many similar traits between the two ( I would guess most 7x7's would have many similar traits) there are just as many differences. (the curls on the g2's, the ends of the main beams, the split brows are opposite as well) The other one from Autumnlegends.com (pretty boy) has many similarities as well, but still not convinced it is the same deer.


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> I can't prove that man. Just looking at the two the don't appear to have the same frame. Who knows though at this point!!


Godzilla does have the identical split on the right frame as his 213" typical. Maybe he was just a rack doctor.


----------



## stevewes2004

Man, I'm speechless. Here just a few days ago, I was complementing the guy on his integrity. Boy was I wrong! Amazing how someone can put on a facade.

Yes, it's just a deer... but this speaks greatly about his character. I hope he sets things right eventually.


----------



## chaded

nhns4 said:


> Godzilla does have the identical split on the right frame as his 213" typical. Maybe he was just a rack doctor.


Yeah we already know that the double drop tine buck originally didn't have drops and they were added.


----------



## kiaelite

nhns4 said:


> Godzilla does have the identical split on the right frame as his 213" typical. Maybe he was just a rack doctor.


Godzilla also has eight on his left side the OG only has 7.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

I am shocked at many things in this whole story, the religious guy who is a hypocrite, the big buck killer who is a lying fraud, the quiver sniffers who defend their hero. Trust no one believe nothing and you will seldom be disappointed when you learn the truth:wink:


----------



## nhns4

kiaelite said:


> Godzilla also has eight on his left side the OG only has 7.


Yep. As I said maybe the trail cam was from the year before. Or he doctored the rack to look a little different. At this point anything could be correct.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Quiver sniffers.... LOL....


----------



## swampwalker

Lol...I knew something was up. Thanks for the laugh OB, youre a true sociopath.


----------



## kiaelite

nhns4 said:


> Yep. As I said maybe the trail cam was from the year before. Or he doctored the rack to look a little different. At this point anything could be correct.


Could be I suppose. Who knows anymore. I am not even sure this thread is good for the integrity of AT.


----------



## blinginpse

HAHAHAH quiver sniffers


----------



## nhns4

kiaelite said:


> Could be I suppose. Who knows anymore. I am not even sure this thread is good for the integrity of AT.


2 different deer. "Og" and his 213" typical. See the 3 points that are identical by the split. 









Wierd


----------



## dblungem

nhns4 said:


> 2 different deer. "Og" and his 213" typical. See the 3 points that are identical by the split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd


Ok, I will bite. What are you trying to say here nhns4? First, I'm of the opinion that Godzilla and OG are two different deer. With that said, Genetics do play a role in how racks are formed. We have a few bucks in the house from the same farm that all have the same split G2...its a genetic trait. What exactly are you saying by posting both pics together?


----------



## Captain Cully

stevewes2004 said:


> Man, I'm speechless. Here just a few days ago, I was complementing the guy on his integrity. Boy was I wrong! Amazing how someone can put on a facade.
> 
> Yes, it's just a deer... but this speaks greatly about his character. I hope he sets things right eventually.


I did the same thing on the Marc Anthony thread. Could kick myself. Any appology this guy offers is only as good as the rest of his BS. He should do it for himself, even if it's too late. 

Not sure what lies at the root of the soul of someone who would do something like this.

Very sad.


----------



## QS34Reaper

This is Godzilla for sure in my opinion. Which means the guy on FB tht I jacked this pic from was lying that this deer was still alive and had appeared on his camera.
After looking at this I am pretty sure OG and Godzilla are 2 different deer. Not saying either were not penned. Just saying I think they are different, 

This pic has the unicorn tine seen on Godzilla in your pic of the mount. 

What y'all think?


----------



## BoHunter0210

Maybe he will have his own hunting show.


----------



## bigbucks170

quiver sniffers ..there was a bunch of them


----------



## trial153

Quiver sniffer is right...can't believe the amount of them still hanging on OB boner .


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> This is Godzilla for sure in my opinion. Which means the guy on FB tht I jacked this pic from was lying that this deer was still alive and had appeared on his camera.
> After looking at this I am pretty sure OG and Godzilla are 2 different deer. Not saying either were not penned. Just saying I think they are different,
> 
> This pic has the unicorn tine seen on Godzilla in your pic of the mount.
> 
> What y'all think?
> View attachment 1951397


Possible. But not enough points on the left side. Unless its an earlier years pic


----------



## dblungem

QS34Reaper said:


> This is Godzilla for sure in my opinion. Which means the guy on FB tht I jacked this pic from was lying that this deer was still alive and had appeared on his camera.
> After looking at this I am pretty sure OG and Godzilla are 2 different deer. Not saying either were not penned. Just saying I think they are different,
> 
> This pic has the unicorn tine seen on Godzilla in your pic of the mount.
> 
> What y'all think?
> View attachment 1951397


I'm starting to wonder if the deer are actually the same deer but different years. Very hard to tell from the pics we have.


----------



## QS34Reaper

My concern is no longer OB but rather OG. I am just curious to the where abouts of this said deer. Fence or free range?? Just to clarify.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> Possible. But not enough points on the left side. Unless its an earlier years pic


Word!!


----------



## QS34Reaper

dblungem said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the deer are actually the same deer but different years. Very hard to tell from the pics we have.


Getting harder every second buddy!! :wink:


----------



## jeffreyhu

One thing I have learned in my 44 years on this earth. You don't get away with anything, your sins will find you out...


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> Getting harder every second buddy!! :wink:


To many Perry Masons on here lol


----------



## trial153

nhns4 said:


> To many Perry Masons on here lol


This is like NCIS for idiots.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> To many Perry Masons on here lol


Can't/won't argue that!!


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> This is Godzilla for sure in my opinion. Which means the guy on FB tht I jacked this pic from was lying that this deer was still alive and had appeared on his camera.
> After looking at this I am pretty sure OG and Godzilla are 2 different deer. Not saying either were not penned. Just saying I think they are different,
> 
> This pic has the unicorn tine seen on Godzilla in your pic of the mount.
> 
> What y'all think?
> View attachment 1951397


Very VERY similar but the trailcam buck doesnt have the split G3-4 tine like the Godzilla buck. Unless I can't see it in the picture. The stickers off the base look the same.


----------



## dblungem

nhns4 said:


> To many Perry Masons on here lol


Aren't you curious at all about whether or not OG is real? The pics you posted from the Legand site is not conclusive (very similar I agree) but the two bucks have many differences also. And how did the trail cam pics come about? How was the video made? Who is the real Chasinwhitetails? How did OB get them? Does chasinwhitetails really have trail cam pics? Lots and lots of unanswered questions. 

With good reason, everyone has now written OG off as an apparition of OB, But I'm not so sure that's a leap worth making yet. The deer is worth tracking down IMO. This isn't about OB - he's a fake, a fraud and a liar. This is about learning about OG and whether he is still a huntable animal.


----------



## hooiserarcher

vonfoust said:


> Didn't OB talk about spending 300 days a year looking at deer? His scouting methods were to watch them each and every night? Do you think he was watching from inside or outside the fence?
> Ha ha ha this story is great. It would have been interesting if it all played out the way it was, now it's just a soap opera. Either way it's entertainment. Thanks OB!


300 days a year doesn't leave much family time left. Over antlers????? I guess he didn't have his priorities straight on many levels


----------



## chaded

I seriously doubt he was spending 300 days a year doing this.


----------



## trial153

The only thing OB was doing for 300 days a year is pounding his pudd. Anyone that would put that much effort into being a lier and fake ...over of all things deer hunting has to have his head checked. I mean really who the hell are you looking to impress? take a look around this isn't rolling stone magazine.


----------



## saskguy

What about the said video of the buck at 3.5? I never did watch it as I couldn't be bothered to click the link. Do you believe it was the deer in?


----------



## jmcater1

Some kinda story all this is. Or a conspiracy theory to get the attention off of OG so that OB could hunt him without all eyes on him?


----------



## flinginairos

saskguy said:


> What about the said video of the buck at 3.5? I never did watch it as I couldn't be bothered to click the link. Do you believe it was the deer in?


There is also trail cam video of the deer too. The footage of him at 3.5 was pretty quick and hard to tell much about the deer really.


----------



## swampwalker

anybody know the history of Godzilla? my guess is that he was shot off the ddranch and that the owner/operator had provided OB with the PREVIOUS years trailcam pic of him..The pic that OB had of him as a 3.5 yr old was taken as he was hunting another more mature buck in the enclosure..


----------



## pinski79

jmcater1 said:


> Or a conspiracy theory to get the attention off of OG so that OB could hunt him without all eyes on him?


no.


----------



## jmcater1

pinski79 said:


> no.


 Ya probably not. Too much bs behind it all. Just trying to stir the pot ; )


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

Onpoint85 said:


> Where whack&stack? I know this guy ain't no phoney and he knows OB. Maybe if OB is half ass legit at all then whack could she'd some light of what's real snd what ain't


Holy smokes how did I get brought into this???? I am off AT for a few days and now this blows up and somehow my name gets brought into it. 

FOR THE RECORD, I do not know him, I only communicated with him a few times via AT PM as we were discussing trading a bear hunt here in Minnesota for a deer hunt in Ohio. That's all I know. Heck, I only learned of his real name when I watched the video on Trophy Pursuit. I have no knowledge of any deer he has shot or owned and my communications had nothing to do with the OG, I had been discussing the bear for deer trade before the OG thing blew up. I just knew he was a guy in Ohio that had great ground and was interested in trading some hunting time for a bear hunt that is all.


----------



## dblungem

Whack/Stack said:


> Holy smokes how did I get brought into this???? I am off AT for a few days and now this blows up and somehow my name gets brought into it.
> 
> FOR THE RECORD, I do not know him, I only communicated with him a few times via AT PM as we were discussing trading a bear hunt here in Minnesota for a deer hunt in Ohio. That's all I know. Heck, I only learned of his real name when I watched the video on Trophy Pursuit. I have no knowledge of any deer he has shot or owned and my communications had nothing to do with the OG, I had been discussing the bear for deer trade before the OG thing blew up. I just knew he was a guy in Ohio that had great ground and was interested in trading some hunting time for a bear hunt that is all.


Whack&stack and whack/stack are two different AT members...


----------



## saskguy

Truthfully I never dreamed this would happen. 

I did however during the past couple weeks start to think he really loved attention. I also found much of his recent contribution to be kind of bs like. 

Lee was a fool for human activity on his farms, Ob was a ghost. 
He hunted iffy winds that we couldn't understand without a whiteboard marker.

He offered a lot of advice. 

Big deer are not hard to kill off you hunt where they live. If you don't, so what, you are not a lesser hunter or person for it.


----------



## pinski79

Whack/Stack said:


> Holy smokes how did I get brought into this???? I am off AT for a few days and now this blows up and somehow my name gets brought into it.
> 
> FOR THE RECORD, I do not know him, I only communicated with him a few times via AT PM as we were discussing trading a bear hunt here in Minnesota for a deer hunt in Ohio. That's all I know. Heck, I only learned of his real name when I watched the video on Trophy Pursuit. I have no knowledge of any deer he has shot or owned and my communications had nothing to do with the OG, I had been discussing the bear for deer trade before the OG thing blew up. I just knew he was a guy in Ohio that had great ground and was interested in trading some hunting time for a bear hunt that is all.


he was taking about the other whack. Neither of you need to explain anything as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Captain Cully

Maybe that's the root of it all. He trades hunts with people. They make good, he never does, gets to hunt all over. Earlier in the thread he traded for that Osceola double in Florida right? Florida guy got nada?

SCI for idiots..hahaha love it. This is so entertaining.


----------



## snoodcrusher

This whole dang thread is amazing! Plenty of stupid and gullible to go around. Now days, nothing is real or as it seems. Not just in hunting either. The red flag should have been the start of the reality show following the pursuit of the OG. ALL, repeat, ALL "reality shows" consist of made up stories and feature folks starved for attention. Dean sure pulled the cloak off this mess! Wow! I disagree with many of you, I don't think that Dean was the one coming across as self-righteous in this thread. Open your eyes and think about it......... Again, wow! Sad, amazing,but predictable and kind of funny all at once.


----------



## dblungem

saskguy said:


> Truthfully I never dreamed this would happen.
> 
> I did however during the past couple weeks start to think he really loved attention. I also found much of his recent contribution to be kind of bs like.
> 
> Lee was a fool for human activity on his farms, Ob was a ghost.
> He hunted iffy winds that we couldn't understand without a whiteboard marker.
> 
> He offered a lot of advice.
> 
> Big deer are not hard to kill off you hunt where they live. If you don't, so what, you are not a lesser hunter or person for it.


I was a bit shocked too, more than a little actually. If in fact OG was an apparition of a free ranging deer, this plan was going to take a lot of work and a lot of lies to pull off... AND for what end game? I've said it before, this is not what hunting has become. It is what some people have made hunting. There are many, many good folks who just cherish being outside, chasing deer of all sizes and others who frankly love to see big deer on the ground. Those people still exist and who are what this sport is all about.

Its not about those people seeking attention and doing whatever it takes to get it.


----------



## brushdog

Wow!! I missed all this over the weekend. Should have known he was a fraud. Chad must be a nephew of rompala. What a waste


----------



## huntnfishnut

Sad


----------



## Bgargasz

ohiobooners said:


> It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


Haha what a turd. How could he talk about Marc Anthony??


----------



## trial153

Poor OB....taps is playing.


----------



## Kb83

Well it appears I will be eating crow to. I'm a little shocked and saddened by all of this. I have had numerous private conversations with Chad over the last few years and genuinely liked the guy. It never had anything to do with any of the deer he shot (or didnt) I more or less thought of him as a friend. I guess as much of a friend as one can make through the internet. Never was about any sort of "hero" worship. Only hero's in my life are my father, grandfather and friends who put their life on the line fighting for our country. I just truly felt I had a friendship with him and even invited him up to do some fishing any time. Guess I have been taught a valuable lesson about taking what you see on the Internet at face value. 
To be honest I still believe he is a good person at his core. We had many conversations of things pertaining to things other than hunting. My guess is he lost his way and got caught up in the glamor of the spotlight that comes with big bucks. I'm not sure what makes a person go to these lengths over something as dumb as a deer. It really is sad. I hope he finds his way and learns something from all of this. If not for him for those children he is raising. Sometimes priorities become skewed to the point where you can not see the real goal in life.


----------



## redneckromeo

He has successfully ruined his reputation as a hunter, as a man, brought his wife and kids into a s*** storm, most likely will lose friends and possibly family over it all and his professional life will be impacted as well. All for what? I'd like to think he's a smart guy but all things considered he was just dumb to think he could get away with all this. Sucks people around him will have to deal with this stuff he brought upon himself.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> Maybe ohiobooners and Marc Anthony can get a show together. Any sponsors???
> 
> Hell, that might be one I'd actually watch!


Maybe ozonics?


----------



## Octoberjohn

After all of this I was really hoping to learn this super secret hunting with the wind at your back, so it wouldn't blow your scent across the fence, I mean into the bedding area of the deer I am hunting. Oh well I guess I'll trust those Bone Collector guys now instead and go out and but $500 dollars worth of Scent Blocker suits.


----------



## trial153

All this was for the new book! 

Hunting Fence Line Whitetails by Ohio Bonner ....

Chapter 1: 
Gates, what they mean and how to open them !


----------



## rmm60985

It's no wonder he never called or used scent elimination, all he had to do was wait for the deer to come into the feeder!


----------



## blinginpse

I feel like I'm in science class again with all the abbreviations.


----------



## nhns4

blinginpse said:


> I feel like I'm in science class again with all the abbreviations.


Did ya fail that too?


----------



## blinginpse

nhns4 said:


> Did ya fail that too?


No I remember the molecule FU lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Kb83 said:


> Well it appears I will be eating crow to. I'm a little shocked and saddened by all of this. I have had numerous private conversations with Chad over the last few years and genuinely liked the guy. It never had anything to do with any of the deer he shot (or didnt) I more or less thought of him as a friend. I guess as much of a friend as one can make through the internet. Never was about any sort of "hero" worship. Only hero's in my life are my father, grandfather and friends who put their life on the line fighting for our country. I just truly felt I had a friendship with him and even invited him up to do some fishing any time. Guess I have been taught a valuable lesson about taking what you see on the Internet at face value.
> To be honest I still believe he is a good person at his core. We had many conversations of things pertaining to things other than hunting. My guess is he lost his way and got caught up in the glamor of the spotlight that comes with big bucks. I'm not sure what makes a person go to these lengths over something as dumb as a deer. It really is sad. I hope he finds his way and learns something from all of this. If not for him for those children he is raising. Sometimes priorities become skewed to the point where you can not see the real goal in life.


This is well said Kb and I am with you in all your sentiments. Looks like I'm gonna eat some crow too. He had us all fooled. I had some PM conversations with Chad as well, and like you, felt he was a friend to some degree. You're right in that internet friends are just that...you don't truly know them and have never met them either. Initially, I felt that the way DB brought this out was poor form and I blasted him for it. While I do now feel glad that he exposed Chad, I still disagree with his tactics as to how he went about it. Clearly, he not only wanted Chad to change, but he also wanted to take Chad down for the count. Seems to me that they obviously have some history and Dean appears to have wanted Chad to crash and burn. 

At any rate...this is a major bummer for all of us. As others have said...there are still a bunch of unanswered questions. I really hope we get some clarity in the coming days. Still holding out hope that the OG is wild and real...but the pics/similarities to Godzilla are a little concerning.


----------



## mn5503

Tefft, Anthony......Anyone else getting that "who's next" feeling?


----------



## pinski79

mn5503 said:


> Tefft, Anthony......Anyone else getting that "who's next" feeling?


crap.... is it me?


----------



## BP1992

So this desperate wannabe was about to buy another rack (OG) and pretend he killed the new world record. Looks to me like he was about to attempt to steal hundreds of thousands of dollars (if not millions) that he would have gotten by owning the new world record. I think the deer posted a few pages ago (Godzilla) is most certainly OG. Two different deer do not have that many stickers that are so identical. I just think the trail cam pics were from the year before. Kind of ironic that OB thought he would be around 235" this coming year huh? That is exactly what Godzilla scores!!


----------



## blinginpse

Oh gosh sask guy don't come raining down on us lol


----------



## dblungem

Kb83 said:


> Well it appears I will be eating crow to. I'm a little shocked and saddened by all of this. I have had numerous private conversations with Chad over the last few years and genuinely liked the guy. It never had anything to do with any of the deer he shot (or didnt) I more or less thought of him as a friend. I guess as much of a friend as one can make through the internet. Never was about any sort of "hero" worship. Only hero's in my life are my father, grandfather and friends who put their life on the line fighting for our country. I just truly felt I had a friendship with him and even invited him up to do some fishing any time. Guess I have been taught a valuable lesson about taking what you see on the Internet at face value.
> To be honest I still believe he is a good person at his core. We had many conversations of things pertaining to things other than hunting. My guess is he lost his way and got caught up in the glamor of the spotlight that comes with big bucks. I'm not sure what makes a person go to these lengths over something as dumb as a deer. It really is sad. I hope he finds his way and learns something from all of this. If not for him for those children he is raising. Sometimes priorities become skewed to the point where you can not see the real goal in life.





Fullstrutter said:


> This is well said Kb and I am with you in all your sentiments. Looks like I'm gonna eat some crow too. He had us all fooled. I had some PM conversations with Chad as well, and like you, felt he was a friend to some degree. You're right in that internet friends are just that...you don't truly know them and have never met them either. Initially, I felt that the way DB brought this out was poor form and I blasted him for it. While I do now feel glad that he exposed Chad, I still disagree with his tactics as to how he went about it. Clearly, he not only wanted Chad to change, but he also wanted to take Chad down for the count. Seems to me that they obviously have some history and Dean appears to have wanted Chad to crash and burn.
> 
> At any rate...this is a major bummer for all of us. As others have said...there are still a bunch of unanswered questions. I really hope we get some clarity in the coming days. Still holding out hope that the OG is wild and real...but the pics/similarities to Godzilla are a little concerning.


I agree with both of you, well said. This whole debacle brings one thing to the forefront - perspective. Perspective about who people really are, perspective into what hunting is really about, perspective about Internet friendships, etc. lots of lessons to be learned here. 

As far as Dean, I'm glad he forced Chad to deal with this but as said above, handled very in appropriately. If Chad were really my friend and I cared about him and I knew what I did, I'd be calling him or going to see him to discuss it. It wouldn't be on a public forum. Another lesson learned for the rest of us. 

As far as OG, I still think the story has yet to be written - whatever that story may be.


----------



## robampton

Kb83 said:


> Well it appears I will be eating crow to. I'm a little shocked and saddened by all of this. I have had numerous private conversations with Chad over the last few years and genuinely liked the guy. It never had anything to do with any of the deer he shot (or didnt) I more or less thought of him as a friend. I guess as much of a friend as one can make through the internet. Never was about any sort of "hero" worship. Only hero's in my life are my father, grandfather and friends who put their life on the line fighting for our country. I just truly felt I had a friendship with him and even invited him up to do some fishing any time. Guess I have been taught a valuable lesson about taking what you see on the Internet at face value.
> To be honest I still believe he is a good person at his core. We had many conversations of things pertaining to things other than hunting. My guess is he lost his way and got caught up in the glamor of the spotlight that comes with big bucks. I'm not sure what makes a person go to these lengths over something as dumb as a deer. It really is sad. I hope he finds his way and learns something from all of this. If not for him for those children he is raising. Sometimes priorities become skewed to the point where you can not see the real goal in life.


Hold on....no need to eat that nasty crow What reason would anybody here have to NOT believe him? What on earth would give us the idea that a guy would buy a rack, mount the deer and show it as his own? That just doesn't seem normal to most of us here. He alone is responsible for this and for misleading people. All some people here did was defend him against what seemed like a vague accusation. Nothing wrong with that whatsoever. Grill yourself a nice steak and send the crow to the guy that caused this.


----------



## pinski79

A lot of friendships have been made through this site and others. Don't let one dbag spoil it. He was a good liar, just not a great one. 

As far as Deano goes, does it really matter how he outted a liar and a cheat ?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The real shame in all this is the way he used his family. I can't imagine making up lies to gain attention and top it off by dragging my wife, kids, and grandpa in to it. For the people claiming he is a good christian in spite of the lies he told, you are way off base. If his grandpa was the great man he spoke about many many times on AT, I wonder what grandpa would think of his actions if he were still alive?


----------



## Big Country

Fullstrutter said:


> This is well said Kb and I am with you in all your sentiments. Looks like I'm gonna eat some crow too. He had us all fooled. I had some PM conversations with Chad as well, and like you, felt he was a friend to some degree. You're right in that internet friends are just that...you don't truly know them and have never met them either. Initially, I felt that the way DB brought this out was poor form and I blasted him for it. While I do now feel glad that he exposed Chad, I still disagree with his tactics as to how he went about it. Clearly, he not only wanted Chad to change, but he also wanted to take Chad down for the count.* Seems to me that they obviously have some history and Dean appears to have wanted Chad to crash and burn.
> *
> At any rate...this is a major bummer for all of us. As others have said...there are still a bunch of unanswered questions. I really hope we get some clarity in the coming days. Still holding out hope that the OG is wild and real...but the pics/similarities to Godzilla are a little concerning.



I sure wish that my memory was a little better than it is these days.

Regarding Dean wanting Chad to crash and burn……..I deal with a bunch of people every day for my work, and I was a part of the moderation team here for a long time. More fighting, accusations, and theft in the classifieds than I can keep straight in my head.

That said, when Dean emailed me the links that I eventually posted, a light bulb went off in my head…….I had seen these links and picture comparisons before. I still cannot remember exactly where or when? I vaguely recall Dean and somebody on here,(it must have been OB) were bickering several years ago, and Dean dug this stuff up then. I did nothing about it because at the time it was just a guy telling stories, there was no grand conspiracy like it is now.

My gut feeling is that Chad has been carefully nurturing this scheme for a fairly long time, and that Dean either was not following these recent events, or that he was trying to decide what, if anything, to do about it. I can`t ask Dean, because he seems to have vacated the internet sites I frequent as he said he was going to. I know that I have Deans phone # on an old cell phone……if I only knew where the darn thing was??? Not that any of this really matters at this point……sadly, there is really no doubt that a fraud has been pulled.


----------



## BP1992

Fullstrutter said:


> This is well said Kb and I am with you in all your sentiments. Looks like I'm gonna eat some crow too. He had us all fooled. I had some PM conversations with Chad as well, and like you, felt he was a friend to some degree. You're right in that internet friends are just that...you don't truly know them and have never met them either. Initially, I felt that the way DB brought this out was poor form and I blasted him for it. While I do now feel glad that he exposed Chad, I still disagree with his tactics as to how he went about it. Clearly, he not only wanted Chad to change, but he also wanted to take Chad down for the count. Seems to me that they obviously have some history and Dean appears to have wanted Chad to crash and burn.
> .


Which is EXACTLY what Mr. Chad deserved.


----------



## Cannonball08

rmm60985 said:


> It's no wonder he never called or used scent elimination, all has he had to do was wait for the deer to come into the feeder!


He didn't use trail cams either, but contradicted himself on the trophy pursuits video. That was one of the red flags I threw when I saw the video.


----------



## robampton

dblungem said:


> I agree with both of you, well said. This whole debacle brings one thing to the forefront - perspective. Perspective about who people really are, perspective into what hunting is really about, perspective about Internet friendships, etc. lots of lessons to be learned here.
> 
> As far as Dean, I'm glad he forced Chad to deal with this but as said above, handled very in appropriately. If Chad were really my friend and I cared about him and I knew what I did, I'd be calling him or going to see him to discuss it. It wouldn't be on a public forum. Another lesson learned for the rest of us.
> 
> As far as OG, I still think the story has yet to be written - whatever that story may be.


I don't disagree with most of your point. But I will add one caveat. Maybe he DID call him and talk to him. I don't know. But maybe he did and OB was so consumed with the attention that he continued to perpetuate the lie.


----------



## X10ring

blinginpse said:


> Oh gosh sask guy don't come raining down on us lol


Hahaha ya there's gota be a couple legit guys left


----------



## dblungem

Big Country said:


> I sure wish that my memory was a little better than it is these days.
> 
> Regarding Dean wanting Chad to crash and burn……..I deal with a bunch of people every day for my work, and I was a part of the moderation team here for a long time. More fighting, accusations, and theft in the classifieds than I can keep straight in my head.
> 
> That said, when Dean emailed me the links that I eventually posted, a light bulb went off in my head…….I had seen these links and picture comparisons before. I still cannot remember exactly where or when? I vaguely recall Dean and somebody on here,(it must have been OB) were bickering several years ago, and Dean dug this stuff up then. I did nothing about it because at the time it was just a guy telling stories, there was no grand conspiracy like it is now.
> 
> My gut feeling is that Chad has been carefully nurturing this scheme for a fairly long time, and that Dean either was not following these recent events, or that he was trying to decide what, if anything, to do about it. I can`t ask Dean, because he seems to have vacated the internet sites I frequent as he said he was going to. I know that I have Deans phone # on an old cell phone……if I only knew where the darn thing was??? Not that any of this really matters at this point……sadly, there is really no doubt that a fraud has been pulled.


Knowing that then,what is your opinion on OG? Is this a high fenced deer and is it the same deer being posted as Godzilla?


----------



## dblungem

robampton said:


> I don't disagree with most of your point. But I will add one caveat. Maybe he DID call him and talk to him. I don't know. But maybe he did and OB was so consumed with the attention that he continued to perpetuate the lie.


That very well could be.


----------



## Big Country

pinski79 said:


> *A lot of friendships have been made through this site and others. Don't let one dbag spoil it.* He was a good liar, just not a great one.
> 
> As far as Deano goes, does it really matter how he outted a liar and a cheat ?



Exactly! I have met and hunted, fished, shot archery tournaments, etc. with at LEAST 100 people that I would have never known if it were not for AT, and a few other websites. Some of those people are now close personal friends.

Sure, I have met some folks on the net that I just don`t seem to get along with that well, but that happens outside of the internet as well.

These types of sites shows us the good and bad in our society, and just like outside of the internet, the bad experiences seem to get more play than the good stuff.


----------



## coletrain

hindsight is 20/20, but i did find it a little odd that he seemed to name drop his grandpa any chance he had.


----------



## Kb83

robampton said:


> Hold on....no need to eat that nasty crow What reason would anybody here have to NOT believe him? What on earth would give us the idea that a guy would buy a rack, mount the deer and show it as his own? That just doesn't seem normal to most of us here. He alone is responsible for this and for misleading people. All some people here did was defend him against what seemed like a vague accusation. Nothing wrong with that whatsoever. Grill yourself a nice steak and send the crow to the guy that caused this.


Good point and one well taken. My original defense was more of the way this entire situation was handled from the start. it's too bad to see some one fall to something so silly as a deer. I personally have never and will never post a picture of any of my deer for this exact reason. The heat of the spot light can make people do strange things and lose sight of their morals. All I hope is that he learns from all of this and becomes a better person. He is not the first person that this has happened to and undoubtedly will not be the last. In his own words "it's just a deer". I suppose he should have taken those words to heart.


----------



## mn5503

coletrain said:


> hindsight is 20/20, but i did find it a little odd that he seemed to name drop his grandpa any chance he had.


His whole internet persona was a bit much for me.


----------



## BowtechGen3

WOW!! That is all I have to contribute. This is so Crazy that someone would go to these lengths to be a Fraud


----------



## Big Country

dblungem said:


> Knowing that then,what is your opinion on OG? Is this a high fenced deer and is it the same deer being posted as Godzilla?



Oh man……..I would not even hazard a guess on that one. I sure would LIKE for OG to be a free roaming buck, and I would like to see somebody put a tag on him.

I got a PM yesterday from somebody who must be with the Trophy Pursuit folks asking me if Chasin Whitetails was really a different person than Chad. They mentioned wanting to continue the saga of OG if possible.

Being it was Mothers Day……I forgot about trying to find the answer to that question for them. :doh:


----------



## redneckromeo

I think DB and OB had a conversation in private long before it ever went public. Chad left as soon as DB said he'd prove things with just a couple clicks of a mouse, indicating chad knew exactly what was being talked about and quit playing the dumb card and just up and left before the s really hit the fan. At first I thought DB handled things poorly but I've changed my mind on that and now believe it was the only way he could get Chad to quit with all the lies.


----------



## Kb83

Fullstrutter said:


> This is well said Kb and I am with you in all your sentiments. Looks like I'm gonna eat some crow too. He had us all fooled. I had some PM conversations with Chad as well, and like you, felt he was a friend to some degree. You're right in that internet friends are just that...you don't truly know them and have never met them either. Initially, I felt that the way DB brought this out was poor form and I blasted him for it. While I do now feel glad that he exposed Chad, I still disagree with his tactics as to how he went about it. Clearly, he not only wanted Chad to change, but he also wanted to take Chad down for the count. Seems to me that they obviously have some history and Dean appears to have wanted Chad to crash and burn.
> 
> At any rate...this is a major bummer for all of us. As others have said...there are still a bunch of unanswered questions. I really hope we get some clarity in the coming days. Still holding out hope that the OG is wild and real...but the pics/similarities to Godzilla are a little concerning.


There was bad blood between the two stemming from the "Big Boy" fiasco. I will not pretend to know whether Dean did this out of genuine concern for Chad and the road he was headed down or if it was a well disguised retaliation for past events. I harbor no ill will or feelings for either and hope they both have a better perspective on life because of it. The sad part is all the people close to them who will be hurt in the process. I hope his kids are kept out of all of this. No Child should every have to feel that their father and "hero" is anything but just that. I believe too many people take deer far to seriously on both sides of the fence. Those who perform outlandish schemes to impress others and put themselves, or keep themselves, in the spotlight. Also those who would go as far as to threaten or wish bad things upon the individuals family who are innocent of the lies and betrayal commited. I think this is is a good lesson to everyone as to what a unhealthy obsession is and where your priorities should lie.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Man, I'm tired. Who's with me here? Can we reboot. Fall is not that far off...


----------



## Ned250

Simply jaw dropping.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Now I know how Mantei T'eo felt....


----------



## dblungem

Big Country said:


> Oh man……..I would not even hazard a guess on that one. I sure would LIKE for OG to be a free roaming buck, and I would like to see somebody put a tag on him.
> 
> I got a PM yesterday from somebody who must be with the Trophy Pursuit folks asking me if Chasin Whitetails was really a different person than Chad. They mentioned wanting to continue the saga of OG if possible.
> 
> Being it was Mothers Day……I forgot about trying to find the answer to that question for them. :doh:


I've asked a few times about comparing IP addresses of the two but I don't think the mods are going to do it.


----------



## Kb83

It also always amazed me that there are so many people seemingly waiting in the wings to jump on situations like this. The torches and pitchforks come out fast. Some I have come to expect others surprise me with their conduct. let's keep this all in perspective folks and not make yourself look like a fool in the process. Does becoming a angry mob really make you any better than the person you are angry at?


----------



## Ned250

nwmnbowhunter said:


> now i know how mantei t'eo felt....


lmao


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Kb83 said:


> It also always amazed me that there are so many people seemingly waiting in the wings to jump on situations like this. The torches and pitchforks come out fast. Some I have come to expect others surprise me with their conduct. let's keep this all in perspective folks and not make yourself look like a fool in the process. Does becoming a angry mob really make you any better than the person you are angry at?



I don't think this is an angry mob, just people that don't like liars and they are giving their thoughts on the issue.


----------



## mn5503

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I don't think this is an angry mob, just people that don't like liars and they are giving their thoughts on the issue.


I agree, didn't notice the angry mob mentality. I actually thought it's been quite tame.


----------



## BP1992

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I don't think this is an angry mob, just people that don't like liars and they are giving their thoughts on the issue.


Exactly. He seems to constantly defend OB for some reason.


----------



## pinski79

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I don't think this is an angry mob, just people that don't like liars and they are giving their thoughts on the issue.


agreed. I'm not angry or hurt. At the end of the day none of this is really important to me. It is interesting though


----------



## Cannonball08

dblungem said:


> I've asked a few times about comparing IP addresses of the two but I don't think the mods are going to do it.


This can be done! Probably already has, so let's hear the verdict!


----------



## trial153

Kb83 said:


> It also always amazed me that there are so many people seemingly waiting in the wings to jump on situations like this. The torches and pitchforks come out fast. Some I have come to expect others surprise me with their conduct. let's keep this all in perspective folks and not make yourself look like a fool in the process. Does becoming a angry mob really make you any better than the person you are angry at?


No let's all hold hands a pray for the offender. Better yet let's turn him into a victim....

People should be mad. We have a segment of people our sport that are nothing but a bunch of industry *****s that sell themselves to the highest bidder. And in this case a person that was willing to lambaste others while he was engaging in similar dishonestly. So when see a situation like this involving someone that was all to happy to blow his own horn every chance he could and we should be surprised that he is being called to ask. 
Why is it too much to ask men to act like men and be accountable for what they do and for the touchy feely bull ****.


----------



## rodney482

The last time I felt like this it involved a member here who had a great reputation.. Tried to steal a carbon matrix dealer demo bow.
The member was even a school teacher........


----------



## DB444

chaded said:


> Again, I don't believe Dean is just saying that Chad needs to focus his life on Christ and his family (that is included) but that Chad has done something fishy. What would Dean be able to prove "by a couple clicks of a mouse?" He isn't talking about proving that Chad has the wrong focus in life with a couple clicks of a mouse. The way I understand it is:
> 
> 1. Dean knows or thinks he knows something is up.
> 2. Dean decides instead of saying it, he wants to give Chad a chance to "come clean."
> 3. Dean continues to wait on Chad to respond and meanwhile appeals to Chad to focus on God and his family and that he is going about recognition the wrong way.
> 4. Dean further appeals that this is about Chad and his relationship with God (big picture). This is what is confusing people. Since Dean hasn't came out with anything and is talking about God people think Dean is only telling Chad to shift his focus and priorities.
> 
> 
> Go back and read from where Dean starts commenting, he is NOT just implying the need for a priority change but is implying that Chad has done something fishy with at least one of his bucks. I will say again so people don't get confused about my stance, I am not claiming or stating that Chad has done anything or hasn't done anything but merely going along for the ride like everyone else looking for the outcome of this.


Three things--the man above I quoted is damn genius --spot on--, I have no history with OB, Pinski was right again "I couldn't stay away". I'll prepare a more formal statement when I have the time.


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread has definitely entrenched itself in the "All Time Great AT Threads" vault.


We'll all revisit this one again for laughs.


----------



## Kb83

BP1992 said:


> Exactly. He seems to constantly defend OB for some reason.


If your taking what I'm saying as defending him your mistaken. He was wrong in his actions and will ultimately pay the price for it. As will and have all the others before him. Simply attempting to be a voice of reason and try and keep people from getting too out of control and making a fool of themselves. We currently have 3-4 threads of people blasting the guy, and deservingly so, and folk looking for more as we speak. Simply trying to keep it under control and prevent the AT mob from taking over. It may not be there yet but from what I have seen on this site in the past it will be soon. Anyways I suppose I'm out of this topic. I have said my piece.


----------



## BP1992

Dean Bower said:


> Three things--the man above I quoted is damn genius --spot on--, I have no history with OB, Pinski was right again "I couldn't stay away". I'll prepare a more formal statement when I have the time.


:thumbs_up......Good job Mr. DB!!!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Kb83 said:


> If your taking what I'm saying as defending him your mistaken. He was wrong in his actions and will ultimately pay the price for it. As will and have all the others before him. Simply attempting to be a voice of reason and try and keep people from getting too out of control and making a fool of themselves. We currently have 3-4 threads of people blasting the guy, and deservingly so, and folk looking for more as we speak. Simply trying to keep it under control and prevent the AT mob from taking over. It may not be there yet but from what I have seen on this site in the past it will be soon. Anyways I suppose I'm out of this topic. I have said my piece.


So you've taken it upon yourself to 'control the AT mob'. Good luck with that.


----------



## cypert2

trial153 said:


> All this was for the new book!
> 
> Hunting Fence Line Whitetails by Ohio Bonner ....
> 
> Chapter 1:
> Gates, what they mean and how to open them !


Hehe


----------



## Big Country

rodney482 said:


> The last time I felt like this it involved a member here who had a great reputation.. Tried to steal a carbon matrix dealer demo bow.
> The member was even a school teacher........


I still have all of the PM`s, emails, and notes from telephone calls on that one. The guy came so close to pulling it off and making George look like a criminal.


----------



## redneckromeo

I'm not angry. I hate being lied to and fed a bunch of bs but at the end of the day this doesn't impact my quality of life. There will be people closer to Chad that this will negatively impact and that's just sad. Big deer drama has a way of turning into big deal drama and this isn't something his family can just ignore for a couple days and then have go away. If anybody should be angry its those closest to Chad.


----------



## bucco921

This is crazy...and disturbing to be honest. Dude has some serious mental issues. I don't really follow OB so I'm not gonna be the guy who says "told ya so". I started looking back at all of his posts and threads when this broke. The constant need to portray himself as the all American , love my grandpa, god fearing, humble hunter is pretty disturbing. This clearly isn't something he just caught up in, it appears it has been going on now for a few years.

I don't know if anything about him is real...I don't believe in any if his kills, not entering them into the books, no field photos etc. 

This is definitely the craziest thread I've ever read.


----------



## BP1992

Kb83 said:


> If your taking what I'm saying as defending him your mistaken. He was wrong in his actions and will ultimately pay the price for it. As will and have all the others before him. Simply attempting to be a voice of reason and try and keep people from getting too out of control and making a fool of themselves. We currently have 3-4 threads of people blasting the guy, and deservingly so, and folk looking for more as we speak. Simply trying to keep it under control and prevent the AT mob from taking over. It may not be there yet but from what I have seen on this site in the past it will be soon. Anyways I suppose I'm out of this topic. I have said my piece.


Good luck with that, for whatever reason you're trying to do it.


----------



## rodney482

Big Country said:


> I still have all of the PM`s, emails, and notes from telephone calls on that one. The guy came so close to pulling it off and making George look like a criminal.


I was truly "got" by that tool. 

I dont like being "got"


----------



## BP1992

bucco921 said:


> This is crazy...and disturbing to be honest. Dude has some serious mental issues. I don't really follow OB so I'm not gonna be the guy who says "told ya so". I started looking back at all of his posts and threads when this broke. The constant need to portray himself as the all American , love my grandpa, god fearing, humble hunter is pretty disturbing. This clearly isn't something he just caught up in, it appears it has been going on now for a few years.
> 
> I don't know if anything about him is real...I don't believe in any if his kills, *not entering them into the books*, no field photos etc.
> 
> This is definitely the craziest thread I've ever read.


You can't when they are all high fence deer and bought racks. I doubt that ANY of his big deer are real.


----------



## bucco921

BP1992 said:


> You can't when they are all high fence deer and bought racks. I doubt that ANY of his big deer are real.


That was kind of my point.


----------



## Cannonball08

rodney482 said:


> I was truly "got" by that tool.
> 
> I dont like being "got"


I missed this one


----------



## X10ring

Now I gota follow this Longer for db's "formal" lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

X10ring said:


> Now I gota follow this Longer for db's "formal" lol


I too am looking forward to reading what DB has to say. Obviously, he knows what OB has done. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that none of OB's deer are legit.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

All this is just very sad.
I very much hope that the wife and kids of OB will not suffer from this.

All this clearly shows that it is much better to shoot spikers only 
As soon as bucks are getting to become book size, it is clear that many people are willing to do whatever to enter the books and/or get attention from other hunters.

I have a bunch of trophies/memories at home. Big and small and I have never got any of them scored as I couldn't care less about it.
If I was to focus on how much animals will score, I think it will very much ruin my enjoyment and passion about hunting.


----------



## BP1992

bucco921 said:


> That was kind of my point.


Yes I know. I was just saying.


----------



## bucco921

BP1992 said:


> Yes I know. I was just saying.


Understood, my bad. Lol


----------



## mn5503

bucco921 said:


> This is crazy...and disturbing to be honest. Dude has some serious mental issues. I don't really follow OB so I'm not gonna be the guy who says "told ya so". I started looking back at all of his posts and threads when this broke. The constant need to portray himself as the all American , love my grandpa, god fearing, humble hunter is pretty disturbing. This clearly isn't something he just caught up in, it appears it has been going on now for a few years.
> 
> I don't know if anything about him is real...I don't believe in any if his kills, not entering them into the books, no field photos etc.
> 
> This is definitely the craziest thread I've ever read.


I'm surprised more people didn't pick up on that. It was nauseating to read his posts, at least for me.


----------



## BP1992

mn5503 said:


> I'm surprised more people didn't pick up on that. It was nauseating to read his posts, at least for me.


Me too. His posts have always been nauseating to me while everyone else was too busy worshiping him and his fake deer. He has always acted like he is God's gift to deer hunters, especially offering tactics to other hunters on here.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

I wonder if he will be born again and come back?


----------



## X10ring

Timmy Big Time said:


> I wonder if he will be born again and come back?


I doubt it... I wish chasenwhietails (if real) or someone would continue the OG story though (if real). I guess he's probly Godzilla but a part of me wants that dear to be the real deal.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Timmy Big Time said:


> I wonder if he will be born again and come back?


With the way this has unfolded, heck, he could be among us now and posting under different name...and likely criticizing himself and his prior form.


----------



## vonfoust

redneckromeo said:


> I'm not angry. I hate being lied to and fed a bunch of bs but at the end of the day this doesn't impact my quality of life. There will be people closer to Chad that this will negatively impact and that's just sad. Big deer drama has a way of turning into big deal drama and this isn't something his family can just ignore for a couple days and then have go away. If anybody should be angry its those closest to Chad.


Don't know why anyone but those close to him would be angry. For me? This was/is pure entertainment. OB, if you can come back as another personality next off season and pull something else I would appreciate it. Though this will be hard to top. I do still wonder if the OG is a real, free range deer though.


----------



## escout402

This thread from last summer is some scary foreshadowing...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056768&highlight=Ohio+booners


----------



## trial153

Timmy Big Time said:


> I wonder if he will be born again and come back?


He is coming back as this ... And will rip down every fence on every deer farm in America ...to save us from temptation.


----------



## hooiserarcher

pinski79 said:


> crap.... is it me?


Your going down, I am yelling timber


----------



## Cannonball08

X10ring said:


> I doubt it... I wish chasenwhietails (if real) or someone would continue the OG story though (if real). I guess he's probly Godzilla but a part of me wants that dear to be the real deal.



After all that has came out no way can the OG be real! Even though my gut feeling was ob was a poacher I truly was tricked into thinking the og was real!


----------



## Scotty C

1000 plus Posts... This needs to die. 
I fell for it too. I actually thought OB was one of the nicest posters here on AT. 
If you actually tried to tell this story to someone who doesn't care about deer hunting they wont even comprehend. 

I am not angry with Chad.. People make mistakes. Being the best at something brings out the worst in people. 
The only thing he did was hurt himself, some of you guys act like you are gonna start crying over this. 

You wanna know what upsets me the most??? Is the fact that the big buck in question (I refuse to name deer) might not really exist. I wanna see the world record fall. I pity the poor guy who does it... He will be scrutinized!! (for obvious reasons)


----------



## d3ue3ce

Didnt OB sell hunts as well? Booner acres or something of that nature? Should be interesting to see what happens with that


----------



## basnbuks

mn5503 said:


> I'm surprised more people didn't pick up on that. It was nauseating to read his posts, at least for me.


I feel the same way, i will admit i was intrigued by OG but i knew in my heart chad was a fake


----------



## WVohioFAN

Scotty C said:


> 1000 plus Posts... This needs to die.
> I fell for it too. I actually thought OB was one of the nicest posters here on AT.
> If you actually tried to tell this story to someone who doesn't care about deer hunting they wont even comprehend.
> 
> I am not angry with Chad.. People make mistakes. Being the best at something brings out the worst in people.
> The only thing he did was hurt himself, some of you guys act like you are gonna start crying over this.
> 
> You wanna know what upsets me the most??? Is the fact that the big buck in question (I refuse to name deer) might not really exist. I wanna see the world record fall. I pity the poor guy who does it... He will be scrutinized!! (for obvious reasons)


NEWSFLASH: This is a message board. You know, ....... where you talk about things like this.


----------



## tanna114

d3ue3ce said:


> Didnt OB sell hunts as well? Booner acres or something of that nature? Should be interesting to see what happens with that


I forgot about that. Anybody from AT go on one of his"guided" hunts? Did he blindfold you while driving through the fence each time? Haha, this is great.


----------



## DaneHunter

Scotty C said:


> 1000 plus Posts... This needs to die.
> I fell for it too. I actually thought OB was one of the nicest posters here on AT.
> If you actually tried to tell this story to someone who doesn't care about deer hunting they wont even comprehend.
> 
> I am not angry with Chad.. People make mistakes. Being the best at something brings out the worst in people.
> The only thing he did was hurt himself, some of you guys act like you are gonna start crying over this.
> 
> You wanna know what upsets me the most??? Is the fact that the big buck in question (I refuse to name deer) might not really exist. I wanna see the world record fall. I pity the poor guy who does it... He will be scrutinized!! (for obvious reasons)



I think people are mainly upset because it crushed their own dream. Everyone wishes they have a 200 plus deer on their little plot of hunting property and here comes OB along with OG and he actually has such a thing! Gave every hunter the hope that he too could have a free range monster like the OG. Then when it comes out that it was all a fraud, its hard to swallow. Its like coming down for Christmas and finding out Santa is really your dad, it takes away a little of your innocence.


----------



## WVohioFAN

d3ue3ce said:


> Didnt OB sell hunts as well? Booner acres or something of that nature? Should be interesting to see what happens with that


Different guy.


----------



## mn5503

Scotty C said:


> 1000 plus Posts... This needs to die.
> I fell for it too. I actually thought OB was one of the nicest posters here on AT.
> If you actually tried to tell this story to someone who doesn't care about deer hunting they wont even comprehend.
> 
> I am not angry with Chad.. People make mistakes. Being the best at something brings out the worst in people.
> The only thing he did was hurt himself, some of you guys act like you are gonna start crying over this.
> 
> You wanna know what upsets me the most??? Is the fact that the big buck in question (I refuse to name deer) might not really exist. I wanna see the world record fall. I pity the poor guy who does it... He will be scrutinized!! (for obvious reasons)



What's he the best at? He's not even a very good liar and that seems to be one of his "best" qualities...


----------



## d3ue3ce

WVohioFAN said:


> Different guy.


Ok thanks. Quickly took a look at their website and saw links to trophypursuit, but didnt read any of the info since im on my phone. My confusion


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I have read several of OB's post in the past and have always thought this guy either lived the absolute dream life or something was up. When he wrote about buying his grandfather a KT elk hunt, and traveling all around to hunt and having all these world class farms it just didn't add up. I spend WAY too much of my income on hunting and archery and I didn't touch what this guy must of been spending. I often though this guy must of been loaded (not that that is a crime by any means); it just didn't smell right to me. I am disapointed but not completely supprised.


----------



## mn5503

Gotta love this one from a soon to be epic thread...



> Quote Originally Posted by whack&stack View Post
> Guys I have had the opportunity to witness and marvel at the greatest big whitetail hunter of all time. I met Ohiobooners last week at a cookout at my house and then he contacted me and asked if I wanted to go watch deer in the fields at one of the farms he hunts in Ohio. Well how could I say no? I couldn't so off we went. I was expecting to roll into a 10' tall fenced in 100 acre enclosure but no we rolled into your typical couple hundred acre Ohio farm. We even had to open the cattle fence ourselves. What a joke. We even had to walk I was really starting to question this monster whitetail paradise he hunts. So we go sit down on top the ridge to watch a block of timber that empties into a crp field and surrounded by corn. So I thought it had a lil potential. Well we sat there for 2 hours and what a show. It was epic. The deer just piled in. Yup that's right piled in. We saw one lonely doe. That's it. That's when it hit me. This dude has killed these booners by conjuring them out of thin air. That's amazing!!!! I'm sure he will text me a pic of a big buck off this farm this year and I'll again be dumbfounded. Anyway just thought I would share with AT how Ohiobooners gets it done on the deer in Ohio.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Kb83 said:


> It also always amazed me that there are so many people seemingly waiting in the wings to jump on situations like this. The torches and pitchforks come out fast. Some I have come to expect others surprise me with their conduct. let's keep this all in perspective folks and not make yourself look like a fool in the process. Does becoming a angry mob really make you any better than the person you are angry at?


Ob previous posts warrant a lynch mob. Especially the way he flamed Marc Anthony and said he deserves no pity. In pms with me and a few other "friends" he completely lied and mislead us and I come on here and go to bat for him and turns out he is a complete d':*/bag. Angry? Yes I am.


----------



## basnbuks

BP1992 said:


> Me too. His posts have always been nauseating to me while everyone else was too busy worshiping him and his fake deer. He has always acted like he is God's gift to deer hunters, especially offering tactics to other hunters on here.


Awhile back i was involved in a group txt that had chad in it and some of my closest friends whom i met here. I challenged chad and he got very defensive, i knew rite then he wasnt real. I never met him or never txt with him again. However my friends got close to him and i was updated periodically on the og and ob. I wanted to buy into all the bs but never did. I just feel bad for my friends, ive never had anything like this or any1 in my life. But i can only imagine how they feel. I know what i would do and i shared this with them and i would even go as far as to help them carry it out. In my mind hes a thief, a liar and a cheat, everything my momma taught me not to be


----------



## mathewshooterxt

I always thought OB was a bit of a tool. Then I started reading some of his tips and tactics and realized he was either full of it or hunting the dumbest deer in the world. Well, he was full of it( double drop tine buck) AND hunting the dumbest deer in the world( his HF buck). For all of you who cant believe a Chrisitian could do this, did you ever think he was probably faking that too?


----------



## Cjclemens

At the risk of making some people mad, I'll say it again - just like I mentioned in the Marc Anthony thread - the only people who are really upset about this are the leg-humping horn porn addicts. The rest of us normal hunters probably aren't surprised. I can see how it might be easy getting addicted to the "fame" (or whatever you wanna call it). Throw a little money in there, and you have a recipe for scumbags coming out of the woodwork, trying to cash in on what used to be a noble and respectable sport.


----------



## Scotty C

DaneHunter said:


> I think people are mainly upset because it crushed their own dream. Everyone wishes they have a 200 plus deer on their little plot of hunting property and here comes OB along with OG and he actually has such a thing! Gave every hunter the hope that he too could have a free range monster like the OG. Then when it comes out that it was all a fraud, its hard to swallow. Its like coming down for Christmas and finding out Santa is really your dad, it takes away a little of your innocence.


Well said..
AT has always been the same way though.. Bashing threads last for 40 pages and somebody that wants genuine help hardly gets a look.

I do feel bad for Chad.. He probably, at one time, hunted for the pure love of chasing big whitetails. $$$$ makes people do crazy things.


----------



## Scotty C

mn5503 said:


> What's he the best at? He's not even a very good liar and that seems to be one of his "best" qualities...


I should have said TRYING to be the best at something.


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> I think people are mainly upset because it crushed their own dream. Everyone wishes they have a 200 plus deer on their little plot of hunting property and here comes OB along with OG and he actually has such a thing! Gave every hunter the hope that he too could have a free range monster like the OG. Then when it comes out that it was all a fraud, its hard to swallow. Its like coming down for Christmas and finding out Santa is really your dad, it takes away a little of your innocence.


If your hopes and dreams revolve around a 200" rack, you're truly missing out on some of the best things in hunting. That's whats sad, to me.


----------



## Scotty C

Cjclemens said:


> If your hopes and dreams revolve around a 200" rack, you're truly missing out on some of the best things in hunting. That's whats sad, to me.


People who say they never hoped to kill a 200inch buck are lying. I'd love to kill one. It doesn't consume me like it does to other hunters but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to have the opportunity


----------



## APAsuphan

Kb83 said:


> Well it appears I will be eating crow to. I'm a little shocked and saddened by all of this. I have had numerous private conversations with Chad over the last few years and genuinely liked the guy. It never had anything to do with any of the deer he shot (or didnt) I more or less thought of him as a friend. I guess as much of a friend as one can make through the internet. Never was about any sort of "hero" worship. Only hero's in my life are my father, grandfather and friends who put their life on the line fighting for our country. I just truly felt I had a friendship with him and even invited him up to do some fishing any time. Guess I have been taught a valuable lesson about taking what you see on the Internet at face value.
> To be honest I still believe he is a good person at his core. We had many conversations of things pertaining to things other than hunting. My guess is he lost his way and got caught up in the glamor of the spotlight that comes with big bucks. I'm not sure what makes a person go to these lengths over something as dumb as a deer. It really is sad. I hope he finds his way and learns something from all of this. If not for him for those children he is raising. Sometimes priorities become skewed to the point where you can not see the real goal in life.


Don't feel too bad, he fooled a lot of people including me. My apologies to Dean, I thought I was defending a "friend". Boy was I wrong.


----------



## 3dn4jc

What are the chances that OG, the real one is/was locked up in a fence somewhere on death row just waiting for this scam to unfold? OB was sure He could get pics of him this summer, sounds fishy to me, I think OG is alive but not in the wild IMO.


----------



## Cjclemens

Scotty C said:


> People who say they never hoped to kill a 200inch buck are lying. I'd love to kill one. It doesn't consume me like it does to other hunters but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to have the opportunity


I'm not saying I wouldn't want to shoot one, too. However, I'm not living in a fantasy land like some people. I know some guys around here that go out every October, looking for their giant, never find it, and end up pissed off/disappointed by January. To me, they're hunting for the wrong reasons and missing out on everything that's really great about the sport.


----------



## BP1992

3dn4jc said:


> What are the chances that OG, the real one is/was locked up in a fence somewhere on death row just waiting for this scam to unfold? OB was sure He could get pics of him this summer, sounds fishy to me, I think OG is alive but not in the wild IMO.


That is exactly what was going on.


----------



## sticknstring33

Originally Posted by blinginpse
"I feel like I'm in science class again with all the abbreviations."

Quote Originally Posted by nhns4 
"Did ya fail that too?"



blinginpse said:


> No I remember the molecule FU lol


Well played sir! lol


----------



## Scotty C

Cjclemens said:


> I'm not saying I wouldn't want to shoot one, too. However, I'm not living in a fantasy land like some people. I know some guys around here that go out every October, looking for their giant, never find it, and end up pissed off/disappointed by January. To me, they're hunting for the wrong reasons and missing out on everything that's really great about the sport.


Agreed. 
I love everything about bowhunting. Its fun getting my kids and students involved and its fun to chase big deer,


----------



## rodney482

Agree.. Exchange of the day.. Possibly the month




sticknstring33 said:


> Originally Posted by blinginpse
> "I feel like I'm in science class again with all the abbreviations."
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by nhns4
> "Did ya fail that too?"
> 
> 
> 
> Well played sir! lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> If your hopes and dreams revolve around a 200" rack, you're truly missing out on some of the best things in hunting. That's whats sad, to me.


I love being out hunting, deer, squirrels, anything. But you cant tell me that if you saw a 200 inch deer on your trail camera, or even saw one 300 yards out it wouldnt make your hunt a little more exciting. The "Hope" is that you bring home a trophy, whether its a doe, or a 200 inch is part of the hunt. Yes I love hunting, but I wouldn't be hunting on a barren piece of ground that has nothing on it.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Agree.. Exchange of the day.. Possibly the month


Don't give Bling to much credit, that'd be the only smart thing he's ever said.


----------



## DV1

Confucius say...Man who seek spotlight best not have bad things to spotlight.


----------



## Iceman130

I have tried to contact chasin whitetail. The OP of OG maybe he can shed some light of what's going on? Although I'm sure that he was in on it too


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> I love being out hunting, deer, squirrels, anything. But you cant tell me that if you saw a 200 inch deer on your trail camera, or even saw one 300 yards out it wouldnt make your hunt a little more exciting. The "Hope" is that you bring home a trophy, whether its a doe, or a 200 inch is part of the hunt. Yes I love hunting, but I wouldn't be hunting on a barren piece of ground that has nothing on it.


I guess thats where you and I differ. I hunt family ground that has been in the family for generations. There's not a lot of it left, and there's not a real big chance I'll shoot a booner there. Yes, there is some excitement in seeing nice deer there, but I'm gonna hunt it just the same - whether I see any shooters or not. Sometimes I go home empty handed, sometimes I shoot something. Either way, I'm just damn happy to be a part of that little piece of earth that I can call my own. God willing and regardless of whats out there, Ill hunt that lousy piece of timber till I cant hunt anymore.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Iceman130 said:


> I have tried to contact chasin whitetail. The OP of OG maybe he can shed some light of what's going on? Although I'm sure that he was in on it too


Many here believe that ChasinWhitetails and OB are the same person.


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> I guess thats where you and I differ. I hunt family ground that has been in the family for generations. There's not a lot of it left, and there's not a real big chance I'll shoot a booner there. Yes, there is some excitement in seeing nice deer there, but I'm gonna hunt it just the same - whether I see any shooters or not. Sometimes I go home empty handed, sometimes I shoot something. Either way, I'm just damn happy to be a part of that little piece of earth that I can call my own. God willing and regardless of whats out there, Ill hunt that lousy piece of timber till I cant hunt anymore.


I honestly think you and I are on the same page. Maybe Im not just communicating it well enough. :angel:


----------



## Saddleshooter

This never passed the smell test to me. 99.9% of us hunters want ever show our best buds pics of a 130 class buck on our trail cams...lol


----------



## robampton

Well my theory on whether OG is wild or not is this. I think if he was wild, he would be dead. A deer that size, being visible during the daylight, would have been poached. I could be wrong, but the sheer calmness that was shown during those threads now leads me to believe this deer is tucked away in a safe place waiting to grow enough bone to take the world record. That would also explain why they had no problems sharing photos etc. I would bet they those involved started the process of creating history on this deer because they measured him and projected he would take the trophy this year. Just a process to make the take down have credibility.


----------



## Iceman130

WVohioFAN said:


> Many here believe that ChasinWhitetails and OB are the same person.


Very well could be.. I just noticed chasin whitetail had been on since all of this so I had hopes of getting a response


----------



## Dean W

Chasen an 195 B&C BOTH said they knew this deer, both have been logged in since this broke, an no response....


----------



## B-G-K

Dean W said:


> Chasen an 195 B&C BOTH said they knew this deer, both have been logged in since this broke, an no response....


Go figure


----------



## BP1992

Dean W said:


> Chasen an 195 B&C BOTH said they knew this deer, both have been logged in since this broke, an no response....


195 B&C is on right now. Guess he's hiding too.


----------



## Eagle48

I've PM'd 195 B&C and he said that he's freinds with Chasen but has only spoke with ob over the phone and isn't really aware of whats going on yet. Said he's at work and will read through this evening and shed any light he can, I think.


----------



## Dean W

BP1992 said:


> 195 B&C is on right now. Guess he's hiding too.


 I noticed... lol "cricket's'


----------



## Victory357

robampton said:


> Well my theory on whether OG is wild or not is this. I think if he was wild, he would be dead. A deer that size, being visible during the daylight, would have been poached. I could be wrong, but the sheer calmness that was shown during those threads now leads me to believe this deer is tucked away in a safe place waiting to grow enough bone to take the world record. That would also explain why they had no problems sharing photos etc. I would bet they those involved started the process of creating history on this deer because they measured him and projected he would take the trophy this year. Just a process to make the take down have credibility.



Just a thought - 

If it was actually in the works to claim the world record, it is a virtual certainty that a federal crime would have been comitted. That is called fraud, and it would, for instance, have a large negative effect on Milo Hansen. Any person that would have bought the rights to reproduce the image of this deer would have been criminally defrauded.

Perhaps it is better that OB was actually caught at this stage.

Also, if they have gone through this elaborate of a process to set the stage for this fraud, it is possible that the deer is actually already dead and that they planned to produce the antlers next season and claim it was killed in 2014.


----------



## BP1992

Victory357 said:


> Just a thought -
> 
> If it was actually in the works to claim the world record, it is a virtual certainty that a federal crime would have been comitted. That is called fraud, and it would, for instance, have a large negative effect on Milo Hansen. Any person that would have bought the rights to reproduce the image of this deer would have been criminally defrauded.
> 
> Perhaps it is better that OB was actually caught at this stage.
> 
> Also, if they have gone through this elaborate of a process to set the stage for this fraud, it is possible that the deer is actually already dead and that they planned to produce the antlers next season and claim it was killed in 2014.


Exactly my thoughts. OB was about to attempt to steal hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not millions that he would have made off of the deer. I really believe that the deer is dead and the antlers were ready to be used this coming season.


----------



## B-G-K

BP1992 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. OB was about to attempt to steal hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not millions that he would have made off of the deer. I really believe that the deer is dead and the antlers were ready to be used this coming season.


I think it was more he was just an attention w-hore


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread is so much more entertaining than anything on cable television!

Only on AT!


----------



## pinski79

WVohioFAN said:


> This thread is so much more entertaining than anything on cable television!
> 
> Only on AT!


making my work day fly by


----------



## BP1992

B-G-K said:


> I think it was more he was just an attention w-hore


Then why would the high fence operation owner be in on it?


----------



## B-G-K

BP1992 said:


> Then why would the high fence operation owner be in on it?


We don't know for sure the deer was high fence. Or if he just got the pics and such and did it on his own. Who knows.... Seems if he was legitimately going to go for the world record he would've done a better job than going and ordering a replica that's been on the market since the 80's and make no alteration....


----------



## vonfoust

BP1992 said:


> Then why would the high fence operation owner be in on it?


If the HF operator was in on it, with all the other thought put in, I would think he would at least have the common sense to erase OB's pic on their website. I don't think he was in on it. I think OB was 'hunting' there one day a couple years ago and saw OG. Realized he had a chance at a deer that would score high enough as a typical to net a WR. Asked the HF operator if the guy had any trailcam pics of OG. Easy enough to change the dates. Cooked up this scheme to make it 'legal'.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

B-G-K said:


> I think it was more he was just an attention w-hore


 I believe it was all about money, he might make a good politician, they can steal and nobody seems to care.


----------



## bamatide15

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I believe it was all about money, he might make a good politician, they can steal and nobody seems to care.


I mildly disagree with you on this. I don't think it was about money. I think it was about the attention, recognition, adoration, and to some extent the power it gave him over some. I also believe this is what politicians are after. Most of them are very wealthy before they enter politics.


----------



## itallushrt

Dean Bower is my hero.


----------



## vonfoust

So basically all OB's Grandfather taught him was the phone number for DDranch?


----------



## bigrobc

I think there is still some surprises headed our way. Too many hands been in this cookie jar


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

bamatide15 said:


> I mildly disagree with you on this. I don't think it was about money. I think it was about the attention, recognition, adoration, and to some extent the power it gave him over some. I also believe this is what politicians are after. Most of them are very wealthy before they enter politics.


 Most politicians are wealthy before they enter politics and they like power. They mostly like the power to put more money in their pockets.


----------



## bamatide15

bigrobc said:


> I think there is still some surprises headed our way. Too many hands been in this cookie jar


I could not agree with you more. I know that I have a bit more information myself but am waiting too see what comes out this evening.


----------



## pope125

BP1992 said:


> 195 B&C is on right now. Guess he's hiding too.


No balls !


----------



## gediger

Wow this is better than any soap opera lol


----------



## bamatide15

pope125 said:


> No balls !


I have spoken with him several times through PM today. He is at work and is doing it now over his phone. He said he will try to get on tonight to shed some light on the story. Let's give him a break until then. This is messy for a lot of people.


----------



## Dean W

bigrobc said:


> I think there is still some surprises headed our way. Too many hands been in this cookie jar


No doubt!


----------



## pope125

bamatide15 said:


> I could not agree with you more. I know that I have a bit more information myself but am waiting too see what comes out this evening.


Who the hell can you believe these days? Its just crazy what people do , do they think at all before they do something?


----------



## Dean W

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=366287


----------



## itallushrt

You all should have listened to me 6 months ago in the Southern OH giant thread....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056&page=85&p=1068932026#post1068932026


----------



## BP1992

Dean W said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=366287


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## JMart294

It's really unfortunate how this turned out. I thought it was awesome what OB was doing with this deer. I feel pretty stupid now. I to owe Dean an apology.


----------



## JMart294

Dean W said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=366287


That is hilarious. lol


----------



## flinginairos

dean w said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=366287



hahahaha!!


----------



## stevewes2004

bamatide15 said:


> .... I know that I have a bit more information myself but am waiting too see what comes out this evening.



Why wait?


----------



## King

Just an FYI, but regardless the lengths some members go (Ohiobooners), the same rules still apply for Archerytalk. The creation of alters will get yourself into some trouble.


----------



## Binney59

Good, I was getting sick of all the Ohiobooners leg humping that was going on around here. What a loser.


----------



## itallushrt

Turns out this DD Ranch is like 15 minutes from my wife's grandparents who live in Jackson, OH. Looks like I"m gonna have to propose a weekender and go kill myself a zebra or a wildebeast. Both are under 5k. Think they have any of those Olan Mills like backgrounds for my kill shot to make it look like I'm actually in Africa?

Would be sweet and then I'd be a local AT celebrity!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

itallushrt said:


> You all should have listened to me 6 months ago in the Southern OH giant thread....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056&page=85&p=1068932026#post1068932026


I saw the picture you posted on that thread, I honestly couldn't tell if it was the same buck since the picture was from behind. How did you get that picture and what else did you know?


----------



## SamPotter

The funny thing is that I logged on today to check on the Marc Anthony thread. This one is just as juicy, probably even more. I feel bad for anyone that legitimately kills more than a few big bucks from here on out- they will be guilty until proven innocent, all because of a few conmen. 

As for the theory that OG is Godzilla, just different years: I think this is the most likely scenario. Dblungem is optimistic and I don't blame him, but the similarities of OG and Godzilla coupled with the proven fraud of the other bucks doesn't look too promising.


----------



## bamatide15

stevewes2004 said:


> Why wait?


Because I would want to be treated the same way. *As far as I can tell*, the other individual with the first hand information is in no way tangled up in this.


----------



## pinski79

bamatide15 said:


> Because I would want to be treated the same way. *As far as I can tell*, the other individual with the first hand information is in no way tangled up in this.


makes sense


----------



## bigrobc

itallushrt said:


> Turns out this DD Ranch is like 15 minutes from my wife's grandparents who live in Jackson, OH. Looks like I"m gonna have to propose a weekender and go kill myself a zebra or a wildebeast. Both are under 5k. Think they have any of those Olan Mills like backgrounds for my kill shot to make it look like I'm actually in Africa?
> 
> Would be sweet and then I'd be a local AT celebrity!


Funny stuff


----------



## itallushrt

Check this guy out from the DD ranch ... he wore face paint to a high fence to gut shoot a baby zebra. AWESOME!

http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-S.JPG


----------



## pinski79

itallushrt said:


> Turns out this DD Ranch is like 15 minutes from my wife's grandparents who live in Jackson, OH. Looks like I"m gonna have to propose a weekender and go kill myself a zebra or a wildebeast. Both are under 5k. Think they have any of those Olan Mills like backgrounds for my kill shot to make it look like I'm actually in Africa?
> 
> Would be sweet and then I'd be a local AT celebrity!


there is a family down the road from me that has a zdonk. I'll put you on him for half that price


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

Well I guess you could say....

THE BUCK STOPS HERE


----------



## itallushrt

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I saw the picture you posted on that thread, I honestly couldn't tell if it was the same buck since the picture was from behind. How did you get that picture and what else did you know?


Call it intuition...that guy always struck me as a blowhard with no real street cred. Looks like I was right. The pic I posted was just one I found on the web with a very visible fence.


----------



## itallushrt

pinski79 said:


> there is a family down the road from me that has a zdonk. I'll put you on him for half that price


I need a pic of glory pic background before I commit to anything. 

Have any that look like one of those watering holes with all sorts of animals coming up to it. I'll pay extra if you dress up like a tribesman complete with blackface and spear and pose with me!


----------



## APAsuphan

itallushrt said:


> Check this guy out from the DD ranch ... he wore face paint to a high fence to gut shoot a baby zebra. AWESOME!
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-S.JPG


Wow


----------



## Victory357

itallushrt said:


> Check this guy out from the DD ranch ... he wore face paint to a high fence to gut shoot a baby zebra. AWESOME!
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-S.JPG



That is actually extremely sad.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Beamen123 said:


> Just an FYI, but regardless the lengths some members go (Ohiobooners), the same rules still apply for Archerytalk. The creation of alters will get yourself into some trouble.


Hey Beamen...can you please rephrase what you are trying to say here? Just want to make sure you aren't saying that OB had an alternate account or something.


----------



## hunt1up

From the other thread. WOW!!! 

*Unfortunately I have been in that position on a much lower level. After I killed my 192 double droptine I was accused of poaching the deer. I killed him 100% legal but had to prove it. The next year I killed a 188. Again, I was told no one has that kind of success. Again I produced a witness (the farmer). Then the poop really hit the fan. The next year I killed a 213" typical. Big deer don't go unnoticed. I understand why ppl question what I've killed. I try to explain that 90% of my success is attributable to the farms I hunt. The fact that my opening day buck gave me my 6th booner is a tough one to believe. I get that. It's why I carry no ego. You're a fool if you believe that kind of luck is something to gloat about. You appreciate it and cherish it, not piss it away with an Elitest ego. *

Now you get to be in the that position on an equal level, lol! I too thought that dude lived the perfect life, almost too perfect. Great family, banging hot wife that loves to hunt, unlimited time to kill giant bucks. What a crock. Then to hide it all in a veil of loving god and some other BS. Sounds like ole Spook, a god fearing man. Pure garbage.

Then to degrade other losers. Sounds like a grade A sociopath with true mental issues. A sane person wouldn't go to such lengths of deceit, even making such "genuine" videos as he did. The guy needs to see a shrink...SERIOUSLY!


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS

I have been gone for awhile, can someone tell me at what post # this thread blew up.


----------



## flopduster

Sad, I was sucked too.

Sadly I noticed on that autumn antlers replica site that they have sold over 5000 copies of the Kansas King rack, imagine the lies that have been told..


----------



## bamatide15

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey Beamen...can you please rephrase what you are trying to say here? Just want to make sure you aren't saying that OB had an alternate account or something.


I think he was referring to the joke alternate user name ohiohighfence.


----------



## bamatide15

flopduster said:


> Sad, I was sucked too.
> 
> Sadly I noticed on that autumn antlers replica site that they have sold over 5000 copies of the Kansas King rack, imagine the lies that have been told..


Man am I in the wrong business!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

itallushrt said:


> Call it intuition...that guy always struck me as a blowhard with no real street cred. Looks like I was right. The pic I posted was just one I found on the web with a very visible fence.


I'd say you were dead on, I kept reading and there were lots of folks taking shots at you for it. I bet they're feeling a little silly now.


----------



## DB444

First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.

I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it. 

I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further. 

I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are, this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive. 

None of us are perfect! I forgive you you in hopes that one day I'll be forgiven.


----------



## vonfoust

Do you think there was ever a point where OB thought to himself "Oh s***! I'm in too deep to quit now."?


----------



## blinginpse

And the man has spoke


----------



## bamatide15

Thank you for that statement Dean.


----------



## stevewes2004

Wow, just wow. Impressive investigation Dean.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Dean Bower said:


> First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.
> 
> I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it.
> 
> I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further.
> 
> I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive.
> 
> None of us are perfect!


????? Thought you were leaving for good??


----------



## stevewes2004

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> I have been gone for awhile, can someone tell me at what post # this thread blew up.


Page 24 post #585 is the first proof of his fraud i believe.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Relax Dean just kidding :wink:


----------



## rutnstrut

one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


----------



## X10ring

I'm surprised no1 caught on faster that browse line is really obvious once u look.. I guess most of us weren't looking for a fraud he had me hook line and sinker. Thanks DB for opening the curtains


----------



## brandon170

By OB's previous postings I don't think he would have ever fessed up. He would have road this out forever if he would not have been caught in his lies by Mr. Bower.


----------



## King

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey Beamen...can you please rephrase what you are trying to say here? Just want to make sure you aren't saying that OB had an alternate account or something.


No, I was only referring to OB when I stated "the lengths some members go". The alter I was referring to was a link that someone posted from another member creating an alter strictly in retaliation to Ohiobooners idiotic actions.


----------



## highstrung556

It's pretty pathetic that OB has falsified his deer harvests. I've been following this thread since the beginning.

I've never killed a deer. Partially because I only have access to public land, messed up a few situations, flat out missed and I don't refuse a shot on a pig.

This goy comes on here and lies to everyone. His desire for acceptance or idolization is disgusting and I have zero sorrow in my heart for someone like this.

OB, your a sorry piece of work.


----------



## AmishArcher

Beamen123 said:


> Just an FYI, but regardless the lengths some members go (Ohiobooners), the same rules still apply for Archerytalk. The creation of alters will get yourself into some trouble.


BOOOOOOO!!!! 

Randy's such a buzzkill


----------



## flinginairos

rutnstrut said:


> one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


I was one of those guys. I thought Dean was crazy but it all makes sense now. Dean i'm sorry buddy! Good work on finding those pics. I can't believe it took this long for it all to come out!


----------



## stevewes2004

rutnstrut said:


> one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


No lie!!!


----------



## King

AmishArcher said:


> BOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Randy's such a buzzkill


Watch it. I'll dig deep enough to see if you've created an alter! :brave: :bartstush:


----------



## Mike318

OB = Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

rutnstrut said:


> one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


That's what happens when you lie to people, those same people tend not to believe anything you say from that point on. I don't think anyone needs to apologize to someone that has duped them before.


----------



## itallushrt

rutnstrut said:


> one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


hear, hear!


----------



## Big Country

Dean, not sure what would be a "good" way to approach something like this? One thing is sure, the situation would have unraveled as notoriety increased anyhow. There were simply too many components of this story that were known to others. Sooner or later somebody would have seen something that set off an alarm.

I doubt that we have seen the last of this. Hopefully OB`s family gets through this with as little damage as possible.


----------



## DB444

rutnstrut said:


> one thing that really gets me since all of this came to light is all the people that were jumping Dean's case. A lot of people that were very vocal towards Dean have been quiet, that includes no apologies. If you are going to insult/accuse someone, at least have the balls to admit you were out of line.


Thank you for saying that but sadly it's not the first time I have been falsely accused of something directly related to trying to help someone. I'm not attempting to say I'm perfect but people do have a tendency to throw slander about on here without being remorseful. I think it's a special gift to be tolerant of others in the face of adversity.


PS on a side note, I would have love to have punched a few guys "back in the day" over that Big Boy fiasco ( ;


----------



## WVohioFAN

I get a kick out of all the scumbags who hide behind religion which only strengthens my opinion that ANYONE associated with religion or politics is a lying, thieving, crook.


----------



## itallushrt

So who is Chasenwhitetail ? 

That is the user that started the Souther Ohio Giant thread....


----------



## redneckromeo

Chad indicated his wife might be the one to kill OG. Do you think it's possible he has him in a secret location and was going to take his unknowing wife out for a hunt and let her kill him unaware it was a HF deer? She'd be able to pass a lie detector test to get him in the books and Chad could sit back and be the hero that scouted out the WR for his wife. After all, nobody would suspect her of foul play and he could collect on the money and fame along with her.


----------



## BP1992

itallushrt said:


> So who is Chasenwhitetail ?
> 
> That is the user that started the Souther Ohio Giant thread....


Probably ohiobooners


----------



## chaded

redneckromeo said:


> Chad indicated his wife might be the one to kill OG. Do you think it's possible he has him in a secret location and was going to take his unknowing wife out for a hunt and let her kill him unaware it was a HF deer? She'd be able to pass a lie detector test to get him in the books and Chad could sit back and be the hero that scouted out the WR for his wife. After all, nobody would suspect her of foul play and he could collect on the money and fame along with her.


Really doubt it. She probably at least knew somewhat of what he has done.


----------



## King

WVohioFAN said:


> I get a kick out of all the scumbags who hide behind religion which only strengthens my opinion that ANYONE associated with religion or politics is a lying, thieving, crook.


Just because someone is bold in their faith doesn't mean they're a liar. I'm a devout Christian and pray that all men and women turn from their ways, repent and accept Christ as their Lord and Saviour. Does that make me a liar... a thief... a crook?


----------



## BP1992

redneckromeo said:


> Chad indicated his wife might be the one to kill OG. Do you think it's possible he has him in a secret location and was going to take his unknowing wife out for a hunt and let her kill him unaware it was a HF deer? She'd be able to pass a lie detector test to get him in the books and Chad could sit back and be the hero that scouted out the WR for his wife. After all, nobody would suspect her of foul play and he could collect on the money and fame along with her.


Yep, he kept saying he hoped she would be the one to kill it. He actually KNEW she was going to kill it. She probably knew about it though. Girl + world record = RICH


----------



## -bowfreak-

I have always found OB to be respectful and a nice guy who always shedded criticism better than most. I took him at his word. I guess I really didn't care that much as bowhunting for me has always been about fun. I love to bowhunt and I love to kill stuff with a bow. If it just so happens to be a big (for me) animal it is even better. As it stands now it looks like OB is not who he says he was. No big deal. Many a man has tried to get ahead in life or in play by less than legit reasons. I have no reason to even care what OB's reasons were or if all of this is a big misunderstanding as I really don't care. I will however stick up for those of you that are attacking his Christianity. You see the only thing that separates a believer from non-believers is that believers like myself and OB realize we are filthy rags to God. We have asked for His forgiveness and a personal relationship with Him. We are saved by His grace. We are all failures.....we are human and Christianity doesn't keep us from falling prey to the same sins as non-Christians. While our actions on Earth have consequences, like ridicule on AT, the old self is as far as the east is from the west from our new self and God doesn't remember our sins. So in the grand scheme of things, this doesn't even matter.


----------



## Eagle48

Dean Bower said:


> Thank you for saying that but sadly it's not the first time I have been falsely accused of something directly related to trying to help someone. I'm not attempting to say I'm perfect but people do have a tendency to throw slander about on here without being remorseful. I think it's a special gift to be tolerant of others in the face of adversity.
> 
> 
> PS on a side note, I would have love to have punched a few guys "back in the day" over that Big Boy fiasco ( ;


Sure, claim innocence now, but you know you mislead and striaght lied for a large part of that "big boy" thread. Congrats on outting OB and his scamming ways, but you can't just simply act like you've been a choir boy, that whole "big boy" ordeal was a direct result of lies you propogated. One thing is still unknown, is OG real, alive and well, or was he a ruse for more fame down the road. We'll probably never really know the full truth so far as OG is concerned.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Beamen123 said:


> Just because someone is bold about their religion doesn't mean they're a liar. I'm a devout Christian and pray that all men and women turn from their ways, repent and accept Christ as their Lord and Saviour. Does that make me a liar... a thief... a crook?



If you're a preacher my answer is "Yes." I gave an opinion which I am entitled to do. Obviously, I don't believe as you do. Now I guess you'll ban me because of it. I can't say I'd be surprised.


----------



## my3sons

WVohioFAN said:


> I get a kick out of all the scumbags who hide behind religion which only strengthens my opinion that ANYONE associated with religion or politics is a lying, thieving, crook.


Wow pretty harsh words. So since my family and I attend mass on Saturday night that makes me a lying, thieving, and a crook, you need some help. Blake


----------



## blazinsoles

ohiobooners said:


> I knew starting out that not everyone would think its a great idea. I haven't fully convinced myself that it is yet. The big thing is that the bucks location is nowhere near where anyone believes it to be. The OP on the other thread and I laugh about where the buck went and ended up because it is very out of the ordinary.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2229863&page=2

You dont say?!? I guess he wasnt entirely dishonest.


----------



## chaded

-bowfreak- said:


> I have always found OB to be respectful and a nice guy who always shedded criticism better than most. I took him at his word. I guess I really didn't care that much as bowhunting for me has always been about fun. I love to bowhunt and I love to kill stuff with a bow. If it just so happens to be a big (for me) animal it is even better. As it stands now it looks like OB is not who he says he was. No big deal. Many a man has tried to get ahead in life or in play by less than legit reasons. I have no reason to even care what OB's reasons were or if all of this is a big misunderstanding as I really don't care. I will however stick up for those of you that are attacking his Christianity. You see the only thing that separates a believer from non-believers is that believers like myself and OB realize we are filthy rags to God. We have asked for His forgiveness and a personal relationship with Him. We are saved by His grace. We are all failures.....we are human and Christianity doesn't keep us from falling prey to the same sins as non-Christians. While our actions on Earth have consequences, like ridicule on AT, the old self is as far as the east is from the west from our new self and God doesn't remember our sins. So in the grand scheme of things, this doesn't even matter.




Sounds like "once saved, always saved, no matter how you live" to me. Is that correct?


----------



## King

WVohioFAN said:


> If you're a preacher my answer is "Yes." I gave an opinion which I am entitled to do. Obviously, I don't believe as you do. *Now I guess you'll ban me because of it. I can't say I'd be surprised*.


Not sure why you'd say that. Some underlying issue you have with me or the staff?


----------



## X10ring

Not another god pissing match.... Hey beamen can u tell us if chasenwhitetails was/is OB??


----------



## blazinsoles

man this sucks. Ill be honest. I thought he was genuine honest person, with a vast knowledge of how to get it done. guess not


----------



## KSQ2

WVohioFAN said:


> If you're a preacher my answer is "Yes." I gave an opinion which I am entitled to do. Obviously, I don't believe as you do. Now I guess you'll ban me because of it. I can't say I'd be surprised.


Still praying for you buddy.


----------



## bub77

Wow, just got caught up on everything. Awesome


----------



## itallushrt

X10ring said:


> Not another god pissing match.... Hey beamen can u tell us if chasenwhitetails was/is OB??


Yeah, same source IP? If not the same IP what about the first 2 or 3 octets? Can geolocate it.


----------



## BP1992

x10ring said:


> hey beamen can u tell us if chasenwhitetails was/is ob??


x2...


----------



## WVohioFAN

Beamen123 said:


> Not sure why you'd say that. Some underlying issue you have with me or the staff?


Not at all. It's just that usually, if you divulge to a believer that you don't share in their delusion, they tend to get angry. I assumed you'd try and cast me out of paradise since I'm not in the herd.


----------



## APAsuphan

Dean Bower said:


> Thank you for saying that but sadly it's not the first time I have been falsely accused of something directly related to trying to help someone. I'm not attempting to say I'm perfect but people do have a tendency to throw slander about on here without being remorseful. I think it's a special gift to be tolerant of others in the face of adversity.
> 
> 
> PS on a side note, I would have love to have punched a few guys "back in the day" over that Big Boy fiasco ( ;


Dean I was one of those very vocal against you. I don't know if you saw my earlier post or not, but I truly apologize. I thought I was defending a friend, I feel a little betrayed and stupid to be honest. I should have trusted my gut, when I saw that high fence buck I just had a very strong feeling it was a preserve buck. The pure white rack in forested region is a dead give away. Shortly after he PM'd me a bunch and I began to trust him. However, several times I asked him to see field photos of his two biggest and he always had an excuse for not having them. I just gave him the benefit of the doubt. Again Dean, I apologize and I thank you for bringing this out into the open.


----------



## Fullstrutter

redneckromeo said:


> Chad indicated his wife might be the one to kill OG. Do you think it's possible he has him in a secret location and was going to take his unknowing wife out for a hunt and let her kill him unaware it was a HF deer? She'd be able to pass a lie detector test to get him in the books and Chad could sit back and be the hero that scouted out the WR for his wife. After all, nobody would suspect her of foul play and he could collect on the money and fame along with her.


That'd be brilliant, albeit effed to the max. I'd also tend to believe it'd be pretty impossible to have the entire thing be unknown to her. Also...taking it that far...if he got caught (probably more like when not if)....it would easily rip his family and life apart. She'd never forgive him. That's got a heck of a lot more implication than lying to a bunch of people on the internet.


----------



## -bowfreak-

chaded said:


> Sounds like "once saved, always saved, no matter how you live" to me. Is that correct?


I know that God knows your heart. If you are truly repenting and turning away from sin....yes. Only God and the individual truly know.

Asking for forgiveness because you got caught is totally different.


----------



## WVohioFAN

KSQ2 said:


> Still praying for you buddy.


Why? If you want to do something that would actually have a chance of helping me, .....................send money.


----------



## AmishArcher

Beamen123 said:


> Watch it. I'll dig deep enough to see if you've created an alter! :brave: :bartstush:


:bolt:

fight the power!


----------



## Big Country

WVohioFAN said:


> I get a kick out of all the scumbags who hide behind religion which only strengthens my opinion that *ANYONE associated with religion* or politics is a lying, thieving, crook.


So everybody here who goes to church and/or believes in God is a "lying, thieving, crook."?






WVohioFAN said:


> If you're a preacher my answer is "Yes." I gave an opinion which I am entitled to do. Obviously, I don't believe as you do. *Now I guess you'll ban me because of it. I can't say I'd be surprised*.



I have known Randy for quite a while on here, and I absolutely WOULD be surprised if he banned you for this childish outburst. If I were still on the moderation team here, I absolutely would give you a vacation for the clear violation of site policy. You attacked a moderator for no reason, and you did it on the open board.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Beamen123 said:


> Just because someone is bold in their faith doesn't mean they're a liar. I'm a devout Christian and pray that all men and women turn from their ways, repent and accept Christ as their Lord and Saviour. Does that make me a liar... a thief... a crook?


A christian, bowhunter and a cardinal fan??? I think I am in love


----------



## redneckromeo

A man that lies for this long to everybody around him isn't above keeping a few secrets from his wife. She was going to kill OG I believe because he kept hinting at it. If she knew everything or not remains to be seen.


----------



## AmishArcher

hooiserarcher said:


> A christian, bowhunter and a cardinal fan??? I think I am in love


he had me until cardinals fan ukey:


----------



## Big Country

hooiserarcher said:


> A christian, bowhunter and a cardinal fan??? I think I am in love


2 out of 3 ain`t bad I guess……..:wink:


----------



## bigrobc

Ok enough Jesus talk. How about 
A) is chasenwhitetail& ob the same IP address ?
B) how does all this hurt his family did I miss somethin?
C) all those last few nights of bow season "sitting" in the stand waiting on this "free range" buck of a lifetime to walk by...yall think he was in the lazy boy kicked back & laughing his a..off ? Lol


----------



## Dean W

I'd be surprised if the ip's matched up, ways around that...


----------



## WVohioFAN

Big Country said:


> So everybody here who goes to church and/or believes in God is a "lying, thieving, crook."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have known Randy for quite a while on here, and I absolutely WOULD be surprised if he banned you for this childish outburst. If I were still on the moderation team here, I absolutely would give you a vacation for the clear violation of site policy. You attacked a moderator for no reason, and you did it on the open board.



What a load of BS. I attacked nobody. You're the perfect example of what I'm talking about. He doesn't believe in my book? BURN HIM!!! 

If he bans me I will go directly to the site owner.


----------



## Eagle48

redneckromeo said:


> A man that lies for this long to everybody around him isn't above keeping a few secrets from his wife. She was going to kill OG I believe because he kept hinting at it. If she knew everything or not remains to be seen.


Are they even married, seems like if you watch that episode on trophy pursuit where he was turkey hunting in Florida, she had a different last name?


----------



## hooiserarcher

WVohioFAN said:


> If you're a preacher my answer is "Yes." I gave an opinion which I am entitled to do. Obviously, I don't believe as you do. Now I guess you'll ban me because of it. I can't say I'd be surprised.


That is uncalled for, you cannot lump all people in a category over a few bad apples. There are a ton of hypocritical, lying, thieving people that use the label "Christian" to hide behind. For every bad one though there are quite a few good ones. 

I personally am wary of people who constantly reference God and religion. I love God, proud to be a believer, speak of it some but not constantly preaching.


----------



## Big Country

WVohioFAN said:


> What a load of BS. I attacked nobody. You're the perfect example of what I'm talking about. He doesn't believe in my book? BURN HIM!!!
> 
> *If he bans me I will go directly to the site owner.*



I`m sure you will. 

Please forgive me, and don`t tell the site owner to kick me off. :wink:


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

Dean Bower said:


> First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.
> 
> I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it.
> 
> I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further.
> 
> I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are, this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive.
> 
> None of us are perfect! I forgive you you in hopes that one day I'll be forgiven.


You have nothing to apologize for, nor should you regret how you've handled this situation. The truth is the truth, period. And the truth deserves to be known, no matter
how uncomfortable or painful it is. Your anger towards him is justifiable, after how he treated you. The man lied and made a huge mistake. However, I like you, don't believe that the man should
be buried alive for what he's done. Every Single Person on this forum has done something they're ashamed of, something that's nearly impossible for them to acknowledge.
That's just human nature. We all make mistakes, ALL OF US. But just because we do doesn't mean that our lives should be ruined, nor does it mean that we can't reveal
another's wrong doing, as you have. I'd like to Thank You for letting us know. What's right is right. I think the majority of us are just shocked and confused. I don't personally
know the guy so I'll forego the anger and sadness that he's going to receive from his family and friends. I can understand the obsession for antlers and recognition. I started hunting four years
ago and have one 3pt buck to my credit, which was probably more luck than anything else. However, most of my information on hunting came from TV shows. HA! I thought I was
going to drop a GIANT every time I went out due to those shows. And yes, a part of me wanted fame, recognition, celebrity. It's insanity. Thankfully I stumbled upon AT and picked
up on a few things from the legitimate hard chargers here. I thought OB was just an All American Midwest farm boy who had a penchant for killing monsters. I was looking forward
to the OG thread because he was willing to share the tactics and tips with us. Boy was that Koolaid strong! I'm rambling now. But I just want you to know you've done the right thing.
I don't think it matters how you handled it, because you did handle it. Period. The truth is out. IMO, you did the guy a favor. The truth allows for positive movement. Movement forward.
OB now has a choice to make. If the guy wakes up every morning from now on and tries to be a better person than he was yesterday, that's all we can really ask for. If not, then he's another
sociopath that can easily fade into nothing. The choice is his. Thanks again.


----------



## AmishArcher

WVohioFAN said:


> What a load of BS. I attacked nobody. You're the perfect example of what I'm talking about. He doesn't believe in my book? BURN HIM!!!
> 
> If he bans me I will go directly to the site owner.


and the site owner will laugh at you... Randy has contributed more to t his place in the last 10 years than you'd imagine...

don't be so down bro... smile a little bit.


----------



## redneckromeo

bigrobc said:


> Ok enough Jesus talk. How about
> A) is chasenwhitetail& ob the same IP address ?
> B) how does all this hurt his family did I miss somethin?
> C) all those last few nights of bow season "sitting" in the stand waiting on this "free range" buck of a lifetime to walk by...yall think he was in the lazy boy kicked back & laughing his a..off ? Lol


He's most likely lied to his friends and family about his deer as well. This is not just any old deer, OG is/was a potential WR - if he didn't lie to everybody in his life about this the truth would have surfaced long before now. His career will probably suffer, his relationship might get rocky as a result and all this is on full display on the Internet forever for his kids to see what type of guy dad is. I'd say there's plenty of potential for this to hurt his family.


----------



## chaded

WVohioFAN said:


> What a load of BS. I attacked nobody. You're the perfect example of what I'm talking about. He doesn't believe in my book? BURN HIM!!!
> 
> If he bans me I will go directly to the site owner.



What is your problem? He's not going to ban you for the comment you made. You are acting crazy and seem to be using this as an opportunity to bash religion.


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> What is your problem? He's not going to ban you for the comment you made. You are acting crazy and seem to be using this as an opportunity to bash religion.


That was a response to him saying if he were still a moderator that he would ban me. I love the gang up mentality you all display. The true colors always shine through.

I gave an opinion that I stand by 100%. I broke no rules.


----------



## chaded

WVohioFAN said:


> That was a response to him saying if he were still a moderator that he would ban me. I love the gang up mentality you all display. The true colors always shine through.
> 
> I gave an opinion that I stand by 100%. I broke no rules.



Yeah that's fine. Just let it go. Geez crazy man.


----------



## WVohioFAN

You don't get to decide when I will let things go. Sorry.


----------



## blinginpse

All new


----------



## chaded

Okay don't let it go and be a miserable little man. I don't care. Lol.


----------



## bigrobc

WVohioFAN said:


> That was a response to him saying if he were still a moderator that he would ban me. I love the gang up mentality you all display. The true colors always shine through.
> 
> I gave an opinion that I stand by 100%. I broke no rules.


Yes your opinion was harsh. No u didn't "attack" any one by typing on the internet jeez ....just let it go it don't matter


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> Yeah that's fine. Just let it go. Geez crazy man.


This will also be ignored. However, if the infidel Atheist had written it there would be rioting. I love the double standard.


----------



## chaded

WVohioFAN said:


> This will also be ignored. However, if the infidel Atheist had written it there would be rioting. I love the double standard.


If the shoe fits....


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> If the shoe fits....


No worries. Nothing will be done about your "obvious violation". In fact, you could be much more colorful with your words. They're on your team.


----------



## DaneHunter




----------



## X10ring

Haha geeeeze... So next up is 195 will be speaking eventually, maybe beamen might say something...anything else to look forward to??


----------



## WVohioFAN

Yeah... point proven here. Back on topic.


----------



## chaded

WVohioFAN said:


> No worries. Nothing will be done about your "obvious violation". In fact, you could be much more colorful with your words. They're on your team.


I think there is an "anything and everything" section of the forum that you could go express your displeasure of Christians and how bad they treat you. Let's _try_ to get this thread back on topic.


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> I think there is an "anything and everything" section of the forum that you could go express your displeasure of Christians and how bad they treat you. Let's _try_ to get this thread back on topic.


1 post ahead of you.... and I'll post my opinion anywhere I see fit.


----------



## DaneHunter

Can we Officially change his name from Ohiobooner... to OhioBoner? Makes me feel bad for living in Ohio.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Let it go man. It sure looks like you got problems with someone.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Dean Bower said:


> First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.
> 
> I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it.
> 
> I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further.
> 
> I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are, this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive.
> 
> None of us are perfect! I forgive you you in hopes that one day I'll be forgiven.


Thanks for the post Dean. I honestly can't thank you enough for calling the guy out online. I, like many others, looked up to and aspired to OhioBooners accomplishments, his farms and everything he seemed to stand for. Call me what you want, but I dont think it's crazy that I too wanted 1000 acre farms, walls full of booners, a smokin' hot wife and a great life. But it's important to call a spade a spade. If OhioBooners is a lying, deceiving person and you can prove it, well then by god you should. This entire ordeal will surely make him question his life and what he stands for in order to get it back on track and realize what's important.


----------



## Big Country

DaneHunter said:


> Can we Officially change his name from Ohiobooner... to OhioBoner? Makes me feel bad for living in Ohio.


No……this should NOT make you feel bad for living in Ohio.

Now the Browns…..THAT should make you feel bad for living in Ohio. :wink:


----------



## WVohioFAN

Huntin Hard said:


> Let it go man. It sure looks like you got problems with someone.


I do. People who try and bash me for not sharing their unproven beliefs even though I have done nothing more than give an opinion. And it won't be let go because I will respond to everyone like you, who seems oblivious.


----------



## King

For those that have asked, they do not sure the same IP. I've checked, double checked, and triple checked. I'm surprised actually.


----------



## dblungem

Dean Bower said:


> First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.
> 
> I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it.
> 
> I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further.
> 
> I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are, this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive.
> 
> None of us are perfect! I forgive you you in hopes that one day I'll be forgiven.


I was going to send you a PM, but then thought if I can publicly criticize a man for the way he went about doing something, I can publicly admit that what you said above is admirable. Your right, nobody is perfect and frankly you have helped me and hopefully others learn from anyone's mistake. I know I'm not perfect and highly doubted what you had to say at first. My apologies if I said anything that was negative towards you. Kudos to you for admitting that maybe you could of handled it differently. I wish Chad would have handled it differently as well.


----------



## nagster

Big Country said:


> No……this should NOT make you feel bad for living in Ohio.
> 
> Now the Browns…..THAT should make you feel bad for living in Ohio. :wink:


Lay off The Browns Please, we have been through enough


----------



## Big Country

Beamen123 said:


> For those that have asked, they do not sure the same IP. I've checked, double checked, and triple checked. I'm surprised actually.


Thanks Randy…...


----------



## King

WVohioFAN said:


> I do. People who try and bash me for not sharing their unproven beliefs even though I have done nothing more than give an opinion. And it won't be let go because I will respond to everyone like you, who seems oblivious.


Your opinion was baseless and not needed for this thread. Period. Let's move along now and get this back on topic.


----------



## DaneHunter

Big Country said:


> No……this should NOT make you feel bad for living in Ohio.
> 
> Now the Browns…..THAT should make you feel bad for living in Ohio. :wink:


Dude... I live just north of Cincinnati, and my wife is a Bengals fan.... theres not much hope for me anywhere.


----------



## nagster

Beamen123 said:


> For those that have asked, they do not sure the same IP. I've checked, double checked, and triple checked. I'm surprised actually.


Doesnt mean they arent the same person. I can switch IPs in 2 seconds


----------



## King

Big Country said:


> Thanks Randy…...


Yes sir. Hope all is well BC! It's been a while...


----------



## dblungem

Beamen123 said:


> For those that have asked, they do not sure the same IP. I've checked, double checked, and triple checked. I'm surprised actually.


Very interesting. Either that means he was in on the the whole thing with OB or OG is an actual FR deer. Like I've said before, I don't believe OG's story has been written yet.


----------



## Big Country

nagster said:


> Lay off The Browns Please, we have been through enough


You are correct……my apologies.


----------



## King

nagster said:


> Doesnt mean they arent the same person. I can switch IPs in 2 seconds


I'm not going to get into specifics, but I'm not an idiot when it comes to that. We have ways around that.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Beamen123 said:


> Your opinion was baseless and not needed for this thread. Period. Let's move along now and get this back on topic.


You have no idea how much I disagree with you. Wow.


----------



## X10ring

Big Country said:


> Thanks Randy…...


Ya thanks! So why is CW not chiming in???? C'mon man take over the video of OG he's just gota be real


----------



## Big Country

DaneHunter said:


> Dude... I live just north of Cincinnati, and my wife is a Bengals fan.... theres not much hope for me anywhere.


Just north of Cincy? Probably the biggest bucks in the entire state, maybe the nation are in your back yard. Getting permission to hunt is tougher than a 2 dollar steak though.


----------



## hooiserarcher

WVohioFAN said:


> I do. People who try and bash me for not sharing their unproven beliefs even though I have done nothing more than give an opinion. And it won't be let go because I will respond to everyone like you, who seems oblivious.


If you would have just kept your mouth shut it would have been cool. No one asked you to throw a blanket statement out concerning Christians. 
How would you feel if someone said West Virginia fans were all murderers and child molesters because a few of them are.


----------



## WVohioFAN

hooiserarcher said:


> If you would have just kept your mouth shut it would have been cool. No one asked you to throw a blanket statement out concerning Christians.
> How would you feel if someone said West Virginia fans were all murderers and child molesters because a few of them are.


I'll be sure and ask you for permission before I type my next opinion. ...........


----------



## Treetime5714

There are ways around showing the same IP. It was very funny to me that earlier in this thread he brought up the fact that the OP and him share the same name, hunted the same deer and also share the same birthday. Which to me means he used the same information when he registered both accounts and realized this a little into it. To me, this guy is a mastermind and tried to make it seem like he was the cream of the crop in more ways than one. I know I haven't followed this thread but have been catching up quick. I have seen the thread on Facebook a lot and loved seeing the pictures and thinking of there being a new world record deer. I don't know if the deer is real, fake, behind a pen or wild. I do know a chicken **** when I see one and he tucked tail and ran. To me, him and chasinwhitetail (OP) are in fact the same people and he just put him in the script of this whole fake thing. Sorry if I don't have "clout" to post not being on here all the time but I had to chime in. 




ohiobooners said:


> Here is another little fun fact for everyone. The OP from the original OG thread and I share the same first name, hunted the same deer, and have the same birthday. Interesting eh


----------



## Big Country

hooiserarcher said:


> If you would have just kept your mouth shut it would have been cool. No one asked you to throw a blanket statement out concerning Christians.
> How would you feel if someone said *West Virginia fans* were all murderers and child molesters because a few of them are.



Same mistake I made the first time I saw his user name. 

wvOHIOfan


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> I'll be sure and ask you for permission before I type my next opinion. ...........


Nobody cares about your ridiculous opinions.


----------



## WVohioFAN

I too think Chasin and OB are the same person. I've never seen 195BC post before so I don't have an opinion there.


----------



## hooiserarcher

nagster said:


> Doesnt mean they arent the same person. I can switch IPs in 2 seconds


Exactly, you can have a phone IP, wife's phone IP, 1 or more work IP's 
laptop IP, library IP and on and on. Probably more to the story then what any of us will ever know.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> Nobody cares about your ridiculous opinions.


Only because I don't share in your delusion. But hey, keep attacking me. It'll be ignored and I'm sure they'll eventually ban ME for responding.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot


----------



## Big Country

Treetime5714 said:


> There are ways around showing the same IP. It was very funny to me that earlier in this thread he brought up the fact that the OP and him share the same name, hunted the same deer and also share the same birthday. Which to me means he used the same information when he registered both accounts and realized this a little into it. To me, this guy is a mastermind and tried to make it seem like he was the cream of the crop in more ways than one. I know I haven't followed this thread but have been catching up quick. I have seen the thread on Facebook a lot and loved seeing the pictures and thinking of there being a new world record deer. I don't know if the deer is real, fake, behind a pen or wild. I do know a chicken **** when I see one and he tucked tail and ran. To me, him and chasinwhitetail (OP) are in fact the same people and he just put him in the script of this whole fake thing. Sorry if I don't have "clout" to post not being on here all the time but I had to chime in.



You have as much "clout" as anybody else here……..and FWIW, I agree that they are likely one in the same.


----------



## chaded

There he is.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot



Oh wow. Here we go!!


Tell us what you know.


----------



## mn5503

Treetime5714 said:


> There are ways around showing the same IP. It was very funny to me that earlier in this thread he brought up the fact that the OP and him share the same name, hunted the same deer and also share the same birthday. Which to me means he used the same information when he registered both accounts and realized this a little into it. To me, this guy is a mastermind and tried to make it seem like he was the cream of the crop in more ways than one. I know I haven't followed this thread but have been catching up quick. I have seen the thread on Facebook a lot and loved seeing the pictures and thinking of there being a new world record deer. I don't know if the deer is real, fake, behind a pen or wild. I do know a chicken **** when I see one and he tucked tail and ran. To me, him and chasinwhitetail (OP) are in fact the same people and he just put him in the script of this whole fake thing. Sorry if I don't have "clout" to post not being on here all the time but I had to chime in.


Yeah, the chances of all those things being the same, not good.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Big Country said:


> Same mistake I made the first time I saw his user name.
> 
> wvOHIOfan


Lol I see that now. The same principal applies.


----------



## Big Country

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot


Uh-Oh…….

How fast can you post a pic of yourself holding a note saying you are NOT ohiobooners? :wink:


----------



## BP1992

chaded said:


> There he is.


Kinda funny how he shows up as soon as a mod declares he believes them to be 2 different people.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Jeesh, I have spent my entire afternoon at work reading from page, like 24 or something, catching up on all this confusion. My eyes hurt and my productivity is crap......

Part of me wishes that OB would have been able to succeed with his lies and "harvest" OG, reach unprecedented success, then to have all of this come out and have everything destroyed, kinda like this Marc Anthony dude (who I never heard of). I think the shame and public scrutiny would have been 100 x harder.

Then the good guy in me is thankful he was outed now rather than later. He has a family and children. This way, all he has is the shame of some message board. 

I always did like his "Man Cave".......


----------



## X10ring

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot


Nice!! What's ur take/thoughts??


----------



## King

I never claimed they were different people. Just that they didn't share the same IP.


----------



## X10ring

Big Country said:


> Uh-Oh…….
> 
> How fast can you post a pic of yourself holding a note saying you are NOT ohiobooners? :wink:



Yes pics please!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot


We have been waiting for you all day!!!! Any info on OG being a real live, free ranging deer, that an actually non-paying, free ranging hunter will have a crack at?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Where was my invite to this thread? Haha wow I've missed alot


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman130

Chasen replied to me that the deer is in fact real and that chad asked him to use the vid of it for TP. There may never be an end to this!


----------



## BP1992

Iceman130 said:


> Chasen replied to me that the deer is in fact real and that chad asked him to use the vid of it for TP. There may never be an end to this!


So why won't he post it here? Because he is OB!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Asking Chasin to photograph himself with a note saying "I'm not OB". You can't script this stuff!


----------



## 40YardKev

Unfortunately, if this deer is a free ranging whitetail and it is killed legally, there will be serious question marks, and asterisks next to its name in the "record books" now that we have all learned about this scam


----------



## DaneHunter

Big Country said:


> Just north of Cincy? Probably the biggest bucks in the entire state, maybe the nation are in your back yard. Getting permission to hunt is tougher than a 2 dollar steak though.


If you say so! Ive heard of a few bigguns around my area but I sure as heck havent seen any!


----------



## SamPotter

Slow down everyone! I can hardly keep up!


----------



## Big Country

WVohioFAN said:


> Asking Chasin to photograph himself with a note saying "I'm not OB". You can't script this stuff!


Careful, you are agreeing with a "believer". :lol:


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I'm not ohio booners but he did contact me awhile back for permission to use my pics and vid footage of the deer And now he has feel off the face of the earth Yes the deer is real Ididnt know any of this was goin on I was too busy with life Like work Intill 195bc contacted me


----------



## sticknstring33

And I thought today was just going to be another routine Monday at the office...


----------



## ridgerunner1

i dont care enough to look but i used get on ohiosportsman.com some and their is a guy on there named chasinwhitetails and he posted the pics of this deer over there too back in the fall someone whos a member over there could probably dig up something i bet its the same guy


----------



## WVohioFAN

Big Country said:


> Careful, you are agreeing with a "believer". :lol:


I'm trying my best to let you all off the hook but you won't allow it. :wink:


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not ohio booners but he did contact me awhile back for permission to use my pics and vid footage of the deer And now he has feel off the face of the earth Yes the deer is real Ididnt know any of this was goin on I was too busy with life Like work Intill 195bc contacted me


How is he real if his rack is being sold as replicas?


----------



## Iceman130

I just hope we can get to the bottom of this lol like my girlfriend said, this is a mans version of pretty little liars hahah where's "A" (OB) haha


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed




----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not ohio booners but he did contact me awhile back for permission to use my pics and vid footage of the deer And now he has feel off the face of the earth Yes the deer is real Ididnt know any of this was goin on I was too busy with life Like work Intill 195bc contacted me


Just to be clear..... You got photos and video of him and he was NOT behind a high fence. Correct?


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> Just to be clear..... You got photos and video of him and he was NOT behind a high fence. Correct?


Good luck getting a truthful answer to that one.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> Good luck getting a truthful answer to that one.


Call me "Scoop". I will get the info or get shot trying.


----------



## Big Country

DaneHunter said:


> If you say so! Ive heard of a few bigguns around my area but I sure as heck havent seen any!


I have a few friends in Morrow, they crank 170-200" gross bucks every year. Non-typicals up to 250" gross.


----------



## Treetime5714

WVohioFAN said:


> Just to be clear..... You got photos and video of him and he was NOT behind a high fence. Correct?


And if he did answer, would you really believe it? With all of this going on? He may just be a victim of OB's lies... but it's just to much of a coincidence they share the same name, same birthday, hunting the same deer. Hmmmm


----------



## ohioshooter68

nagster said:


> Doesnt mean they arent the same person. I can switch IPs in 2 seconds


Actually. I wrote down the names of the 2 people who originally posted OG on here.

I can share them with a PM to not draw attention to them


----------



## DaneHunter

Now Im really confused...


----------



## rut sniper

I thought OB said he and Chasenwhitetail had been communicating back and forth here lately and chasenwhitetail was gonna be on the next webisode


----------



## X10ring

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not ohio booners but he did contact me awhile back for permission to use my pics and vid footage of the deer And now he has feel off the face of the earth Yes the deer is real Ididnt know any of this was goin on I was too busy with life Like work Intill 195bc contacted me



Ur the guy with the pics and vids will u and 195 team up and "pursue the legend" of OG?????


----------



## WVohioFAN

Treetime5714 said:


> And if he did answer, would you really believe it? With all of this going on? He may just be a victim of OB's lies... but it's just to much of a coincidence they share the same name, same birthday, hunting the same deer. Hmmmm


No. I wouldn't believe the answer. I believe that they're the same person. I just want to read what he has to say.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I'm chaseinwhitetail not OB. There's several people in here that know me personally


----------



## James Vee

This has taken an interesting turn. I'm in.


----------



## Rothhar1

You know what is really funny there are several; of us here including myself who do not sniff any quivers at all .We always look at things with suspicion and are rarely duped .I don't care who many of you guys like me or don't just as many others here don't care .But for gods sake guys this type of deception is through out the entire industry .From QDMA lies that lead hunters to do the wrong thing in the their woods almost every time .I pointed out that several QDMA events were sponsored by Farm bureau and was told I was paranoid and or stupid .I fought with you impressionable experts here over and over and with industry insiders that had many of you by the short hairs believing every word they wrote .

My question is when will you guys wake up and start to think for your selves and start to question who is who and what they have to gain from fame or what hunting organizations are in bed with insurance companies or with DNRs around the country .When a salesman is what your looking up at or a self glorified fake you may need to fix you BS meters guys .

Hunting is supposed to be about the hunt not the management .about the animal that you dropped not your own fame ,.Hunting is not about making tons of money by duping everyone or selling crap that any decent hunter would not be caught dead with or is poorly constructed junk .

Start asking questions rather falling for a line of sweet smelling BS that any half wit with a few bucks could make sound or look real on the net . At least you know with guys like me and weegee and palmated what you get and it ain't a line of BS or some half @$$ sales pitch .If a hunter has had great luck doing it the hard way and not every buck they kill are not 4 -5 year old bookers thats OK .He is likely just killing what the very best his land has to offer and thats OK .I respect that a bunch more than a wall full of questionably huge bucks and vague stories with little substance or a page word for word ripped from a QDMA manual .

Guys I respect the hell out of hunters who year in and year out kill one of the best bucks his land offers .And if a hunter is willing to just set for year after year for some giant ghost buck thats OK I guess too . A bit silly IMHO but I respect his choice . My grandfather taught me that you only breath for so many year and you should never pass up anything that you may never get a chance to get back .That has crossed over to my deer hunting and if the best buck my land has to offer is a 3.5 year old 8 -10 point buck that scores maybe 120 -130 thats OK by me .

I think hunters have lost realistic expectations and its mostly because of a pile of lies that come from people like this guy and the hundreds of others that have done the same thing for a few bucks or fame . And remember that the will likely be dozens if not hundreds more of these types who have a following who will get caught in a giant web of Lie's or fraud before hunting and hunters turn it all around to where we need to be and where hunting should be for the most part .

You know most here would do well to listen to and imulate those like Stanley , BigCountry ,Sask guy , Sethro and a string of others who work had have some real knowledge and work their @$$ off to hunt bucks that many swear they would pass up here and or never shoot .But hay if a guy wants to lie to himself I guess he is the only one he is trying to fool so whos the fool .But the world is getting smaller and its hard to hide anything these days so be ready for many hunters to fall down hard in the near futture its coming and companies reputations are at stake here .

Its funny there are hunters who are tv hunters and some here who admit hunting in HF for exotics or even deer and many of you guys flame the hell out of them and others who do it and hide it but thats ok as long as they pretend they dont do it .Roger Raglin and Ted nugent have owned what they do as have the Warren boys but they are flamed .So what the hell do you guys want from hunters anyway they just cant win can they .I feel for the ones who own what they do because they will take a beating anyways .I mean did you and do you still really think most of these TV hunters actually hunt and kill all those dozens of animals with huge antlers all free range ??Get a clue guys its showbiz


----------



## Big Country

Good deal CW. Nice bucks BTW. :thumbs_up


----------



## DaneHunter

So how is this deer real and still alive when there is a fake replica of him?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Answer my question please, Chasin. Were the pictures and video taken behind a high fence?


----------



## Treetime5714

OK Chasin, I understand you may not be OB. In our defense, anyone can pull pictures off of another's Facebook or Google for that matter. I apologize if I wrongfully accused you. But come on? In the last contact you made with OB, what was said? Exactly? Any copies of the e-mail/messages? Let's see them, with the time stamps on there. Prove yourself to us.


----------



## Saddleshooter




----------



## Big Country

DaneHunter said:


> So how is this deer real and still alive when there is a fake replica of him?


This is a result of the confusion caused by 4.2 gazillion people posting. :wink:

There are no replica`s being made of the deer we know as OG. One of ohiobooners mounted bucks is definitely a set of replica`s, but not OG.


----------



## DaneHunter

Big Country said:


> I have a few friends in Morrow, they crank 170-200" gross bucks every year. Non-typicals up to 250" gross.


Thats crazy. I hunt in Camden, up by Hueston Woods. A friend of mine has a farm in Seven Mile and has killed a few 150, 160" deer. And "supposedly" some kid shot a 170 on the property next to the one I hunt, but as for me, the largest Ive seen wouldnt pass 140.


----------



## ohioshooter68

James Vee said:


> This has taken an interesting turn. I'm in.


I sent a quick note to the gentleman pictured above (Chasenwhitetail). He indeed indicated the deer is a WILD free range deer that was captured on his camera.

I'm starting to think OhioBooners may have been trying to involve himself in the chase for publicity purposes, but I'm not sure he's ever produced any pictures that weren't the property of Chasenwhitetail's....

Maybe he planned to lease property, trespass or do something to get as close to him as possible.

The real question for Chasenwhitetail is this: Did OhioBooners every say anything to you about the deers whereabouts that made you think he truly knew of this deer? Or did he ever say anything that seemed odd or fishy about its whereabouts?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

That's for the Facebook stalking. Sure my wife will approve that one and yes chad Phillips is my name and Nathan is my brother and I'm not chad teftt The deer is legit Yes OB contacted me about a a video with him but I simply don't have time for this ****. I work 90 hours a week 5 hours from home and my family Believe whatever makes u sleep at night but the deer is in the my sights if he shows back up on the farm in nov


----------



## DaneHunter

Big Country said:


> This is a result of the confusion caused by 4.2 gazillion people posting. :wink:
> 
> There are no replica`s being made of the deer we know as OG. One of ohiobooners mounted bucks is definitely a set of replica`s, but not OG.



Im not believing anything until I see a video of this deer being killed! Huuummmmphfff!


----------



## itallushrt

Big Country said:


> No……this should NOT make you feel bad for living in Ohio.
> 
> Now the Browns…..THAT should make you feel bad for living in Ohio. :wink:


Truth!!


----------



## prairieboy

Man,this all sucks.In this crazy mixed up world we live it's hard to find a "good guy" to root for.I thought O.B was one of them.Another mis guided attempt at fame.I,too believe I owe Dean an apology,but his past doesn't make him so believable either.I truly fear for the future of hunting.We all stand to be painted by the same brush when stuff like this happens.I know if I ever kill a record book buck nobody outside a very small number of people will ever know it.It's just not worth the misery.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm chaseinwhitetail not OB. There's several people in here that know me personally


I still don't see anything that says "I'm not OB in those pictures". That could be your (OB's) cousin for all we know.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> That's for the Facebook stalking. Sure my wife will approve that one and yes chad Phillips is my name and Nathan is my brother and I'm not chad teftt The deer is legit Yes OB contacted me about a a video with him but I simply don't have time for this ****. I work 90 hours a week 5 hours from home and my family Believe whatever makes u sleep at night but the deer is in the my sights if he shows back up on the farm in nov


Every antler poaching nut within 200 miles of your location will be looking you up. Yikes.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> That's for the Facebook stalking. Sure my wife will approve that one and yes chad Phillips is my name and Nathan is my brother and I'm not chad teftt The deer is legit Yes OB contacted me about a a video with him but I simply don't have time for this ****. I work 90 hours a week 5 hours from home and my family Believe whatever makes u sleep at night but the deer is in the my sights if he shows back up on the farm in nov


So you do still hunt that farm? Why did OB say you lost it over this deer then?


----------



## Treetime5714

WVohioFAN said:


> Every antler poaching nut within 200 miles of your location will be looking you up. Yikes.


I believe he hunts 5-6 hours away from where he lives.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> So you do still hunt that farm? Why did OB say you lost it over this deer then?


That's right. OB did say that Chasen lost his hunting privilege on said farm. Good catch.


----------



## Junglekat

195 bc is a real dude,a ky guy,he was in north American whitetail.I know people who know him.I live in greenup alsB I have no idea.


----------



## mn5503

When did bowhunting get so complicated?!?!?!?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Treetime5714 said:


> I believe he hunts 5-6 hours away from where he lives.


Ah. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## mn5503

BP1992 said:


> So you do still hunt that farm? Why did OB say you lost it over this deer then?


I think we've established we can't believe a word from OB.


----------



## Captain Cully

Holy crap, this just gets better and better. Every time I'm done with this car accident of a thread, I tune back in for another twist in the plot. I hope someone makes this into a movie.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv


----------



## Treetime5714

WVohioFAN said:


> Ah. Thank you for the clarification.


I have spent like 4 hours catching up on this. Good thing I got work done quick today! I may be wrong, sorry if I am I just believe I read that.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv


OB has dyed his hair red in disguise now!! Just kidding man.


----------



## mn5503

Chasenwhitetail said:


> good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv


Stand on your head and hold a sign up that reads "I be chasenwhitetail!!!!" Then selfie and post.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv



Nope. We need to see an "I'm not OB" note in front of you. 

Just kidding. Kind of......


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not ohio booners but he did contact me awhile back for permission to use my pics and vid footage of the deer And now he has feel off the face of the earth Yes the deer is real Ididnt know any of this was goin on I was too busy with life Like work Intill 195bc contacted me


What an interesting thread! I've just caught up reading it all...I think. All I can picture here is Smeagle having a conversation with himself. LOL.


----------



## Treetime5714

Ok, OK. Chasin, please answer some questions that we are asking. Is it a real deer, NOT behind a fence. Did you lose the rights to the farm? Did you slip on information and he came in and stole the rights? What happened? Please tell us. As sad as it sounds, this is eating at us.


----------



## Big Country

Chasen, I believe you are not ohiobooners. And you are right, that looks like a rat hole. :lol:

OB did tell us a few days ago that you lost the farm you were hunting OG on. Is that another tall tale? I hope you still have it. :thumbs_up


----------



## bigrobc

NewMexicoHunter said:


> What an interesting thread! I've just caught up reading it all...I think. All I can picture hear is Smeagle having a conversation with himself. LOL.


Lol


----------



## us326544

mn5503 said:


> Stand on your head and hold a sign up that reads "I be chasenwhitetail!!!!" Then selfie and post.


Bwahahahahah!

Post are popping on this thread like orville redenbacker


----------



## 40YardKev

Chasen, did you or did you not lose the land you were hunting due to posting the pics of OG on the internet?


----------



## BP1992

Treetime5714 said:


> Ok, OK. Chasin, please answer some questions that we are asking. Is it a real deer, NOT behind a fence. Did you lose the rights to the farm? Did you slip on information and he came in and stole the rights? What happened? Please tell us. As sad as it sounds, this is eating at us.


And did he really offer him a chance to hunt his farm (if he even really has a farm)?


----------



## X10ring

Ok so what's up with the replicas of OG and the D-ranch... Not trying to belittle you just lookin for your side of the story bro..


----------



## WVohioFAN

Treetime5714 said:


> Ok, OK. Chasin, please answer some questions that we are asking. Is it a real deer, NOT behind a fence. Did you lose the rights to the farm? Did you slip on information and he came in and stole the rights? What happened? Please tell us. As sad as it sounds, this is eating at us.


I'm with Treetime. Between the Jesus fight and the OB train wreck.... I'm on the ledge! 

Xanax!!!!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

The deer is real. He did ask where it was I gave a bogus l


----------



## bigrobc

Find sheds ?


----------



## Saddleshooter

This might hit 150 pages by the AM??


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> The deer is real. He did ask where it was I gave a bogus l


So you didn't lose your farm? What's the deal with the replicas?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chasenwhitetail said:


> good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv


Pardon us for the scepticism. You probably can understand why many doubt about everything now. 
I have a couple questions if you would answer please.
1. Do you still have permission on the farm? 
2. Was the sheds found?


----------



## bjmostel

Chasintail is going to have to go in a witness protection program before this is all over.


----------



## Big Country

BP1992 said:


> So you didn't lose your farm? What's the deal with the replicas?


What replica`s? I have not heard or seen any replica`s of OG?


----------



## jeffbv

finkle and einhorn, einhorn and finkle. FINKLE IS EINHORN! personally I think ohiobooners gave this dude his password to log on as chasenwhitetails. I'm convinced ohiobooners is chasenwhitetails, or this is ohiobooners accomplice in this whole freakn fiasco


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

The deer is real. He did ask the location of the deer I gave him a bogas location. He wanted me to come to his place a do a vid for TP And said no and I told him I was kicked from the farm just because he asked me numerous times if I wanted to hunt the deer on his farm. For money I'm guessin and he feel off the face of the earth!!


----------



## Treetime5714

This gets thicker and thicker. The best end result in this situation is... chasin be real, he kill the deer, take a selfie with the deer saying *#takethatOB!!!*


----------



## James Vee

I am disappoint.


----------



## Treetime5714

Chasenwhitetail said:


> The deer is real. He did ask the location of the deer I gave him a bogas location. He wanted me to come to his place a do a vid for TP And said no and I told him I was kicked from the farm just because he asked me numerous times if I wanted to hunt the deer on his farm. For money I'm guessin and he feel off the face of the earth!!


This is starting to sound real? Also, from the way chasen is talking, his grammar, wording is totally different from OB's. Likely story, sounds legit. A guy just using his manipulation skills to kill the big deer? Anyone else think?


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chasenwhitetail said:


> The deer is real. He did ask the location of the deer I gave him a bogas location. He wanted me to come to his place a do a vid for TP And said no and I told him I was kicked from the farm just because he asked me numerous times if I wanted to hunt the deer on his farm. For money I'm guessin and he feel off the face of the earth!!


Good for you, good luck this season.


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> What replica`s? I have not heard or seen any replica`s of OG?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2248552


----------



## itallushrt

I recognize Chasinwhitetails as one of the cooks from the DD Ranch when I was there last fall!!!


----------



## chaded

So basically OB was trying to weasel in on the deer. He probably never even saw the thing before Chasen posted the thread on it.


----------



## X10ring

Treetime5714 said:


> This gets thicker and thicker. The best end result in this situation is... chasin be real, he kill the deer, take a selfie with the deer saying *#takethatOB!!!*


Hahahahahaha


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> The deer is real. He did ask the location of the deer I gave him a bogas location. He wanted me to come to his place a do a vid for TP And said no and I told him I was kicked from the farm just because he asked me numerous times if I wanted to hunt the deer on his farm. For money I'm guessin and he feel off the face of the earth!!


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........If chasen ISN'T OB.....From this I gather that OB was just trying to get close to chasen.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol you guys kill me well time to call my wife and tell her my I have 1000 msgs on fbook By the way thanks! Have a good on hash er out ill check back when I make time


----------



## WVohioFAN

itallushrt said:


> I recognize Chasinwhitetails as one of the cooks from the DD Ranch when I was there last fall!!!



If only that were true! It would send this thread into orbit! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bjmostel

itallushrt said:


> I recognize Chasinwhitetails as one of the cooks from the DD Ranch when I was there last fall!!!


Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Bgargasz

What is going on?! The deer is now real but OB vanished? ***?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## chaded

Okay, stay tuned folks because up next to the stand, 195 bc.


----------



## rut hunt

OG lives chasen is innocent. 

Chasen I bet that's the first time you sent a selfie yo a bunch of me haha this is getting a little ridiculous


----------



## chaded

Bgargasz said:


> What is going on?! The deer is now real but OB vanished? ***?!?!?!?!?!


Actually, the whole thing about OB is really about his other deer.


----------



## itallushrt

WVohioFAN said:


> If only that were true! It would send this thread into orbit! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


It is true! We even talked about deer chili recipes. He has lost a little weight but that is him!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> Okay, stay tuned folks because up next to the stand, 195 bc.


Hear Hear! 195 to the witness stand please. Fletcher Reed will be cross examining.


----------



## WVohioFAN

itallushrt said:


> It is true! We even talked about deer chili recipes. He has lost a little weight but that is him!!


If you're being serious this thread just got REALLLY good!!! Holy sh**!!!


----------



## Treetime5714

Maybe OB just did weasel his way into this deer's future. Or thought he did? Posting false video's and pictures that were Chasen's property. Weasel enough to hunt high fence deer, buy fake racks just because of Antler Envy? Why not fake everything else? But if Chasen gave him a bogus property, then where does that leave us? Did OB make everything else in that video up too? Were the sheds found Chasen?


----------



## harvey261

I have to say this thread is super entertaining. You have this guy whose posted BS on this site likes its his full time job. He has a dozen guys on here that would defend him against a fight with a bear. Then you have dean come on and shatter their hero. During this he was called a hater to crazy to having an agenda for making unfounded comments. There is about 10 pages of people wanting dean banned, thread deleted and basically running him over the coals because he questioned super hunter. VERY entertaining


----------



## redneckromeo

Is there any way you could take a selfie with OG in the wild while holding a sign saying "I'm not OB" and have OG wearing one that says "I'm a wild deer"?


----------



## X10ring

Next to the stand 195.... So far my judgement is chasin is innocent... OB gets life


----------



## Treetime5714

itallushrt said:


> It is true! We even talked about deer chili recipes. He has lost a little weight but that is him!!


Instead of him proving he isn't the cook. Prove YOUR stay there?


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> Is there any way you could take a selfie with OG in the wild while holding a sign saying "I'm not OB" and have OG wearing one that says "I'm a wild deer"?


Lol!!!!


----------



## chaded

Guys, don't take itallushrt serious. Wow. Lol.


----------



## WVohioFAN

chaded said:


> Guys, don't take itallushrt serious. Wow. Lol.



He almost had me wondering if Chad Phillips was really the cook at the DD Ranch. At this point, anything is possible! HAHA!


----------



## itallushrt

Treetime5714 said:


> Instead of him proving he isn't the cook. Prove YOUR stay there?


This is me...

http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-7-14-2012-C.JPG


----------



## kiaelite

Not to pass judgement on anyone, but to remain skeptical of the whole situation. Chasin' never admitted to the deer being free range. He only admitted to it being real. Last time I checked, even HF deer are real. They just are not free roaming wild deer.

JMO


----------



## kiaelite

itallushrt said:


> This is me...
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-7-14-2012-C.JPG


post a selfie holding a sign that says I am "itallushrt 05/12/14"


----------



## iceman14

No wonder reality tv is such a hit. Crazy how much people care about this.


----------



## basnbuks

So itallushrt, you was for real at the dd ranch last fall?


----------



## itallushrt

kiaelite said:


> post a selfie holding a sign that says I am "itallushrt 05/12/14"


I dont have a camera phone but hang on I will


----------



## Rothhar1

Treetime5714 said:


> Instead of him proving he isn't the cook. Prove YOUR stay there?


You know this is just crazy enough to be true!!! But we will see you guys are not paying attention to every post ..... AGAIN!!!!!! Money is king and if the DD is in on this or OB is one big money roll this could be true and the deer could still be alive on the DD.


----------



## Treetime5714

kiaelite said:


> Not to pass judgement on anyone, but to remain skeptical of the whole situation. Chasin' never admitted to the deer being free range. He only admitted to it being real. Last time I checked, even HF deer are real. They just are not free roaming wild deer.
> 
> JMO


Nicely put! Very well could be behind a fence...


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm calling bull **** on all of this. Why are just now hearing about OB trying to weasel in on OG? I see some serious back peddling on everyone involved.


----------



## zmax hunter

This thread is a close 2nd to the Cornhole Outfitters of IL posting the Ks buck in their trail cam section and has Boners to boot.

Chad talked to Chad, then Chad lied to us saying that Chad lost hunting rights, so Chad invited Chad to hunt his property. I just watched the OG TP video again, with endless other lies, I hope in the end, Chad kills SOG this fall!

edit,..Chad CW kills SOG, not Chad OB


----------



## Big Country

BP1992 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2248552


Two different deer……..


----------



## basnbuks

Im glad im off work now craps gettin deep


----------



## Captain Cully

zmax hunter said:


> This thread is a close 2nd to the Cornhole Outfitters of IL posting the Ks buck in their trail cam section and has Boners to boot.
> 
> Chad talked to Chad, then Chad lied to us saying that Chad lost hunting rights, so Chad invited Chad to hunt his property. I just watched the OG TP video again, with endless other lies, I hope in the end, Chad kills SOG this fall!


Hahaha, I just puked in my mouth a little, this was so funny.


----------



## nhns4

archeryhistory said:


> Is the film of Howard Hill doing his trick shooting (shooting dimes and quarters out of the air) available on video? I know others also did some high speed filmng of shooting coins and lifesavers tossed in the air but have'nt seen them for years. Is any of the film available?


Or same deer different years.


----------



## Binney59

Add me to the list of people who must be missing things from this thread but why are people continuing to talk about this OG buck as being real when its replicas are being sold? The deer WAS real but it looks like that loser OB planned to or already purchased another fake rack and was looking to have his ego stroked by the AT crowd. What a twat waffle.


----------



## chaded

zmax hunter said:


> This thread is a close 2nd to the Cornhole Outfitters of IL posting the Ks buck in their trail cam section and has Boners to boot.
> 
> Chad talked to Chad, then Chad lied to us saying that Chad lost hunting rights, so Chad invited Chad to hunt his property. I just watched the OG TP video again, with endless other lies, I hope in the end, Chad kills SOG this fall!



Well my name is Chad so I appreciate you rooting for me.


----------



## chaded

Binney59 said:


> Add me to the list of people who must be missing things from this thread but why are people continuing to talk about this OG buck as being real when its replicas are being sold? The deer WAS real but it looks like that loser OB planned to or already purchased another fake rack and was looking to have his ego stroked by the AT crowd. What a twat waffle.


There is actually still some muddy water on the whole replica things for OG.


----------



## X10ring

Binney59 said:


> Add me to the list of people who must be missing things from this thread but why are people continuing to talk about this OG buck as being real when its replicas are being sold? The deer WAS real but it looks like that loser OB planned to or already purchased another fake rack and was looking to have his ego stroked by the AT crowd. What a twat waffle.



People can make replicas from just pictures... Like taxidermy for fish is usually done


----------



## bigrobc

Deer is either behind a fence, or dead


----------



## redneckromeo

I'm still holding onto my theory that OG found a weak spot in the fence during the rut and got out, got his pics taken while he was out looking for does by CW and then returned home safely to the HF OB had him behind.


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> Two different deer……..


So you think a deer of this caliber with that many similarities is a different deer? Most definitely a different year, but that has to be the same deer. 2 different deer that size do not have that many IDENTICAL stickers off their bases, not to mention the identical frame. Ohiobooners guessed he would score around 235 this coming year. Well guess what, these replicas score 234!! This is not just a coincidence.

Here's a link to the replicas for sale. Scroll down a little. http://www.autumnlegends.com/antlers.html


----------



## cypert2

harvey261 said:


> I have to say this thread is super entertaining. You have this guy whose posted BS on this site likes its his full time job. He has a dozen guys on here that would defend him against a fight with a bear. Then you have dean come on and shatter their hero. During this he was called a hater to crazy to having an agenda for making unfounded comments. There is about 10 pages of people wanting dean banned, thread deleted and basically running him over the coals because he questioned super hunter. VERY entertaining


Yeah! Any of the guys on here that were involved in the AT bromance with Ohiobooners come to his rescue yet?


----------



## Rothhar1

bigrobc said:


> Deer is either behind a fence, or dead


Bingo !!


----------



## Binney59

X10ring said:


> People can make replicas from just pictures... Like taxidermy for fish is usually done


I get that but the replica website claims it was killed already. Not sure what they would have to gain by lying about it but I guess I don't get lying about a deer to begin with so I could easily be wrong. 

It seems more likely to me that OB purchased the rack since it has been confirmed that he purchased a different rack (double drop) from the same site. The odds seem pretty long.


----------



## zmax hunter

chaded said:


> Well my name is Chad so I appreciate you rooting for me.


Hey, Maybe Chad will invite Chad to hunt his property, good luck to you Chad


----------



## blinginpse

Booner did tell me via pm on another site the sheds was found by a almish man and he wasnt letting go of a thing on them but the sheds had been found


----------



## Rothhar1

Hay where did chasinwhitetail go suddenly when he was called the cook at the DD !!?


----------



## itallushrt

kiaelite said:


> post a selfie holding a sign that says I am "itallushrt 05/12/14"


----------



## BP1992

Shouldernuke! said:


> Hay where did chasinwhitetail go suddenly when he was called the cook at the DD !!?


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bucco921

I've had to recharge my phone twice from following this all day, I kinda feel like a teenage girl...:embara:


----------



## X10ring

Binney59 said:


> I get that but the replica website claims it was killed already. Not sure what they would have to gain by lying about it but I guess I don't get lying about a deer to begin with so I could easily be wrong.
> 
> It seems more likely to me that OB purchased the rack since it has been confirmed that he purchased a different rack (double drop) from the same site. The odds seem pretty long.


You may be right Forsure! What a mystery, is OG alive like chasin says or has he been long dead and a HF deer


----------



## WVohioFAN

OK guys.... I just got off the phone with the contact at Autumn Legends. Godzilla is not a live deer. It's a reproduction from a buck that passed "8 or 9 years ago" according to the nice man I talked to. I informed him of this thread and that people were posting the shoulder mount pics of Godzilla and asked him to come here and shed some light. Whether or not he will, remains to be seen. They are located in Minnesota, not Ohio.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

zmax hunter said:


> This thread is a close 2nd to the Cornhole Outfitters of IL posting the Ks buck in their trail cam section and has Boners to boot.
> 
> Chad talked to Chad, then Chad lied to us saying that Chad lost hunting rights, so Chad invited Chad to hunt his property. I just watched the OG TP video again, with endless other lies, I hope in the end, Chad kills SOG this fall!
> 
> edit,..Chad CW kills SOG, not Chad OB


LOL! We need to start calling the deer "Chad", so that we don't get confused.


----------



## X10ring

blinginpse said:


> Booner did tell me via pm on another site the sheds was found by a almish man and he wasnt letting go of a thing on them but the sheds had been found


He told me the sheds scored between 210-215 he left out the Amish man part 2


----------



## iceman14

I wish this would've come out after the OG story was finished. Would've been fun to watch.


----------



## itallushrt

Oh **** found OG in my backyard just now!!!


----------



## Binney59

I now don't trust anyone named Chad.


----------



## Treetime5714

A lot of times, Amish are the ones that have the deer farms???? The Amish sell a lot of deer antlers to an antler collector buddy of mine.


----------



## Bgargasz

I wonder what OB is thinking right now?


----------



## X10ring

WVohioFAN said:


> OK guys.... I just got off the phone with the contact at Autumn Legends. Godzilla is not a live deer. It's a reproduction from a buck that passed "8 or 9 years ago" according to the nice man I talked to. I informed him of this thread and that people were posting the shoulder mount pics of Godzilla and asked him to come here and shed some light. Whether or not he will, remains to be seen. They are located in Minnesota, not Ohio.



Nice work.. Bucks look way to similar to me not to be the same.. How did chasen get these pics if he's been dead for so long?? Hmmm


----------



## ozzz

Someone want to post pics of this wife of his? or is she fake/pen raised too?


----------



## Rothhar1

Ok this whole thing even the Chasinwhitetail thing still smells sorry I'm just going to watch the guys who are concerned about a deer they can not hunt that is not real or is dead or living in a pen .sorry all this is too convenient and real who cares if a buck called OG is alive dead or real anyways after this whole story is just starting to sound ridiculous anyways .


----------



## Treetime5714

This may have already been answered. If we think he bought the antlers or whatever... where do the trail cam pictures and videos come in? Was he claiming he got them or did he get the clips and pictures from Chasen? Even if he bought the rack or whatever you are saying how does he have the videos? I mean if it is a high fence, it explains it. Probably took what looked like "wild pics and videos" for the clients I would suppose.


----------



## zmax hunter

blinginpse said:


> Booner did tell me via pm on another site the sheds was found by a almish man and he wasnt letting go of a thing on them but the sheds had been found


oh ya, well OB told me that the OG sheds had been purchased by an antler collector and that he would have photos and a score of them in his next webisode, MOB was not mentioned in this message, Antlers4me was offering a $500 reward for the sheds of SOG, on his FB, and thats no BS.


----------



## Cjclemens

This is awesome! Ive been home from work for over an hour and I haven't even turned on the TV yet!


----------



## bjmostel

I was in Ohio this weekend and saw an Amish guy using OG's sheds as plow behind his horse.


----------



## Bgargasz

Cjclemens said:


> This is awesome! Ive been home from work for over an hour and I haven't even turned on the TV yet!


I'm with you!


----------



## basnbuks

Chasin needs to take a photo of his drivers license that shows his birthday


----------



## itallushrt

OG's hoe comin in for a better look...


----------



## Bowtoons

bgargasz said:


> i wonder what ob is thinking right now?


lol


----------



## redneckromeo

Has anybody contacted the dd ranch to see what other "trophies" chad butchered from there?


----------



## pinski79

I would like to say I'm sorry to Deano for saying " after a few days no will be listening to him"


----------



## rut sniper

X 2


----------



## flinginairos

This is grade A entertainment right here. This has made a slow work day enjoyable! LMAO


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> Has anybody contacted the dd ranch to see what other "trophies" chad butchered from there?


On phone with them.


----------



## BP1992

If it is a different deer than the replicas, what would Ohiobooners done if he claimed he killed the deer this fall, and then a few weeks later Chasenwhitetail killed the real OG? OB would have been in a ton of trouble. I would have loved to see it play out that way and let that wannabe get exactly what he deserved.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Jerry, jerry, jerry!!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

I just got off the phone with the owner of the DD ranch and these were his words to me verbatim:

"I know Chad he's from around Marietta. He's killed two or three whopper bucks on my ranch and a bunch of hogs." 

I informed him of this thread. Wow.


----------



## rut sniper

Hey, i live in southeast Ohio. 45 minutes from Parkersburg where OB is, about 30 minutes from McArthur where DD Ranch is, i may be in the epicenter of OG's home core area. Lmao


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> I just got off the phone with the owner of the DD ranch and these were his words to me verbatim:
> 
> "I know Chad he's from around Marietta. He's killed two or three whopper bucks on my ranch and a bunch of hogs."
> 
> I informed him of this thread. Wow.


No mention of an elk though eh?


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> No mention of an elk though eh?


No mention of an Elk.


----------



## redneckromeo

So between buying replicas and HF looks like ol Chad doesn't have a legit deer to his name. His wife's spike from last year might be the biggest wild whitetail for that household.


----------



## Bgargasz

WVohioFAN said:


> I just got off the phone with the owner of the DD ranch and these were his words to me verbatim:
> 
> "I know Chad he's from around Marietta. He's killed two or three whopper bucks on my ranch and a bunch of hogs."
> 
> I informed him of this thread. Wow.


What did he think of the thread/chad being what he is?


----------



## rut hunt

chads deer directly off the dd ranch photo album


----------



## BP1992

So it turns out that the all american super hunter actually is the suckiest hunter on AT. That is of course if he has actually ever really hunted.


----------



## bamatide15

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm chaseinwhitetail not OB. There's several people in here that know me personally


I can't remember exactly but I saw the first pic earlier today in my research. Seriously.


----------



## KatoRyan

I've never refreshed my computer so many times in 2 days cause of this thread. I'm hooked.


----------



## redneckromeo

BP1992 said:


> So it turns out that the all american super hunter actually is the suckiest hunter on AT. That is of course if he has actually ever really hunted.


I think he's a shooter vs a hunter by the looks.


----------



## nhns4

bamatide15 said:


> I can't remember exactly but I saw the first pic earlier today in my research. Seriously.


Get on it Perry Mason. Backtrack. Haha


----------



## WVohioFAN

Bgargasz said:


> What did he think of the thread/chad being what he is?


He said "He got caught didn't he!!!" and started laughing. Super nice guy. He said he posts ALL the kill pics and it gets lots of liars in trouble.


----------



## Bgargasz

WVohioFAN said:


> He said "He got caught didn't he!!!" and started laughing. Super nice guy. He said he posts ALL the kill pics and it gets lots of liars in trouble.


Haha that is epic


----------



## X10ring

WVohioFAN said:


> He said "He got caught didn't he!!!" and started laughing. Super nice guy. He said he posts ALL the kill pics and it gets lots of liars in trouble.


Hahaha nice


----------



## belden148

this thing has more twists and turns than an old dirt road following a river. Just wow...although i will say "quiver sniffers" is getting added to my vocabulary for deer camp this year!


----------



## redneckromeo

I'm thinking about shopping for my next big buck on ebay. The buy now feature makes killing big bucks a breeze!


----------



## rut hunt

bamatide15 said:


> I can't remember exactly but I saw the first pic earlier today in my research. Seriously.


Can't believe no one has jumped all over chase because all his hero pics are in the dark


----------



## redneckromeo

rut hunt said:


> Can't believe no one has jumped all over chase because all his hero pics are in the dark


If he was wearing a plad shirt and jeans he'd get an ear full!


----------



## zmax hunter

Msg to me from OB concerning the sheds to OG



May 3rd, 2014, 10:05 PM ohiobooners's Avatar ohiobooners ohiobooners is offline
Registered User
Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
Join Date
Mar 2008
Location
Promised Land
Posts
2,787
Re:Hello sir
Don't sweat it at all. No harm done. The OG sheds have already been found and a deal made to purchase them. The shed collector has agreed to let me see them and add them to the next video. I'm super excited to hold them.

The Anthony thing is sad but not all that shocking. That number of BC bucks isn't statistically possible. Folks should have known. What a shame.

Again, no worries buddy. I genuinely appreciate the well wishes
"I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"
Trophy Pursuit


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm still stuck on OG!! OG isn't Godzilla?? They are just that similar?


----------



## 3dn4jc

zmax hunter said:


> Msg to me from OB concerning the sheds to OG
> 
> 
> 
> May 3rd, 2014, 10:05 PM ohiobooners's Avatar ohiobooners ohiobooners is offline
> Registered User
> Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
> Join Date
> Mar 2008
> Location
> Promised Land
> Posts
> 2,787
> Re:Hello sir
> Don't sweat it at all. No harm done. The OG sheds have already been found and a deal made to purchase them. The shed collector has agreed to let me see them and add them to the next video. I'm super excited to hold them.
> 
> The Anthony thing is sad but not all that shocking. That number of BC bucks isn't statistically possible. Folks should have known. What a shame.
> 
> Again, no worries buddy. I genuinely appreciate the well wishes
> "I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"
> Trophy Pursuit


WOW, OB has it down pat, shaking my head!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

A lot of little hardy boys in this thread lol.

http://youtu.be/lcHy8xEt2QI


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I'm still stuck on OG!! OG isn't Godzilla?? They are just that similar?


That has to be the same deer. Something still isn't right where this is concerned.


----------



## ozzz

Looking at the DD ranch site. I just do not understand that kind of thing at all, I mean those people have smiles on their faces. What?


----------



## swampwalker

BP1992 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2248552


These 2 racks are definitely from the same deer = Chasin is full of crap.. nice try. say high to Boner for us.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

WVohioFAN said:


> He said "He got caught didn't he!!!" and started laughing. Super nice guy. He said he posts ALL the kill pics and it gets lots of liars in trouble.


Did you ask him if OG is in his property?


----------



## Huntin Hard

swampwalker said:


> These 2 racks are definitely from the same deer = Chasin is full of crap.. nice try. say high to Boner for us.


They're not the same deer ?? Unless I'm looking at a different deer. I believe chasin


----------



## DaneHunter

swampwalker said:


> These 2 racks are definitely from the same deer = Chasin is full of crap.. nice try. say high to Boner for us.


That's what I'm sayin'!


----------



## WVohioFAN

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Did you ask him if OG is in his property?


I did ask him if he had a 235" typical and his reply was "Yes." That's when I informed him of this thread and suggested he take a look. Crazy huh?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Definitely crazy.


----------



## DaneHunter

Huntin Hard said:


> They're not the same deer ?? Unless I'm looking at a different deer. I believe chasin


Go check out the Godzilla thread. The likeness is uncanny.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

They are not the same deer. Maybe they were sired by the same stud?


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> I did ask him if he had a 235" typical and his reply was "Yes." That's when I informed him of this thread and suggested he take a look. Crazy huh?


So Chasenwhitetail is full of crap too. He must be in with the DD Ranch too. How else would he have the trail cam pics and video?


----------



## Rod Savini

Man this thread is crazy. Need to post to get in on the fun hahaha


----------



## Huntin Hard

DaneHunter said:


> Go check out the Godzilla thread. The likeness is uncanny.


I did and I don't see it. I might be overlooking it though so you guys might be right.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> So Chasenwhitetail is full of crap too. He must be in with the DD Ranch too. How else would he have the trail cam pics and video?


No way to confirm if said buck is OG unless the owner of the DD shows up. I hope he does.


----------



## Big Country

BP1992 said:


> So Chasenwhitetail is full of crap too. He must be in with the DD Ranch too. How else would he have the trail cam pics and video?


There are a LOT of high fence ranches that have JUMBO whitetails.

As for the picture of Godzilla being the same deer as the one being called OG……….if the pictures are from the same year, two different animals. Even if the pics are from different years, it is doubtful we are looking at the same animal. The upturned main beam tips on Godzilla are a genetic trait, one not likely to just show up one year, then disappear the next.

Yea, they look similar, but similar isn`t close enough.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Anyone in ohio near dd ranch? Take a visit and meet them, maybe see the owners photos and vids on him.since this thing busted wide open, i dont believe for a sec that OG is a wild deer


----------



## WVohioFAN

Something else the owner of the DD told me. He said law requires there to be tags in BOTH ears of any penned bucks and a way to verify a penned buck is to check for holes in both ears. 

Thread of the year without a doubt.


----------



## rmscustom

Wow! Whats the record for posts in a day?

Chasin is really suspect to me... OB drops the fact they have the same first name and B-Day when the ****est hittest the fanest... Then no word from chasin until a mod says they are not the same IP address. Then conveniently chasin works 90 hrs a week and cant be on here to deal with this crap. OG and Goliath are identical freaks of nature but not the same deer??? Think about this guys... Still smells. 230" deer are super rare, ones that look almost identical have to be almost impossible.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm two hours away... get a collection for gas Monday and I'll go next weekend. Lol


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Wait minute? If the ears have to be tagged what about OG?


----------



## redneckromeo

So he removed the tags from the ears before his harvest pics I guess huh.


----------



## WVohioFAN

4IDARCHER said:


> Wait minute? If the ears have to be tagged what about OG?


No tags visible in the OG pics. Not that I can see anyway. Just adds to the mystery. I mentioned this thread to the owner. I hope he stops by.


----------



## trial153

OB has some major issues, this maybe the tip of the iceberg Officalls should check OB's basement, he probably has a family of Haitians locked up.


----------



## dblungem

Chasin - just put an arrow thru this deer and end this madness. You watch, OG is a real deer and OB will kill it next year. He then comes clean on all the crap in the past and rides this deer to cover story after cover story. I'm still tell'n y'all - the story of OG isn't over.


----------



## Junglekat

Grandpa always said never trust a man who takes glamour shots of himelf with mounts,while wearing pants with all those holes like BON JOVI.Grandpa was right.:wink:


----------



## Big Country

Junglekat said:


> Grandpa always said never trust a man who takes glamour shots of himelf with mounts,while wearing pants with all those holes like BON JOVI.Grandpa was right.:wink:



Thats pretty cool that your grandpa knows who Bon Jovi is. :chortle:


----------



## kstatemallards

dblungem said:


> Chasin - just put an arrow thru this deer and end this madness. You watch, OG is a real deer and OB will kill it next year. He then comes clean on all the crap in the past and rides this deer to cover story after cover story. I'm still tell'n y'all - the story of OG isn't over.


Your post is almost as crazy as OB.


----------



## Junglekat

Pap was a rocker


----------



## dblungem

kstatemallards said:


> Your post is almost as crazy as OB.


Ok. Why is that?


----------



## wipy

wow last i looked was 7 hrs ago this thread grew 49 pages in 7 hrs on tapatalk... new record??


----------



## OhioRed

Big Country said:


> No……this should NOT make you feel bad for living in Ohio
> Now the Browns…..THAT should make you feel bad for living in Ohio. :wink:


Lol


----------



## dblungem

dblungem said:


> Chasin - just put an arrow thru this deer and end this madness. You watch, OG is a real deer and OB will kill it next year. He then comes clean on all the crap in the past and rides this deer to cover story after cover story. I'm still tell'n y'all - the story of OG isn't over.


Make no mistake, i am in no way rooting for OB to kill this deer. All I'm saying is that it would be just another crazy turn of events to this already crazy story.


----------



## Rod Savini

Need 195 to show up and hopefully Chasen can shed more light on OG


----------



## Highwaygun

Big Country said:


> There are a LOT of high fence ranches that have JUMBO whitetails.
> 
> As for the picture of Godzilla being the same deer as the one being called OG……….if the pictures are from the same year, two different animals. Even if the pics are from different years, it is doubtful we are looking at the same animal. The upturned main beam tips on Godzilla are a genetic trait, one not likely to just show up one year, then disappear the next.
> 
> Yea, they look similar, but similar isn`t close enough.


I agree with you bc its not the same deer. Some people just dont realize how many huge whitetail live in a pen in the US. I bet there are quite a few typicals of OG's caliber living inside a fence somewhere.


----------



## bigrobc

Wasn't chasin & OB acting like best buds & saying they were both just a few farms away in the original thread ? I'm a little foggy but they were chimin in back & forth like they were teammates & had him nailed...weird. Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

dblungem said:


> Make no mistake, i am in no way rooting for OB to kill this deer. All I'm saying is that would be just another crazy turn of events to this already crazy story.


Maybe I will kill OG next year. At this point it seems just as likely that OG is on my property as he is anywhere else in the world. :dontknow:


----------



## trial153

bigrobc said:


> Wasn't chasin & OB acting like best buds & saying they were both just a few farms away in the original thread ? I'm a little foggy but they were chimin in back & forth like they were teammates & had him nailed...weird. Lol



Maybe they shared a high fence line?


----------



## APAsuphan

Well I just banned OB on my site, that will show him! Lol


----------



## kstatemallards

dblungem said:


> Ok. Why is that?


There's about a thousand reasons in this thread. It would take me a day to write them all out.


----------



## DaneHunter

Highwaygun said:


> I agree with you bc its not the same deer. Some people just dont realize how many huge whitetail live in a pen in the US. I bet there are quite a few typicals of OG's caliber living inside a fence somewhere.


I talked with a guy at Dicks that used to guide for a High Fenced ranch and he told me that they basically buy semen from record bucks from all over the country and impregnate does to grow big deer. So it could be that OG and Godzilla are made from the same sire. This just further adds that OG is probably behind a fence.


----------



## dblungem

kstatemallards said:


> There's about a thousand reasons in this thread. It would take me a day to write them all out.


Well, that makes more sense now. Carry on


----------



## BP1992

APAsuphan said:


> Well I just banned OB on my site, that will show him! Lol


What site?


----------



## basnbuks

trial153 said:


> Maybe they shared a high fence line?


Kinda what i been thinkin, on a side note i hunt some public here in VA that birders a hf operation and i know for a fact that those deer are capable of getting out


----------



## ohioshooter68

What Chasenwhitetails told me was that OhioBooners requested the pics and videos and wanted to use them. He allowed him to do so.

I don't think they were every "buddies" or anything. I think OB just jumped on the opportunity and tried to befriend Chasen to figure out the deers whereabouts so he could have a chance at killing him.

A SMALL sliver of hope tells me this thing is a wild free range deer.

What we REALLY need is the antler collector or someone who has seen these sheds to come forward and validate the deer.


----------



## nhns4

Highwaygun said:


> I agree with you bc its not the same deer. Some people just dont realize how many huge whitetail live in a pen in the US. I bet there are quite a few typicals of OG's caliber living inside a fence somewhere.


If OB doctored his one but to add drop tines to it could he have not the same with "og"?


----------



## IL MO Hunter

This thread is addicting, i just cant stop coming back for more.

Just thinking out loud here, and anyone feel free to correct me if I'm way off base. Not sure when these deer were tagged in OH (or if they even were). But couldn't there be some potential legal issues with tagging deer as fair chase that were shot in a pen or were replicas? Such as falsifying reports or something like that? I really have no idea, maybe these were never tagged, which I wouldn't think would be against the law for HF and replicas. I would think that would be part of the background check done that the trophy pursuit guy mentioned for being on their staff.


----------



## aroslnger

This is better than "Days of our lives"...... You leave it for 10 years and ITS STILL THE SAME!


----------



## dblungem

APAsuphan said:


> Well I just banned OB on my site, that will show him! Lol


And your first ban hammer! Your mean, man. Lol


----------



## APAsuphan

dblungem said:


> And your first ban hammer! Your mean, man. Lol


Lol he doesn't fit in with what that place is about.


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> There are a LOT of high fence ranches that have JUMBO whitetails.
> 
> As for the picture of Godzilla being the same deer as the one being called OG……….if the pictures are from the same year, two different animals. Even if the pics are from different years, it is doubtful we are looking at the same animal. The upturned main beam tips on Godzilla are a genetic trait, one not likely to just show up one year, then disappear the next.
> 
> Yea, they look similar, but similar isn`t close enough.


Yes, but you think that it's just a coincidence that there is a high fence ranch 15 minutes from OB's house that he has killed a few deer off of with a deer on it that scores 235 as a straight typical and looks just like the OG?


----------



## trial153

BP1992 said:


> Yes, but you think that it's just a coincidence that there is a high fence ranch 15 minutes from OB's house that he has killed a few deer off of with a deer on it that scores 235 as a straight typical and looks just like the OG?


Yes I do think it's a coincidence. This is all spawned from jealousy.


----------



## dblungem

DaneHunter said:


> Maybe I will kill OG next year. At this point it seems just as likely that OG is on my property as he is anywhere else in the world. :dontknow:


I sure hope somebody does. I obviously feel that the deer is real and FR. I could be proven wrong at some point, but nothing have been proven yet on either side of the argument.


----------



## silentassassin

blinginpse said:


> Oh gosh sask guy don't come raining down on us lol


I think we're safe there. If not I'll eat crow like some are now but he doesn't have the glory hound thing going that most of the guys that turn ought to be frauds do.


----------



## Binney59

For the guys thinking this is high fence or possibly legit do you really think it isn't the same as the replica buck for sale? The replica buck died years ago- and since it wasn't killed by a hunter that's even better yet bc that means less likely hood of OB getting called out for being the d bag he is when he again mounts replica antlers and claims it as his.


----------



## Rothhar1

trial153 said:


> Yes I do think it's a coincidence. This is all spawned from jealousy.


You obviously did not read what has happened and your dead wrong this was spawned from lies and deceit nothing more nothing less .You cant fix stupid and he made a huge mistake he slipped up and could not hide pics from his HF hunts and replicas .Also now the guy who owns the ranch has come out and told more than enough to make his walls fall down around him forever in the hunting community .


----------



## ohioshooter68

Binney59 said:


> For the guys thinking this is high fence or possibly legit do you really think it isn't the same as the replica buck for sale? The replica buck died years ago- and since it wasn't killed by a hunter that's even better yet bc that means less likely hood of OB getting called out for being the d bag he is when he again mounts replica antlers and claims it as his.


Yeah, I don't think we had a Primos truth cam 8 years ago. Could have been photoshopped, but I'm thinking it could be legit.


----------



## Treehugger98

Ob needs to get on here and set the record straight. I think the guy is legit. Innocent until proven guilty. Back it up ob so we can get on with the show!


----------



## dblungem

Binney59 said:


> For the guys thinking this is high fence or possibly legit do you really think it isn't the same as the replica buck for sale? The replica buck died years ago- and since it wasn't killed by a hunter that's even better yet bc that means less likely hood of OB getting called out for being the d bag he is when he again mounts replica antlers and claims it as his.


How do you explain the differences in the rack compared to the trail pics? Chasinwhitetails adds to the creditability - doesn't prove it, just adds to the possibility.


----------



## trial153

Shouldernuke! said:


> You obviously did not read what has happened and your dead wrong this was spawned from lies and deceit nothing more nothing less .You cant fix stupid and he made a huge mistake he slipped up and could not hide pics from his HF hunts and replicas .Also now the guy who owns the ranch has come out and told more than enough to make his walls fall down around him forever in the hunting community .


Sarcasm is lost on you.


----------



## nhns4

dblungem said:


> How do you explain the differences in the rack compared to the trail pics? Chasinwhitetails adds to the creditability - doesn't prove it, just adds to the possibility.


Different year trail can pics than the year it was killed. It was all in the plan.


----------



## bucco921

Treehugger98 said:


> Ob needs to get on here and set the record straight. I think the guy is legit. Innocent until proven guilty. Back it up ob so we can get on with the show!


Is this a serious comment? I'm getting lost....


----------



## rmscustom

Treehugger98 said:


> Ob needs to get on here and set the record straight. I think the guy is legit. Innocent until proven guilty. Back it up ob so we can get on with the show!


Are you kidding? lol


----------



## BP1992

Treehugger98 said:


> Ob needs to get on here and set the record straight. I think the guy is legit. Innocent until proven guilty. Back it up ob so we can get on with the show!


Says "Treehugger"


----------



## Liv4Rut

Definitely too long a thread to catch up on while taking a dump. Crazy story!!


----------



## Rothhar1

trial153 said:


> Sarcasm is lost on you.


yep since there was no emoticon there its hard to tell with some types of strait forward posts ..


----------



## Highwaygun

nhns4 said:


> If OB doctored his one but to add drop tines to it could he have not the same with "og"?


Explain to me how he doctored the live deer in the trailcam pics. Its not the same deer. Im not saying its not a HF buck but its not goliath.


----------



## cgoehl125

Can someone post a recap since when this fiasco started. If it's already been done could you quote it or tell the post number? I just can't keep up. Thanks

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## Binney59

Treehugger98 said:


> Ob needs to get on here and set the record straight. I think the guy is legit. Innocent until proven guilty. Back it up ob so we can get on with the show!


Although it is lost deep in this thread 2 things are for sure. 1 OB has hunted several canned hunts. 2 his double drop is a replica of a buck he did not kill. 

3. OB is a fraud.


----------



## dblungem

nhns4 said:


> Different year trail can pics than the year it was killed. It was all in the plan.


If that's the case, there are more people than just OB tied up in the debacle. Many more people. Again, could very well be true, but then again it just might not be.


----------



## nhns4

Highwaygun said:


> Explain to me how he doctored the live deer in the trailcam pics. Its not the same deer. Im not saying its not a HF buck but its not goliath.


I never said he doctored the trail cam pic.


----------



## nhns4

dblungem said:


> If that's the case, there are more people than just OB tied up in the debacle. Many more people. Again, could very well be true, but then again it just might not be.


I don't think he's alone on this one.


----------



## trial153

Shouldernuke! said:


> yep since there was no emoticon there its hard to tell with some types of strait forward posts ..


It's fine. I forgive you. Lol


----------



## dblungem

nhns4 said:


> I don't think he's alone on this one.


I would bet then those who are in on this are nervous as a hooker in church. I don't think the AT mob is going to let up on this until the last detail is found, chewed and spit out.


----------



## nhns4

dblungem said:


> I would bet then those who are in on this are nervous as a hooker in church. I don't think the AT mob is going to let I on this until the last detail is found, chewed and spit out.


Nope. Fire up the torches lol


----------



## rmscustom

So its all coincidence that,
Chasen and OB have the same B-day and first name? Info that was dropped as the **** hit the fan. Possible mistake when creating 2 accounts from the same user.
Chasen doesn't show up until a mod says him and OB have a different IP address?
Chasen conveniently works 90hrs a week so he cant keep up on this crap?
OG and Goliath look like the same deer from different years? 

I understand the need for some hope but come on guys!


----------



## bigrobc

ohioshooter68 said:


> What Chasenwhitetails told me was that OhioBooners requested the pics and videos and wanted to use them. He allowed him to do so.
> 
> I don't think they were every "buddies" or anything. I think OB just jumped on the opportunity and tried to befriend Chasen to figure out the deers whereabouts so he could have a chance at killing him.
> 
> A SMALL sliver of hope tells me this thing is a wild free range deer.
> 
> What we REALLY need is the antler collector or someone who has seen these sheds to come forward and validate the deer.



Ummm. I'm havin a problem believing any1. So your sayin chasin told u he just handed over pics & video of a potential WR whitetail to a legit stranger. Ok


----------



## DaneHunter

Here's a side by side:


----------



## belden148

rmscustom said:


> So its all coincidence that,
> Chasen and OB have the same B-day and first name? Possible mistake when creating 2 accounts from the same user.
> Chasen doesn't show up until a mod says him and OB have a different IP address?
> Chasen conveniently works 90hrs a week so he cant keep up on this crap?
> OG and Goliath look like the same deer from different years?
> 
> I understand the need for some hope but come on guys!




I'm with ya on this one...just too much evidence/coincidence pointing in the wrong direction for OB...add in the disappearing act and things just don't look legit


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol you guys can't give it up.







. OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago


----------



## nhns4

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol you guys can't give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago


So how's ob play into this then. Fill us in


----------



## kstatemallards

Chasen, one thing that would help prove you aren't OB would be to post a pic of yourself holding up a sign that says something unique. I.e AT OG hunter


----------



## cunninghamww

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol you guys can't give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago


Can you post the original images and not pictures taken of pictures?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

OB contacted me I never have met him idk how he fits into the equation


----------



## ohioshooter68

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol you guys can't give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago


haha!! Thank you Chad!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Chad- How about we do a crowdfunding campaign? We'll raise you enough money so you can take the year off work and chase this buck and you can keep us all tuned in to your adventure.

If you kill him you give us a 25% return on our money after you become the next Milo Hanson.

Thoughts??? I'm only half joking btw


----------



## WVohioFAN

Why don't you enlighten us then, chasen??? Why won't you tell us everything you know? BTW.... those pics don't prove or tell us anything.


----------



## rmscustom

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol you guys can't give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago



I really hope this is true but I'm sure you can understand the skepticism with all that's gone down.


----------



## Treehugger98

OB if you have a set of brass balls between your legs post up! Your getting your brains smashed in and no reply from you. Chasen if your legit post a pic of you and your wife together with the kids! Lmao at the clowns that want to be something in this world!


----------



## ridgerunner1

tough crowd here tonight huh chasen


----------



## Junglekat

Was he a cook at DD


----------



## bjmostel

ohioshooter68 said:


> haha!! Thank you Chad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chad- How about we do a crowdfunding campaign? We'll raise you enough money so you can take the year off work and chase this buck and you can keep us all tuned in to your adventure.
> 
> If you kill him you give us a 25% return on our money after you become the next Milo Hanson.
> 
> Thoughts??? I'm only half joking btw


Or invite all of AT to surround your property to make sure this giant is killed on the basis half of money gained from killing it is given to you.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Haha yea. I give up. Hopfully I can show u some more trail cam pics around July or August.


----------



## nhns4

Treehugger98 said:


> OB if you have a set of brass balls between your legs post up! Your getting your brains smashed in and no reply from you. Chasen if your legit post a pic of you and your wife together with the kids! Lmao at the clowns that want to be something in this world!


OB changed his phone number.


----------



## hunt1up

Treehugger98 said:


> OB if you have a set of brass balls between your legs post up! Your getting your brains smashed in and no reply from you. Chasen if your legit post a pic of you and your wife together with the kids! Lmao at the clowns that want to be something in this world!


Speaking of wives, I bet OBs wife was in on the whole deal. Prolly planned on having her kill it as none of us would question if the hot blonde shot it. He hinted at it in his video.


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm confused. I'm not seeing the comparison. OG doesn't look like the other deer your saying is the same.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha yea. I give up. Hopfully I can show u some more trail cam pics around July or August.


What is the best selling dish at the DD Ranch?? Huh?Huh?Huh? ?????


----------



## WVohioFAN

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm confused. I'm not seeing the comparison. OG doesn't look like the other deer your saying is the same.


Many people think it's the same deer from different years but I have my doubts. Unless a ranch owner or antler collector who knows the real story shows up, we may never know. It's fun to speculate, though.


----------



## ohioshooter68

You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.

Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


----------



## bowfisher

:moviecorn its gonna be a long night.


----------



## kstatemallards

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


That could be true. Sounds like something OB would do.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


Thank you!


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


Get off your perch. Nobody has been disrespectful.


----------



## dblungem

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


All the lynch mob has done is chase away possibly the only guy that can help validate the existence of OG. Now watch all the guys say "see, we give him demands and he disappears"....like he owes anyone on here a damn thing. Lol.


----------



## hooiserarcher

hunt1up said:


> Speaking of wives, I bet OBs wife was in on the whole deal. Prolly planned on having her kill it as none of us would question if the hot blonde shot it. He hinted at it in his video.


I dont believe ob was married to "mrs. Ohiobooners. Her last name was Hayes and not Tefft.


----------



## MonsterMadness

bowfisher said:


> :moviecorn its gonna be a long night.


A very long night indeed!!


----------



## APAsuphan

hooiserarcher said:


> I dont believe ob was married to "mrs. Ohiobooners. Her last name was Hayes and not Tefft.


Probably an actor.


----------



## Huntin Hard

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


That's the same way I'm looking at it. I might be wrong but I don't see the similarity. 



WVohioFAN said:


> Many people think it's the same deer from different years but I have my doubts. Unless a ranch owner or antler collector who knows the real story shows up, we may never know. It's fun to speculate, though.


I agree with you. Yes it is fun but it's a messed up situation so I don't know. All I know is he changed his phone number and email.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail......Did OB really offer to let you hunt his farm? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## kiaelite

WVohioFAN said:


> What is the best selling dish at the DD Ranch?? Huh?Huh?Huh? ?????


You should have inquired with the guy at DD when you called about the other Chad (chasin) being a cook there!! Hind sight 20/20


----------



## nhns4

hooiserarcher said:


> I dont believe ob was married to "mrs. Ohiobooners. Her last name was Hayes and not Tefft.


I thought they were getting married very soon.


----------



## Rod Savini

I think ob saw a chance at fame by trying to steal this dudes deer and make a name for himself, and no one would question his other bucks. Idk, its a theory


----------



## basnbuks

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


I agree but chasin could put all doubts away but is just leading us on. A simple post of a pic of his drivers license showing name and bd would tell us alot


----------



## Huntin Hard

How crazy would it be if his real name isn't chad and he had fake Facebook accounts and all ??


----------



## Dawhit

Chasen could be legit. I am from the Wheeling area, work in Wheeling, we have a lot of out of towners in the area working 60+ hour weeks.


----------



## Rothhar1

ohioshooter68 said:


> haha!! Thank you Chad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chad- How about we do a crowdfunding campaign? We'll raise you enough money so you can take the year off work and chase this buck and you can keep us all tuned in to your adventure.
> 
> If you kill him you give us a 25% return on our money after you become the next Milo Hanson.
> 
> Thoughts??? I'm only half joking btw


Hay wait a min here was Chad not just in a rat hole motel?? Now we get pics taken off a screen of tv or computer .Not buying it that aint right at all .

And secondly why in hell would anyone allow some idiot to claim or use a buck like that for personal gain when in fact that gain should be his >This aint floating with me at all .Money or something made chasin do it .I know I would of told someone wanting to use a buck and the pics /vid I worked to get to get stepping . 

Come on chasin what did he offer you or promise had to be something like that you had to know what he wanted them for .?


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha yea. I give up. Hopfully I can show u some more trail cam pics around July or August.


 Most on here probably want to believe you, but it's hard to do with all that is going on.


----------



## WVohioFAN

kiaelite said:


> You should have inquired with the guy at DD when you called about the other Chad (chasin) being a cook there!! Hind sight 20/20


Don't worry. I'm calling him back tomorrow and getting his personal email so I can send him photos of OG and see what he says. I also plan on emailing photos to the owner of Autumn Legends to get his take. I will find out as much truth as I can for the AT Mob.


----------



## blinginpse

They pose get married before long wasnt they?

195 is usually on and actively posting he's been a bit quite Today. Usually he will interact in threads


----------



## redneckromeo

hooiserarcher said:


> I dont believe ob was married to "mrs. Ohiobooners. Her last name was Hayes and not Tefft.


I know several women that have kept their maiden name after getting married.


----------



## Liv4Rut

What does OG stand for?


----------



## belden148

Shouldernuke! said:


> Hay wait a min here was Chad not just in a rat hole motel?? Now we get pics taken off a screen of tv or computer .Not buying it that aint right at all .


cmon now nuke...I always take my laptop with me when I go out of town for work....could be he took a picture off his laptop with his phone and posted it


----------



## nhns4

Shouldernuke! said:


> Hay wait a min here was Chad not just in a rat hole motel?? Now we get pics taken off a screen of tv or computer .Not buying it that aint right at all .


Weird ehh lol


----------



## hooiserarcher

Huntin Hard said:


> How crazy would it be if his real name isn't chad and he had fake Facebook accounts and all ??


Chad is his real name. His brother was even commenting on the trophy pursuit Facebook update.


----------



## CANT HIT EM

Miked989 could get to the bottom of this


----------



## Binney59

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.




After looking at his trail cam pics I can see how it's a different buck than the one for sale. My bad. OB is still a fraud but that doesn't mean Chasin is. Good luck tagging it if it is a real buck. I know it's not on my property in Wisconsin and those are the ones I'm after.


----------



## WVohioFAN

The crew at CSI could learn a thing or two from us.


----------



## redneckromeo

basnbuks said:


> I agree but chasin could put all doubts away but is just leading us on. A simple post of a pic of his drivers license showing name and bd would tell us alot


He might not want his address and other info available for the AT stalkers - just a thought.


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> I know several women that have kept their maiden name after getting married.


Could be I guess


----------



## Rod Savini

Huntin Hard said:


> How crazy would it be if his real name isn't chad and he had fake Facebook accounts and all ??


Maybe, we don't know


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm chaseinwhitetail not OB. There's several people in here that know me personally


I don't care who you are......ya wearing the best camo ever made!! :wink:


----------



## bucco921

Dawhit said:


> Chasen could be legit. I am from the Wheeling area, work in Wheeling, we have a lot of out of towners in the area working 60+ hour weeks.


Honestly I'm pulling for Chasen and the giant to be legit. Hoping that OB just tried to weasel his way onto a "real" world class deer. He works on pipelines so the hours and location make %100 sense to me. Nuke, laptops have screens and even the biggest flea bag motels have wi-fi.


----------



## APAsuphan

We need to get ESPN to do a 30 for 30 on this.


----------



## IndianaPSE

OB and I were talking Sat AM. 

I had PMed him a few Qs about the thread. My last PM to him was asking about the trail cam pics and if he wanted me to enlarge and brighten the images for him. He never responded.

This was his last PM (I was asking him about hunting Ohio - I have access to 2200 acres there):

_I am always open to looking and strategizing on big farms like that. That is where I cut my teeth on bow hunting. I'd be glad to help however I can my friend. I greatly appreciate the well wishes with OG. We'll see how it unfolds. I just hope, if he is killed, that it's legally and honestly. That's my only real wish for him. I hope ppl like the story we being forward and I hope it's somewhat educational going forward.

Let me know anything I can do to help!_


----------



## Rod Savini

APAsuphan said:


> We need to get ESPN to do a 30 for 30 on this.


Ohiogate? Antlergate? OGgate??? Lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

APAsuphan said:


> We need to get ESPN to do a 30 for 30 on this.


I just spit some soda out on that one. I haven't been glued to this forum like this..... ever.


----------



## itallushrt

Junglekat said:


> Was he a cook at DD


YES!!! Done seen him with my own eyeballs cookin up some slop to feed to the masses.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Where it all began....


----------



## IndianaPSE

...and he always called me "Sir"



IndianaPSE said:


> OB and I were talking Sat AM.
> 
> I had PMed him a few Qs about the thread. My last PM to him was asking about the trail cam pics and if he wanted me to enlarge and brighten the images for him. He never responded.
> 
> This was his last PM (I was asking him about hunting Ohio - I have access to 2200 acres there):
> 
> _I am always open to looking and strategizing on big farms like that. That is where I cut my teeth on bow hunting. I'd be glad to help however I can my friend. I greatly appreciate the well wishes with OG. We'll see how it unfolds. I just hope, if he is killed, that it's legally and honestly. That's my only real wish for him. I hope ppl like the story we being forward and I hope it's somewhat educational going forward.
> 
> Let me know anything I can do to help!_


----------



## WVohioFAN

itallushrt said:


> YES!!! Done seen him with my own eyeballs cookin up some slop to feed to the masses.


I'm calling DD tomorrow to verify. "Hello sir. Is Chad Phillips a cook there?" lol


----------



## Rod Savini

CANT HIT EM said:


> Miked989 could get to the bottom of this


Mike where are ya?!?!


----------



## APAsuphan

Rod Savini said:


> Ohiogate? Antlergate? OGgate??? Lol





WVohioFAN said:


> I just spit some soda out on that one. I haven't been glued to this forum like this..... ever.


Haha, all sound good to me!


----------



## flinginairos

WVohioFAN said:


> I'm calling DD tomorrow to verify. "Hello sir. Is Chad Phillips a cook there?" lol


Awesome dude keep up the good work! :wink:


----------



## belden148

this is all a big scheme to drum up business for DD. lol, before you know it they will be offering "guided" big foot hunts with OB as their main "guide." wonder if they will set clients up over a bag of jack links or not


----------



## WVohioFAN

I wonder if the owner of DD or the contact at Autumn Legends will be familiar with those trail cam photos. Neither of them were aware of AT or this thread so I'm anxious to email them the photos. We'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## itallushrt

belden148 said:


> this is all a big scheme to drum up business for DD. lol, before you know it they will be offering "guided" big foot hunts with OB as their main "guide." wonder if they will set clients up over a bag of jack links or not


I got dibs on first hunt.


----------



## Rothhar1

belden148 said:


> cmon now nuke...I always take my laptop with me when I go out of town for work....could be he took a picture off his laptop with his phone and posted it


why not just post it on the lap top then??


----------



## belden148

itallushrt said:


> I got dibs on first hunt.


only seems fair...after all you are a repeat client!


----------



## itallushrt

We need Jack Bauer to fast rope behind the fence at DD, find OG, tackle and hog tie him and send proof of life photos.


----------



## belden148

Shouldernuke! said:


> why not just post it on the lap top then??


good point.


----------



## hunt1up

hooiserarcher said:


> I dont believe ob was married to "mrs. Ohiobooners. Her last name was Hayes and not Tefft.


Point is the same. Still prolly in on it. Was planned all along to let her shoot it. He'd still get all the attention for it and it's a great cover.


----------



## silentassassin

ohioshooter68 said:


> You guys need to stop harping on Chasen, he's a real person, not a fictitious character. The guy and his brother posted pictures of a big deer awhile back (which I'm sure they now regret). I'd imagine OhioBooners got a stiffy and blew Chasen up trying to figure out the whereabouts of this deer.
> 
> Did OB EVER PRODUCE ANY pictures that were his own? NO!! Why not, because he had none. He had to use all of Chasen's photos. Chasen told him he could use them for his stupid video, and now that OB is a fraud everyone wants to throw Chasen in there as well. It's not right, but I understand the skepticism, just treat the guy with some respect.


 agreed!


----------



## Ranger_Jack

I swear if ohiobooners ever tries to pull this crap on a central Minnesota buck I'll twist his nads off with a vice grips lol!

Thank you everyone for keeping me entertained for the last few days. I appreciate it. Ohiobooners, you can own up to your mistakes whenever you're ready. We're waiting.


----------



## JMart294

CANT HIT EM said:


> Miked989 could get to the bottom of this


Someone needs to get him over here. I am ready for someone to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## rut hunt

Jeez I need to learn to read faster just to keep up. Chasen = innocent buff said. Don't bend over for these lunatics keep that deer for yourself we've already seen more pictures now than ever before and no one even acknowledged the generosity


----------



## ILbowhunter79

Can't believe I spent an hour trying to read all this, should have been on the chive looking at FLBP Mondays. This thread is getting way to much attention and kinda hope if this deer is legit an honest dedicated hunter takes him under the radar.


----------



## jstiltne

I was reading trophy pursuits response earlier in this post somewhere. They said chad was a new team member. I'm guessing he had to sign some sort of contract and it probably had fair chase hunting in there somewhere. I wonder if trophy pursuit is considering pressing charges? I'm not saying they shoul or shouldn't just curious where they stand legally since there name was attached to it earlier.


----------



## Rothhar1

bucco921 said:


> Honestly I'm pulling for Chasen and the giant to be legit. Hoping that OB just tried to weasel his way onto a "real" world class deer. He works on pipelines so the hours and location make %100 sense to me. Nuke, laptops have screens and even the biggest flea bag motels have wi-fi.


my point exactly could of just posted on the laptop rather than a phone from a laptop just saying .This whole thing just twists and turns like a river pee running down a flatrock hillside .


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

I just don't buy any of this. Why did Chasen wait so long to chime in on this thread? If the trail cam pics are his, why did he wait until now to claim them. He could have called out OB a long time ago. Now that OB has tucked tail, he wants people to just accept this deer is FR and he's the owner of the pics. It just doesn't add up to anybody being completely honest. This deer is behind DD's fence imo.


----------



## DaneHunter

NewMexicoHunter said:


> I just don't buy any of this. Why did Chasen wait so long to chime in on this thread? If the trail cam pics are his, why did he wait until now to claim them. He could have called out OB a long time ago. Now that OB has tucked tail, he wants people to just accept this deer is FR and he's the owner of the pics. It just doesn't add up to anybody being completely honest. This deer is behind DD's fence imo.


Hear Hear! If someone was trying to claim my 300 inch deer I'd be throwing a fit.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Ranger_Jack said:


> I swear if ohiobooners ever tries to pull this crap on a central Minnesota buck I'll twist his nads off with a vice grips lol!
> 
> Thank you everyone for keeping me entertained for the last few days. I appreciate it. Ohiobooners, you can own up to your mistakes whenever you're ready. We're waiting.


There are no large bucks in central MN none, so nobody come here looking for one


----------



## Rothhar1

jstiltne said:


> I was reading trophy pursuits response earlier in this post somewhere. They said chad was a new team member. I'm guessing he had to sign some sort of contract and it probably had fair chase hunting in there somewhere. I wonder if trophy pursuit is considering pressing charges? I'm not saying they shoul or shouldn't just curious where they stand legally since there name was attached to it earlier.


the last thing they want it to bring themselves into question with a big court case ..I mean what would OB bring up as evidence against them ??In todays world who knows and skeletons that are easily drug up in many closets in the hunting industry these days !!just saying .


----------



## WVohioFAN

I'll make sure the owner of DD sees the trail cam photos of OG tomorrow. He told me on the phone today that he does have a 235" typical on his place. We'll find out if it's OG or not. I'll even try to get a pic of the deer he has if he'll oblige. No harm in asking questions while searching for the truth and he seemed like a very nice fellow.


----------



## bluestreaker

Sooooo is this a bad time to ask what ya'll think about my form & if my dl looks long???


----------



## bucco921

Shouldernuke! said:


> my point exactly could of just posted on the laptop rather than a phone from a laptop just saying .This whole thing just twists and turns like a river pee running down a flatrock hillside .


Believe me, I totally understand what you're saying. I'm just pullin' for there to be a good guy buried somewhere in all of this.


----------



## redneckromeo

DaneHunter said:


> Hear Hear! If someone was trying to claim my 300 inch deer I'd be throwing a fit.


If I had pics of a monster buck and somebody else started claiming I'd happily let them take the attention off me so I'd have a better chance of killing him without a poacher getting him first.


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Timmy Big Time said:


> There are no large bucks in central MN none, so nobody come here looking for one

















Maybe I should change my name to minnesotabooners and start pretending I kill big deer here? Too bad I didn't kill any of these three. But, hey, what do you guys know?


----------



## huntdrut

Ladies & Gentlemen, its called "Look at me disease", and all too many people have it, including, apparently, OB.


----------



## mn5503

hunt1up said:


> Point is the same. Still prolly in on it. Was planned all along to let her shoot it. He'd still get all the attention for it and it's a great cover.


He'd get that "Ohhhh, what a nice fella" attention he seemed to crave so much. It was creepy...


----------



## KatoRyan

bluestreaker said:


> Sooooo is this a bad time to ask what ya'll think about my form & if my dl looks long???


Lol No now is a good time, the official hanging starts after pics of OG behind a high fence.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

WVohioFAN said:


> I'll make sure the owner of DD sees the trail cam photos of OG tomorrow. He told me on the phone today that he does have a 235" typical on his place. We'll find out if it's OG or not. I'll even try to get a pic of the deer he has if he'll oblige. No harm in asking questions while searching for the truth and he seemed like a very nice fellow.


Send a pic of Chasen too. I'd bet everyone involved has ties the ranch. Almost seems like Chasen, 195, and OB all worked there or have been there as hunters at some point in time. Read page 2 of Southern Ohio Giant.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Ranger_Jack said:


> View attachment 1951860
> View attachment 1951862
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my name to minnesotabooners and start pretending I kill big deer here? Too bad I didn't kill any of these three. But, hey, what do you guys know?


Wait a minute did you steal my chip?


----------



## chrisjan_81

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol you guys can't give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OG.n 2012. U guys don't know what u think u know. OG is not this buck that was from 8 years ago


Were these 2012 pics from other people? Or your farm?.... you had just talked quite a bit in the original OG thread about how you have no history with this buck before the pics last nov.


----------



## mn5503

jstiltne said:


> I was reading trophy pursuits response earlier in this post somewhere. They said chad was a new team member. I'm guessing he had to sign some sort of contract and it probably had fair chase hunting in there somewhere. I wonder if trophy pursuit is considering pressing charges? I'm not saying they shoul or shouldn't just curious where they stand legally since there name was attached to it earlier.


Pressing charges? I don't think he committed any crimes by lying about deer.


----------



## zmax hunter

I remember the thread, "If you could hunt with anyone on this board, who would it be"

several said Ohiobooners, 
The DDranch is booking shoots now, lol


----------



## bucco921

mn5503 said:


> Pressing charges? I don't think he committed any crimes by lying about deer.


If somebody falsifies information for financial gain, I.E. sponsorships, then I believe charges could be pressed, not sure...
A civil suit can definitely be filed by TP for recouping the $$ they lost and the possible damage of reputation. I commend TP for the stance they took when this broke.


----------



## Rod Savini

chrisjan_81 said:


> Were these 2012 pics from other people? Or your farm?.... you had just talked quite a bit in the original OG thread about how you have no history with this buck before the pics last nov.


I wouldn't have claimed I knew him or posted pics of him if he is FR so the area gets less attention and less chance for a poacher to find him. But that is me.


----------



## harvey261

zmax hunter said:


> I remember the thread, "If you could hunt with anyone on this board, who would it be"
> 
> several said Ohiobooners,
> The DDranch is booking shoots now, lol


Its amazing how many people were all about him a few days ago, you couldnt read a thread he was posting on without people singing his praises about how great he was. It was pretty amazing.


----------



## kiaelite

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Knew that was coming... But no guys all fair chase private land here. Just a tru surprise giant that came outta no where! No history or nothing!


Fuel for the fire


----------



## gediger

zmax hunter said:


> I remember the thread, "If you could hunt with anyone on this board, who would it be"
> 
> several said Ohiobooners,
> The DDranch is booking shoots now, lol


Hahaha


----------



## Cornbread

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Can't believe I spent an hour trying to read all this, should have been on the chive looking at FLBP Mondays. This thread is getting way to much attention and kinda hope if this deer is legit an honest dedicated hunter takes him under the radar.


I spent do much time on here today I almost missed the DAR. Chive On!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Just hold on a minute…

Anybody asked Chad (Chasenwhitetail) if it was his birthday Saturday?


----------



## WVohioFAN

So first he says he has no history and then he posts trail cam pics he claims were from 2012. 

Something definitely smells here.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

5/10/84 yep


----------



## chaded

kiaelite said:


> Fuel for the fire
> 
> View attachment 1951876




So he has no history with the deer but he has pictures from 2012? Maybe I'm not understanding it correctly.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Maybe your not


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Nope, these are all on a private 2200 acre farm that I have SOLE permission to hunt. I'm gonna let my fiance shoot the one with tall brow tines. I've shot so many B & C deer that even a 230" won't be exciting for me. I probably wouldn't even score it anyways.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> 5/10/84 yep


I thought you "didn't have time for this crap" yet you are hanging on our every word. Are you a cook at the DD Ranch Chad? You might as well tell the truth because I will find out tomorrow morning anyway.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Actully I'm a pipeliner


----------



## kiaelite

chaded said:


> So he has no history with the deer but he has pictures from 2012? Maybe I'm not understanding it correctly.


You pretty much understand it the way I do. Though maybe he got the 2012 photos from someone else, but that hasn't been eluded to either. It's be very easy for Chasin' to clear all this up if he wanted to


----------



## gcab

Chasen.. .do you work at the ranch at all in any capacity? Why would you let someone else showcase a deer of this caliber instead of hunting it yourself?


----------



## jstiltne

Shouldernuke! said:


> the last thing they want it to bring themselves into question with a big court case ..I mean what would OB bring up as evidence against them ??In todays world who knows and skeletons that are easily drug up in many closets in the hunting industry these days !!just saying .


Good point


----------



## cunninghamww

WVohioFAN said:


> So first he says he has no history and then he posts trail cam pics he claims were from 2012.
> 
> Something definitely smells here.


Listen, if I were chasen, I would do exactly to this crowd what he did to OB: confuse the heck out of us. I can't believe he posted a pic of the deer in the first place, but the same way he told OB the wrong location of the deer, he has no obligation to tell us all the details of the deer. We are all guessing at half this **** anyway.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Because I have to work for a living and provide for a family Hunting is just a hobby my wife and my daughter is who I provide for


----------



## APAsuphan

kiaelite said:


> Fuel for the fire
> 
> View attachment 1951876


I'd hope his avatar isn't a high fence buck, it was featured in North American Whitetail.


----------



## JMart294

WVohioFAN said:


> I thought you "didn't have time for this crap" yet you are hanging on our every word. Are you a cook at the DD Ranch Chad? You might as well tell the truth because I will find out tomorrow morning anyway.


I like this WVohioFAN guy. We have very different views but I bet we could get along. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Cannonball08

In the webisode on the TP site, when Chad was talking about passing on the OG the year before a picture of a buck flashed for a split second looked to be taken from the stand. Was that actually the OG and where did this pic come from??


----------



## Fortyneck

Chasenwhitetail said:


> 5/10/84 yep


OB, that rascal, he tells the truth about that...


----------



## gcab

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Because I have to work for a living and provide for a family Hunting is just a hobby my wife and my daughter is who I provide for


Do you work at the ranch in question as part of your living, or in any capacity?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

gcab said:


> Do you work at the ranch in question as part of your living, or in any capacity?


Read the thread. Pipeliner


----------



## gcab

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Read the thread. Pipeliner


So you do NOT work there in any way.. full time, part time, weekends, cooking on Fridays, ect? Understanding that right.. in NO way you work there?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol no


----------



## Boldread

I feel for Chasen, this witch hunt is getting out of hand. Chasen prolly just logging on out of curiosity now to see what kind of nonsense has been schemed up. Lol hopefully he is amused.


----------



## APAsuphan

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol no


Where were you the night of the 15th at approximately 915pm? Lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

JMart294 said:


> I like this WVohioFAN guy. We have very different views but I bet we could get along. Keep up the good work man.


I'm a soldier for the truth. We'd get along just fine.


----------



## Ranger_Jack

http://www.ddranch.com/articles_to_bring.htm

THEY SAY BRING YOUR OWN FOOD (YOU'RE the cook)..

Maybe chasin is tellin the truth..


----------



## patmc81

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol no


I am gonna have to see your w2's for the last 3 year's lol


----------



## patmc81

I actually almost booked a hog hunt at this place.


----------



## belden148

cmon guys...the cook thing was just a joke. you guys are too gullible


----------



## Junglekat

itallushrt said:


> YES!!! Done seen him with my own eyeballs cookin up some slop to feed to the masses.


Not him says he never worked there.You must be confused.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Ranger_Jack said:


> http://www.ddranch.com/articles_to_bring.htm
> 
> THEY SAY BRING YOUR OWN FOOD (YOU'RE the cook)..
> 
> Maybe chasin is tellin the truth..


Good work detective. I'm starting to think Chad doesn't work at the DD but I will definitely inquire when I email the owner the pics of OG. At this point I feel like I'm on a Murder Mystery weekend with my Wife.


----------



## Ranger_Jack

belden148 said:


> cmon guys...the cook thing was just a joke. you guys are too gullible


In my defense, it's hard to follow a thread like this, lol


----------



## Cjclemens

http://www.ddranch.com/lodging.htm

According to this, they did serve meals at one point. Disgruntled laid-off cook? The plot thickens!


----------



## WVohioFAN

belden148 said:


> cmon guys...the cook thing was just a joke. you guys are too gullible


Can you blame us at this point? Anything is possible. 

Believe nothing! Question everything! lol


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Ohiobooners I hope your granddaddy is proud.:wink:


----------



## BP1992

Something is definitely fishy about Chasenwhitetail. He answers all the dumb questions and avoids the important ones.


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Cjclemens said:


> http://www.ddranch.com/lodging.htm
> 
> According to this, they did serve meals at one point. Disgruntled laid-off cook? The plot thickens!


Yeah, they stopped in 2011, so this scheme must be 3-4 years in the making!!! Maybe when OG was 1.5 years old chasin quit to start planning out the World Record bucks death??? I think we're onto something!!!!


----------



## Cjclemens

BP1992 said:


> Something is definitely fishy about Chasenwhitetail. He answers all the dumb questions and avoids the important ones.


This^^^


----------



## Boldread

Lol your crazy! If I was in chasens shoes I would be acting the same way, he to busy for this nonsense. From what I understand he just a hard working family man that got dragged into this.


----------



## belden148

WVohioFAN said:


> Can you blame us at this point? Anything is possible.
> 
> Believe nothing! Question everything! lol


very true. lol. conspiracy theory at its finest!


----------



## nhns4

Dun dun dun. The plot thickens.


----------



## Cjclemens

Ranger_Jack said:


> Yeah, they stopped in 2011, so this scheme must be 3-4 years in the making!!! Maybe when OG was 1.5 years old chasin quit to start planning out the World Record bucks death??? I think we're onto something!!!!


This is a serious matter. Who knows how deep this conspiracy goes and who all is involved...How do you know they quit serving meals in 2011? Did you work there? Were YOU the cook? Maybe you're just chasen or OB in disguise...


----------



## itallushrt

After going back and reading the first 15 pages of the Southern Ohio Giant thread...ive got this.

Chasenwhitetails posted the pics of OG. OG is actually a free deer not fenced. Likely on property that either borders DD or is close to it. The landowner prob shared the pics with him. Believe it or not not all deer hunters make AT a regular part of their day. DD prob had an escapee or two sometime a few years back during the rut. One of their super deer gets down with free range doe (s) passes on mega genes that were previously purchased. So similar rack to either a deer or series of deer that have been at DD. Since OB has a history at DD he recognizes a similar rack to some high dollar deer at DD he likely cant afford to kill. The thread title has him fishing for the county. Pike County OH is the next county to Vinton where McAthur is. The listed town for DD ranch. This also explains how 195bc knows the whereabouts. I dont doubt that Chasen and others in the area are aware of escapees and likely sudden better deer showing up on or near the family farm he mentions. 

OB in his quest/obsession for glory starts frantically messaging, calling Chasen. Eventually gets in touch with the land owner ans starts talking tv shows, money etc in exchange for the ability to hunt the deer. Likely also money for future pics videos etc.

All in hopes of getting to kill this deer so his other lies will never be questioned and his other deer legitimatized. 

However, before that can happen his world falls apart. Including his funding for the deer most of what was probably being paid by TP. 

Chasen has chosen his words very carefully this whole time. never actually owning up to the pics being his. no previous history, etc.

Remember that fenced deer must have ear tags. The one in the pics does not.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Think about this logically folks. Chasen introduces a possible walking world record to the bowhunting world and then gladly steps aside while OB, a guy who by Chasen's own admission, has no REAL knowledge of the OG buck, takes center stage....even taking things to Trophy Pursuit?

CMONNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## bigrobc

So how did u go from "no history" to 2012 trail cam pics chasen ?


----------



## cunninghamww

BP1992 said:


> Something is definitely fishy about Chasenwhitetail. He answers all the dumb questions and avoids the important ones.


What I said just a minute ago...IF I was chasen (and IF he is legit), I would be laughing my ass off at this. He saw through OB and led him on a wild goose chase. He is Doing the same here. Chasen seems like a good ole boy that made the mistake of posting one photo not thinking about the consequences..BUT, he is smart enough to just laugh at all of us internet detectives. Maybe I am wrong, but if he is legit he stands to gain nothing by bringing clarity to us random internet users. For all he knows, the next OB is watching this thread waiting to weasel his way into his life for this deer. Why should he care if we know the truth or not??


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

I wish I didn't have to make a living so I could read this whole thing.


----------



## rodney482

Go to my kids softball game and end up 15 pages behind


----------



## JMart294

BP1992 said:


> Something is definitely fishy about Chasenwhitetail. He answers all the dumb questions and avoids the important ones.


He has killed some impressive deer. One can only wonder if any of them were taking off this ddranch. I highly doubt we will ever know the true story.


----------



## Ranger_Jack

Cjclemens said:


> This is a serious matter. Who knows how deep this conspiracy goes and who all is involved...How do you know they quit serving meals in 2011? Did you work there? Were YOU the cook? Maybe you're just chasen or OB in disguise...


maybe i am, maybe i'm not. what is it to you? :BrownBear:


----------



## Cjclemens

WVohioFAN said:


> Think about this logically folks. Chasen introduces a possible walking world record to the bowhunting world and then gladly steps aside while OB, a guy who by Chasen's own admission, has no REAL knowledge of the OG buck, takes center stage....even taking things to Trophy Pursuit?
> 
> CMONNNNNNNNNNNNN.


No kidding! Why didn't chasn put on his Marc Anthony ghillie suit and go after OG himself?


----------



## belden148

Whack/Stack said:


> I wish I didn't have to make a living so I could read this whole thing.


order a pizza, a 2 litter mtn. dew and a case of red bull...before you know it, you'll be caught up. Maybe with all of that energy you'll uncover some clues the rest of us missed.


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> Go to my kids softball game and end up 15 pages behind


Allow me to catch you up a little. I've been on the phone with the owner of the DD Ranch. Turns out OB has killed "two or three whoppers off my place and several hogs". That's the owner talking.


----------



## blinginpse

I like moose tracks ice cream


----------



## BP1992

OB and Chasen have to be working together on this project. Why would Chasen just step aside and let OB have all the glory in this and actually kill the deer if there wasn't something in it for him?


----------



## gcab

Owner of the ranch has said that he has a 235 typical on his ranch.. no? Possible it got out for a walk, which is where the trail cams come from, and then they got him back in the fence? No tags in ear.. possible to photoshop those out. Why would Chasen be cool with someone else taking credit for the pics and giving up info on the deers location.. maybe because he knows its back inside the fence and has accepted some monetary offer to keep mouth shut once the deer is killed and recorded as new record deer.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## rodney482

blinginpse said:


> I like moose tracks ice cream


Big ol +1


----------



## Rod Savini

blinginpse said:


> I like moose tracks ice cream


Mint chocolate chip is better


----------



## JMart294

blinginpse said:


> I like moose tracks ice cream


I just had a cookie n cream cone myself. Moose tracks is good too.


----------



## brushdog

dang guys, slow down. im back on page 58 trying to catch up and every time i go to the next page the whole thread is now another page ahead. no matter how fast i read im staying 10 pages behind!!!! 

Another thought, does anyone think Milo is reading any of this and has finally stopped sweating?? LOL


----------



## DaneHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Did you take those pictures from a tree stand? So you have actually laid eyes on him?


----------



## Rod Savini

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Wasn't that scene on ob's first webisode???


----------



## Iceman130

Chasen, I would be absolutley cracking up at everyone if I were you. Lol surprised some haven't ask your d!€k size and then wanted a pic with a ruler to prove it lol honestly, I believe that Chasen is honest. He's a pipe liner I have buddies in the pipe lines and can guarantee that 90 hours is not a home for pipe liners. I don't pipe line but I still put in 80 or so in a week. 

Also, if it is close to the DD ranch, it is very possibly genes from a penned deer. I live very close to a huge pen, world class whitetails and they had a few bucks escape in October a few years back. I can say that it has greatly increased the size of deer in my area.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


So why didn't you shoot him?


----------



## Rod Savini

DaneHunter said:


> Did you take those pictures from a tree stand? So you have actually laid eyes on him?


Thought that was from the video in the webisode.......


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yep he sent those to me from a guy he knew he said?


----------



## blinginpse

3 posts n a row in reply bout my ice cream. Yea my milkshake still brings a the boys to the yard lol.


----------



## Rod Savini

blinginpse said:


> 3 posts n a row in reply bout my ice cream. Yea my milkshake still brings a the boys to the yard lol.


Lol, bling I am surprised you haven't had more posts on this here...


----------



## WVohioFAN

Chasen why did you step aside and let another guy take center stage and pursue the buck you brought to the public's attention? Do you expect us to believe that you were OK with a guy who you say knew nothing of your deer, taking him to Trophy Pursuit and possibly killing him? You have to understand the skepticism.


----------



## SureShot150

Rod Savini said:


> Wasn't that scene on ob's first webisode???


Yes, these were the pictures that Chad sent me when I edited the video. I feel so lied too, it's horrible. I started TrophyPursuit on the basis of fair chase, honesty, and high integrity. Tefft put that into question, however, I can lay my head down at night knowing that the morals here at TrophyPursuit have not changed. Mr. Tefft fooled us, but we are moving on….


----------



## itallushrt

See my previous post...

The treestand pics and Icemans similar experience are adding support to my argument.


----------



## blinginpse

Even get texts bout it


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yep he sent those to me from a guy he knew he said?


If those are from OB then he is for sure a high fence deer. You just told on yourself.


----------



## DaneHunter

So Ohiobooners did know about this deer? But he is on Chasens propery? But according to chase, OB didn't know where his property was??


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

gcab said:


> Owner of the ranch has said that he has a 235 typical on his ranch.. no? Possible it got out for a walk, which is where the trail cams come from, and then they got him back in the fence? No tags in ear.. possible to photoshop those out. Why would Chasen be cool with someone else taking credit for the pics and giving up info on the deers location.. maybe because he knows its back inside the fence and has accepted some monetary offer to keep mouth shut once the deer is killed and recorded as new record deer.


You can't take ear tags out in the video.


----------



## itallushrt

WVohioFAN said:


> Chasen why did you step aside and let another guy take center stage and pursue the buck you brought to the public's attention? Do you expect us to believe that you were OK with a guy who you say knew nothing of your deer, taking him to Trophy Pursuit and possibly killing him? You have to understand the skepticism.


He has already said the property wasnt his....my theory makes sense.


----------



## blinginpse

Y'all like my ice cream that much, maybe you wanna hear about what I mounted today lol


----------



## flyin51

I'm a Pralines n Cream man myself.


----------



## nhns4

BP1992 said:


> So why didn't you shoot him?


DDranch said he was to young. So they cut a hole in the fence. Stole the deer and penned him up somewhere. Took out the ear tags to make it look legit. Simple lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

cunninghamww said:


> What I said just a minute ago...IF I was chasen (and IF he is legit), I would be laughing my ass off at this. He saw through OB and led him on a wild goose chase. He is Doing the same here. Chasen seems like a good ole boy that made the mistake of posting one photo not thinking about the consequences..BUT, he is smart enough to just laugh at all of us internet detectives. Maybe I am wrong, but if he is legit he stands to gain nothing by bringing clarity to us random internet users. For all he knows, the next OB is watching this thread waiting to weasel his way into his life for this deer. Why should he care if we know the truth or not??


Everyone also thought OB was a good ole boy too lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Whack/Stack said:


> You can't take ear tags out in the video.


Unless he never had tags... because you know someone at the ranch and are in cahoots to raise a world record deer! The plot thickens!!


----------



## Rod Savini

blinginpse said:


> Y'all like my ice cream that much, maybe you wanna hear about what I mounted today lol


Glad you don't have my number lol


----------



## X10ring

Chasin y would u let some1 take credit for your deer this whole time?

I think the itallushrt guy is right, escapee from DD shagged some free range does and wahla godzillas offspring is running free range
Nailed it


----------



## BP1992

Chasen claims that OB has nothing to do with this deer then post a couple of pictures saying they are OB's. He's told too many lies to know what all he's said now.


----------



## gcab

Whack/Stack said:


> You can't take ear tags out in the video.


Good point. Possible the ranch never tagged them to start with to keep it clean and cash in on it themselves as well?


----------



## Berdo

How are there pics of this buck from a treestand and nobody shot him???????????


----------



## SureShot150

Shouldernuke! said:


> the last thing they want it to bring themselves into question with a big court case ..I mean what would OB bring up as evidence against them ??In todays world who knows and skeletons that are easily drug up in many closets in the hunting industry these days !!just saying .


Sir, with all due respect, we here at Trophy Pursuit have nothing to hide. We, just like many, were fooled by Mr. Tefft. We will move forward with the situation at hand, but please understand that we have no skeletons nor issues that will be 'easily drug up' by Mr. Tefft. Those who have followed TrophyPursuit on a regular basis, and know us, realize that we are the same as 99.9% of the hunters in this country……hard working, honest individuals, with a passion for the outdoors.


----------



## Big Country

APAsuphan said:


> Where were you the night of the 15th at approximately 915pm? Lol



:chortle:


Actually, I may be wrong, but I think Chasenwhitetail just got sucked into this mess through no fault of his own.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

He said those pics were from 2012 and he passed him of something He said those were screen shots from a buddy's cam. Just going off what I was told guys. Like I said I do not personally know him Just through AT Never meet the guy he had me fooled


----------



## saskguy

Holy crap, 39 more pages. Doesn't anyone work then play with their kids? Lol

I'm going to have to spend some time reading.


----------



## Berdo

Nobody passes that deer in the open woods


----------



## Binney59

Has Dean Bower ever said how he caught on to OB and how he "outed" him? I'd be extremely interested in Deans knowledge of the situation


----------



## Cannonball08

Chasenwhitetail said:


>





Yes chasen those are the pics I was asking about. Thanks


----------



## Treehugger98

Chasen post a pic of you and your brother to verify to these guys your legit. If not your going to get hammered. By the way are you able to still hunt the farm where you last seen OG?


----------



## Cannonball08

Binney59 said:


> Has Dean Bower ever said how he caught on to OB and how he "outed" him? I'd be extremely interested in Deans knowledge of the situation



Yes, it's back a few pages now lol


----------



## gcab

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He said those pics were from 2012 and he passed him of something He said those were screen shots from a buddy's cam. Just going off what I was told guys. Like I said I do not personally know him Just through AT Never meet the guy he had me fooled


A question has been asked repeatedly... someone you did not personally know you were giving pictures and so forth of a potential world record deer. Why would you do that with someone you do not know at all?


----------



## Iceman130

Saskguy that's exactly what I said when I got off work today!! Holy cow! Lol my 9 month old son didn't appreciate me reading and not playing with him lol


----------



## Rod Savini

Binney59 said:


> Has Dean Bower ever said how he caught on to OB and how he "outed" him? I'd be extremely interested in Deans knowledge of the situation


He released a statement several "hundred" pages back


----------



## BP1992

Berdo said:


> Nobody passes that deer in the open woods


Unless it's in a high fence and could be a world record next year.


----------



## zmax hunter

OB traded his Osceola hunt for an ohio whitetail hunt with Floridacrackr,........who hasnt logged in to AT since 4/23, hes in for one heck of a surprise and let down, imo


----------



## WVohioFAN

Binney59 said:


> Has Dean Bower ever said how he caught on to OB and how he "outed" him? I'd be extremely interested in Deans knowledge of the situation


Yes. He said he noticed the browse line in Chad's hero shot and did some research and found Chad's picture in the harvest gallery at a High Fence operation called the DD Ranch in Ohio.

I then called the owner and he confirmed to me that Chad has killed "two or three whoppers there". Those are his exact words.


----------



## DaneHunter

saskguy said:


> Holy crap, 39 more pages. Doesn't anyone work then play with their kids? Lol
> 
> I'm going to have to spend some time reading.


I work second shift and its my day off... I have time to kill, lol.


----------



## blinginpse

X10ring said:


> Chasin y would u let some1 take credit for your deer this whole time?
> 
> I think the itallushrt guy is right, escapee from DD shagged some free range does and wahla godzillas offspring is running free range
> Nailed it


If I was a Deer Captive in a Fence and only got used when needed vials of juice ya know I think I'd be chasing squirrels rabbits knot holes in trees ehhhh likely not the boys of them but definitely the ladies. I mean maybe our fence operation could have the 1st tru live jackalope that cabelas sells. When times
Are tuff the tuff get goin and I wouldn't cull much


----------



## BP1992

gcab said:


> A question has been asked repeatedly... someone you did not personally know you were giving pictures and so forth of a potential world record deer. Why would you do that with someone you do not know at all?


He will not answer the important questions. He has to be in on this whole scam. He's already been proved to have told many lies.


----------



## bigrobc

gcab said:


> A question has been asked repeatedly... someone you did not personally know you were giving pictures and so forth of a potential world record deer. Why would you do that with someone you do not know at all?


?? Who does that ??


----------



## Cjclemens

Just because you cant see ear tags in that pic, doesn't mean they aren't there. Livestock ear tags come in all sizes and colors. Maybe the HF rancher uses something discreet, so it doesn't look like you're shooting a pet cow with two giant yellow ear tags hanging on it...


----------



## AintNoGriz

Ok......I am going to bed now.......I hope I can sleep......

Can not wait to see what transpires overnight!


----------



## Berdo

BP1992 said:


> Unless it's in a high fence and could be a world record next year.


Exactly


----------



## BP1992

bigrobc said:


> ?? Who does that ??


A person that sees a lot of money in his future.


----------



## cunninghamww

SureShot150 said:


> Sir, with all due respect, we here at Trophy Pursuit have nothing to hide. We, just like many, were fooled by Mr. Tefft. We will move forward with the situation at hand, but please understand that we have no skeletons nor issues that will be 'easily drug up' by Mr. Tefft. Those who have followed TrophyPursuit on a regular basis, and know us, realize that we are the same as 99.9% of the hunters in this country……hard working, honest individuals, with a passion for the outdoors.


Well said, Chris. TP is all that is good with whitetail hunting. Just like the guy winke had to deal with last year, sometimes a few bad apples get let into the bushel.


----------



## DaneHunter

The stand pictures are from the guy with the tranquilizer gun so they can put him to sleep a "milk" him. He doesn't have tags because he is the stud and isnt allowed to be shot. They probably get $10k a vial of his seed.


----------



## blinginpse

Cjclemens said:


> Just because you cant see ear tags in that pic, doesn't mean they aren't there. Livestock ear tags come in all sizes and colors. Maybe the HF rancher uses something discreet, so it doesn't look like you're shooting a pet cow with two giant yellow ear tags hanging on it...


There is lil metal tags we use on Holsteins to taggem with engrave numbers on them
That would be possible to hide


----------



## Delta180

what a goat rope. funny that ole Chasen is havin fun with us. Chasen, looking at angle of those live pics, seems the deer is quite close. well within shooting range. 
I'm assuming in the process OB could have sent you the 2012 trail pics of the deer? Figured he had them. Could explain that. I for one believe you had pics of the deer in the wild in 2013 (as were initially sent out). You are being vague and enjoying it. Prob should be.. but your excuse that "you have a family and don't have time for this" is nonsense. You're following along quite closely, loving the attention as well. Seeing your patterns, which are brief and largely uninformative, the goat rope will continue. Also, your patterns (as others have said) are very different than OBs style. Different people in my opinion, not the same.

Also funny to think ole OB is sitting back following the thread, potentially posting as another user....but prob just observing. wondering what happened to his life in the last 1-2 days, when AT was such a regular part of it ...


----------



## gcab

I say the deer got out with no tags in the ears as an effort for the ranch to cash in on world record money. Chasen got a pic or two of the buck, and once he showed it, OB got in contact with him and made some financial deal. Deer was going to be killed this year by OB's wife, cashed in as world record by woman, money split between ranch, OB and Chasen. Yea, Chasen is good ole boy laying pipe.. Wasn't OB a good ole boy until all this? Just because someone works a lot of hours doesn't mean they are good ole boy. Noone would give up pics of world record to a stranger.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

gcab said:


> A question has been asked repeatedly... someone you did not personally know you were giving pictures and so forth of a potential world record deer. Why would you do that with someone you do not know at all?


Because I already posted them on AT And I left for pa for work. And I never gave anyone gps cord. Lol hunderds of thousands on acres of woods good luck AND dd outfitters is n Athens co  This deer is far from there


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

You boys hash er out I'm out gotta get some shut eye


----------



## BP1992

gcab said:


> I say the deer got out with no tags in the ears as an effort for the ranch to cash in on world record money. Chasen got a pic or two of the buck, and once he showed it, OB got in contact with him and made some financial deal. Deer was going to be killed this year by OB's wife, cashed in as world record by woman, money split between ranch, OB and Chasen. Yea, Chasen is good ole boy laying pipe.. Wasn't OB a good ole boy until all this? Just because someone works a lot of hours doesn't mean they are good ole boy. Noone would give up pics of world record to a stranger.


Exactly. All part of their plan.


----------



## Treehugger98

Hopefully this deer in is Adams county living around a little country store 😬


----------



## gcab

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Because I already posted them on AT And I left for pa for work. And I never gave anyone gps cord. Lol hunderds of thousands on acres of woods good luck AND dd outfitters is n Athens co This deer is far from there


The deer could be housed anywhere. And probably wouldn't be housed at the ranch or other clients would see it.


----------



## bamatide15

195 B&C hasn't posted. He told me today he would tonight. I recognize chasen's pic from somewhere on the web today in my research. This all stinks and I am telling you all that the game is still going on.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

None of the Whitetails on DDranch kill photos have ear tags....


----------



## WVohioFAN

NewMexicoHunter said:


> None of the Whitetails on DDranch kill photos have ear tags....


They must remove them before the hero shots because the owner told me himself that state law requires penned bucks to have tags in both ears.


----------



## Iceman130

Btw those of you throwin Chasen off, what do you do when you have an encounter with a big deer? Not this caliber of course but a big one? I know I personally will tell one person one thing and the next person another. So what Chasen said he didn't have any history with the deer. I can say I have done that several times and will do it again.


----------



## WVohioFAN

bamatide15 said:


> 195 B&C hasn't posted. He told me today he would tonight. I recognize chasen's pic from somewhere on the web today in my research. This all stinks and I am telling you all that the game is still going on.


Agree. There's more to this. I bet we find out more when I email the trail cam photos to Autumn Legends and the DD Ranch tomorrow.


----------



## gcab

WVohioFAN said:


> They must remove them before the hero shots because the owner told me himself that state law requires penned bucks to have tags in both ears.


Is a high fence the same as a pen? Maybe with certain amount of acreage for the cage tags aren't needed. Just a thought. I have no idea.


----------



## Cjclemens

NewMexicoHunter said:


> None of the Whitetails on DDranch kill photos have ear tags....


Taken out for the photo shoot, probably. Im sayin OG could have had some smaller, tan colored tags in and you'd never know they were there, till you got a darn close look at it. Heck, my neighbors use RFID ear tags for their cattle and they're like a 50 cent piece sized button. cant even tell they're tagged at all!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Iceman130 said:


> Btw those of you throwin Chasen off, what do you do when you have an encounter with a big deer? Not this caliber of course but a big one? I know I personally will tell one person one thing and the next person another. So what Chasen said he didn't have any history with the deer. I can say I have done that several times and will do it again.


There's no way he introduces OG and then gladly steps aside while OB pursues him on TP. 

No way, no how.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Iceman130 said:


> Btw those of you throwin Chasen off, what do you do when you have an encounter with a big deer? Not this caliber of course but a big one? I know I personally will tell one person one thing and the next person another. So what Chasen said he didn't have any history with the deer. I can say I have done that several times and will do it again.


I don't say a thing until the deer is in the back of the truck. That's what is so weird about this whole thing.


----------



## WVohioFAN

gcab said:


> Is a high fence the same as a pen? Maybe with certain amount of acreage for the cage tags aren't needed. Just a thought. I have no idea.


Not sure. The way he explained it I took it as any deer that is in any fenced enclosure must have a tag in both ears. I will delve deeper tomorrow. This is the funnest job I ever had.... and I don't even get paid for it. HaHa.


----------



## Cjclemens

Iceman130 said:


> Btw those of you throwin Chasen off, what do you do when you have an encounter with a big deer? Not this caliber of course but a big one? I know I personally will tell one person one thing and the next person another. So what Chasen said he didn't have any history with the deer. I can say I have done that several times and will do it again.


I wouldn't tell anyone a darn thing - at least not till I get a crack at it or I find out someone else got it. So, no - it doesn't make sense to me that he would tell anyone anything about it...


----------



## Delta180

cunninghamww said:


> Well said, Chris. TP is all that is good with whitetail hunting. Just like the guy winke had to deal with last year, sometimes a few bad apples get let into the bushel.


Cunningham, didn't hear about bad egg in Winke's crew... what was story there?


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> You boys hash er out I'm out gotta get some shut eye


I thought you were going to bed? Another lie. The little green dot beside your name means you're still on.


----------



## dblungem

WVohioFAN said:


> I just got off the phone with the owner of the DD ranch and these were his words to me verbatim:
> 
> "I know Chad he's from around Marietta. He's killed two or three whopper bucks on my ranch and a bunch of hogs."
> 
> I informed him of this thread. Wow.


Didn't you also say (could have been someone else) that all kill pictures are posted on their website? If that's the case and OB has shot 2 or 3 "whoppers" where are the other pics of the bucks and pigs he killed? Would be good to see if you talk with the owner again tomorrow.


----------



## blinginpse

WVohioFAN said:


> Not sure. The way he explained it I took it as any deer that is in any fenced enclosure must have a tag in both ears. I will delve deeper tomorrow. This is the funnest job I ever had.... and I don't even get paid for it. HaHa.


U dont come thru half of AT is gonna pay you a knuckle Samich lol


----------



## gcab

Iceman130 said:


> Btw those of you throwin Chasen off, what do you do when you have an encounter with a big deer? Not this caliber of course but a big one? I know I personally will tell one person one thing and the next person another. So what Chasen said he didn't have any history with the deer. I can say I have done that several times and will do it again.


Doesn't matter what you or anyone would do with a "big" one.. Would you post pictures and gladly give them to someone else, a complete stranger, to do what they want with them for a potential World Record? No way.


----------



## ohioshooter68

I just got off the phone with Chasen- I made a separate post you can read


----------



## Iceman130

Cjclemens said:


> I wouldn't tell anyone a darn thing - at least not till I get a crack at it or I find out someone else got it. So, no - it doesn't make sense to me that he would tell anyone anything about it...


Well some people like myself can't keep quiet lol I usually tell a person or two however most of it will be lies. Although I can sayin would not put it on at!


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> Agree. There's more to this. I bet we find out more when I email the trail cam photos to Autumn Legends and the DD Ranch tomorrow.


Please let me know. I will be back at my computer in the morning and will find that pic.


----------



## Binney59

Dean Bower said:


> First and foremost there's something to be learned by this very sad episode. I had mixed emotions about calling Chad out and looking back I agree with some of you that I didn't handle it well. I'm somewhat new to being a Christian and continue to make mistakes. What I do know is he that is without sin should cast the first stone and Lord knows that if you guys are sin free I'd been stoned to death long ago. Anyhow, I continue to pray for Chad and his family (this shall all come to pass). Many are wondering about the events leading up to how I discovered Chad's secret. For starters, I have a tiny bit of a Criminal Justice back ground, an old obsession with anything related to do with whitetail deer hunting and touch of common sense.
> 
> I'd been following the original thread OG from early on with curiosity and hope like many others; I even rooted OB on in his quest. A couple things about OB's post had me suspicious early on. He came across as one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet (sincere, respectful, modest, friendly--almost too friendly). He has the perfect life from a beautiful wife to two beautiful children. He appeared to have a very high success rate consistently not only on trophy class buck but world class bucks. He often spoke of hunting strategies that didn't necessarily match with my own experiences. However, he posted a picture of a large racked mount on a maroon colored wall that I believe I know where that rack hung for years but I hadn't gotten the chance to go up and speak with the guy that mounted it.
> 
> I befriended Chad/OB on Facebook and followed him over on Trophy Pursuit. I like many of you was interested in this whole story. The wheels began to fall off Chad's cart when he posted a picture of what appeared to be a huge wild boar on FB. I could see clearly in the picture a heavy brows line behind the boar. I seemed to vaguely remember one of his deer pictures had a heavy brows line behind it as well. This got my curiosity up so I thought there surely would be a picture of that boar on a ranch website. I searched southeast Ohio game ranch and came across DD a Ranch. I scoured the pictures closely for the boar and was surprised to see the picture of Chad holding his unicorn buck. I saved that picture and went back to AT and saved the picture of the buck he posted. I compared and cross compared and verified it was the same buck. This obviously was a shocker so I looked at his other deer pics and bam, the first buck I looked at had shiny antler (many replicas have an abnormal sheen to them like all the ones at Cabelas). I searched replica deer antlers and that double drop time came right up. I compared and re compared all the tines, the shapes length and bends and positively identified it by the two bulges slightly in front of the drop tines on both sides. That put to one suspected bought rack, one known ranch buck and one positive replica rack being portrayed as legit. I also have my suspicions about several others but had already determined I didn't need to look any further.
> 
> I was somewhat mad/ let down and disappointed in my findings and I decided I was going to send Chad down in flames so I proceeded to set him up with the series of questions. I called him to the carpet and immediately felt remorse for what I had done. I tried to give him an out but the damage was already done. I pulled out and prayed for a Chad. I got to thinking what happens if he decides he is going to shoot me in the back and nobody would know why it happened. I passed on the information I knew to Mitch and you guys know the rest. Anyhow, OB if you're reading and I'm sure you are, this shall all come to pass shortly and will blow over. The offer to go hunt legit still stands. I'm praying for you and if the wolves on here can turn the other cheek they to will forgive.
> 
> None of us are perfect! I forgive you you in hopes that one day I'll be forgiven.



Thanks. Somehow I missed this. Well done!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

dblungem said:


> Didn't you also say (could have been someone else) that all kill pictures are posted on their website? If that's the case and OB has shot 2 or 3 "whoppers" where are the other pics of the bucks and pigs he killed? Would be good to see if you talk with the owner again tomorrow.


The way this is all going down, wouldn't be surprised if the owner of DD is somehow involved as well. So what happens if a HF deer escapes and is killed as a FR deer and is a world record? This whitetail stuff is pretty interesting to a western hunter. lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

dblungem said:


> Didn't you also say (could have been someone else) that all kill pictures are posted on their website? If that's the case and OB has shot 2 or 3 "whoppers" where are the other pics of the bucks and pigs he killed? Would be good to see if you talk with the owner again tomorrow.


 It was me. He did tell me he posts *all* kill photos. Maybe Chad's other deer were taken in years past and he only keeps them on the site for so long. Trust me brother, I will call him and find out all I can tomorrow for us.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Delta180 said:


> what a goat rope. funny that ole Chasen is havin fun with us. Chasen, looking at angle of those live pics, seems the deer is quite close. well within shooting range.
> I'm assuming in the process OB could have sent you the 2012 trail pics of the deer? Figured he had them. Could explain that. I for one believe you had pics of the deer in the wild in 2013 (as were initially sent out). You are being vague and enjoying it. Prob should be.. but your excuse that "you have a family and don't have time for this" is nonsense. You're following along quite closely, loving the attention as well. Seeing your patterns, which are brief and largely uninformative, the goat rope will continue. Also, your patterns (as others have said) are very different than OBs style. Different people in my opinion, not the same.
> 
> Also funny to think ole OB is sitting back following the thread, potentially posting as another user....but prob just observing. wondering what happened to his life in the last 1-2 days, when AT was such a regular part of it ...


I just got off the phone with the guy for 35 minutes. I couldn't disagree with you more. Read my separate post.


----------



## WVohioFAN

blinginpse said:


> U dont come thru half of AT is gonna pay you a knuckle Samich lol


I'm working for YOU guys! I'm on it! lol


----------



## ohioshooter68

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249066

My phone conversation with Chasen


----------



## redneckromeo

If I had a world class buck on camera and showed people and then all of a sudden people were coming out of the wood work trying to find out where he's at, I'd gladly let some snag come along and take the attention away from me. OB gets all the attention while the deer is alive and that frees CW up to hunt and kill him without having to watch his back for stalking poachers. Once the deer is dead all the attention gets shifted back to the guy that killed him but now the attention is fine because the deer is already dead. Some of you act like if you were CW you'd hold a press conference and tell all but in reality you'd want to confuse the heck out of people to better your odds of being the one to tag him.


----------



## JMart294

WVohioFAN said:


> I'm working for YOU guys! I'm on it! lol


AT needs to hire WVohioFAN and Miked989 for investigating stuff like this.


----------



## APAsuphan

It's interesting if you read trophy pursuits post on FB Chad's brother was in the comments. Sounds like he was even shocked to hear about his brothers lies.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249066
> 
> My phone conversation with Chasen


Thanks. Hopefully, the owner of DD and Autumn Legends will be unfamiliar with the pics I email them and then all of us can again find some sliver of hope that OG is a wild, free range buck.


----------



## Delta180

ohioshooter68 said:


> I just got off the phone with the guy for 35 minutes. I couldn't disagree with you more. Read my separate post.


ok fair enough. thanks for getting info. perhaps cast Chasen in "unfair light". Not really my intention, I'm sort of chuckling though bc seems Chasen just replies with quick sentences that lead us on ... and don't give us much in the way of answers. The bit about seeking attention was an unfair description given current knowledge. Still seems he could have more info on the deer/story, but perhaps he really doesn't...


----------



## redneckromeo

APAsuphan said:


> It's interesting if you read trophy pursuits post on FB Chad's brother was in the comments. Sounds like he was even shocked to hear about his brothers lies.


I figured Chads lies would have to go much further then just AT because this OG stuff is making national conversation and if people around Chad knew the truth to begin with this whole thing would have been over before it ever started.


----------



## buckhound

This is OB's reply from a PM I sent him on April 30. _You are very observant. I do hunt alot in Washington County. I have taken several of my better bucks in that county and in Athens County. OG does not reside there or all that close. Think about it like this....When a fellow updates his phone its location services will show as to where he is when he updates. Not so much where the pic he is loading is from but where he is standing when he uploads:wink: Secondly think about a place that you wouldn't expect the deer to be able to go. He resides in a place that is almost comical. Wild, but comical._


----------



## rut hunt

How do I block members so I can't see there comments


----------



## ohioshooter68

Delta180 said:


> ok fair enough. thanks for getting info. perhaps cast Chasen in "unfair light". Not really my intention, I'm sort of chuckling though bc seems Chasen just replies with quick sentences that lead us on ... and don't give us much in the way of answers. The bit about seeking attention was an unfair description given current knowledge. Still seems he could have more info on the deer/story, but perhaps he really doesn't...


That's part of the reason I had him call me. I could tell the guy wasn't much of a "typer" on the computer. He could be posting from a smartphone or laptop as well. Either way, he's got his story and he's sticking to it.

Unfortunately, for him he doesn't have the buck on his wall or his sheds. So convincing anyone as of right now is an uphill battle, especially with the OhioBooners news.


----------



## redneckromeo

That's why I say it wouldn't surprise me if he even kept it a secret from his wife.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

Big Country said:


> You are correct……my apologies.


Apology accepted


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> Thanks. Hopefully, the owner of DD and Autumn Legends will be unfamiliar with the pics I email them and then all of us can again find some sliver of hope that OG is a wild, free range buck.


I'm telling you I recognize Chasen's pic from somewhere today. I'm gonna be so pissed if I can't find it tomorrow. This all still stinks. 195 B&C told me today he knew where OG was and would post tonight to clear this up. We still haven't heard from him.


----------



## hdrking2003

Honestly, I believe CW. I don't think this deer is anywhere near OB or the DD ranch. Just saying, he is in Wheeling now and claims to be 5+ hours from home. I know Ohio very well and I know I would be well past the McArthur or Vinton Co area in that amount of time. Your talking across the state in that time, not Wheeling to McArthur or the surrounding areas.


----------



## mn5503

Note to self; The next time I have a possible World Record buck on camera, tell no one.


----------



## BlackNite

buckhound said:


> This is OB's reply from a PM I sent him on April 30. _You are very observant. I do hunt alot in Washington County. I have taken several of my better bucks in that county and in Athens County. OG does not reside there or all that close. Think about it like this....When a fellow updates his phone its location services will show as to where he is when he updates. Not so much where the pic he is loading is from but where he is standing when he uploads:wink: Secondly think about a place that you wouldn't expect the deer to be able to go. He resides in a place that is almost comical.  Wild, but comical._


An island.


----------



## BP1992

The most suspicious part of all this to me.......OB was saying that Chasen lost his farm to hunt on and offered him to come hunt his (OB's) farm. This was all said on a public forum that Chasen is a very active member on, so he had to know that was said. OB had no fear whatsoever of Chasen accusing him of lies, even though he knew that Chasen knew it was all a lie. Even if that lie is not that big of a deal, don't you think Chasen would at least come on here and say it's not true. Then Chasen sends him his pics so he can get famous for a deer that is not even his. Why would Chasen let OB knowingly lie about all this if there wasn't something in it for him? Don't you think a normal person would come on here and call OB out on all of it? The whole point, OB was not concerened at all with Chasen calling him out on anything. OB isn't the only one that was looking for a payday.


----------



## hdrking2003

BlackNite said:


> An island.


Blennerhassett? Now that would be something!!!


----------



## mbunner23

Can't wait to see what transpires over night and tomorrow. This is better than any show on tv.


----------



## Shaftedone

It's all a total shame


----------



## bamatide15

I didn't realize sharing PM's was against the rules. My bad.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BP1992 said:


> The most suspicious part of all this to me.......OB was saying that Chasen lost his farm to hunt on and offered him to come hunt his (OB's) farm. This was all said on a public forum that Chasen is a very active member on, so he had to know that was said. OB had no fear whatsoever of Chasen accusing him of lies, even though he knew that Chasen knew it was all a lie. Even if that lue is not that big of a deal, don't you think Chasen would at least come on here and say it's not true. Then Chasen sends him his pics so he can get famous for a deer that is not even his. Why would Chasen let OB knowingly lie about all this if there wasn't something in it for him? Don't you think a normal person would come on here and call OB out on all of it? The whole point, OB was nit concerened at all with Chasen calling him out on anything. OB isn't the only one that was looking for a payday.


Agree. Would ANY of us who had a 235" typical walking around on our family farm just say "Here OB have at him. Oh, and take your story to Trophy Pursuit and get famous while you're at it."


----------



## buckhound

buckhound said:


> This is OB's reply from a PM I sent him on April 30. _You are very observant. I do hunt alot in Washington County. I have taken several of my better bucks in that county and in Athens County. OG does not reside there or all that close. Think about it like this....When a fellow updates his phone its location services will show as to where he is when he updates. Not so much where the pic he is loading is from but where he is standing when he uploads:wink: Secondly think about a place that you wouldn't expect the deer to be able to go. He resides in a place that is almost comical. Wild, but comical._


or a enclosure


----------



## X10ring

BlackNite said:


> An island.


U did go to dinner with the low life was it an island?? Lol

I'm rooting for chasin now the "cool calm hard working red head" haha


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

Binney59 said:


> I now don't trust anyone named Chad.


One of then had ED. Chaded


----------



## APAsuphan

FYI sharing PM's is against site rules.


----------



## ohioshooter68

BP1992 said:


> The most suspicious part of all this to me.......OB was saying that Chasen lost his farm to hunt on and offered him to come hunt his (OB's) farm. This was all said on a public forum that Chasen is a very active member on, so he had to know that was said. OB had no fear whatsoever of Chasen accusing him of lies, even though he knew that Chasen knew it was all a lie. Even if that lie is not that big of a deal, don't you think Chasen would at least come on here and say it's not true. Then Chasen sends him his pics so he can get famous for a deer that is not even his. Why would Chasen let OB knowingly lie about all this if there wasn't something in it for him? Don't you think a normal person would come on here and call OB out on all of it? The whole point, OB was not concerened at all with Chasen calling him out on anything. OB isn't the only one that was looking for a payday.


You do make some interesting points that I can't refute, but can only speculate on. My understanding was Chasen told OB he couldn't hunt the farm anymore so he'd leave him alone and stop pestering him about going scouting together. It was clear Ohiobooners was WAY more invested in this relationship than Chasen. I think it was clear who had all the pics and videos here. It was Chasen and not much if anything was produced from OhioBooners. Once a deer of this caliber is known about, guys will do anything to figure out where he lives, how they can get close to him and be a part of the chase. I honestly believe that was OhioBooners motive. Maybe OhioBooners knew of this deer from a friend or had heard of him in the area. Word travels about big bucks, and maybe he was hoping Chasen could provide him some clues into harvesting this buck. Mostly speculation, but it's all based off what I gathered in a phone conversation with him tonight.


----------



## buckhound

my bad


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> You do make some interesting points that I can't refute, but can only speculate on. My understanding was Chasen told OB he couldn't hunt the farm anymore so he'd leave him alone and stop pestering him about going scouting together. It was clear Ohiobooners was WAY more invested in this relationship than Chasen. I think it was clear who had all the pics and videos here. It was Chasen and not much if anything was produced from OhioBooners. Once a deer of this caliber is known about, guys will do anything to figure out where he lives, how they can get close to him and be a part of the chase. I honestly believe that was OhioBooners motive. Maybe OhioBooners knew of this deer from a friend or had heard of him in the area. Word travels about big bucks, and maybe he was hoping Chasen could provide him some clues into harvesting this buck. Mostly speculation, but it's all based off what I gathered in a phone conversation with him tonight.


If you were in Chasen's shoes would you -- would ANYONE -- gladly have stepped aside as he did and let OB take his Wild Goose Chase to TP? Especially if you're the one who has the real info on the buck? 


That makes the story awfully hard for me to swallow.


----------



## nhns4

ohioshooter68 said:


> You do make some interesting points that I can't refute, but can only speculate on. My understanding was Chasen told OB he couldn't hunt the farm anymore so he'd leave him alone and stop pestering him about going scouting together. It was clear Ohiobooners was WAY more invested in this relationship than Chasen. I think it was clear who had all the pics and videos here. It was Chasen and not much if anything was produced from OhioBooners. Once a deer of this caliber is known about, guys will do anything to figure out where he lives, how they can get close to him and be a part of the chase. I honestly believe that was OhioBooners motive. Maybe OhioBooners knew of this deer from a friend or had heard of him in the area. Word travels about big bucks, and maybe he was hoping Chasen could provide him some clues into harvesting this buck. Mostly speculation, but it's all based off what I gathered in a phone conversation with him tonight.


So OB was going to try to poach this deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

I am sticking to what I said from day one of the SOG thread.....this buck is a direct descendent of the Schmucker "Amish Lucky Buck" from Adams Co. Google that chit, you can't deny their similarities. Not exact but eerily similar.


----------



## X10ring

Bp1992 and os68 have good points


----------



## X10ring

hdrking2003 said:


> I am sticking to what I said from day one of the SOG thread.....this buck is a direct descendent of the Schmucker "Amish Lucky Buck" from Adams Co. Google that chit, you can't deny their similarities. Not exact but eerily similar.


Lucky buck does have similarities for sure


----------



## ohioshooter68

nhns4 said:


> So OB was going to try to poach this deer.


Maybe not poach per se, but If you became my "buddy" and we were pursuing the same deer and we shared our photos, and exact farm locations you could easily find a neighbor willing to let you hunt close enough and give yourself an opportunity to legally harvest it.


----------



## ohioshooter68

WVohioFAN said:


> If you were in Chasen's shoes would you -- would ANYONE -- gladly have stepped aside as he did and let OB take his Wild Goose Chase to TP? Especially if you're the one who has the real info on the buck?
> 
> 
> That makes the story awfully hard for me to swallow.


Hard to say, but what I do know is that OhioBooners had Chasen fooled for awhile, just like the rest of us. Chasen did find things that seemed odd (ie: "I don't use trail cameras", but sent him a picture of a bunch of bushnell's) that didn't add up over time. He clearly was suspicious and therefore didn't share the exact whereabouts of the deer. Now making a video of my trail camera photos, I guess I could care less if I knew the guy was full of BS and I might end up killing him. Just makes my story that much bigger when I wrap my hands around his antlers next year....


----------



## B-G-K

Shouldernuke! said:


> why not just post it on the lap top then??


.... He could have taken those pics with his phone like that 6 months ago and went back into his picture timeline in his phone. Use your head...


----------



## rut sniper

November 25th, 2013, 12:04 AM #219 WVohioFAN 
Registered User
Join Date
Jun 2011
Posts
1,432
You guys think you're in the know? I watched Ohiobooners watch this deer.

If you guys want the scoop.....PM me.
Reply Reply With Quote 

WVohioFAN, was he in a high fence when u watched with OB?


----------



## Rod Savini

rut sniper said:


> November 25th, 2013, 12:04 AM #219 WVohioFAN
> Registered User
> Join Date
> Jun 2011
> Posts
> 1,432
> You guys think you're in the know? I watched Ohiobooners watch this deer.
> 
> If you guys want the scoop.....PM me.
> Reply Reply With Quote
> 
> WVohioFAN, was he in a high fence when u watched with OB?


Wow, don't know what to say.......

Well cleared up


----------



## nhns4

For 110$ this mold is for sale Lol.


----------



## WVohioFAN

rut sniper said:


> November 25th, 2013, 12:04 AM #219 WVohioFAN
> Registered User
> Join Date
> Jun 2011
> Posts
> 1,432
> You guys think you're in the know? I watched Ohiobooners watch this deer.
> 
> If you guys want the scoop.....PM me.
> Reply Reply With Quote
> 
> WVohioFAN, was he in a high fence when u watched with OB?


That post was 100% sarcasm and made months ago. I was joking. I've never met or even spoken to OB.


----------



## rut sniper

WVohioFAN said:


> That post was 100% sarcasm and made months ago. I was joking. I've never met or even spoken to OB.


My bad. Was reading thru another thread and saw that. My apologies


----------



## dblungem

WVohioFAN said:


> That post was 100% sarcasm and made months ago. I was joking. I've never met or even spoken to OB.


Sure ya haven't! Can you provide us with proof of that? How about a drivers license picture with OB not in the picture? How about a statement from OB to that effect? A note from one of your parents would help too. I'm doubting this whole deal. Something stinks here. M


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Wow! Who isn't involved in this fiasco?!?!


----------



## Rod Savini

WVohioFAN said:


> That post was 100% sarcasm and made months ago. I was joking. I've never met or even spoken to OB.


Maybe YOU'RE the cook lol


----------



## nhns4

Rod Savini said:


> Maybe YOU'RE the cook lol


----------



## Rod Savini

nhns4 said:


>


Looks good, what time should I show up?


----------



## WVohioFAN

rut sniper said:


> My bad. Was reading thru another thread and saw that. My apologies


It's ok. That exchange took place in the original "Southern Ohio giant that's all I can say" thread. My post is #219 and I'm joking because everyone is asking OB where the OG lives so I jokingly chimed in with that. You can go read the exchange and you'll see I was totally joking. Trust me, I am not part of this. lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

Rod Savini said:


> Maybe YOU'RE the cook lol


lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

dblungem said:


> Sure ya haven't! Can you provide us with proof of that? How about a drivers license picture with OB not in the picture? How about a statement from OB to that effect? A note from one of your parents would help too. I'm doubting this whole deal. Something stinks here. M


If the glove doesn't fit..... you MUST acquit!


----------



## NorthMo Archer

My eyes hurt


----------



## WVohioFAN

NorthMo Archer said:


> My eyes hurt


Mine too so I'm signing off soon. Here's my plan. Tomorrow I will email the trail cam pictures of the OG buck to both the owner of the DD Ranch and the contact at Autumn Legends to see if either are familiar with the buck. I also plan to call the owner at DD again. I will report any and all findings back to you here.


----------



## zmax hunter

APAsuphan said:


> FYI sharing PM's is against site rules.


This is a rule i cant say that i have ever read

Can an admin or mod please clarify?

These are the site rules i see
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=4&a=172


----------



## Daniel75

I can't believe I just read all 74 pages of this thread. Incredible drama. I don't think I've ever seen a movie with this many twists and turns. Can someone give me a link to the Marc Anthony thread (tapping vein)? Lol


----------



## Muy Grande

*What a tool*

Moral of the story: You can't trust a man wearing jeans that look like Porter Wagoner's jacket.


----------



## Vik

Yes! Finally! The end of the thread! 

OK, back to bareshaft tuning. Thanks guys, it's been real!


----------



## zmax hunter

you wish,..this thread, if kept clean, will hit 100 pages by wedn, there is still alot of questions which will be answered in due time, you just wait till Floridacrackr logs in and gets an eye full of this.

I cant wait to hear the stories he has to tell


----------



## Muy Grande

zmax hunter said:


> you wish,..this thread, if kept clean, will hit 100 pages by wedn, there is still alot of questions which will be answered in due time, you just wait till Floridacrackr logs in and gets an eye full of this.
> 
> I cant wait to hear the stories he has to tell


No doubt. Nowhere near the end.


----------



## hooiserarcher

For anyone interested in a good bank, Chad tefft is vice President of customer relations @ JP Morgan Chase state bank out of Parkersburg west Virginia. Sure you could get some honest home town service at that number.


----------



## Junior.

Can't wait to see what unfolds in the coming days. Sure will be interesting.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

ohiobooners's Avatar
ohiobooners said:
08-16-2013 07:13 AM
Quote Originally Posted by huntnfishnut View Post
Whats the story of the long beamed double drop monster?
Taken in 2007. Was actually bigger the year before. Watched him in the beans for 4 years and NEVER saw him during any season. Never saw him the summer of 07 and thought he was dead. End of October I was in the killin tree and heard a grunt. Turned to see a doe trotting towards me and him not far behind. This year he sported the drops and got me a little excited. He passed the tree an turned at 22 yards and looked away. I drew the ole PSE and put a muzzy behind the shoulder. Then shat down both legs. 8.5 years old. 192 gross.


----------



## Vik

Sorry for the misunderstanding, I in no way meant to imply I thought it was the actual end of the thread! Only that I finally made it to the end...for now. Which is an accomplishment, but I probably shouldn't be too proud of that one.

Cheers


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Not OG related but still comical.


----------



## Jmkimes

After spending the last 2 evenings catching up on this and enjoying my popcorn, i guess I'll give it a +1 on the post count. Definitely a dramatic turn of events! This is all happening a little to close to me. I'm about 30 minutes from Parkersburg and teach in Marietta on occasion. If you want me to do some tactical espionage, I can go for a little drive or open a new account at the Chase Bank.... Or if you need more evidence from CW, I can meet him and do a blood draw, pluck a hair, and collect fingerprints. lol. 

Let me know!


----------



## trial153

jackietreehorn said:


> ohiobooners's Avatar
> ohiobooners said:
> 08-16-2013 07:13 AM
> Quote Originally Posted by huntnfishnut View Post
> Whats the story of the long beamed double drop monster?
> Taken in 2007. Was actually bigger the year before. Watched him in the beans for 4 years and NEVER saw him during any season. Never saw him the summer of 07 and thought he was dead. End of October I was in the killin tree and heard a grunt. Turned to see a doe trotting towards me and him not far behind. This year he sported the drops and got me a little excited. He passed the tree an turned at 22 yards and looked away. I drew the ole PSE and put a muzzy behind the shoulder. Then shat down both legs. 8.5 years old. 192 gross.


^^^ = 1 sick puppy 

From the common core bankers math section.


----------



## swampwalker

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Ohioboner claimed this to be HIS pic. Which I presumed was taken while sitting in the enclosure.


----------



## rodney482

Sharing a PM on the open board is highly fround upon.
* not a mod but I did sleep in a holiday inn express last night




nhns4 said:


> Dun dun dun. The plot thickens.





zmax hunter said:


> This is a rule i cant say that i have ever read
> 
> Can an admin or mod please clarify?
> 
> These are the site rules i see
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=4&a=172


----------



## Captain Cully

Holy Cow! Dean dimed back in? This is a page turner. 

Someone make this a book. "50 shades of brown" can be the title.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Jmkimes said:


> After spending the last 2 evenings catching up on this and enjoying my popcorn, i guess I'll give it a +1 on the post count. Definitely a dramatic turn of events! This is all happening a little to close to me. I'm about 30 minutes from Parkersburg and teach in Marietta on occasion. If you want me to do some tactical espionage, I can go for a little drive or open a new account at the Chase Bank.... Or if you need more evidence from CW, I can meet him and do a blood draw, pluck a hair, and collect fingerprints. lol.
> 
> 
> Let me know!


If your gunna go sneaking around might be worth betting one of Marc Antony's leaf suits.


----------



## BlackNite

hooiserarcher said:


> For anyone interested in a good bank, Chad tefft is vice President of customer relations @ JP Morgan Chase state bank out of Parkersburg west Virginia. Sure you could get some honest home town service at that number.


Not anymore.


----------



## hooiserarcher

BlackNite said:


> Not anymore.


Thanks for the update ob


----------



## James Vee

Is it possible that the replica double drop is a mold of a buck that OB actually did kill?


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> Thanks for the update ob


Blacknite and I are friends on FB, he is not OB.


----------



## hooiserarcher

James Vee said:


> Is it possible that the replica double drop is a mold of a buck that OB actually did kill?


I know its hard to follow 1850 posts but that was already brought up and ruled out.


----------



## rodney482

James Vee said:


> Is it possible that the replica double drop is a mold of a buck that OB actually did kill?


No ... That has already been researched


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> Blacknite and I are friends on FB, he is not OB.


I will trust you on that one Rod. You have to admit he is a bit suspicious.


----------



## nagster

Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> I will trust you on that one Rod. You have to admit he is a bit suspicious.


Sure he was and I indirectly called him out.
He emailed me explaining how he met Chad and also sent me a friend invite.


----------



## rodney482

nagster said:


> Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


Me...


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> Sure he was and I indirectly called him out.
> He emailed me explaining how he met Chad and also sent me a friend invite.


Got you. I am pretty sure I know who he is now. Because I am friends with you as well


----------



## trial153

nagster said:


> Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


Me too..maybe we can get an up close look at the elusive world famous OG.


----------



## itallushrt

nagster said:


> Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


Maybe Chasen can get us a package deal and then share his deer chili recipe. That was some good stuff!


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> Got you. I am pretty sure I know who he is now. Because I am friends with you as well


Although after this thread nothing surprises me.


----------



## nagster

We should seriously see what a group hunt would.cost


----------



## hooiserarcher

itallushrt said:


> Maybe Chasen can get us a package deal and then share his deer chili recipe. That was some good stuff!


----------



## James Vee

rodney482 said:


> No ... That has already been researched


I've been away for a while. Came back to check out this thread. I started out behind, and find it pretty difficult to keep up. Not much good to see here.


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> Me...


I'm in.


----------



## bjmostel

swampwalker said:


> Ohioboner claimed this to be HIS pic. Which I presumed was taken while sitting in the enclosure.


He probably wasn't able to afford that buck.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

So can somebody summarize this thread for me so I don't have to go through 75 pages and 1800+ posts? What's the basic summary?


----------



## Cannonball08

Come on someone there has to be some new facts.....whos holding out?? This post is more addicting that Snapchat LOL


----------



## swampwalker

bjmostel said:


> He probably wasn't able to afford that buck.


Exactly..or Ohioboner had already arrowed another fence buck and took this picture shortly after while sitting in stand.


----------



## nhns4

This was an email from DD
ranch. 

"I do have a pic of it with the client that harvested it but I can't release it. He didn't want any pics released. I hate this has happened I just wish people would be honest. It is illegal to harvest any wildlife from a preserve and ck it in as if it was taken from the wild, that is why we tag them give receipts and record the info to the state.*"
This was inquiring a 235" typical


----------



## bjmostel

nhns4 said:


> This was an email from DD
> ranch.
> 
> "I do have a pic of it with the client that harvested it but I can't release it. He didn't want any pics released. I hate this has happened I just wish people would be honest. It is illegal to harvest any wildlife from a preserve and ck it in as if it was taken from the wild, that is why we tag them give receipts and record the info to the state.*"


Pic of what deer? OG??


----------



## chaded

rodney482 said:


> Sure he was and I indirectly called him out.
> He emailed me explaining how he met Chad and also sent me a friend invite.



He didn't threaten to pay you a visit like he did to me? Lol.


----------



## itallushrt

bjmostel said:


> Pic of what deer? OG??


The "presumed" OG. The owner of DD confirmed to WVSolo yesterday that he did/does have a 235" Typical.


----------



## nhns4

bjmostel said:


> Pic of what deer? OG??


A 235" typical I inquired about through my boredom. Asking if they had pics of chad teffts 235"


----------



## Cjclemens

nagster said:


> Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


I'm game. Say when.


----------



## Cannonball08

nhns4 said:


> A 235" typical I inquired about through my boredom. Asking if they had pics of chad teffts 235"


You thinking like me now! Maybe OHFB (Ohio High Fence Booners) already took out the OG at DD ranch and was going to play it off like he took out the OG and fake document it all on TP webisodes. Ok this is my first conspiracy theory I have threw out on here, but you have to admit its a possibility.


----------



## stevewes2004

I don't believe the pic that OB sent Chasen of the "presumed" OG from 2012... is the same deer from the 2012 trail cam pictures.

I know the pics are of low quality, but the right side anlter of the daytime pic looks like a main frame 10pt... (5 typical tines)
.

.

.
.
.
NOT the same deer IMO


----------



## BP1992

Ohiobooners said he passed OG in 2012 because he had already filled his buck tag on another really nice buck. Seeing that OB has never killed a big buck outside of a fence, then that should tell you right there that OG is in a pen. A liar like OB would not have passed that deer had it been on his own farm where it would have been easy to get away with. He just knew he couldn't get away with it at a high fence preserve. He claimed he passed it because he is such a law abiding awesome person. Yeah right!


----------



## nagster

Ill email DD ranch this evening when i get home from work on some info and rates for the russian wild boar, maybe we can get a group together.


----------



## AllOut

BP1992 said:


> Ohiobooners said he passed OG in 2012 because he had already filled his buck tag on another really nice buck. Seeing that OB has never killed a big buck outside of a fence, then that should tell you right there that OG is in a pen. A liar like OB would not have passed that deer had it been on his own farm where it would have been easy to get away with. He just knew he couldn't get away with it at a high fence preserve. He claimed he passed it because he is such a law abiding awesome person. Yeah right!


The whole thing was a lie dude.
He never saw OB period, just full of chit using Chasen's pics to make his video.


----------



## bjmostel

nagster said:


> Ill email DD ranch this evening when i get home from work on some info and rates for the russian wild boar, maybe we can get a group together.


Are we inviting OB?


----------



## SmittyNwess

I'm so disappointed in OB.


----------



## HANKFAN

BlackNite said:


> Not anymore.


Did he lose his job at the bank over this?


----------



## saskguy

Man, are there ever a lot of theories. I'm sure many are sarcastic but still....

I personally don't understand the obsession over the buck. Even if it is wild and free ranging, we don't have the chance to hunt it so why obsess so much over it? Even if a fellow is to become obsessed over a deer it really is pointless unless one actually has the opportunity to hunt it.

I don't really know what else to add. This whole thread stinks of deceit and I cannot keep up with it. It was much easier before the turn of events, when I had far less interest in what was happening. 

I think the people described as "leg humpers" need to step back a bit and see the bigger picture. People who have been lucky enough to kill big deer don't need to be put on a pedestal because of it. When that happens, a platform such as this one regarding OB is created and a situation such as this very one can be the outcome if a person's personality is a certain way.


----------



## nagster

bjmostel said:


> Are we inviting OB?


Its a family ranch of his 

No need to invite, but ill pass the info onto the few of you that want it


----------



## AllOut

SmittyNwess said:


> I'm so disappointed in OB.


And to think, I was humping his leg at the beginning of this thread :frusty:


----------



## Timmy Big Time

AllOut said:


> And to think, I was humping his leg at the beginning of this thread :frusty:


Don't feel bad there were many like you in line waiting to hump his leg and sniff his quiver.


----------



## Cjclemens

AllOut said:


> And to think, I was humping his leg at the beginning of this thread :frusty:


But now that you can admit you have a problem, the true healing can begin.


----------



## blinginpse

I cannot wait for lunch. Waffle fries and hot dogs await me when I get out of this corn field!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Buxndiverdux said:


> Quiver sniffers.... LOL....


Something is rotten in the state of OB's quiver...


----------



## Ned250

Quiver sniffer has to be one of the best lines I've ever read here. I laugh every time it's mentioned.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Okay...so the crap has hit the fan and Ohiobooners is a fraud. Without reading back 50 pages, has he been back on here to try and explain himself...or is he MIA?


----------



## blinginpse

He gone


----------



## nhns4

Elite fanboy said:


> Okay...so the crap has hit the fan and Ohiobooners is a fraud. Without reading back 50 pages, has he been back on here to try and explain himself...or is he MIA?


He gone. His and his fiances Facebook deleted. Phone number changed.


----------



## trial153

Taps is playing 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhtr5J00ntA


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> He gone


But Chasenwhitetail is back, and OG is "real"?


----------



## -bowfreak-

Where is Columbo when we need him?


----------



## blinginpse

Fortyneck said:


> But Chasenwhitetail is back, and OG is "real"?


Chasin is around and OG is still tryin to be figured out. Alotta speculation happening


----------



## hunt1up

I keep going back to all OBs posts over the years. I feel like I've been lucky enough to have a pretty charmed life. A good looking wife, two healthy kids, gainful employment, and I get to enjoy the outdoors far more than most with decent success...rut hunting, walleye/crappie fishing, elk/antelope hunts. But I was always like, "Man, that dude REALLY has the life!" There's a reason his life seemed so amazing, it was fake! Always seemed TOO good. Turns out I really do actually have "the life" and Chad is just a sorry butthole.


----------



## Ned250

Chasenwhitetail said:


> good enough from the rat hole motel in wheeling wv


I love that you're wearing a plaid shirt. If you're wearin' pants, I bet they're holy jeans!


----------



## AllOut

Timmy Big Time said:


> Don't feel bad there were many like you in line waiting to hump his leg and sniff his quiver.


Ya I think I'm done humping his leg....
It's that damn quiver I'm still addicted too lol


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Guilty of leg humping, but I'm not admitting to quiver sniffing!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## IndianaPSE

So tired!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Is it fall yet?!?!


----------



## ohioshooter68

BP1992 said:


> Ohiobooners said he passed OG in 2012 because he had already filled his buck tag on another really nice buck. Seeing that OB has never killed a big buck outside of a fence, then that should tell you right there that OG is in a pen. A liar like OB would not have passed that deer had it been on his own farm where it would have been easy to get away with. He just knew he couldn't get away with it at a high fence preserve. He claimed he passed it because he is such a law abiding awesome person. Yeah right!


Did HE (OhioBooners) admit to that? I thought in his video he was speaking in 3rd person, but never confirmed whether he indeed had passed on him or if it was another hunter....


----------



## DaneHunter

I come back 10 hours later and you guys are still at it... lol


----------



## chaded

No OB said on here that he passed him up because he had already filled his buck tag. And he was talking about himself in that video.


----------



## Liv4Rut

ohioshooter68 said:


> Did HE (OhioBooners) admit to that? I thought in his video he was speaking in 3rd person, but never confirmed whether he indeed had passed on him or if it was another hunter....


I took it as a different hunter who only had a doe tag in his pocket passed the deer.


----------



## ohioshooter68

chaded said:


> No OB said on here that he passed him up because he had already filled his buck tag. And he was talking about himself in that video.


Interesting. I wasn't aware of that. I would honestly bet that picture is one of two things. It's flat out a different deer. Or if it's the same deer, was snapped by an ethical hunter who had already killed a buck or didn't have a buck tag in his pocket. I bet he sent it to OhioBooners and OB got all crazy for the deer and went nuts trying to befriend anyone who knew about it.


----------



## rodney482

Hilary and Benghazi aint got nothing on OB, OG, CW, BC, DD, GZ, OPP and OBGYN


----------



## stevewes2004

ohioshooter68 said:


> Did HE (OhioBooners) admit to that? I thought in his video he was speaking in 3rd person, but never confirmed whether he indeed had passed on him or if it was another hunter....


He mentioned in the video "said hunter", which in the end he was talking about himself. HOWEVER, he lied about everything else so I think he was making it up. AND, the deer in the daytime screen shot ... I don't believe is the same deer... They are shaped similar which is why everyone thinks so, but the OG has more rows of tines on his right side.... It's obvious in the pictures posted a couple pages back.


----------



## lungpuncher1

They're on it, I emailed CSI Ohio also.


----------



## stevewes2004

rodney482 said:


> hilary and benghazi aint got nothing on ob, og, cw, bc, dd, gz, opp and obgyn


hahahahahaha


----------



## itallushrt

HANKFAN said:


> Did he lose his job at the bank over this?


LOL. Don't you know that AT supersedes the law of the land. Once his boss heard he was a deer fraud he was immediately terminated.


----------



## hunt1up

stevewes2004 said:


> He mentioned in the video "said hunter", which in the end he was talking about himself. HOWEVER, he lied about everything else so I think he was making it up. AND, the deer in the daytime screen shot ... I don't believe is the same deer... They are shaped similar which is why everyone thinks so, but the OG has more rows of tines on his right side.... It's obvious in the pictures posted a couple pages back.


He had to be making it up. I bet the dude hasn't killed anything bigger than a 70" basket 8-pointer and that's prolly a stretch!


----------



## 195B&C

Wow!!! There's been a lot happen around here since I've been gone!
Speechless


----------



## itallushrt

195B&C said:


> Wow!!! There's been a lot happen around here since I've been gone!
> Speechless


Been waiting to hear from you ... So high fence or not?


----------



## nhns4

itallushrt said:


> Been waiting to hear from you ... So high fence or not?


Chasing tails deer may be real "who knows". But according to my email chad did shoot a 235" typical at dd ranch


----------



## 195B&C

itallushrt said:


> Been waiting to hear from you ... So high fence or not?


I've answered several pm's on here about this. So I'll go ahead and say what I have to say even though I'm not even half way through reading this whole thread. OG is real, and I will put my name on the line for that. If anyone kills OG, it will not be me because I'm not hunting where this deer is. I know where he is, but I'm not hunting him. Chasenwhitetail is one of my best friends. The deer is on his trail cam where he hunts. I know this for a fact. I do not know ohiobooners other than the few times I have talked to him on here. I'm very shocked by all of this but it doesn't surprise because of how crazy people get over antlers these days. 
I do know that a few other people besides chasen have seen the deer and have trail cam pics of him as well. I hope and pray he gets taken legally this fall and to whoever and if someone is lucky enough to kill him the better go about everything the right way with this deer.


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> If you were in Chasen's shoes would you -- would ANYONE -- gladly have stepped aside as he did and let OB take his Wild Goose Chase to TP? Especially if you're the one who has the real info on the buck?
> 
> 
> That makes the story awfully hard for me to swallow.


For the third time YES!!! I would gladly let another dbag take the attention off me and my property while the deer was still alive. CW was most likely just telling OB what he wanted to hear to get him off his back. It's really not hard to believe. I wouldn't want the spotlight on me while trying to kill a buck of that caliber.


----------



## cunninghamww

redneckromeo said:


> For the third time YES!!! I would gladly let another dbag take the attention off me and my property while the deer was still alive. CW was most likely just telling OB what he wanted to hear to get him off his back. It's really not hard to believe. I wouldn't want the spotlight on me while trying to kill a buck of that caliber.


I have said this several times in this thread already. Chasen is smarter than we are giving him credit for! He led OB on a wild goose chase and has invented such a tangled web of (very justified) lies that no one can figure him out!


----------



## jmcater1

Well said bc195


----------



## stevewes2004

195B&C, i'm sure when you say "real"... you mean "wild".

The expert critics will say that high fenced deer are also "real"


----------



## X10ring

Thanks 195


----------



## robampton

I will say one thing I have noticed that does support OG being real. There is actually vegetation around him in the pics. All the pics of the DD ranch are completely void of any brush or undergrowth at all.


----------



## hdrking2003

195B&C said:


> I've answered several pm's on here about this. So I'll go ahead and say what I have to say even though I'm not even half way through reading this whole thread. OG is real, and I will put my name on the line for that. If anyone kills OG, it will not be me because I'm not hunting where this deer is. I know where he is, but I'm not hunting him. Chasenwhitetail is one of my best friends. The deer is on his trail cam where he hunts. I know this for a fact. I do not know ohiobooners other than the few times I have talked to him on here. I'm very shocked by all of this but it doesn't surprise because of how crazy people get over antlers these days.
> I do know that a few other people besides chasen have seen the deer and have trail cam pics of him as well. I hope and pray he gets taken legally this fall and to whoever and if someone is lucky enough to kill him the better go about everything the right way with this deer.


:thumbs_up


----------



## X10ring

nhns4 said:


> Chasing tails deer may be real "who knows". But according to my email chad did shoot a 235" typical at dd ranch


Really hmmm I wana c a pic of this to c if he's similar 2 OG... I still believe OG is a free range deer-maybe hi fence genes from a escapee but still a free range deer


----------



## hdrking2003

hooiserarcher said:


> For anyone interested in a good bank, Chad tefft is vice President of customer relations @ JP Morgan Chase state bank out of Parkersburg west Virginia. Sure you could get some honest home town service at that number.


Don't bring a mans place of employment into this(or prior employment), even though I know you are joking. Some folks will cross that line, and there is no reason to make this a Prince vs Dale kinda thing.:cheers:


----------



## WVohioFAN

As promised, I have emailed pictures of OG to the owner at DD and the contact at Autumn Legends to see if either are familiar with OG. I will report any response here.


----------



## 195B&C

stevewes2004 said:


> 195B&C, i'm sure when you say "real"... you mean "wild".
> 
> The expert critics will say that high fenced deer are also "real"


Yes, sorry for the confusion. I do mean wild free ranging.


----------



## bamatide15

195B&C said:


> I've answered several pm's on here about this. So I'll go ahead and say what I have to say even though I'm not even half way through reading this whole thread. OG is real, and I will put my name on the line for that. If anyone kills OG, it will not be me because I'm not hunting where this deer is. I know where he is, but I'm not hunting him. Chasenwhitetail is one of my best friends. The deer is on his trail cam where he hunts. I know this for a fact. I do not know ohiobooners other than the few times I have talked to him on here. I'm very shocked by all of this but it doesn't surprise because of how crazy people get over antlers these days.
> I do know that a few other people besides chasen have seen the deer and have trail cam pics of him as well. I hope and pray he gets taken legally this fall and to whoever and if someone is lucky enough to kill him the better go about everything the right way with this deer.


Thank you sir!


----------



## rodney482

hdrking2003 said:


> Don't bring a mans place of employment into this(or prior employment), even though I know you are joking. Some folks will cross that line, and there is no reason to make this a Prince vs Dale kinda thing.:cheers:


Agree with this^^^^

Leave the guys Family and Job out of this.


----------



## DaneHunter

cunninghamww said:


> I have said this several times in this thread already. Chasen is smarter than we are giving him credit for! He led OB on a wild goose chase and has invented such a tangled web of (very justified) lies that no one can figure him out!


If that is the truth, shame on Chasen for letting OB run all over trophy pursuit. He should have at least had the decency to give them a heads up.


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN said:


> As promised, I have emailed pictures of OG to the owner at DD and the contact at Autumn Legends to see if either are familiar with OG. I will report any response here.


Gracias Senior

I'll be waiting at the edge of my seat... along with the other 1000 members keeping up with this epic saga.


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> If that is the truth, shame on Chasen for letting OB run all over trophy pursuit. He should have at least had the decency to give them a heads up.


Exactly. I just can't fathom that he'd step aside and let OB take center stage in pursuit of a deer that some of you think he was trying to be "hush hush" on. If he were trying to be so "hush hush" why did he let loudmouth OB post his buck -- and it's story -- all over the web for everyone to see??? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

I have not done any school work the past 2 days because of this thread lol


----------



## itallushrt

195B&C said:


> I've answered several pm's on here about this. So I'll go ahead and say what I have to say even though I'm not even half way through reading this whole thread. OG is real, and I will put my name on the line for that. If anyone kills OG, it will not be me because I'm not hunting where this deer is. I know where he is, but I'm not hunting him. Chasenwhitetail is one of my best friends. The deer is on his trail cam where he hunts. I know this for a fact. I do not know ohiobooners other than the few times I have talked to him on here. I'm very shocked by all of this but it doesn't surprise because of how crazy people get over antlers these days.
> I do know that a few other people besides chasen have seen the deer and have trail cam pics of him as well. I hope and pray he gets taken legally this fall and to whoever and if someone is lucky enough to kill him the better go about everything the right way with this deer.


Thanks.


----------



## hdrking2003

stevewes2004 said:


> Gracias Senior
> 
> I'll be waiting at the edge of my seat... along with the other 1000 members keeping up with this epic saga.


No doubt!!! My work production is at an all time low since I logged on to this soap opera yesterday.....and I don't see it getting any better today.:embara:


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> If that is the truth, shame on Chasen for letting OB run all over trophy pursuit. He should have at least had the decency to give them a heads up.


And furthermore, if OG is a real live wild deer, how was OB even gonna pull off his little ruse? Kill a similar pen raised buck and claim it was OG? Possible...but something still smells fishy here..


----------



## hooiserarcher

hdrking2003 said:


> Don't bring a mans place of employment into this(or prior employment), even though I know you are joking. Some folks will cross that line, and there is no reason to make this a Prince vs Dale kinda thing.:cheers:


It was/is a joke. I wouldn't think that anyone would call a mans employment over a deer????


----------



## QS34Reaper

Good news: I won't be facing a divorce over deer hunting, HOWEVER I may be facing one over a deer hunting thread!! 

:icon_1_lol:

This is too much!! Lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

Cjclemens said:


> And furthermore, if OG is a real live wild deer, how was OB even gonna pull off his little ruse? Kill a similar pen raised buck and claim it was OG? Possible...but something still smells fishy here..


I asked my neighbor the same question. How did OB propose to "document" the chase for OG when he had no real knowledge of him? Makes you wonder if a 235" rack isn't laying around somewhere already.


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> It was/is a joke. I wouldn't think that anyone would call a mans employment over a deer????


My place of employment was called because a guy thought I banned him.. It happens. 


Look at Dale and what he went through.


----------



## bjmostel

WVohioFAN said:


> Exactly. I just can't fathom that he'd step aside and let OB take center stage in pursuit of a deer that some of you think he was trying to be "hush hush" on. If he were trying to be so "hush hush" why did he let loudmouth OB post his buck -- and it's story -- all over the web for everyone to see??? It just doesn't make sense to me.


Some people don't care nor are they addicted to AT like us. He obviously wasn't trying to keep it hush hush once he put it on AT.


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> My place of employment was called because a guy thought I banned him.. It happens.
> 
> 
> Look at Dale and what he went through.


That's ridiculous.


----------



## WVohioFAN

OK guys I just received a response from the owner of DD. He told me that the trail cam pics I sent to him were definitely NOT from his ranch. He said he doesn't run trail cams and he is not familiar with OG. I'm yet to get e response from Autumn Legends.


----------



## QS34Reaper

WVohioFAN said:


> OK guys I just received a response from the owner of DD. He told me that the trail cam pics I sent to him were definitely NOT from his ranch. He said he doesn't run trail cams and he is not familiar with OG. I'm yet to get e response from Autumn Legends.


Nice!! The legend may live on!! C'mon AL....PLEASE know nothing about this deer! :wink:


----------



## WVohioFAN

The more I dig, the more I'm convinced that even though OB is a fraud, OG may be walking around out there just like 195 and Chasen say he is. We'll see what the guy at Autumn Legends has to say.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Cjclemens said:


> And furthermore, if OG is a real live wild deer, how was OB even gonna pull off his little ruse? Kill a similar pen raised buck and claim it was OG? Possible...but something still smells fishy here..


It's a great question. I have NO idea what his intent was. I would venture to guess this.

OB loves the attention he gets and wanted everyone to believe he was hunting this deer. I think he truly believed that by making this video and befriending ChasenWhitetails, he could pinpoint this deers location. Once you have a good idea where he lives you can knock on doors, pay REAL money to hunt neighboring farms and give yourself a chance at shooting him. I know a handful of guys who have done this EXACT thing trying to get on a big deer. I think OhioBooners was trying to do this and take us along for the ride. Even if somebody else killed him, he was the guy who documented it. If other guys thought OhioBooners was chasing him they might INCLUDE HIM in their network of friends who have pictures of the deer and are actually hunting him. Another option is he just wanted to be a part of it. Kind of the same reason some people want to associate with pro athletes. They'll never play the game, but they sure do enjoy taking their pictures with them and boasting to others.


----------



## BP1992

ohioshooter68 said:


> Did HE (OhioBooners) admit to that? I thought in his video he was speaking in 3rd person, but never confirmed whether he indeed had passed on him or if it was another hunter....


Yes.....He said that HE passed him when he walked right under his stand due to being tagged out.


----------



## juglow

This thread changed ;-) Where is ohiobooners?


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> OK guys I just received a response from the owner of DD. He told me that the trail cam pics I sent to him were definitely NOT from his ranch. He said he doesn't run trail cams and he is not familiar with OG. I'm yet to get e response from Autumn Legends.


I just remembered something.. didn't OB say several times that there was another really good buck in the area and if OG didn't show up that he might take the other? I'm betting that was the plan all along. He is such a great hunter that he can still kill a potential WR typical even if OG didn't show back up.


----------



## ohioshooter68

BP1992 said:


> Yes.....He said that HE passed him when he walked right under his stand due to being tagged out.


Yeah, I saw somebody just mentioned that. I'd say the guy is FOS. With his track record for ethics I don't see him passing any big bucks in the wild....


----------



## twyatt

nhns4 said:


> Chasing tails deer may be real "who knows". But according to my email chad did shoot a 235" typical at dd ranch


So if Chad already shot the 235" typical at DD and was going to try to pass it off as FR and the new WR, what'd he need chasin for? Sounds like chasin's deer is completely different


----------



## hdrking2003

hooiserarcher said:


> That's ridiculous.


True dat!!!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

ohioshooter68 said:


> It's a great question. I have NO idea what his intent was. I would venture to guess this.
> 
> OB loves the attention he gets and wanted everyone to believe he was hunting this deer. I think he truly believed that by making this video and befriending ChasenWhitetails, he could pinpoint this deers location. Once you have a good idea where he lives you can knock on doors, pay REAL money to hunt neighboring farms and give yourself a chance at shooting him. I know a handful of guys who have done this EXACT thing trying to get on a big deer. I think OhioBooners was trying to do this and take us along for the ride. Even if somebody else killed him, he was the guy who documented it. If other guys thought OhioBooners was chasing him they might INCLUDE HIM in their network of friends who have pictures of the deer and are actually hunting him. Another option is he just wanted to be a part of it. Kind of the same reason some people want to associate with pro athletes. They'll never play the game, but they sure do enjoy taking their pictures with them and boasting to others.


This is a reasonable explanation and pretty much sums up what I have been thinking.


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> Exactly. I just can't fathom that he'd step aside and let OB take center stage in pursuit of a deer that some of you think he was trying to be "hush hush" on. If he were trying to be so "hush hush" why did he let loudmouth OB post his buck -- and it's story -- all over the web for everyone to see??? It just doesn't make sense to me.


The cat was already out of the bag when CW brother posted pics on Facebook. CW had two options as I see it 1) take all the credit and get all the attention which would include poachers trying to find his land and kill the deer lot 2) let the dbag OB that just so happens to be attention hungry have the spotlight taking the attention back off CW so that he can hopefully kill this deer without interference from poachers. Option 2 seems to be the obvious one if I was the guy making the decisions.


----------



## Eagle48

One other interesting part of this is that OB had mentioned a 220-230" deer that he had been watching during the summer before ANY of the OG stuff got started. Was he talking about a high fence deer that he knew he was going to kill so that he could later have a story line of how he had watched the deer and figured it out, when in reality he had just shot it in a pen, or was he actually watching OG in his summer range, which is very possibly different from his fall/winter range?


----------



## WVohioFAN

bamatide15 said:


> I just remembered something.. didn't OB say several times that there was another really good buck in the area and if OG didn't show up that he might take the other? I'm betting that was the plan all along. He is such a great hunter that he can still kill a potential WR typical even if OG didn't show back up.


Honestly, I wouldn't know. I never followed closely until Dean outed OB. Now I'm like a moth to a flame. The owner of DD did confirm to me that he has a 235" typical on his place. Maybe OB had designs on it all along. I doubt we'll ever learn the specifics of what the plan was.


----------



## bamatide15

twyatt said:


> So if Chad already shot the 235" typical at DD and was going to try to pass it off as FR and the new WR, what'd he need chasin for? Sounds like chasin's deer is completely different


See my above post. He talked about another really good deer in the area IIRC. I think that was the plan all along.


----------



## ohioshooter68

WVohioFAN said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't know. I never followed closely until Dean outed OB. Now I'm like a moth to a flame. The owner of DD did confirm to me that he has a 235" typical on his place. Maybe OB had designs on it all along. I doubt we'll ever learn the specifics of what the plan was.


Can the guy send you a picture of the 235" buck? Sorry if you mentioned this already


----------



## robampton

DaneHunter said:


> If that is the truth, shame on Chasen for letting OB run all over trophy pursuit. He should have at least had the decency to give them a heads up.


Hold on there. I don't know either of these guys, but Chasin would have no way of knowing that OB did not really see OG. If fact, we don't even know that. After all, we believed him, so really, I assume Chasin just thought as we did that OB was one of the hunters pursuing him.

One thing that does interest me is the very first time OB informed Chasin that he had watched that deer through a spotting scope. He didn't beat around the bush about it, he straight out said he watched him. How did he know he was close enough to Chasin to see that deer? Unless he really did!


----------



## hunt1up

ohioshooter68 said:


> It's a great question. I have NO idea what his intent was. I would venture to guess this.
> 
> OB loves the attention he gets and wanted everyone to believe he was hunting this deer. I think he truly believed that by making this video and befriending ChasenWhitetails, he could pinpoint this deers location. Once you have a good idea where he lives you can knock on doors, pay REAL money to hunt neighboring farms and give yourself a chance at shooting him. I know a handful of guys who have done this EXACT thing trying to get on a big deer. I think OhioBooners was trying to do this and take us along for the ride. Even if somebody else killed him, he was the guy who documented it. If other guys thought OhioBooners was chasing him they might INCLUDE HIM in their network of friends who have pictures of the deer and are actually hunting him. Another option is he just wanted to be a part of it. Kind of the same reason some people want to associate with pro athletes. They'll never play the game, but they sure do enjoy taking their pictures with them and boasting to others.


He mentions in his video that it may never get killed, that it may just die. Part of me thinks he was just using this story as a stepping stone. Having routine videos of this story sure brought in a lot of viewers. If he never killed this buck, he still got all the attention. People would start hearing about how great he was. Then comes the sponsorships, TV, $$, fame.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> Can the guy send you a picture of the 235" buck? Sorry if you mentioned this already


I didn't ask him to send pictures. The way he spoke to me I took it that he has a live 235" buck there now. However, if I am reading this forum correctly, another member says he emailed the DD and the owner told him that Chad already killed a 235" buck there. Confusing, eh?


----------



## ohioshooter68

hunt1up said:


> He mentions in his video that it may never get killed, that it may just die. Part of me thinks he was just using this story as a stepping stone. Having routine videos of this story sure brought in a lot of viewers. If he never killed this buck, he still got all the attention. People would start hearing about how great he was. Then comes the sponsorships, TV, $$, fame.


Great point!


----------



## ohioshooter68

WVohioFAN said:


> I didn't ask him to send pictures. The way he spoke to me I took it that he has a live 235" buck there now. However, if I am reading this forum correctly, another member says he emailed the DD and the owner told him that Chad already killed a 235" buck there. Confusing, eh?


Very confusing!


----------



## gcab

robampton said:


> Hold on there. I don't know either of these guys, but Chasin would have no way of knowing that OB did not really see OG. If fact, we don't even know that. After all, we believed him, so really, I assume Chasin just thought as we did that OB was one of the hunters pursuing him.
> 
> One thing that does interest me is the very first time OB informed Chasin that he had watched that deer through a spotting scope. He didn't beat around the bush about it, he straight out said he watched him. How did he know he was close enough to Chasin to see that deer? Unless he really did!


Well that's because he's just a good ole boy laying pipe 90 hours a week, which means he doesn't have time to come here and answer questions to have anyone believe anything he says, but he had time to talk, reply, and so forth all the bs that transpired: making up lies to cover up the buck for real, having trail cams photos but not having them, sending them to a complete stranger, ect. Its all a joke. Still think what I said earlier is the real story myself.


----------



## hdrking2003

hunt1up said:


> He mentions in his video that it may never get killed, that it may just die. Part of me thinks he was just using this story as a stepping stone. Having routine videos of this story sure brought in a lot of viewers. If he never killed this buck, he still got all the attention. People would start hearing about how great he was. Then comes the sponsorships, TV, $$, fame.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BP1992

Cjclemens said:


> And furthermore, if OG is a real live wild deer, how was OB even gonna pull off his little ruse? Kill a similar pen raised buck and claim it was OG? Possible...but something still smells fishy here..


Shows how dumb OB really is. He was going to take a chance of faking the kill with a different deer and then just hope the real OG vanished after that I guess. It would have been great for OB to fake it and then someone else come and kill the real OG a few weeks later!


----------



## bojangles808

bamatide15 said:


> See my above post. He talked about another really good deer in the area IIRC. I think that was the plan all along.


Agreed. Think he got the ball rolling and all the attention started with the OG trail camera pics and then eventually was goinv to shoot a different pen deer on camera or his "wife" shoot one. And then go well I didnt shoot the OG but I still shot a booner, then he could get a ton of attention from the quiver sniffers for shooting a giant deer but it wasnt a record so he would say no need get it scored or examined for any books etc.


----------



## Treehugger98

OB is in the pen as we speak feeding the deer lmao, I'm just along for the ride. This is great when your day is boring


----------



## BP1992

ohioshooter68 said:


> Yeah, I saw somebody just mentioned that. I'd say the guy is FOS. With his track record for ethics I don't see him passing any big bucks in the wild....


X2....That idiot has never killed a big deer.


----------



## bigbucks170

OB being exiled from AT will torment him.......


----------



## QS34Reaper

BP1992 said:


> X2....That idiot has never killed a big deer.


In the wild..........

Lmao!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

bigbucks170 said:


> OB being exiled from AT will torment him.......


Agree. This place stroked his ego hourly and it seems he needed it to feel adequate. Sad actually.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

You have been really busy since I last checked this thread :O
I am only waiting for an invite to come and hunt OG this season


----------



## bojangles808

hunt1up said:


> He mentions in his video that it may never get killed, that it may just die. Part of me thinks he was just using this story as a stepping stone. Having routine videos of this story sure brought in a lot of viewers. If he never killed this buck, he still got all the attention. People would start hearing about how great he was. Then comes the sponsorships, TV, $$, fame.


Exactly. My guess is OB was just pggy backing off this to gain exposure for himself amd eventually shoot a pen deer on camera fo4 the TP webisode series and try and get sponsored. Dont think OB ever saw the OG and think it still could be out there


----------



## itallushrt

hooiserarcher said:


> For anyone interested in a good bank, Chad tefft is vice President of customer relations @ JP Morgan Chase state bank out of Parkersburg west Virginia. Sure you could get some honest home town service at that number.


Who is gonna sack up and call JP Morgan and get the low down on what is really going on here?


----------



## Cjclemens

BP1992 said:


> Shows how dumb OB really is. He was going to take a chance of faking the kill with a different deer and then just hope the real OG vanished after that I guess. It would have been great for OB to fake it and then someone else come and kill the real OG a few weeks later!


And he would have gotten away with it if it weren't for you pesky kids...

Seriously, tho...so many things don't line up in this story. If only we could figure out what the true endgame OB was after, we could figure out where OG really is( as in dead or still in the pen).


----------



## Pittstate23

is the dd ranch high fenced? saw this pic on their site


----------



## DEC

I thought that the Marc Anthony thread was the ultimate train wreck ... given OB's posting's in that thread, this one now takes the cake. Two peas in a pod these two guys are. Pathetic.


----------



## BP1992

Treehugger98 said:


> OB is in the pen as we speak feeding the deer lmao, I'm just along for the ride. This is great when your day is boring


He's probably standing there hand feeding and petting them as we speak, saying to them "You are the one. See you this fall buddy."


----------



## BP1992

itallushrt said:


> Who is gonna sack up and call JP Morgan and get the low down on what is really going on here?


JP Morgan won't give you any info. He's in on it too.


----------



## BP1992

Pittstate23 said:


> is the dd ranch high fenced? saw this pic on their site
> View attachment 1952088


Yes. We've only been discussing that for the last 70 pages.


----------



## WVohioFAN

I am in the camp of those who believe that OB was using his webisodes on TP as a platform. After the owner at DD told me that Chad has killed more than one whopper there I figured that he planned to kill another penned deer this fall and either try to pass him off as OG or a whopper he killed while chasing OG.... all in hopes of attaining some financial backing / sponsorship. Chasen and 195 look to have actual knowledge of OG and in my opinion, OB was trying to get as close as he could.

The deeper I dig, the more I believe this.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

BP1992 said:


> JP Morgan won't give you any info. He's in on it too.


OB better watch out! This rabbit hole could go much deeper than this dang deer that may/may not exist behind/not behind a high fence. See link...

http://www.infowars.com/jp-morgan-executive-becomes-5th-banker-to-die-in-last-2-weeks/


----------



## itallushrt

Pittstate23 said:


> is the dd ranch high fenced? saw this pic on their site
> View attachment 1952088


No, it is low fenced and OB snuck in.


----------



## hdrking2003

itallushrt said:


> Who is gonna sack up and call JP Morgan and get the low down on what is really going on here?


:thumbs_do


----------



## itallushrt

BP1992 said:


> JP Morgan won't give you any info. He's in on it too.


I'm saying call OB's desk...


----------



## redneckromeo

Actually think about it guys, it all makes sense. OB said he had another giant in the same area as OG and would kill it if given the chance. OG has already made a huge splash in the deer hunting world so OB jumps on the bandwagon and says he's knows where OG lives and boom he's got everybody's attention. Fast forward to hunting season after stringing everybody along all summer thinking he's going to kill OG and boom he kills "the other giant" that just so happens to be a WR also. OG might just be a pawn in his big plan - it never really mattered if he knew where OG was as long as he could convince everybody he did!


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN said:


> Agree. This place stroked his ego hourly and it seems he needed it to feel adequate. Sad actually.


It really is. Things must have been outta whack somewhere else, to have the need for AT to make him feel important.


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> Actually think about it guys, it all makes sense. OB said he had another giant in the same area as OG and would kill it if given the chance. OG has already made a huge splash in the deer hunting world so OB jumps on the bandwagon and says he's knows where OG lives and boom he's got everybody's attention. Fast forward to hunting season after stringing everybody along all summer thinking he's going to kill OG and boom he kills "the other giant" that just so happens to be a WR also. OG might just be a pawn in his big plan - it never really mattered if he knew where OG was as long as he could convince everybody he did!


I'm in this camp as well. I think this is very plausible.


----------



## gcab

WVohioFAN said:


> I am in the camp of those who believe that OB was using his webisodes on TP as a platform. After the owner at DD told me that Chad has killed more than one whopper there I figured that he planned to kill another penned deer this fall and either try to pass him off as OG or a whopper he killed while chasing OG.... all in hopes of attaining some financial backing / sponsorship. Chasen and 195 look to have actual knowledge of OG and in my opinion, OB was trying to get as close as he could.
> 
> The deeper I dig, the more I believe this.


So Chasen led some stranger on a wild chase, gave up photos and pictures, talked about the deer ect with a complete stranger, but now he is telling the truth because he is a good ole boy and is telling the truth now? How about they were all in on it, someone got caught, so now you lie to save face and/or not get in trouble of some sort. Kind of like kids steal candy from the store... one gets caught, the others say they had no idea what was going on.


----------



## cypert2

itallushrt said:


> I'm saying call OB's desk...


I nominate itallushrt for the job.


----------



## BigDeer

Probably did a Russian mail order bride on his wife too. Sonova...


----------



## QS34Reaper

stevewes2004 said:


> It really is. Things must have been outta whack somewhere else, to have the need for AT to make him feel important.


These are the types of things that happens when your uncle touches you too much as a child. Self esteem issues develops that are so deep fiction becomes reality in your own mind....especially when you are the hero. Sometimes professional help can't even save you.


----------



## gcab

And yes I know it has to be real since there are no tags in the ears for those pictures, but none of the pictures on that site have tags.. as already said.


----------



## APAsuphan

redneckromeo said:


> Actually think about it guys, it all makes sense. OB said he had another giant in the same area as OG and would kill it if given the chance. OG has already made a huge splash in the deer hunting world so OB jumps on the bandwagon and says he's knows where OG lives and boom he's got everybody's attention. Fast forward to hunting season after stringing everybody along all summer thinking he's going to kill OG and boom he kills "the other giant" that just so happens to be a WR also. OG might just be a pawn in his big plan - it never really mattered if he knew where OG was as long as he could convince everybody he did!


This is what's happening IMO. OB knew how much attention that thread would get, he weaseled his way in for his own personal gain.


----------



## WVohioFAN

gcab said:


> So Chasen led some stranger on a wild chase, gave up photos and pictures, talked about the deer ect with a complete stranger, but now he is telling the truth because he is a good ole boy and is telling the truth now? How about they were all in on it, someone got caught, so now you lie to save face and/or not get in trouble of some sort. Kind of like kids steal candy from the store... one gets caught, the others say they had no idea what was going on.


I find the whole "chasen stepping aside" thing to be odd as well but os68 had a phone conversation with him last night and he says he feels like chasen is telling the truth. 195 backs that up. They may very well all be in on an elaborate scheme. I certainly don't claim to know the answer. I'm only speculating like the others. I doubt we'll ever know the truth but I like where you're coming from.

Believe nothing. Question everything.


----------



## Delta180

redneckromeo said:


> Actually think about it guys, it all makes sense. OB said he had another giant in the same area as OG and would kill it if given the chance. OG has already made a huge splash in the deer hunting world so OB jumps on the bandwagon and says he's knows where OG lives and boom he's got everybody's attention. Fast forward to hunting season after stringing everybody along all summer thinking he's going to kill OG and boom he kills "the other giant" that just so happens to be a WR also. OG might just be a pawn in his big plan - it never really mattered if he knew where OG was as long as he could convince everybody he did!


Was thinking along same lines! He said his "second best deer" wouldn't be bad consolation. Probably pretty simple, it would be some other giant Booner class deer (likely off high fence place, but we wouldn't know that) which would continue to strengthen his position with Trophy Pursuit, sponsors etc ... The money and fame would come even without OG, just used OG as a template to get that recognition.


----------



## iceman14

If anyone calls him at his work, they are officially ****ed in the head. You all must've really been in love with the guy to get this butthurt over getting punked. Grown men acting like teenage girls.


----------



## tartop

You all are assuming he hunted DD exclusively. There may be other operations in the area that OB booked hunts with.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Da*n it! Missed posting "Post #2K!" That's the biggest travesty in thise whole debacle!!!


----------



## itallushrt

cypert2 said:


> I nominate itallushrt for the job.


I'll do it...there are like 8 chase banks in the Parkersburg/Belpre, OH area. 

Guess I'll start at the top...


----------



## nhns4

tartop said:


> You all are assuming he hunted DD exclusively. There may be other operations in the area that OB booked hunts with.


Wouldn't doubt it one bit.


----------



## itallushrt

iceman14 said:


> If anyone calls him at his work, they are officially ****ed in the head. You all must've really been in love with the guy to get this butthurt over getting punked. Grown men acting like teenage girls.


Butt hurt and punked? I come to this place to disrupt **** not take a bunch of ditch goat hunters seriously. 

I'm personally loving every second of this epic flame out. My fave part being the 250 heroes on here who circled the wagons and wanted to kick Dean in the teeth for even suggesting their beloved boyfriend would be capable of such actions. 

I'm suggesting calling him at work ... not his boss or colleagues. Geez....


----------



## Pork_Chopper

itallushrt said:


> I'll do it...there are like 8 chase banks in the Parkersburg/Belpre, OH area.
> 
> Guess I'll start at the top...


Someone already mentioned that he doesn't work for JPM anymore...believe it was the fella that actually had lunch with him one evening.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Here is what I don't get. If OB was going to use this as a platform how did he think he was going to continue to cover this up after he was in the national spotlight? Was he just hoping that he would get a show and then actually start shooting giant deer, then if this surfaced in a few years he could say, "Ya that was something I did a long time ago, but look at all I have done with wild deer since then"? He is a vice president at a bank and must make a TON of cash. A 200inch deer cost a boatload at any HF ranch. With what he paid for some of those deer he could of gone on 10 guided hunts in the best whitetail places in the world and actually had opertunities at real giants (yes probably not 200 class, but at least one real booner). Guys like this make me scratch my head. He had the money already, he didn't do it for that, he needed the attention. Showing off the deer, his attractive wife, their trips together, it wasn't enough to actually go and do those things, he needed others to know that he did them. And since he needed others to see and wanted the national spotlight didn't he think that this would all come out, I mean if he is posting all these threads and then can go on to the internet and see his pic on the HF website he never thought others would too? I see this all the time in my job but I am still suprised about it.


----------



## itallushrt

Pork_Chopper said:


> Someone already mentioned that he doesn't work for JPM anymore...believe it was the fella that actually had lunch with him one evening.


Darn. I figured he would have called in sick the last few days anyway to avoid the phone....


----------



## trial153

tartop said:


> You all are assuming he hunted DD exclusively. There may be other operations in the area that OB booked hunts with.



As good a Hunter that he was I am sure he had several places. 

Read he soon to be published book.

Hunting high fence Whitetails 


chapter 2 was titled...
Playing the wind with a fence at your back...


----------



## WUD DUK

So where is he (OB) now???


----------



## BP1992

WUD DUK said:


> So where is he (OB) now???


Hiding under his covers at home crying


----------



## DaneHunter

So many questions. ... so little answers. ...


----------



## Pork_Chopper

WUD DUK said:


> So where is he (OB) now???



Hiding under a rock...anyone's guess is as good as yours. Deleted FB accounts, changed phone #'s and emails, and ne'ry a post on here since Dean dropped the dynamite on him.


----------



## BigDeer

It's all coming together....He stopped using trail cameras because he was tearing up his blue jeans climbing that high fence, so he started glassing from locations outside the fence to do his 'scouting'.

btw, the porter wagoner comment was classic


----------



## Treetime5714

WVohioFAN said:


> I find the whole "chasen stepping aside" thing to be odd as well but os68 had a phone conversation with him last night and he says he feels like chasen is telling the truth. 195 backs that up. They may very well all be in on an elaborate scheme. I certainly don't claim to know the answer. I'm only speculating like the others. I doubt we'll ever know the truth but I like where you're coming from.
> 
> Believe nothing. Question everything.


If anything the only person I do believe in this whole jacked up situation is 195bc, he is the real deal. If he says it, I believe it. He has nothing to gain from this situation from lying to us about it. So, why would he? I do believe OG is real, out side of a pen. Weather the sheds were found, not sure. But I know at least 5 collectors that would pay an outrageous amount and if they are on the ground or in someone's hands they WILL find them and try to buy them. For all we know, there is nothing left but the brown tines after the squirrels had dinner. All we know is in more ways than one that OB tried to gain wealth from this situation and in turn lost everything. He ruined his name in the hunting industry and more importantly lost respect from thousands. Sadly, now if he does kill a free ranging stud he will be questioned tell the end of time over it.


----------



## redneckromeo

WUD DUK said:


> So where is he (OB) now???


Probably working on personal relationships - he lied to his whole family about his deer so there's probably a lot of secrets in his closet getting pulled out right now.


----------



## pointndog

Dayyum I have looked at this thread for a week or so , and no OB is a fraud. WTH we need filled in with out going back 20 pages.lol Thats sad that people do this. We all want big bucks, but if you lie it always comes out in the wash.


----------



## robampton

I feel used. He took me under his wing to help me kill big bucks like him. I admit, I thought it was a little weird when he told me to hold a handful of corn out in front of me, but I did what I was told. It never worked for me, but I just thought I didn't spray enough scent eliminator on or something.


----------



## Iceman130

I feel like chad has actually cried a time or two over this lol I mean seriously, this is something a 12 year old would do lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is what I don't get. If OB was going to use this as a platform how did he think he was going to continue to cover this up after he was in the national spotlight? Was he just hoping that he would get a show and then actually start shooting giant deer, then if this surfaced in a few years he could say, "Ya that was something I did a long time ago, but look at all I have done with wild deer since then"? He is a vice president at a bank and must make a TON of cash. A 200inch deer cost a boatload at any HF ranch. With what he paid for some of those deer he could of gone on 10 guided hunts in the best whitetail places in the world and actually had opertunities at real giants (yes probably not 200 class, but at least one real booner). Guys like this make me scratch my head. He had the money already, he didn't do it for that, he needed the attention. Showing off the deer, his attractive wife, their trips together, it wasn't enough to actually go and do those things, he needed others to know that he did them. And since he needed others to see and wanted the national spotlight didn't he think that this would all come out, I mean if he is posting all these threads and then can go on to the internet and see his pic on the HF website he never thought others would too? I see this all the time in my job but I am still suprised about it.


See post #1995.


----------



## WUD DUK

He better hope his wife doesn't "BULLHEAD" him after all this!


----------



## bamatide15

redneckromeo said:


> Probably working on personal relationships - he lied to his whole family about his deer so there's probably a lot of secrets in his closet getting pulled out right now.


I am not so sure about that. I just don't see how Mrs. OB could've not known. There is no way in heck I could keep something like this from my wife or even my buddies. You don't just show up at home with a bought mount, a replica deer, and cut a check for $5-10K to a high fence operation without your significant other asking some questions. At least not in my house.


----------



## WVohioFAN

itallushrt said:


> Butt hurt and punked? I come to this place to disrupt **** not take a bunch of ditch goat hunters seriously.
> 
> I'm personally loving every second of this epic flame out. My fave part being the 250 heroes on here who circled the wagons and wanted to kick Dean in the teeth for even suggesting their beloved boyfriend would be capable of such actions.
> 
> I'm suggesting calling him at work ... not his boss or colleagues. Geez....


I get where you're coming from. This place is entertainment for me too but calling a guy at work is going a little far. lol


----------



## OhWell

robampton said:


> I admit, I thought it was a little weird when he told me to hold a handful of corn out in front of me, but I did what I was told. It never worked for me, but I just thought I didn't spray enough scent eliminator on or something.


Was he in a blind near by while you were doing this????


----------



## BigDeer

bamatide15 said:


> I am not so sure about that. I just don't see how Mrs. OB could've not known. There is no way in heck I could keep something like this from my wife or even my buddies. You don't just show up at home with a bought mount, a replica deer, and cut a check for $5-10K to a high fence operation without your significant other asking some questions. At least not in my house.


Exactly, Mrs. OB would know.


----------



## BP1992

robampton said:


> I feel used. He took me under his wing to help me kill big bucks like him. I admit, I thought it was a little weird when he told me to hold a handful of corn out in front of me, but I did what I was told. It never worked for me, but I just thought I didn't spray enough scent eliminator on or something.


It probably wasn't weird for him. That's one of his normal tactics. Remember, he hunts pets.


----------



## redneckromeo

bamatide15 said:


> I am not so sure about that. I just don't see how Mrs. OB could've not known. There is no way in heck I could keep something like this from my wife or even my buddies. You don't just show up at home with a bought mount, a replica deer, and cut a check for $5-10K to a high fence operation without your significant other asking some questions. At least not in my house.


His brother didn't know they were all fake , he was as shocked as we were.


----------



## redneckromeo

She might not be in control of the checkbook. He might have never disclosed how much his "farm leases" and "taxidermy work" actually cost!


----------



## golfanddeernut

OB was certainly a good salesman/scam artist, I have met a few in my lifetime(smoke and mirrors as they say). All those years of posts and the video he produced was very smooth talking and believable. I did have a hard time believing his scouting tactics and questioned him on it a few times. He was a ghost, he only scouted from a distance to avoid pressuring the deer. Now I can see why he was a ghost.


----------



## redneckromeo

Just because she married a dbag doesn't automatically make her a dbagette. I admit most likely she knew about it but guys have been known to hide complete other families from their wife before so hiding the truth about some deer doesn't seem like a huge stretch.


----------



## QS34Reaper

golfanddeernut said:


> OB was certainly a good salesman/scam artist, I have met a few in my lifetime(smoke and mirrors as they say). All those years of posts and the video he produced was very smooth talking and believable. I did have a hard time believing his scouting tactics and questioned him on it a few times. He was a ghost, he only scouted from a distance to avoid pressuring the deer. Now I can see why he was a ghost.



I only scout from a distance. Never owned a trail cam in my life. I don't have a deer over 200 and 0 that net over 170 either. Lol


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> His brother didn't know they were all fake , he was as shocked as we were.


His brother didn't see the money dissapearing from the accounts to pay for the "pen hunts" and replica. Mrs. Ob would pretty much have to have known.......unless..........bank job............embezzlement....... no longer works there.......


----------



## redneckromeo

hooiserarcher said:


> His brother didn't see the money dissapearing from the accounts to pay for the "pen hunts" and replica. Mrs. Ob would pretty much have to have known.......unless..........bank job............embezzlement....... no longer works there.......


My wife and I have seperate bank accounts - she pays her bills and I pay mine. I have no clue what she has in her account nor her mine. I could easily blow money and not tell her if I really wanted to but obviously I wouldn't because that's not the sort of thing you do in a marriage, unless your a dbag.


----------



## WVohioFAN

How could his wife / significant other NOT have known?


----------



## bamatide15

redneckromeo said:


> Just because she married a dbag doesn't automatically make her a dbagette. I admit most likely she knew about it but guys have been known to hide complete other families from their wife before so hiding the truth about some deer doesn't seem like a huge stretch.


Very true but she seemed to be a big part of his hunting life.


----------



## QS34Reaper

I gotta say this....even though I will get flamed BUT this is exactly why there should NOT be records kept and records to break on stupid animals and while I believe people should be able to own pet deer on their private property they should not allow high fence hunting. Both are tarnishing the out sport and bringing out the worst in people.


----------



## Pittstate23

BP1992 said:


> Yes. We've only been discussing that for the last 70 pages.


Apologies, my job has kept me from reading 70 pages.


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> My wife and I have seperate bank accounts - she pays her bills and I pay mine. I have no clue what she has in her account nor her mine. I could easily blow money and not tell her if I really wanted to but obviously I wouldn't because that's not the sort of thing you do in a marriage, unless your a dbag.


I guess that's a possibility but bucks of that caliber are 12,000-25,000 per head on a pen operation. He would have to have a fat bank roll to pull that off often and the site not know.


----------



## bamatide15

redneckromeo said:


> My wife and I have seperate bank accounts - she pays her bills and I pay mine. I have no clue what she has in her account nor her mine. I could easily blow money and not tell her if I really wanted to but obviously I wouldn't because that's not the sort of thing you do in a marriage, unless your a dbag.


I can see getting around the money part, but what about the deer part? I know the first thing I did this year when I killed a wall hanger was stop by the house for my wife and kids to see. Actually, I went back to the house and got my daughter and she helped us load him up. Then the same thing on the 8 I killed on Christmas day. I can't imagine if I killed a B&C caliber deer and not sharing that with the family. Just to show up with it to hang on the wall one afternoon and be like, oh yeah, btw, I killed another booner. Not attacking you at all but I just don't see how that could be pulled off in a marriage, especially with kids, and you not know.


----------



## Treetime5714

I don't think everyone is gasping that OG is real, at least I assume he is from 195's statements. Yes, OB is still a DBag but I wish we would know a little more information about the deer. I do think he is real, free ranging and an amazing animal. I just wish there was some way we could find out (NOT ITS WHEREABOUTS) but just a little more information. I do not believe that OB is the one to tell us about the deer, that is already been found out. He had no actual knowledge about the deer. Just a part of his plan.


----------



## X10ring

So we heard from chasin and 195 OB killed or was guna kill a 235 pen deer... What's next on the agenda??


----------



## redneckromeo

bamatide15 said:


> Very true but she seemed to be a big part of his hunting life.


Mine is a huge part of my hunting life but if I shot a HF buck on a day she had to work and told her I killed it off our lease shed have no reason to doubt me. Especially if the area you hunt contains the odd giant buck. It would actually be harder for me because I run lots of trail cameras and have a ton of history with bucks typically before I kill them but OB never did.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Ok lets get this straight. CW put up pics of OG. OB wanted to hunt OG so he contacted CW. OB pretended to have knowledge of OG and became part of the team at TP. This would be his stepping stone to become a famous hunting VIP! DB outed OB and now OB has went MIA. It turns out that OB actually killed his other famous deer at the DD in their HF. He is also a VP at JPM and I'm sure feels like a POS right now! 

Sorry I couldn't help myself! This thread is incredible as I find it hard to believe that someone would go to these lengths to become a famous hunter or whatever. After reading everything so far my guesstimation is that he had no intentions of actually killing OG if it is real, but only to get his name out there and put another big buck down so all of his quiver sniffers(my new favorite term by the way!) would hail their hero! I admit that I was pulling for him this upcoming season and had been drinking his kool-aid for quite a while as well.


----------



## redneckromeo

bamatide15 said:


> I can see getting around the money part, but what about the deer part? I know the first thing I did this year when I killed a wall hanger was stop by the house for my wife and kids to see. Actually, I went back to the house and got my daughter and she helped us load him up. Then the same thing on the 8 I killed on Christmas day. I can't imagine if I killed a B&C caliber deer and not sharing that with the family. Just to show up with it to hang on the wall one afternoon and be like, oh yeah, btw, I killed another booner. Not attacking you at all but I just don't see how that could be pulled off in a marriage, especially with kids, and you not know.


Who knows. I hate to group her in with him based off no evidence but you are right, most likely she knew and kept quiet about it. Unless she takes out of town business trips and he always kills his big bucks when she's not at home.


----------



## X10ring

Octoberjohn said:


> Ok lets get this straight. CW put up pics of OG. OB wanted to hunt OG so he contacted CW. OB pretended to have knowledge of OG and became part of the team at TP. This would be his stepping stone to become a famous hunting VIP! DB outed OB and now OB has went MIA. It turns out that OB actually killed his other famous deer at the DD in their HF. He is also a VP at JPM and I'm sure feels like a POS right now!
> 
> Exactly lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

Octoberjohn said:


> Ok lets get this straight. CW put up pics of OG. OB wanted to hunt OG so he contacted CW. OB pretended to have knowledge of OG and became part of the team at TP. This would be his stepping stone to become a famous hunting VIP! DB outed OB and now OB has went MIA. It turns out that OB actually killed his other famous deer at the DD in their HF. He is also a VP at JPM and I'm sure feels like a POS right now!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself! This thread is incredible as I find it hard to believe that someone would go to these lengths to become a famous hunter or whatever. After reading everything so far my guesstimation is that he had no intentions of actually killing OG if it is real, but only to get his name out there and put another big buck down so all of his quiver sniffers(my new favorite term by the way!) would hail their hero! I admit that I was pulling for him this upcoming season and had been drinking his kool-aid for quite a while as well.


The first paragraph is spot on, and had me laughing out loud. Well done!


----------



## 195B&C

For any of you that think me and chasen were involved in some sort of scheme with OB, you are wrong. Like I said I don't even know the guy from other than AT. I'm not going to sit on here and have a internet war about this. I do understand that OB has made me and chasen look bad but there's nothing we can do about that. All I can do is tell you what I know is true.


----------



## kynknwl

I always kind of cringed reading his stuff. It just sounded way too good to be true. Now I see why. He wanted to be the next Lee and Tiff so bad he couldn't stand it! Couldn't have happened to a better person IMO.


----------



## rmscustom

Maybe Mrs OB likes the attention/money/fame as much as Mr. OB.


----------



## WVohioFAN

195B&C said:


> For any of you that think me and chasen were involved in some sort of scheme with OB, you are wrong. Like I said I don't even know the guy from other than AT. I'm not going to sit on here and have a internet war about this. I do understand that OB has made me and chasen look bad but there's nothing we can do about that. All I can do is tell you what I know is true.


The more I dig, the more I believe you and Chasen. OB was trying to wiggle into your circle. I hope one of you gets a crack at OG under fair chase conditions.


----------



## redneckromeo

What really sucks is the next one among us to kill a giant will have nobody believe them! I'm only going to post doe kills for now on lol.


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> What really sucks is the next one among us to kill a giant will have nobody believe them! I'm only going to post doe kills for now on lol.


 We won't have to worry about it being me. I am convinced I am cursed as a bow hunter. In 30 seasons I have only taken 4 good bucks scoring between 125-147 gross. I have never killed a buck that grosses 150" and I have never even gotten a trail cam picture of a deer that would score 170". 

And I hunt in Ohio.


----------



## BigDeer

Feel bad for the dude that got snookered out of the swap a turkey hunt for a deer hunt down in Fl.


----------



## medicsnoke

tartop said:


> You all are assuming he hunted DD exclusively. There may be other operations in the area that OB booked hunts with.


I'm going to spill the beans on this one. In the summer of 2012 (l*ong before the start of OG and long before OB real name Chad Tefft joined the Trophy Pursuit staff*) Chad called me one evening and started inquiring about a hunt with me at my guide service : Booner's Acres. When he called, he introduced himself as an AT member and asked all your typical questions; one should ask when trying to book a hunt. After that conversation I never heard from him again. *I repeat: OB never, ever hunted with me and I never EVER had another phone conversation with him. *

A year later, OB joined the Trophy Pursuit staff. I had long forgotten about our phone conversation (I get phone calls from lots of AT members looking to book hunts). Anyway, as a new staff member, I added him as a friend on FB and welcomed him to the staff. He was quick to point out we had talked before and reminded me of our conversation. I thought it was wierd and asked why he would book with me when he has killed plenty of big deer??? His response: quote "I'm always looking to hunt new places and last year I was giving my two best Ohio farms a rest. I always try to give them a years break. Really helps with the deer feeling under pressured. Thanks for the compliment. Those horns are just collecting dust so we've gotta get some new ones!"

So what I'm saying is wouldn't be surprised if he hunted with outfitters other than HF. Also, here are the pics he sent me when I asked what he shot last season. Take what you want from this post and his pictures. Looking back, it was so clear that OB was full of ****. I questioned a few things but I try to believe in the honesty of people. OB is a liar plain and simple. I believe Chasenwhitetails 100% and think OG is real but Ob had nothing to do with him...only a pieced together and fabricated story to gain fame.

Corey Snoke 
owner of Booner's Acres Guide Service


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Never trust the face paint guys:wink:


----------



## DaneHunter

redneckromeo said:


> What really sucks is the next one among us to kill a giant will have nobody believe them! I'm only going to post doe kills for now on lol.


I know that's a shame. I have a 400 pound 313" typical on my property that I was trying to keep a secret, but now when I kill him no one will believe me.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

195B&C said:


> For any of you that think me and chasen were involved in some sort of scheme with OB, you are wrong. Like I said I don't even know the guy from other than AT. I'm not going to sit on here and have a internet war about this. I do understand that OB has made me and chasen look bad but there's nothing we can do about that. All I can do is tell you what I know is true.


Had Chasenwhitetail told OB to kick rocks from the start, neither of you would be involved. When a complete stranger starts asking questions about a huge buck you are hunting, claims to be hunting the same deer from a long distance away, but can't produce any pics or evidence that should have been a giant red flag. Instead of Chasen telling OB lies about the buck, he should have told OB to get lost and stop conversing with him. 

Sending OB the pics and video doesn't make sense, especially when Chasen knew OB was getting Trophy Pursuit involved. Chasen admitted he figured OB for a liar, he should have let the guys from Trophy Pursuit know that. If I were Chasen, I would be concerned that once his lies were exposed I would be linked to him.

I'm not bashing you or Chasen, just saying that if handled differently you're names would never have been brought up and people wouldn't wonder if you were involved in OB's scheme.


----------



## WVohioFAN

I just got word back from the nice fella at Autumn Legends. Here is his response to me:

"I Painted New Color Scheme! Godzilla 245" 8x8 Just last week for a Client! The cam photos you sent look a little like Godzilla ! The photo looking at us shows more points and antler on him! Not the same Deer! Close. That's my conclusion ! Dale "

He attached these pics which I will share.






























Of course the first question that came to mind was "I wonder who the client is?" So I emailed asking if the client's name would happen to be Chad Teft. I await a response!!!!


----------



## CAS_HNTR

WVohioFAN said:


> We won't have to worry about it being me. I am convinced I am cursed as a bow hunter. In 30 seasons I have only taken 4 good bucks scoring between 125-147 gross. I have never killed a buck that grosses 150" and I have never even gotten a trail cam picture of a deer that would score 170".
> 
> And I hunt in Ohio.


Hey.....you stole my life story of hunting in Ohio!!


----------



## stevewes2004

I have a feeling more and more BS about this dude will continue to come out over the next few months...

Good post medicsnoke


----------



## Huntin Hard

The more and more it is starting to sound like chasin and 195 are legit. Hopefully you guys get a chance and OB doesn't kill another buck again.


----------



## robinhood23

Timmy Big Time said:


> Never trust the face paint guys:wink:


Or guys with two first names  cough cough Marc A


----------



## WVohioFAN

Autumn Legends just responded that the client that Godzilla was painted for was not named Chad Tefft.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Had Chasenwhitetail told OB to kick rocks from the start, neither of you would be involved. When a complete stranger starts asking questions about a huge buck you are hunting, claims to be hunting the same deer from a long distance away, but can't produce any pics or evidence that should have been a giant red flag. Instead of Chasen telling OB lies about the buck, he should have told OB to get lost and stop conversing with him.
> 
> Sending OB the pics and video doesn't make sense, especially when Chasen knew OB was getting Trophy Pursuit involved. Chasen admitted he figured OB for a liar, he should have let the guys from Trophy Pursuit know that. If I were Chasen, I would be concerned that once his lies were exposed I would be linked to him.
> 
> I'm not bashing you or Chasen, just saying that if handled differently you're names would never have been brought up and people wouldn't wonder if you were involved in OB's scheme.


I see your point, but at the same time OhioBooners built a decent reputation on here that fooled almost everyone, including Chasen. OhioBooners said he had killed some big deer and most believed he was an honest trustworthy guy. If I knew he hunted the same county as I did and claimed to have seen this deer, then I might be willing to include him and share pictures and videos of the deer in hopes I could piece together where the deer was travelling. It's a similar philosophy with any guys hunting your neighboring farm- Do you share pictures of your big bucks? Or do you keep quiet? Sometimes in large co-op's sharing pictures and sightings can help. Other times it leads to more pressure, jealousy and a mess similar to what we have here!!


----------



## vonfoust

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Had Chasenwhitetail told OB to kick rocks from the start, neither of you would be involved. When a complete stranger starts asking questions about a huge buck you are hunting, claims to be hunting the same deer from a long distance away, but can't produce any pics or evidence that should have been a giant red flag. Instead of Chasen telling OB lies about the buck, he should have told OB to get lost and stop conversing with him.
> 
> Sending OB the pics and video doesn't make sense, especially when Chasen knew OB was getting Trophy Pursuit involved. Chasen admitted he figured OB for a liar, he should have let the guys from Trophy Pursuit know that. If I were Chasen, I would be concerned that once his lies were exposed I would be linked to him.
> 
> I'm not bashing you or Chasen, just saying that if handled differently you're names would never have been brought up and people wouldn't wonder if you were involved in OB's scheme.


I'm sure the next time Chasen gets a world record whitetail on camera he will do better.


----------



## BowtechGen3

I think the Funniest part of all of this is that when everything came to a head Thanks to DB that OB just went into hiding and didn't even try and defend himself. That to me just show exactly how guilty he was/is in regards to all of this. And now with all of the other things (I.E. Phone Number changing, Deleting FB & Not Logging into AT) that just further proves his guilt. From what I have read my opinion is he is a Sorry POS Good for Nothing Liar!!!


----------



## BP1992

medicsnoke said:


> I'm going to spill the beans on this one. In the summer of 2012 (l*ong before the start of OG and long before OB real name Chad Tefft joined the Trophy Pursuit staff*) Chad called me one evening and started inquiring about a hunt with me at my guide service : Booner's Acres. When he called, he introduced himself as an AT member and asked all your typical questions; one should ask when trying to book a hunt. After that conversation I never heard from him again. *I repeat: OB never, ever hunted with me and I never EVER had another phone conversation with him. *
> 
> A year later, OB joined the Trophy Pursuit staff. I had long forgotten about our phone conversation (I get phone calls from lots of AT members looking to book hunts). Anyway, as a new staff member, I added him as a friend on FB and welcomed him to the staff. He was quick to point out we had talked before and reminded me of our conversation. I thought it was wierd and asked why he would book with me when he has killed plenty of big deer??? His response: quote "I'm always looking to hunt new places and last year I was giving my two best Ohio farms a rest. I always try to give them a years break. Really helps with the deer feeling under pressured. Thanks for the compliment. Those horns are just collecting dust so we've gotta get some new ones!"
> 
> So what I'm saying is wouldn't be surprised if he hunted with outfitters other than HF. Also, here are the pics he sent me when I asked what he shot last season. Take what you want from this post and his pictures. Looking back, it was so clear that OB was full of ****. I questioned a few things but I try to believe in the honesty of people. OB is a liar plain and simple. I believe Chasenwhitetails 100% and think OG is real but Ob had nothing to do with him...only a pieced together and fabricated story to gain fame.
> 
> Corey Snoke
> owner of Booner's Acres Guide Service


Now there's the real ohiobooners!!! Never even killed a deer over 100".


----------



## QS34Reaper

WVohioFAN said:


> I just got word back from the nice fella at Autumn Legends. Here is his response to me:
> 
> "I Painted New Color Scheme! Godzilla 245" 8x8 Just last week for a Client! The cam photos you sent look a little like Godzilla ! The photo looking at us shows more points and antler on him! Not the same Deer! Close. That's my conclusion ! Dale "
> 
> He attached these pics which I will share.
> 
> View attachment 1952163
> 
> View attachment 1952164
> 
> View attachment 1952165
> 
> View attachment 1952166
> 
> 
> Of course the first question that came to mind was "I wonder who the client is?" So I emailed asking if the client's name would happen to be Chad Teft. I await a response!!!!


This is Godzillas trailcam pic from the year before (I think):


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ohioshooter68 said:


> I see your point, but at the same time OhioBooners built a decent reputation on here that fooled almost everyone, including Chasen. OhioBooners said he had killed some big deer and most believed he was an honest trustworthy guy. If I knew he hunted the same county as I did and claimed to have seen this deer, then I might be willing to include him and share pictures and videos of the deer in hopes I could piece together where the deer was travelling. It's a similar philosophy with any guys hunting your neighboring farm- Do you share pictures of your big bucks? Or do you keep quiet? Sometimes in large co-op's sharing pictures and sightings can help. Other times it leads to more pressure, jealousy and a mess similar to what we have here!!


He did fool most people on here, Chasen admitted he wasn't fooled and thought OB was telling him lies. Sharing pics of a smaller buck is one thing, sharing pics and info on a potential world record buck with a stranger I thought suspicious, I'd never give him any info.

Chasen told OB lies about the buck and his location, instead of telling lies he should have told OB to get lost. My point is, had Chasen felt like Ob was a liar, he should have never sent him pics and videos and stopped talking with him about the buck. Had he done that, no one would lump him in with Ob and his lies.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Kansas Bruisers said:


> He did fool most people on here, Chasen admitted he wasn't fooled and thought OB was telling him lies. Sharing pics of a smaller buck is one thing, sharing pics and info on a potential world record buck with a stranger I thought suspicious, I'd never give him any info.


That's what is so hard for me to swallow. If I find even a 150" buck I'm not telling ANYone. Chasen was awfully gracious with info (pics & video) on a potential WR. He's a much more trusting man than I. lol


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

I may be alone on this but I think OB may have seen OG at some point regardless that some or all of his past deer are....whatever they are. OB somewhere along the way produced stand pics and sent to CW. I am not sure the order that things transpired or who actually took the pics but CW showed us the pics that were sent to him thus maybe believing that they were hunting the same deer. Also keep in mind that CW even said that he gave a false location which may have contributed to the deer supposedly traveling 12-15 miles when the real location COULD be very near OB's lease or farm? OB/Mrs OB could still be very well in the hunt for possibly his or her first fair chase, big deer. I really hope this is not the case as I do not feel he deserves to ever see this deer or any other deer for that matter ever again, but just because some of his other deer have been proven false and he lies about some/a lot of things, does not mean he was lying about everything.


----------



## B-G-K

I guarantee OhioBoner is reading all of this and loving it. He has a mental disorder in my opinion. These types of people love attention and being in the spotlight... Whether the attention is good, bad or otherwise.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Kansas Bruisers said:


> He did fool most people on here, Chasen admitted he wasn't fooled and thought OB was telling him lies. Sharing pics of a smaller buck is one thing, sharing pics and info on a potential world record buck with a stranger I thought suspicious, I'd never give him any info.


Chasen's exact words to me last night on the phone "HE HAD ME FOOLED". He bought into it for awhile and wanted to believe him, but after things didn't add up he became suspicious as they continued to share information and BS about big deer. That's my understanding.


----------



## Movesfast

WVohioFAN said:


> I just got word back from the nice fella at Autumn Legends. Here is his response to me:
> 
> "I Painted New Color Scheme! Godzilla 245" 8x8 Just last week for a Client! The cam photos you sent look a little like Godzilla ! The photo looking at us shows more points and antler on him! Not the same Deer! Close. That's my conclusion ! Dale "
> 
> He attached these pics which I will share.
> 
> View attachment 1952163
> 
> View attachment 1952164
> 
> View attachment 1952165
> 
> View attachment 1952166
> 
> 
> Of course the first question that came to mind was "I wonder who the client is?" So I emailed asking if the client's name would happen to be Chad Teft. I await a response!!!!





QS34Reaper said:


> This is Godzillas trailcam pic from the year before (I think):
> View attachment 1952181
> 
> View attachment 1952182


Giants but different animals


----------



## 145nWV

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/e6y5ezap.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/a2yna6ah.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/upy7u8uh.jpg
Chases original pics of OG

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/13/5ejebe3a.jpg
Pics from webisode and pics OB sent Chase.

I don't think they are the same buck, maybe Chase didn't either.


----------



## 145nWV

Movesfast said:


> Giants but different animals


Great minds think alike. We must have being doing it at the same time.


----------



## BoHunter0210

That's it I'm opening up a new account on AT. My new name is Pennsylvaniabooners, or PB. That way I can fudge everything I ever did in the woods.


----------



## stevewes2004

Whitetail Crazy said:


> ..... OB somewhere along the way produced stand pics and sent to CW. I am not sure the order that things transpired or who actually took the pics but CW showed us the pics that were sent to him thus maybe believing that they were hunting the same deer. ....


Negative. Those stand pics aren't of OG. Look close at the right antler, and the right antler on the 2012 trail cam pics that Chasen provided. The real OG has more rows of tines.


----------



## lungpuncher1

I'm exhausted. I've gotta get back to work to rest up so I can read more of this tonight. This is ridiculous


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ohioshooter68 said:


> Chasen's exact words to me last night on the phone "HE HAD ME FOOLED". He bought into it for awhile and wanted to believe him, but after things didn't add up he became suspicious as they continued to share information and BS about big deer. That's my understanding.


I know hindsight is 20/20, but with a buck like this I wouldn't trust anyone. I understand that Chasen thought in the beginning that OB was a good guy and honest, but Chasen had pics from the year before of this buck and knew where he lived. When Ob couldn't prove that buck had been on his property miles and miles away, and refused to show pictures of his big bucks, I would have really called BS. The moment Chasen figured out OB was a liar he should have exposed him, at least to the Trophy Pursuit guys that had been fooled like most of us. The difference is, TP had something invested in OB unlike us.

It's easy for me to sit here after the fact and say what I would do, but in all honesty I wouldn't trust but a handful of people with info on a buck like this.


----------



## 145nWV

They are in the pics I posted but I don't know how to make the pic show instead of a link. They are not the same pics as Movesfast


----------



## Bowtoons

145nWV said:


> They are in the pics I posted but I don't know how to make the pic show instead of a link. They are not the same pics as Movesfast


What I would like to know......is who are you? Seems odd for someone to join AT and their 1st posts are in this thread. Maybe you are the real cook?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Bowtoons said:


> What I would like to know......is who are you? Seems odd for someone to join AT and their 1st posts are in this thread. Maybe you are the real cook?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 145nWV

Bowtoons said:


> What I would like to know......is who are you? Seems odd for someone to join AT and their 1st posts are in this thread. Maybe you are the real cook?


I do like to cook and I'm good at it.


----------



## Flagstaff Bound

I have a feeling before days end the whole first page of the Bowhunting and Bowhunters Showcases will be nothing but this thread and old threads OB started. Bet he is at his computer right now looking like Shouldernuke!'s avatar!!!


----------



## winouspoint

OK even I'll jump in on this one. This is what bothers me still. Let's assume the current theory is correct and that both chasen and og are real. After this thread blew up why the hell would chasen jump back in with new pics and promise more this summer? Wouldn't it make more sense to lay low and let all the stalkers, poachers, and antler collectors ride off assuming that og is high fence? I mean wouldn't you learn from your first mistake posting pics here in the original thread? Sounds like something you would do if you were addicted to attention... Just sayin...


----------



## pope125

145nwv said:


> i do like to cook and i'm good at it.


let the games begin .


----------



## BigDeer

winouspoint said:


> OK even the


don't hurt yourself...


----------



## blinginpse

145nWV said:


> I do like to cook and I'm good at it.


Somebody new with 4 posts


----------



## Bowtoons

145nWV said:


> I do like to cook and I'm good at it.


And what are you good at cooking up?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Am I the only guy that would bet $ that OB is reading every post in this thread as we make them?


----------



## mn5503

To bad the one person who could put an end to this, doesn't have the decency to do it. Meanwhile other people will be questioned because of what he did. That's worse than ruining your own reputation. Clean it up or remain a coward in hiding...


----------



## Cjclemens

pope125 said:


> let the games begin .


I'm betting this 145nwv guy was on the grassy knoll when OB faked his first big buck...


----------



## Bowtoons

BigDeer said:


> don't hurt yourself...


LMAO! I just choked on a potato chip. Thanks!


----------



## WVohioFAN

BigDeer said:


> don't hurt yourself...


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Ryanp019

OB did it....in the library.... With a candle stick


----------



## lungpuncher1

BigDeer said:


> don't hurt yourself...


Lol this is hilarious


----------



## WVohioFAN

lungpuncher1 said:


> Lol this is hilarious


Agree. Maybe the best post in the entire thread. I'm literally crying.


----------



## bojangles808

Ok its time to finish chad teft once and for all....




Im gonna sign him up for Buckmasters


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Bowtoons said:


> LMAO! I just choked on a potato chip. Thanks!


And I just got tortilla soup on my dang keyboard! Man that was a gooder Big Deer!!!!


----------



## lungpuncher1

WVohioFAN said:


> Agree. Maybe the best post in the entire thread. I'm literally crying.


I just imagine some guy studdering, looking at pics of OG and crying


----------



## shaffer88

Well 2hrs catching up on a thread I guessed would be tantalizing. 
Congratulations to ohiobooners for peaking our interest for months it gave us something to do in the offseason and last season. 
Dean bower thanks for all hat you do. 

As for the rest of us let's continue this thread. Very intriguing


----------



## 145nWV

Cjclemens said:


> I'm betting this 145nwv guy was on the grassy knoll when OB faked his first big buck...


LOL, no. My only point was that Chases buck (the original OG) is not the same as OBs. I don't think Chase was in on anything.


----------



## BP1992

I just spoke to ohiobooners. He confirmed that he is a tool.


----------



## robinhood23

BP1992 said:


> I just spoke to ohiobooners. He confirmed that he is a tool.


For real? Has his wife left him yet? 

If so.... DIBS~!


----------



## bjmostel

robinhood23 said:


> For real? Has his wife left him yet?
> 
> If so.... DIBS~!


Are you sure? His wife might have secrets too


----------



## WVohioFAN

Paid actress. Flew back to Hollywood 3 days ago.


----------



## stcks&strngs

145nWV said:


> I do like to cook and I'm good at it.


I'm betting you just stand there and stir the pot...


----------



## BigDeer

BP1992 said:


> I just spoke to ohiobooners. He confirmed that he is a tool.


We got clearance Clarence :thumbs_up


----------



## Binney59

I think the stand pics were of a different deer and OB sent them hoping it wasn't noticed and that by sending them he would get more info on the real OG. He probably took those pics from a stand on a penned hunt. 

If OB was talking about two world class deer in the area I think he was setting up the opportunity to buy Godzillas replicas, slap them on another deer and claim it as his. That way even if the real OG was killed he could say it was from the same gene pool and the real OG would only add credibility to his fake buck. 

Since he purchased his double drop buck and got away with it he probably planned on doing it again. Since he was familiar with what replicas were available I bet as soon as he saw the OG he remembered the similar replicas and hatched his plan. If he didn't tag on to the real OG people would have never believed he "shot" another booner especially when he wouldn't have had any trail cam pics (like was the case with his other phony deer). 

That's my take!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Binney59 said:


> I think the stand pics were of a different deer and OB sent them hoping it wasn't noticed and that by sending them he would get more info on the real OG. He probably took those pics from a stand on a penned hunt.
> 
> If OB was talking about two world class deer in the area I think he was setting up the opportunity to buy Godzillas replicas, slap them on another deer and claim it as his. That way even if the real OG was killed he could say it was from the same gene pool and the real OG would only add credibility to his fake buck.
> 
> Since he purchased his double drop buck and got away with it he probably planned on doing it again. Since he was familiar with what replicas were available I bet as soon as he saw the OG he remembered the similar replicas and hatched his plan. If he didn't tag on to the real OG people would have never believed he "shot" another booner especially when he wouldn't have had any trail cam pics (like was the case with his other phony deer).
> 
> That's my take!



I very much agree with this.


----------



## robinhood23

bjmostel said:


> Are you sure? His wife might have secrets too


Com on man.... Let me have my moment. :lalala:


----------



## OhWell

kynknwl said:


> He wanted to be the next Lee and Tiff so bad he couldn't stand it!


He could never pull off the pink like Tiffany does !!!!!


----------



## bjmostel

Does anyone on here have a job? It is honestly a fulltime job to keep up with this thread and right now I'm doing great at that!


----------



## BP1992

bjmostel said:


> Does anyone on here have a job? It is honestly a fulltime job to keep up with this thread and right now I'm doing great at that!


I took the day off to keep up with this thread.


----------



## flinginairos

I haven't looked at another thread on AT in three days. I just keep hitting refresh on this one LOL


----------



## shaffer88

Can't help but stare and watch for what unfolds next


----------



## lungpuncher1

I work for the government lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

flinginairos said:


> I haven't looked at another thread on AT in three days. I just keep hitting refresh on this one LOL


Ditto


----------



## Bowtoons

bjmostel said:


> Does anyone on here have a job? It is honestly a fulltime job to keep up with this thread and right now I'm doing great at that!


I finished up a job early today. I should be doing yard work but I let the wife do it when she get's home. She can take all the credit while I reap the benefits of a freshly mowed lawn. :mg:


----------



## flinginairos

lungpuncher1 said:


> I work for the government lol


Me too HAHA


----------



## redneckromeo

After the news broke I quit my job knowing it would require all my time to keep up with this.


----------



## lungpuncher1

flinginairos said:


> Me too HAHA


Hey man I meant to send you a pm about the cam I bought off you and tell you thanks but your pms were full


----------



## DaneHunter

WVohioFAN said:


> Paid actress. Flew back to Hollywood 3 days ago.


You know she is a trophy wife. She probably goes along with everything he says. Tiffany is hotter than hell also, but she's no rocket scientist.


----------



## rodney482

BP1992 said:


> Now there's the real ohiobooners!!! Never even killed a deer over 100".


Those are all Booner Coues deer.


----------



## DaneHunter

flinginairos said:


> Me too HAHA


Me three. Lol!


----------



## hdrking2003

bjmostel said:


> Does anyone on here have a job? It is honestly a fulltime job to keep up with this thread and right now I'm doing great at that!


At work now, getting paid to keep hitting the refresh button.....:typing:


----------



## superhog

145nWV said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/e6y5ezap.jpg
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/a2yna6ah.jpg
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/25/upy7u8uh.jpg
> Chases original pics of OG
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/13/5ejebe3a.jpg
> Pics from webisode and pics OB sent Chase.
> 
> I don't think they are the same buck, maybe Chase didn't either.


Didn't the liar (OB) say that the buck had a very noticable mark on its back side the made it easy to ID the deer without horns? I don't see any visual scare on any of the deer pics posted.. maybe I'm thinking something wrong, but I could have swore I read that in his post some where.


----------



## flinginairos

lungpuncher1 said:


> Hey man I meant to send you a pm about the cam I bought off you and tell you thanks but your pms were full


No problem man your welcome! 

Any more details gonna come out on this messed up drama?.........


----------



## Bowtoons

superhog said:


> Didn't the liar (OB) say that the buck had a very noticable mark on its back side the made it easy to ID the deer without horns? I don't see any visual scare on any of the deer pics posted.. maybe I'm thinking something wrong, but I could have swore I read that in his post some where.


That was the mark left from the tranquilizer they shot it with, when it got out of the pen.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

stevewes2004 said:


> Negative. Those stand pics aren't of OG. Look close at the right antler, and the right antler on the 2012 trail cam pics that Chasen provided. The real OG has more rows of tines.


I do agree that it is not the same deer, just stating that CW posted them as what was sent to him. I am just trying to reason it out like everyone else. I still think there is a chance that OB did in fact see the deer at some point to start this whole scenario. Who knows, maybe the pics sent are from another guy on a neighboring farm and that is actually the #2 deer that he spoke of.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Someone questioned if it was OB or if he was saying it was somebody else that passed him on stand without a tag. He wasn't too clear about that on his video but he told me " that's when I passed him at 12 yards in 2012"....


----------



## Victory357

Alright, I hesitate to bring this up, but it looks like to me that ohiobonners might even by lying about Mrs.OB. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082297&p=1056348627#post1056348627

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2111222&p=1068419051#post1068419051


To me these women look like different people. The eyes and the chin look different. He claimed both of them are his wife in posts four years apart. It seems like four years is a short time to go from happily married to divorced and remarried.


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread just gets better and better! Will the insanity ever end??!!??


----------



## DaneHunter

Those are definitely two different women. Ive never seen the bottom one before, but he has posted the top one numerous times. Mrs Booners 1, and Mrs Booners 2?


----------



## Treetime5714

It's the same gal, I think anyways. Comparing the teeth in the picture.


----------



## Treetime5714

Wait, are we really comparing pictures of his wife to compare if he is telling the truth? Am I sick? Am I addicted? WHAT IS GOING ON!!!!!! All this over a deer, a big deer, a world record deer, a fake deer, a real deer, a captive deer, a wild deer? *#mynameiscaseyandihaveaproblem*


----------



## -bowfreak-

Ryanp019 said:


> OB did it....in the library.... With a candle stick


Nope.....he did it like this, he did it like that, he did it with a wiffle ball bat. :smokin:



BigDeer said:


> We got clearance Clarence :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 1952211


What's the vector Victor?



lungpuncher1 said:


> I work for the government lol


Me too. :teeth:


----------



## WVohioFAN

Treetime5714 said:


> It's the same gal, I think anyways. Comparing the teeth in the picture.


I enlarged both photos. There's no way that's the same woman. That's my humble opinion.


----------



## SmittyNwess

Lol if he has a fake Wife......that's just priceless lol


----------



## stevewes2004

Look back thru his threads... the dark haired woman WAS his wife. They split, then thats when Amanda came into his life... thats also where the kids cam into play. All three are Amandas. He states this in one of his threads, so don't convict me of being a stalker lol.
.
There is also a pic that shows his DD Ranch deer's ear tag!! Posted last spring, right under our noses... See the new thread...
.


----------



## Victory357

WVohioFAN said:


> I enlarged both photos. There's no way that's the same woman. That's my humble opinion.


Click on both links I posted, and you can see the picture with the deer a lot bigger. The eyes look very different to me.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

so im new to this thread, ive been gone for a few weeks, i dont want to read all 86 pages lol

what in the hell happened? 

it started from a guy hunting a trophy buck to everyone dis owning? 

please someone fill me in lol


----------



## Treetime5714

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so im new to this thread, ive been gone for a few weeks, i dont want to read all 86 pages lol
> 
> what in the hell happened?
> 
> it started from a guy hunting a trophy buck to everyone dis owning?
> 
> please someone fill me in lol



You must go back, you will miss to much.


----------



## lungpuncher1

stevewes2004 said:


> Look back thru his threads... the dark haired woman WAS his wife. They split, then thats when Amanda came into his life... thats also where the kids cam into play. All three are Amandas. He states this in one of his threads, so don't convict me of being a stalker lol.
> .
> There is also a pic that shows his DD Ranch deer's ear tag!! Posted last spring, right under our noses... See the new thread...
> .


Not trying to take up for him AT ALL but that kind of looks like a zip tie attaching a tag. Maybe not though


----------



## BigDeer

The wife with the head the size of a small house, if you click the pic in the thread, the pic is named 'sarah.jpg'


----------



## BigDeer

lungpuncher1 said:


> Not trying to take up for him AT ALL but that kind of looks like a zip tie attaching a tag. Maybe not though


I think you're right. The pic on DD's site you can't see that ziptie. Probably just attaching the tag.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Treetime5714 said:


> You must go back, you will miss to much.


Waaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooo much!! Lol


----------



## lungpuncher1

Who's to say he didn't put the zip tie in a preexisting hole though... I wouldn't punch a hole in a bucks ear I was going to put on the wall.


----------



## Binney59

BigDeer said:


> I think you're right. The pic on DD's site you can't see that ziptie. Probably just attaching the tag.


Which would be illegal since it was confirmed to be a penned deer.


----------



## QS34Reaper

BigDeer said:


> I think you're right. The pic on DD's site you can't see that ziptie. Probably just attaching the tag.


In the hole that the previously made by the farm tag. Who cuts a bucks ear to zip tie a tag to. 99% of ppl zip tie it to the base.


----------



## WVohioFAN

lungpuncher1 said:


> Who's to say he didn't put the zip tie in a preexisting hole though... I wouldn't punch a hole in a bucks ear I was going to put on the wall.


Exactly. If you're going to mount a buck why punch a hole in his ear when it's much easier to attach the tag to his antler? That hole was already there boys.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Guys, can we agree not to create thread after thread as spin-offs to this massive and epic thread? It's one thing to bring back old threads OB started an update them (i.e. the pickup truck toy, the wounded 16 yr. old doe kill, etc.) but creating new threads that all basically relate to the current heart of this thread is just too much to keep up with in my opinion...But I'm just a dumb country boy so take it FWIW.


----------



## Daniel75

BigDeer said:


> The wife with the head the size of a small house, if you click the pic in the thread, the pic is named 'sarah.jpg'


Rut roh......it's obvious by now but he's not very good at covering his tracks. I think they are two different women as well. How will I make it through a full 2 hours at the gym and not open this thread?


----------



## 145nWV

bjmostel said:


> Does anyone on here have a job? It is honestly a fulltime job to keep up with this thread and right now I'm doing great at that!


I got fired from the damn bank yesterday !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel75

WVohioFAN said:


> Exactly. If you're going to mount a buck why punch a hole in his ear when it's much easier to attach the tag to his antler? That hole was already there boys.


And I agree with that.


----------



## bjmostel

145nWV said:


> I got fired from the damn bank yesterday !!!!!!


Man OB you lost your job?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Pork_Chopper said:


> Guys, can we agree not to create thread after thread as spin-offs to this massive and epic thread? It's one thing to bring back old threads OB started an update them (i.e. the pickup truck toy, the wounded 16 yr. old doe kill, etc.) but creating new threads that all basically relate to the current heart of this thread is just too much to keep up with in my opinion...But I'm just a dumb country boy so take it FWIW.


This thread will become self aware on May 27th 2014 at 2:35 P.M.


----------



## Vik

WVohioFAN said:


> This thread will become self aware on May 27th 2014 at 2:35 P.M.


Hahahahaha! Awesome


----------



## tanna114

WVohioFAN, you were the one calling the DD Ranch, correct? They said that Chad has taken a few monsters off the property, right? The owner said he takes pictures kill pics with all the animals, so did you ask him if he has any more with Chad? It would be great to know for sure if the 213 came from there as well.


----------



## tanna114

bjmostel said:


> Man OB you lost your job?


I see what you did there


----------



## vonfoust

145nwv said:


> i got fired from the damn bank yesterday !!!!!!


ob????


----------



## BoHunter0210

I sure hope the Nuts&Bolt's DVD isn't a hoax...





LOL.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Ok, someone find ex Mrs.Booners and get her to log on and tell us what she knows. I want this done before 4:00 pm today!!!!!! Get on it.


----------



## BP1992

tanna114 said:


> WVohioFAN, you were the one calling the DD Ranch, correct? They said that Chad has taken a few monsters off the property, right? The owner said he takes pictures kill pics with all the animals, so did you ask him if he has any more with Chad? It would be great to know for sure if the 213 came from there as well.


I think the 213 was a bought rack. The color/shine of it looks the EXACT same as the double drop tine buck.


----------



## Cjclemens

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082297&page=2

In this thread, OB openly admits to using a blackberry as recently as 2009. Why wasn't anyone alarmed by this little nugget of truth? How could you trust anyone with the poor judgement to use a blackberry?


----------



## tanna114

BP1992 said:


> I think the 213 was a bought rack. The color/shine of it looks the EXACT same as the double drop tine buck.


I'm guessing any of his deer bigger than the 80" dink that he sent to MedicSnoke are bought. It would be great to hear/see it directly from the owner though.


----------



## BigDeer

QS34Reaper said:


> In the hole that the previously made by the farm tag. Who cuts a bucks ear to zip tie a tag to. 99% of ppl zip tie it to the base.


That's what I was implying in a obviously terrible way, my fault.


----------



## pinski79

hdrking2003 said:


> At work now, getting paid to keep hitting the refresh button.....:typing:


word!!!!!!!


----------



## 145nWV

bjmostel said:


> Man OB you lost your job?


 OHHHH, did I just type that out loud ,,,,,


----------



## BigDeer

145nWV said:


> OHHHH, did I just type that out loud ,,,,,


Say no to blackberry...


----------



## itallushrt

Timmy Big Time said:


> Never trust the face paint guys:wink:


I agree with this 100%. You know what has to be real embarrassing to this OB fellow...judging from the pics above I've killed bigger deer than him and I don't even consider myself a deer hunter.


----------



## QS34Reaper

BigDeer said:


> That's what I was implying in a obviously terrible way, my fault.


My bad! :wink:


----------



## 145nWV

BigDeer said:


> Say no to blackberry...


Damn blackberry !!!!!!!!


----------



## BP1992

tanna114 said:


> I'm guessing any of his deer bigger than the 80" dink that he sent to MedicSnoke are bought. It would be great to hear/see it directly from the owner though.


I know he has never killed a big wild deer. I was saying I think the 213 is a replica rather than one he killed in a high fence. Looks just like the double drop tine rack, which was a replica.


----------



## X10ring

145nWV said:


> Damn blackberry !!!!!!!!



OB imposter? That may be lower than being the real OB


----------



## hunt1up

rodney482 said:


> Those are all Booner Coues deer.


So when he said he was really jealous of your coues deer it was true. It might have been his biggest deer ever!


----------



## tanna114

BP1992 said:


> I know he has never killed a big wild deer. I was saying I think the 213 is a replica rather than one he killed in a high fence. Looks just like the double drop tine rack, which was a replica.


Yeah right after I posted I figured that's what you meant. Oh well, I'll juat add to the post count of this epic thread 

Going from just reading to actively posting will make me even less productive at work though, so back to the shadows for awhile haha.


----------



## bamatide15

145nWV said:


> Damn blackberry !!!!!!!!


Troll...? Or Chad?


----------



## robampton

winouspoint said:


> OK even I'll jump in on this one. This is what bothers me still. Let's assume the current theory is correct and that both chasen and og are real. After this thread blew up why the hell would chasen jump back in with new pics and promise more this summer? Wouldn't it make more sense to lay low and let all the stalkers, poachers, and antler collectors ride off assuming that og is high fence? I mean wouldn't you learn from your first mistake posting pics here in the original thread? Sounds like something you would do if you were addicted to attention... Just sayin...


But then, if he does that, everybody hammers him for not saying anything. He is between a rock and a giant deer no matter what he does at his point


----------



## wvbowhunter09

I tried to wait till I got to work to catch up but I couldn't......need more post before 2nd shift...lol.


----------



## cypert2

kynknwl said:


> I always kind of cringed reading his stuff. It just sounded way too good to be true. Now I see why. He wanted to be the next Lee and Tiff so bad he couldn't stand it! Couldn't have happened to a better person IMO.


I agree with you 100%. Something seems too good to be true it usual is. I mean the guy couldn't even go out and kill a doe to eat without it being a "world record 16 year old doe." Amazing how gullible people are. OB had dozens of people here eating out of his hand. Glad the guy crashed and burned. Couldn't of happened to a bigger jerk. His life must be miserable now. An attention ***** with no more positive attention.


----------



## WVohioFAN

tanna114 said:


> WVohioFAN, you were the one calling the DD Ranch, correct? They said that Chad has taken a few monsters off the property, right? The owner said he takes pictures kill pics with all the animals, so did you ask him if he has any more with Chad? It would be great to know for sure if the 213 came from there as well.


Yes I was. The owner's exact words to me were: "Yeah I know Chad. He's from around Marietta. He's killed 2 or 3 whopper bucks off my place and a bunch of hogs." He did say he took harvest pics of all animals taken but I did not request any pics he may have had of Chad because I figured we had enough info. I can't confirm anything on the 213 but I doubt any of his big deer are legit.


----------



## pope125

WVohioFAN said:


> Yes I was. The owner's exact words to me were: "Yeah I know Chad. He's from around Marietta. He's killed 2 or 3 whopper bucks off my place and a bunch of hogs." He did say he took harvest pics of all animals taken but I did not request any pics he may have had of Chad because I figured we had enough info. I can't confirm anything on the 213 but I doubt any of his big deer are legit.


Anybody have pictures of him and the 213??


----------



## WVohioFAN

pope125 said:


> Anybody have pictures of him and the 213??


He's never showed a field photo. Only photos of him with the mounted deer. I'm too lazy to go find pics of the 213 but if you guys find them and post them here I will email them to the owner at DD to see if he recognizes the 213 so we can all get clarification. I'll be back to check in 45 minutes or so.


----------



## nagster

This thread should be rated 5 stars


----------



## bucco921

WVohioFAN said:


> He's never showed a field photo. Only photos of him with the mounted deer. I'm too lazy to go find pics of the 213 but if you guys find them and post them here I will email them to the owner at DD to see if he recognizes the 213 so we can all get clarification. I'll be back to check in 45 minutes or so.


Read back through deans posts, I believe the 213 is the one that set this all off. He called it the buck on the maroon wall that he had seen hanging on somebody else's wall.


----------



## lungpuncher1




----------



## brandon170

This has to be the best thread ever on AT


----------



## QS34Reaper

cypert2 said:


> I agree with you 100%. Something seems too good to be true it usual is. I mean the guy couldn't even go out and kill a doe to eat without it being a "world record 16 year old doe." Amazing how gullible people are. OB had dozens of people here eating out of his hand. Glad the guy crashed and burned. Couldn't of happened to a bigger jerk. His life must be miserable now. An attention ***** with no more positive attention.


What?????? 16 yr old doe. I would have questioned that had I seen it. Would have questioned that over any of his bucks.


----------



## bamatide15

145nWV said:


> Damn blackberry !!!!!!!!


Please forgive me but I do find it odd that you joined AT in January of this year but have never posted once until today? And you pick this thread? And you are in WV?


----------



## pinski79

AK&HIboy said:


> If so all in one pic to see the deer.If not him please delete.
> View attachment 1952296


no.


----------



## rebelfan10

Doesn't look like him but that double drop tine in the top right hand corner looks familiar.


----------



## BP1992

lungpuncher1 said:


>


What's the point of you posting that pic?


----------



## Treetime5714

bamatide15 said:


> please forgive me but i do find it odd that you joined at in january of this year but have never posted once until today? And you pick this thread? And you are in wv?


x2!


----------



## AK&HIboy

pinski79 said:


> no.


Thanks. Deleted post.Thought it was.My bad.


----------



## lungpuncher1

BP1992 said:


> What's the point of you posting that pic?


Go read post 2185. That's the point.


----------



## BP1992

lungpuncher1 said:


> Go read post 2185. That's the point.


Gotcha. Thought you had found that it was somebody else's deer.


----------



## MSUarcher

BP1992 said:


> What's the point of you posting that pic?


Wvohiofan said he would email the owner of the ranch if someone posted the pic of the 213" again.


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> He's never showed a field photo. Only photos of him with the mounted deer. I'm too lazy to go find pics of the 213 but if you guys find them and post them here I will email them to the owner at DD to see if he recognizes the 213 so we can all get clarification. I'll be back to check in 45 minutes or so.


See you on page 94.


----------



## MSUarcher

MSUarcher said:


> Wvohiofan said he would email the owner of the ranch if someone posted the pic of the 213" again.


Well I was about 2 mins and 6 posts late haha


----------



## lungpuncher1

BP1992 said:


> Gotcha. Thought you had found that it was somebody else's deer.


No just searched for it real quick and found it. Hopefully he can get something out of the ranch manager


----------



## vonfoust

MSUarcher said:


> Well I was about 2 mins and 6 posts late haha


You gotta be quick here. I tried typing ob??? That's 5 letters. I was 5 posts down!


----------



## kp3100

213?


----------



## rodney482

hunt1up said:


> So when he said he was really jealous of your coues deer it was true. It might have been his biggest deer ever!


Lmao.... Wow what a week on AT


----------



## QS34Reaper

kp3100 said:


> 213?


Yup


----------



## BigDeer

looks same, and where did it come from? racks-R-us?


----------



## BigDeer

can't trust a guy in jeans like that....


----------



## bamatide15

^^ I know Dean said that was the original one that set him off. He had seen it somewhere before. IIRC, it was in someones shop for a while.


----------



## Bowtoons

BigDeer said:


> can't trust a guy in jeans like that....


If he hadn't spent all his $ on fake deer, he may have been able to afford some without holes in them.


----------



## 145nWV

bamatide15 said:


> Please forgive me but I do find it odd that you joined AT in January of this year but have never posted once until today? And you pick this thread? And you are in WV?


Did the WV give it away??? 

I knew I shouldn't have put that in my name.


----------



## AllOut

I've always wanted to say this but always held it back....
That's is one crappy mount on his 213" !!!


----------



## 145nWV

Treetime5714 said:


> x2!


Are you OB??? I see you only have 25 post and 19 are on this thread. 

I see you joined in 2010 but some believe this has been in the works for 3-4 years, so are you?


----------



## bamatide15

145nWV said:


> Are you OB??? I see you only have 25 post and 19 are on this thread.
> 
> I see you joined in 2010 but some believe this has been in the works for 3-4 years, so are you?


X2


----------



## vonfoust

AllOut said:


> I've always wanted to say this but always held it back....
> That's is one crappy mount on his 213" !!!


It's hard to stretch a 16 year old doe cape around some bought antlers!


----------



## Treetime5714

bamatide15 said:


> X2


Lol, no I am just not active on this forum. Any mod can look me up. From Missouri. I made this and get on from time to time just not an active poster.


----------



## BigDeer

Can't trust them folks from Missouri fyi..


----------



## bamatide15

Treetime5714 said:


> Lol, no I am just not active on this forum. Any mod can look me up. From Missouri. I made this and get on from time to time just not an active poster.


The confused face was not for you buddy, sorry about that. It was in reference to the wv guy.


----------



## snoman4

Sad, so sad what deer hunting has become in my 30 plus years of hunting.


----------



## Treetime5714

bamatide15 said:


> The confused face was not for you buddy, sorry about that. It was in reference to the wv guy.


Alrighty! I took it the wrong way for a second haha.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

145nWV said:


> Are you OB??? I see you only have 25 post and 19 are on this thread.
> 
> I see you joined in 2010 but some believe this has been in the works for 3-4 years, so are you?


If anyone is seeming to be OB it's you 145nWV. Joined in January this year and 100% of your posts are in this thread IIRC. Logging in under your blown up OB profile just isn't an option because you don't want anyone seeing the green light showing you as online. And you probably created this at the beginning of this year thinking "OK, new year and now is the time to finalize my plan to fake OG's kill but I need to create an alternate profile now just in case this things goes South before I can pull it off."


----------



## bamatide15

Pork_Chopper said:


> If anyone is seeming to be OB it's you 145nWV. Joined in January this year and 100% of your posts are in this thread IIRC. Logging in under your blown up OB profile just isn't an option because you don't want anyone seeing the green light showing you as online. And you probably created this at the beginning of this year thinking "OK, new year and now is the time to finalize my plan to fake OG's kill but I need to create an alternate profile now just in case this things goes South before I can pull it off."


Man if that's true...


----------



## WVohioFAN

Thanks for posting the 213 pics. Emailing DD Ranch right now.


----------



## BigDeer

snoman4 said:


> Sad, so sad what deer hunting has become in my 30 plus years of hunting.


I agree, almost on 30 years myself and I can't believe what the norm back then and what the norm is now.


----------



## Flagstaff Bound

Pork_Chopper said:


> If anyone is seeming to be OB it's you 145nWV. Joined in January this year and 100% of your posts are in this thread IIRC. Logging in under your blown up OB profile just isn't an option because you don't want anyone seeing the green light showing you as online. And you probably created this at the beginning of this year thinking "OK, new year and now is the time to finalize my plan to fake OG's kill but I need to create an alternate profile now just in case this things goes South before I can pull it off."


145nWV is acting kinda weird!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22

this will end up as the greatest thread on AT ever


----------



## bamatide15

I just wonder if we will get to 100 pages before I get home from work.


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN said:


> Thanks for posting the 213 pics. Emailing DD Ranch right now.


Thanks for being pro-active, and supporting our addiction! LOL


----------



## Treetime5714

11 pages from 100... still no idea where OB is. The OP (Chasen) I think is legit, as well as 195b&c just 2 guys that OB doesn't care go down with his lies. I think we all have it down. Those 2 actually know the deer is legit and alive. OB tried to cash in on a big deer and was planning on pursuing "OG" no where close to where he was to get famous and was going to kill a high fence deer that he just so happen to "run across" while looking for OG. Didn't shoot the 235 OG but did shoot a 240 monster close to him! Then he has his recognition. OG made him famous and the next pen raised deer would have sealed his celebrity light? Maybe?


----------



## BP1992

I assume the "145" part of 145nWV's name is in reference to a 145" deer that he killed. That would rule ohiobooners out since the deer he kills are only half that size. But then again, it could be another lie just like the rest of his sorry life.


----------



## bamatide15

Treetime5714 said:


> 11 pages from 100... still no idea where OB is. The OP (Chasen) I think is legit, as well as 195b&c just 2 guys that OB doesn't care go down with his lies. I think we all have it down. Those 2 actually know the deer is legit and alive. OB tried to cash in on a big deer and was planning on pursuing "OG" no where close to where he was to get famous and was going to kill a high fence deer that he just so happen to "run across" while looking for OG. Didn't shoot the 235 OG but did shoot a 240 monster close to him! Then he has his recognition. OG made him famous and the next pen raised deer would have sealed his celebrity light? Maybe?


I think you have it pretty much nailed. The only thing I am holding out on is that CW and 195 are legit. I am not saying they are not but am reserving the right to say that I had my doubts. After all, this is the internet.


----------



## WVohioFAN

stevewes2004 said:


> Thanks for being pro-active, and supporting our addiction! LOL


Not a problem pard. I want to know the truth behind the 213 as much as anyone. I'm betting we find that he was bought like the others. I will share any and all info as soon as I get it.


----------



## lungpuncher1

What a loser. I'd rather kill a button buck in the Tennessee mountains than kill a 200" in a cage.


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> Not a problem pard. I want to know the truth behind the 213 as much as anyone. I'm betting we find that he was bought like the others. I will share any and all info as soon as I get it.


You might want to send that one to Dean. I think that is the one that set this whole thing in motion IIRC. I think he said he remembered seeing that deer on a shop owners wall.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Dang.....I finally caught up to the last page.........I need a break.

I think this 145 dude is just a sock playing along....


----------



## BigDeer

Treetime5714 said:


> 11 pages from 100... still no idea where OB is. The OP (Chasen) I think is legit, as well as 195b&c just 2 guys that OB doesn't care go down with his lies. I think we all have it down. Those 2 actually know the deer is legit and alive. OB tried to cash in on a big deer and was planning on pursuing "OG" no where close to where he was to get famous and was going to kill a high fence deer that he just so happen to "run across" while looking for OG. Didn't shoot the 235 OG but did shoot a 240 monster close to him! Then he has his recognition. OG made him famous and the next pen raised deer would have sealed his celebrity light? Maybe?


Forgot he snookered some guy into thinking he was swapping a turkey for a deer hunt in Florida, and went on the turkey hunt with the wife. Oh and he wears hand me down jeans from Gary Levox's Liberace line of jeans. OH and he says he has a '51 dodge with less than 2k miles....I think that is it..?


----------



## Treetime5714

bamatide15 said:


> I think you have it pretty much nailed. The only thing I am holding out on is that CW and 195 are legit. I am not saying they are not but am reserving the right to say that I had my doubts. After all, this is the internet.


That is true. I just want them 2 to be legit to make OB look even worse. How cool would it be to see Chasen kill that deer? I can see it now in North American Whitetail .... "The biggest drama over a whitetail deer"


----------



## stevewes2004

Treetime5714 said:


> 11 pages from 100... still no idea where OB is. The OP (Chasen) I think is legit, as well as 195b&c just 2 guys that OB doesn't care go down with his lies. I think we all have it down. Those 2 actually know the deer is legit and alive. OB tried to cash in on a big deer and was planning on pursuing "OG" no where close to where he was to get famous and was going to kill a high fence deer that he just so happen to "run across" while looking for OG. Didn't shoot the 235 OG but did shoot a 240 monster close to him! Then he has his recognition. OG made him famous and the next pen raised deer would have sealed his celebrity light? Maybe?


good summary, but page 24 post #585 is the first of the evidence that OB is a fake


----------



## bamatide15

^^^ I am definitely pulling for them if its legit, and they both swear that it is!


----------



## SamPotter

I thought the 213 was allegedly killed after the double-drop buck? If so, then why such a nice mount of the double-drop, but a substandard one of the 213? (look at the corner of the left eye)


----------



## WUD DUK

BigDeer said:


> Can't trust them folks from Missouri fyi..


LOL...you can't trust anyone these days can ya?! No face paint, no holey jeans... LOL. I hear ya tho


----------



## trial153

Treetime5714 said:


> 11 pages from 100... still no idea where OB is. The OP (Chasen) I think is legit, as well as 195b&c just 2 guys that OB doesn't care go down with his lies. I think we all have it down. Those 2 actually know the deer is legit and alive. OB tried to cash in on a big deer and was planning on pursuing "OG" no where close to where he was to get famous and was going to kill a high fence deer that he just so happen to "run across" while looking for OG. Didn't shoot the 235 OG but did shoot a 240 monster close to him! Then he has his recognition. OG made him famous and the next pen raised deer would have sealed his celebrity light? Maybe?


You forget the mention OB probably lives with his mother and is sitting in Walmart realtree pajama bottoms in front of computer reading and pounding his pudd to this thread. 
Freak


----------



## SamPotter

SamPotter said:


> I thought the 213 was allegedly killed after the double-drop buck? If so, then why such a nice mount of the double-drop, but a substandard one of the 213? (look at the corner of the left eye)


Further thought: this could be why DB thought he had seen the 213 before. OB perhaps purchased the entire mount?


----------



## BigDeer

trial153 said:


> You forget the mention OB probably lives with his mother and is sitting in Walmart realtree pajama bottoms in front of computer reading and pounding his pudd to this thread.
> Freak


Yes don't forget this nugget of possible information...


----------



## bamatide15

SamPotter said:


> Further thought: this could be why DB thought he had seen the 213 before. OB perhaps purchased the entire mount?


Yes!!! If you haven't read Deans statement yesterday, its worth reading. If I am not mistaken, that's what set this whole thing off. That's what got Dean to digging.


----------



## BigDeer

WUD DUK said:


> LOL...you can't trust anyone these days can ya?! No face paint, no holey jeans... LOL. I hear ya tho


They'll tell you the crappie were biting like crazy the day before you show up and then after you leave to head home... every dang time!!


----------



## rocklock hunter

Just think, if this happened 30-40 years ago without the internet, there's a good chance most people would have never known the truth. Of course, most of his notoriety came from the internet so it's a catch 22 if you will.


----------



## WUD DUK

BigDeer said:


> They'll tell you the crappie were biting like crazy the day before you show up and then after you leave to head home... every dang time!!


Had it happen !!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## trial153

Is anyone keeping an eye on the obituaries around by OB? Forget the deer for a minute and look at the human side of all this....hopefully it doesn't push him over edge. The Poor lying freak.


----------



## Treetime5714

trial153 said:


> Is anyone keeping an eye on the obituaries around by OB? Forget the deer for a minute and look at the human side of all this....hopefully it doesn't push him over edge. The Poor lying freak.


Very true. Some little things can push people over the edge. Losing your spot on TP, all your clout down the drain, possibly losing friends and family? I don't wish death upon anyone but I do hope he realizes he not only made everyone look dumb but he has seriously let us and others down. To some people deer hunting is more than just killing a big buck, I am one of those people. I love the chase, the people involved, the hunt, the history etc.


----------



## SamPotter

bamatide15 said:


> Yes!!! If you haven't read Deans statement yesterday, its worth reading. If I am not mistaken, that's what set this whole thing off. That's what got Dean to digging.


Yes, that was what I was alluding to.


----------



## WUD DUK

trial153 said:


> Is anyone keeping an eye on the obituaries around by OB? Forget the deer for a minute and look at the human side of all this....hopefully it doesn't push him over edge. The Poor lying freak.


You wouldn't give him a little "push" would ya? :wink:


----------



## WUD DUK

trial153 said:


> Is anyone keeping an eye on the obituaries around by OB? Forget the deer for a minute and look at the human side of all this....hopefully it doesn't push him over edge. The Poor lying freak.


You wouldn't give him a little "push" would ya? :wink:


----------



## WUD DUK

sorry for the double post


----------



## WVohioFAN

New from DD Ranch!

Here's the reply I just got from the owner: "Give me a day or so to ck but it really is familiar. I have a big folder of pics I will go thru. 

Thanks
Dannie" 

Hopefully, he will be able to find Chad's harvest photo with this deer. We'll know in a couple days.


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN said:


> New from DD Ranch!
> 
> Here's the reply I just got from the owner: "Give me a day or so to ck but it really is familiar. I have a big folder of pics I will go thru.
> 
> Thanks
> Dannie"
> 
> Hopefully, he will be able to find Chad's harvest photo with this deer. We'll know in a couple days.


Ohhhh boy!


----------



## tanna114

WVohioFAN said:


> New from DD Ranch!
> 
> Here's the reply I just got from the owner: "Give me a day or so to ck but it really is familiar. I have a big folder of pics I will go thru.
> 
> Thanks
> Dannie"
> 
> Hopefully, he will be able to find Chad's harvest photo with this deer. We'll know in a couple days.


Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## trial153

WUD DUK said:


> You wouldn't give him a little "push" would ya? :wink:




We really need to feel bad to some extent for individuals like him. 
Think about how he started, he didn't start out all about lies and self promotion. It starts small and snowballs. Soon his whole life is one strung together walking lie. You can't tell me that lying at this level doesn't carry over into other facets of his life. 

So when we are all joking around, myself included ( I called him a freak several times and mean it) lets not loose sight that this was probably at one time a decent person that lost his way a bit.


----------



## bamatide15

I agree. Easy to get wrapped up in this stuff. After all, he didn't actually affect my life other than providing me with some entertainment over the past couple of days. Beats the heck out of having to watch Bravo with my wife. This really has turned into a mans version of Housewives of AT.


----------



## 195B&C

I appreciate everyone that keeps saying they are pulling for me or chasen to get the buck, but you'll have to pull for chasen only as I'm not going to be hunting the deer nor have I ever hunted for him. I just wanted to clear that up. Thank you


----------



## itallushrt

Treetime5714 said:


> Lol, no I am just not active on this forum. Any mod can look me up. From Missouri. I made this and get on from time to time just not an active poster.


Post two selfies right now to prove yourself...one from today with the New York Times -- todays date clearly visible and then post one from 2010 the day you signed up on AT....otherwise you are a Missouri Fraud and probably OB's cousin.


----------



## WUD DUK

trial153 said:


> We really need to feel bad to some extent for individuals like him.
> Think about how he started, he didn't start out all about lies and self promotion. It starts small and snowballs. Soon his whole life is one strung together walking lie. You can't tell me that lying at this level doesn't carry over into other facets of his life.
> 
> So when we are all joking around, myself included ( I called him a freak several times and mean it) lets not loose sight that this was probably at one time a decent person that lost his way a bit.


I hear ya. I've known people like this. It's sad. Big deer make some people do crazy things.


----------



## basnbuks

So has 145wv pulled a Houdini as well


----------



## trial153

Can we start an OB post archive and make it sticky? Maybe we can send it out to all the wanna be hunting industry *****s as what not to do guide.


----------



## DEC

A lot of photos in this thread on another site.

http://www.archeryaddix.com/forums/team-whack-em-stack-em/28608-lets-welcome-ohiobooners-team.html


----------



## bamatide15

basnbuks said:


> So has 145wv pulled a Houdini as well


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Treetime5714

195B&C said:


> I appreciate everyone that keeps saying they are pulling for me or chasen to get the buck, but you'll have to pull for chasen only as I'm not going to be hunting the deer nor have I ever hunted for him. I just wanted to clear that up. Thank you


See, that right there shows the genuineness of 195. Even though you aren't, I am glad to know you did not do anything involved in this. I was rootin for ya!


----------



## BP1992

basnbuks said:


> So has 145wv pulled a Houdini as well


Yep, typical coward OB


----------



## itallushrt

treetime5714 said:


> very true. Some little things can push people over the edge. Losing your spot on tp, all your clout down the drain, possibly losing friends and family? I don't wish death upon anyone but i do hope he realizes he not only made everyone look dumb but he has seriously let us and others down. To some people deer hunting is more than just killing a big buck, i am one of those people. I love the chase, the people involved, the hunt, the history, and nobslobbering some jackleg on an internet forum....i love it all and him.


fify...


----------



## itallushrt

WVohioFAN said:


> New from DD Ranch!
> 
> Here's the reply I just got from the owner: "Give me a day or so to ck but it really is familiar. I have a big folder of pics I will go thru.
> 
> Thanks
> Dannie"
> 
> Hopefully, he will be able to find Chad's harvest photo with this deer. We'll know in a couple days.


Did Dannie happen to mention his cook Donnie who has a red beard and hair and likes flannel shirts?


----------



## bamatide15

itallushrt said:


> Did Dannie happen to mention his cook Donnie who has a red beard and hair and likes flannel shirts?


I love the Sig.


----------



## GILL

I was trying to show a friend the W16 episode but it appears to be missing for the TP site. What's up with that?


----------



## itallushrt

GILL said:


> I was trying to show a friend the W16 episode but it appears to be missing for the TP site. What's up with that?


Don't worry it will be on next weeks episode of Punked.


----------



## fisherhahn

I finally made it to the end. Don't post a lot here but now I feel like I know everyone after reading all the posts. To all the slackers who start at the end and asks for an updat... The satisfaction you get from going through 90 some pages of post is a reward all it's own!


----------



## chaded

GILL said:


> I was trying to show a friend the W16 episode but it appears to be missing for the TP site. What's up with that?


What do you mean "what's up with that?" They pulled it. They want nothing to do with him.


----------



## bigrobc

trial153 said:


> You forget the mention OB probably lives with his mother and is sitting in Walmart realtree pajama bottoms in front of computer reading and pounding his pudd to this thread.
> Freak


Lmao. I'm finally caught back up, whew!


----------



## Pittstate23

BP1992 said:


> Yep, typical coward OB


youve posted 107 times in 2.5 days about OB's threads, talk about a man on a mission! i hope i can have the same persistence this november.


----------



## BP1992

GILL said:


> I was trying to show a friend the W16 episode but it appears to be missing for the TP site. What's up with that?


....


----------



## Treetime5714

itallushrt said:


> Don't worry it will be on next weeks episode of Punked.


Haha!! I wish the video was still available also as I would like to watch it again to double check the woods in the background and compare them to the high fence location of most of the pictures on his "kill shots".


----------



## BP1992

Pittstate23 said:


> youve posted 107 times in 2.5 days about OB's threads, talk about a man on a mission! i hope i can have the same persistence this november.


Looks like OB isn't the only one with followers around here. Why in the world would you count my posts?


----------



## MadX

I hope someone saved the TP video. Instant classic.


----------



## bamatide15

Treetime5714 said:


> Haha!! I wish the video was still available also as I would like to watch it again to double check the woods in the background and compare them to the high fence location of most of the pictures on his "kill shots".


I thought the same thing yesterday.


----------



## brandon170

Was OB ever in any of the deer contests here on AT? If he was did he ever enter any of his store bought deer


----------



## Treetime5714

bamatide15 said:


> I thought the same thing yesterday.


How can we find it? Anyone have any idea? It will just be another clue.


----------



## ksubigbuck

So, were any of OB's deer entered into the AT Deer Contest? I was #2 on the big buck contest...I wonder if he was #1???


----------



## 145nWV

basnbuks said:


> So has 145wv pulled a Houdini as well


NOWAY,,, are you nuts, pull away from this entertainment. I have been trying to get the grass mowed but every time I have to come in to get a cold BL I have to see what all the Perry Masons, Ben Matlocks and Angelia Langsberry's have found.


----------



## Treetime5714

145nWV said:


> NOWAY,,, are you nuts, pull away from this entertainment. I have been trying to get the grass mowed but every time I have to come in to get a cold BL I have to see what all the Perry Masons, Ben Matlocks and Angelia Langsberry's have found.


Awful sarcastic.


----------



## Mandango1

trial153 said:


> You forget the mention OB probably lives with his mother and is sitting in Walmart realtree pajama bottoms in front of computer reading and pounding his pudd to this thread.
> Freak


HAHA..I am Laughing my ***** off right now and am getting now work done


----------



## Mr. Man

Hell hath no fury like a scorned quiver sniffing, horn porn worshipping AT member. Let one of their idols turn out to be a fraud, and they descend like a horde of screaming banshees. It makes for awesome entertainment, though.


----------



## itallushrt

Does anyone have this video stored anywhere? I've never seen it. I tried to go watch it once everything went down, but I was too late ...


----------



## BP1992

145nWV said:


> NOWAY,,, are you nuts, pull away from this entertainment. I have been trying to get the grass mowed but every time I have to come in to get a cold BL I have to see what all the Perry Masons, Ben Matlocks and Angelia Langsberry's have found.


That sounds like something OB would say. Of course he would have to add a lie somewhere in there though.


----------



## bigrobc

No...ob would throw a couple "folks" in there


----------



## 145nWV

BP1992 said:


> That sounds like something OB would say. Of course he would have to add a lie somewhere in there though.


I can rewrite it???


----------



## chaded

BP1992 said:


> That sounds like something OB would say. Of course he would have to add a lie somewhere in there though.



Could be lying about mowing the grass. Lol.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Mr. Man said:


> Hell hath no fury like a scorned quiver sniffing, horn porn worshipping AT member. Let one of their idols turn out to be a fraud, and they descend like a horde of screaming banshees. It makes for awesome entertainment, though.


I was never an OB fanboy. I just enjoy bringing the truth to light so we can all be on the same page. Call me a soldier for the truth.


----------



## Treetime5714

I really want to see this video again, someone find a way! I know you can, I know you can! lol


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN said:


> ... Call me a soldier for the truth.


Truth ALWAYS finds a way...


----------



## BP1992

chaded said:


> Could be lying about mowing the grass. Lol.


Wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Bowtoons

chaded said:


> Could be lying about mowing the grass. Lol.


Or the Bud Light......probably kool aid.


----------



## King

I, as well as Midlife Crisis, run the Archerytalk Deer Contest. As far as I can remember, OB has never participated in the contest.


----------



## WVohioFAN

stevewes2004 said:


> Truth ALWAYS finds a way...


"The truth is like a Lion. You don't have to defend it. Let it loose. It will defend itself." ~ St. Augustine


----------



## 145nWV

chaded said:


> Could be lying about mowing the grass. Lol.


I'll be back in 15 min to see whats new, well maybe 10 there seems to be a hole in the bottom of the can because they seem like they are getting empty quicker.


----------



## APAsuphan

Beamen123 said:


> I, as well as Midlife Crisis, run the Archerytalk Deer Contest. As far as I can remember, OB has never participated in the contest.


Pretty sure he was a late entry last year.


----------



## 40YardKev

Found a link, enjoy:

http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


----------



## BigDeer

145nWV said:


> I'll be back in 15 min to see whats new, well maybe 10 there seems to be a hole in the bottom of the can because they seem like they are getting empty quicker.


Probably drinking Busch NA and saying it's BL....I'd lie about drinking either of them though...


----------



## BigDeer

40YardKev said:


> Found a link, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


Never uses trail cams and 1:45 in he is messing with one.


----------



## WVohioFAN

40YardKev said:


> Found a link, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/



OMG.... There it is! Thank you!


----------



## Treetime5714

40YardKev said:


> Found a link, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


Blocked on my work computer dangit!


----------



## 40YardKev

Found it on google, Trophy Pursuit has it shut down in most places, works on that link though.


----------



## basnbuks

40YardKev said:


> Found a link, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


Link dont work for me


----------



## 40YardKev

Google, his name followed by trophy pursuit. Go to page 2, first link titled "This Year - BowTube.com". You have to scroll a little ways down but you will find it amongst the other videos posted on that site.


----------



## stcks&strngs

40YardKev said:


> Google, his name followed by trophy pursuit. Go to page 2, first link titled "This Year - BowTube.com". You have to scroll a little ways down but you will find it amongst the other videos posted on that site.


I don't think I have ever been to the second page on a Google search


----------



## hdrking2003

WVohioFAN said:


> "The truth is like a Lion. You don't have to defend it. Let it loose. It will defend itself." ~ St. Augustine


Oh I like that one, and may add that to my sig. Very true statement, thanks WV.


----------



## Toonces

I don't really care about the horn porn lies, but I hope that stuff he wrote about his grandfather was at least based in some nugget of truth.

Horn porn is a dirty business to begin with in my opinion, but I actually like some of the stuff he posted about his grandfather.


----------



## 40YardKev

stcks&strngs said:


> I don't think I have ever been to the second page on a Google search


Page 2 is where you find the good stuff. :mg:


----------



## WVohioFAN

hdrking2003 said:


> Oh I like that one, and may add that to my sig. Very true statement, thanks WV.


:thumbs_up


----------



## NorthMo Archer

trial153 said:


> Is anyone keeping an eye on the obituaries around by OB? Forget the deer for a minute and look at the human side of all this....hopefully it doesn't push him over edge. The Poor lying freak.


No worries. I'm sure he would just fake it anyway


----------



## Pork_Chopper

BigDeer said:


> Never uses trail cams and 1:45 in he is messing with one.


 Was just about to post this! I thought to myself...well son of a B!


----------



## King

APAsuphan said:


> Pretty sure he was a late entry last year.


Nope. Not seeing it.


----------



## BP1992

Pork_Chopper said:


> Was just about to post this! I thought to myself...well son of a B!


He always said human intrusion would ruin an area which is why he didn't use trail cams, then he posts that in his video for the world to see. He is dumber than a sack of dirt.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

BP1992 said:


> He always said human intrusion would ruin an area which is why he didn't use trail cams, then he posts that in his video for the world to see. He is dumber than a sack of dirt.


Just irritated with myself for not noticing that obvious flub! I'm not too easily tricked but I guess I just wanted this to be real and have a nice series of webisodes and things to read about a GIANT of a deer to get through the offseason. Never again....


----------



## APAsuphan

Beamen123 said:


> Nope. Not seeing it.


Hmmm, maybe he was just talking like he was going to.


----------



## KodiakMag

i posted in this thread


----------



## lungpuncher1

flinginairos said:


> lol!!!


I'm not seeing it.. The link just takes me to a sign up page


----------



## SBXT29

A little John Mellencamp for you Tuesday listening pleasure...

Some people ain't no damn good
You can't trust 'em you can't love 'em
No good deed goes unpunished
When the walls come tumblin' down
When the walls come crumblin' crumblin'
When the walls come tumblin' tumblin' down
Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## itallushrt

Just watched that video for the first time. That guy is a douche and I can't believe folks were so quick to lick his nutz.


----------



## rmm60985

BP1992 said:


> He always said human intrusion would ruin an area which is why he didn't use trail cams, then he posts that in his video for the world to see. He is dumber than a sack of dirt.


If I remember correctly he said he did use them on outlying areas. He said he didnt use them at his sets because of intrusion.


----------



## BP1992

rmm60985 said:


> If I remember correctly he said he did use them on outlying areas. He said he didnt use them at his sets because of intrusion.


Makes sense. DD Ranch probably doesn't allow him to use trail cameras.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Toonces said:


> I don't really care about the horn porn lies, but I hope that stuff he wrote about his grandfather was at least based in some nugget of truth.
> 
> Horn porn is a dirty business to begin with in my opinion, but I actually like some of the stuff he posted about his grandfather.


At this point, can you really believe any of the crap that came out of his mouth?


----------



## bamatide15

Ok, after watching the video again, knowing what we know now, it just makes me sick.


----------



## BoHunter0210

In the video he speaks a lot about being truthful and upfront. What a bunch of BS!


----------



## WVohioFAN

It just keeps getting better!!!!!!!


----------



## WUD DUK

:teeth:Anyone live close to this guy that cares to go and ask him...WHY??? His house is prolly vacant by now!!


----------



## gcab

anyone know if it is Chad A or Chad T Tefft?


----------



## Dean W

Glad to see chasen and 195 aren't involed in any way. I truly believe this now! I also wish Chasen the best of luck with this deer!!!


----------



## BowtechGen3

BP1992 said:


> He always said human intrusion would ruin an area which is why he didn't use trail cams, then he posts that in his video for the world to see. He is dumber than a sack of dirt.


Looking back through his old posts and seen had had posted several Trail Cam pics a few years back also


----------



## mn5503

I think we can say the taxi work sucked now, without getting attacked by his ex fans...


----------



## APAsuphan

mn5503 said:


> I think we can say the taxi work sucked now, without getting attacked by his ex fans...


It was horrid


----------



## jstiltne

Made it through page 95. Time to take my son to wrestling practice. Let's see I'll be gone 2 hours so at this rate I'll see y'all on page 125!


----------



## rmscustom

mn5503 said:


> I think we can say the taxi work sucked now, without getting attacked by his ex fans...


No kidding, that 213 is horrid.


----------



## WVohioFAN

The owner at DD just emailed me again and said he hates losing a client over this but it is what it is. He said his folks are going to sift through the photos tonight to try and find the harvest photo of the 213 for us. I assured him that all of us here appreciate his cooperation and that the negativity here is not in any way, directed at DD, but rather OB and the lies he told to many members. He really seems like a nice man. I hope he finds some more pics of OB so we can further our lynching!


----------



## Flagstaff Bound

It also looks like he is getting hammered on huntingpa.com and huntingny.com!! Found those on the google search!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Rodney, can you please let Hunley out of the cage, i really want to hear/read his view of the situation, please!


----------



## hdrking2003

WVohioFAN said:


> The owner at DD just emailed me again and said he hates losing a client over this but it is what it is. He said his folks are going to sift through the photos tonight to try and find the harvest photo of the 213 for us. I assured him that all of us here appreciate his cooperation and that the negativity here is not in any way, directed at DD, but rather OB and the lies he told to many members. He really seems like a nice man. I hope he finds some more pics of OB so we can further our lynching!


I doubt he will find any of OB and that buck, because what Dean said, and has been brought up on here a few other times. Dean saw that rack on someone else's wall, quite a while ago. I say OB just bought the whole mount from someone and hung it on the wall. They may find a different hunter with that buck back in the day though.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Has whack&stack been on and posted about this. The guy with the xXx-Roid. I remember a thread where they talked like they new each other, or met each other at a picnic.


----------



## bucco921

WVohioFAN said:


> The owner at DD just emailed me again and said he hates losing a client over this but it is what it is. He said his folks are going to sift through the photos tonight to try and find the harvest photo of the 213 for us. I assured him that all of us here appreciate his cooperation and that the negativity here is not in any way, directed at DD, but rather OB and the lies he told to many members. He really seems like a nice man. I hope he finds some more pics of OB so we can further our lynching!


I know I already said this but didn't the 213 spring this whole thing for Dean. He said he seen the mount hanging on somebody else's wall?


----------



## Flagstaff Bound

Flagstaff Bound said:


> It also looks like he is getting hammered on huntingpa.com and huntingny.com!! Found those on the google search!!


Well I read the one on huntingpa.com. Maybe not getting hammered but they are talking about this! Maybe he can beg for witness protection! LOL!


----------



## bjmostel

Is this him on another canned hunt in Ohio?

http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/photogallery.php?level=picture&id=916


----------



## brodie1978

OB - youre the king of douches


----------



## Rothhar1

WVohioFAN said:


> I find the whole "chasen stepping aside" thing to be odd as well but os68 had a phone conversation with him last night and he says he feels like chasen is telling the truth. 195 backs that up. They may very well all be in on an elaborate scheme. I certainly don't claim to know the answer. I'm only speculating like the others. I doubt we'll ever know the truth but I like where you're coming from.
> 
> Believe nothing. Question everything.


I am of the opinion that they may very well be part of it .Lets face it even if they are not they are not real smart to even get on here and publicize that buck even further and DD ranch said that OB killed a 235 in buck or whatever .I still calling BS from all involved its called craw-fishing in poker when they make a bad bet .Sorry all but I am over being burnt on the net by fame seekers and @$$ covering people who also may be seeking some sort of reciognition just like OB . I do not even know but it all stills feels wrong to me . 

Just my opinion here no facts involved but I personally am not buying anything around this story other than what can be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt .


----------



## 2Hunde

Is there any connection between Ohiobooners and Ben Rising?


----------



## tmorelli

bjmostel said:


> Is this him on another canned hunt in Ohio?
> 
> http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/photogallery.php?level=picture&id=916


OMgee.... that really does look like him.


----------



## rodney482

BoHunter0210 said:


> Has whack&stack been on and posted about this. The guy with the xXx-Roid. I remember a thread where they talked like they new each other, or met each other at a picnic.


He has been around and I talked with him.
Hits him a little harder, he lives in the same area.
Nobody likes a liar.


----------



## Captain Cully

bjmostel said:


> Is this him on another canned hunt in Ohio?
> 
> http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/photogallery.php?level=picture&id=916


That sure looks like him, but I'm going back to the pic on page 95 of this thread! Wowzer!


----------



## hdrking2003

tmorelli said:


> OMgee.... that really does look like him.


Really? I didn't think so at all. Think it is someone else.


----------



## TimmyZ7

BoHunter0210 said:


> Has whack&stack been on and posted about this. The guy with the xXx-Roid. I remember a thread where they talked like they new each other, or met each other at a picnic.


Whack&Stack owes no one anything on here. His integrity is not in question. Ohiobonehead betrayed the trust of many a good man on this site and I would imagine they are as disappointed and disgusted as the rest of A/T. I am personally glad his Mr. America speeches are over.


----------



## tmorelli

hdrking2003 said:


> Really? I didn't think so at all. Think it is someone else.


who knows.... I often can't tell deer-to-deer on trail cams/hero pics/mounts. There is no way I could've played Dean's role in this.


----------



## benkharr

This thing is out of control. I have read back 6 pages and still I am having trouble comprehending. Here is what I have gathered please added other info. 

1. OG is on some High Fence Ranch "DD Ranch"
2. Some of OB's bucks are not real
3. OB had an online dating profile
4. This has been the month of scandals on AT


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaan, I would LOVE to see(in person)Whack confront OB about all of this. Makes me laugh just thinking about the pee running down OB's leg!:set1_applaud:


----------



## vincent burrell

Just realized that I havnt been in the classifieds for 2 days. Maybe with the money i'm saving I can buy a booner of my own. Thanks o.b.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

you cant make this stuff up, this fool will go down in AT infamy


----------



## trial153

TimmyZ7 said:


> Whack&Stack owes no one anything on here. His integrity is not in question. Ohiobonehead betrayed the trust of many a good man on this site and I would imagine they are as disappointed and disgusted as the rest of A/T. I am personally glad his Mr. America speeches are over.


X2 we ends to leave as many people as we can out of this ****. Whack was clear on this were he stood and answered straight up. 

It's bad enough we had a lier and fraud here thumping his chest and spewing crap. 
Freak


----------



## trial153

vincent burrell said:


> Just realized that I havnt been in the classifieds for 2 days. Maybe with the money i'm saving I can buy a booner of my own. Thanks o.b.


120 bucks for OB drop tine replica on eBay. You can be famous.


----------



## Bucket Head

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaan, I would LOVE to see(in person)Whack confront OB about all of this. Makes me laugh just thinking about the pee running down OB's leg!:set1_applaud:


I've seen the video of Whack shooting the xXxRoid. That is one guy I would not want mad at me.


----------



## B-G-K

[messed up] disregard


----------



## Treetime5714

benkharr said:


> This thing is out of control. I have read back 6 pages and still I am having trouble comprehending. Here is what I have gathered please added other info.
> 
> 1. OG is on some High Fence Ranch "DD Ranch"
> 2. Some of OB's bucks are not real
> 3. OB had an online dating profile
> 4. This has been the month of scandals on AT


No. 
1. OG is a real deer.. 195 and chasen have confirmed. ( I believe them )
2. Correct, most of them in fact.
3. Yes
4. Yes


----------



## Mandango1

I like this one from awhile back..Quoting...OB


ohiobooners's Avatar 

ohiobooners 




ohiobooners is offline Registered User 
Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners 

Join Date:Mar 2008Locationromised LandPosts:2,787




I am in this situation. The best farm I hunt is owned by an 87 year old farmer. He has owned the land since 1958 when his grandfather gave it to him. I have a unique situation though. This farm remained unhunted for nearly 20 years before I came along. The land owner is very, and I mean VERY, particular who is on his land. It took finding out that my grandfather saved his life in WWII for him to grant me permission to hunt the farm. What a once in a million happening but it has opened the door to a great relationship. He tells me about big deer he sees in the crops over the summer and he ALWAYS gets excited when I knock one down. He isn't a hunter and has no sons. I would never hide a deer from him. He has let me on to family land he treasures more than anything. He's more likely to have someone arrested for being on his land than he is to tell them about a big deer so Im lucky. He trusts me with his farm and the slightest deviation from the truth would ruin that relationship. I love hunting big bucks but my character and morals far outweigh any deer


----------



## Mandango1

This Guy should Write Movie Scripts..Hi Grandfather saved this Guy in WWII


----------



## trial153

Mandango1 said:


> I like this one from awhile back..Quoting...OB
> 
> 
> ohiobooners's Avatar
> 
> ohiobooners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohiobooners is offline Registered User
> Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
> 
> Join Date:Mar 2008Locationromised LandPosts:2,787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in this situation. The best farm I hunt is owned by an 87 year old farmer. He has owned the land since 1958 when his grandfather gave it to him. I have a unique situation though. This farm remained unhunted for nearly 20 years before I came along. The land owner is very, and I mean VERY, particular who is on his land. It took finding out that my grandfather saved his life in WWII for him to grant me permission to hunt the farm. What a once in a million happening but it has opened the door to a great relationship. He tells me about big deer he sees in the crops over the summer and he ALWAYS gets excited when I knock one down. He isn't a hunter and has no sons. I would never hide a deer from him. He has let me on to family land he treasures more than anything. He's more likely to have someone arrested for being on his land than he is to tell them about a big deer so Im lucky. He trusts me with his farm and the slightest deviation from the truth would ruin that relationship. I love hunting big bucks but my character and morals far outweigh any deer


^^ we need to chip in a send this clown to dr Phil he needs help


----------



## 40YardKev

What's funny about this guy(OB), is he trashes his own name, and drags his girl and many other people though the mud in the process. Not once has he been man enough to stand up and say "I was wrong, but leave my girl and everyone out of this". Tells you something about who he really is.


----------



## Cjclemens

B-G-K said:


> It was high fence.... Its even on the ranchs website. Im getting frustrated with people who havent followed whats happened chiming in and making the thread longer and redundant. Same questions adkrf over and over.


This was a joke, although perhaps not as funny to others as I thought it might be, about his choice in cellular telephone equipment. I'm paying attention. Why don't you do the same?


----------



## thwacker

Well if OB wanted notoriety......he's think he's achieved his goal


----------



## benkharr

Treetime5714 said:


> No.
> 1. OG is a real deer.. 195 and chasen have confirmed. ( I believe them )
> 2. Correct, most of them in fact.
> 3. Yes
> 4. Yes


Thank you for the clarification. In no way do i want to shed any negative light on someones buck. I hope someone tags this buck. I have subscribed so I can keep up now.


----------



## nhns4

WVohioFAN said:


> The owner at DD just emailed me again and said he hates losing a client over this but it is what it is. He said his folks are going to sift through the photos tonight to try and find the harvest photo of the 213 for us. I assured him that all of us here appreciate his cooperation and that the negativity here is not in any way, directed at DD, but rather OB and the lies he told to many members. He really seems like a nice man. I hope he finds some more pics of OB so we can further our lynching!











The 213 is a fake rack.


----------



## WVohioFAN

benkharr said:


> This thing is out of control. I have read back 6 pages and still I am having trouble comprehending. Here is what I have gathered please added other info.
> 
> 1. OG is on some High Fence Ranch "DD Ranch"
> 2. Some of OB's bucks are not real
> 3. OB had an online dating profile
> 4. This has been the month of scandals on AT


I have been in contact with both Autumn Legends and the DD Ranch and neither are familiar with the trail cam pics I sent of OG. It looks like OB is a fraud, but OG is the real deal. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## whack&stack

bjmostel said:


> Is this him on another canned hunt in Ohio?
> 
> http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/photogallery.php?level=picture&id=916


That's not Ohiobooners


----------



## blinginpse

Y'all need to leave whack&stack out of the whole mix. Myself along with many others can vouch verify and assure that man had no knowledge of anything the fella had going on.


----------



## hdrking2003

blinginpse said:


> Y'all need to leave whack&stack out of the whole mix. Myself along with many others can vouch verify and assure that man had no knowledge of anything the fella had going on.


Nobody is implying that he had anything to do with it. Nor will we(or at least I).


----------



## blinginpse

nhns4 said:


> Did they meet on the sex site? Lol


Now that im not sure but You and I know of a few others who met on a sex site while sharing wives. Lmao


----------



## pope125

So if Im reading all this correctly OB has killed a 213 and a 235??


----------



## BoHunter0210

trial153 said:


> X2 we ends to leave as many people as we can out of this ****. Whack was clear on this were he stood and answered straight up.
> 
> It's bad enough we had a lier and fraud here thumping his chest and spewing crap.
> Freak


Sorry guys, didn't mean to put whack in the mix. Just remembered him and NOhioNObooners having some type of relationship. I'm sure he trusted him too, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## Treetime5714

pope125 said:


> So if Im reading all this correctly OB has killed a 213 and a 235??


He claimed to kill a 213 but it was a replica rack he bought and had mounted. And the 235 was killed by a hunter at the DD ranch, but no record that it was OB.


----------



## benkharr

WVohioFAN said:


> I have been in contact with both Autumn Legends and the DD Ranch and neither are familiar with the trail cam pics I sent of OG. It looks like OB is a fraud, but OG is the real deal.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Apparently OG is real. I hope a legal hunter gets him


----------



## QS34Reaper

itallushrt said:


> Does anyone have this video stored anywhere? I've never seen it. I tried to go watch it once everything went down, but I was too late ...


OB shared it on here. Not sure if it was the video or a link but I know it was posted here on AT


----------



## treestandnappin

***


----------



## HANKFAN

40YardKev said:


> Found a link, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


After watching this video again I simply wanted to throw up in my mouth! How in the world can someone sleep at night after telling that many bold face lies!


----------



## WVohioFAN

QS34Reaper said:


> OB shared it on here. Not sure if it was the video or a link but I know it was posted here on AT




http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


----------



## Treetime5714

I still cant see the video, nothing comes up. Anyone have a different way to see it?


----------



## trial153

blinginpse said:


> You don't even know the STORIES of the wife swap deal. I wish I didnt not wish I'd saw the pink panties picture


Text me the story bro


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Obviously he's the "hey look at me type if guy" 

Those type of guys are complete losers


----------



## AllOut

Treetime5714 said:


> I still cant see the video, nothing comes up. Anyone have a different way to see it?


Not working for me either 
Just blank where the video should be.


----------



## Treetime5714

AllOut said:


> Not working for me either
> Just blank where the video should be.


Same here.


----------



## bigrobc

Treetime5714 said:


> I still cant see the video, nothing comes up. Anyone have a different way to see it?


U on an iPhone ?


----------



## Fortyneck

Here we go guys let's play a little game. 

Everybody take a drink every time Mr. Ohiobonercollector says any form of the word *honest*

Hint: Make sure you have a designated driver…

[video]http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_Wor ld_Record/[/video]


----------



## Treetime5714

bigrobc said:


> U on an iPhone ?


No sir, DROID. And on a work computer.


----------



## dkkarr

Someone else has already called OB a "Sociopath" and after watching the TP video and all that has come to light the last couple of days...He is without a shadow of doubt a sociopath!


so·ci·o·path

noun: sociopath; plural noun: sociopaths

a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience.


----------



## AllOut

bigrobc said:


> U on an iPhone ?


Yes


----------



## bigrobc

Me too I can't see it either. Prob a flash issue


----------



## hooiserarcher

Fortyneck said:


> Here we go guys let's play a little game.
> 
> Everybody take a drink every time Mr. Ohiobonercollector says any form of the word *honest*
> 
> Hint: Make sure you have a designated driver…
> 
> [video]http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_Wor ld_Record/[/video]


We would all die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Movesfast

AllOut said:


> Not working for me either
> Just blank where the video should be.


Worked for me.

If we drank every time he says 'honest' I would need an ambulance.
I don't know who this OB dude is, don't really care. But he sure tried to make the viewer believe him. My kids do that when they are lying to me
This thread is hilarious


----------



## AllOut

Movesfast said:


> Worked for me.
> 
> If we drank every time he says 'honest' I would need an ambulance.
> I don't know who this OB dude is, don't really care. But he sure tried to make the viewer believe him. My kids do that when they are lying to me
> This thread is hilarious


iPhone ???


----------



## Movesfast

AllOut said:


> iPhone ???


Mac Book


----------



## whack&stack

BoHunter0210 said:


> Has whack&stack been on and posted about this. The guy with the xXx-Roid. I remember a thread where they talked like they new each other, or met each other at a picnic.


Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


----------



## Movesfast

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


Thats how a man responds, not that Whack needs to be told


----------



## Fortyneck

dkkarr said:


> Someone else has already called OB a "Sociopath" and after watching the TP video and all that has come to light the last couple of days...He is without a shadow of doubt a sociopath!
> 
> 
> so·ci·o·path
> 
> noun: sociopath; plural noun: sociopaths
> 
> a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience.


*"Of course I have pics of OG. Come on in, I'll show them to you on my computer in the basement…"*


----------



## Vik

Back on track!

Some of the new OB quote signature lines popping up are outsanding...holy balls..."honest, hard earned, legal blessings and I have no problem proving that" W T F??????


----------



## brushdog

This just keeps getting better and better!! This idiot and this thread will certainly go down in the AT hall of shame! Kinda like the butt ugly turkey mount thread. It will just keep popping up for years LOL. Hope your grandpa is proud of you OHIOBUTTHURTS. hahahahaha


----------



## Daniel75

This thread will be more famous than the 300 at Thermopylae, it's already been harder to kill as many times as it's gotten off track. I still can't get the video to play :banghead:


----------



## hooiserarcher

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


Classy move whack


----------



## JHENS87

Ok lets keep this about Ohiobooners and OG. Leave Mrs Ohiobooners out of it. No more links to sex sites, no pics of her please or it will be removed again


----------



## ohioshooter68

Great!! It's back up. Here's my cliff notes for those unable to read 97 pages of a forum to get to 6 key bullets below

1. OhioBooners is a lying SOB who fooled everyone into thinking he was a deer slaying machine
2. A handful of OhioBooners deer have been confirmed as replicas he did NOT kill or he had killed on a high fence ranch called the DD Ranch
3. OhioBooners was called out by Dean Bowers who brought the whole thing to light (applause to Dean even though he sort of regrets it)
4. Chasenwhitetail has confirmed the deer is a free ranging wild whitetail that he thinks is still alive, although he doesn't have sheds to prove it even though he looked for them
5. 195 B&C is Chasenwhitetails best friend and confirmed his story as well-although he is not hunting him
6. The consensus seems to be this deer is real and OhioBooners was just trying to get in on the action because that's what he likes to do. Most believe he never had real footage or pictures of the Ohio Giant buck.

Now if we could just get Chasenwhitetails to take the year off work, and have him go run one of those Live cameras similar to Lee & Tiffany's we'd all be glued to our computer waiting for the deer to appear making this world a very unproductive place for the next 6+ months. Chasenwhitetail's- you've got a lot of people rooting for ya man! Best of luck this season.


----------



## thwacker

ohioshooter68 said:


> Great!! It's back up. Here's my cliff notes for those unable to read 97 pages of a forum to get to 6 key bullets below
> 
> 1. OhioBooners is a lying SOB who fooled everyone into thinking he was a deer slaying machine
> 2. A handful of OhioBooners deer have been confirmed as replicas he did NOT kill or he had killed on a high fence ranch called the DD Ranch
> 3. OhioBooners was called out by Dean Bowers who brought the whole thing to light (applause to Dean even though he sort of regrets it)
> 4. Chasenwhitetail has confirmed the deer is a free ranging wild whitetail that he thinks is still alive, although he doesn't have sheds to prove it even though he looked for them
> 5. 195 B&C is Chasenwhitetails best friend and confirmed his story as well-although he is not hunting him
> 6. The consensus seems to be this deer is real and OhioBooners was just trying to get in on the action because that's what he likes to do. Most believe he never had real footage or pictures of the Ohio Giant buck.
> 
> Now if we could just get Chasenwhitetails to take the year off work, and have him go run one of those Live cameras similar to Lee & Tiffany's we'd all be glued to our computer waiting for the deer to appear making this world a very unproductive place for the next 6+ months. Chasenwhitetail's- you've got a lot of people rooting for ya man! Best of luck this season.


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## gcab

he relocate to WV from Dallas by chance?


----------



## J-Daddy

I've only got one thing to add....
Shirtless Breathn does not approve!!!!


----------



## Junglekat

OB had to have help in this mess.


----------



## pinski79

:set1_rolf2:


J-Daddy said:


> I've only got one thing to add....
> Shirtless Breathn does not approve!!!!


----------



## B-G-K

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


Thats a reasonable and mature reaction. If you egg his house though, I wont tell.


----------



## Huntin Hard

J daddy why do you have a picture of shirtless breathn ?? Lmao


----------



## APAsuphan

I don't believe mrs. Ohiobooners is completely innocent in this whole mess, but that's all I will say about that.


----------



## DaneHunter

J-Daddy said:


> I've only got one thing to add....
> Shirtless Breathn does not approve!!!!


Great. Get us shut down for showing more boobs, thanks man.


----------



## J-Daddy

Huntin Hard said:


> J daddy why do you have a picture of shirtless breathn ?? Lmao


I'll never tell... Giggle giggle


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


:thumbs_up


----------



## rocks281

Wow, you guys were busy today. Epic thread blow up! Such a sad situation. Greed and fame drive us to do crazy things.


----------



## nhns4

Poor ole chad dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## trial153

nhns4 said:


> Poor ole chad dropped off the face of the earth.


Maybe he was committed? Let's see of he shows up in 28days giving 12 step program material.


----------



## rodney482

nhns4 said:


> Poor ole chad dropped off the face of the earth.


Chad wanted to be famous, he will have to settle for infamous.


----------



## nhns4

trial153 said:


> Maybe he was committed? Let's see of he shows up in 28days giving 12 step program material.


He's probably pissed that he won't be able to pass off his other high fence kills. DD did say thst he killed 2-3 there.


----------



## trial153

nhns4 said:


> He's probably pissed that he won't be able to pass off his other high fence kills. DD did say thst he killed 2-3 there.


Let's not forget the elk....


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> I'll never tell... Giggle giggle


Shirtless breathn... Lol ..


----------



## rodney482

trial153 said:


> Let's not forget the elk....


I dont buy for a second that was KY free ranging elk.


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Shirtless breathn... Lol ..


I've seen it before. I didn't see it coming that time


----------



## trial153

rodney482 said:


> I dont buy for a second that was KY free ranging elk.


Now now...they love that open timber


----------



## nhns4

rodney482 said:


> I dont buy for a second that was KY free ranging elk.


But he purchased the tag at an auction to help out his grandpa that he wanted to make proud lol


----------



## aroslnger

You people, really dont have anything better to do?????


----------



## nhns4

aroslnger said:


> You people, really dont have anything better to do?????


You mad bro?


----------



## nagster

BreathN twisted up my strings for my cs34 this morning

I hope he wasnt shirtless while doing it 

Request for info out to DD ranch for wild boar hunt for those that may be interested in a group hunt


----------



## APAsuphan

aroslnger said:


> You people, really dont have anything better to do?????


Yet here you are


----------



## drop_tine

Where's the bikini pic? Lol


----------



## Movesfast

drop_tine said:


> Where's the bikini pic? Lol


Just let that go


----------



## TimmyZ7

No wonder my bows from Breathn always come back smelling like tanning oil, :wink:

Definitely joking by the way for those already sniffing their strings, lol.


----------



## trial153

Yes apparently it was ok for OB but not anyone else.


----------



## WVohioFAN

So I dozed off for 2 hours in my recliner and in that time this thread got zapped AND resurrected? 


Sweet!


----------



## TimmyZ7

Mad respect for those out there who shot it straight and called him out while he was still an active member. BP1992, Crankn101, etc.


----------



## Junglekat

OB had his own fan club on here for years.OHIOBOONERS was so great he made great hunters and archers look not so great.Just ask OHIOBOONERS he will tell you so.The 2014 OHIOBOONERS FAN CLUB IS OFFICALLY 50% OFF RIGHT NOW.You will learn the art of deception,how to manipulate and lie.IF you act in the next 24 hrs you will receive this excluisive packet on how to photoshop pictures that the pros can not tell from real.This can all be yours for 19.99 plus shipping.Money orders only as some people can not be trusted.You just never know on the internet who you could be talking to.


----------



## aroslnger

No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


----------



## pinski79

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


settle down gramps. You forgot to rant about how the vida games is ruining the childrens


----------



## APAsuphan

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


No one is forcing you into opening this thread


----------



## WVohioFAN

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


Xanax. Look into it.


----------



## trial153

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


Yes yes because arguing over who builds a better string is just so much more productive....


----------



## aroslnger

APAsuphan said:


> No one is forcing you into opening this thread


Kinda is when all you see on this sight is all about OB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

Hmmmmmmm looky here


----------



## TimmyZ7

Just because...


----------



## hooiserarcher

Don't forget the 16 year old doe and o.b. grandpa saving landowners life in the war.


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


OG'S sheds! Spill it Rodney! lol


----------



## bucco921

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


This thread is pure entertainment, now that the wife and sex stuff is out of it, its actually been pretty civil. Like has been said don't open the thread, its pretty easy to do. I normally stay out of the "big" threads but this is priceless.


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


hmmmmmmmm


----------



## rodney482

WVohioFAN said:


> OG'S sheds! Spill it Rodney! lol


Booooom!


----------



## B-G-K

aroslnger said:


> No not mad...... Just tired of the high school shenanigans that i have to log on to ,every time that i come here??!!!!! So the guy duped everyone..... And this is the point that it gets dragged out beyond dragged out????? This place is like logging on to a high school drama, MTV, hip hop, Jerry Springer, He said she said, Why i dont have cable tv Nonsence!!!!!!


Don't log on then, Fester.


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


What where when?


----------



## aroslnger

trial153 said:


> Yes yes because arguing over who builds a better string is just so much more productive....


And talking about something that you can do nothing about is?????


----------



## trial153

hooiserarcher said:


> Don't forget the 16 year old doe and o.b. grandpa saving landowners life in the war.


Yes war stories that turn in the golden hunting farms...great thanks for reminding us of our loss.


----------



## benkharr

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


Every now and then someone sets a good example. This is one of those times.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Need. More. Info. On. Sheds.


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> What where when?


That picture came from Chad.


----------



## pinski79

Sheds like that look fake even if they aren't. It's so had to wrap your mind around a deer growing those


----------



## Junglekat

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


Did you join the fan club:wink:


----------



## APAsuphan

rodney482 said:


> That picture came from Chad.


Hmmmmmm


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> That picture came from Chad.


No way. When?


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> That picture came from Chad.


Chad who?


----------



## bucco921

aroslnger said:


> Kinda is when all you see on this sight is all about OB!!!!!!!!!


I just clicked out of this thread and counted 16 on page 1 of the bowhunting forum that have nothing to do with OB


----------



## Bowtoons

aroslnger said:


> Kinda is when all you see on this sight is all about OB!!!!!!!!!


Then start a thread on a topic your interested in. Maybe you can create an alter ego and post back and forth to each other.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

nagster said:


> Who wants to go to the DDranch and shoot some hogs


I'll go


----------



## flinginairos

WOAH!!! I leave for two hours, the thread gets nuked then brought back and now there are shed pictures from OG. This just keeps getting better!!


----------



## Crapshot

It's amazing what people will do. Fishing tournaments are just as bad if not worse than this BS.

I was wondering how this guy found the deer again but 10 miles away from where he first saw it. He did mention this correct?


----------



## WVohioFAN

After looking at the trail cam pics of OG, I don't think these are the horns he was wearing in those pics. He has a kicker off of his right G2 in the pics which is absent in the shed photo. I bet those were purchased.


----------



## rodney482

basnbuks said:


> Chad who?


Ohiobooners


----------



## nagster

BuckSlayerWells said:


> I'll go


I sent a request for info this evening on a group hunt, check back with me in a few days, hopefully they respond


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> No way. When?


I just obtained the pic


----------



## dblungem

Those are NOT sheds of OG.


----------



## rodney482

I cant tell if they are sheds or cutoffs


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> Ohiobooners


Like recently? U sayin you been n contact with him?


----------



## APAsuphan

dblungem said:


> Those are NOT sheds of OG.


Probably the 235" at DD's


----------



## WVohioFAN

dblungem said:


> Those are NOT sheds of OG.


Nope. They sure aren't. Look at the trail cam pics. OG has a kicker off of his right G2. The sheds do not. Just adds to the mystery.


----------



## trial153

So a set of sheds... What is OB preparing his next mount?


----------



## DaneHunter

So what's a shed hunting trip at DD Ranch cost?


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> I just obtained the pic


Wow.


----------



## prairieboy

Heck,I don't believe nothing anymore.I'm not sure if today is really Tuesday.


----------



## J-Daddy

pinski79 said:


> settle down gramps. You forgot to rant about how the vida games is ruining the childrens


Hahahaha


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> I cant tell if they are sheds or cutoffs


The bases look flat. Most sheds have a rounded pedical, those look flat. What other info did he give you? Quite holding out you turd.


----------



## BowtechJim

Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## DaneHunter

So did OB just send you the pics? Dude you can't throw that out with no info.


----------



## nhns4

Yep not the OG


----------



## flinginairos

I bet OB is sitting back watching this grinning from ear to ear. I would bet on it!


----------



## rodney482

APAsuphan said:


> Probably the 235" at DD's


My thoughts as well


----------



## nhns4

rodney482 said:


> My thoughts as well


Yep cut em off his mount he had sitting in a box


----------



## pinski79

BowtechJim said:


> Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


who? What post are referring to ?


----------



## CANT HIT EM

I took 3 dumps today , half hour a piece and still cant keep up


----------



## zmax hunter

Oh NO, Godzilla!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Oh, the irony:

ohiobooners's Avatar ohiobooners ohiobooners is offline
Registered User
Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
Join Date
Mar 2008
Location
Promised Land
Posts
2,787
Quote Originally Posted by Captain Cully View Post
You are magnanimous my friend. I'm a hot headed, Italian from the northeast, quick to judge. You are without question, one of the classiest guys on here. Well said!
It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


----------



## trial153

What does a set of sheds prove? 

Oh wait we forgive you !! Please come back!! Please keep telling us about your high fence/great farms you have.... 
While were at it lets forget about the eBay replicas too...


----------



## rodney482

DaneHunter said:


> So did OB just send you the pics? Dude you can't throw that out with no info.


100% came from him.. But not sent to me directly.


----------



## basnbuks

So now hes went and cut off the replica horns he had mounted if godzilla??????


----------



## DaneHunter

rodney482 said:


> 100% came from him.. But not sent to me directly.


So you don't have any real info?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Winston*: You went out six hours ago to buy a money counter and you come back with a semi-conscious Gloria and a bag of fertilizer. Alarm bells are ringing, Willie.

Just had to wrap my head around this whole thing in a Guy Richie way.


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> 100% came from him.. But not sent to me directly.


When did your source get these pics?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

In for more info on the shed/sawz-all antlers. How did you receive the pic rodney??!?


----------



## zmax hunter

Rodney recieved the pics yesterday morning, lol


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here





WVohioFAN said:


> OG'S sheds! Spill it Rodney! lol





rodney482 said:


> Booooom!
> 
> That picture came from Chad...
> 
> Ohiobooners


----------



## bjmostel

edit


----------



## nhns4

bjmostel said:


> Need a post of pic of sheds and OG to compare. Someone else here is better at that than me.


Its not the oG


----------



## rodney482

basnbuks said:


> When did your source get these pics?


3 weeks ago


----------



## basnbuks

bjmostel said:


> Need a post of pic of sheds and OG to compare. Someone else here is better at that than me.


Doesnt take 2 pics to compare to see thats not OG


----------



## Dawhit

That is not the SOG. Too many common bases on tines and the kickers at the bases are missing.


----------



## dblungem

nhns4 said:


> Its not the oG


Not even remotely close to being OG's sheds.


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> Tonight via FB


So chad is back on fb?


----------



## rodney482

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> In for more info on the shed/sawz-all antlers. How did you receive the pic rodney??!?


Facebook from a friend


----------



## bjmostel

basnbuks said:


> Doesnt take 2 pics to compare to see thats not OG


Yep figured that out quickly.


----------



## benkharr

dblungem said:


> Not even remotely close to being OG's sheds.





Dawhit said:


> That is not the SOG. Too many common bases on tines and the kickers at the bases are missing.





basnbuks said:


> Doesnt take 2 pics to compare to see thats not OG


I think it must be his #2 that he spoke of


----------



## trial153

Cuts offs from some high fence farm deer......and because it now can't be claimed as his kill ...might as well try to save face and pass them off as OG sheds...


----------



## belden148

WVohioFAN said:


> The owner at DD just emailed me again and said he hates losing a client over this but it is what it is. He said his folks are going to sift through the photos tonight to try and find the harvest photo of the 213 for us. I assured him that all of us here appreciate his cooperation and that the negativity here is not in any way, directed at DD, but rather OB and the lies he told to many members. He really seems like a nice man. I hope he finds some more pics of OB so we can further our lynching!


i'm sure they will be all over this...after all its free publicity for them! he's thinking, lose one client...potentially gain many more.


----------



## rodney482

basnbuks said:


> So chad is back on fb?


They did not come to me from Chad.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

This thread is causing me to fall behind on my twitter feed.


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> They did not come to me from Chad.


antler buyer?


----------



## bjmostel

BuckSlayerWells said:


> This thread is causing me to fall behind on my twitter feed.


They had to setup a charge code for this thread as a project to charge on our time sheets at work today because so many of us were keeping up with it.


----------



## Movesfast

BuckSlayerWells said:


> This thread is causing me to fall behind on my twitter feed.


c:


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> They did not come to me from Chad.


I could careless about Chad - this is about OG. So, what's the story or did Chad just lost a pic of a big set sheds? He's not claiming he found them, is he?


----------



## I like Meat

Ok, I'm not going to go thru 100 pages....whats the condensed version of this story...is it real or not (the story and the deer) ? ... seems to be quite a bit of speculation by some....


----------



## B-G-K

I like Meat said:


> Ok, I'm not going to go thru 100 pages....whats the condensed version of this story...is it real or not (the story and the deer) ? ... seems to be quite a bit of speculation by some....


Go read, I'm not typing it all lol.


----------



## rodney482

dblungem said:


> I could careless about Chad - this is about OG. So, what's the story or did Chad just lost a pic of a big set sheds? He's not claiming he found them, is he?


Chad never claimed these were OG's sheds.


----------



## gcab

Again, anyone know if he was originally from or recently from Dallas? And after all this, youre going to just toss some pics up, claim its from a friend from him, and not say anything to the story behind them? That's messed up man


----------



## WVohioFAN

I like Meat said:


> Ok, I'm not going to go thru 100 pages....whats the condensed version of this story...is it real or not (the story and the deer) ? ... seems to be quite a bit of speculation by some....


Anyone who has fallen behind owes it to themselves to read the entire thread because there's no way we can accurately convey all that's happened. It's taken more turns than a WV dirt road.


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> Chad never claimed these were OG's sheds.


We know that. I'm wondering if he claimed he found them or just posting a big set of sheds?


----------



## bjmostel

rodney482 said:


> Chad never claimed these were OG's sheds.


Where there any claims associated with the sheds? Or did he just unscrew them from one of his mounts to wash with the dishes?


----------



## jeffbv

gcab said:


> Again, anyone know if he was originally from or recently from Dallas? And after all this, youre going to just toss some pics up, claim its from a friend from him, and not say anything to the story behind them? That's messed up man


Agreed, quit spitting out little bits of info. Spill it all


----------



## willie

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


Looks more like this bucks drops...


----------



## rodney482

bjmostel said:


> Where there any claims associated with the sheds? Or did he just unscrew them from one of his mounts to wash with the dishes?


I think he was trying to pad his accomplishments.


----------



## rodney482

Feel free to share these antlers with DD, maybe they will tell ya what deer they came from.


----------



## Highwaygun

Ill say one thing that aint no kitchen of a person thats a vp at a bank. I build custom kitchen and bathroom for a living and anyone that can afford a pen raised booner has a nicer kitchen than that. I bet its more lies and he is just passing on someone elses pic as if it was his.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

nagster said:


> I sent a request for info this evening on a group hunt, check back with me in a few days, hopefully they respond


Hope I don't have to walk too far for my pig. I just had ACL surgery three weeks ago. I have some dead guys ligament in my knee. Hope the dude was a good hunter. Oh wait, we'll be inside a fence.


----------



## nagster

BuckSlayerWells said:


> Hope I don't have to walk too far for my pig. I just had ACL surgery three weeks ago. I have some dead guys ligament in my knee. Hope the dude was a good hunter. Oh wait, we'll be inside a fence.


Probably the only place in the state to shoot a hog letalone hundreds of miles to another state. Ill keep yall posted


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> Feel free to share these antlers with DD, maybe they will tell ya what deer they came from.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Movesfast

Highwaygun said:


> Ill say one thing that aint no kitchen of a person thats a vp at a bank. I build custom kitchen and bathroom for a living and anyone that can afford a pen raised booner has a nicer kitchen than that. I bet its more lies and he is just passing on someone elses pic as if it was his.


I knew a guy that picked up pop cans on the side of the road and used a rope to hold up his pants. Lived in a shanty outside town. Died a millionaire.
Not saying there isn't a lot of BS here, just don't judge a book by its cover. Nor should one jump on a band wagon.


----------



## DaneHunter

Highwaygun said:


> Ill say one thing that aint no kitchen of a person thats a vp at a bank. I build custom kitchen and bathroom for a living and anyone that can afford a pen raised booner has a nicer kitchen than that. I bet its more lies and he is just passing on someone elses pic as if it was his.


He doesn't even have a sprayer on his faucet! What a loser.


----------



## fivemartins

Amish buck perhaps!


----------



## rodney482

DaneHunter said:


> He doesn't even have a sprayer on his faucet! What a loser.


Lmao...


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> I think he was trying to pad his accomplishments.


So Rodney has this pic been around or is chad still trying to sell himself to some1 else


----------



## Rothhar1

I like Meat said:


> Ok, I'm not going to go thru 100 pages....whats the condensed version of this story...is it real or not (the story and the deer) ? ... seems to be quite a bit of speculation by some....


All or most his stories a lie and or fraud .Deer real but lots of questions as to HF ,dead ,free range and also OB did not ever see that buck or have any pics of his own of the deer .


----------



## nagster

basnbuks said:


> So Rodney has this pic been around or is chad still trying to sell himself to some1 else


Bribing for a sponsorship from athens


----------



## Vik

Highwaygun said:


> Ill say one thing that aint no kitchen of a person thats a vp at a bank. I build custom kitchen and bathroom for a living and anyone that can afford a pen raised booner has a nicer kitchen than that. I bet its more lies and he is just passing on someone elses pic as if it was his.


This is exactly what I thought when I saw the picture.


----------



## WUD DUK

About the sheds...they do kinda look like cut-offs. Not saying they ARE but they do look kinda funny. Now, everyone knows OB was hunting high fenced deer from time to time. I have heard of some high fenced hunting preserves that let you shoot a monster buck with a tranquilizer gun and saw the antlers off and the buck lives again to grow a larger set! Just sayin'. I also have found some sheds in the past that were very flat looking on bottom without much of a pedicle or whatever you call it.


----------



## QS34Reaper

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


The Amish buck sheds. The lucky buck! That's what those are. OB told me so himself. We were chatting back and forth on FB one day and I showed him a giant set I found. He had to outdo me of course and posted those. Now I can't believe that he was on to that buck too....as he said he was!! Lol


----------



## WUD DUK

danehunter said:


> he doesn't even have a sprayer on his faucet! What a loser.


lmao


----------



## BP1992

Ohiobooners at his finest right here


----------



## mn5503

What do you do with your fake bucks with sub par taxi work now that everyone knows they're bogus? I mean it's not like he could look at them prior to this and remember the hunt or anything. They're simply props from a failed con game now.


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> The Amish buck sheds. The lucky buck! That's what those are. OB told me so himself. We were chatting back and forth on FB one day and I showed him a giant set I found. He had to outdo me of course and posted those. Now I can't believe that he was on to that buck too....as he said he was!! Lol


What a TOOL


----------



## lickingbranch05

Bottom line is OB saw pics of a Potential World Record Buck and used them to make the world think he was hunting this buck. He is nowhere in the vicinity of the buck. He took someone elses pics and ran with them. The few big bucks he has killed have been high fence. I can't beleive Trophy Pursuit fell for this crap. Makes you wonder how reputable they are? They were hoping to cash in on a World Record somehow too and let their guard down.


----------



## QS34Reaper

rodney482 said:


> They did not come to me from Chad.


I got the pic right from Chad. Still in my fb messages sir.


----------



## QS34Reaper

dblungem said:


> I could careless about Chad - this is about OG. So, what's the story or did Chad just lost a pic of a big set sheds? He's not claiming he found them, is he?


Yes he is. The lucky bucks sheds is what he claimed they were


----------



## mthcharlestown

Junglekat said:


> OB had his own fan club on here for years.OHIOBOONERS was so great he made great hunters and archers look not so great.Just ask OHIOBOONERS he will tell you so.The 2014 OHIOBOONERS FAN CLUB IS OFFICALLY 50% OFF RIGHT NOW.You will learn the art of deception,how to manipulate and lie.IF you act in the next 24 hrs you will receive this excluisive packet on how to photoshop pictures that the pros can not tell from real.This can all be yours for 19.99 plus shipping.Money orders only as some people can not be trusted.You just never know on the internet who you could be talking to.


Actually you can stop payment on a Money Order...should be cashiers check only.


----------



## dblungem

QS34Reaper said:


> Yes he is. The lucky bucks sheds is what he claimed they were


Man, why am I surprised one bit? This guy was something


----------



## Mr. Man

What's painful is going back and reading some of the comments directed at Dean, especially about his son dying. No matter what you think of someone, some things shouldn't be said. As a father, I find it hard to believe some of the comments that were made came from people with children. I wonder how many offered a sincere apology when the truth came out, aside from the few token apologies he received on here?


----------



## bucco921

dblungem said:


> Man, why am I surprised one bit? This guy was something


Yes, a sociopath
http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/sb.html


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

have not been reading the forum much lately. looks like i have some reading to do. or if someone wants to sum it all up for me that would be sweet too. lol


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## ghostgoblin22

outdoorfrenzy said:


> have not been reading the forum much lately. looks like i have some reading to do. or if someone wants to sum it all up for me that would be sweet too. lol


If you read the whole thread it's worth it, it starts out harmless and then **** hits the fan around page 15-20 then speculation for about 15 pages...It's awesome


----------



## rodney482

basnbuks said:


> So Rodney has this pic been around or is chad still trying to sell himself to some1 else


He sent those to a friend a few weeks back. 
I doubt he will be looking for sponsorships anytime soon.


----------



## basnbuks

rodney482 said:


> He sent those to a friend a few weeks back.
> I doubt he will be looking for sponsorships anytime soon.


Gotcha


----------



## flinginairos

ghostgoblin22 said:


> If you read the whole thread it's worth it, it starts out harmless and then **** hits the fan around page 15-20 then speculation for about 15 pages...It's awesome


Hits the fan REAL quick haha never saw it coming!


----------



## rodney482

lickingbranch05 said:


> Bottom line is OB saw pics of a Potential World Record Buck and used them to make the world think he was hunting this buck. He is nowhere in the vicinity of the buck. He took someone elses pics and ran with them. The few big bucks he has killed have been high fence. I can't beleive Trophy Pursuit fell for this crap. Makes you wonder how reputable they are? They were hoping to cash in on a World Record somehow too and let their guard down.



He fooled lots of people... me included


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Marked for later


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

lickingbranch05 said:


> Bottom line is OB saw pics of a Potential World Record Buck and used them to make the world think he was hunting this buck. He is nowhere in the vicinity of the buck. He took someone elses pics and ran with them. The few big bucks he has killed have been high fence. I can't beleive Trophy Pursuit fell for this crap. Makes you wonder how reputable they are? They were hoping to cash in on a World Record somehow too and let their guard down.


I think it's a bit unfair to be to harsh toward Trophy Pursuit, they are one of the victims in all this mess. 
OB had quite a following, lot's of people believed him.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Any one call me a leg humper of quiver sniffer and I will hunt you down!! I promise that. I was duped as well and was receptive to his friendship like I am with many other whitetail enthusiasts. 

Here is some of our conversation via FB! 

Warning this may make you puke in your mouth!!


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> Any one call me a leg humper of quiver sniffer and I will hunt you down!! I promise that. I was duped as well and was receptive to his friendship like I am with many other whitetail enthusiasts.
> 
> Here is some of our conversation via FB!
> 
> Warning this may make you puke in your mouth!!
> 
> View attachment 1952632
> 
> View attachment 1952633
> 
> View attachment 1952634
> 
> View attachment 1952635
> 
> View attachment 1952638


Oh good grief! LMAO!


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> Any one call me a leg humper of quiver sniffer and I will hunt you down!! I promise that. I was duped as well and was receptive to his friendship like I am with many other whitetail enthusiasts.
> 
> Here is some of our conversation via FB!
> 
> Warning this may make you puke in your mouth!!
> 
> View attachment 1952632
> 
> View attachment 1952633
> 
> View attachment 1952634
> 
> View attachment 1952635
> 
> View attachment 1952638


Lmfao


----------



## QS34Reaper

He is where he sent me them again to outdo my set!


----------



## trial153

This was one sick puppy


----------



## robinhood23

I am actually satisfied that the truth has come out on Chad the toolbag , AKA Ohiobooners. So many people on here constantly treated this guy like he was a king and had a 24" incher. 

I am always very cautious when someone claims to have shot multiple B&C deer.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

I think this thread should end. The bottom line is, the only people that incurred any damage from these lies are the Trophy Pursuit people. Possibly the guy from the Florida turkey hunt. Not sure why he would find the need to lie about all his deer and how they were killed and where they were killed. So everyone was duped. There are bigger fish to fry. Namely, the whereabouts of this deer. 







Who will document the hunt to kill it. And whether it is a man or woman holding the rack.


----------



## nagster

Lots of quiver sniffin going on in that facebook exchange

Just teasin reaper


----------



## Liv4Rut

lickingbranch05 said:


> Bottom line is OB saw pics of a Potential World Record Buck and used them to make the world think he was hunting this buck. He is nowhere in the vicinity of the buck. He took someone elses pics and ran with them. The few big bucks he has killed have been high fence. I can't beleive Trophy Pursuit fell for this crap. Makes you wonder how reputable they are? They were hoping to cash in on a World Record somehow too and let their guard down.


I happen to know most of the trophy pursuit guys well before they were trophy pursuit. Chris Dunkin and I went to college together and met through iowawhitetail and eventually spent many hours in the field. He is a great down to earth guy and is 100% legitimate. I would hunt with him and the other fellas any day of the week.

We were all duped by ohiobooners including trophy pursuit. They cut ties with OB when this story broke out. There is no way they would be in on a scam. If the story was 100% true, it makes perfect business sense to bring it to production. We were all fooled and that is why this is going 100 pages. I just do not want to see good guys get a black eye over this. I fell for it all hook, line and sinker.


----------



## pinski79

Blackhawkhunter said:


> I think it's a bit unfair to be to harsh toward Trophy Pursuit, they are one of the victims in all this mess.
> .


I'd say that's how most people feel. I was glad to see how quickly they acted once the truth came out


----------



## Timmy Big Time

So glad I have been jaded for years


----------



## APAsuphan

BuckSlayerWells said:


> I think this thread should end. The bottom line is, the only people that incurred any damage from these lies are the Trophy Pursuit people. Possibly the guy from the Florida turkey hunt. Not sure why he would find the need to lie about all his deer and how they were killed and where they were killed. So everyone was duped. There are bigger fish to fry. Namely, the whereabouts of this deer.
> View attachment 1952650
> 
> Who will document the hunt to kill it. And whether it is a man or woman holding the rack.


That buck is already dead


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Are we sure OB isn't a politician?


----------



## nhns4

These people found sheds too


----------



## Binney59

BuckSlayerWells said:


> Hope I don't have to walk too far for my pig. I just had ACL surgery three weeks ago. I have some dead guys ligament in my knee. Hope the dude was a good hunter. Oh wait, we'll be inside a fence.


That was pretty funny. Thanks!


----------



## QS34Reaper

BuckSlayerWells said:


> I think this thread should end. The bottom line is, the only people that incurred any damage from these lies are the Trophy Pursuit people. Possibly the guy from the Florida turkey hunt. Not sure why he would find the need to lie about all his deer and how they were killed and where they were killed. So everyone was duped. There are bigger fish to fry. Namely, the whereabouts of this deer.
> View attachment 1952650
> 
> Who will document the hunt to kill it. And whether it is a man or woman holding the rack.


I just posted that less than an hour ago!! Lol rediculously giant sheds is the thread title I think!


----------



## QS34Reaper

nagster said:


> Lots of quiver sniffin going on in that facebook exchange
> 
> Just teasin reaper


Ya, ya!! I had that comin!! Lol


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

APAsuphan said:


> That buck is already dead


Great observation. CSI Iowa for you.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## whack&stack

Looks to be a fake skull plate to put the sheds on. Looking closer may be a jackelope skull


----------



## rodney482

whack&stack said:


> Looks to be a fake skull plate to put the sheds on. Looking closer may be a jackelope skull


Agree with this


----------



## Iceman130

Am I the only one who wants to quit looking at this, seeming how we pretty much figured it all out, but I can't stop because I'm afraid of missing some unexpected turn for the millionth time kol


----------



## drop_tine

APAsuphan said:


> That buck is already dead


How do you know it's been killed?


----------



## bucco921

Iceman130 said:


> Am I the only one who wants to quit looking at this, seeming how we pretty much figured it all out, but I can't stop because I'm afraid of missing some unexpected turn for the millionth time kol


You're definitely not the only one...:embara:


----------



## QS34Reaper

Iceman130 said:


> Am I the only one who wants to quit looking at this, seeming how we pretty much figured it all out, but I can't stop because I'm afraid of missing some unexpected turn for the millionth time kol


Nope!! Lol


----------



## APAsuphan

drop_tine said:


> How do you know it's been killed?


Saw the skull plate, but like others said earlier it could be a mold.


----------



## chaded

drop_tine said:


> How do you know it's been killed?


Well....you see the skull cap?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Iceman130 said:


> Am I the only one who wants to quit looking at this, seeming how we pretty much figured it all out, but I can't stop because I'm afraid of missing some unexpected turn for the millionth time kol



Same here.

Can't. Look. Away.


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

To me hunting is all about spending time with my father and a few of my dearest friends. To kill a bunch of big bucks like OB is pretty impressive. Very difficult. The dude seemed modest and humble. Who would have thought he killed penned deer and had replicas. 
Trophy hunting has resulted in tag soup for me the last two years. I've killed quite a few real nice bucks and a bunch more mediocre bucks. Lots of scrubs. Never scored any of them. Don't care to do so. If I spend a day, or a week in the woods and don't see a deer, you can bet I have a smile on my face when I get back to camp. But I am driven to kill a big one. I am fascinated by whitetail behavior. Someday I'll get a really big one. A world class whitetail. A pat on the back from my dad is the only recognition I need.


----------



## SureShot150

Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time). 

Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...




This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com. 

Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:


----------



## Binney59

chaded said:


> Well....you see the skull cap?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah, deer don't survive long in the wild with 3/4 of their brain exposed.


----------



## Junglekat

WUD DUK said:


> lmao


You can not make this stuff up.I love it still laughing.No sprayer what a loser.


----------



## APAsuphan

SureShot150 said:


> Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time).
> 
> Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com.
> 
> Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:


Wow


----------



## nhns4

APAsuphan said:


> Wow


Lmfao


----------



## QS34Reaper

SureShot150 said:


> Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time).
> 
> Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com.
> 
> Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:



I am still with ya. If nothing else Chads dishonesty brought many new fans to the TP Facebook page and TP.com. I only joined because of the OG story and now I stayed because of the character that y'all have displayed. Many of us will remain fans and even more so because of the quick disassociation from him. Keep up the great work!


----------



## whack&stack

SureShot150 said:


> Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time).
> 
> Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com.
> 
> Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:


It's like déjà vu apparently his cut and paste function works


----------



## bucco921

APAsuphan said:


> Wow


Yep


----------



## saskguy

No offence but it isn't really that hard to to kill big bucks if you are lucky enough to live where they do . I've killed a few and I bet about of guys on here could hunt circles around me. I'm actually a better pike fisherman than a deer hunter. 

Great spots equal great bucks. No sense worrying about what you cannot control.


----------



## WVohioFAN

lol @ those texts. "I killed a penned buck but it was the request of a dying child"


----------



## bucco921

And more proof that he is a socipath


----------



## drop_tine

chaded said:


> Well....you see the skull cap?


It's a fabricated skull cap, can't you see? That's done quite often on big sheds!


----------



## Muy Grande

WVohioFAN said:


> lol @ those texts. "I killed a penned buck but it was the request of a dying child"


This, LOL


----------



## chbarnha

so now the guy is using a dying kid as an excuse to cover up his lies. that is probably one of the most messed up things i have heard in a long time. if his story of that is true, but who knows what to believe and what not to now. the guy has obvious issues and still lies about things even after he has been caught wow..... just wow.


----------



## APAsuphan

chbarnha said:


> so now the guy is using a dying kid as an excuse to cover up his lies. that is probably one of the most messed up things i have heard in a long time. if his story of that is true, but who knows what to believe and what not to now. the guy has obvious issues and still lies about things even after he has been caught wow..... just wow.


Even if the story is true (doubtful) he still bragged about that buck. He said numerous times how he got another booner and in the personal top 5 thread he used it in his point total.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

This is hard to take all in! Just kinda crazy how he was able to bulls*hit his way through this site to somehow get respect of all of us and fool most people to believe that he actully knew what he was talking about. Crazy. Had me fooled Kinda feel like a tard for not catchin it


----------



## APAsuphan

How long is he going to hide? Does he think this will all go away?


----------



## nhns4

Still would like his story on this buck







he must have sold the rack for others to mold lol


----------



## flinginairos

APAsuphan said:


> Even if the story is true (doubtful) he still bragged about that buck. He said numerous times how he got another booner and in the personal top 5 thread he used it in his point total.


If it was true where are the pics of him with the kid on his last hunt? Any other person would show the pics of the kids animals. Guess OB isn't a "normal" guy but I think we knew that.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

APAsuphan said:


> Even if the story is true (doubtful) he still bragged about that buck. He said numerous times how he got another booner and in the personal top 5 thread he used it in his point total.


Haha he told me that all the booners (including the pen buck)he had killed come from one farm and that farm was the farm he claimed he filmed OG on in velvet


----------



## come november +

I don't post very much on here, but for this I have to....I always thought that he was a blow hard from the beginning and begging for attention like no one I'd ever seen. Next, he claimed 6 booners but from what I could see in pics he only had two. Nothing else, not even the pen deer will make it gross boone. At least Marc Anthony had field photos and his scores correct for his.............Then lately you could tell he started advertising himself and wanting to be an AT legend and I couldn't believe how many ppl jumped on his bandwagon like a fat kid on cake. I knew then for sure something was up, just didn't think it was bought racks, replicas, and high fences....My question is, if he'll do anything to make a name for himself and wants the almighty dollar and sponsorships, then even if he was tagged out like he claimed he was for that year, WHY would he EVER pass OG at 195???? Thats the only reason why I question if the OG is a pen deer.


----------



## Ryanp019

What was all the talk about mrs. OB?


----------



## Muy Grande

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha he told me that all the booners (including the pen buck)he had killed come from one farm and that farm was the farm he claimed he filmed OG on in velvet


He said the same thing on this very thread! Post #281, lol


----------



## Junglekat

Ryanp019 said:


> What was all the talk about mrs. OB?


Can,t say they will pull the thread maybe for good


----------



## wacker stacker

"I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt tame bucks"
OB


----------



## Outdoorsman63

" Oh what a wicked web we weave, when first we practice to deceive."

I think that's how it goes.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha he told me that all the booners (including the pen buck)he had killed come from one farm and that farm was the farm he claimed he filmed OG on in velvet


That's just crazy how much BS he fed everyone. How can a person keep so many lies straight and hang those deer on their wall like they mean something?!?!


----------



## APAsuphan

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha he told me that all the booners (including the pen buck)he had killed come from one farm and that farm was the farm he claimed he filmed OG on in velvet


His magical little spot lmao.


----------



## Ryanp019

Junglekat said:


> Can,t say they will pull the thread maybe for good


Sent pm?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Didnt OB at one point claim to have shot 17 deer over 150? :wink:


----------



## wacker stacker

Hey he is probably busy contacting big Bill for a position! LMOA!


----------



## Junglekat

OB would have made a good writer for a hunting magazine.He had the BS for it.


----------



## Fortyneck

WVohioFAN said:


> lol @ those texts. "I killed a penned buck but it was the request of a dying child"


Especially to throw this out there after the jig was up???

I wonder if there is any truth to this, like he to advantage of a dying kid's money to kill a pet deer.

*Once again…I wonder who would do such a thing… could it be...
*


----------



## Ryanp019

wacker stacker said:


> Hey he is probably busy contacting big Bill for a position! LMOA!


LOL!!!! Now that was great


----------



## BP1992

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Didnt OB at one point claim to have shot 17 deer over 150? :wink:


Yep, he left out the part that he bought them all. And that number is not even close to 17 either. All the "real" bucks he killed are tiny.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

come november + said:


> I don't post very much on here, but for this I have to....I always thought that he was a blow hard from the beginning and begging for attention like no one I'd ever seen. Next, he claimed 6 booners but from what I could see in pics he only had two. Nothing else, not even the pen deer will make it gross boone. At least Marc Anthony had field photos and his scores correct for his.............Then lately you could tell he started advertising himself and wanting to be an AT legend and I couldn't believe how many ppl jumped on his bandwagon like a fat kid on cake. I knew then for sure something was up, just didn't think it was bought racks, replicas, and high fences....My question is, if he'll do anything to make a name for himself and wants the almighty dollar and sponsorships, then even if he was tagged out like he claimed he was for that year, WHY would he EVER pass OG at 195???? Thats the only reason why I question if the OG is a pen deer.


I am guessing that the pics were not his (and not same deer either) just as the other pics and vid of OG was not his either.


----------



## JOSHM

Thank you! We truly appreciate it! 
I was truly in shock when I received the text, I knew at this point it was a total lie and didn't bother posting it here. I received the long text about 30 minutes after he was called out. 


QS34Reaper said:


> I am still with ya. If nothing else Chads dishonesty brought many new fans to the TP Facebook page and TP.com. I only joined because of the OG story and now I stayed because of the character that y'all have displayed. Many of us will remain fans and even more so because of the quick disassociation from him. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Daniel75

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## wacker stacker

wacker stacker said:


> Hey he is probably busy contacting big Bill for a position! LMOA!


Or.................he is pracrticing to become a Wood Elf!


----------



## blinginpse

Elite owners should b proud


----------



## WVohioFAN

blinginpse said:


> Elite owners should b proud


It's Elite's fault? lol


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

wacker stacker said:


> Or.................he is pracrticing to become a Wood Elf!


If I've ever learned anything in my life, it is that Wood Elves cannot be trusted.


----------



## benkharr

SureShot150 said:


> Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time).
> 
> Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com.
> 
> Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:


It would be funny if we were all wrong and he sticks this buck on his farm lol!


----------



## 20FeetUpKY

I feel as if I should be doing something productive with my life, but I just can't stop reading this lol. I too started following TP just because of OG but I will forever be a fan of you all after seeing how you handled this incident.


----------



## blinginpse

WVohioFAN said:


> It's Elite's fault? lol


Sounds like another ordeal. Sheesh he was hopin to get the replacement vp spot?


----------



## drop_tine

I'm pretty sure that he quoted he'd been approached by "several" TV shows to be a prostaff member, before he got with TP, awhile back. But said he wasn't interested in all that. May be wrong, but pretty sure of it!


----------



## bamatide15

WVohioFAN said:


> It's Elite's fault? lol


I'm looking forward to your email response tomorrow from DD on the photo hunt.


----------



## QS34Reaper

blinginpse said:


> Elite owners should b proud


Proud of mine! Just picked it up from the pro shop today. New strings and cables. Baby blue and chartreuse on APS camo. Looks beyond sweet! :wink:


----------



## WVohioFAN

bamatide15 said:


> I'm looking forward to your email response tomorrow from DD on the photo hunt.


He said they'd sift through their pics tonight to see what they could find but promised nothing so we'll see.


----------



## blinginpse

QS34Reaper said:


> Proud of mine! Just picked it up today. New strings and cables. Baby blue and chartreuse on APS camo. Looks bet


Alot seem to be pleased w the new series for sure


----------



## 145nWV

Chasenwhitetail said:


> This is hard to take all in! Just kinda crazy how he was able to bulls*hit his way through this site to somehow get respect of all of us and fool most people to believe that he actully knew what he was talking about. Crazy. Had me fooled Kinda feel like a tard for not catchin it


I was just wondering if the pics you posted last night that you said he had sent you, did he try to say it was your OG buck or another one?


----------



## QS34Reaper

blinginpse said:


> Alot seem to be pleased w the new series for sure


Mine is a 2012 answer. But the new string and cables made her pop!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Seriously the best thread ever. Anywhere!

Guys a real dirt bag. I bet grandpa is real proud of him....


----------



## blinginpse

QS34Reaper said:


> Mine is a 2012 answer. But the new string and cables made her pop!


Tru shooting it w a spotlight? Lol


----------



## benkharr

robinhood23 said:


> I am actually satisfied that the truth has come out on Chad the toolbag , AKA Ohiobooners. So many people on here constantly treated this guy like he was a king and had a 24" incher.
> 
> I am always very cautious when someone claims to have shot multiple B&C deer.


Lol 24"


----------



## MadX

drop_tine said:


> I'm pretty sure that he quoted he'd been approached by "several" TV shows to be a prostaff member, before he got with TP, awhile back. But said he wasn't interested in all that. May be wrong, but pretty sure of it!


I thought I read that too, I think it was something about he had been approached by TV hunters or something like that. Cracks me up. I was really looking forward to watching all this OB stuff to burn time till Sept 15 but this guy getting busted is priceless. I love awkward when it doesn't involve me and this is as awkward as it gets.


----------



## Shoofly09

wacker stacker said:


> "I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt tame bucks"
> OB


now that's funny


----------



## brushdog

Finally, all caught back up again. I was away for 4 hours and got way behind again. It looks like im gonna be worthless at work again tomorrow. I just cant stop looking at this wreck. Like was said, im afraid im going to miss turn 134,563,879 in this epic thread. 
I love the way he tried to save face with that text, he did it for a dying kid??? What about the "bought" replicas, the other 2 he shot at DD ranch and who knows what else?? What a tool. Even trying to now pass off that he was "THIS CLOSE" to shooting the amish buck. Must be hard keeping up with all of these world record bucks and world record lies!! Heck, i cant even keep a straight face when i tell my wife i ran the dishwasher knowing im gonna get caught when she looks LOL


----------



## J-Daddy

wacker stacker said:


> Hey he is probably busy contacting big Bill for a position! LMOA!


I heard he was taking a VP job @ Elite...


----------



## Musgrat

OB set AT world on fire.


----------



## X10ring

Musgrat said:


> OB set AT world on fire.



And then AT set him on fire


----------



## JHENS87

124k views..this might be a popular thread


----------



## Rod Savini

JHENS87 said:


> 124k views..this might be a popular thread


This is climbing for sure


----------



## Miked989

i wish i would have followed this from the start........or maybe not........would i still be here is the question. sure not reading 107 pages, time i get done it will be 250 pages....LOL


----------



## Rod Savini

Miked989 said:


> i wish i would have followed this from the start........or maybe not........would i still be here is the question. sure not reading 107 pages, time i get done it will be 250 pages....LOL


Mike we need your investigative skills to dig up more lies Hahahahahahaha 

I think its a very comical and interesting read, I would read it if I were you.


----------



## RangerGSD

Miked989 said:


> i wish i would have followed this from the start........or maybe not........would i still be here is the question. sure not reading 107 pages, time i get done it will be 250 pages....LOL


I just opened this thread today and read it. It's long but very worth it. Then again, I have no life at night so I have plenty of time for reading on AT


----------



## JMart294

Miked989 said:


> i wish i would have followed this from the start........or maybe not........would i still be here is the question. sure not reading 107 pages, time i get done it will be 250 pages....LOL


I was hoping you would have chimed in earlier and try to get to the bottom of things! Iv wasted so much time reading this feeking thread.


----------



## BDHUNTR

I'll say this: anyone who belittles the hunters who are happy to shoot a four pointer should read this thread from start to finish and reassess their opinions.


----------



## dstreet

dstreet said:


> I just watched your blog as well. Sometimes it is hard for people to remember that hunting is supposed to be fun myself included. I really hope you guys get more footage of him this year. It’s nice to see someone killing giants and still being humble about it. I’ll be following along to see how this turns out. Thanks for sharing this with us.



I was in on page 11 and this is what I thought of OB a week ago….. A couple days later its 65 pages now 100+ This thread is like a soap opera for men! I’ve never seen anyone go from hero to zero so fast!!! I actually feel bad for him. For a guy to go through so much to get attention there must be something clinically wrong with him. I can’t believe how many of us drank the kool aid.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I used to hope to be able to shoot a b&c buck one day, but now... 



Yeah, I still hope to. LOL


----------



## Darkvador

I haven't read all of this but I think I got the picture. The first time I heard of him was in a thread called testing the waters. I made a comment and he in his very wonderful way, climbed up on his stump and started preaching. I responded a couple times and we went back and forth. Then I noticed he had a cheerleader so I bailed before I got ganged up on. I just went back and read that thread and his response to a question I asked him. I wonder if he believed his own BS. Other people certainly did. Modern day whitetail hunting is creating these guys. Gullable hunters empower them. Its sad.


----------



## Muy Grande

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


LOL :happy1: :moviecorn


----------



## Daniel75

Modern day deer hunting didn't create OB, something along the way in his upbringing did. If you create a web of deceit like he has, something went terribly wrong with this guy before he started hunting and obsessing over big deer. A sociopath and a pathological liar like OB will just find another avenue to spew his next set of lies. These kinds of people don't stop, they just get better at covering their tracks IMO.


----------



## NOLTO

rodney482 said:


> Hmmmmmmm looky here


The pic of these sheds is from https://www.facebook.com/TheAntlerCollector posted on March 24






oops wrong photo .. sorry







https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1459190_615352468532845_251392880_n.jpg


----------



## dblungem

BDHUNTR said:


> I'll say this: anyone who belittles the hunters who are happy to shoot a four pointer should read this thread from start to finish and reassess their opinions.


I agree that there is absolutely nothing wrong with shooting whatever makes you happy, spikes and all. However, there isn't one thing wrong with targeting mature deer either. This Chad guy doesn't define anyone. He isn't the face of buck hunting. Dishonest, not trustworthy, scammer? Yep. But he doesn't represent the rest of us that actually like to peruse larger deer while be 100% legit. 

You only hear of the guys that do this kind of stuff. Its unfortunate, but these type of people are in all walks of life - heck, look at the preachers on TV living in 15,00sq/ft homes being arrested for tax evasion and fraud. Politicians, TV personalities, the average joe down the street who runs a ponzy scheme, the couple living in a $2 million dollar home that can't afford furniture to put in it...it's not just hunting that draws these kind of people. Hunting mature deer isn't a crime, it isn't what's wrong with this sport. Its people like Chad and Marc that are what's wrong with this sport. There are thousands of guys that peruse larger deer and are nothing like Chad or Mark.


----------



## drop_tine

NOLTO said:


> The pic of these sheds is from https://www.facebook.com/TheAntlerCollector posted on March 24
> View attachment 1952745
> oops wrong photo .. sorry
> View attachment 1952746


Different right side


----------



## NOLTO

drop_tine said:


> Different right side


 I edited the post to show the correct photo


----------



## Darkvador

Daniel75 said:


> Modern day deer hunting didn't create OB, something along the way in his upbringing did. If you create a web of deceit like he has, something went terribly wrong with this guy before he started hunting and obsessing over big deer. A sociopath and a pathological liar like OB will just find another avenue to spew his next set of lies. These kinds of people don't stop, they just get better at covering their tracks IMO.


Maybe or maybe not. Only someone who has known him his whole life could answer that. He just struck me as the type of guy that is a legend in his own mind and what better way to do it than on a website. If you are a impressive dude, you shouldn't have to sell yourself. I like a couple guys on AT and none of them had to preach to me from their pulpit.


----------



## Daniel75

Darkvador said:


> Maybe or maybe not. Only someone who has known him his whole life could answer that. He just struck me as the type of guy that is a legend in his own mind and what better way to do it than on a website. If you are a impressive dude, you shouldn't have to sell yourself. I like a couple guys on AT and none of them had to preach to me from their pulpit.


IMO the seeds of who you are start when you are young but you're right, only someone who has known him a long time can answer that question. If they were here though, I'll bet they'd say, "Yeah, he's FOS." LOL


----------



## Darkvador

You are probably right.


----------



## hooiserarcher

SureShot150 said:


> Let's back track a few days. Two days ago when Chad had some accusations come up in regards to his honesty, I decided to check it out for myself. Immediately thereafter, I attempted to contact Chad (as did a few other team members of TrophyPursuit). The first time I called him, it rang for 30 seconds and I got his voicemail (left him a voicemail). The next thing I know, his Facebook is deleted. I immediately knew that there was a serious issue at hand. Again, I tried to call him, but this time, my number was blocked (I received a generic recording after one ring that 'the subscriber I was trying to call was not accepting calls from my number at this time).
> 
> Another team member, Josh Martin, sent Chad a text. Chad didn't reply back for an hour….and only replied back one long text. Below is what Chad replied back to Josh. Josh then forwarded me the texts. Chad is referencing Dean in the below texts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last we have heard from him. It is disturbing to think that someone can be so deceitful. If I told you guys half of the lies he told me, you'd be sick to your stomach (I'm sure you are already). I won't go into those, because it's already obvious as to what type of individual Mr. Tefft is. We are glad that he is gone, and we are thankful for the support from those who enjoy watching and reading on TP.com.
> 
> Is it November yet? LOL! :teeth:


Pretty much verbatim what he sent me also. Same day. He said and I quote "I am going to exit stage left" and at least now I believe that part.


----------



## mountainman7

Just wanted to say to Chad , OB, that if you are hiding somewhere reading all of this , which I know that you are , our " trade hunt " for my bears and your " land of giants " is officially off the table. Since Friday when we last spoke , you have deleted your email address with Yahoo , and the number I was told that I could reach you at is " no longer in service ". I'm sure that the loss of a great bear hunt that was virtually free, will not bother you , but the "great " deer hunt that you promised me in return, that is now out the window , or should I say over the fence, sure as hell does bother me, especially considering your hunt with me was to be BEFORE my hunt with you.
I am now positive that after I put you, and the 3 others that were added along with you , on some definite quality bear habitat, that for some reason we would have " lost touch " after you hunted my place, seeing as how I can no longer reach you at all. 
Plus it would be hard as hell to build a fence high enough to hold the free ranging bears that you all were going to hunt anyway, so just consider this a cancellation of our hunt , since you won't contact me like a man privately, I will just state this publicly since I know that you are reading this mess that you caused anyway. I'm done with you and done with keeping up with this thread , because you don't deserve any more of my attention, period.


----------



## Daniel75

mountainman7 said:


> Just wanted to say to Chad , OB, that if you are hiding somewhere reading all of this , which I know that you are , our " trade hunt " for my bears and your " land of giants " is officially off the table. Since Friday when we last spoke , you have deleted your email address with Yahoo , and the number I was told that I could reach you at is " no longer in service ". I'm sure that the loss of a great bear hunt that was virtually free, will not bother you , but the "great " deer hunt that you promised me in return, that is now out the window , or should I say over the fence, sure as hell does bother me, especially considering your hunt with me was to be BEFORE my hunt with you.
> I am now positive that after I put you, and the 3 others that were added along with you , on some definite quality bear habitat, that for some reason we would have " lost touch " after you hunted my place, seeing as how I can no longer reach you at all.
> Plus it would be hard as hell to build a fence high enough to hold the free ranging bears that you all were going to hunt anyway, so just consider this a cancellation of our hunt , since you won't contact me like a man privately, I will just state this publicly since I know that you are reading this mess that you caused anyway. I'm done with you and done with keeping up with this thread , because you don't deserve any more of my attention, period.


If be relieved, you avoided an iceberg.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Is there any place we can watch the video. I can't find it on TP. Com


----------



## Muy Grande

OhioDeer5 said:


> Is there any place we can watch the video. I can't find it on TP. Com


It got taken down pretty quick.


----------



## DonkeyPopper

what happened to the webisode!???


----------



## BDHUNTR

dblungem said:


> I agree that there is absolutely nothing wrong with shooting whatever makes you happy, spikes and all. However, there isn't one thing wrong with targeting mature deer either. This Chad guy doesn't define anyone. He isn't the face of buck hunting. Dishonest, not trustworthy, scammer? Yep. But he doesn't represent the rest of us that actually like to peruse larger deer while be 100% legit.
> 
> You only hear of the guys that do this kind of stuff. Its unfortunate, but these type of people are in all walks of life - heck, look at the preachers on TV living in 15,00sq/ft homes being arrested for tax evasion and fraud. Politicians, TV personalities, the average joe down the street who runs a ponzy scheme, the couple living in a $2 million dollar home that can't afford furniture to put in it...it's not just hunting that draws these kind of people. Hunting mature deer isn't a crime, it isn't what's wrong with this sport. Its people like Chad and Marc that are what's wrong with this sport. There are thousands of guys that peruse larger deer and are nothing like Chad or Mark.


There is truth in what you say, but let's be honest- OB had people on AT following him like a dog on a bone simply because of the size of the rack. Those 35-40 years old and younger have come of age during the rise of the internet and TV hunters that worship bone on the head more than the hunt itself. There was a time that unless you got a shoulder mount, the antlers went in the trash and the important venison went in the freezer. Hunts were shared, properties were hunted without leases, and no one made money on deer hunting except guides and outfitters, and most guided hunts were for bigger game like elk, moose, rams or bear. 

Horn porn rules the day. The lapdog followers of OB proved that out without debate. Sometimes the truth hurts when we look in the mirror. Think about it: our dads and granddads wore red plaid wool, and if they got a kill, buck or doe, they were happy. Now we have every available technology known to man at use in pursuit of giant racks. Food plots, trail cameras, feeders, the list is endless. Is the hunt really a hunt, or a means to an end?


----------



## mountainman7

Daniel75 said:


> If be relieved, you avoided an iceberg.


I am. Better now than later I guess.


----------



## kybowhunter05

WOW JUST WOW....in the words of forrest gump..thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## lungpuncher1

OB's crazy ***** was trying to get me to lease land with him. He said he was going to hunt OG exclusively but he wants to lease a farm in southern Ohio for his buddy and wife to hunt and he needs an extra person. I have no clue why he mentioned it to me as this was the first time I've spoke with him ever!! Oh yeah he also told me this buddy of his was Mark Luster lol. 

I nicely said to him I doubt I'll lease any this year.. He just stunk of BS.


----------



## nhns4

mountainman7 said:


> Just wanted to say to Chad , OB, that if you are hiding somewhere reading all of this , which I know that you are , our " trade hunt " for my bears and your " land of giants " is officially off the table. Since Friday when we last spoke , you have deleted your email address with Yahoo , and the number I was told that I could reach you at is " no longer in service ". I'm sure that the loss of a great bear hunt that was virtually free, will not bother you , but the "great " deer hunt that you promised me in return, that is now out the window , or should I say over the fence, sure as hell does bother me, especially considering your hunt with me was to be BEFORE my hunt with you.
> I am now positive that after I put you, and the 3 others that were added along with you , on some definite quality bear habitat, that for some reason we would have " lost touch " after you hunted my place, seeing as how I can no longer reach you at all.
> Plus it would be hard as hell to build a fence high enough to hold the free ranging bears that you all were going to hunt anyway, so just consider this a cancellation of our hunt , since you won't contact me like a man privately, I will just state this publicly since I know that you are reading this mess that you caused anyway. I'm done with you and done with keeping up with this thread , because you don't deserve any more of my attention, period.


I'm guessing you would have gotten skunked even if this never came about. Better to find out ahead of time.


----------



## Mathias

Over the years, was there ever anyone here that called him out, doubted his stories? That's the guy I want to hear from now!


----------



## tmorelli

So did he register these bucks in P&Y? What are the penalties for this?

Do you think any of his sponsors have a fraud case to regain their investment and/or damages?


----------



## BoHunter0210

I don't recall anyone calling him out, until Dean did. I know that I was also into his OG threads and videos. When he would post anything I would read it. I didn't say much, but I took it as gospel because he was the guy that killed so many big bucks and acted humble about it. I was a behind the scenes leg humper. 

Too add to that, if he killed that buck because a dying child wanted him too, why wasn't the child in the pics with him?


----------



## Cannonball08

The dying child excuse is bottom of the barrel low. Chad T. Is a tool bag for sure. Can this guy tell the truth???


----------



## hooiserarcher

I guess you could safely say that Chad Tefft will go down in history as the man that dethroned mother goose as the all time fairy tale spinner.


----------



## blinginpse

Atleast Mitch had field pics


----------



## CANT HIT EM

BoHunter0210 said:


> I didn't say much, but I took it as gospel because he was the guy that killed so many big bucks and acted humble about it. I was a behind the scenes leg humper. ?


LoL


----------



## Squirrel

I am only posting because I think I might be the only guy on AT who hasn't posted in this thread...  .


----------



## trial153

The sad this is that in this freaks mind he probably believes his own crap. 

As an aside I really think the industry is at fault in all this as well. Look a what the bow hunting industry has become, it's a cesspool of consumerism( not unlike much of the rest of out county). The shows and " celebrities " daily paint an unreal and unattainable expectations and results mostly to pimp products . Then you add into sick puppy like OB who has the internet as tool to promote himself, and a willing jumping all over themselves to reward the freak. 

This is a good time to for all of us not to just cast blame, but make some self assessment. We need to look at bow hunting and reflect on what it means to us, and how we represent it to each other.


----------



## Fortyneck

Mathias said:


> Over the years, was there ever anyone here that called him out, doubted his stories? That's the guy I want to hear from now!


He was accused of being a conceited attention ***** egotist and a braggart(my words) and called out for bad taxidermy on the 200(the farmed one) by krojemann in the look at my 2 biggest fake deer thread, but after the quiver sniffers start in, they appear to hug it out.


----------



## ewetzel

Squirrel said:


> I am only posting because I think I might be the only guy on AT who hasn't posted in this thread...  .


Nope. New to archery and joined last season, couldn't not post in this thread!


----------



## LongbowLogan

Squirrel said:


> I am only posting because I think I might be the only guy on AT who hasn't posted in this thread...  .


I'm right behind you lol This is all crazy!!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

OhioDeer5 said:


> Is there any place we can watch the video. I can't find it on TP. Com





Muy Grande said:


> It got taken down pretty quick.





DonkeyPopper said:


> what happened to the webisode!???


Try this, make sure you have a puke bag…

http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/


----------



## saskguy

I am a person who loves sheds. I look for them whenever I get a chance in the winter. I enjoy it almost as much as hunting the deer.
I pm'd him about the sheds just b/c I curious if anyone had found them and knowing the shed collecting craze in the states, guys would be all over looking and wanting to buy.
Anyways, my bs meter went through the roof when he stated this about the sheds that had been found from OG.



> First one was 8 miles from me and the second was 1 mile. Headed in the right direction!


I'm no expert like he obviously was, but at the time of shedding, deer aren't moving 7 miles in one direction, they've found a place to winter.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

If I ever read a post and see the word legend to describe a deer, I am calling BS


----------



## itallushrt

Mathias said:


> Over the years, was there ever anyone here that called him out, doubted his stories? That's the guy I want to hear from now!


Yep, me. Back in December in the Southern Ohio Giant thread I called him for a few days straight and caught all sorts of hell from his fanboy homoclub....

This was the start of it...


----------



## Mathias

Glad it worked out for the doubters, hard to go against the grain, here or anywhere else in life.


----------



## itallushrt

Mathias said:


> Glad it worked out for the doubters, hard to go against the grain, here or anywhere else in life.


No, it is not. You stand by your beliefs and don't allow yourself to be swayed by the opinions of others. It's called being a man.


----------



## bjmostel

saskguy said:


> I am a person who loves sheds. I look for them whenever I get a chance in the winter. I enjoy it almost as much as hunting the deer.
> I pm'd him about the sheds just b/c I curious if anyone had found them and knowing the shed collecting craze in the states, guys would be all over looking and wanting to buy.
> Anyways, my bs meter went through the roof when he stated this about the sheds that had been found from OG.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert like he obviously was, but at the time of shedding, deer aren't moving 7 miles in one direction, they've found a place to winter.


I think it's obvious OG was running the other way as it was getting deep quick.


----------



## Mathias

itallushrt said:


> No, it is not. You stand by your beliefs and don't allow yourself to be swayed by the opinions of others. It's called being a man.


I'm with ya on the mindset. I should have clarified my reply, hard to stand by your beliefs and be accepted by the :flock:


----------



## blinginpse

Saskguy can I come hunt with you after your wild free range deer. I'm not ob'ing you either lol


----------



## DB444

I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


----------



## AllOut

ohioshooter68 said:


> That's just crazy how much BS he fed everyone. How can a person keep so many lies straight and hang those deer on their wall like they mean something?!?!


He probably started believing his own lies! Living in that fantasy land inside his head, where everything he dreams up is true.
It's easy to keep all your lies straight when you want nothing more then for them all to be true.
I think he seriously started believing he was who he portrayed himself to be here on AT.


----------



## bamatide15

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


The plot thickens..


----------



## Jshep40

I wish I had the time to read all this thread, but IF I did i would go fishing, or hunting, or shoot my bow......


----------



## -bowfreak-

saskguy said:


> I am a person who loves sheds. I look for them whenever I get a chance in the winter. I enjoy it almost as much as hunting the deer.
> I pm'd him about the sheds just b/c I curious if anyone had found them and knowing the shed collecting craze in the states, guys would be all over looking and wanting to buy.
> Anyways, my bs meter went through the roof when he stated this about the sheds that had been found from OG.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert like he obviously was, but at the time of shedding, deer aren't moving 7 miles in one direction, they've found a place to winter.


Also....a deer of that size will do its best to shed the other antler as fast as possible. Evidently it is really annoying to have 10 pounds of antler and one side and nothing on the other.


----------



## BigDeer

TimmyZ7 said:


> Whack&Stack owes no one anything on here. His integrity is not in question. Ohiobonehead betrayed the trust of many a good man on this site and I would imagine they are as disappointed and disgusted as the rest of A/T. I am personally glad his Mr. America speeches are over.


You made my day @ sig


----------



## Speedykills

Good read........:darkbeer:


----------



## blinginpse

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


Lets hear em may as well bring it all out in this thread and get the bull****ters **** on


----------



## BigDeer

ok, bikini pic, sex site, dating online? pm me details please!


----------



## rodney482

Ouch... 

This is exactly why I shoot 2.5 year old bucks.. No one will ever question me. 





Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


----------



## AllOut

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


Can I be one of them??? Please! :second:


----------



## 195B&C

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


Yeah, I know I'm probably one of them. Can't say that I blame ya for thinking so after what OB has done. Sorry you feel that way. All I can do is tell everyone what I know is the truth.


----------



## ncountry

rodney482 said:


> Ouch...
> 
> This is exactly why I shoot 2.5 year old bucks.. No one will ever question me.



Me too! Except that's the best I can find...lol


----------



## JOSHM

Here's something else for y'all to discuss :wink:
Chad sent me this pic saying this was "OG Jr's" shed!


----------



## Fortyneck

:moviecorn


----------



## dblungem

BDHUNTR said:


> There is truth in what you say, but let's be honest- OB had people on AT following him like a dog on a bone simply because of the size of the rack. Those 35-40 years old and younger have come of age during the rise of the internet and TV hunters that worship bone on the head more than the hunt itself. There was a time that unless you got a shoulder mount, the antlers went in the trash and the important venison went in the freezer. Hunts were shared, properties were hunted without leases, and no one made money on deer hunting except guides and outfitters, and most guided hunts were for bigger game like elk, moose, rams or bear.
> 
> Horn porn rules the day. The lapdog followers of OB proved that out without debate. Sometimes the truth hurts when we look in the mirror. Think about it: our dads and granddads wore red plaid wool, and if they got a kill, buck or doe, they were happy. Now we have every available technology known to man at use in pursuit of giant racks. Food plots, trail cameras, feeders, the list is endless. Is the hunt really a hunt, or a means to an end?


Well, as you replied to me, I will say that there is some truth in what you say, but I don't share the same thoughts about all of it. Being that this thread is a runaway train and our chances of having a civil discussion about it here are slim to none, I think for now I will say we agree and disagree.


----------



## GTM

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


I wouldn't want to be one of those other guys. Good work Dean it took me 2 days to finish this thread.


----------



## nhns4

JOSHM said:


> Here's something else for y'all to discuss :wink:
> Chad sent me this pic saying this was "OG Jr's" shed!


When were these sent lol


----------



## rodney482

JOSHM said:


> Here's something else for y'all to discuss :wink:
> Chad sent me this pic saying this was "OG Jr's" shed!


Baboooom


Notice the base is cropped


----------



## JOSHM

April 7th


nhns4 said:


> When were these sent lol


----------



## JOSHM

Now y'all have this to figure out.....I'm off to bed


----------



## snoman4

whack&stack said:


> Yes we know each other. Live in the same town. I met him about 8-9 months ago. I honestly don't know anything that could be considered factual that hasn't been discussed already. I do know some of the personal stuff ie fiancé, kids that stuff but I won't talk about on a open forum. I don't think it really matters who he's dating or who's kids they are the lies and fake deer are the same either way. As for paying a visit to chad I won't be doing that either. I have nothing to say to him and he owes me no explanation for his actions. Those are his and his alone. They didn't directly affect me in anyway other than making my phone contact list have one less entry. I really don't have anything else to say on the subject.


Well said and played Sir and glad to see you are above the fray of the feeding frenzy going on here. What is funny to me is so many keep talking about how he was a glory hound and seeking the spotlight....many others have said he is a sociopath, well if these are the case then you are still giving him what he wants and that is attention. Let this thread die an inglorious death and fade away in to oblivion like Chad Tefft will do... IMHO the only one that has a right to be mad about anything is FloridaCracker as he is the only one that truly got crapped on and is out anything.


----------



## whack&stack

And the TP folks got a raw deal for sure ^^^^^^^


----------



## BigDeer

What did OhioBoner get from TP for being a member?


----------



## trial153

whack&stack said:


> And the TP folks got a raw deal for sure ^^^^^^^


Maybe so? But maybe they should have vetted him better too.

We can single OB and TP out but I am sure there are plenty of others as well. 

This is a perfect example of how bow hunting from an industry standpoint may not be setting a good example or at the very least casts an unhealthy perspective on our sport.


----------



## X10ring

JOSHM said:


> Here's something else for y'all to discuss :wink:
> Chad sent me this pic saying this was "OG Jr's" shed!


He's in with the Amish and or multiple HF farms, same genes runnin around everywhere


----------



## Ned250

Cannonball08 said:


> The dying child excuse is bottom of the barrel low. Chad T. Is a tool bag for sure. Can this guy tell the truth???


Pretty disgusting and desperate thing to do.


----------



## Ned250

fortyneck said:


> try this, make sure you have a puke bag…
> 
> http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/trophypursuit.com;_walking_world_record/


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## benkharr

New AT requirements for kill photos:
1. Close up photos of deer's head (Rompola Method)
2. Xray of mount (Marc Anthony Deception)
3. GPS coordinates (OhioBooners Conspiracy)


----------



## dblungem

trial153 said:


> Maybe so? But maybe they should have vetted him better too.
> 
> We can single OB and TP out but I am sure there are plenty of others as well.
> 
> This is a perfect example of how bow hunting from an industry standpoint may not be setting a good example or at the very least casts an unhealthy perspective on our sport.


...and how would one go about vetting someone better? Are we to research and scour the internet for every single pick of a booner that gets posted here? It would have taken someone just blind luck to be on a website and saw Chad's picture or be looking for a replica rack and happen to put 2 and 2 together. Maybe it was bound to happen, but the odds were pretty low. 

Not being sarcastic, but how would the AT community going about vetting someone better?

At the end of the day, this is still about deer. Just a deer. And just deer hunting. A nice, well spoken guy came along who seemed to get it done on a consistent basis - he was liked. I never did see the worship some refer to. Not sure "the following" comes into play but responding to a thread about congrats on a kill (or seem to be kill) or encouraging the continue of the story of OG isnt performing sexual acts on the guy - it's doing what we do here - talk about deer hunting, drool over big bucks, encourage people, dream about 235" deer, etc. this is only a website that talks about bowhunting...it's really not that serious.


----------



## DonkeyPopper

you sir, are a Horses Ass


----------



## dblungem

DonkeyPopper said:


> you sir, are a Horses Ass


Who is? Chad?


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

BigDeer said:


> What did OhioBoner get from TP for being a member?


Would love to know that as well


----------



## JRHOADES20

So I don't have to read 100 pages can someone fill me in? I see accusations of high fence kills and such just wondering if it was proven? And if do how? Very interesting thread !


----------



## Cjclemens

dblungem said:


> ...and how would one go about vetting someone better? Are we to research and scour the internet for every single pick of a booner that gets posted here? It would have taken someone just blind luck to be on a website and saw Chad's picture or be looking for a replica rack and happen to put 2 and 2 together. Maybe it was bound to happen, but the odds were pretty low.
> 
> Not being sarcastic, but how would the AT community going about vetting someone better?


That's a tough question and I don't have any answers, but something needs to be done. The horn porn industry has generated the perfect storm for a culture of a zero accountability. With the fame and ultimately money from endorsement that they have to gain from all the mindless zombie leg Humpers, why wouldn't these creeps come crawling out of the woodwork in droves to Cash in?


----------



## Scotty C

You guys were visionaries!!!!


----------



## BigDeer

can someone pm me what was said about the wife? bikini online dating etc?? missed that before the scrub


----------



## dblungem

Cjclemens said:


> That's a tough question and I don't have any answers, but something needs to be done. The horn porn industry has generated the perfect storm for a culture of a zero accountability. With the fame and ultimately money from endorsement that they have to gain from all the mindless zombie leg Humpers, why wouldn't these creeps come crawling out of the woodwork in droves to Cash in?


Very, very few hunters ever "cash in". Who is getting wealthy off of faking big deer? I'm betting Chad never saw a dime from anyone. He was an attention seeker. Marc Anthony may have made some money, but I wasn't much. I would be willing to bet, the only person who has made any significant money off a deer in the past 25 years is Milo Hansen - because he owns the current WR and no where near the amount some people think. 

Coming out of the wood work - what's the end game? Some attention or admiration? Not that many sociopaths in the sport. The money isn't there for people to be cashing in. Just my opinion.


----------



## trial153

dblungem said:


> ...and how would one go about vetting someone better? Are we to research and scour the internet for every single pick of a booner that gets posted here? It would have taken someone just blind luck to be on a website and saw Chad's picture or be looking for a replica rack and happen to put 2 and 2 together. Maybe it was bound to happen, but the odds were pretty low.
> 
> Not being sarcastic, but how would the AT community going about vetting someone better?
> 
> .



Maybe if your read my entire post, along with the quote attached to it you could have saved yourself the rant. 
The comment was made in reference to Trophy Pursuit. Who by all accounts entered an agreement with a fraud. Had they vetted him better they no doubt wouldn't be attached to this. 


Even though I wasn't referencing the AT community I will for the sake of civil conversation take a stab at it. I think we can only take people at their word until it's proven otherwise. In this case it just so happens that OB turned out to be full of in addition to the obvious signs of being an attention *****.

I do agree with you however this is about hunting and it should be about that, not trying to prop ourselves up for glamour or drag each other down for fun. 
It's that what this place is going to be about then there is no reason to be here.


----------



## posco

Darkvador said:


> I wonder if he believed his own BS. Other people certainly did. Modern day whitetail hunting is creating these guys. Gullable hunters empower them. Its sad.


The mighty have fallen, huh? I always though he was a little short on details and insights. To listen to the gist of it, he was more deer than most deer. Glad I didn't waste a lot of time on it/him.


----------



## dblungem

trial153 said:


> Maybe if your read my entire post, along with the quote attached to it you could have saved yourself the rant.
> The comment was made in reference to Trophy Pursuit. Who by all accounts entered an agreement with a fraud. Had they vetted him better they no doubt wouldn't be attached to this.
> 
> Even though I wasn't referencing the AT community I will for the sake of civil conversation take a stab at it. I think we can only take people at there word until it's proven otherwise. In this case it just so happens that OB turned out to be full of in addition to the obvious signs of being an attention *****.


Hadn't realized your comment was made in reference to TP - my apologies. BTW, I Wasn't ranting, just asking a question of how one would go about doing what you suggest. So, what would have TP done better? What would have the research been? 

I think part of the answer lies in your post. Its funny now that OB has been exposed the amount of people that say "I knew he was a fraud, I knew something stunk, I knew this, I knew that, blah, blAh, blah....yet nobody said anything for years and years. If it was so obvious to so many, why didn't anyone call him on it?


----------



## snoman4

whack&stack said:


> And the TP folks got a raw deal for sure ^^^^^^^


Yes they did as well and I will add them to the mix along with the almost bear hunt trade for deer.


----------



## SamPotter

Scotty C said:


> View attachment 1952816
> 
> 
> You guys were visionaries!!!!


It says 'today' at the tops of those posts...


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't know Chad, never spoke with him, I did admire the pics he posted and some of his stories he shared, just like many on this thread who are now ripping him. I do find it a bit funny how voracious the frenzy gets when something like this happens. I am hoping he pops on and clears the air - not sure many would beieve him at this point, but it would be interesting to hear his side of the story.

When crap like this happens I often think to that Brad Pasley song when he sings about how different he is "on-line"....AT was designed to be a virtual community for archers to help other archers. If what is being shared is true, it is certainly sad from both perspectives - on one hand you have a guy who for the most part decieved many of us with grand stories, trail cam photos, hero shots, etc.... and on the other you have the self-proclaimed AT S.W.A.T team who clearly spent too much time researching and seemingly relishing in their efforts to bury him. I am not really sure how either case is helping anyone. None-the-less, this has been an interesting read.

Joe


----------



## SamPotter

OB is the Frank Abagnale of Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim/OH

I agree with Joe this has been a interesting read so far lol.




Tim


----------



## bamatide15

dblungem said:


> Its funny now that OB has been exposed the amount of people that say "I knew he was a fraud, I knew something stunk, I knew this, I knew that, blah, blAh, blah....yet nobody said anything for years and years. If it was so obvious to so many, why didn't anyone call him on it?


I agree. I followed his posts and was somewhat impressed by his accomplishments. I have hunted whitetails for the better part of 25 years and have killed a few nice bucks, this year was one of my betters. But there have been years that go by, strung together, without seeing a shootable buck. It always bothered me a bit that he just kept getting it done. I still followed along until the past couple of weeks when I started thinking to myself, uh-oh, something's just not right here. I told my wife about it and a hunting buddy of mine but NEVER would have said something on here for two reasons.
1. I had nothing to put my finger on and not much motivation to try and dig something up.
2. It didn't affect my life in any way.
Looking back, which hindsight is 20/20, it all makes sense now. Live and learn.


----------



## Scotty C

SamPotter said:


> It says 'today' at the tops of those posts...


LOL!! My bad!!


----------



## dblungem

Scotty C said:


> If you go back to my post on 2748 you will see there was doubt.


2748????


----------



## Scotty C

SamPotter said:


> OB is the Frank Abagnale of Archery Talk.


Nice reference!!! I like that!!


----------



## BigDeer

thanks for the pm sir!


----------



## Scotty C

dblungem said:


> 2748????


forget it!! I didn't notice they were from today... However some guys did question Chads validity a long time ago.


----------



## Cjclemens

dblungem said:


> Very, very few hunters ever "cash in". Who is getting wealthy off of faking big deer? I'm betting Chad never saw a dime from anyone. He was an attention seeker. Marc Anthony may have made some money, but I wasn't much. I would be willing to bet, the only person who has made any significant money off a deer in the past 25 years is Milo Hansen - because he owns the current WR and no where near the amount some people think.
> 
> Coming out of the wood work - what's the end game? Some attention or admiration? Not that many sociopaths in the sport. The money isn't there for people to be cashing in. Just my opinion.


Marc Anthony cashed in, every time he sold one of those ghillie suits. However, the reward might not be just cash. Free bows from a sponsor bow company? Other endorsement deals, etc. None of these celebrity hunters would do it, if there weren't something in it for them. OB might not have cashed in just yet, but with his interest in joining TP, one could easily see that its the angle he was starting to take. Hunting is a big industry and you better believe there's money to be had for those willing to play the game. I know that hunting is a noble sport, with the purest of principles, but its naive to think there aren't people who wouldn't p*** all over those principles to get ahead. So is it just fame they're after? Is it the money? You'd have to ask MA and OB, but I'll bet they never answer.


----------



## dblungem

Cjclemens said:


> Marc Anthony cashed in, every time he sold one of those ghillie suits. However, the reward might not be just cash. Free bows from a sponsor bow company? Other endorsement deals, etc. None of these celebrity hunters would do it, if there weren't something in it for them. OB might not have cashed in just yet, but with his interest in joining TP, one could easily see that its the angle he was starting to take. Hunting is a big industry and you better believe there's money to be had for those willing to play the game. I know that hunting is a noble sport, with the purest of principles, but its naive to think there aren't people who wouldn't p*** all over those principles to get ahead. So is it just fame they're after? Is it the money? You'd have to ask MA and OB, but I'll bet they never answer.


Fame - yes and most likely. Money - highly doubt it. How many people are actually making a living doing this stuff? Not many, I can assure you. Sure, we've seen a number of TV shows with guys paying the bills being on TV and a very small handful of those are making any real money. I think a,person is much better of collecting aluminum cans than trying to make money by fooling the world into thinking a replica rack is a real deer.


----------



## dchughes7

Man this is an epic thread... OB had me fooled I thought he was living the american dream. Big bucks, fine blonde wife, 2 healthy kids in the heartland of america. Technically he was. I cant find the motivation for something like this. Obviously he was getting something out of it though. I just dont get it.


----------



## Cjclemens

dblungem said:


> Fame - yes and most likely. Money - highly doubt it. How many people are actually making a living doing this stuff? Not many, I can assure you. Sure, we've seen a number of TV shows with guys paying the bills being on TV and a very small handful of those are making any real money. I think a,person is much better of collecting aluminum cans than trying to make money by fooling the world into thinking a replica rack is a real deer.


I guess thats where we'll just have to agree to disagree. Every fall, thousands of poor dumb slobs line up to shell out their hard earned money to buy the latest and greatest bows, arrows, camo, deer stands, scent control products, salt licks, pee in a bottle, food plot seed, etc (the list goes on and on). Then, they pay guides or for leases to go out and shoot their very own booner. Having some huge deer killed is like your resume in this industry. Get your name out there, get your name on some products, profit. Its not easy to do, because its not easy to go out and consistently kill big bucks, but people fake resumes all the time. Its nothing new for people to cheat to get ahead. However, its the very thing that perpetuates the lie and keeps people coming back to buy more crap so they can go kill their own big deer. Maybe you're more optimistic than I am, but I tend to see the worst in people and assume their motivation is mostly self-interest.


----------



## jdhunter11

I think someone should post a "summary" of all events that has transpired every ten pages. That way people that can not keep up can still be informed by going every ten pages! I mean, even if I wasnt busy at work, I still dont think i could read fast enough to keep up! I am on post 2000!

That being said, all in all, I really dont care. I didnt start following his thread until i saw it go from 15 pages to 30 in one day... Its just funny how things twist and turn.


----------



## HCH

rodney482 said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and look at the totality of the circumstances.
> Not sure anyone can write Dean off seeing how Chad has turned off FB and vanished from AT.
> Obviously Dean has some information that is quite relevant.
> 
> I am just like many of you who follow Chad and enjoy his stories but I want to hear from Chad.


A visionary, while everyone was knealt down and kissing the ring on OB's hand LOL


----------



## pinski79

dblungem said:


> Fame - yes and most likely. Money - highly doubt it. How many people are actually making a living doing this stuff? Not many, I can assure you. Sure, we've seen a number of TV shows with guys paying the bills being on TV and a very small handful of those are making any real money.
> 
> 
> yip


----------



## pinski79

HCH said:


> A visionary, while everyone was knealt down and kissing the ring on OB's hand LOL


some of us already saw the evidence at this point


----------



## WVohioFAN

HCH said:


> A visionary, while everyone was knealt down and kissing the ring on OB's hand LOL


Not this guy. I have never spoken to OB in any way.


----------



## itallushrt

dblungem said:


> I think part of the answer lies in your post. Its funny now that OB has been exposed the amount of people that say "I knew he was a fraud, I knew something stunk, I knew this, I knew that, blah, blAh, blah....yet nobody said anything for years and years. If it was so obvious to so many, why didn't anyone call him on it?


I did, but then his fanboys, most who are on this thread, came running to his rescue with diaper bags full of new panty liners and tampons to stop his bleeding. So for someone who doesn't post here but in spurts every few months after a few days I went back to doing whatever. I was fortunate enough to show back up just in the nick of time to see all this play out. Priceless.


----------



## redneckromeo

Did OB really quit his job or was that purely speculation? With all the lengths he's gone to to disappear it wouldn't surprise me if he left dodge and moved out west to a place near a HF mule deer ranch to make a fresh start.


----------



## Scotty C

If everyone stops watching the Outdoor Channel, Buying DVD's, subscribing to magazines, following internet forums, buying tshirts, hats and all the other nonsense...People like Chad would go away!!! Money would no longer be a temptation!!! :darkbeer: 
:wink:


----------



## Scotty C

itallushrt said:


> I did, but then his fanboys, most who are on this thread, came running to his rescue with diaper bags full of new panty liners and tampons to stop his bleeding. So for someone who doesn't post here but in spurts every few months after a few days I went back to doing whatever. I was fortunate enough to show back up just in the nick of time to see all this play out. Priceless.


I love the fact that you have no filter!!! Reminds me of my Dad. I love it!!!


----------



## Treetime5714

195B&C said:


> Yeah, I know I'm probably one of them. Can't say that I blame ya for thinking so after what OB has done. Sorry you feel that way. All I can do is tell everyone what I know is the truth.


I believe 195, he is just being drug down in this over nothing.


----------



## Cjclemens

itallushrt said:


> I did, but then his fanboys, most who are on this thread, came running to his rescue with diaper bags full of new panty liners and tampons to stop his bleeding. So for someone who doesn't post here but in spurts every few months after a few days I went back to doing whatever. I was fortunate enough to show back up just in the nick of time to see all this play out. Priceless.


I like your style.


----------



## Treetime5714

jdhunter11 said:


> I think someone should post a "summary" of all events that has transpired every ten pages. That way people that can not keep up can still be informed by going every ten pages! I mean, even if I wasnt busy at work, I still dont think i could read fast enough to keep up! I am on post 2000!
> 
> That being said, all in all, I really dont care. I didnt start following his thread until i saw it go from 15 pages to 30 in one day... Its just funny how things twist and turn.


Summary. 

ohiobooners weaseled his way into the chase for OG (Ohio Giant). OG was brought to the surface by the OP, Chasenwhitetails. Throughout the communication between the two about OG ohiobooners lied about having a history with him to get more knowledge of OG from Chasen. ohiobooners created a webisode about OG and his chase for him to make himself look like he actually had a chance at harvesting, but in all honesty had no idea where he was or anything about him. Only what Chasen had told him. As we were all drooling at the mouth over this whole ob, OG, possible new world record things took a turn for the worst. A user, Dean Bower called ohiobooners out about a few of his previous harvests. Now, we know that at least 2 of his deer were out of a high fence, and 1 was a purchases rack he didn't even kill. He fell off the face of the earth and even more lies have came out. Now, we think OG is real and Chasen is a real candidate for harvesting him. To me, I think ohiobooners had no inentions of ever really trying to kill OG. He just wanted it to make it look like he was to get a little spot light and then had intentions of killing a big buck off of a high fence. Because, in earlier posts he claimed his number 2 hit lister was as close as big to OG. So all in all, get the spotlight by claiming to know the truth about OG, buy a high fence hunt and shoot a 230+ deer and claim it was the number 2 buck on his hit list and then OG fade away in the spotlight of him and his other deer. That is my take on it. Others feel free to help catch others up.


----------



## dstreet

Someone needs to make this thread into a hardback book. Probably the most entertaining turn of events I’ve ever read on a forum in my life.


----------



## dblungem

Scotty C said:


> If everyone stops watching the Outdoor Channel, Buying DVD's, subscribing to magazines, following internet forums, buying tshirts, hats and all the other nonsense...People like Chad would go away!!! Money would no longer be a temptation!!! :darkbeer:
> :wink:


Well, it all starts with you. Throw out all the camo you have. Take down every tree stand and throw them in a dumpster. Take your bow and throw it in the garbage. Never watch another TV show. Remove yourself from AT. Only hunt with homemade gear and plaid shirts - that way you can avoid all the money grubbing *****s that everyone says that do inmates our sport. :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## elmobowhunter

I used to work with a guy that was just like this. Dude told so many blatant lies that he actually started believing them I think. And he was dang good at it too. But me and the other guys at work would just look at each other like "are you freaking kidding me?" when he would come up with something really extravagant. And it didn't matter what the subject was -- he would one-up you on any subject you could think of.

He actually works for another company now and they are one of my company's vendors. For what it's worth, I went to dinner with him and his wife and some other folks from his company one night. His wife completely backed him up on all of the lies that he told that night, and there were some real whoppers told...

I realize this has no real bearing on the whole OB discussion, but mainly I just wanted to say that I posted on this historic thread.


----------



## SamPotter

As bad as the cheating and deceit are getting in the industry, if I were B+C, P+Y, or had a big buck contest, I would require a DNA test of any rack entered. This should at least confirm the general region that the rack came from. If there isn't already a test available, then I know it wouldn't take long to develop. For $30 I can send a DNA sample from one of my Holstein calves to a lab and within a month I have verification of parentage, I know whether or not the animal carries genetic recessives for 8 different possible diseases, and I have predictions for over 30 traits the animal will display later in life such as milk production, fertility, stature.

I know it sounds invasive and unnecessary, but a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone else in every competition know to man.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Treetime5714 said:


> Summary.
> 
> ohiobooners weaseled his way into the chase for OG (Ohio Giant). OG was brought to the surface by the OP, Chasenwhitetails. Throughout the communication between the two about OG ohiobooners lied about having a history with him to get more knowledge of OG from Chasen. ohiobooners created a webisode about OG and his chase for him to make himself look like he actually had a chance at harvesting, but in all honesty had no idea where he was or anything about him. Only what Chasen had told him. As we were all drooling at the mouth over this whole ob, OG, possible new world record things took a turn for the worst. A user, Dean Bower called ohiobooners out about a few of his previous harvests. Now, we know that at least 2 of his deer were out of a high fence, and 1 was a purchases rack he didn't even kill. He fell off the face of the earth and even more lies have came out. Now, we think OG is real and Chasen is a real candidate for harvesting him. To me, I think ohiobooners had no inentions of ever really trying to kill OG. He just wanted it to make it look like he was to get a little spot light and then had intentions of killing a big buck off of a high fence. Because, in earlier posts he claimed his number 2 hit lister was as close as big to OG. So all in all, get the spotlight by claiming to know the truth about OG, buy a high fence hunt and shoot a 230+ deer and claim it was the number 2 buck on his hit list and then OG fade away in the spotlight of him and his other deer. That is my take on it. Others feel free to help catch others up.



My detective work was instrumental to the story line. Not even a mention. 


I kid. lol


----------



## brushdog

Anyone else noticed that 145wv has vanished since the scrub??? Seems a little odd. Pretty sure he was OB unless i missed something??


----------



## itallushrt

elmobowhunter said:


> I used to work with a guy that was just like this. Dude told so many blatant lies that he actually started believing them I think. And he was dang good at it too. But me and the other guys at work would just look at each other like "are you freaking kidding me?" when he would come up with something really extravagant. And it didn't matter what the subject was -- he would one-up you on any subject you could think of.
> 
> He actually works for another company now and they are one of my company's vendors. For what it's worth, I went to dinner with him and his wife and some other folks from his company one night. His wife completely backed him up on all of the lies that he told that night, and there were some real whoppers told...
> 
> I realize this has no real bearing on the whole OB discussion, but mainly I just wanted to say that I posted on this historic thread.


I know a guy who used to be like that too. I used to say he would lie even if the truth sounded better. One year one of our mutual friends bought him a childrens book about lying and gave it to him at a big Xmas party everyone was at. His face turned a shade of red I wasn't sure a humans could make. After a few years he stopped all that nonsense, and it isn't like that at all anymore. The problem is he destroyed any credibility he had way back when and I personally still take everything he says with a grain of salt. I presume my other friends do as well.


----------



## itallushrt

WVohioFAN said:


> My detective work was instrumental to the story line. Not even a mention.
> 
> 
> I kid. lol


It was!

*I nominate WVohioFAN for a Daytime Emmy Award in the Telly Savalas Kojack category.*


----------



## posco

SamPotter said:


> I know it sounds invasive and unnecessary, but a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone else in every competition know to man.


It's always good to have a hunting buddy who knows how to put game on the ground but my first interest in a hunting partner is desire, does he want to hunt. OB made a lot of average hunters who had the desire feel like they weren't really in the game. That's the biggest disservice he has done, IMO.


----------



## robampton

Iceman130 said:


> Am I the only one who wants to quit looking at this, seeming how we pretty much figured it all out, but I can't stop because I'm afraid of missing some unexpected turn for the millionth time kol


I am with you. Maybe it turns out OB was completely legit and killed the double drop tine that company was making....and he has disappeared not because he doesn't want to tell us the truth, but because he was getting to close to OG, so chasin and dean started the accusation, and then killed OB to make it look like he was running from the truth. Now they have everyone looking into whether OG is real and where he is, instead of looking for a fresh dirt mound in the words. Perfect.


----------



## 145nWV

brushdog said:


> Anyone else noticed that 145wv has vanished since the scrub??? Seems a little odd. Pretty sure he was OB unless i missed something??


Been here, posted last night. You need to watch some Nancy Drew or maybe Scooby DOO, you aren't up to Dick Tracey status like some on here think they are.


----------



## BigDeer

145nWV said:


> Been here, posted last night. You need to watch some Nancy Drew or maybe Scooby DOO, you aren't up to Dick Tracey status like some on here think they are.


rut ro raggy.....


----------



## newview

Forget about the deer OB claims to have killed. What about the girlfriend-fiancée? If she isn't being paid for her services; she's just as guilty as OB!


----------



## Treetime5714

145nWV said:


> Been here, posted last night. You need to watch some Nancy Drew or maybe Scooby DOO, you aren't up to Dick Tracey status like some on here think they are.


I still think the fact of how you are being so sarcastic to all of us is kind of funny. Especially the sign up date, location, amount of posts.


----------



## Ryanp019

BigDeer said:


> can someone pm me what was said about the wife? bikini online dating etc?? missed that before the scrub


Yea and when you find out let me know


----------



## Virginian

Possible Dean is owed a few apologies... He was taking a beating early in this thread from many fanboys...


----------



## BigDeer

newview said:


> Forget about the deer OB claims to have killed. What about the girlfriend-fiancée? If she isn't being paid for her services; she's just as guilty as OB!


I wonder about this too. If she left an abusive husband as OBoner said, well she got another one or will in OBoner. Curious on her story since he pimped her as much as any 'deer' he shot.


----------



## WUD DUK




----------



## BigDeer

Ryanp019 said:


> Yea and when you find out let me know


PM me, I can copy and paste responses with the best of 'em.


----------



## pinski79

robampton said:


> I am with you. Maybe it turns out OB was completely legit and killed the double drop tine that company was making....and he has disappeared not because he doesn't want to tell us the truth, but because he was getting to close to OG, so chasin and dean started the accusation, and then killed OB to make it look like he was running from the truth. Now they have everyone looking into whether OG is real and where he is, instead of looking for a fresh dirt mound in the words. Perfect.


no.


----------



## 145nWV

Treetime5714 said:


> I still think the fact of how you are being so sarcastic to all of us is kind of funny. Especially the sign up date, location, amount of posts.


I think its kinda funny you singed up in AUG !!!!!!! 2010 ....................................... and have only 44 post ???????? Come clean, are YOU OB ?


----------



## B-G-K

newview said:


> Forget about the deer OB claims to have killed. What about the girlfriend-fiancée? If she isn't being paid for her services; she's just as guilty as OB!


.... Leave the girlfriend out of it. That's why the thread got pulled before Einstein.


----------



## newview

B-G-K said:


> .... Leave the girlfriend out of it. That's why the thread got pulled before Einstein.


Please forgive me for my ignorance!


----------



## WVohioFAN

I just received an email from the DD Ranch and the owner has informed me that the 213" buck that Chad has did not come from his operation. That's not saying it's legit..... only that it didn't come from DD.


----------



## B-G-K

newview said:


> Please forgive me for my ignorance!


Now say 10 Hail Marys, post a selfie with you holding your drivers license to prove you're not OB.


----------



## Darkvador

dblungem said:


> Hadn't realized your comment was made in reference to TP - my apologies. BTW, I Wasn't ranting, just asking a question of how one would go about doing what you suggest. So, what would have TP done better? What would have the research been?
> 
> I think part of the answer lies in your post. Its funny now that OB has been exposed the amount of people that say "I knew he was a fraud, I knew something stunk, I knew this, I knew that, blah, blAh, blah....yet nobody said anything for years and years. If it was so obvious to so many, why didn't anyone call him on it?


When you would start to back him into a corner, his groupies would show up and chime in. You would have to bail before they had a feeding frenzy on you. It was genius but sad. Now its done.


----------



## bigrobc

Maybe I am ob


----------



## B-G-K

bigrobc said:


> Maybe I am ob


Maybe we're all OB?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Also, if you guys are thinking of setting up a group hog hunt at DD...... I'm in, so let me know. 

We should do it every year and call it "The Annual Ohiobooners Hog Hunt for Truth".


----------



## SamPotter

WVohioFAN said:


> I just received an email from the DD Ranch and the owner has informed me that the 213" buck that Chad has did not come from his operation. That's not saying it's legit..... only that it didn't come from DD.


I still have a hunch that this deer was purchased as a mount- both by what DB said about seeing it before and the condition of the mount itself...


----------



## 21stch

B-G-K said:


> Maybe we're all OB?


Oh ****, that's deep Lol. Should put it on a motivation poster


----------



## WVohioFAN

SamPotter said:


> I still have a hunch that this deer was purchased as a mount- both by what DB said about seeing it before and the condition of the mount itself...


I'll agree with that. I knew Dean said he had saw it before but I wanted the owner to check just so we all could be certain that it didn't come from DD. I'll keep digging for us.


----------



## 145nWV

You OB > Where's Waldo :secret:


----------



## BigDeer

WVohioFAN said:


> Also, if you guys are thinking of setting up a group hog hunt at DD...... I'm in, so let me know.
> 
> We should do it every year and call it "The Annual Ohiobooners Hog Hunt for Truth".


Nice title, one too many Os in booners though


----------



## gcab

Asked yesterday, but not response yet. Anyone know if he is Chad A or Chad T Tefft? Possibly from Texas?


----------



## Jake Regan

This story has been AWESOME!!! The best part, OB blasting Marc Anthony. How could you sleep at night dude! And how could someone getting this much publicity assume they would never get compromised? This guy had his head in the clouds. 

I also just read an article about Obama cheating on his wife with Caroline Kennedy in Japan. Now that Barrack and Michelle are both talking, sources say that Barrack cheats regularly and they already have divorce terms arranged for as soon as Obama's term is up. This country is going down the crapper!!! Lol


----------



## jdog66

First off, I apologize for originally linking the dating site that might have started the whole girlfriend wife frenzy. I'll refrain from that topic, although it was just a result of a google search of Ohiobooners, and someone who seemed to not be real smart about using that name to sign up for multiple sites.

I don't really think Trophy Pursuit is guilty of anything other than maybe trusting too much in human nature. I'm sure they have learned a lesson about it. They all seem like a bunch of good guys to me. I can imagine their vetting process going forward will look a lot different, and that is probably OB's legacy in a lot of areas. 

People involved to any extent in the whole story will trust what they hear and read a lot less. Such is the nature of the internet. We form opinions of people by what they put out there. I'm finding I'm becoming more and more cynical as technology evolves. But I've seen some pretty sketchy behavior throughout my hunting career, even prior to the interwebs. Deer hunting invokes jealousy much like money, women, etc. And it can bring out the worst in some folks.

I'm not sure I can say how'd I'd act if that deer popped up anywhere close to where I was hunting, but I hope I'd keep my humanity over it. I think my parents raised me better, and I'd respect myself more than OB did. The thread will die when it dies, and it will just be a footnote in future topics. I did spend a lot of time reading through this post and the original one, but no one forced me too, so I'm not mad at anyone. OB hasn't cost me anything, but he has sure cost himself a lot.


----------



## King

BigDeer said:


> can someone pm me what was said about the wife? bikini online dating etc?? missed that before the scrub


You've done nothing but try and find the pictures and such in the last couple posts of yours yet you state "God - Wife - 3 Kids" in your signature. Think for a second as to whether searching for the bikini picture is really appropriate for a married man, with kids, with a relationship with God...


----------



## rodney482

B-G-K said:


> Maybe we're all OB?


I think we all have a little OB in us,, and here in a minute Im heading to the restroom to get rid of it.


----------



## WVohioFAN

jdog66 said:


> First off, I apologize for originally linking the dating site that might have started the whole girlfriend wife frenzy. I'll refrain from that topic, although it was just a result of a google search of Ohiobooners, and someone who seemed to not be real smart about using that name to sign up for multiple sites.
> 
> I don't really think Trophy Pursuit is guilty of anything other than maybe trusting too much in human nature. I'm sure they have learned a lesson about it. They all seem like a bunch of good guys to me. I can imagine their vetting process going forward will look a lot different, and that is probably OB's legacy in a lot of areas.
> 
> People involved to any extent in the whole story will trust what they hear and read a lot less. Such is the nature of the internet. We form opinions of people by what they put out there. I'm finding I'm becoming more and more cynical as technology evolves. But I've seen some pretty sketchy behavior throughout my hunting career, even prior to the interwebs. Deer hunting invokes jealousy much like money, women, etc. And it can bring out the worst in some folks.
> 
> I'm not sure I can say how'd I'd act if that deer popped up anywhere close to where I was hunting, but I hope I'd keep my humanity over it. I think my parents raised me better, and I'd respect myself more than OB did. The thread will die when it dies, and it will just be a footnote in future topics. I did spend a lot of time reading through this post and the original one, but no one forced me too, so I'm not mad at anyone. OB hasn't cost me anything, but he has sure cost himself a lot.



This thread and it's content are going to be around for a *loooooooooooong* time. lol


----------



## nathanrogers

Chad Tefft.

Not from Texas.



gcab said:


> Asked yesterday, but not response yet. Anyone know if he is Chad A or Chad T Tefft? Possibly from Texas?


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> I think we all have a little OB in us,, and here in a minute Im heading to the restroom to get rid of it.



:sign10:


----------



## gcab

nathanrogers said:


> Chad Tefft.
> 
> Not from Texas.


As asked... Chad A Tefft or Chad T Tefft


----------



## benkharr

145nWV said:


> I think its kinda funny you singed up in AUG !!!!!!! 2010 ....................................... and have only 44 post ???????? Come clean, are YOU OB ?


He only comments on important shizznit!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

gcab said:


> As asked... Chad A Tefft or Chad T Tefft


How in the world would any of us know and what is the significance? Planning on assuming his identity? lol


----------



## King

*As stated previously by JHens, let's leave the wife / fiance / girlfriend or whatever she was / is / will be out of this. Let's keep this on topic.*


----------



## HUNTorFISH

this thread took awhile to catch up on. and I still am not sure I was able to follow all the turns in this. sad that someone has to go to this amount of lies for attention.


----------



## nathanrogers

His theme song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ&feature=kp


----------



## Cjclemens

nathanrogers said:


> His theme song?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ&feature=kp


Rats. You beat me to it...


----------



## 145nWV

WVohioFAN said:


> My detective work was instrumental to the story line. Not even a mention.
> 
> 
> I kid. lol


Here buddy, I got you something to show that I appreciate all you've done










I even splurged and got you the leather case!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Beamen123 said:


> You've done nothing but try and find the pictures and such in the last couple posts of yours yet you state "God - Wife - 3 Kids" in your signature. Think for a second as to whether searching for the bikini picture is really appropriate for a married man, with kids, with a relationship with God...





Beamen123 said:


> *As stated previously by JHens, let's leave the wife / fiance / girlfriend or whatever she was / is / will be out of this. Let's keep this on topic.*


Uh? I asked twice about the things I missed that were deleted by the admins, and for it to be in PM. Oh, and you could have just pm'd me that first statement so we 'keep this on topic' as you ask others to do. No need to question my signature Admin Beamen123, thanks for your concern though.


----------



## sawtoothscream

IS OB the guy who entered his HF deer on the archery talk BB comp last yr? Said it was shot in the non HF area of the ranch. His dad also shot some big HF deer


----------



## WVohioFAN

145nWV said:


> Here buddy, I got you something to show that I appreciate all you've done
> 
> View attachment 1952901
> 
> 
> 
> I even splurged and got you the leather case!!!


Finally! A little appreciation! 

You're enjoying all the accusations, aren't you? lol


----------



## snoman4

145nWV said:


> Been here, posted last night. You need to watch some Nancy Drew or maybe Scooby DOO, you aren't up to Dick Tracey status like some on here think they are.


My vote is that this is the alter account of one Amish Archer...or maybe Palmated Buck. But if you guys havent noticed he is being rather flipant in his remarks. Sarcasm is lost on some people.


----------



## gcab

WVohioFAN said:


> How in the world would any of us know and what is the significance? Planning on assuming his identity? lol


Actually no. You all are wondering where the other mount come from and has been said not DD ranch. Was said he worked as VP at bank, which usually means you need licensed for products or you don't get paid. So when you look up licenses, there are two that pop up and show works for chase. And check that, looked again.. didn't mean dallas meant Chicago. Worked in Marietta ohio, Parkersburg VA and up to 2005, Illinios. So maybe instead of asking the same ranch about the same rack, you all would want to ask ranches in Illinois


----------



## WVohioFAN

snoman4 said:


> My vote is that this is the alter account of one Amish Archer...or maybe Palmated Buck. But if you guys havent noticed he is being rather flipant in his remarks. Sarcasm is lost on some people.


That's not OB. Whoever it is has been here before, though. Only my opinion.


----------



## WVohioFAN

gcab said:


> Actually no. You all are wondering where the other mount come from and has been said not DD ranch. Was said he worked as VP at bank, which usually means you need licensed for products or you don't get paid. So when you look up licenses, there are two that pop up and show works for chase. And check that, looked again.. didn't mean dallas meant Chicago. Worked in Marietta ohio, Parkersburg VA and up to 2005, Illinios. So maybe instead of asking the same ranch about the same rack, you all would want to ask ranches in Illinois


I'm giving the badge that 145 got me, to you. I can't hold a candle to your detective work. Kudos!


----------



## tanna114

sawtoothscream said:


> IS OB the guy who entered his HF deer on the archery talk BB comp last yr? Said it was shot in the non HF area of the ranch. His dad also shot some big HF deer


Not the same guy.


----------



## rodney482

BigDeer said:


> Uh? I asked twice about the things I missed that were deleted by the admins, and for it to be in PM. Oh, and you could have just pm'd me that first statement so we 'keep this on topic' as you ask others to do. No need to question my signature Admin Beamen123, thanks for your concern though.


Biting off more than you can chew. Let it go, let it go, let it go...


----------



## 145nWV

WVohioFAN said:


> Finally! A little appreciation!
> 
> You're enjoying all the accusations, aren't you? lol


The way I see it, you get on forums for information or entertainment and this thread stopped being informational about,,,,,, he!! I don't know if it was ever informational but it sure has been entertaining


----------



## snoman4

WVohioFAN said:


> How in the world would any of us know and what is the significance? Planning on assuming his identity? lol


Alright Junior Detective put on your thinking cap...Maybe there is a Chad Tefft in Texas that has done something wrong or stolen a bunch of money from people and fled to another place. Maybe he found a Chad Tefft that killed some high fenced deer... you know since Texas is full of high fenced ranches.


----------



## WVohioFAN

snoman4 said:


> Alright Junior Detective put on your thinking cap...Maybe there is a Chad Tefft in Texas that has done something wrong or stolen a bunch of money from people and fled to another place. Maybe he found a Chad Tefft that killed some high fenced deer... you know since Texas is full of high fenced ranches.


I graduated to Sr. Detective. Get it right.


----------



## BowtechJim

I think I got a call from him today asking me if I wanted to buy a Buckmasters membership...................:darkbeer:


----------



## snoman4

snoman4 said:


> Alright Junior Detective put on your thinking cap...Maybe there is a Chad Tefft in Texas that has done something wrong or stolen a bunch of money from people and fled to another place. Maybe he found a Chad Tefft that killed some high fenced deer... you know since Texas is full of high fenced ranches.


Should have read down...Chad Tefft is now in Illinois instead of Texas.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

can we stop with the OB threads now? even though he is getting destroyed in AT im sure he still loving the attention!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

snoman4 said:


> Should have read down...Chad Tefft is now in Illinois instead of Texas.



Nobody understood what you were trying to say anyway.


----------



## gcab

snoman4 said:


> Should have read down...Chad Tefft is now in Illinois instead of Texas.


Was actually one in both states, which is why I confused the one with Texas that I would think would make sense.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ghostgoblin22 said:


> can we stop with the OB threads now? even though he is getting destroyed in AT im sure he still loving the attention!!!


If he loves this attention, he is waaaaaay out there!!!


----------



## trial153

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If he loves this attention, he is waaaaaay out there!!!


That's already been established....


----------



## BigDeer

rodney482 said:


> Biting off more than you can chew. Let it go, let it go, let it go...


You are correct. I know what Beamen is implying, but it's not like that. All good on this end.


----------



## flinginairos

I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
[video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


----------



## lungpuncher1

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


What is that? Just another place to discuss this?


----------



## BigDeer

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]



Golden! lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


OMG 

"Sir it's hard to chase big bucks with holes in your pants." BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rodney482

BigDeer said:


> You are correct. I know what Beamen is implying, but it's not like that. All good on this end.


:thumb:


----------



## flinginairos

WVohioFAN said:


> OMG
> 
> "Sir it's hard to chase big bucks with holes in your pants." BAHAHAHAHAHA


:wink:


----------



## jdog66

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Well done sir!


----------



## ghostgoblin22

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


ROFL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

greatest video ever!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up: thumbs_up:thumbs_up:lol3::lol3 ::lol3::jam::jam::jam:


----------



## BigDeer

WVohioFAN said:


> OMG
> 
> "Sir it's hard to chase big bucks with holes in your pants." BAHAHAHAHAHA


This was the best line! Great job Fling!


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Probably one of the greatest things I have seen on AT.


----------



## flinginairos

BigDeer said:


> This was the best line! Great job Fling!


:darkbeer:


----------



## King

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Love it!


----------



## WUD DUK

flinginairos said:


> i'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


holy chit :roflmao: That was GENIUS. lmao


----------



## rodney482

SD_Bowhunter said:


> Probably one of the greatest things I have seen on AT.


I click on it and see zilch?


----------



## sticknstring33

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


LOL - Classic! Well done!

I'm still laughing...


----------



## BigDeer

I vote this video be put in it's own thread and made a sticky. Still laughing!


----------



## flinginairos

rodney482 said:


> I click on it and see zilch?


Takes it a minute to load maybe? Video should pop up


----------



## WUD DUK

BigDeer said:


> I vote this video be put in it's own thread and made a sticky. Still laughing!


All in favor...say I? I


----------



## King

rodney482 said:


> I click on it and see zilch?


Hey Rod. Check to make sure you have ActiveX Filtering off. That's what I had to do on my end to view it.


----------



## rodney482

flinginairos said:


> Takes it a minute to load maybe? Video should pop up


Can you see it on iphone?


----------



## WVohioFAN

I! Sticky the vid


----------



## flinginairos

rodney482 said:


> Can you see it on iphone?


Doesn't seem to work on mine


----------



## QS34Reaper

rodney482 said:


> I click on it and see zilch?


Me too! All I see is white!!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Lmao!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Very good, a little humor is always good.


----------



## flinginairos

Tried embedding it and it didnt work. maybe someone here can do that!


----------



## SDHockin

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


I haven't laughed that hard in loooonngg time!


----------



## Cannonball08

flinginairos said:


> i'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


hilarious!!


----------



## Target Tony

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


OMG... instant classic..


----------



## blinginpse

Mine aint workin


----------



## WUD DUK

I'm still friggin' laughing! Can't stop thinking about the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincent burrell

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


I am literally weeping right now. Awesome work!


----------



## whack&stack

[video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


hmmm wont let it be embedded. either way classic stuff


----------



## King

As stated previously, enough of the personal information being posted about the wife. The next time this thread is gone for good.


----------



## WUD DUK

For those at work right now that have watched the vid...has anyone asked why you were laughing so hard and crying?! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Perfect, just what we all needed...more reading!!!!!!!!!!! too funny!


----------



## flinginairos

whack&stack said:


> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]
> 
> 
> hmmm wont let it be embedded. either way classic stuff


Trying to get it on here but it won't work for me either!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Haha. that is an instant classic now, right up there with the source getting banned video


----------



## BowtechGen3

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


That is Fricking AWESOME!!!


----------



## Goatboy

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Oh my gosh, pure awesomeness!! LOL


----------



## AllOut

QS34Reaper said:


> Me too! All I see is white!!


Same here
iPhone?


----------



## BoHunter0210

Beaman, sorry just quoting video.

Video was funny. I had just watched The Source video before that. You guys are comical.


----------



## in_archer

I could be wrong, but didnt OB mention there would be a "New" Video coming out on OG? Wonder what it would have consisted of?


----------



## King

BoHunter0210 said:


> Beaman, sorry just quoting video.
> 
> Video was funny. I had just watched The Source video before that. You guys are comical.


You quoting the photo wasn't the issue. The issue was from the member who originally posted it. No worries.


----------



## flinginairos

in_archer said:


> I could be wrong, but didnt OB mention there would be a "New" Video coming out on OG? Wonder what it would have consisted of?


I just posted it! LMAO


----------



## WVohioFAN

Beamen123 said:


> As stated previously, enough of the personal information being posted about the wife. The next time this thread is gone for good.



What are you talking about? Nobody is talking about her. We get it. You're in charge.


----------



## blazinsoles

LMAO.... you have to much time on your hands. This movie should be nominated for a Golden Moose Award on the outdoor channel. EPIC


----------



## in_archer

flinginairos said:


> I just posted it! LMAO


HA! Touche:darkbeer:


----------



## King

WVohioFAN said:


> What are you talking about? Nobody is talking about her. We get it. You're in charge.


You have no idea what I'm talking about because I've already taken care of the picture that was posted of private information regarding the wife. So no, you apparently don't get it. It has nothing to do about who's in charge. It has everything to do with people not following the rules.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Beamen123 said:


> You have no idea what I'm talking about because I've already taken care of the picture that was posted of private information regarding the wife. So no, you apparently don't get it. It has nothing to do about who's in charge. It has everything to do with people not following the rules.


I get it. Crystal clear on my end.


----------



## King

You guys are more than welcome to continue with this thread. I thoroughly enjoy reading it myself. In fact, I find it hilarious. However, if people continue to disregard the rules then that's where we have to draw the line.


----------



## whack&stack

geez the address and people listed in what was pulled isnt even where he lives. your prolly gonna find a few Teffts searching around this area. its not a real uncommon name here. chances are your gonna be digging up folks that dont know him or ever heard of him and they certainly shouldnt have their address and info placed on this thread.


----------



## hatchettjack

Well ob had me hook line and sinker! What a let down!😥


----------



## King

whack&stack said:


> geez the address and people listed in what was pulled isnt even where he lives. your prolly gonna find a few Teffts searching around this area. its not a real uncommon name here. chances are your gonna be digging up folks that dont know him or ever heard of em and *they certainly shouldnt have their address and info placed on this thread*.


Our thoughts exactly. It's unnecessary and absolutely irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Beamen123 said:


> You guys are more than welcome to continue with this thread. I thoroughly enjoy reading it myself. In fact, I find it hilarious. However, if people continue to disregard the rules then that's where we have to draw the line.


I see where you are coming from. It gets tough when all of the sudden someone jumps on not knowing we are on our last strike and gets the fun shut down because he had no clue.

Back on topic, I would like to see Trophy Pursuit pick up someone who is your typical hunter. Someone who hunts with passion but only does is for fun and/or to feed his family. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Vik

"Now everyone knows all I've killed is a year old doe. I told everyone that it was 16 years old. It was tame too. None of my deer are real."

HAHAHAHAHA! Nice


----------



## AllOut

Not bringing up his wife/gf in a disrespectful way to her, just something I find odd.
Does anyone remember his thread last year about her first buck? It was like a yearling one horned spike!
Didn't anyone at the time think that for some guy with an uncanny ability to find world class bucks, that it was odd he couldn't put her on anything better the a spike? 
I mean he bragged constantly about how good his ground was. You telling me he couldn't put her on a 2.5 year old 8 or something???
Those should have been a dime a dozen on "his ground" lol


----------



## wvbowhunter.

wack&stack weren't or aren't you friends with OB like in real life?.. I know we all or we all say were from the same area me you and OB...


----------



## BigDeer

wvbowhunter. said:


> wack&stack weren't or aren't you friends with OB like in real life?.. I know we all or we all say were from the same area me you and OB...


pretty sure that's a negative


----------



## blinginpse

wvbowhunter. said:


> wack&stack weren't or aren't you friends with OB like in real life?.. I know we all or we all say were from the same area me you and OB...


That's the 8,478 time that's been asked READ


----------



## whack&stack

wvbowhunter. said:


> wack&stack weren't or aren't you friends with OB like in real life?.. I know we all or we all say were from the same area me you and OB...


I met him 8-9 months ago. I haven't spoke to him since this all came out. He hasn't reached out to me. We were friendly, we texted, hung out some. Hunted together once. We have not been friends for years as some believe.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

i always had a sneaking suspicion that OB my have been a bit of a blowhard.. His F.b. page was a little fishy like others have stated he only posted the same deer pics over and over again and none of them were of his "HUGE" bucks he claimed to of killed.

When i asked him where his pics were cause i wanted to show my buddies what he had "killed" just across the river from where we hunt. he told me "i don't post a lot of my big deer on facebook, cause people think im just being show off" i told him that was what facebook is for but inside i knew their was something off with him.. Pretty good deceiver i will give him that.


----------



## NorthMo Archer

I can't stop watching that video. "It's hard to chase them with those holes in your pants!" lmao well done!


----------



## whack&stack

AllOut said:


> Not bringing up his wife/gf in a disrespectful way to her, just something I find odd.
> Does anyone remember his thread last year about her first buck? It was like a yearling one horned spike!
> Didn't anyone at the time think that for some guy with an uncanny ability to find world class bucks, that it was odd he couldn't put her on anything better the a spike?
> I mean he bragged constantly about how good his ground was. You telling me he couldn't put her on a 2.5 year old 8 or something???
> Those should have been a dime a dozen on "his ground" lol


That deer was shot in WV and the first animal she ever shot with a bow. Just to put some context around it. Please don't take my providing context as defending. I don't condone what his actions were with HIS deer.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

whack&stack said:


> I met him 8-9 months ago. I haven't spoke to him since this all came out. He hasn't reached out to me.



oh ok i didn't know if you guys were life long buds or had just met,, just wounderd if you knew all of it was b.s. or not..i know ive talked to you and OB due to the fact we all live close and you all seemed like nice guys but none the less i really don't like Bulll Crappers or blow hards.. Just kinda wanted to know where you stood on the whole thing.. PM me if you want. since i have a feeling OB wont be heard of again.


----------



## flinginairos

whack&stack said:


> That deer was shot in WV and the first animal she ever shot with a bow. Just to put some context around it. Please don't take my providing context as defending. I don't condone what his actions were with HIS deer.


He posted several of his own kills from WV as well. Do you know if any of those are legit? Some of them were pretty nice for WV deer.


----------



## QS34Reaper

AllOut said:


> Same here
> iPhone?


Yessir


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> Yessir


Bummed you guys can't see it!


----------



## AllOut

whack&stack said:


> That deer was shot in WV and the first animal she ever shot with a bow. Just to put some context around it. Please don't take my providing context as defending. I don't condone what his actions were with HIS deer.


Oh no not at all
I get the first bow kill idea and what not. But still if he was that good, how could he not do better then that?


----------



## whack&stack

wvbowhunter. said:


> oh ok i didn't know if you guys were life long buds or had just met,, just wounderd if you knew all of it was b.s. or not..i know ive talked to you and OB due to the fact we all live close and you all seemed like nice guys but none the less i really don't like Bulll Crappers or blow hards.. Just kinda wanted to know where you stood on the whole thing.. PM me if you want. since i have a feeling OB wont be heard of again.


I'll state this in the thread. If I knew that his kills were bs or high fenced passed as free range kills I would never have been associated with him in any way. We wouldn't have been friends in any capacity. Period. I found out when the rest of AT found out.


----------



## AllOut

flinginairos said:


> Bummed you guys can't see it!


Yes it sucks and you guys keep cracking up how funny it is! Lol
I wanna see the video :Cry:


----------



## whack&stack

flinginairos said:


> He posted several of his own kills from WV as well. Do you know if any of those are legit? Some of them were pretty nice for WV deer.


To my knowledge all the wv kills were legit.

Edit: all the wv kills from this past year are legit to my knowledge. I don't know what was killed in wv before then and have no knowledge of them as far as their legitimacy.


----------



## whack&stack

AllOut said:


> Oh no not at all
> I get the first bow kill idea and what not. But still if he was that good, how could he not do better then that?


From what I was told it was the first one that walked by and it was legal. She wasn't being picky.


----------



## flinginairos

whack&stack said:


> To my knowledge all the wv kills were legit.


I have a feeling he has killed some decent deer, maybe one of the big ones is legit? Who knows. He probably got a taste of the attention it gave him and it consumed him. Hard to tell really.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

whack&stack said:


> I'll state this in the thread. If I knew that his kills were bs or high fenced passed as free range kills I would never have been associated with him in any way. We wouldn't have been friends in any capacity. Period. I found out when the rest of AT found out.


yeah i hear ya man, that's what i would like to hear.. at least you got taken in like the rest of us.. like i said before i kinda had a sneaking suspicion just by the way he acted and talked that he was kinda full of it.. Nice as hell guy none the less.. he was just commenting on my trout fishing photos last weekend on facebook.. then he stopped and i kinda wonderd why till i got on here today...

crazy how people can turn out to really be.


----------



## SamPotter

Here's a summary for the latecomers....

Ohiobooners had a resume that included some pretty darned big bucks. He came off as a humble, friendly, God-fearing man, that was full of helpful advice. Last fall, chasenwhitetails posted pictures of the Southern Ohio Giant. 





















OB contacted him and made it sound as though he had already been after this buck even though he had no actual evidence. OB recently gained pro-staff membership of Trophy Pursuit and planned to chronicle his hunt for the OG or SOG in this very thread as well as on the Trophy Pursuit website. 

Then along came Dean Bower and he made this post:

May 10, 2014 11:09am
“Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.

Prayers sent your way,
Dean”


I took a few hours and lots of speculation but then the incriminating evidence was released....

1st was this buck. This picture has been posted more than once by OB as a legitimate free-range bow kill..









But then this picture was found in Double D Ranch's website photo gallery... 









To be continued...


----------



## Rolo

This OB dude...is he the same one that heard the deer drinking at 86 yards a few years back?


----------



## Scotty C

SamPotter said:


> Here's a summary for the latecomers....
> 
> Ohiobooners had a resume that included some pretty darned big bucks. He came off as a humble, friendly, God-fearing man, that was full of helpful advice. Last fall, chasenwhitetails posted pictures of the Southern Ohio Giant.
> 
> View attachment 1952947
> View attachment 1952949
> View attachment 1952950
> 
> 
> OB contacted him and made it sound as though he had already been after this buck even though he had no actual evidence. OB recently gained pro-staff membership of Trophy Pursuit and planned to chronicle his hunt for the OG or SOG in this very thread as well as on the Trophy Pursuit website.
> 
> Then along came Dean Bower and he made this post:
> 
> May 10, 2014 11:09am
> “Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> Dean”
> 
> 
> I took a few hours and lots of speculation but then the incriminating evidence was released....
> 
> 1st was this buck. This picture has been posted more than once by OB as a legitimate free-range bow kill..
> 
> View attachment 1952952
> 
> 
> But then this picture was found in Double D Ranch's website photo gallery...
> 
> View attachment 1952955
> 
> 
> To be continued...


Good Job... Now whenever someone comes on that hasn't been here for days, we can just refer them to this post.


----------



## KYDEER16

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056768

dunno what this was about


----------



## SamPotter

QUOTE=SamPotter;1070162684]Here's a summary for the latecomers....

Ohiobooners had a resume that included some pretty darned big bucks. He came off as a humble, friendly, God-fearing man, that was full of helpful advice. Last fall, chasenwhitetails posted pictures of the Southern Ohio Giant. 

View attachment 1952947
View attachment 1952949
View attachment 1952950


OB contacted him and made it sound as though he had already been after this buck even though he had no actual evidence. OB recently gained pro-staff membership of Trophy Pursuit and planned to chronicle his hunt for the OG or SOG in this very thread as well as on the Trophy Pursuit website. 

Then along came Dean Bower and he made this post:

May 10, 2014 11:09am
“Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.

Prayers sent your way,
Dean”


I took a few hours and lots of speculation but then the incriminating evidence was released....

1st was this buck. This picture has been posted more than once by OB as a legitimate free-range bow kill..

View attachment 1952952


But then this picture was found in Double D Ranch's website photo gallery... 

View attachment 1952955


To be continued...[/QUOTE]

I forgot to mention that an AT detective spoke to the owner of Double D Ranch and he was quoted as saying, "I know Chad, he's killed several whoppers here and a bunch of hogs too."

Then there was this buck which OB claimed as his most memorable hunt... (picture originally posted by OB







[

Which turned out to be an easy to buy antler replica. The antler fabricator told an AT reporter that the rack was originally from a buck killed in Tennessee in the 80's and the droptines were an add on...















Then there is this buck that research is still being conducted on. Dean Bower swears he has seen it hanging on a wall somewhere else before, which would explain the poor condition of the mount...










A Trophy Pursuit member chimed in with these pictures that OB had sent him last season after being asked what he had taken that fall... There's nothing wrong with smaller bucks, just odd that someone with 6 claimed B+C class bucks would kill multiple younger bucks in a season...


----------



## BigDeer

Has it been said what OBoner may have attained from Trophy Pursuit for being a Pro Staff member? I'm guessing no money, just bow, gear, exposure? Is there a contract??


----------



## Treetime5714

KYDEER16 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056768
> 
> dunno what this was about


My GAYDAR was going off quite a bit just reading this.


----------



## shaffer88

KYDEER16 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056768
> 
> dunno what this was about


Read it. Everybody liked the guy to begin with. Then this weekend happened!!!


----------



## whack&stack

KYDEER16 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056768
> 
> dunno what this was about


It was a JOKE. It's been explained in that thread. It was a general consensus on here that due to all his bucks coming off his Ohio farm that he must have some pretty good land. He invited me to glass one evening with him. Said he had been watching a 200"+ deer. Duh I went I've never seen a 200" deer. I was joking with him after seeing only 1 doe all evening of watching fields that he must be the greatest ever if the only deer on his farm is one lonely doe.


----------



## sticknstring33

Just watched the video again... I laughed even harder! Someone buy flinginarrows a round of beers! Brilliant!


----------



## KYDEER16

I was hoping one day I would consider my self a good a hunter as OB (should be refered to as DB), well today is that day baby! and its not even huntin season. Sad thing is, no matter what... TP is still walking away from all this with a black eye.


----------



## SamPotter

SamPotter said:


> QUOTE=SamPotter;1070162684]Here's a summary for the latecomers....
> 
> Ohiobooners had a resume that included some pretty darned big bucks. He came off as a humble, friendly, God-fearing man, that was full of helpful advice. Last fall, chasenwhitetails posted pictures of the Southern Ohio Giant.
> 
> View attachment 1952947
> View attachment 1952949
> View attachment 1952950
> 
> 
> OB contacted him and made it sound as though he had already been after this buck even though he had no actual evidence. OB recently gained pro-staff membership of Trophy Pursuit and planned to chronicle his hunt for the OG or SOG in this very thread as well as on the Trophy Pursuit website.
> 
> Then along came Dean Bower and he made this post:
> 
> May 10, 2014 11:09am
> “Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> Dean”
> 
> 
> I took a few hours and lots of speculation but then the incriminating evidence was released....
> 
> 1st was this buck. This picture has been posted more than once by OB as a legitimate free-range bow kill..
> 
> View attachment 1952952
> 
> 
> But then this picture was found in Double D Ranch's website photo gallery...
> 
> View attachment 1952955
> 
> 
> To be continued...


I forgot to mention that an AT detective spoke to the owner of Double D Ranch and he was quoted as saying, "I know Chad, he's killed several whoppers here and a bunch of hogs too."

Then there was this buck which OB claimed as his most memorable hunt... (picture originally posted by OB

View attachment 1952961
[

Which turned out to be an easy to buy antler replica. The antler fabricator told an AT reporter that the rack was originally from a buck killed in Tennessee in the 80's and the droptines were an add on...

View attachment 1952962
View attachment 1952963


Then there is this buck that research is still being conducted on. Dean Bower swears he has seen it hanging on a wall somewhere else before, which would explain the poor condition of the mount...


View attachment 1952967


A Trophy Pursuit member chimed in with these pictures that OB had sent him last season after being asked what he had taken that fall... There's nothing wrong with smaller bucks, just odd that someone with 6 claimed B+C class bucks would kill multiple younger bucks in a season...

View attachment 1952968
[/QUOTE]

And lastly- an AT member posted this PM or text exchange in which OB claimed to have been hot on the trail of the Amish Smucker buck, also claiming he had found the bucks previous year's sheds... (this was quickly disproved when the very same picture was found on The Antler Collector facebook page.)









There is still the question as to whether the Southern Ohio Giant really exists as a wild, free-ranging deer. For now most agree that he really may be and OB just tried to jump on for the ride.


----------



## KYDEER16

whack&stack said:


> It was a JOKE. It's been explained in that thread. It was a general consensus on here that due to all his bucks coming off his Ohio farm that he must have some pretty good land. He invited me to glass one evening with him. Said he had been watching a 200"+ deer. Duh I went I've never seen a 200" deer. I was joking with him after seeing only 1 doe all evening of watching fields that he must be the greatest ever if the only deer on his farm is one lonely doe.


Ok, I didn't catch that in the pages before. no big deal


----------



## QS34Reaper

flinginairos said:


> Bummed you guys can't see it!


Not as bummed as I am!! Lol


----------



## shaffer88

SamPotter said:


> QUOTE=SamPotter;1070162684]Here's a summary for the latecomers....
> 
> Ohiobooners had a resume that included some pretty darned big bucks. He came off as a humble, friendly, God-fearing man, that was full of helpful advice. Last fall, chasenwhitetails posted pictures of the Southern Ohio Giant.
> 
> View attachment 1952947
> View attachment 1952949
> View attachment 1952950
> 
> 
> OB contacted him and made it sound as though he had already been after this buck even though he had no actual evidence. OB recently gained pro-staff membership of Trophy Pursuit and planned to chronicle his hunt for the OG or SOG in this very thread as well as on the Trophy Pursuit website.
> 
> Then along came Dean Bower and he made this post:
> 
> May 10, 2014 11:09am
> “Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> Dean”
> 
> 
> I took a few hours and lots of speculation but then the incriminating evidence was released....
> 
> 1st was this buck. This picture has been posted more than once by OB as a legitimate free-range bow kill..
> 
> View attachment 1952952
> 
> 
> But then this picture was found in Double D Ranch's website photo gallery...
> 
> View attachment 1952955
> 
> 
> To be continued...


I forgot to mention that an AT detective spoke to the owner of Double D Ranch and he was quoted as saying, "I know Chad, he's killed several whoppers here and a bunch of hogs too."

Then there was this buck which OB claimed as his most memorable hunt... (picture originally posted by OB

View attachment 1952961
[

Which turned out to be an easy to buy antler replica. The antler fabricator told an AT reporter that the rack was originally from a buck killed in Tennessee in the 80's and the droptines were an add on...

View attachment 1952962
View attachment 1952963


Then there is this buck that research is still being conducted on. Dean Bower swears he has seen it hanging on a wall somewhere else before, which would explain the poor condition of the mount...


View attachment 1952967


A Trophy Pursuit member chimed in with these pictures that OB had sent him last season after being asked what he had taken that fall... There's nothing wrong with smaller bucks, just odd that someone with 6 claimed B+C class bucks would kill multiple younger bucks in a season...

View attachment 1952968
[/QUOTE]

Okay so I did have to go to bed last night and missed from about post 2500 until now what about this girlfriend thing did she have anything to do with it or people just dragging people through the mud


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Rolo said:


> This OB dude...is he the same one that heard the deer drinking at 86 yards a few years back?


I think that was Dean Bower


----------



## whack&stack

Treetime5714 said:


> My GAYDAR was going off quite a bit just reading this.


Yours is broke then. I'm happily married and two great kids. No I'm not posting pics. And folks wonder why I want left out of this. Yes I knew him but only for a few months and I got fed the same bs in person everyone got fed online. I really have nothing to add factually when it comes to his alleged big bucks.


----------



## Scotty C

Scotty C said:


> OB.
> This is the coolest thing to happen on AT since I joined in 2006. You are handling this great. I hope to see you or your wife kill this deer.
> I have a place in Illinois that I hunt every year for 8 days during the rut. I have put down some big boys over the years and there is a 180-190 running around that has been giving me the slip. I hope to have a shot at him come this November.
> 
> The pursuit of big bucks is an obsession. I prep year round for that one moment in the fall that will forever be lodged in my memory.
> I will be following you on this awesome journey. Can't wait to see more about your pursuit.


I just found my original post in this thread... Man I fell for this hook, line and sinker.


----------



## SamPotter

shaffer88 said:


> Okay so I did have to go to bed last night and missed from about post 2500 until now what about this girlfriend thing did she have anything to do with it or people just dragging people through the mud


Purely speculation which temporarily got the thread shut down.


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> Okay so I did have to go to bed last night and missed from about post 2500 until now what about this girlfriend thing did she have anything to do with it or people just dragging people through the mud


Nothing


----------



## KYDEER16

Mitch Rompola > OB

anyone disagree?


----------



## SamPotter

Sorry for my seemingly repetitive posts with the pictures. The AT format doesn't allow more than 5 picture attachments to be posted at the same time so I felt it was best to try to get all of the photo evidence in one single post, which should be # 2937.


----------



## flinginairos

sticknstring33 said:


> Just watched the video again... I laughed even harder! Someone buy flinginarrows a round of beers! Brilliant!


:wink: Glad you got a kick out of it!


----------



## SamPotter

KYDEER16 said:


> Mitch Rompola > OB
> 
> anyone disagree?


You are saying Mitch is worse than OB? I would go the other way around.


----------



## KYDEER16

SamPotter said:


> You are saying Mitch is worse than OB? I would go the other way around.


No, that means mitch is better than OB


----------



## KYDEER16

> = greater than


----------



## Scotty C

KYDEER16 said:


> Mitch Rompola > OB
> 
> anyone disagree?


I don't want to take hijack this thread but I know someone very close to me that swears the Rompola Buck is real... Ive heard the stories and I know that horse is dead but I can't pass judgment on Mitch just for going into hiding... Nothing was really proved. 
OB has a trail all over the internet. So yes as far as your question goes... Rompola is greater than OB lol!!


----------



## KYDEER16

Scotty C said:


> I don't want to take hijack this thread but I know someone very close to me that swears the Rompola Buck is real... Ive heard the stories and I know that horse is dead but I can't pass judgment on Mitch just for going into hiding... Nothing was really proved.
> OB has a trail all over the internet. So yes as far as your question goes... Rompola is greater than OB lol!!


even if the rompola buck was a fraud. mitch still isn't as big of a tool than OB


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


I've seen that clip used for some funny stuff before, but this was the best! I'm still laughing like an idiot!!!!!


----------



## SamPotter

KYDEER16 said:


> > = greater than


I just wasn't sure if you were saying a greater person or a greater fraud?


----------



## shaffer88

Of course Mitch is better no one has proved him otherwise right ? Tongue in cheek


----------



## 20FeetUpKY

GREAT video! Never laughed so hard at something on AT


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KYDEER16 said:


> even if the rompola buck was a fraud. mitch still isn't as big of a tool than OB


Maybe, maybe not. Mitch wasn't afraid to enter record book bucks in Missouri and Michigan, including state records. But when he claims to have killed the new WR it's a different story. In my opinion, Mitch has the same stink as OB all over him.


----------



## Treetime5714

I know I will get shot for this. But I haven't followed for a long time. Can anyone send me a link referring to the Mitch fiasco? Would love to look in to that a bit.


----------



## KYDEER16

http://whitetail.com/rompolagate.html
http://whitetail.com/rompolagate2.html


part 1 and 2


----------



## BP1992

OB is a MUCH bigger toolbag than Mitch.


----------



## blinginpse

BP1992 said:


> OB is a MUCH bigger toolbag than Mitch.


Are u kidden me? He is more like the tool corner of lowes

And I just got reminded how much I hated 
< & > in school lol


----------



## Scotty C

blinginpse said:


> are u kidden me? He is more like the tool corner of lowes
> 
> and i just got reminded how much i hated
> < & > in school lol


lmao!!!


----------



## Mallardbreath

Wow! Amazing how far some will stoop to gain fame. OB is one sick whacko. Looking back, the dude was too good to be true. Painted himself as extremely likeable, humble and a great hunter. Now down in flames.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BP1992 said:


> OB is a MUCH bigger toolbag than Mitch.


If I had to pick the bigger DBag, it would be Mitch. His criminal record speaks for itself, the guy is a sexual deviant on top of many other things.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How does one become an AT researcher and why in the world does AT need them? This is strange - the dude lied - we get it - it isn't a huge scandal - just a guy who needed his ego stroked a lot a guess - turns out to be "Buck-Gate" - complete with investigators and everything WOW! Some people have too much time I guess?

Joe


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> How does one become an AT researcher and why in the world does AT need them? This is strange - the dude lied - we get it - it isn't a huge scandal - just a guy who needed his ego stroked a lot a guess - turns out to be "Buck-Gate" - complete with investigators and everything WOW! Some people have too much time I guess?
> 
> Joe


:icon_salut:


----------



## Ghostbuck

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Well done sir! Well done.


----------



## MakeItHappen

I finally read the entire thread, having started on Monday. One of the best live novels I've read. Seeing the evolution of several factors and people's reactions was great.


----------



## Briar

that video was amazingly good......whoever made that kudos to you. Pure talent!


----------



## Rolo

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If I had to pick the bigger DBag, it would be Mitch. His criminal record speaks for itself, the guy is a *sexual deviant* on top of many other things.


Based on some of the comments, etc. before this thread was scrubbed...it would appear that we are surrounded by them here on AT...:mg:


----------



## fisherhahn

Can't wait to see the video. Can't see it on my phone and don't dare to on my work computer. I set aside time at work today just to catch back up from page 93... Good entertainment.


----------



## itallushrt

Yeah it was fantastic. Well done.


----------



## WVohioFAN

12-Ringer said:


> How does one become an AT researcher and why in the world does AT need them? This is strange - the dude lied - we get it - it isn't a huge scandal - just a guy who needed his ego stroked a lot a guess - turns out to be "Buck-Gate" - complete with investigators and everything WOW! Some people have too much time I guess?
> 
> Joe


Yeah Joe..... anyone who made a call or sent an email in search of the truth is unemployed. I mean, after all, it takes 30 or so seconds to do those things......


----------



## itallushrt

Rolo said:


> Based on some of the comments, etc. before this thread was scrubbed...it would appear that we are surrounded by them here on AT...:mg:


http://www.statisticbrain.com/sex-offender-statistics/

Read some of those stats and then do the math....scary ****!


----------



## flinginairos

fisherhahn said:


> Can't wait to see the video. Can't see it on my phone and don't dare to on my work computer. I set aside time at work today just to catch back up from page 93... Good entertainment.


Nothing bad in the video but you may get caught laughing at it :wink:


----------



## hunt1up

I typed this in Google: *ohiobooners chad tefft*

This is what Google said: _Did you mean: ohio boners chad tefft_

Seriously.


----------



## BigDeer

12-Ringer said:


> How does one become an AT researcher and why in the world does AT need them? This is strange - the dude lied - we get it - it isn't a huge scandal - just a guy who needed his ego stroked a lot a guess - turns out to be "Buck-Gate" - complete with investigators and everything WOW! Some people have too much time I guess?
> 
> Joe


Just curious, are you a sponsor? I don't see a sponsor tag by your name and I see you're promoting your cam business in your signature. Thanks for your time in advance. Edit, heard good things about your cams also fyi.


----------



## WVohioFAN

BigDeer said:


> Just curious, are you a sponsor? I don't see a sponsor tag by your name and I see you're promoting your cam business in your signature. Thanks for your time in advance. Edit, heard good things about your cams also fyi.


:icon_salut:


----------



## King

BigDeer said:


> Just curious, are you a sponsor? I don't see a sponsor tag by your name and I see you're promoting your cam business in your signature. Thanks for your time in advance. Edit, heard good things about your cams also fyi.


You have to be a paid, banner sponsor in order to have an active link in his signature, which he does not. :icon_salut:


----------



## BigDeer

Gracias for that information


----------



## vincent burrell

Bump to get this epic thread to 3000 before i go off break.


----------



## BP1992

That is the best video I've ever seen. Man I hope OB sees that!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Made it to 100 legit pages! I have my account setup to have 30 responses per page. Still super curious as to whether the 213" typical was killed free range, HF, actually killed by OB either FR or HF (lol), replica, old mount that he purchased, sheds he had mounted, etc. 

Dean.....THINKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try to remember where you saw that rack/mount. 

Besides whether OG is alive and whether he is FR or HF....I think the 213" deer is the biggest unanswered question still. 

Other than those two...what other unanswered/outstanding items do we still have?


----------



## vincent burrell

Or wait, are some of you guys not on break?


----------



## pinski79

vincent burrell said:


> Or wait, are some of you guys not on break?


no break here. Working my tail off


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BP1992 said:


> That is the best video I've ever seen. Man I hope OB sees that!!


OB has seen it, he was very humbled that he was given the role of the leader. Hitler praised and thanked his own grandpa for his teachings, OB says they are kindrid spirits.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess the time part of my comment may have been taken a bit literally, at least by WVohioFAN, but I never mentioned unemployment as that tends to be a bit of a sensitive subject these days; especially WV and OH. 

I just find it hard ot believe that INTERNET strangers were enthused enough to to conduct such an "investigation" into this guy. O.J. Simpson should be glad he didn't have the AT police after him - the outcome may have been quite different.

Before someone accuses me of being an OB-leg humper or something - my thoughts on this subject have NOTHING to do with him or the blatant and disturbing disregard he exhibited for misleading so many folks, as much as it does have to do with the mob mentality that has resulted in more than 3000 posts across numerous threads....why would the average AT user *"make a call or send an email" *search in the first place?? Does the truth in some way set that investigator free? OR PERHAPS - it is a little of the OB-like limelight shining that draws the AT moths to the flame?

You want the simplest summary - he went through ridiculously extravagant efforts to lie to a lot of folks on several forums about the deer he killed and he got caught - plain and simple! 

Joe


----------



## JRHOADES20

Glad someone posted proof I was waiting, I looked on DD ranch sight today but didn't see the pic in question. Good find people. I have no use for liars of thiefs.


----------



## bowman72

rompola gate, noel feather, marc anthony, ohio booners, etc. History will keep repeating itself.
Real or fake, the love of antlers creates some awesome entertainment for everyone. Kind of like all star wrestling if you think about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BigDeer said:


> Just curious, are you a sponsor? I don't see a sponsor tag by your name and I see you're promoting your cam business in your signature. Thanks for your time in advance. Edit, heard good things about your cams also fyi.



Thanks for the plug, it is much appreciated and no I am not a sponsor, the link in my signature isn't live, but for anyone interested just add the exta "." after www and clear up some of the spaces or send a PM and we can chat. 

The mods helped me out with that idea.

Joe


----------



## BP1992

I just PM'ed OB a link to the video on a different site.


----------



## KodiakMag

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ohiobooners+chad+tefft


----------



## lungpuncher1

BP1992 said:


> I just PM'ed OB a link to the video on a different site.


Awesome Lol your a swell guy


----------



## 12-Ringer

BP1992 said:


> I just PM'ed OB a link to the video on a different site.


What video is everyone talking about - I must have missed it somewhere in the 2993 posts

Joe


----------



## flinginairos

12-Ringer said:


> What video is everyone talking about - I must have missed it somewhere in the 2993 posts
> 
> Joe


http://meemsy.com/v/17247


----------



## flinginairos

bp1992 said:


> i just pm'ed ob a link to the video on a different site.


haha!


----------



## WVohioFAN

12-Ringer said:


> I guess the time part of my comment may have been taken a bit literally, at least by WVohioFAN, but I never mentioned unemployment as that tends to be a bit of a sensitive subject these days; especially WV and OH.
> 
> I just find it hard ot believe that INTERNET strangers were enthused enough to to conduct such an "investigation" into this guy. O.J. Simpson should be glad he didn't have the AT police after him - the outcome may have been quite different.
> 
> Before someone accuses me of being an OB-leg humper or something - my thoughts on this subject have NOTHING to do with him or the blatant and disturbing disregard he exhibited for misleading so many folks, as much as it does have to do with the mob mentality that has resulted in more than 3000 posts across numerous threads....why would the average AT user *"make a call or send an email" *search in the first place?? Does the truth in some way set that investigator free? OR PERHAPS - it is a little of the OB-like limelight shining that draws the AT moths to the flame?
> 
> You want the simplest summary - he went through ridiculously extravagant efforts to lie to a lot of folks on several forums about the deer he killed and he got caught - plain and simple!
> 
> Joe


I don't need your summary. I've been here all along. 

You find it hard to believe that the average AT user would send an email or make a call because they wanted to find out the truth for themselves. I find it hard to care.


----------



## robampton

12-Ringer said:


> What video is everyone talking about - I must have missed it somewhere in the 2993 posts
> 
> Joe


Oh you don't want to see that. If you get worried over someone sending an email......you don't want to see the video

by the way, TV shows and movies are completely fake and they are still entertaining. This is like a fantastic mystery movie where people here actually get to do the fact finding. Simply good fun.

And also, there is the very real possibility that he was trying to pull off a world record whitetail fraud. For an archery site, that is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Post #3K! Haha, I missed post #2K but was hovering around for this one!:darkbeer:


----------



## SamPotter

Boom! Dang it, I thought I had it! I felt like I was waiting to make the final bid on Ebay...


----------



## hunt1up

12-Ringer said:


> I guess the time part of my comment may have been taken a bit literally, at least by WVohioFAN, but I never mentioned unemployment as that tends to be a bit of a sensitive subject these days; especially WV and OH.
> 
> I just find it hard ot believe that INTERNET strangers were enthused enough to to conduct such an "investigation" into this guy. O.J. Simpson should be glad he didn't have the AT police after him - the outcome may have been quite different.
> 
> Before someone accuses me of being an OB-leg humper or something - my thoughts on this subject have NOTHING to do with him or the blatant and disturbing disregard he exhibited for misleading so many folks, as much as it does have to do with the mob mentality that has resulted in more than 3000 posts across numerous threads....why would the average AT user *"make a call or send an email" *search in the first place?? Does the truth in some way set that investigator free? OR PERHAPS - it is a little of the OB-like limelight shining that draws the AT moths to the flame?
> 
> You want the simplest summary - he went through ridiculously extravagant efforts to lie to a lot of folks on several forums about the deer he killed and he got caught - plain and simple!
> 
> Joe


Well, I could participate in this or read threads about whether or not 60 pounds is enough to kill a whitetail for the 1000th time. It's a welcome change of pace. And I personally like seeing people get what they deserve, good or bad.


----------



## nathanrogers

Fullstrutter said:


> Other than those two...what other unanswered/outstanding items do we still have?


Where will your fall hunt be and how tall are the fences there?

hahaha couldn't resist :darkbeer:


----------



## bjmostel

flinginairos said:


> http://meemsy.com/v/17247


Finally it played!!! That is priceless good work.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

nathanrogers said:


> Where will your fall hunt be and how tall are the fences there?
> 
> hahaha couldn't resist :darkbeer:


Haha, c'mom man...Thas was a gooder though!! Leave Strut alone...He's at least now the 2nd most entertaining thread on AT and he does it every year! Once this OB thing dies it will only live on in memory but Strut's LIVE hunt is good entertainment season after season! However, his sig stating "location still to be determined" has me a bit worried. Guess he's still shopping around HF operations to find the best deal...BAZINGA!


----------



## 12-Ringer

robampton said:


> Oh you don't want to see that. If you get worried over someone sending an email......you don't want to see the video



that video was AWESOME!! Laughing so hard wife wanted to know what the heck I was watching.....

I am not worried at all about folks investigating, in fact - I believe to get the truth you need to seek it youreself - just find it interesting that it wasn't an AT mod or some other "official" who started this whole mess and that so many are interested.

I agree with a few others, this is very entertaining and interesting read and at least it isn't one of the 1000's of I made the perfect shot but can't find my buck threads...

Joe


----------



## obeRON

I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"


----------



## JPW77

flinginairos said:


> http://meemsy.com/v/17247


Someone needs to get this on YouTube so the Apple guys can watch it.


----------



## flinginairos

obeRON said:


> I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"
> 
> View attachment 1953046


Hmmmmm....no hero shot just a skinned buck. I swear i've seen that deer somewhere before....


----------



## flinginairos

JPW77 said:


> Someone needs to get this on YouTube so the Apple guys can watch it.


It plays from youtube but I can't link the youtube URL to it for some reason


----------



## blinginpse

I have to he sent it to me in pm said he killed it last season in ohio


----------



## SamPotter

obeRON said:


> I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"
> 
> View attachment 1953046


That picture is in this thread pretty early on, but with no story. For a 6.5 Ohio buck he sure has small bases...


----------



## cypert2

JPW77 said:


> Someone needs to get this on YouTube so the Apple guys can watch it.


Yes they do. I'm on my ipad snd would like to see it.


----------



## obeRON

SamPotter said:


> That picture is in this thread pretty early on, but with no story. For a 6.5 Ohio buck he sure has small bases...


ok, I have followed this since page 1 and didn't see this bucks pic. thx


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

obeRON said:


> I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"
> 
> View attachment 1953046


For those that want this thread to fade away, this is why it can't fade away. More of his BS keeps leaking out from the wound, it keeps you coming back! After this evening, I probably won't be back on until Saturday morning. I'm guessing it will take all day Saturday to catch up again!


----------



## AllOut

obeRON said:


> ok, I have followed this since page 1 and didn't see this bucks pic. thx


Ya it was posted cause we talked about the law darts in he back ground lol

But........
This also gives us another buck to investigate lol
So what HF ranch did this one come from????


----------



## SamPotter

obeRON said:


> ok, I have followed this since page 1 and didn't see this bucks pic. thx


At least I think so, right in the page or 2 before DB left his message OB had posted several different bucks. I know I've seen this pic before though. I'm not saying you posting it isn't relevant, it is, because I don't think there was any details in the 1st post.


----------



## BigDeer

WV on vacation or gone for good?


----------



## SamPotter

ohiobooners said:


> I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.
> 
> Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
> All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.


This was the post, #281 on page 10.


----------



## JOSHM

BigDeer said:


> Has it been said what OBoner may have attained from Trophy Pursuit for being a Pro Staff member? I'm guessing no money, just bow, gear, exposure? Is there a contract??


I believe Chad had received a hoodie and a t-shirt from us...........thats it! Remember guys we are just a really small webshow that is grinding everyday just trying to stay afloat. We do this for the pure passion of it, and no other reason. 
We don't know what else that could have been done to make sure that OB was legit. He duped all of us. To be honest he put our company and reputation in jeopardy. We truly hope that y'all don't hold it against us. 
I am a long standing member here who loves this site and loves the people that make it what it is. 
We at TrophyPursuit would love your support now and in the future. We are just trying to do what we love and would like for you to follow along on our hunting adventures that we are so very blessed to do. 
Thanks guys!
We have a new turkey episode that features me killing a long beard in Kentucky while my two sons try running a camera for the very first time. If you get a chance check it out and let me know what you think! Its the main video on our site right now


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Victory357 said:


> I have to say, that is the coolest idea I have seen yet. Shoot him and refuse to put a tape measure to him. It will drive people nuts and also make a statement.





Kansas Bruisers said:


> It could also get you lumped in with Mitch, that would be another huge fiasco!





ohiobooners said:


> haha and no one has time for that


Hey OB, I guess you did have time for that. 

I forgot we had this exchange after OB said he probably wouldn't put a tape to OG or enter him in the books, it was at the beginning of this thread. Now it's really funny!!!


----------



## DB444

The pic if OB's reported buck and an old pic of my taxidermist wall. I'll have to check with him about the buck in question when I see him .


----------



## KYDEER16

someone smarter than me should take his TP video with him and do a voice over so that he is telling us how he is a fraud, fake, cheat, tool, etc.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

JOSHM said:


> I believe Chad had received a hoodie and a t-shirt from us...........thats it! Remember guys we are just a really small webshow that is grinding everyday just trying to stay afloat. We do this for the pure passion of it, and no other reason.
> We don't know what else that could have been done to make sure that OB was legit. He duped all of us. To be honest he put our company and reputation in jeopardy. We truly hope that y'all don't hold it against us.
> I am a long standing member here who loves this site and loves the people that make it what it is.
> We at TrophyPursuit would love your support now and in the future. We are just trying to do what we love and would like for you to follow along on our hunting adventures that we are so very blessed to do.
> Thanks guys!
> We have a new turkey episode that features me killing a long beard in Kentucky while my two sons try running a camera for the very first time. If you get a chance check it out and let me know what you think! Its the main video on our site right now


I'd say you have gained more supporters, if there is anyone that holds this against you they are probably people you don't want on your side anyway. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## DaneHunter

JOSHM said:


> I believe Chad had received a hoodie and a t-shirt from us...........thats it! Remember guys we are just a really small webshow that is grinding everyday just trying to stay afloat. We do this for the pure passion of it, and no other reason.
> We don't know what else that could have been done to make sure that OB was legit. He duped all of us. To be honest he put our company and reputation in jeopardy. We truly hope that y'all don't hold it against us.
> I am a long standing member here who loves this site and loves the people that make it what it is.
> We at TrophyPursuit would love your support now and in the future. We are just trying to do what we love and would like for you to follow along on our hunting adventures that we are so very blessed to do.
> Thanks guys!
> We have a new turkey episode that features me killing a long beard in Kentucky while my two sons try running a camera for the very first time. If you get a chance check it out and let me know what you think! Its the main video on our site right now


If you guys need new talent feel free to PM me. I don't have big bucks on my property, and not many turkeys, but some people say I'm quite handsome and I find myself pretty charming. Would gladly help you guys out.


----------



## SamPotter

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'd say you have gained more supporters, if there is anyone that holds this against you they are probably people you don't want on your side anyway. Good luck to all of you.


AND maybe Trophy Pursuit has a new opening?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> WV on vacation or gone for good?


I hope it's just a short break, he's our lead investigator.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I hope it's just a short break, he's our lead investigator.


He is a fiesty lil' son of a gun though ain't he?!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Pork_Chopper said:


> He is a fiesty lil' son of a gun though ain't he?!


Yes he is, that's what I like about him!


----------



## 145nWV

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I hope it's just a short break, he's our lead investigator.


Yeah, if its for good I'm going to have to take the badge I got him back.


----------



## hdrking2003

BigDeer said:


> WV on vacation or gone for good?


I wondered the same, hopefully just a time out. He locked horns with a mod, then got involved with 12-Ringer. Confrontration doesn't go over well on here, especially with a mod. Stay tuned WV, and see what else you can find while on vacation.:cheers:


----------



## BigDeer

hdrking2003 said:


> I wondered the same, hopefully just a time out. He locked horns with a mod, then got involved with 12-Ringer. Confrontration doesn't go over well on here, especially with a mod. Stay tuned WV, and see what else you can find while on vacation.:cheers:


I've heard this before...hmm


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> If you guys need new talent feel free to PM me. I don't have big bucks on my property, and not many turkeys, *but some people say I'm quite handsome and I find myself pretty charming*. Would gladly help you guys out.


Dam, that was gonna be my closing technique as well.....beat me to it.


----------



## King

hdrking2003 said:


> I wondered the same, hopefully just a time out. He locked horns with a mod, then got involved with 12-Ringer. Confrontration doesn't go over well on here, especially with a mod. Stay tuned WV, and see what else you can find while on vacation.:cheers:


If people simply followed the rules there would be no issues whatsoever. When those rules are crossed... and crossed... and crossed then a vacation is necessary. WV will be back in a week, unless he breaks the rules again and creates an alter then his ban will be extended. We have no room on the boards for people to push the envelope on purpose. This thread has been great for the membership to let off some steam during the offseason but a select few have taken it too far.


----------



## BP1992

obeRON said:


> I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"
> 
> View attachment 1953046


Is that the box he was shipped to OB in? Lol!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> Haha, c'mom man...Thas was a gooder though!! Leave Strut alone...He's at least now the 2nd most entertaining thread on AT and he does it every year! Once this OB thing dies it will only live on in memory but Strut's LIVE hunt is good entertainment season after season! However, his sig stating "location still to be determined" has me a bit worried. Guess he's still shopping around HF operations to find the best deal...BAZINGA!



Haha nicely played in the spirit of this thread! I think after my 16 day grind this past Fall in KS and seeing only 1 shooter from stand...it's pretty clear I'm not hunting in a pen lol! That was a pretty long rough hunt but at least I was fortunate enough to take a beautiful doe on the last morning. Had 3 different kinds of sausage made from her and they all turned out awesome! Still have about 1/2 of her left. 

Truthfully, the above reason (lack of mature deer observed on a 16 day hunt) is exactly why I'm not going back to KS this year. Jimmy and I agreed we should give the farms a year to recover after the rough droughts in back to back years and also all the EHD that hit NE KS. So I'm taking a year off from hunting with my good buddy Jimmy and as a result, still considering options for a place to hunt this fall. 

Ideally would love to hook up with someone from here in the Midwest this Fall. If nothing materializes, might just skip the live rut hunt this fall and bring it back next year 2015. I'll be back hunting with Jimmy next Fall for sure. Although I do have an awesome elk hunt already booked with the V7 Ranch in northern NM this Oct with my Pops! REALLY looking forward to that! If no whitetail rut hunt plans come thru, maybe it'll just be a big elk hunting Fall for me this year.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Just some perspective on this thread and a testament of how people LOVE seeing others fail, flame out, crash and burn...whatever you want to call it. 

The Trespasser Pics (sticky) thread has been around since May of 2008...YES, 2008 ladies and gents. That thread has just under 2500 posts and 1,051,000+ views.

The now infamous OB thread has already surpassed the 2500 posts with a total of 3,036 (at the time I started writing this) and already has almost 150,000 views. The posts count surpassing a six year old thread is amazing to me!


----------



## Mike318

"tolerance of the lowest ethical standard for the sake of unity, simply demeans us all"


----------



## obeRON

Here is a question, didn't OB trade up a OH whitetail hunt with a guy on here for his and Mrs. OB osceola turkey hunt this spring? They both shot a osceola with this guy and I remember them posting back and forth about him hunting with OB in OH in exchange for this turkey hunt. Where is this dude and what is his opinion on all this? Is the guy from FL gonna be hunting the DDranch?


----------



## hdrking2003

obeRON said:


> Here is a question, didn't OB trade up a OH whitetail hunt with a guy on here for his and Mrs. OB osceola turkey hunt this spring? They both shot a osceola with this guy and I remember them posting back and forth about him hunting with OB in OH in exchange for this turkey hunt. Where is this dude and what is his opinion on all this? Is the guy from FL gonna be hunting the DDranch?


:doh:


----------



## WUD DUK

:happy1:


----------



## Jackson Marsh

dblungem said:


> Nice work, sir. I sincerely hope he shows up and he's huntable for you guys. It would definitely make one heck of a story, that's for sure. Best of luck to you!


X2! 

Just started on page one and am looking forward to the updates.


----------



## BP1992

obeRON said:


> Here is a question, didn't OB trade up a OH whitetail hunt with a guy on here for his and Mrs. OB osceola turkey hunt this spring? They both shot a osceola with this guy and I remember them posting back and forth about him hunting with OB in OH in exchange for this turkey hunt. Where is this dude and what is his opinion on all this? Is the guy from FL gonna be hunting the DDranch?


Yeah I'd like to hear from "floridacrackr" on this.


----------



## Jackson Marsh

ohiobooners said:


> I appreciate the kind words fella's. Im not the kind of fella to take ppl's kindness for granted so I genuinely appreciate it. I mentioned on another thread that as odd as it sounds I am slightly indebted to OG in a way.
> I had scouted and hunted so hard, to a ridiculous level, over that past 17-18 years that I had begun to burn myself out. I was losing the fire. When OG showed up it reignited that fire again. Its not even so much about holding any kind of record. Hell I don't even know if I would have him officially scored and recorded. It is about trying to hunt down a legend. Not for me, but for the guys that really want to see a deer of this caliber. I hope I can tell an interesting story for those guys.


I am only on page 2, this is so exciting! You really seem like a stand up guy with your priorities straight.


----------



## BP1992

Jackson Marsh said:


> I am only on page 2, this is so exciting! You really seem like a stand up guy with your priorities straight.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Jackson Marsh

rmm60985 said:


> I'm excited to learn some of your strategies to hunt big mature deer. It's not often you get to see step by step how someone who harvests big mature deer every year goes about doing it.


I would like to learn how to kill the "booners" too! Looking forward to some expert advice.


----------



## blinginpse

Someone tell this Jackson marsh what's up so he don't cry halfway thru after he praised ob lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Jackson Marsh said:


> I am only on page 2, this is so exciting! You really seem like a stand up guy with your priorities straight.


Chumming the water is not necessary at this point, might want to save that for when the thread starts to die out. That should be about post #6,482.


----------



## Rod Savini

blinginpse said:


> Someone tell this Jackson marsh what's up so he don't cry halfway thru after he praised ob lol


lol, too much potential


----------



## AllOut

Jackson Marsh said:


> I would like to learn how to kill the "booners" too! Looking forward to some expert advice.


Oh this would be so much funnier if I thought you were serious!!! LOL


----------



## SamPotter

BP1992 said:


> :icon_1_lol:


:cheers: :darkbeer::help::help::help:


----------



## AintNoGriz

I am patiently waiting to see if someone can crack his "213" whether it is legit or a fake or paid for or..........

We will see if Dean's lead leads to something......


----------



## Jackson Marsh

ohiobooners said:


> Yes sir I will. I think to kill a deer like this you have to have trigger finger management. Obviously if it's discovered that he's dead by some means then the story is over. With that being said.... The #2 deer on my radar would also save that 170's life


This is what I need to learn, I tend to shoot the first nice buck I see on the public I and I hunt........can't do that if you want a booner!


----------



## jeffbv

AintNoGriz said:


> I am patiently waiting to see if someone can crack his "213" whether it is legit or a fake or paid for or..........
> 
> We will see if Dean's lead leads to something......


from what dean is saying it sounds like the whole mount was bought off someone.


----------



## IAWoodsman

You guys are like a bunch of little school girls who just found out that justin bieber lip syncs. Camo drama queens.


----------



## Ghostbuck

I can't decide if Jackson marsh is being sarcastic or nut hugging.....


----------



## Jackson Marsh

Page 4, very exciting but I don't want to wreck it by jumping ahead! It is great everyone has been very supportive of OB! Sometimes these threads can go south in a hurry.


----------



## BP1992

Ghostbuck said:


> I can't decide if Jackson marsh is being sarcastic or nut hugging.....


He thinks he's funny.


----------



## rmscustom

Dean Bower said:


> The pic if OB's reported buck and an old pic of my taxidermist wall. I'll have to check with him about the buck in question when I see him .


I cant believe with the group of CSI's we have here on AT that someone didn't mention that the pic of DB's taxidermist wall and OB's 213 look to be the same wall... Work even looks to be about the same quality. lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

IAWoodsman said:


> You guys are like a bunch of little school girls who just found out that justin bieber lip syncs. Camo drama queens.


JB lip syncs??? Noooooooooooooo!:mg:


----------



## mn5503

Kansas Bruisers said:


> JB lip syncs??? Noooooooooooooo!:mg:


That little thug is always stirring things up!


----------



## Jackson Marsh

ohiobooners said:


> I use the $5 brown trace blocks from TS, Trophy Rocks, and Whitetail XTC. My buddy also created a way to feed molasses thru a gravity feeder.


That is great to know, I am going to buy some of this so I will have a chance at booners too! Wow this thread has a WEALTH of info and I am only on page 5!!


----------



## IAWoodsman

Kansas Bruisers said:


> JB lip syncs??? Noooooooooooooo!:mg:


lol well played


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

IAWoodsman said:


> lol well played


Thanks, I'll be here all night.


----------



## MakeItHappen

If Jackson is indeed reading this thread from front to back, as his posts state, are we taking bets on how many posts he edits/deletes when he hits page 25?


----------



## QS34Reaper

Jackson Marsh said:


> That is great to know, I am going to buy some of this so I will have a chance at booners too! Wow this thread has a WEALTH of info and I am only on page 5!!


Boy, if you are serious are you in for a surprise!! Lol!!! 

Haven't seen you on here in a while, how have things been?


----------



## Rod Savini

QS34Reaper said:


> Boy, if you are serious are you in for a surprise!! Lol!!!
> 
> Haven't seen you on here in a while, how have things been?


He is messing around as previously noted.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Rod Savini said:


> He is messing around as previously noted.


 I hope so, if not, I would guess things have not been good and getting worse.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Rod Savini said:


> He is messing around as previously noted.


Word!!!!


----------



## blinginpse

Hope he has good knee pads to stay down there that long


----------



## fisherhahn

Been waiting all day to watch that video....It was worth it! Showed my wife and she is even laughing!


----------



## Jackson Marsh

pinski79 said:


> nice work man


X2! Nice looking gobbler!


----------



## robampton

Pork_Chopper said:


> Just some perspective on this thread and a testament of how people LOVE seeing others fail, flame out, crash and burn...whatever you want to call it.
> 
> The Trespasser Pics (sticky) thread has been around since May of 2008...YES, 2008 ladies and gents. That thread has just under 2500 posts and 1,051,000+ views.
> 
> The now infamous OB thread has already surpassed the 2500 posts with a total of 3,036 (at the time I started writing this) and already has almost 150,000 views. The posts count surpassing a six year old thread is amazing to me!


That reminds me, someone should be going through those pics. Probably find OB in some of them.


----------



## robampton

JOSHM said:


> I believe Chad had received a hoodie and a t-shirt from us...........thats it! Remember guys we are just a really small webshow that is grinding everyday just trying to stay afloat. We do this for the pure passion of it, and no other reason.
> We don't know what else that could have been done to make sure that OB was legit. He duped all of us. To be honest he put our company and reputation in jeopardy. We truly hope that y'all don't hold it against us.
> I am a long standing member here who loves this site and loves the people that make it what it is.
> We at TrophyPursuit would love your support now and in the future. We are just trying to do what we love and would like for you to follow along on our hunting adventures that we are so very blessed to do.
> Thanks guys!
> We have a new turkey episode that features me killing a long beard in Kentucky while my two sons try running a camera for the very first time. If you get a chance check it out and let me know what you think! Its the main video on our site right now


I would watch it, but I am not into HF turkey hunts

Just kidding, I doubt anyone holds anyone accountable except the one that did it. Hey I feel a little better every time this happens. I see these people with a wall full and I wonder if I should be doing something different, or hunting more etc. Then when I find out their frauds, its just one less better hunter than me


----------



## SamPotter

rmscustom said:


> I cant believe with the group of CSI's we have here on AT that someone didn't mention that the pic of DB's taxidermist wall and OB's 213 look to be the same wall... Work even looks to be about the same quality. lol


I thought this is what Dean Bower implied when he paired the pictures together?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

rmscustom said:


> I cant believe with the group of CSI's we have here on AT that someone didn't mention that the pic of DB's taxidermist wall and OB's 213 look to be the same wall... Work even looks to be about the same quality. lol





SamPotter said:


> I thought this is what Dean Bower implied when he paired the pictures together?


It was, I think rm was late to the party and missed the opening act.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, I have been so enamored with this thread, I haven't even looked at any other threads, and just looked and found so many other threads about OB....Crazy!


----------



## sawtoothscream

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


HAHA!!! That was gold


----------



## rmscustom

Kansas Bruisers said:


> It was, I think rm was late to the party and missed the opening act.


Must of missed it... Easy enough on this thread.


----------



## HANKFAN

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Instant classic!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

anyone have a picture of this OG buck? I'd like to see what everyone is talking about


----------



## NorthMo Archer

whack&stack said:


> It was a JOKE. It's been explained in that thread. It was a general consensus on here that due to all his bucks coming off his Ohio farm that he must have some pretty good land. He invited me to glass one evening with him. Said he had been watching a 200"+ deer. Duh I went I've never seen a 200" deer. I was joking with him after seeing only 1 doe all evening of watching fields that he must be the greatest ever if the only deer on his farm is one lonely doe.


Yeah but that doe was like 47 years old though. OB had been watching her as well. She had a chip out of her right front hoof that he could see from his spotting scope and thats how he could tell her apart from others. No trail cam pics of her though.


----------



## SamPotter

LXhuntinPA said:


> anyone have a picture of this OG buck? I'd like to see what everyone is talking about


I summarized as much as this thread has produced, with pictures in post #2937. OG is right at the top.


----------



## 145nWV

IAWoodsman said:


> You guys are like a bunch of little school girls who just found out that* justin bieber lip syncs*. Camo drama queens.


HEYYYYYY, HEYYYYYYY ,,,,,,,,,, no need of getting the Canadians fired up.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Virginian said:


> Possible Dean is owed a few apologies... He was taking a beating early in this thread from many fanboys...


How many times do guys have to apologize???? Myself and others have said we was over the top.


----------



## GTM

Fullstrutter said:


> Haha nicely played in the spirit of this thread! I think after my 16 day grind this past Fall in KS and seeing only 1 shooter from stand...it's pretty clear I'm not hunting in a pen lol! That was a pretty long rough hunt but at least I was fortunate enough to take a beautiful doe on the last morning. Had 3 different kinds of sausage made from her and they all turned out awesome! Still have about 1/2 of her left.
> 
> Truthfully, the above reason (lack of mature deer observed on a 16 day hunt) is exactly why I'm not going back to KS this year. Jimmy and I agreed we should give the farms a year to recover after the rough droughts in back to back years and also all the EHD that hit NE KS. So I'm taking a year off from hunting with my good buddy Jimmy and as a result, still considering options for a place to hunt this fall.
> 
> Ideally would love to hook up with someone from here in the Midwest this Fall. If nothing materializes, might just skip the live rut hunt this fall and bring it back next year 2015. I'll be back hunting with Jimmy next Fall for sure. Although I do have an awesome elk hunt already booked with the V7 Ranch in northern NM this Oct with my Pops! REALLY looking forward to that! If no whitetail rut hunt plans come thru, maybe it'll just be a big elk hunting Fall for me this year.


I enjoy your thread every year. Try and do a hunt this fall. 2015 Fall I don't know if I'll be here with my age and health.


----------



## Dawhit

HANKFAN said:


> Instant classic!


Hilarious all the way through!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

NEWS FLASH!!! Y'all won't believe it but I found OG! Just like OB said "he's nowhere near where anyone thinks he is"...he's in my frying pan! I just shot him for the meat and have no interest in putting a tape on him so I have no field pics, or real shoulder mount. Hell, I didn't even keep the horns so I sold them to some guy that said he lives in the Ohio/WV border.


----------



## hooiserarcher

whack&stack said:


> Yours is broke then. I'm happily married and two great kids. No I'm not posting pics. And folks wonder why I want left out of this. Yes I knew him but only for a few months and I got fed the same bs in person everyone got fed online. I really have nothing to add factually when it comes to his alleged big bucks.


Whack ignore the haters. Most people know whats up.


----------



## winouspoint

obeRON said:


> I can add a little fuel to this fire and make for some more epic posts. I too had a few PMs with OB and thought he was a good guy. I specifically asked him what he killed in 2013. He responded stating "I don't post many pics of bucks on here anymore. Too many pessimistic folks taking away from the thrill. I got my 7th booner earlier this year" Then he sent me another message stating "this is the third drop tine Ive been lucky enough to take. I think letting the age structure get older and older allows the genetics to become more established" Lastly he stated "He wasnt the giant I was after but that deer hasn't been seen since Sept 4th so I'm afraid he's left town or has died. When this one came thru I couldn't pass him up. He grossed 179 3/8. A lot of ppl on here resort to childish comments or trying to disrespect others and I don't really feed into that so I've stopped posting for the most part" I then asked was this an Ohio deer and he "Yes he is an Ohio buck. 6.5 yrs old. Hopefully the luck doesn't run out! Lol"
> 
> View attachment 1953046


In 2013 over the counter deer tags were printed on special white paper supplied by the odow. If you bought it online you printed it at home. I suppose ob might have had a stash of light green paper at home but i bet 99% of deer tags were white in the state that year.


----------



## brushdog

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


That vid now replaces the funniest thing i have ever seen!!!!!!!! Well done sir, I love it. Cant wait till OB see's it cause you know he will:crybaby2: :set1_violent002:


----------



## prairieboy

dblungem said:


> ...and how would one go about vetting someone better? Are we to research and scour the internet for every single pick of a booner that gets posted here? It would have taken someone just blind luck to be on a website and saw Chad's picture or be looking for a replica rack and happen to put 2 and 2 together. Maybe it was bound to happen, but the odds were pretty low.
> 
> Not being sarcastic, but how would the AT community going about vetting someone better?
> 
> At the end of the day, this is still about deer. Just a deer. And just deer hunting. A nice, well spoken guy came along who seemed to get it done on a consistent basis - he was liked. I never did see the worship some refer to. Not sure "the following" comes into play but responding to a thread about congrats on a kill (or seem to be kill) or encouraging the continue of the story of OG isnt performing sexual acts on the guy - it's doing what we do here - talk about deer hunting, drool over big bucks, encourage people, dream about 235" deer, etc. this is only a website that talks about bowhunting...it's really not that serious.


Very well said.


----------



## BP1992

brushdog said:


> That vid now replaces the funniest thing i have ever seen!!!!!!!! Well done sir, I love it. Cant wait till OB see's it cause you know he will:crybaby2: :set1_violent002:


I PM'ed him the link to it on a different site.


----------



## Jackson Marsh

ohiobooners said:


> I am on my work computer so I don't have a lot of the good photos but I think I do have some that are saved here thru AT.
> 
> Here are some bucks that came from the same farm. If I was on my laptop at home I could post some trail cam pics of deer that I never got but are some real beauties as well. A lot of my pics are taken with a digital DSLR and are stored on my desktop at home. I need to get some loaded and or sent to my work computer to share, but until then this is what I have saved. haha
> All of those deer were taken within 250 yards of where OG's pics were taken.



Those are some amazing bucks, congrats!!


----------



## AllOut

am I the only one who still can't see it!???
Anyone else able to see it on iphone?


----------



## AmishArcher

snoman4 said:


> My vote is that this is the alter account of one Amish Archer...or maybe Palmated Buck. But if you guys havent noticed he is being rather flipant in his remarks. Sarcasm is lost on some people.


I am neither smart enough, nor under employed enough to cultivate an intricate web of lies pertaining to the killing, boasting, and otherwise saddening behavior of OhioBooners. 

I have a son named Boone if that helps anything. 
I am also exceedingly sarcastic, and use a plethora of extravagant words when a far more simplistic approach would have sufficed.


----------



## brandon170

AllOut said:


> am I the only one who still can't see it!???
> Anyone else able to see it on iphone?


I still can't see it either


----------



## Jackson Marsh

ohiobooners said:


> Try this one.... There is a guy that lives really close to me
> 
> 
> 
> (and not close to OG)
> 
> 
> 
> that told a friend of mine, whom he did not know was my friend, that the buck was on his farm and he would for sure kill him this year. My buddy then logged on to TP and had him watch the video. I don't understand why ppl do that.
Click to expand...



What a loser! You sure cannot trust anyone these days.


----------



## rodney482

brandon170 said:


> I still can't see it either


Wont play on my iphone


----------



## Jackson Marsh

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean



:angry::angry:


----------



## Jackson Marsh

kohner54 said:


> All the way to page 15 before things got weird....not bad for AT...not bad at all...





Yep this always happens.


----------



## HCH

3dn4jc said:


> Thank you Mr, Dean Bowers for bringing light to this unfortunate situation, no one likes to be duped.


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckromeo

I wanna watch this freakin video!!!!!!! Somebody put it on YouTube please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Talk about taking yer Johnson out, throwing it on the floor and stomping on it.....


----------



## Movesfast

145nwv said:


> heyyyyyy, heyyyyyyy ,,,,,,,,,, no need of getting the canadians fired up.


ob.


----------



## prairieboy

DaneHunter said:


> If you guys need new talent feel free to PM me. I don't have big bucks on my property, and not many turkeys, but some people say I'm quite handsome and I find myself pretty charming. Would gladly help you guys out.


Patch the holes in the knees of your jeans and you're in..........lol


----------



## skeet16

redneckromeo said:


> I wanna watch this freakin video!!!!!!! Somebody put it on YouTube please!!!!!!!!!!!


This needs a like button!


----------



## prairieboy

145nWV said:


> HEYYYYYY, HEYYYYYYY ,,,,,,,,,, no need of getting the Canadians fired up.


Hey,that little pop corn fart is on your side of the border,you keep him..............


----------



## HCH

DaneHunter said:


> If you guys need new talent feel free to PM me. I don't have big bucks on my property, and not many turkeys, but some people say I'm quite handsome and I find myself pretty charming. Would gladly help you guys out.


LOl...love it


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

prairieboy said:


> Hey,that little pop corn fart is on your side of the border,you keep him..............


We are sending him to you, there aren't big enough bucks down here for him. Keep him safe and on good hunting land please. You're welcome.


----------



## BP1992

145nWV said:


> HEYYYYYY, HEYYYYYYY ,,,,,,,,,, no need of getting the Canadians fired up.


I bet you're wearing holey designer jeans while posing for selfies in you plaid shirt right now. Right? :wink:


----------



## HCH

flinginairos said:


> http://meemsy.com/v/17247


Lol!!! This video is well made....my stomach hurts from laughing so much. Well done!


----------



## bjmostel

He sure loves his wife as all he would buy her at the ranch was a one horned spike.


----------



## OhioDeer5

What I don't understand is that chasin said he didn't have any history with this buck before last year (2013). Chasin then posted pictures of the buck that were from 2012 and said that they were sent to him by OB. Now he's claiming that he saw the buck back in 2012 as he told ohioshooter68 over the phone?? Why is his story changing?


----------



## Cannonball08

Couple questions, can a buck of this caliber be taken in Holey Jeans? Would one need any type of scentless field spray? How many miles do you think he travels away from his core area in November? Last but not least was this a high fence DD ranch buck??? Or maybe a ebay buy it now with free shipping???


----------



## bigrobc

jesus that video ...:laugh: hilarious


----------



## Cannonball08

I sorta think the buck on his shirts is a perfect match!~LOL


----------



## bigrobc

OhioDeer5 said:


> What I don't understand is that chasin said he didn't have any history with this buck before last year (2013). Chasin then posted pictures of the buck that were from 2012 and said that they were sent to him by OB. Now he's claiming that he saw the buck back in 2012 as he told ohioshooter68 over the phone?? Why is his story changing?


im still iffy also..he also said he showed the pics here on AT after his bro put the pics on facebook. But i may be wrong, but i thought the original thread started by chasen happened and days later or even longer, he then said his bro put the pics on FB,,,im still skeptical somethin doesnt add up


----------



## wacker stacker

Brad Paisley has a song about OB. What is it? I am so cool on line......or something lol!!


----------



## AllOut

redneckromeo said:


> I wanna watch this freakin video!!!!!!! Somebody put it on YouTube please!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes !!!!
Please this SUCKS!


----------



## flinginairos

AllOut said:


> Yes !!!!
> Please this SUCKS!


Can't embed. Tried about ten times. I'll record the video with my camera and upload it for you guys!


----------



## GatorBSK

The Hitler video was an instant classic, but I can't believe there arent some guys who are good at photoshop that havn't gotten creative. The possiblilities are endless! I'm thinking maybe one with OB feeding the OG out of his hand or maybe OG standing with OB in a small fence. Maybe we can have a funniest photoshop challenge. I wish I knew how to do it. Come on guys..........GO!!!!


----------



## GatorBSK

Cannonball08 said:


> Couple questions, can a buck of this caliber be taken in Holey Jeans? Would one need any type of scentless field spray? How many miles do you think he travels away from his core area in November? Last but not least was this a high fence DD ranch buck??? Or maybe a ebay buy it now with free shipping???




I believe the caption was a misprint. It was supposed to read "Chad Tefft has a high-fenced buck"


----------



## Cannonball08

GatorBSK said:


> I believe the caption was a misprint. It was supposed to read "Chad Tefft has a high-fenced buck"



LOL I think your right!


----------



## Mandango1

Just do a Google search for OB finds out hes busted and it will be first title up and it will play for those having trouble viewing..Laughed hard at that video


----------



## AllOut

flinginairos said:


> Can't embed. Tried about ten times. I'll record the video with my camera and upload it for you guys!


Sweet!
You da man


----------



## KYDEER16

GatorBSK said:


> I believe the caption was a misprint. It was supposed to read "Chad Tefft has a high-fenced buck"


Was this one of his 7 b&c or one of the 17 150's?? Wow, I really feel like a [email protected] for believing he accomplished these things at his age, not to mention a 195 and 213. LOL. The dude almost pulled it off is the sad thing. He had everyone eating from his hand on here and even convinced his way onto a dang sponsored website TP.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I'll check back in Saturday morning, I'm really hoping something makes OB get on here and try to explain himself.


----------



## brandon170

Mandango1 said:


> Just do a Google search for OB finds out hes busted and it will be first title up and it will play for those having trouble viewing..Laughed hard at that video


I tried that. Just some Obama crap showed up


----------



## OhioDeer5

Chasin claims to have no history yet produced 2012 trail cam photos and said he saw him in 2012

OB Claims to have no photos of the buck yet send pictures of a OG in a tree stand in 2012.

And no one else in Ohio has pictures of this buck?


----------



## Fortyneck

OK but he also said this:



ohiobooners said:


> If you have never seen a 200" deer in the wild then saying you'd rather pass than kill it with a gun is easy. I don't know if you have or not but I have and I would have been willing to mow him down with an Ak47.
> 200" is a whole lot of bone.


----------



## Fortyneck

You know what I was thinking, maybe that guy that chazz boner destroyed on Facebook that said that deer was on his cousin's farm is the only guy that really knows

where OG lives. :noidea:

Anybody get a statement from him yet? Lol.


----------



## jmcater1

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


Why can't I view the video? I just get some hitler video.....


----------



## redneckromeo

Mandango1 said:


> Just do a Google search for OB finds out hes busted and it will be first title up and it will play for those having trouble viewing..Laughed hard at that video


I tried that - just gives me links for beiber and booms stuff.


----------



## flinginairos

jmcater1 said:


> Why can't I view the video? I just get some hitler video.....


Yeah thats it just watch it. The subtitles are what you are looking for :wink:


----------



## WUD DUK

flinginairos said:


> Yeah thats it just watch it. The subtitles are what you are looking for :wink:


Just make damn sure you go pee first before watching!!!


----------



## 145nWV

Fortyneck said:


> You know what I was thinking, maybe that guy that chazz boner destroyed on Facebook that said that deer was on his cousin's farm is the only guy that really knows
> 
> where OG lives. :noidea:
> 
> *Anybody get a statement from him yet?* Lol.


No, lead detective got suspended !!! Had to pull his badge.


----------



## Ghostbuck

I can't help but wonder if OB really craved the attention, fame, maybe the possibility of some day hunting for a living so much that it caused him to start down this path of deception and it just snowballed on him and the more success he had at fooling everyone, that became his hunt, that became his game. I would have to imagine he is miserable now. Cut off from the very thing he wanted so badly. He will never be able to restore his image in the hunting industry. He has been forever tainted and any kill he makes from this point forward will be met with doubt, disdain and hatred from some.


----------



## Fortyneck

145nWV said:


> No, lead detective got suspended !!! Had to pull his badge.


I know, he did quality work, all the junior G-men are running around like the keystone cops accusing you of being OB


----------



## QS34Reaper

AllOut said:


> am I the only one who still can't see it!???
> Anyone else able to see it on iphone?


Nope. Can't see it. And I am distraught over that!!


----------



## 145nWV

Fortyneck said:


> I know, he did quality work, all the junior G-men are running around like the keystone cops accusing you of being OB


He did and he did quality work, he will be back. Of coarse this thread will be long gone and dead................... but maybe not.


----------



## APAsuphan

OhioDeer5 said:


> Chasin claims to have no history yet produced 2012 trail cam photos and said he saw him in 2012
> 
> OB Claims to have no photos of the buck yet send pictures of a OG in a tree stand in 2012.
> 
> And no one else in Ohio has pictures of this buck?


Hey looks like I was right! :mg:


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> Nope. Can't see it. And I am distraught over that!!


I'm trying fellas! Tried to upload the new one and it failed its taking forever. Hang in there i'm working on it


----------



## bigrobc

Didn't work on iPhone. Pulled up on the laptop and bingo...great subtitles lmao


----------



## OhioDeer5

APAsuphan said:


> Hey looks like I was right! :mg:


Yep! Supposedly this buck traveled 12 miles and not a single person got one other picture of this deer? Really come on... The 12 miles must have been a few laps around the fence line.


----------



## Southpaw43

I cant on my iphone either. Ugh!!!


----------



## redneckromeo

Must. Watch. Video.


----------



## QS34Reaper

flinginairos said:


> I'm trying fellas! Tried to upload the new one and it failed its taking forever. Hang in there i'm working on it


Thanks bro!


----------



## benkharr

APAsuphan said:


> Hey looks like I was right! :mg:


Logic tells us all this now. I believe you are right sir. You would think someone would have at least one velvet pic of this deer in a bean field. This buck does not know he is special and almost all mature bucks have there guard down in the summer.


----------



## DaneHunter

Alright guys.... I confess. I also have pictures of OG. Here it is:


----------



## QS34Reaper

DaneHunter said:


> Alright guys.... I confess. I also have pictures of OG. Here it is:


Yup!! That's him!!


----------



## BP1992

Ghostbuck said:


> I can't help but wonder if OB really craved the attention, fame, maybe the possibility of some day hunting for a living so much that it caused him to start down this path of deception and it just snowballed on him and the more success he had at fooling everyone, that became his hunt, that became his game. I would have to imagine he is miserable now. Cut off from the very thing he wanted so badly. He will never be able to restore his image in the hunting industry. He has been forever tainted and any kill he makes from this point forward will be met with doubt, disdain and hatred from some.


You think!!!


----------



## 145nWV

DaneHunter said:


> Alright guys.... I confess. I also have pictures of OG. Here it is:


Nope, not buying it !!! I blew up pics of the original OG and the corneas do not match up. Nice try though


----------



## Captain Cully

145nWV said:


> Nope, not buying it !!! I blew up pics of the original OG and the corneas do not match up. Nice try though


You are officially suspect


----------



## 145nWV

Captain Cully said:


> You are officially suspect


You are not going to tell them about our history, are you ???


----------



## flinginairos

Here is the link to the uploading video. Still says about 25 minutes left before its done. Hope it works for you guys!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3DUcISkcQ


----------



## Captain Cully

145nWV said:


> You are not going to tell them about our history, are you ???


You are truly bazaar. Up until an hour ago, never seen your name before. Definitely smell a rat. Or should I say Troll.


----------



## QS34Reaper

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the uploading video. Still says about 25 minutes left before its done. Hope it works for you guys!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3DUcISkcQ



You have to change the setting to make it available on mobile on YouTube buddy. It gave me the option to save it in my playlist for viewing later on a PC. I dont have a computer. My phone is my computer!! Lol


----------



## 145nWV

Captain Cully said:


> You are truly bazaar. Up until an hour ago, never seen your name before. Definitely smell a rat. Or should I say Troll.


OH, OK its like that now !!!


----------



## BP1992

Captain Cully said:


> You are truly bazaar. Up until an hour ago, never seen your name before. Definitely smell a rat. Or should I say Troll.


Or you could just call him OB.


----------



## Captain Cully

Wow


----------



## Delta180

yeah how would OB resists when this has been his life for so long. sorry 145nWV, Im suspicious too. Also, given the obvious username, and fact that OB's secrets were pretty easy to find out, makes sense...not so stealthy.


----------



## Delta180

tell you what 145nWV, shoot a quick selfie, post it, and shock us all... show us your OB and you'll have us back on the edge of our seats! would be pretty durn funny


----------



## vincent burrell

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the uploading video. Still says about 25 minutes left before its done. Hope it works for you guys!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3DUcISkcQ


Thanks for the efforts man. Would love to be able to show my wife that vid. Nice guitar work BTW! I'm a Red fan myself.


----------



## Mr. Man

Watching this idiot crash and burn has been better than a twenty car pile up at Talladega. I can almost forgive him. He's provided the most entertaining thread ever. Nah, check that. I can't.


----------



## 145nWV

Delta180 said:


> tell you what 145nWV, shoot a quick selfie, post it, and shock us all... show us your OB and you'll have us back on the edge of our seats! would be pretty durn funny


It would be but..... you didn't ask for me to take it with my drivers license


----------



## chbarnha

pretty sure the face would give it away after all the "humble" posts the guy made.


----------



## 145nWV

chbarnha said:


> pretty sure the face would give it away after all the "humble" posts the guy made.


How about I take a pic of my jeans ???? That would let you know, no hero shots and they would be pulled up.


----------



## chbarnha

jeans wont cut it, shoot i work for a livin my well worn jeans look kinda like those... face, you cant change that but so much.


----------



## redneckromeo

Still can't watch the video


----------



## brushdog

redneckromeo said:


> Still can't watch the video


still cant STOP watching the video. Its hilarious :wink:


----------



## B-G-K

This thing is finally slowing down


----------



## brushdog

I noticed that b-g-k. Im sure it will pic back up again tomorrow!!! Stuff like this never dies


----------



## APAsuphan

B-G-K said:


> This thing is finally slowing down


Really not much left that can be said. Not until OB shows back up anyway.


----------



## chbarnha

yeah its definitely making work go by slower than it did last night:sad:


----------



## benkharr

Yep he is here we just don't know who he is haha


----------



## Grifter

I realize it’s easy to say now but I never drank the kool-aid that OB served up every day. I guess having the avatar name of Ohio Booners was the start of it – I thought it was pompous. But the main reason was is never ending quest for gratification. He was a master of enticing others to ask him about the booners he so called killed. He would slowly twist and turn the post so the focus would eventually be on him. And the more you asked him about his booner bucks – the more he would lead you on, giving you bits and pieces of information and just enough to keep you asking him for more. His goal wasn’t to educate you – it was to have you honor him. 

When people would stop asking and when he was not the center of attention – he would then make a new post just begging you to ask him once again how he has killed so many big bucks, how his life was so perfect and then he would try and humble you along the way. When he ran out of bucks to lie about – he then lied about 16 year old does, 170 inch deer he passed up, 8 or 9 year old over the hill bucks or phantom bucks that were on his hit list. He was a master at getting people to follow him and a master at telling lies. 

Then came along OG… Suddenly this buck had a greater following than him! He had to have a piece of the action so he made his move, lied some more and once again, he was the center of attention and even bigger than ever before! However, as the old saying goes “the higher you are up on the flag pole the more your ass shows”. He was a ticking time bomb and the more focus that was on him - the riskier it was for someone to uncover his web of lies - and he loved every minute of it. Hunting big bucks was the last thing that OB cared about otherwise he would have never lied about them in the first place. He simply used big bucks as a vehicle to get on top and to feed his narcissistic ways. If it wasn't big bucks, it would have been something else. I always say – deer hunting makes you more of what you already are and OB is great example.


----------



## redneckromeo

I doubt we ever hear from him again. Smartest thing he can probably do is disappear and hope this all dies. Then again he's been known to do dumb stuff so may he will be back. Damage is done - I don't see how he could save face at this point.


----------



## 145nWV

brushdog said:


> I noticed that b-g-k. Im sure it will pic back up again tomorrow!!! Stuff like this *never dies*


You cant kill a Ohioboner!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

redneckromeo said:


> I doubt we ever hear from him again. Smartest thing he can probably do is disappear and hope this all dies. Then again he's been known to do dumb stuff so may he will be back. Damage is done - I don't see how he could save face at this point.


I think he will be back, he won't be able to resist.


----------



## jbasto

What a disgusting display. As a fellow bowhunter, I feel ashamed. Not only because of the OP, but also because of the posters defending this scam artist and attacking the gentleman who discreetly called him out on it. It is astonishing how some people cannot read the writing on the wall.


----------



## brushdog

145nWV said:


> You cant kill a Ohioboner!!!


If this thread isn't over in 4 hours, he may need to call his doctor!!


----------



## benkharr

APAsuphan said:


> I think he will be back, he won't be able to resist.


Can you post the pic of your avatar? Looks like a big one.


----------



## chbarnha

If this thread isn't over in 4 hours, he may need to call his doctor!! 

HAHA, no dont do that, i work in the emergency room and know what happens after that 4 hours. real long needles and it doesnt look to be fun.


----------



## 145nWV

Well this might


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## benkharr

145nWV said:


> Well this might
> 
> View attachment 1953355


Not the last thing I wanted to see before bed


----------



## saskguy

> but also because of the posters defending this scam artist and attacking the gentleman who discreetly called him out on it.


I'll apologize to Dean Bower as I gave him a bit of rip about how he went about it. I'm glad he did, wish he'd have handled it differently, but I can admit I was wrong to give him grief.


----------



## 145nWV

benkharr said:


> Not the last thing I wanted to see before bed


Yeah,,, go to bed with that on your mind. Sweet Dreams :wink:


----------



## benkharr

ohiobooners said:


> I hope you guys enjoy it. Its been a lot of fun being apart of it.





ohiobooners said:


> The rumored location(s) of the sheds helped me determine he was back in my area.





ohiobooners said:


> haha...just trying to keep the focus on the deer





ohiobooners said:


> I had a person in my home town tell a good friend of mine (not knowing he was a good friend of mine) that the deer, as he showed him a trail cam pic on his phone that he saved from FB, was on his farm and he would absolutely kill him this year. Oddly enough the deer is a pretty substantial, and I mean substantial, distance from this persons farm. Pretty comical.





ohiobooners said:


> Yes, it was the first time I ever laid eyes on him. Two weeks after I had filled my one and only buck tag :-/





ohiobooners said:


> It's going to be a fun ride. Success or failure, he's already given me several memories. I've met good folks like the OP of the original thread, Casey in FL who took me Osceola hunting, the TP guys and several others. It's been an honor to be apart of it all.





ohiobooners said:


> Normally I wouldn't. It all depends on what's around. Obviously a potential WR typical makes it easier to pass a B&C deer. I will probably never have the opportunity to hunt another deer like this as long as I live. If I know there is a legit shot at a bigger deer it doesn't bother me to pass big ones.
> 
> Whack&Stack hunted with me one evening last year and called me crazy because I passed a 165" buck because there was a 180" in there. Haha. I just go after what makes me happy. If I see (after OG is either dead or gone) a mature deer I am usually happy to shoot em. Haha


Some of my favorites


----------



## APAsuphan

benkharr said:


> Can you post the pic of your avatar? Looks like a big one.


He wasn't OG big, but i sure liked him.


----------



## chbarnha

hes a stud


----------



## I like Meat

After all this, I'm sure there are those who know where the guy lives...why not confront him and ask what gives...what was the truth behind all the BS...why ya do it ....


----------



## dstreet

APAsuphan said:


> Hey looks like I was right! :mg:


Ha Ha thats what I was thinking. You called that!!! I can’t read fast enough to catch up.. It’s like I’m running on a treadmill...


----------



## Master Chief

I like Meat said:


> After all this, I'm sure there are those who know where the guy lives...why not confront him and ask what gives...what was the truth behind all the BS...why ya do it ....


You can find his address online. His name is Chad Tefft.


My biggest issue with people like Chad is how disrespectful his lies are to people like Saskguy and the TP crew that put in a lot of work and achieve great amounts of success. Success as a deer hunter makes you known and that is why people are so crazy to do whatever it takes for people to label them a good hunter. They will resprt to illegal hunting, lying, shooting pen raised deer, etc. the thing most have in common is they are generally stupid. When you are entering into the world of being a respected hunter people are going to question you even if you do have OB's fake look at how good of a person I am attitude.


----------



## chbarnha

WHy go to the mans house and confront him??

I dont know that lies on an internet forum are worth going to someones house and possibly causing a physical, domestic dispute. To each his own i guess. I know personally anybody can hide behind a keyboard and make themselves more than they in all actuality are. But going to the mans house over a series of lies over an internet forum, who would look like the lesser, more crazy person then? Let the man talk and lie, but in the end is it really worth possibly getting arrested, or even worse????


----------



## Burtle

that video is priceless lmao


----------



## mn5503

Grifter said:


> I realize it’s easy to say now but I never drank the kool-aid that OB served up every day. I guess having the avatar name of Ohio Booners was the start of it – I thought it was pompous. But the main reason was is never ending quest for gratification. He was a master of enticing others to ask him about the booners he so called killed. He would slowly twist and turn the post so the focus would eventually be on him. And the more you asked him about his booner bucks – the more he would lead you on, giving you bits and pieces of information and just enough to keep you asking him for more. His goal wasn’t to educate you – it was to have you honor him.
> 
> When people would stop asking and when he was not the center of attention – he would then make a new post just begging you to ask him once again how he has killed so many big bucks, how his life was so perfect and then he would try and humble you along the way. When he ran out of bucks to lie about – he then lied about 16 year old does, 170 inch deer he passed up, 8 or 9 year old over the hill bucks or phantom bucks that were on his hit list. He was a master at getting people to follow him and a master at telling lies.
> 
> Then came along OG… Suddenly this buck had a greater following than him! He had to have a piece of the action so he made his move, lied some more and once again, he was the center of attention and even bigger than ever before! However, as the old saying goes “the higher you are up on the flag pole the more your ass shows”. He was a ticking time bomb and the more focus that was on him - the riskier it was for someone to uncover his web of lies - and he loved every minute of it. Hunting big bucks was the last thing that OB cared about otherwise he would have never lied about them in the first place. He simply used big bucks as a vehicle to get on top and to feed his narcissistic ways. If it wasn't big bucks, it would have been something else. I always say – deer hunting makes you more of what you already are and OB is great example.


Absolutely 100% spot on... :thumbs_up


----------



## Cade

Well, this is a classic thread by AT standards and the recent video is genius. I only found it by link from a Marc "thanks for taking the heat off me OB" Anthony thread. If Chad were to return and TRY to explain himself it would rival the Charlie Wenzel /Pirate4X4 thread from years ago.


----------



## yotehunter243

I haven't posted on here so I can't let there be 128 pages. I thought Marc Anthony was the biggest joke in the whitetail world. Now I believe Chad is


----------



## AllOut

QS34Reaper said:


> You have to change the setting to make it available on mobile on YouTube buddy. It gave me the option to save it in my playlist for viewing later on a PC. I dont have a computer. My phone is my computer!! Lol


Did the same to me!
Not available on Phone


----------



## SmokinIdahoan

How many times have we seen scandals like this? They are all a little different but it's been going on for years. Anybody remember Noel Feather? What about the guy that was hunting in Yellowstone? Obviously there is something inside of these folks that makes them have to pretend to be better than everyone else. It's not just the hunting world but happens in all walks of life. Sad really, makes me wonder what we have done to our society overall, where have we gone wrong that has caused this behavior.


----------



## flinginairos

AllOut said:


> Did the same to me!
> Not available on Phone


Upload failed AGAIN! Sorry fellas. Will try again this morning and upload it from work. Wish the original site would let me embed it or give the dang youtube link! lol


----------



## nhns4

Download puffin app and you can watch it from there. From the phone


----------



## flinginairos

Success! Enjoy fellas! :wink:


----------



## HCH

flinginairos said:


> Success! Enjoy fellas! :wink:


great job and well done; u should be a comic writer for late night tv


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Seriously one of the best things I've ever seen!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

12-Ringer said:


> I guess the time part of my comment may have been taken a bit literally, at least by WVohioFAN, but I never mentioned unemployment as that tends to be a bit of a sensitive subject these days; especially WV and OH.
> 
> I just find it hard ot believe that INTERNET strangers were enthused enough to to conduct such an "investigation" into this guy. O.J. Simpson should be glad he didn't have the AT police after him - the outcome may have been quite different.
> 
> Before someone accuses me of being an OB-leg humper or something - my thoughts on this subject have NOTHING to do with him or the blatant and disturbing disregard he exhibited for misleading so many folks, as much as it does have to do with the mob mentality that has resulted in more than 3000 posts across numerous threads....why would the average AT user *"make a call or send an email" *search in the first place?? Does the truth in some way set that investigator free? OR PERHAPS - it is a little of the OB-like limelight shining that draws the AT moths to the flame?
> 
> You want the simplest summary - he went through ridiculously extravagant efforts to lie to a lot of folks on several forums about the deer he killed and he got caught - plain and simple!
> 
> Joe


Well maybe I can shed some light as to why I think members have jumped aboard, although this is my first post on this thread. You see Joe there are 2 things that really bother me and I suppose other people as well. That being a thief and/or a liar. Cant speak for everyone but when a man tells me something I believe it unless it's over the top. Far be it from me to not believe a guy can kill a bunch of very big deer just because I haven't.

I'm a man who believes you are only as good as your word and will seal a deal with a handshake. Which by the way is it is getting harder to believe and do these days. That being said I'm not a fool me twice shame on me guy either, more like fool me once and I won't get fooled again. I was never a quiver sniffer of OB but had no reason to doubt his accomplishments. His thread "a couple of my favorite deer" did rub me the wrong way, just randomly posting pics of deer you had to pull off the wall and them hang them on a tree and pose with was way too much for me.

So OB earned this himself I was and still am amused to see a liar get exposed. Only thing better is a thief being caught in my opinion. I do not know the reasons why WV, DB or anyone else has gone to the lengths they have but I for one don't mind them doing it, and in fact appreciate it.


----------



## Delta180

97 6/8 shed just went missing in Ohio... Hmmm. H


----------



## nhns4

Delta180 said:


> 97 6/8 shed just went missing in Ohio... Hmmm. H
> View attachment 1953405


Its got OB written all over it.


----------



## flinginairos

HCH said:


> great job and well done; u should be a comic writer for late night tv


No, no I shouldn't HAHA


----------



## hooiserarcher

flinginairos said:


> success! Enjoy fellas! :wink:


lllllllooooooooooooooollllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This has to be the funniest thing ever posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasinthrough

A couple of things stand out to me in the interview video he did. See it here: http://www.bowtube.com/media/1485/TrophyPursuit.com;_Walking_World_Record/

First he refers to himself in the 3rd person throughout the entire video "the hunter". Second he slips and instead of saying "documentary", he says "scenario" and then corrects himself. Lastly, he uses truth or honesty 4 times in about a minute. 

After interviewing people for many years for all sorts of reasons, these are very strange behaviors to note separately, but put them together on a 7-10 minute clip and those are huge clues that something is not as it should seem...

Anyway, glad I got to post on one of the biggest threads in AT history!:darkbeer:


----------



## saskguy

> My biggest issue with people like Chad is how disrespectful his lies are to people like Saskguy


His lies are no more disrespectful toward me than anybody else. 

The more I think about it the more I think a movie writer maybe couldn't have even come up with a script that played out like this falling on the heels of the Marc Anthony thing. It's amusing as all heck.


----------



## Bonecutterx

See what you miss when you take a break from Archerytalk. I knew this guy was a joke. The pics of the Ohio giant showed up on facebook and here comes ding dong pretending to know all about the deer. The only reason he wasnt called out earlier was his groupies that followed him around like a 1.5 follows a doe in late Oct.


----------



## AllOut

Sweet!!!!!
I finally seen it !
Hell ya that's funny, thanks dude.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Well maybe I can shed some light as to why I think members have jumped aboard, although this is my first post on this thread. You see Joe there are 2 things that really bother me and I suppose other people as well. That being a thief and/or a liar. Cant speak for everyone but when a man tells me something I believe it unless it's over the top. Far be it from me to not believe a guy can kill a bunch of very big deer just because I haven't.
> 
> I'm a man who believes you are only as good as your word and will seal a deal with a handshake. Which by the way is it is getting harder to believe and do these days. That being said I'm not a fool me twice shame on me guy either, more like fool me once and I won't get fooled again. I was never a quiver sniffer of OB but had no reason to doubt his accomplishments. His thread "a couple of my favorite deer" did rub me the wrong way, just randomly posting pics of deer you had to pull off the wall and them hang them on a tree and pose with was way too much for me.
> 
> So OB earned this himself I was and still am amused to see a liar get exposed. Only thing better is a thief being caught in my opinion. I do not know the reasons why WV, DB or anyone else has gone to the lengths they have but I for one don't mind them doing it, and in fact appreciate it.


Great post - I agree completely with everything you posted above - I don't mind that a few conducted an investigation on this matter, in fact I find it quite interesting that this feed is now posted on at least 5 other major forums and running ramped through Facebook. I still find it a bit odd that two general members (one of whom is highly respected here and I mean no offense to either) found the need to expose him? Was it truly for the "good of the bowhunting/AT communit or was some ulterior motive?….I guess I am just a little skeptical these days – heck OB duped me for YEARS; I thought he was a decent guy. 

For the record - I agree that OB has gotten what he deserved - I too was never a leghumper, but it was hard not to admire his trophies when he posted them. He was a decent writer and had decent ideas - I often wondered about the random posts where he always seemed to be showing off a bit, but I never gave it too much of a thought...

I have been raised to be an honest man and am trying my best to raise my children the same. I agree a handshake and commitment is agreement enough for me; have I been burned here and there – sure, but that is bound to happen and like you OhBowhunter – it won’t happen twice (at least with the same person). I think that too is important to keep in mind that just because one guy turns out to be a dirtbag it shouldn’t shape the person I want to be…..

I also think that it is important for all of us to be mindful that success is relative. A 130" 9-point that gets a walk everyday from me on the KS farm would get dropped in his tracks on the public land that I hunt here in PA and I would be as proud as a peacock. I believe that there are far too many of us that forget this and a bowhunter in Vermont trying to "keep up with the bowhunting Jones's" in Iowa is going to lead a pretty miserable life if that is his goal. We all should be proud of whatever animal we take and if you wouldn't be proud of it, don't take it. That is one of the "weird" things about this whole situation with OB. If anyone takes a minute or two to search his posts you will likely find very complimentary comments to others about their harvests, reasonable advice on strategies, his stories were well written and often captured what most of us experience in the woods (minus the penned buck and Ebay racks I guess). Just makes me wonder if he really was a good guy who got so immersed in the horn-porn that he felt he needed to stoop to such a low place with the hopes of elevating his status with not only a virtual community, but with the TP-team as well. It will certainly be interesting to see how they handle this and I wonder how many other weekend bowhunting celebraties who have the great fortune of paying their mortgage and providing for their families via the bowhunting/outdoor endeavors are guilty of the same/similar as OB????

Flinginarrows - that video is great and gets better everytime I see it......

Joe


----------



## James Vee

saskguy said:


> His lies are no more disrespectful toward me than anybody else.


This.


----------



## nhns4

http://youtu.be/8BuwJUznfME


----------



## posco

Dean Bower said:


> I had my suspicions about him early on but just stood back in the shadows and watched. However, I have my suspicions about 3-4 other guys on here as well.


I never got sucked into it because it just didn't seem conceivable that this guy...or any one guy could run into that many large deer so consistently.
I've read more of your stuff than his and I think you're right, he needs to come clean with himself. 

This above all: to thine own self be true, and it must follow, as the night the day, thou canst not then be false to any man. Shakespeare.


----------



## BigDeer

I know guys that buy sheds and mount and say they shot them (for some reason??), so that part doesn't surprise me as much. 

The stories (truth or fake, going with fake though) about his grandpa and then hunting for the sake of the dying kid kinda piss me off to be honest. Pure ahole/dbag in my eyes.


----------



## richl35

In for later...


----------



## Dylbilly

So I missed out on this whole thread. How was OB proven to be a fraud? Someone please give me a short run down.


----------



## nhns4

Dylbilly said:


> So I missed out on this whole thread. How was OB proven to be a fraud? Someone please give me a short run down.


Yes he was


----------



## Dylbilly

nhns4 said:


> Yes he was


How?


----------



## nhns4

Dylbilly said:


> How?


Shooting high fence deer saying they were free range. And buying replica racks online saying he shot them.


----------



## Dylbilly

Wow and to think people actually listened to what he had to say


----------



## QS34Reaper

flinginairos said:


> Success! Enjoy fellas! :wink:


OMG dude!!! That is so fricken funny. My wife could hear me lignin from upstairs. She come down to ask if I was ok?? Lmao! Thank you!!!


----------



## X10ring

Hahaha awesome video


----------



## flinginairos

QS34Reaper said:


> OMG dude!!! That is so fricken funny. My wife could hear me lignin from upstairs. She come down to ask if I was ok?? Lmao! Thank you!!!


Its funny the screen shot on the embedded video is my favorite line from the whole video HAHAHA


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ok i havent been on here lately can someone give a short recap i cant read 130 pages


----------



## nhns4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok i havent been on here lately can someone give a short recap i cant read 130 pages


Look up a few posts.


----------



## cypert2

Bonecutterx said:


> See what you miss when you take a break from Archerytalk. I knew this guy was a joke. The pics of the Ohio giant showed up on facebook and here comes ding dong pretending to know all about the deer. The only reason he wasnt called out earlier was his groupies that followed him around like a 1.5 follows a doe in late Oct.


True. Now some of his most vocal critics were members of his original "posse." They're telling each other "don't worry, he had everybody on here fooled." Uh, no he didn't. There are plenty of active AT members that didn't post on any of his threads, or at least didn't reply dozens of times. There were probably about 30 or 40 on here that were totally infatuated with him. He creeped me out with his "lol's" and his hahaha's. I never even read 95% of his threads until DB's accusations came out. Man, what an attention *****. The best had to be shooting the deer for the dying kid and his grandpa tales. Had arrowed a wall full of bucks bigger than OB's. The best was saving the farmers life in the War and allowing OB exclusive hunting rights on his farm. Priceless!


----------



## slowen

Dont be a quiver sniffer is the take home message.


----------



## 21stch

BigDeer said:


> I know guys that buy sheds and mount and say they shot them (for some reason??), so that part doesn't surprise me as much.
> 
> The stories (truth or fake, going with fake though) about his grandpa and then hunting for the sake of the dying kid kinda piss me off to be honest. Pure ahole/dbag in my eyes.


I must have missed the post where he talked about hunting for a dying kid. What was said? Or can someone link it?


----------



## mthcharlestown

The video is epic! Congrats to the guy who thought of doing that! If only people outside hunting could grasp it...it would be worldwide and talked about everywhere. I showed it at the office and we are all rolling...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nhns4 said:


> Look up a few posts.


Theres over 3200 posts!


----------



## nhns4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Theres over 3200 posts!


Up like 5 posts. The ones with the pics. Its the cliff notes


----------



## nhns4

Post 3225


----------



## rodney482

21stch said:


> I must have missed the post where he talked about hunting for a dying kid. What was said? Or can someone link it?


Think it was a text. Basically said the only reason he hunted high fence was because it was the wishes of a dying child.
I doubt there was ever a child.


----------



## flinginairos

mthcharlestown said:


> The video is epic! Congrats to the guy who thought of doing that! If only people outside hunting could grasp it...it would be worldwide and talked about everywhere. I showed it at the office and we are all rolling...


I figured this whole drama needed made into a movie and the Hitler meltdown videos are some of my favorites so I just rolled with it. Turned out pretty decent I would say LMAO


----------



## WUD DUK

The best was saving the farmers life in the War and allowing OB exclusive hunting rights on his farm. Priceless![/QUOTE said:


> What thread was this? I've only read thru a few of his threads in the past. Can you please point me in the right direction? I'd like to read this one! Thanks


----------



## 21stch

rodney482 said:


> Think it was a text. Basically said the only reason he hunted high fence was because it was the wishes of a dying child.
> I doubt there was ever a child.


Wow. What a tool


----------



## WUD DUK

flinginairos said:


> I figured this whole drama needed made into a movie and the Hitler meltdown videos are some of my favorites so I just rolled with it. Turned out pretty decent I would say LMAO


Decent...Decent??? It's a freakin' MASTERPIECE!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

When he chimed in on the Marc Anthony thread is when my BS detector pegged.
He even tried to say he was contacted by the antler collector asking for his advice.

That is when I first subscribed to this thread. Then DB got my interest with his posts.





cypert2 said:


> True. Now some of his most vocal critics were members of his original "posse." They're telling each other "don't worry, he had everybody on here fooled." Uh, no he didn't. There are plenty of active AT members that didn't post on any of his threads, or at least didn't reply dozens of times. There were probably about 30 or 40 on here that were totally infatuated with him. He creeped me out with his "lol's" and his hahaha's. I never even read 95% of his threads until DB's accusations came out. Man, what an attention *****. The best had to be shooting the deer for the dying kid and his grandpa tales. Had arrowed a wall full of bucks bigger than OB's. The best was saving the farmers life in the War and allowing OB exclusive hunting rights on his farm. Priceless!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hard to believe it took this long to come out


----------



## muledhunter

so in the last couple days two guys have been busted for essentially the same thing? OB and Marc Anthony? lol


----------



## Elite fanboy

flinginairos said:


> I figured this whole drama needed made into a movie and the Hitler meltdown videos are some of my favorites so I just rolled with it. Turned out pretty decent I would say LMAO


Excellent work!!! I'm crying!!!!!! Can you post a link to how we can make one of these. I think my wife needs to be the star of one :mg:


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

WUD DUK said:


> What thread was this? I've only read thru a few of his threads in the past. Can you please point me in the right direction? I'd like to read this one! Thanks


Pretty sure it was on this thread, someone cut and pasted his quote. Basically the farm hadn't been hunted for 20 years and the farmer was very particular. He came to find out that his Grandpa (OBs that is) had saved this farmers life in WWII. So OB had exclusive rights to all the Booners he could pay for.:wink:


----------



## cypert2

rodney482 said:


> When he chimed in on the Marc Anthony thread is when my BS detector pegged.
> He even tried to say he was contacted by the antler collector asking for his advice.
> 
> That is when I first subscribed to this thread. Then DB got my interest with his posts.


Yeah. I wasn't referring to you as one of his original "posse."


----------



## REDVANES

The saddest part of this whole story is he will never be taken serious as a hunter again! Even if he had shot one of those bucks legit or shoots one in the future that was legit there will always be question marks.

How can you be proud of reproduction antlers??? Seriously?... To show them off like he did... WOW...

Also, he brought his family in to all this. Did he really feel proud and like a man when his wife took pictures of him posing with his so called "TROPHIES?" Wonder what she thought...

anyways... sad deal


----------



## WUD DUK

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Pretty sure it was on this thread, someone cut and pasted his quote. Basically the farm hadn't been hunted for 20 years and the farmer was very particular. He came to find out that his Grandpa (OBs that is) had saved this farmers life in WWII. So OB had exclusive rights to all the Booners he could pay for.:wink:


Gotcha! What are the chances of saving someones life in war and finding out he lives pretty much next door?? I guess the B&C GODS were looking out for OB?! YEAH RIGHT :icon_1_lol:


----------



## BigDeer

WUD DUK said:


> Gotcha! What are the chances of saving someones life in war and finding out he lives pretty much next door?? I guess the B&C GODS were looking out for OB?! YEAH RIGHT :icon_1_lol:


reading that, made me think of this lol


What are the chances of saving someones life in war and finding out he lives pretty much next door??

I guess the B&C GODS were looking out for OB


----------



## snoman4

AmishArcher said:


> I am neither smart enough, nor under employed enough to cultivate an intricate web of lies pertaining to the killing, boasting, and otherwise saddening behavior of OhioBooners.
> 
> I have a son named Boone if that helps anything.
> I am also exceedingly sarcastic, and use a plethora of extravagant words when a far more simplistic approach would have sufficed.


I wasnt thinking youre OhioBooners brother...I was thinking you or Plamated had "created" the alter account that some were thinking is Ohio Booners. It was created in January and many were thinking it was OB since the first posts by that account were in this thread. I figured it might have been you or Palmated because of the sarcasm of the posts and you posted right around the time Beaman said something about alter accounts ROFL. I thought yall were just having some fun in the thread.

The alter they were talking about that I thought might have been yall was was the 145nWV account.......


----------



## medicsnoke

just in case some people do not know why the OB video is so funny, its a on going AT spoof


----------



## Fortyneck

Source Ban still tops imo.


----------



## WUD DUK

bigdeer said:


> reading that, made me think of this lol
> 
> 
> what are the chances of saving someones life in war and finding out he lives pretty much next door??
> 
> I guess the b&c gods were looking out for ob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953441


lmao


----------



## fap1800

REDVANES said:


> Also, he brought his family in to all this. Did he really feel proud and like a man when his wife took pictures of him posing with his so called "TROPHIES?" Wonder what she thought...
> 
> anyways... sad deal


I bet she was in on it and the plan was to be the next Lee and Tiffany. Endorsements, tv show, etc. 

I do feel kinda bad for the dude's kids...assuming they're real. OB's name is out there and he's tied to this for life and it won't be too long before one of his children find out about it and know dad and mom are of questionable character. 

The best thing OB could have done and maybe still can do is to come clean. Lay it all out on the table...here, FB, wherever he can. It's the first rule of thumb in PR...jump out in front of the story. There are many examples of it in sports today, i.e Roger Clemens and Andy Pettitte. One of them fought the accusations and continues to tarnish his legacy while the other admitted to it and is now an after thought.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

snoman4 said:


> I wasnt thinking youre OhioBooners brother...I was thinking you or Plamated had "created" the alter account that some were thinking is Ohio Booners. It was created in January and many were thinking it was OB since the first posts by that account were in this thread. I figured it might have been you or Palmated because of the sarcasm of the posts and you posted right around the time Beaman said something about alter accounts ROFL. I thought yall were just having some fun in the thread.
> 
> The alter they were talking about that I thought might have been yall was was the 145nWV account.......


Ok im Lost here Snowman fill me in


----------



## mthcharlestown

I think we should support him in a run for Congress....he would fit right in with Washington!


----------



## HCH

So, has it been determined if OB and chasinwhitetails, is the same person? I saw where it was mentioned they have the same birthday? Is the consensus, that OG is a penned deer?


----------



## Mr. Man

krabbiepatty said:


> I read one of the "Big Boy" threads this am. OB was one of DB's critics. I think DB just has an axe to grind. I think the stuff he is posting now makes him a DB of a different type. I call :bs:


Revenge is a dish best served cold. This may be one of the biggest, coldest dishes ever, even though it may not have been about revenge.


----------



## cypert2

Fortyneck said:


> Source Ban still tops imo.


Yeah. There have been dozens, probably hundreds, of parodies made from "Downfall." The source definitely the best one on here. There was a poker related one a few years back that was superb. Of course, it wasn't on AT.


----------



## Mr. Man

It's great going back and reading some of the comments when this started unfolding. Very entertaining. Especially some of the stuff from bsites9 and Fullstrutter.


----------



## cypert2

HCH said:


> So, has it been determined if OB and chasinwhitetails, is the same person? I saw where it was mentioned they have the same birthday? Is the consensus, that OG is a penned deer?


No and no.


----------



## DB444

Mr. Man said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold. This may be one of the biggest, coldest dishes ever, even though it may not have been about revenge.


This was definitely not about revenge or anything to do with me or a deer. This was brought up initially to call him out to force him to look at his behavior and re evaluate how his practices fit into His self proclaimed Christianity. I really don't have a problem with a man hunting HF or mounting replica deer racks. I do have a problem with it if he presents it as legitimate in an effort to make himself god like thus humbling many legitimate hunters into thinking they are inferior. I had no idea of how deep his deception runs but if I was guessing we have just uncovered the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## DB444

trucker3573 said:


> At a loss. Too much bull**** to read. Did the dean guy ever post any real evidence to backup accusations?? If so what post #? While it is weird OB dissapeared seems like a lot of people are kicking him with no real evidence! Unless I missed it...please inform me if I did as I could take no more after like page 50
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


You missed it and get to reading slacker!


----------



## Mr. Man

Dean Bower said:


> This was definitely not about revenge or anything to do with me or a deer. This was brought up initially to call him out to force him to look at his behavior and re evaluate how his practices fit into His self proclaimed Christianity. I really don't have a problem with a man hunting HF or mounting replica deer racks. I do have a problem with it if he presents it as legitimate in an effort to make himself god like thus humbling many legitimate hunters into thinking they are inferior. I had no idea of how deep his deception runs but if I was guessing we have just uncovered the tip of the iceberg.


I never thought it was about revenge, Dean. That's why I said that. It just worked out that way. I'm glad you called him on it, as I can't stand a blatant liar. Too bad you had to endure some of the comments on here for exposing a fraud, but I'm sure you could handle it.


----------



## Mr. Man

trucker3573 said:


> At a loss. Too much bull**** to read. Did the dean guy ever post any real evidence to backup accusations?? If so what post #? While it is weird OB dissapeared seems like a lot of people are kicking him with no real evidence! Unless I missed it...please inform me if I did as I could take no more after like page 50
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Plenty of evidence. The guy turned out to be the Bernie Madoff of deer hunting leg humpers.


----------



## Big Country

trucker3573 said:


> At a loss. Too much bull**** to read. Did the dean guy ever post any real evidence to backup accusations?? If so what post #? While it is weird OB dissapeared seems like a lot of people are kicking him with no real evidence! Unless I missed it...please inform me if I did as I could take no more after like page 50
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Post # 585…..and several more since then.


----------



## flinginairos

Dean Bower said:


> This was definitely not about revenge or anything to do with me or a deer. This was brought up initially to call him out to force him to look at his behavior and re evaluate how his practices fit into His self proclaimed Christianity. I really don't have a problem with a man hunting HF or mounting replica deer racks. I do have a problem with it if he presents it as legitimate in an effort to make himself god like thus humbling many legitimate hunters into thinking they are inferior. I had no idea of how deep his deception runs but if I was guessing we have just uncovered the tip of the iceberg.


Well said Dean!


----------



## saskguy

I too bet she was in on it.


----------



## Mandango1

Mandango1 said:


> I like this one from awhile back..Quoting...OB
> 
> 
> ohiobooners's Avatar
> 
> ohiobooners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohiobooners is offline Registered User
> Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
> 
> Join Date:Mar 2008Locationromised LandPosts:2,787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in this situation. The best farm I hunt is owned by an 87 year old farmer. He has owned the land since 1958 when his grandfather gave it to him. I have a unique situation though. This farm remained unhunted for nearly 20 years before I came along. The land owner is very, and I mean VERY, particular who is on his land. It took finding out that my grandfather saved his life in WWII for him to grant me permission to hunt the farm. What a once in a million happening but it has opened the door to a great relationship. He tells me about big deer he sees in the crops over the summer and he ALWAYS gets excited when I knock one down. He isn't a hunter and has no sons. I would never hide a deer from him. He has let me on to family land he treasures more than anything. He's more likely to have someone arrested for being on his land than he is to tell them about a big deer so Im lucky. He trusts me with his farm and the slightest deviation from the truth would ruin that relationship. I love hunting big bucks but my character and morals far outweigh any deer


For those of you who missed it..this was a post that "OhioBooners" replied to a guy about one of his Prized Farms he hunts


----------



## Siouxme

I don't post as often as I do in hunting season, but I snoop a little bit to see if there are any good reads. Mainly when dropping a deuce. I check here and DIY. I ignored the OB threads, read a little about OG and stuck to the seasonal threads. I saw this post originally come out and thought, who really cares, its time to kill turkeys and then a few days later I saw 76 pages!!!! Why would people care that much. I believe it was Monday when I first opened the topic at page 76 and saw that I need to read more and start at the beginning...4 days later... I am to the end. Quite the story, a lot of ignorant risks by others to potentially get it shut down and another guy that attempted to get his 15 minutes of fame (not OB). I wonder how many OB's there are and if a particular member is OB that has not been suspected. 

I appreciate the mods work on this, they have been more then gracious. There are few guys that seem to always try to stir the pot too much or push the envelope as far as they can. A little ridiculous, but these forums are meant for entertainment of all and whatever floats your boat feel free to launch. 

Not that anyone cares about what my thoughts may be, but here goes...

Extremely elaborate scam that required others to participate. I don't believe these others are listed as potential suspects. Remember, with OB, all the attention has to be about them. After reading through the threads, another member tends to behave the same way? Is it OB's alternate? 

What's the story on the hunt a member went on with him? How did he go about passing on a 165" and this member being shocked by the decision? Where the in the same tree? 

What does Dean mean by the red wall? He shows us an OB claimed deer and then a mountain lion in front of a red wall at Dean's house? Dean saying that picture OB showed is actually Dean's buck?

Why did Chasen talk in riddles with no punctuation? He talked to OB, shared pics with him, gave him a "false" location and then they both said the buck was 12-15 miles outside of his home range? Seems that they both knew where the home range was...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I just read the first few pages,if Chad would have said drink the Koolaid you guys would have WOW!!


----------



## snoman4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok im Lost here Snowman fill me in


There was an account called 145nWV that started posting in this thread after Ohio Booners was called out and Ohio Booners has never showed back up. Some people were thinking the 145nWV account is really Ohio Booners. The account was created in January back during one of your bans so I thought it may have been you. The posts dripped with sarcasm Palmated style. Beaman had posted about alters popping up as well right as Amish Archer was posting and I know Amish loves to have a good time and poke fun with sarcasm, that seems to be lost on some people, so I thought this "alter" account may have been him as well since Beaman posted his reminder about alters shortly after Amish made his first post and right at about the same time this 145nWV account started posting.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I finally caught up with every page.

I believe the big deer to be real, and OB was just going to ride Chasens coattail about the big deer and then once the spotlight was on him (as in the trophy pursuit videos) he was going to "kill" another monster that no one knew about. Which was either going to be a pen deer, mounted shed antlers, or a replica.

He was just using Chasen and OG as pawns to get himself in the spotlight and then bam here is my consolation deer, which he had already said was something special also.


----------



## DB444

Siouxme said:


> I don't post as often as I do in hunting season, but I snoop a little bit to see if there are any good reads. Mainly when dropping a deuce. I check here and DIY. I ignored the OB threads, read a little about OG and stuck to the seasonal threads. I saw this post originally come out and thought, who really cares, its time to kill turkeys and then a few days later I saw 76 pages!!!! Why would people care that much. I believe it was Monday when I first opened the topic at page 76 and saw that I need to read more and start at the beginning...4 days later... I am to the end. Quite the story, a lot of ignorant risks by others to potentially get it shut down and another guy that attempted to get his 15 minutes of fame (not OB). I wonder how many OB's there are and if a particular member is OB that has not been suspected.
> 
> I appreciate the mods work on this, they have been more then gracious. There are few guys that seem to always try to stir the pot too much or push the envelope as far as they can. A little ridiculous, but these forums are meant for entertainment of all and whatever floats your boat feel free to launch.
> 
> Not that anyone cares about what my thoughts may be, but here goes...
> 
> Extremely elaborate scam that required others to participate. I don't believe these others are listed as potential suspects. Remember, with OB, all the attention has to be about them. After reading through the threads, another member tends to behave the same way? Is it OB's alternate?
> 
> What's the story on the hunt a member went on with him? How did he go about passing on a 165" and this member being shocked by the decision? Where the in the same tree?
> 
> What does Dean mean by the red wall? He shows us an OB claimed deer and then a mountain lion in front of a red wall at Dean's house? Dean saying that picture OB showed is actually Dean's buck?
> 
> Why did Chasen talk in riddles with no punctuation? He talked to OB, shared pics with him, gave him a "false" location and then they both said the buck was 12-15 miles outside of his home range? Seems that they both knew where the home range was...


The buck on the red wall is what originally made me suspicious of OB. I have a good friend whom used to be a taxidermist and had a wall like that. If memory serves me correctly I saw that same buck on that wall but I could have been wrong?? Anyhow, I figured out he was a fraud from Fb


----------



## palmatedbuck04

snoman4 said:


> The account was created in January back during one of your bans g.


During" ONE "of my bans? Easy there brother i was wrongly convicted LMAO


----------



## DaneHunter

I shot a 6 pound squirrel once...


----------



## Big Country

trucker3573 said:


> Ok thanks...just hard to read all the crap in between from the peanut gallery like me.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



We are ALL in the peanut gallery, and finding one post in this monster is like finding the proverbial needle in the haystack. :chortle:


----------



## snoman4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> During" ONE "of my bans? Easy there brother i was wrongly convicted LMAO


Haha anywho I was playing Junior Detective trying to figure out who the alter belongs to because I dont think it belongs to OB.


----------



## crazy4hunting

Mr. Man said:


> It's great going back and reading some of the comments when this started unfolding. Very entertaining. Especially some of the stuff from bsites9 and Fullstrutter.


Couldn't agree more. Some strong words, that are now meaningless


----------



## BP1992

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I just read the first few pages,if Chad would have said drink the Koolaid you guys would have WOW!!


No kidding!! Disgusting how so many people can worship a stranger on the internet like that. I never did like the tool, especially after he posted a pic of himself with his 2 big "fake" bucks while posing in his holey designer jeans with his plaid shirt. The first proof of his lies on page 24.....Post #585.


----------



## King

palmatedbuck04 said:


> During" ONE "of my bans? Easy there brother i was wrongly convicted LMAO


:lol3:


----------



## snoodcrusher

Dean Bower said:


> This was definitely not about revenge or anything to do with me or a deer. This was brought up initially to call him out to force him to look at his behavior and re evaluate how his practices fit into His self proclaimed Christianity. I really don't have a problem with a man hunting HF or mounting replica deer racks. I do have a problem with it if he presents it as legitimate in an effort to make himself god like thus humbling many legitimate hunters into thinking they are inferior. I had no idea of how deep his deception runs but if I was guessing we have just uncovered the tip of the iceberg.


Good post Dean. Glad you're back buddy !


----------



## Big Country

trucker3573 said:


> Ok....*the posted replica rack doesn't look like any of the bucks from post 281 to me??* Guess I am crazy but will keep reading. Have to go to bed for the day. Never followed the guy nor do I hang much in this section....guess I am trying to figure out why I even care...lol I need to go to sleep before this thread has me up all day.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


left side picture on bottom row……the mount on the fence post. 100% the same buck as the replica……it IS a replica.  One of our members actually contacted Replica Racks to determine the origin of that replica. Killed in the 1980`s in Tennessee, and it did not have drop tines, they were added by the replica company at a later date.


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> left side picture on bottom row……the mount on the fence post. 100% the same buck as the replica……it IS a replica.  One of our members actually contacted Replica Racks to determine the origin of that replica. Killed in the 1980`s in Tennessee, and it did not have drop tines, they were added by the replica company at a later date.


Replica company said it was one of theirs


----------



## HCH

snoodcrusher said:


> good post dean. Glad you're back buddy !


x2


----------



## Juneauhunt

If you haven't already done so, go to the DD site and find the pic with the unicorn buck. Kind of a kick to the gut when you see it there for yourself. Warning: you'll have to scroll through oodles of Upper Mongolian tri-colored sassafrass river sheep and other oddities before you see it.


----------



## rmscustom

Love all the guys coming forward now that have seen through OB for years


----------



## flinginairos

Juneauhunt said:


> If you haven't already done so, go to the DD site and find the pic with the unicorn buck. Kind of a kick to the gut when you see it there for yourself. Warning: you'll have to scroll through oodles of Upper Mongolian tri-colored sassafrass river sheep and other oddities before you see it.


Don't forget the facepainted dudes with baby zebras! LMAO


----------



## BigDeer

Onpoint85 said:


> Dean ain't got nothin on Chad. He said he'd give Chad a chance to save face thst all he had to do was come clean... Dean never brought anything out thst he said he could and I believe it's because it was all a bluff and that he actually has nothing. And even if he does have something I very Seriousaly doubt it's any dirt on how OB deer hunts. This man knows big deer and is in big deer country. I very Seriousaly doubt he has to cheat to make it happen. If he does have dirt on him it's probably something stupid.


Missed it by....that much!


----------



## benkharr

rmscustom said:


> Love all the guys coming forward now that have seen through OB for years


Bunch of visionaries. 

I will be the first to say I was fooled. Heck I don't know this guy from Adam and would like to think some guys have exceptional farms and can kill deer that caliber.


----------



## DaneHunter

Anyone check out DD's "Clearance" hunts? They are all in wooden stables... do they release them before you shoot them, or do you shoot them chained to the wall?


----------



## DB444

The FB interaction between OB and myself-- note the word LEGIT in the first post--I already knew about the HF buck because of the picture I found while I was looking for the HF ranch he got the huge hog on. OB made the statement about the number of 150+ bucks he got and I knew he had a real problem. 
Don't forget the reference to God has given me. God didn't do this brother!

Dean Bower
Chad, If your seriously interested in killing big deer legit as it gets pm me. I'd like to go check out that "Big Boy" area again this fall. Maybe we could drop down there one weekend and freshen the mineral licks I put out and put a camera on it?? I doubt big boy is still alive but the area has many giants, especially for WV. I could show you around the area and maybe makes some plans to attack come this fall.
May 9 at 2:11pm

Chad Tefft
Dean -
May 9 at 2:15pm · Sent from Chat

Chad Tefft
oops...sorry...still typing lol
May 9 at 2:15pm · Sent from Chat

Chad Tefft
I do love chasing mountain bucks more than anything. I have had a good deal of luck over the years in Ohio. God has given me 17 deer over 150 BUT there is NOTHING like chasing big bucks in the mountains. I would def be interested. I would love to go down and look around with ya Sir
May 9 at 2:16pm · Sent from Chat


----------



## Onpoint85

BigDeer said:


> Missed it by....that much!


Haha. And a couple pages later, I was the first to admit in was wrong. I liked chad. If you'll look at his threads you'll notice I wasn't one of his admirers, hell I don't think I ever even commented on any of his threads, maybe one or two. Not sure. 
We talked a few times via pm and he seemed like a good guy. I thought he was for real. Hell it seemed believable. I'm only 29 and have a lot of good bucks. Not Boone and Crockett class bucks but I work with what I got. Most of my bucks are in the 130-150 class with one lucky and I mean lucky 180. Had no idea he was there. Got him thr first time I ever hunted a new farm I had. If ya got the deer that I "thought" he did. Then it's not an unbelievable story. I haven't been on AT much since january. Turkey season came in and I migrated to old gobbler. I know I was wrong and wish i had never defended the *******.


----------



## BigDeer

Onpoint85 said:


> Haha. And a couple pages later, I was the first to admit in was wrong. I liked chad. If you'll look at his threads you'll notice I wasn't one of his admirers, hell I don't think I ever even commented on any of his threads, maybe one or two. Not sure.
> We talked a few times via pm and he seemed like a good guy. I thought he was for real. Hell it seemed believable. I'm only 29 and have a lot of good bucks. Not Boone and Crockett class bucks but I work with what I got. Most of my bucks are in the 130-150 class with one lucky and I mean lucky 180. Had no idea he was there. Got him thr first time I ever hunted a new farm I had. If ya got the deer that I "thought" he did. Then it's not an unbelievable story. I haven't been on AT much since january. Turkey season came in and I migrated to old gobbler. I know I was wrong and wish i had never defended the *******.


All good, just funny looking at it now. Have a good one


----------



## ravensgait

Looks like you can shoot most anything on that ranch, LOL this guy shot a Cow, one that actually goes mooo lol.. A Watusi .


----------



## bjmostel

ravensgait said:


> Looks like you can shoot most anything on that ranch, LOL this guy shot a Cow, one that actually goes mooo lol.. A Watusi .


Sure glad he had silencers on his string or he may have not gotten that one.


----------



## rmscustom

benkharr said:


> Bunch of visionaries.
> 
> I will be the first to say I was fooled. Heck I don't know this guy from Adam and would like to think some guys have exceptional farms and can kill deer that caliber.


I was in the same boat... The one thing that never sat well with me was how willing he was to give someone else a chance at it... Just didn't make sense in my mind but I've probably never been described as unselfish. haha


----------



## elkstalkr

Well honestly if I was going to hunt there I would have more interest in shooting that cow than a deer at that place!!!


----------



## RedbeardHD90

Bored at work so I went to the DD ranch and clicked thru the photo album. Seeing those pic of North American Zebra hunted gives me the same feeling as looking at convicted sex offenders.


----------



## Rolo

palmatedbuck04 said:


> During" ONE "of my bans? Easy there brother i was wrongly convicted LMAO



:RockOn: Post of the day, in this thread at least. :wink:


----------



## Onpoint85

ravensgait said:


> Looks like you can shoot most anything on that ranch, LOL this guy shot a Cow, one that actually goes mooo lol.. A Watusi .


Oh my. 
Some people got more money than they have sense


----------



## DaneHunter

Im not against high fenced hunts, but those seem a little ridiculous. I dont want a hand fed animals or one that is trapped in a corridor next to a tree stand. I technically do a "high fenced" hog hunt every year, but its 600 acres, not 6 acres. They also have buffalo in a 700 acres pasture but Im not sure if they are docile or not.


----------



## whack&stack

Siouxme said:


> I don't post as often as I do in hunting season, but I snoop a little bit to see if there are any good reads. Mainly when dropping a deuce. I check here and DIY. I ignored the OB threads, read a little about OG and stuck to the seasonal threads. I saw this post originally come out and thought, who really cares, its time to kill turkeys and then a few days later I saw 76 pages!!!! Why would people care that much. I believe it was Monday when I first opened the topic at page 76 and saw that I need to read more and start at the beginning...4 days later... I am to the end. Quite the story, a lot of ignorant risks by others to potentially get it shut down and another guy that attempted to get his 15 minutes of fame (not OB). I wonder how many OB's there are and if a particular member is OB that has not been suspected.
> 
> I appreciate the mods work on this, they have been more then gracious. There are few guys that seem to always try to stir the pot too much or push the envelope as far as they can. A little ridiculous, but these forums are meant for entertainment of all and whatever floats your boat feel free to launch.
> 
> Not that anyone cares about what my thoughts may be, but here goes...
> 
> Extremely elaborate scam that required others to participate. I don't believe these others are listed as potential suspects. Remember, with OB, all the attention has to be about them. After reading through the threads, another member tends to behave the same way? Is it OB's alternate?
> 
> What's the story on the hunt a member went on with him? How did he go about passing on a 165" and this member being shocked by the decision? Where the in the same tree?
> 
> What does Dean mean by the red wall? He shows us an OB claimed deer and then a mountain lion in front of a red wall at Dean's house? Dean saying that picture OB showed is actually Dean's buck?
> 
> Why did Chasen talk in riddles with no punctuation? He talked to OB, shared pics with him, gave him a "false" location and then they both said the buck was 12-15 miles outside of his home range? Seems that they both knew where the home range was...


Tried a pm. No response. I'm not sure how the one 3 hour evening sit I went on has any relevancy to this situation but let me explain the hunt. 

Myself and another member were invited to go hunting at one of his Ohio farms early season last year. So we did. We met rode up with him and he showed us the general lay of the land pointed out some spots that could be decent to hang a stand. He showed us (general direction) where he was going said hang em wherever you want I'll see ya back here at the barn at dark. So we hung our stands in different areas climbed and sat for about 3 hours till dark. I saw some does the other member saw 6-8 smaller bucks and some does and Chad said he had a 165 at 18 yards but that buck was with a 180 two nights ago and he passed him in hopes of having the 180 come in the field. I said your crazy I woulda shot the 165. Now I have no proof he did or didn't see the buck. I couldn't see the field he was hunting from where I was. The other member could not either. Again no proof. Don't know if it was a lie or not. What I do know is no deer were killed that night by anyone involved. The farm was just a regular farm in south east Ohio. No high fence. 

So there we go the whole mystery surrounding the one evening hunt we went on. Any additional questions?


----------



## JRN11

I don't spend as much time on here as I used to. I just saw how this thread blew up today. I went back and looked at the evidence from post #281 and I agree with everyone. Can someone post a summary of what went down? I see that some or all of his kills are fake. Do we think OG is a pen deer now?


----------



## Scotty C

fap1800 said:


> I bet she was in on it and the plan was to be the next Lee and Tiffany. Endorsements, tv show, etc.
> 
> I do feel kinda bad for the dude's kids...assuming they're real. OB's name is out there and he's tied to this for life and it won't be too long before one of his children find out about it and know dad and mom are of questionable character.
> 
> The best thing OB could have done and maybe still can do is to come clean. Lay it all out on the table...here, FB, wherever he can. It's the first rule of thumb in PR...jump out in front of the story. There are many examples of it in sports today, i.e Roger Clemens and Andy Pettitte. One of them fought the accusations and continues to tarnish his legacy while the other admitted to it and is now an after thought.


Seriously?
You guys don't get it.
Anyone outside of the hunting world doesn't give a crap about this. I am a teacher and I was explaining it in the faculty room and they looked at me like I was speaking a different language. 
Actually many guys that do hunt will never hear of this. OB can probably go on with his life and career... Except that career will never be in the outdoor industry like he was planning. 

The first and foremost reason these threads run for so many pages is because everyone loves to see "A train wreck."
Many of us followed his posts and thought he was a genuine big buck killer. And for the guys that want to come on here and say "I knew it all along" that's not the issue here... The issue is if OB's life will be ruined.. Get real?? Most people in his hometown won't even know!!


----------



## cypert2

rmscustom said:


> Love all the guys coming forward now that have seen through OB for years


I'll assure you there were plenty of people that didn't fall for OB. Look at the regular AT posters posting on here now that never posted on any of OB's threads. Just cause they didn't call him out doesn't mean they fell for him. Without proof you would just cause a big pissing match. Look how DB was treated when he first posted and gave OB a chance to do the right thing. He was ridiculed by all of OB's fans. But he had the trump card. He had proof.


----------



## jbasto

I wouldn't think a guy would need camo to shoot a cow.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

JRN11 said:


> I don't spend as much time on here as I used to. I just saw how this thread blew up today. I went back and looked at the evidence from post #281 and I agree with everyone. Can someone post a summary of what went down? I see that some or all of his kills are fake. Do we think OG is a pen deer now?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=118


----------



## Rolo

whack&stack said:


> Any additional questions?


Yeah...any idea where I can find a broken down up-right freezer in Wyoming? :wink:


----------



## BoHunter0210

JRN11 said:


> I don't spend as much time on here as I used to. I just saw how this thread blew up today. I went back and looked at the evidence from post #281 and I agree with everyone. Can someone post a summary of what went down? I see that some or all of his kills are fake. Do we think OG is a pen deer now?


OB has shot some penned deer. He also has mounts of replicas that he claims to have killed. Chasen and 195BC say that OG is real and is free ranging. OB may have been trying to pull a fast one on here by killing a HF deer and trying to pass it off as OG, the new World Record. Lots of Speculation, but could also be all true...


----------



## whack&stack

Rolo said:


> Yeah...any idea where I can find a broken down up-right freezer in Wyoming? :wink:


Craigslist.


----------



## jbasto

bjmostel said:


> Sure glad he had silencers on his string or he may have not gotten that one.


Glad he wore camo. :wink:


----------



## Steel185

Hey OhioBooner, I didn't get a chance to read any of this tread just the first few posts, I want to commend you on your "challenge" and wish you luck in your quest. I to am also taking on a challenge and I understand the drive and determination it takes to hunt an illusive animal. I have a tail cam picture of a buck I'm trying to hunt this coming season, its not as wide as yours but its pretty tall and a huge neck. I don't think i will document it, but I'll send in pictures if i ever see it again. Wish me luck!














LOL


----------



## Briar

Wow....what a great read. Since it seems to be slowing down the only thing I have to ask is how in the world does a fella have time to live an alter ego online at all times of the day? I mean geez it had to be exhausting. I would think you would almost want it to come to an end.


----------



## Marvin

this actually makes Spook look good... mega douche canoe...


----------



## JRN11

Flatwoodshunter said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=118


Thanks. Good summary here.


----------



## Siouxme

whack&stack said:


> Tried a pm. No response. I'm not sure how the one 3 hour evening sit I went on has any relevancy to this situation but let me explain the hunt.
> 
> Myself and another member were invited to go hunting at one of his Ohio farms early season last year. So we did. We met rode up with him and he showed us the general lay of the land pointed out some spots that could be decent to hang a stand. He showed us (general direction) where he was going said hang em wherever you want I'll see ya back here at the barn at dark. So we hung our stands in different areas climbed and sat for about 3 hours till dark. I saw some does the other member saw 6-8 smaller bucks and some does and Chad said he had a 165 at 18 yards but that buck was with a 180 two nights ago and he passed him in hopes of having the 180 come in the field. I said your crazy I woulda shot the 165. Now I have no proof he did or didn't see the buck. I couldn't see the field he was hunting from where I was. The other member could not either. Again no proof. Don't know if it was a lie or not. What I do know is no deer were killed that night by anyone involved. The farm was just a regular farm in south east Ohio. No high fence.
> 
> So there we go the whole mystery surrounding the one evening hunt we went on. Any additional questions?



I'm sorry if you felt I was implying that you were in on it. Not my intentions, just curious if said 165" was saw by a real person or just OB. A sighted 165" by someone other then OB gives a sliver of chance that OG is a real deer. As others have stated, it'd be nice to believe a WR is walking free range. I'm sure there is, but documented evidence by a non-shady individual is lacking.


----------



## Joebert

Ahhhhh I wanna see the original video of this but nothing works at all:/ anyone got a link to a working one ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

You guys are like a wild west posse trying to lynch OB he just might be innocent you know


----------



## elkstalkr

jbasto said:


> I wouldn't think a guy would need camo to shoot a cow.


Honestly you don't need camo to shoot a dang deer. I don't get the camo obsession when it comes to big game hunting, it doesn't matter what you wear so long as you break yourself up. The range of colors they can see is lacking at best.

The only time I worry about wearing camo is turkey/waterfowl hunting. There is a reason birds have a million different colors and often the male is very bright compared to the female. They can actually see all those colors!


----------



## rodney482

Marvin said:


> this actually makes Spook look good... mega douche canoe...


Not sure thats possible


----------



## bjmostel

Marvin said:


> this actually makes Spook look good... mega douche canoe...


I dunno about this but I'm willing to bet him and Spook are hanging out on some carribean island right now together in speedos.


----------



## rodney482

bjmostel said:


> I dunno about this but I'm willing to bet him and Spook are hanging out on some carribean island right now together in speedos.


While Marc is creeping around in his Ghillie


----------



## Big Country

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You guys are like a wild west posse trying to lynch OB he just might be innocent you know



There are two things we know he is not innocent on…….passing off a high fence kill, and a set of replicated antlers as two fair chase trophies.

Opinions may vary, but mine is that while shooting a high fence buck and mounting a set of replica`s are no big deal……..lying about them are.


----------



## Jenn79

ravensgait said:


> Looks like you can shoot most anything on that ranch, LOL this guy shot a Cow, one that actually goes mooo lol.. A Watusi .


I'm speechless...


----------



## ravensgait

whack&stack said:


> Tried a pm. No response. I'm not sure how the one 3 hour evening sit I went on has any relevancy to this situation but let me explain the hunt.
> 
> Myself and another member were invited to go hunting at one of his Ohio farms early season last year. So we did. We met rode up with him and he showed us the general lay of the land pointed out some spots that could be decent to hang a stand. He showed us (general direction) where he was going said hang em wherever you want I'll see ya back here at the barn at dark. So we hung our stands in different areas climbed and sat for about 3 hours till dark. I saw some does the other member saw 6-8 smaller bucks and some does and Chad said he had a 165 at 18 yards but that buck was with a 180 two nights ago and he passed him in hopes of having the 180 come in the field. I said your crazy I woulda shot the 165. Now I have no proof he did or didn't see the buck. I couldn't see the field he was hunting from where I was. The other member could not either. Again no proof. Don't know if it was a lie or not. What I do know is no deer were killed that night by anyone involved. The farm was just a regular farm in south east Ohio. No high fence.
> 
> So there we go the whole mystery surrounding the one evening hunt we went on. Any additional questions?


Whack you are not on trail here, actually no one is. I have always thought of you as one of the good ones here so don't let a few people here run ya off !! 



cypert2 said:


> I'll assure you there were plenty of people that didn't fall for OB. Look at the regular AT posters posting on here now that never posted on any of OB's threads. Just cause they didn't call him out doesn't mean they fell for him. Without proof you would just cause a big pissing match. Look how DB was treated when he first posted and gave OB a chance to do the right thing. He was ridiculed by all of OB's fans. But he had the trump card. He had proof.


I saw the first thread Ohio giant --- looked at the beginning of the thread to see the deer. Didn't look at these threads until they blew up , to see what happened IE when one gains that many pages in a day something happened . An interesting story and it is to bad that OB seems to have been just a fake and disappointed so many here and I imagine those who were close followers of the story feel used and cheated and want to get some back. 


One thing about it, before any deer is declared a World Record it is going to be Xrayed and tested to make sure it is real and didn't come off a farm. They are going to as sure as they possibly can before B&C or P&Y declare a deer a the new World record. best to shut up about it until you have that Possible WR on the ground and then be prepared to be scrutinized ! Randy


----------



## flinginairos

jennz1999 said:


> I'm speechless...


I looked at the DD Ranch pics as well and it honestly made me sick to my stomach!


----------



## ravensgait

jennz1999 said:


> I'm speechless...


Well it looks like a younger one so probably tasted pretty good.


I have no issue with HF hunting , have actually thought about going to one of the big ranches for a red deer and am thinking of taking my daughter to one this fall for a sheep hunt . I posted that picture because I thought it was funny .Randy


----------



## redneckromeo

That video was awesome!!! I haven't laughed that hard in years. An instant classic that will be watched over and over! Thank you!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Big Country said:


> There are two things we know he is not innocent on…….passing off a high fence kill, and a set of replicated antlers as two fair chase trophies.
> 
> Opinions may vary, but mine is that while shooting a high fence buck and mounting a set of replica`s are no big deal……..lying about them are.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## BigDeer

ravensgait said:


> Well it looks like a younger one so probably tasted pretty good.
> 
> 
> I have no issue with HF hunting , have actually thought about going to one of the big ranches for a red deer and am thinking of taking my daughter to one this fall for a sheep hunt . I posted that picture because I thought it was funny .Randy


Legal and the dude paid for it, whatever floats his boat. Maybe those horns are on the front of his Escalade now.. Some of those 'goat's look like a mix of dog/goat/fuzzy wuzzy bear. But I don't claim to know all the goat/sheep species that well either. Those hogs look like fun.


----------



## fap1800

Scotty C said:


> Seriously?
> You guys don't get it.
> Anyone outside of the hunting world doesn't give a crap about this. I am a teacher and I was explaining it in the faculty room and they looked at me like I was speaking a different language.
> Actually many guys that do hunt will never hear of this. OB can probably go on with his life and career... Except that career will never be in the outdoor industry like he was planning.
> 
> The first and foremost reason these threads run for so many pages is because everyone loves to see "A train wreck."
> Many of us followed his posts and thought he was a genuine big buck killer. And for the guys that want to come on here and say "I knew it all along" that's not the issue here... The issue is if OB's life will be ruined.. Get real?? Most people in his hometown won't even know!!


Not exactly sure where I said the man's life was ruined, but you're the expert so I'll defer to you and your "faculty" example since you're a teacher and all. Nuf said. 

I don't know about you, but if I found out my old man attempted a scam similar to this I'd lose more than just an ounce of respect for him.


----------



## Juneauhunt

ravensgait said:


> Looks like you can shoot most anything on that ranch, LOL this guy shot a Cow, one that actually goes mooo lol.. A Watusi .


He carries his mass all the way to the tips.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Just some thoughts...

The odds of killing one Booner is astronomical, but killing multiple Booners is almost unheard of. Of course, there are folks that have done it. But, for one young person to claim to have killed so many in one area is pretty unreal when you really think about it. Should have been a red flag. What are the odds that multiple bucks reach Booner status over and over in the same area so close in years.

Looking at the pics from Marc Anthony is literally comical. Does he expect people to think they are "kill shots"?!?! It is obvious that several of this "bucks" are nothing more than mounts that he is trying to make look like he is posing with them! There are no bodies!! Also, no blood in any of the pics. What a tool!!!

Pretty sad state of affairs...


----------



## benkharr

Haha


----------



## sticknstring33

Anyone else ready for a new development to break?


----------



## Liv4Rut

HNTRDAN said:


> Just some thoughts...
> 
> The odds of killing one Booner is astronomical, but killing multiple Booners is almost unheard of. Of course, there are folks that have done it. But, for one young person to claim to have killed so many in one area is pretty unreal when you really think about it. Should have been a red flag. What are the odds that multiple bucks reach Booner status over and over in the same area so close in years.
> 
> Looking at the pics from Marc Anthony is literally comical. Does he expect people to think they are "kill shots"?!?! It is obvious that several of this "bucks" are nothing more than mounts that he is trying to make look like he is posing with them! There are no bodies!! Also, no blood in any of the pics. What a tool!!!
> 
> Pretty sad state of affairs...


I always figured this guy was just like my buddy Fred. Just a stone cold big buck killer. My buddy is 31 as well and has taken 5 gross booners with his bow on public ground and 2 with a gun on private. 6 between 170 and 176 and one over 200. He gets it done year in and year out and has a very impressive track record with multiple 150-160s as well. They are all 100% legit as I was there in the same woods, we hunt all the same places, ride there together. One was taken out of my tree when I was 80 yards away sitting in another stand. There are definitely guys out there who can do it every year and I thought OB was one of them. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Juneauhunt said:


> He carries his mass all the way to the tips.


The cow or the guy????


----------



## ravensgait

shawn_in_MA said:


> The cow or the guy????


Ummm didn't look that closely!!! Didn't want to look that closely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwm

shawn_in_MA said:


> The cow or the guy????


LOL!!!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## APAsuphan

sticknstring33 said:


> Anyone else ready for a new development to break?


What you got?


----------



## Juneauhunt

shawn_in_MA said:


> The cow or the guy????


My complements :yo:


----------



## Muy Grande

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


:set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud:


----------



## robampton

jbasto said:


> I wouldn't think a guy would need camo to shoot a cow.


Ah, you are very mistaken. Those cows are extremely wary and elusive. In fact, the ranch didn't even know they had them there.


----------



## BigDeer

robampton said:


> Ah, you are very mistaken. Those cows are extremely wary and elusive. In fact, the ranch didn't even know they had them there.


Yeah, those things are like ninja in the cattle/bovine/whateverthatthingis world


----------



## basnbuks

Lookin back on the other forum i came across this, pretty sure was my 1st time id ever heard of the looser!!


----------



## droptine11

The 16 year old doe thing is outrageous! haha He was for sure a good deceiver


----------



## benkharr

basnbuks said:


> Lookin back on the other forum i came across this, pretty sure was my 1st time id ever heard of the looser!!


Guess you had the last word


----------



## LiteSpeed1

robampton said:


> Ah, you are very mistaken. Those cows are extremely wary and elusive. * In fact, the ranch didn't even know they had them there*.


LOL! How could they not know? Maybe they thought they are a native species.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

basnbuks said:


> Lookin back on the other forum i came across this, pretty sure was my 1st time id ever heard of the looser!!


He didn't like the fact that you straight up called him out did he?!? LOL 

Good job man!


----------



## basnbuks

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> He didn't like the fact that you straight up called him out did he?!? LOL
> 
> Good job man!


He was very defensive anytime i was around, i saw thru that clown.....ive always said he was obsessed with Lee Lakowski


----------



## basnbuks

benkharr said:


> Guess you had the last word


Does this clear me from the quiver sniffer club? Lol


----------



## benkharr

basnbuks said:


> Does this clear me from the quiver sniffer club? Lol


Only those in the club are cleared. By the looks of it the club is growing daily!


----------



## SamPotter

Don't forget that OB claimed to have found the sheds of the Amish Schmucker buck and to have been hot on his trail before the buck was killed.... If there was a big buck in OH, OB was in-the-know...


----------



## QS34Reaper

SamPotter said:


> Don't forget that OB claimed to have found the sheds of the Amish Schmucker buck and to have been hot on his trail before the buck was killed.... If there was a big buck in OH, OB was in-the-know...


Still have the message in my FB messages inbox and pic when he told me that. Lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Does anyone here hang with him,or is a friend of his?


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

That video is AWESOME


----------



## WUD DUK

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Does anyone here hang with him,or is a friend of his?


I wondered that myself. If so, I doubt anyone will admit to it.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'll be honest. I never really knew who the hell OB was before this thread blew up. I knew about OG but had no idea who was after him. Lol


----------



## Maxemus

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Does anyone here hang with him,or is a friend of his?


I believe he had many "Internet" acquaintances. Including me. I've never spoken to him and don't know him in person but he came across as a nice humble guy. That is why many on here originally defended him. Hindsight may have taught us all a lesson about life in general. At the end of the day how can a grown man live in a lie? He must be in a really bad place mentally for this to happen. 
The Internet has made the world a much smaller place and forums like this brings people together that otherwise would never meet. We are social creatures that want to coexist with others of our kind and extend our horizons. Events like this have the consequence of making us a bit less trusting and a tad more exclusive of new people. It would be a shame if this incident diminishes our willingness to get to know one another in some capacity. Mr Bower was right and many of us reacted prematurely and came to mr Tefft's defense. I personally never interacted with OB nor glorified him in his monster buck threads (that I remember at least) but we did exchange pm's and emails. There is little doubt that he portrayed himself out to be something he wasn't and he now has to live with those consequences. 
I don't know...maybe some of us are wired differently. I would be dying of shame right now if it was me


----------



## SamPotter

QS34Reaper said:


> Still have the message in my FB messages inbox and pic when he told me that. Lol


Your post with the picture actually made me laugh out loud! Looking back, it would have been fun to know what OB had been up to but not say anything. Then, take some trail cam pictures from Alberta or some other far away place, but post them and say that the pictures were from somewhere near where OB hunted. Then let him do his thing...


----------



## lungpuncher1

Maxemus said:


> I believe he had many "Internet" acquaintances. Including me. I've never spoken to him and don't know him in person but he came across as a nice humble guy. That is why many on here originally defended him. Hindsight may have taught us all a lesson about life in general. At the end of the day how can a grown man live in a lie? He must be in a really bad place mentally for this to happen.
> The Internet has made the world a much smaller place and forums like this brings people together that otherwise would never meet. We are social creatures that want to coexist with others of our kind and extend our horizons. Events like this have the consequence of making us a bit less trusting and a tad more exclusive of new people. It would be a shame if this incident diminishes our willingness to get to know one another in some capacity. Mr Bower was right and many of us reacted prematurely and came to mr Tefft's defense. I personally never interacted with OB nor glorified him in his monster buck threads (that I remember at least) but we did exchange pm's and emails. There is little doubt that he portrayed himself out to be something he wasn't and he now has to live with those consequences.
> I don't know...maybe some of us are wired differently. I would be dying of shame right now if it was me


I agree with your perspective on this and the fact your intelligent enough to find some kind of a lesson to learn from this sir


----------



## SamPotter

Maxemus said:


> I believe he had many "Internet" acquaintances. Including me. I've never spoken to him and don't know him in person but he came across as a nice humble guy. That is why many on here originally defended him. Hindsight may have taught us all a lesson about life in general. At the end of the day how can a grown man live in a lie? He must be in a really bad place mentally for this to happen.
> The Internet has made the world a much smaller place and forums like this brings people together that otherwise would never meet. We are social creatures that want to coexist with others of our kind and extend our horizons. Events like this have the consequence of making us a bit less trusting and a tad more exclusive of new people. It would be a shame if this incident diminishes our willingness to get to know one another in some capacity. Mr Bower was right and many of us reacted prematurely and came to mr Tefft's defense. I personally never interacted with OB nor glorified him in his monster buck threads (that I remember at least) but we did exchange pm's and emails. There is little doubt that he portrayed himself out to be something he wasn't and he now has to live with those consequences.
> I don't know...maybe some of us are wired differently. I would be dying of shame right now if it was me


Well, the "con" in "conman" is short for "confidence man". This is what people like him do to gain your trust and loyalty. Him jumping all over Marc Anthony helped complete the image.


----------



## Juneauhunt

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Does anyone here hang with him,or is a friend of his?


Not me, but a friend of his told me that he started a new fishing show yesterday afternoon after he caught a 16 year old bluegill in a farm pond.

The cell connection was bad, but I think that's what he said. :cell:


----------



## WUD DUK

Juneauhunt said:


> Not me, but a friend of his told me that he started a new fishing show yesterday afternoon after he caught a 16 year old bluegill in a farm pond.
> 
> The cell connection was bad, but I think that's what he said. :cell:


:lol3:


----------



## Tonto79

Holy, I haven't read that much in my life but I finally got through the whole thread ! Summary = douche nozzle hahahahaha


----------



## Onpoint85

What happened to the video. It says "video not found" now


----------



## flinginairos

Onpoint85 said:


> What happened to the video. It says "video not found" now



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3DUcISkcQ


----------



## JOSHM

Here's a text I got from him a few weeks ago! Bahahahaha!


----------



## mn5503

Funny :set1_applaud:


----------



## M4Madness

medicsnoke said:


> just in case some people do not know why the OB video is so funny, its a on going AT spoof


I like a lot of the Hitler videos (even the OB one, LOL!), but consider the 4-year old one about Bushmaster's ACR to be the best. You'd have to be into black rifles to get most of the jokes though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB0Pu-rvFjs


----------



## QS34Reaper

SamPotter said:


> Your post with the picture actually made me laugh out loud! Looking back, it would have been fun to know what OB had been up to but not say anything. Then, take some trail cam pictures from Alberta or some other far away place, but post them and say that the pictures were from somewhere near where OB hunted. Then let him do his thing...


Oh man!!! That would have been hilarious. I think the only reason he posted that was to out do my set of sheds I was showing him. Regardless I gave him the benefit of the doubt on him being truthful on his kills. He now sits on the DO NOT TRUST side of the page!! :wink:


----------



## rodney482

mn5503 said:


> Funny :set1_applaud:




Yep... Sure was.. Dang those holes


----------



## ravensgait

robampton said:


> Ah, you are very mistaken. Those cows are extremely wary and elusive. In fact, the ranch didn't even know they had them there.


yeah they can be Tough to hunt, here is a photo of one I had mounted , would have made the book if not for that left horn ! I hunted her for 4 years before finally getting a shot!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

He probably shot those deer over a cornpile too,which would nullify everything because thats not hunting


----------



## hooiserarcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Does anyone here hang with him,or is a friend of his?


I thought I was a friend. He sure duped me with his fake fairy tales.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hooiserarcher said:


> I thought I was a friend. He sure duped me with his fake fairy tales.


Don i meant like actually near him and hungout maybe hunted with him more than once.


----------



## led0321

In for future reading


----------



## hooiserarcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Don i meant like actually near him and hungout maybe hunted with him more than once.


Thank God that didn't happen but it was in the works for the future.


----------



## Rod Savini

flinginairos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3DUcISkcQ


Lmfao


----------



## rodney482

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Don i meant like actually near him and hungout maybe hunted with him more than once.


He really couldnt have someone that close.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

rodney482 said:


> He really couldnt have someone that close.


Thats what i was thinking Rod


----------



## Joebert

Any links to the original video of the deer ? Or are they all taken down now?


----------



## SamPotter

JOSHM said:


> Here's a text I got from him a few weeks ago! Bahahahaha!


That is beautiful! That magazine may still do an article about him!


----------



## rmscustom

ravensgait said:


> yeah they can be Tough to hunt, here is a photo of one I had mounted , would have made the book if not for that left horn ! I hunted her for 4 years before finally getting a shot!


My neighbors beefers got out last week and tore the crap out of my lawn and I was tempted to fill the freezer... Does the fact they were out of the fence make them fair chase?


----------



## redneckromeo

SamPotter said:


> That is beautiful! That magazine may still do an article about him!


Bet they are glad this story broke before that article did!


----------



## njarcher17

M4Madness said:


> I like a lot of the Hitler videos (even the OB one, LOL!), but consider the 4-year old one about Bushmaster's ACR to be the best. You'd have to be into black rifles to get most of the jokes though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB0Pu-rvFjs


Classic.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Not sure if this has been asked...how many fake/ fictional/ fraudulent etc. deer do you think get entered into the AT Deer Contest? I bet there are a few.

Are you allowed to enter HF deer in the contest?


----------



## Fortyneck

Ohiobooners has the same tastes in deer, trucks, and women…

He likes them big n' flashy, doesn't mind if they're not 100% original, and prefers to find them 2nd hand.


----------



## cypert2

led0321 said:


> In for future reading


I hate to tell you this, but for the full effect you need to start on page 1, but you can probably skip the last 40 or 50. The comments from his fans before he was outed, and especially after Dean accused him and before the high fence pic was posted are priceless.


----------



## Scotty C

fap1800 said:


> Not exactly sure where I said the man's life was ruined, but you're the expert so I'll defer to you and your "faculty" example since you're a teacher and all. Nuf said.
> 
> I don't know about you, but if I found out my old man attempted a scam similar to this I'd lose more than just an ounce of respect for him.


His kids will probably never know a thing about this. You think he fills out Job Applications with the name Ohiobooners???
You know how many Chad Teffts are out there?? Check Facebook. Nobody gives a crap about this but us. They just wanna watch Beyonces sister beat the crap out if Jay Z in an elevator. 

You want proof for yourself. Go tell this story to someone who doesn't know about hunting, big bucks, Boone and Crockett, etc...

They won't have a clue. And neither will most people on OB's life. 
Is he a liar and a con man in our eyes?? Absolutly. Will it matter to the general public... No way!!


----------



## Scotty C

By no means am I trying to defend him. I'm just saying... Life goes on outside of AT and hunting season.


----------



## benkharr

Scotty C said:


> By no means am I trying to defend him. I'm just saying... Life goes on outside of AT and hunting season.


No doubt entertainment only


----------



## tarcticus

Scotty C said:


> I don't want to take hijack this thread but I know someone very close to me that swears the Rompola Buck is real... Ive heard the stories and I know that horse is dead but I can't pass judgment on Mitch just for going into hiding... Nothing was really proved.
> OB has a trail all over the internet. So yes as far as your question goes... Rompola is greater than OB lol!!


I would second this information. There was much to be suspicious about the Rompola buck and I will not recount those issues here. But the fact remains that the deer was never convincingly proven to be a fake. Richard Smith, an accomplished outdoor hunting author and journalist in Michigan, believes strongly that the Rompola buck is real. Rompola withdrew his deer and himself deep into the Michigan woods before anything was verified either way.


----------



## jstiltne

I know these videos have been passed around but I'm pretty sure the kid with the "navy seal" hunting bow is some of ob's home videos from when he was growing up. Those of you that haven't watched here u go. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NhT3af229qY


----------



## QS34Reaper

I wonder if OB was watching this buck too?? Lol


----------



## Big Country

jstiltne said:


> I know these videos have been passed around but I'm pretty sure the kid with the "navy seal" hunting bow is some of ob's home videos from when he was growing up. Those of you that haven't watched here u go. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NhT3af229qY


I made it through 1:50………….for the love of God, somebody help that kid out before he hurts himself.


----------



## dblungem

HNTRDAN said:


> Just some thoughts...
> 
> The odds of killing one Booner is astronomical, but killing multiple Booners is almost unheard of. Of course, there are folks that have done it. But, for one young person to claim to have killed so many in one area is pretty unreal when you really think about it. Should have been a red flag. What are the odds that multiple bucks reach Booner status over and over in the same area so close in years.
> 
> Looking at the pics from Marc Anthony is literally comical. Does he expect people to think they are "kill shots"?!?! It is obvious that several of this "bucks" are nothing more than mounts that he is trying to make look like he is posing with them! There are no bodies!! Also, no blood in any of the pics. What a tool!!!
> 
> Pretty sad state of affairs...


The odds of killing a gross booner is not astronomical. The odds aren't high, but more doable than you might think. In good areas and given low hunting pressure and some trigger management, it's entirely possible to kill multiple given enough time. I'm not defending Chad. 

Regarding the kill shot thing - many guys take field pics of dead deer after the blood has been washed off, etc. Actually, a good taxidermist will tell you to get the blood out of the nasal cavity and cleaned around the mouth as soon as possible. For me anyway, field pics come after the deer has been gutted, hung, hosed out, etc because I seldom have a person around to get field pics right away. I wouldn't assume one knows everything about Marc's deer just because there is no blood in pics - especially if you know those pics might wind up in a magazine, etc. I'm not defending Marc, either and will admit some of his field pics are off but just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Onpoint85

Dean said he found out OB was a fake on Facebook didn't he? Does anybody know what he saw on Facebook thst give it away? Just curious how he put this together.


----------



## obeRON

Fortyneck said:


> Ohiobooners has the same tastes in deer, trucks, and women…
> 
> He likes them big n' flashy, doesn't mind if they're not 100% original, and prefers to find them 2nd hand.


Yikes!!


----------



## bowhnter4ever

Tag! Trying to keep up! This is unbelievably sad!


----------



## QS34Reaper

Onpoint85 said:


> Dean said he found out OB was a fake on Facebook didn't he? Does anybody know what he saw on Facebook thst give it away? Just curious how he put this together.


I am certain if you asked him he would reveal.....


----------



## yotehunter243

I am very curious also as to how Dean finally put all the pieces together.


----------



## Scotty C

tarcticus said:


> I would second this information. There was much to be suspicious about the Rompola buck and I will not recount those issues here. But the fact remains that the deer was never convincingly proven to be a fake. Richard Smith, an accomplished outdoor hunting author and journalist in Michigan, believes strongly that the Rompola buck is real. Rompola withdrew his deer and himself deep into the Michigan woods before anything was verified either way.


AT needs a like button!


----------



## HCH

Can anybody post a pic of OG? Thanks


----------



## Pasinthrough

HCH said:


> Can anybody post a pic of OG? Thanks


Get the cliff notes on page 118, post 2930


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> I made it through 1:50………….for the love of God, somebody help that kid out before he hurts himself.


holy crap someone call child protective services


----------



## Fortyneck

HCH said:


> Can anybody post a pic of OG? Thanks











Hindsight really is 20/20, looking at this gif I made,,,,,

notice how OG winks as he looks ahead,,,,,

He was in on it from the start. :nod:


----------



## Mr. Man

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 1953925
> 
> 
> Hindsight really is 20/20, looking at this gif I made,,,,,
> 
> notice how OG winks as he looks ahead,,,,,
> 
> He was in on it from the start. :nod:


You get those Booner's together, you just can't trust 'em.


----------



## rocklock hunter

Onpoint85 said:


> Dean said he found out OB was a fake on Facebook didn't he? Does anybody know what he saw on Facebook thst give it away? Just curious how he put this together.


Pretty sure it was the pic of the wild boar he posted. He claimed it was free range but the background looked like a high fence farm.


----------



## Rothhar1

dblungem said:


> The odds of killing a gross booner is not astronomical. The odds aren't high, but more doable than you might think. In good areas and given low hunting pressure and some trigger management, it's entirely possible to kill multiple given enough time. I'm not defending Chad.
> 
> Regarding the kill shot thing - many guys take field pics of dead deer after the blood has been washed off, etc. Actually, a good taxidermist will tell you to get the blood out of the nasal cavity and cleaned around the mouth as soon as possible. For me anyway, field pics come after the deer has been gutted, hung, hosed out, etc because I seldom have a person around to get field pics right away. I wouldn't assume one knows everything about Marc's deer just because there is no blood in pics - especially if you know those pics might wind up in a magazine, etc. I'm not defending Marc, either and will admit some of his field pics are off but just can't put my finger on it.


Actually the odds of killing any boone and crocket buck is astronomical according to every statistician that has studied it as well as the book club its self .Less than .010 % of all hunters ever kill a single boone and crocket buck and even less of a percentage of total free range deer are net boone and crocket size .sorry your argument here is only opinion this has been studied and printed many times over if you care to do the research you will find that out .

But honestly all you have done in this and other threads is defend these lying cheating loosers .Get a grip and stop the quiver sniffing they are bad people end of story .


----------



## dblungem

Shouldernuke! said:


> Actually the odds of killing any boon and crocket buck is astronomical according to every statistician that has studied it as well as the book club its self .Less than .010 % of all hunters ever kill a single boon and crocket buck and even less of a percentage of total free range deer are net boone and crocket size .sorry your argument here is only opinion this has been studied and printed many times over if you care to do the research you will find that out .
> 
> But honestly all you have done in this and other threads is defend these lying cheating loosers .Get a grip and stop the quiver sniffing they are bad people end of story .


Why then do I know more than 10 guys (personally know, not heard of) who have at least 1 deer (several have more than 1) that will gross boon? Seen, help drag, etc a number of them and there isn't any reason to believe the rest of them are fake. Gross may be what you missed in my post.

I've never defended any of them (who ever they are). I'm intelligent enough to know not everything is as it seems and I don't jump to conclusions most of the time. After proof was offered and able to come to an intelligent conclusion, yes, Chad has proven to been a farse. Sorry, I don't just jump on the head hunting band wagon like some did. Same conclusion was came to, but I chose to do it In a way that made sense. Btw, I stated from the very begging that I felt OG was real and was called a few names and made fun of....guess what Nuke? Most now think the same way, many of the same guys who laughed when I said it. Is that defending anyone?

I've got walls full of deer, Nuke and hunt some of the best ground in the sate - I don't need to sniff anybody quiver to feel validated. I support, encourage and try to provide help when I think i can. I don't come here to be sarcastic, cause trouble or stir the pot. I'm here to try and be friendly and support fellow bowhunters. If you think that is quiver sniffing, then so be it. But then again your viewpoint and approach deters most from believing anything you say or respecting your opinion. I'm starting to lean that way myself.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

dblungem said:


> *Why then do I know more than 10 guys (personally know, not heard of) who have at least 1 deer (several have more than 1) that will gross boon?* Seen, help drag, etc a number of them and there isn't any reason to believe the rest of them are fake. Gross may be what you missed in my post.
> 
> I've never defended any of them (who ever they are). I'm intelligent enough to know not everything is as it seems and I don't jump to conclusions most of the time. After proof was offered and able to come to an intelligent conclusion, yes, Chad has proven to been a farse. Sorry, I don't just jump on the head hunting band wagon like some did. Same conclusion was came to, but I chose to do it In a way that made sense. Btw, I stated from the very begging that I felt OG was real and was called a few names and made fun of....guess what Nuke? Most now think the same way, many of the same guys who laughed when I said it. Is that defending anyone?
> 
> I've got walls full of deer, Nuke - I don't need to sniff anybody quiver to feel validated. I support, encourage and try to provide help when I think i can. I don't come here to be sarcastic, cause trouble or stir the pot. I'm here to try and be friendly and support fellow bowhunters. If you think that is quiver sniffing, then so be it. But then again your viewpoint and approach deters most from believing anything you say or respecting your opinion. I'm starting to lean that way myself.


I was wondering the same thing. I personally know 4 different guys that have bucks (all rifle kills) that score over 170".


----------



## Big Country

dblungem, you know that many people who have dumped a booner because of where you live. I hunted a few eastern states for many years. At least 6 full weeks of archery hunting every season, and until I started hunting pike county, IL, I never laid eye`s on a real B&C buck. I had never had a shot at a P&Y minimum buck, although I saw a couple that would have barely made the book. Once I started hunting states that enter a lot of bucks into the books it did not take me long to have a wall full of my own.(no booners, but I do not recall a single year that I did not see a B&C buck)


----------



## Jackson Marsh

Read all 137 pages and I am no closer to killing a Booner, it was kind of long............................. my wife informs me I missed the birth of all four children and two graduations.


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> dblungem, you know that many people who have dumped a booner because of where you live., QUOTE]
> 
> yip. I know more then ten guys in my small town who have one on the wall


----------



## wvbowhunter09

big country said:


> dblungem, you know that many people who have dumped a booner because of where you live. I hunted a few eastern states for many years. At least 6 full weeks of archery hunting every season, and until i started hunting pike county, il, i never laid eye`s on a real b&c buck. I had never had a shot at a p&y minimum buck, although i saw a couple that would have barely made the book. Once i started hunting states that enter a lot of bucks into the books it did not take me long to have a wall full of my own.(no booners, but i do not recall a single year that i did not see a b&c buck)


bingo


----------



## dblungem

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I personally know 4 different guys that have bucks (all rifle kills) that score over 170".


When you look all hunters across the US, the numbers may be low - take into .account guys that hunt in states that might not have a gross booner anywhere near them. They most likely will never see one, never mind kill one. But then take decent hunters in big buck states and a 170 is no where near astronomical. I could probable come up with a lot more guys that I know have bucks over 170 if I wanted to think that much about it. It's all relative to where you live and how you hunt. 

Then take the opinion of guys who live in big buck states that couldn't kill one to save their lives, it make for some decent grap sligning when they refuse to admit guys have multiple deer over 170. Jealousy can be crippling to the closed minded.


----------



## dblungem

Big Country said:


> dblungem, you know that many people who have dumped a booner because of where you live. I hunted a few eastern states for many years. At least 6 full weeks of archery hunting every season, and until I started hunting pike county, IL, I never laid eye`s on a real B&C buck. I had never had a shot at a P&Y minimum buck, although I saw a couple that would have barely made the book. Once I started hunting states that enter a lot of bucks into the books it did not take me long to have a wall full of my own.(no booners, but I do not recall a single year that I did not see a B&C buck)


Totally agree. See list above.


----------



## TS36

I've been sitting here for over 2 hours going through these master pieces. I'm gonna get fired as I've got nothing done tonight.


----------



## rackfreak210

I live in a town of 1,200 peope and there is a 193",197" and 210" just on my block alone.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

dblungem said:


> Why then do I know more than 10 guys (personally know, not heard of) who have at least 1 deer (several have more than 1) that will gross boon? Seen, help drag, etc a number of them and there isn't any reason to believe the rest of them are fake. Gross may be what you missed in my post.
> 
> I've never defended any of them (who ever they are). I'm intelligent enough to know not everything is as it seems and I don't jump to conclusions most of the time. After proof was offered and able to come to an intelligent conclusion, yes, Chad has proven to been a farse. Sorry, I don't just jump on the head hunting band wagon like some did. Same conclusion was came to, but I chose to do it In a way that made sense. Btw, I stated from the very begging that I felt OG was real and was called a few names and made fun of....guess what Nuke? Most now think the same way, many of the same guys who laughed when I said it. Is that defending anyone?
> 
> I've got walls full of deer, Nuke and hunt some of the best ground in the sate - I don't need to sniff anybody quiver to feel validated. I support, encourage and try to provide help when I think i can. I don't come here to be sarcastic, cause trouble or stir the pot. I'm here to try and be friendly and support fellow bowhunters. If you think that is quiver sniffing, then so be it. But then again your viewpoint and approach deters most from believing anything you say or respecting your opinion. I'm starting to lean that way myself.


Finally made it to the end and I see nuke telling someone that he is smarter than them. Ask nuke how many booners he has killed and he will show you his wall too.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Does anyone ever wonder how OB had time to work, hunt, scout and have a family?
Seems like he talked to a ton of guys here on IM, text messages, FB , and was constantly posting on threads.


----------



## HCH

Pasinthrough said:


> Get the cliff notes on page 118, post 2930


Lol, I saw those pics, but didnt read that those trail cams were him....thanks


----------



## dblungem

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Finally made it to the end and I see nuke telling someone that he is smarter than them. Ask nuke how many booners he has killed and he will show you his wall too.


Funny thing is that I could care less how many he has, but have a decent idea how many he has...


----------



## Binney59

Shouldernuke! said:


> Actually the odds of killing any boone and crocket buck is astronomical according to every statistician that has studied it as well as the book club its self .Less than .010 % of all hunters ever kill a single boone and crocket buck and even less of a percentage of total free range deer are net boone and crocket size .sorry your argument here is only opinion this has been studied and printed many times over if you care to do the research you will find that out .
> 
> But honestly all you have done in this and other threads is defend these lying cheating loosers .Get a grip and stop the quiver sniffing they are bad people end of story .


.01 have killed a booner but a vast majority of hunters hunt in areas where there are zero booners. What he was saying is that in the right area it is more doable than some think. Far from easy and still extremely rare but doable.


----------



## saskguy

You guys whining and throwing around mathematical stats kill me. So what if .01 percent of hunters kill a booner, the same could be said about fisherman and ten pound bass or 15 pound walleye yet there are guys who've caught piles of them thanks in part to where they live, nothing more. 
I know guys with multiple booners, I know guys with 5 or more 200 plus mule deer, I know guys with multiple b and c bears. Why? They live where they can hunt them without paying to do so. 

Instead of carrying on sounding jealous, move to a place like that and see for yourself.


----------



## blazinsoles

rackfreak210 said:


> I live in a town of 1,200 peope and there is a 193",197" and 210" just on my block alone.


Thats impressive. I live in a town of 1500 and most of the "hunters" are actually drunks.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Nothing good to add.Guy seemed to good to be true yet his humble attitude made you want to believe his story.

I'm sure now carma set in and lookin in the mirror at himself is not fun.All he has now is lies and 200 boners to get his kicks. 

I wanted it to be the "great" non commercial success, that's a common man's dream.But its just that, a dream.Guy should be a soap opera star.

Looking back is easy for us, for boner his 5 mins of fame is gone, hero to zero.


Live it OB you made you bed, time to lay in it!


----------



## SureShot150

I found a few more pictures of Mr. Tefft's buck from the game farm. Here was one of the better ones. Word on the street is that the unicorn is still on the ranch and for the right price, can be your trophy.


----------



## robampton

Not to stir the pot on the discussion of big deer, but there is no such thing as a gross booner is there? Isn't the whole point of a Boone and Crockett deer that it nets 160? If you count gross 160 then you would be adding a ton of non typical and such. When discussing the number of booner bucks, it can only include deer that net 160 or it isn't a booner at all. Am I wrong on this? If you are comparing the statistics of the deer population that are Booners, then you can't compare that with people killing bucks that gross 160 or it isn't a comparison at all, because when they are saying the percentage that are booners, they are talking about deer that would net 160, not gross 160.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

170 is Boone and Crockett where I come from. But I'm not sure the idea of a gross booner is a deer that grosses 170 inchs or more. Just my thoughts


----------



## robampton

moorejeffreys22 said:


> 170 is Boone and Crockett where I come from. But I'm not sure the idea of a gross booner is a deer that grosses 170 inchs or more. Just my thoughts


Apparently, based on their website, there is two levels of entries. 160 gets you one level, 170 gets a little more. But either way, it is a net score. If you gross 170, but net 155, you don't have a "gross booner", you have a deer that doesn't make BC. Calling that a gross booner is inventing Booners where they don't exist right? I mean, I would gladly kill either, I'm just saying that if you are looking at the probability of killing a booner, you can't compare that with the number of "gross booners" or it is comparing apples to oranges, because a gross booner isn't a booner. Unless, of course, they are talking about a deer that picks its nose and eats its own crap as a gross booner, in that case, I agree.


----------



## saskguy

> If you gross 170, but net 155, you don't have a "gross booner", you have a deer that doesn't make BC. Calling that a gross booner is inventing Booners where they don't exist right? I mean, I would gladly kill either, I'm just saying that if you are looking at the probability of killing a booner, you can't compare that with the number of "gross booners" or it is comparing apples to oranges, because a gross booner isn't a booner


Agreed.


----------



## dblungem

robampton said:


> Not to stir the pot on the discussion of big deer, but there is no such thing as a gross booner is there? Isn't the whole point of a Boone and Crockett deer that it nets 160? If you count gross 160 then you would be adding a ton of non typical and such. When discussing the number of booner bucks, it can only include deer that net 160 or it isn't a booner at all. Am I wrong on this? If you are comparing the statistics of the deer population that are Booners, then you can't compare that with people killing bucks that gross 160 or it isn't a comparison at all, because when they are saying the percentage that are booners, they are talking about deer that would net 160, not gross 160.


The mark is 170" for a typical whitetail to make the all time list of B&C, 160" is "honorable mention" of sorts (not meant to be a slam). Gross booner is more or less a slang term used for bucks that may gross over 170 but net under. Non typical whitetails is 195" all time and 185" HM (it's not named HM, just can't think of the term they use). With your logic, then yes, there are far more gross booners than those that will be net booners. Your right though, there is really no such thing as a gross booner.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Well most people that are hard core mature buck hunters believe that nets are for fishing. Inches of antler which is your gross means more to me than any ridiculous made up game to create a perfect animal. Which there is no such thing so why compare it. Just my and many hunter s I know opinion on scoring a deer


----------



## SureShot150

At the end of the day, in my opinion, score is just a number. I don't enter my whitetails in the book. When I do score my whitetails, I give them credit for what they grew….their gross score.


----------



## robampton

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Well most people that are hard core mature buck hunters believe that nets are for fishing. Inches of antler which is your gross means more to me than any ridiculous made up game to create a perfect animal. Which there is no such thing so why compare it. Just my and many hunter s I know opinion on scoring a deer


I agree with you. Personally, wouldn't make a difference to my. However, I just wanted to make sure I understood the term, because if you are discussing the probability of killing a booner, than you can't really compare the percentage of the herd that would net 170 to the number of deer killed that gross 170 and come out with the right answer. If you do that, then you can both be right.


----------



## dblungem

robampton said:


> I agree with you. Personally, wouldn't make a difference to my. However, I just wanted to make sure I understood the term, because if you are discussing the probability of killing a booner, than you can't really compare the percentage of the herd that would net 170 to the number of deer killed that gross 170 and come out with the right answer. If you do that, then you can both be right.


Sure, your right. But then again few guys measure their deer and far viewer will not determine net vs gross either. In general terms and for most discussion sake, it's the 170 gross mark where guys draw the line at a booner. Just like guys that kill a 130" deer with 7" of deductions. To 99% of people that's a "book deer". I see where your coming from though.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I have tried to check this thread out, but can not find it on Trophy Persuite. Is there a search button?


----------



## charvey9

There is about an hour of my life I'll never get back. Read only as far as I needed to figure out what was going on. All I can say is I'm glad I live out west, hunt public land, and never have to worry about fences. Too much drama in all that flat land deer hunting.


----------



## lunghit

SureShot150 said:


> I found a few more pictures of Mr. Tefft's buck from the game farm. Here was one of the better ones. Word on the street is that the unicorn is still on the ranch and for the right price, can be your trophy.


HAHA awesome


----------



## Rothhar1

As I recall Dblunged was telling someone that the chances were not astronomical and the fact you throw in a caveat that its where you does not make any difference its still astronomical in the odds game .also many claim to have bucks in that size range but when a tape is laid on the rack they shrink and do not make book .Is that not what we are talking about here .The vast majority of hunters will never kill a "TRUE" B&C net buck in their life ever . .

No jealousy here on my part at all .I am just stating facts here nothing more nothing less .But lets be real how many big buck killers could stand up with the type of scrutiny that has been lay ed on these guys .Just saying bad guys will pretend they play it strait t till the very end .


----------



## Pasinthrough

SureShot150 said:


> I found a few more pictures of Mr. Tefft's buck from the game farm. Here was one of the better ones. Word on the street is that the unicorn is still on the ranch and for the right price, can be your trophy.


Does anyone really know if the deer in the game farm photo is really dead? I see no blood or hole in him, so could he have been darted for the photos and released?


----------



## IL MO Hunter

^^^^Well, if Im not mistaken, this deer was one of the mounts in OBs pictures that were part of his downfall. I would assume that means its dead. I guess he could of had a replica made, but I doubt it.


----------



## cypert2

Shouldernuke! said:


> As I recall Dblunged was telling someone that the chances were not astronomical and the fact you throw in a caveat that its where you does not make any difference its still astronomical in the odds game .also many claim to have bucks in that size range but when a tape is laid on the rack they shrink and do not make book .Is that not what we are talking about here .The vast majority of hunters will never kill a "TRUE" B&C net buck in their life ever . .
> 
> No jealousy here on my part at all .I am just stating facts here nothing more nothing less .But lets be real how many big buck killers could stand up with the type of scrutiny that has been lay ed on these guys .Just saying bad guys will pretend they play it strait t till the very end .


Quite true. If a deer hasn't been officially measured and actually entered in the book, it's not a "Booner." It's just talk. I'm always mighty suspect of people that claim to have "Booners" but don't believe in "record books." That's one thing that was a red flag to me about OB. A lot of so called "Booners" are not entered because they either won't net the score or won't stand the scrutiny.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Pasinthrough said:


> Does anyone really know if the deer in the game farm photo is really dead? I see no blood or hole in him, so could he have been darted for the photos and released?


Deer was in the back of his truck at his house with his kids.


----------



## Bow Me

mn5503 said:


> Funny :set1_applaud:


Awesome!


----------



## Scotty C

SureShot150 said:


> I found a few more pictures of Mr. Tefft's buck from the game farm. Here was one of the better ones. Word on the street is that the unicorn is still on the ranch and for the right price, can be your trophy.


Sure Shot, not sure if you are kidding or not; however did anyone think that OB may have posed with tranquilized bucks??? 
I used to raise a few whitetails and one time I had my 6 year old daughter pose with a tranqued buck with her toy bow. It was just a joke to send to my friends but it looked real.
I used to know a guy (deer farmer) that lived about 2 miles from me that would let people pose with his tranquilized bucks for a small fee. We haven't seen any mounts of the unicorn buck???
Not trying to say the ranch owner was in on this but maybe OB is friends with him and said "let me pose with your bucks when you tranq them." Ranch owner may have thought nothing of it...
This is totally possible... A guy like OB woulda hung every mount on that tree for that one pic!!!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Scotty C

3dn4jc said:


> Deer was in the back of his truck at his house with his kids.


I used to move deer from the pen to the stock trailer on my atv or a truck. I have plenty of pics at home of this. We used to hold their heads up for pics and send them to the buyer.


----------



## Chopayne

Judging by history. At least one person commenting in this thread is also a fraud. So who is acting most righteous? Might be the next OB. Should be the title of a new thread. The pursuit of a new OB.


----------



## nhns4

Chopayne said:


> Judging by history. At least one person commenting in this thread is also a fraud. So who is acting most righteous? Might be the next OB. Should be the title of a new thread. The pursuit of a new OB.


Can't say I'll be taking the title from him.


----------



## Scotty C

3dn4jc said:


> Deer was in the back of his truck at his house with his kids.


I'll look at the truck pic and the field photo a little more and see If I can tell. 
A deers chest expands and contracts when tranqued. Of course they are still breathing. 
Maybe we can tell from different pics.


----------



## rodney482

Pretty sure I saw this buck mounted in the pics here





Scotty C said:


> Sure Shot, not sure if you are kidding or not; however did anyone think that OB may have posed with tranquilized bucks???
> I used to raise a few whitetails and one time I had my 6 year old daughter pose with a tranqued buck with her toy bow. It was just a joke to send to my friends but it looked real.
> I used to know a guy (deer farmer) that lived about 2 miles from me that would let people pose with his tranquilized bucks for a small fee. We haven't seen any mounts of the unicorn buck???
> Not trying to say the ranch owner was in on this but maybe OB is friends with him and said "let me pose with your bucks when you tranq them." Ranch owner may have thought nothing of it...
> This is totally possible... A guy like OB woulda hung every mount on that tree for that one pic!!!
> What do you guys think?


----------



## Scotty C

I guess this confirms unicorn buck wasn't tranqued


----------



## Scotty C

rodney482 said:


> Pretty sure I saw this buck mounted in the pics here


Just found it rodney


----------



## nhns4

Scotty C said:


> I guess this confirms unicorn buck wasn't tranqued
> View attachment 1954080


Rack could have been hacked off.


----------



## robampton

dblungem said:


> Sure, your right. But then again few guys measure their deer and far viewer will not determine net vs gross either. In general terms and for most discussion sake, it's the 170 gross mark where guys draw the line at a booner. Just like guys that kill a 130" deer with 7" of deductions. To 99% of people that's a "book deer". I see where your coming from though.


Unfortunately, I don't have that issue to contend with yet. I don't have a net booner or a gross booner. All I have so far is a OB booner


----------



## Scotty C

Scotty C said:


> I guess this confirms unicorn buck wasn't tranqued
> View attachment 1954080


What the heck am I saying???
Nothing in this whole thread in 100% confirmed LMAO!!


----------



## robampton

nhns4 said:


> Rack could have been hacked off.


Or, depending on how far they wanted to take the scam, they could have surgically removed the head, and then reattached it later. A little scarring maybe, but none the worse for wear.


----------



## rodney482

Scotty C said:


> What the heck am I saying???
> Nothing in this whole thread in 100% confirmed LMAO!!


Pure craziness is what it is.

With all the big buck scandals I honestly dont know who or what to believe.


----------



## Scotty C

robampton said:


> Or, depending on how far they wanted to take the scam, they could have surgically removed the head, and then reattached it later. A little scarring maybe, but none the worse for wear.


LOL!!

But seriously... I have many shed antlers from when I had some deer. I gave away many of them to friends for rattling antlers. Most of the big racks went to the owner of the deer when I sold em. 
I was never a big time deer farmer.. I got into it to have a deer as a pet to raise and enjoy watching. One thing lead to another and I started to enjoy raising them. I have an acquaintance that has a big deer farm. He used to call me and ask if I had any deer to sell. He would come and tranq them and transport them to a HF operation. I made some good money for awhile and enjoyed it. However I decided to get out of it because I didn't have the time to devote to it. The department of AG in PA watches over deer farmers but they don't have any idea where the racks go...
I know a local taxidermist that has mounted several 200 inch deer sheds for a deer farmer. He has a garage filled with mounts to show his customers... OB had an elaborate plan but in the end he got caught... I'm sure he wont be the last.


----------



## Scotty C

rodney482 said:


> Pure craziness is what it is.
> 
> With all the big buck scandals I honestly dont know who or what to believe.


Seriously!!! This is crazy.

I pity the next guy or girl that shoots the next monster buck.


----------



## yotehunter243

Chopayne said:


> Judging by history. At least one person commenting in this thread is also a fraud. So who is acting most righteous? Might be the next OB. Should be the title of a new thread. The pursuit of a new OB.


Elaborate please


----------



## moorejeffreys22

yotehunter243 said:


> Elaborate please


Go to bed already.... I'm the real Chad teft.


----------



## flinginairos

Chopayne said:


> Judging by history. At least one person commenting in this thread is also a fraud. So who is acting most righteous? Might be the next OB. Should be the title of a new thread. The pursuit of a new OB.


Kick this thread back up a notch, drop some names here! LOL


----------



## moorejeffreys22

This thread is just a tease. I want the whole story. Lots of speculation. Lots doesn't add up. Is he really a complete fraud? Did he tag his bucks as fair chase after he killed them on a ranch? Are all his giants in question?


----------



## Alaska at heart

Scotty C said:


> LOL!!
> 
> But seriously... I have many shed antlers from when I had some deer. I gave away many of them to friends for rattling antlers. Most of the big racks went to the owner of the deer when I sold em.
> I was never a big time deer farmer.. I got into it to have a deer as a pet to raise and enjoy watching. One thing lead to another and I started to enjoy raising them. I have an acquaintance that has a big deer farm. He used to call me and ask if I had any deer to sell. He would come and tranq them and transport them to a HF operation. I made some good money for awhile and enjoyed it. However I decided to get out of it because I didn't have the time to devote to it. The department of AG in PA watches over deer farmers but they don't have any idea where the racks go...
> I know a local taxidermist that has mounted several 200 inch deer sheds for a deer farmer. He has a garage filled with mounts to show his customers... OB had an elaborate plan but in the end he got caught... I'm sure he wont be the last.


I have not read through this entire thread, but certainly have the gist of it due to the number of threads on the topic in the past several days. Personally, I don't find this funny or amusing..............but rather very sad. Chasing fame has gone to such lengths in this era of time that folks will sell their integrity for virtually nothing to gain the praise of a bunch of goofy bowhunters on a website? Quite frankly, I would not be able to sleep at night with such deception as part of my lifestyle. How could OB think that he could continue to pull this off and dupe folks in the industry who would eventually look into his "success" or expect him to produce on demand per the video hunting market. Of course many of those shows likewise "hunt" heavily managed property to routinely encounter animals of that level of development. What this sad incident has done is cast doubt upon anyone who has genuinely killed a big buck.............which is not me for sure as an average joe from west Michigan. In my view, this is somewhat like watching a movie where someone has a gambling issue, borrows money from a loanshark and ends up with broken legs or running from the mob. When you purposefully slide into the water with sharks, bad things are going to eventually happen. So can we move on now???


----------



## hunt1up

Shouldernuke! said:


> Actually the odds of killing any boone and crocket buck is astronomical according to every statistician that has studied it as well as the book club its self .Less than .010 % of all hunters ever kill a single boone and crocket buck and even less of a percentage of total free range deer are net boone and crocket size .sorry your argument here is only opinion this has been studied and printed many times over if you care to do the research you will find that out .
> 
> But honestly all you have done in this and other threads is defend these lying cheating loosers .Get a grip and stop the quiver sniffing they are bad people end of story .


But aren't all those stats based off actual entries? The same goes for P&Y. I know of a BUNCH of net 125" bow bucks and have four myself. None of them are entered so the stats on P&Y and B&C entries are flawed greatly. The majority of book bucks never make the book.


----------



## chaded

moorejeffreys22 said:


> This thread is just a tease. I want the whole story. Lots of speculation. Lots doesn't add up. Is he really a complete fraud? Did he tag his bucks as fair chase after he killed them on a ranch? Are all his giants in question?


Then you need to go read the other 100 something page thread.


----------



## flinginairos

moorejeffreys22 said:


> This thread is just a tease. I want the whole story. Lots of speculation. Lots doesn't add up. Is he really a complete fraud? Did he tag his bucks as fair chase after he killed them on a ranch? Are all his giants in question?


At least two of his booners are fake. I don't think there is any denying that. As for the other ones, I don't think anyone knows. He did say the two fake ones came from his farm so to me he is a fraud. I'm sure some of the other ones are fake too. We might not ever know the whole story!


----------



## yotehunter243

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Go to bed already.... I'm the real Chad teft.[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha now the truth comes out


----------



## nhns4

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Go to bed already.... I'm the real Chad teft.


You can't even spell the last name correct. Move along.


----------



## redneckromeo

What I find hilarious is the Chad said his favorite hunt of all time was for the double drop buck - the deer he bought. Dude didn't even have a real favorite hunt. To me if ANY of the big bucks were real those would have been his favorite hunt because he actually hunted them so to me that indicates their all fake.


----------



## Scotty C

Alaska at heart said:


> I have not read through this entire thread, but certainly have the gist of it due to the number of threads on the topic in the past several days. Personally, I don't find this funny or amusing..............but rather very sad. Chasing fame has gone to such lengths in this era of time that folks will sell their integrity for virtually nothing to gain the praise of a bunch of goofy bowhunters on a website? Quite frankly, I would not be able to sleep at night with such deception as part of my lifestyle. How could OB think that he could continue to pull this off and dupe folks in the industry who would eventually look into his "success" or expect him to produce on demand per the video hunting market. Of course many of those shows likewise "hunt" heavily managed property to routinely encounter animals of that level of development. What this sad incident has done is cast doubt upon anyone who has genuinely killed a big buck.............which is not me for sure as an average joe from west Michigan. In my view, this is somewhat like watching a movie where someone has a gambling issue, borrows money from a loanshark and ends up with broken legs or running from the mob. When you purposefully slide into the water with sharks, bad things are going to eventually happen. So can we move on now???


Maybe in his elaborate plan he wanted to become a prostaffer to get a chance to hunt those managed farms. 
He probably loves to bowhunt and obviously wanted the notoriety of being looked upon as a great bowhunter.. He went about it the wrong way. 
Many guys on here can crucify him.. I feel bad for him. You guys can say what you want about me but I am a forgiving person.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

chaded said:


> Then you need to go read the other 100 something page thread.


I read every word. You obviously have not. Is he guilty of wrongdoing? In my opinion yes. But you or anyone that has quoted on here does not know the whole truth. If you do then explain it. I just want closure as to the truth.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Scotty C said:


> Maybe in his elaborate plan he wanted to become a prostaffer to get a chance to hunt those managed farms.
> He probably loves to bowhunt and obviously wanted the notoriety of being looked upon as a great bowhunter.. He went about it the wrong way.
> Many guys on here can crucify him.. I feel bad for him. You guys can say what you want about me but I am a forgiving person.


I agree with this 100%. Everyone on this site must be of Christian faith because they are quick to judge and want to see someone crash as hard as they can so they can feel better about themselves. Now with that said I believe he should get a lot of the criticism he has been getting. But i just want the whole truth. We know the unicorn buck is not a real kill. But the 213 is still in question and a few other bucks. The most incriminating evidence that all of his bucks could be tarnished is the pics of him with two 100 inch deer that he killed last year. No body shoots bucks like that after you have killed 20 plus bucks that you claim are 150 inches or better.


----------



## Chopayne

yotehunter243 said:


> Elaborate please


A lot of the past people who have turned out to be frauds have been pretty much against other frauds and riding their high horse. Guaranteed with the population of at, there is still another among us. Who wants to start this witch hunt! I know some of you are old and decrepit and remember the Mccarthy trials and are still nostalgic of those timrs.


----------



## dblungem

cypert2 said:


> Quite true. If a deer hasn't been officially measured and actually entered in the book, it's not a "Booner." It's just talk. I'm always mighty suspect of people that claim to have "Booners" but don't believe in "record books." That's one thing that was a red flag to me about OB. A lot of so called "Booners" are not entered because they either won't net the score or won't stand the scrutiny.


My guess would be that very few hunters actually put their deer in any book. If that's the case, you just called the majority of hunters suspect? Whether I or anyone else fills out paperwork and submits a photo to some club, doesn't make a hoot of difference whether their bucks are legit or not. How many guys do you actually think fake bucks or lie about them? Talk about glass half empty. That's just doesn't make any sense. I would bet there is far more people who fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book...too much incentive to be part of some club than they lie about bucks that they choose to never make public. 

Why all of a sudden is every guy who has shot decent deer being scrutinized? Because of some psychotic liar like Chad? Tell me that's not the case. So, if a guy has 4 deer over 170 and none of them are in some club, then his deer are suspect and not legit? A red flag? That's nonsense. I think some of you that feel this way actually need to get out in the real world of hunting in big buck states and walk into some of these guys homes. You would have a very big eye opener for sure.


----------



## Scotty C

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I read every word. You obviously have not. Is he guilty of wrongdoing? In my opinion yes. But you or anyone that has quoted on here does not know the whole truth. If you do then explain it. I just want closure as to the truth.


I understand what you are saying..
We won't know the truth or have any closure on this topic.. Chad hopefully is gonna move on with his life, learn from his mistakes and find happiness with his family.


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I agree with this 100%. Everyone on this site must be of Christian faith because they are quick to judge and want to see someone crash as hard as they can so they can feel better about themselves. Now with that said I believe he should get a lot of the criticism he has been getting.


lol


----------



## Scotty C

dblungem said:


> My guess would be that very few hunters actually put their deer in any book. If that's the case, you just called the majority of hunters suspect? Whether I or anyone else fills out paperwork and submits a photo to some club, doesn't make a hoot of difference whether their bucks are legit or not. How many guys do you actually think fake bucks or lie about them? Talk about glass half empty. That's just doesn't make any sense. I would bet there is far more people who fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book...too much incentive to be part of some club than they lie about bucks that they choose to never make public.
> 
> Why all of a sudden is every guy who has shot decent deer being scrutinized? Because of some psychotic liar like Chad? Tell me that's not the case. So, if a guy has 4 deer over 170 and none of them are in some club, then his deer are suspect and not legit? A red flag? That's nonsense. I think some of you that feel this way actually need to get out in the real world of hunting in big buck states and walk into some of these guys homes. You would have a very big eye opener for sure.


I have one buck officially scored and in P&Y.. I have 3 others that are no doubt big enough to make it. I just wanted to do it once.. I never even saw my name in the book. I still look up on the wall and remember every hunt whether or not those other deer are "officially measured" or not.


----------



## pinski79

dblungem said:


> My guess would be that very few hunters actually put their deer in any book. If that's the case, you just called the majority of hunters suspect? Whether I or anyone else fills out paperwork and submits a photo to some club, doesn't make a hoot of difference whether their bucks are legit or not. How many guys do you actually think fake bucks or lie about them? Talk about glass half empty. That's just doesn't make any sense. I would bet there is far more people who fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book...too much incentive to be part of some club than they lie about bucks that they choose to never make public.
> 
> Why all of a sudden is every guy who has shot decent deer being scrutinized? Because of some psychotic liar like Chad? Tell me that's not the case. So, if a guy has 4 deer over 170 and none of them are in some club, then his deer are suspect and not legit? A red flag? That's nonsense. I think some of you that feel this way actually need to get out in the real world of hunting in big buck states and walk into some of these guys homes. You would have a very big eye opener for sure.


Most people I know never even think about entering deer into the books. Most don't care. Also they have no interest in advertising their kills. Photos are shared with friends only


----------



## attackone

Scotty C said:


> Sure Shot, not sure if you are kidding or not; however did anyone think that OB may have posed with tranquilized bucks???
> I used to raise a few whitetails and one time I had my 6 year old daughter pose with a tranqued buck with her toy bow. It was just a joke to send to my friends but it looked real.
> I used to know a guy (deer farmer) that lived about 2 miles from me that would let people pose with his tranquilized bucks for a small fee. We haven't seen any mounts of the unicorn buck???
> Not trying to say the ranch owner was in on this but maybe OB is friends with him and said "let me pose with your bucks when you tranq them." Ranch owner may have thought nothing of it...
> This is totally possible... A guy like OB woulda hung every mount on that tree for that one pic!!!
> What do you guys think?


looks like a hole right about the front shoulder


----------



## dblungem

Scotty C said:


> I have one buck officially scored and in P&Y.. I have 3 others that are no doubt big enough to make it. I just wanted to do it once.. I never even saw my name in the book. I still look up on the wall and remember every hunt whether or not those other deer are "officially measured" or not.


Your other 3 bucks are very, very suspect. Some on here will need pictures, a DNA sample, a note from their mothers and oh, make sure you provide a registered copy of the hoof prints of all these so called book deer too....you know, so they are real.


----------



## dblungem

pinski79 said:


> Most people I know never even think about entering deer into the books. Most don't care. Also they have no interest in advertising their kills. Photos are shared with friends only


I can't think of a single hunter I know personally that rushes home and fills out their score sheet and submits it to any book.


----------



## rodney482

Scotty C said:


> Seriously!!! This is crazy.
> 
> I pity the next guy or girl that shoots the next monster buck.


Next 170 I see gets a pass. No one questions 120's
* well except me after I shoot one.. Lol


----------



## saskguy

> Next 170 I see gets a pass


Next 170 I kill with a bow won't be shown on this website.


----------



## AllOut

saskguy said:


> You guys whining and throwing around mathematical stats kill me. So what if .01 percent of hunters kill a booner, the same could be said about fisherman and ten pound bass or 15 pound walleye yet there are guys who've caught piles of them thanks in part to where they live, nothing more.
> I know guys with multiple booners, I know guys with 5 or more 200 plus mule deer, I know guys with multiple b and c bears. Why? They live where they can hunt them without paying to do so.
> 
> Instead of carrying on sounding jealous, move to a place like that and see for yourself.


This is exactly the way I see it, and I'm living proof.
Hunted when I was younger all around NE OK where I live, which isnt known to have big bucks. Killed some decent bucks but nothing close to that 150" mark (which is the benchmark for big buck here). When I was in my early 20s we started leasing in a better part of the state. My first year I killed my biggest buck and so did my buddy and his dad. My buddy toping the 150" mark for the first time. The next year I break the 150" mark. Over the last 10 years in the area we have all now killed multiple 150"+
Last year I didn't hunt that place cause I was in Mexico, so I let two of my buddies hunt it. Both are from here in NE OK and neither had killed anything bigger then a little fork and horn in 15-20 years of hunting. Both killed their biggest bucks last year. One was a 157" main frame 10.
It's all about location.....


----------



## robinhood23

jstiltne said:


> I know these videos have been passed around but I'm pretty sure the kid with the "navy seal" hunting bow is some of ob's home videos from when he was growing up. Those of you that haven't watched here u go. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NhT3af229qY


Wow thanks for posting that video. That Kid is going to kill someone.


----------



## Scotty C

dblungem said:


> Your other 3 bucks are very, very suspect. Some on here will need pictures, a DNA sample, a note from their mothers and oh, make sure you provide a registered copy of the hoof prints of all these so called book deer too....you know, so they are real.


LOL!!
None of em top 150 so I don't think you guys care!!!


----------



## X10ring

saskguy said:


> Next 170 I kill with a bow won't be shown on this website.



Nah ur a good guy the hounds won't hunt u down... Unless..... Lol


----------



## cypert2

dblungem said:


> My guess would be that very few hunters actually put their deer in any book. If that's the case, you just called the majority of hunters suspect? Whether I or anyone else fills out paperwork and submits a photo to some club, doesn't make a hoot of difference whether their bucks are legit or not. How many guys do you actually think fake bucks or lie about them? Talk about glass half empty. That's just doesn't make any sense. I would bet there is far more people who fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book...too much incentive to be part of some club than they lie about bucks that they choose to never make public.
> 
> Why all of a sudden is every guy who has shot decent deer being scrutinized? Because of some psychotic liar like Chad? Tell me that's not the case. So, if a guy has 4 deer over 170 and none of them are in some club, then his deer are suspect and not legit? A red flag? That's nonsense. I think some of you that feel this way actually need to get out in the real world of hunting in big buck states and walk into some of these guys homes. You would have a very big eye opener for sure.


Fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book? Just how to you go about that. You think all these people you talk about are bribing official scorers? You obviously don't even know the process you go through to get a deer in P&Y or B&C. Yes, I think there are plenty of people on the internet that like to fudge their scores. You were one of OB's biggest fans. Look how that turned out.


----------



## Scotty C

rodney482 said:


> Next 170 I see gets a pass. No one questions 120's
> * well except me after I shoot one.. Lol


I hear ya!! I have seen a big one on my friends farm in Illinois. I've had encounters with him for three years and no shot... If he comes strolling in this November he gets a pass!! LOL!!


----------



## Scotty C

cypert2 said:


> Fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book? Just how to you go about that. You think all these people you talk about are bribing official scorers? You obviously don't even know the process you go through to get a deer in P&Y or B&C. Yes, I think there are plenty of people on the internet that like to fudge their scores. You were one of OB's biggest fans. Look how that turned out.


Yea..... I don't even know how you would do that... My deer was at the taxidermist. Our local measurer went there and measured without me present. I sent in the application and score sheet. No way to fudge the score


----------



## saskguy

So let me get this straight. In order to not be suspect, I have to pay to have my name entered in someone else's book?

I'll stay suspect I guess b/c I sure am not interested in spending $ to have my name in a book I've never even looked at or care to.


----------



## dblungem

cypert2 said:


> Fudge their applications and score sheets to make the book? Just how to you go about that. You think all these people you talk about are bribing official scorers? You obviously don't even know the process you go through to get a deer in P&Y or B&C. Yes, I think there are plenty of people on the internet that like to fudge their scores. You were one of OB's biggest fans. Look how that turned out.


Are you saying someone can't make a main bean an inch longer than what it is? How about add an inch or two on the mass measurement? That can't and doesn't happen?? You obviously don't know how the system works....*you do not need an official scorer to enter a buck into a book. You can do it yourself. *

Not a fan of anyone. When your in IL next time, PM me and I will give you my address so you can stop by the house. We can discuss deer all day long and you can see what can happens when you hunt in a big buck state for 26 years. What you and some others fail to realize is that Chad isn't the only one with big deer. I don't need to be a fan of anyone.


----------



## OHMonsters

Hopefully I can get an answer, not looking for coordinates. I have a large lease in Scioto Co and have been following all this since Nov. Doing my research of everything I've read and thinking I'm close if this thing is real. Can someone tell me if OG lives on the east or west side of the scioto river? Also, I found it curious that CW said his last name is Phillips and his brother is Nathan, but Nathan's last name is Burchett. 1/2 brothers?


----------



## Fortyneck

saskguy said:


> Next 170 I kill with a bow won't be shown on this website.




But saskguy your quiver smells like lollipops and puppies.


----------



## scottiwad4

saskguy said:


> Next 170 I kill with a bow won't be shown on this website.


It probably will. It will start with some guy that took a pic of it in the back of your truck at the gas station. He'll text it to a friend , who will text it to another friend. Then we will see a new thread titled " does anyone know anything about this deer?" The deer will then gain notoriety as a world traveler that was taken in all 50 states ,canada ,Mexico and possibly Afghanistan , by one members brother in laws sisters boyfriend while he was on a day pass while stationed there. Because obviously , even if you want your privacy, it all our business what , where , how you hunt and what you get.


----------



## cypert2

saskguy said:


> So let me get this straight. In order to not be suspect, I have to pay to have my name entered in someone else's book?
> 
> I'll stay suspect I guess b/c I sure am not interested in spending $ to have my name in a book I've never even looked at or care to.


I was not talking about you, or anyone else specifically. I'm sure there are plenty of deer out there that have been legally killed and not entered in either book that would meet the criteria if they were officially scored. I am just as sure that there are as many or more so called "Booners" that would not.


----------



## dblungem

cypert2 said:


> I was not talking about you, or anyone else specifically. I'm sure there are plenty of deer out there that have been legally killed and not entered in either book that would meet the criteria if they were officially scored. I am just as sure that there are as many or more so called "Booners" that would not.


But isn't that how you knew Chad was lying? All of his bucks weren't in the books. Neither is Saskguys. Therefore, he's suspect just like Chad was. Be honest. Oh wait, maybe I should delete this post....I don't want you to think I'm a fan or supporter of anyone.


----------



## cypert2

dblungem said:


> Are you saying someone can't make a main bean an inch longer than what it is? How about add an inch or two on the mass measurement? That can't and doesn't happen?? You obviously don't know how the system works....*you do not need an official scorer to enter a buck into a book. You can do it yourself. *
> 
> Not a fan of anyone. When your in IL next time, PM me and I will give you my address so you can stop by the house. We can discuss deer all day long and you can see what can happens when you hunt in a big buck state for 26 years. What you and some others fail to realize is that Chad isn't the only one with big deer. I don't need to be a fan of anyone.


I'm sorry your hero ,Chad, got exposed, but you should really quit this before you make yourself look more foolish than you already have.


----------



## bamatide15

dblungem said:


> Are you saying someone can't make a main bean an inch longer than what it is? How about add an inch or two on the mass measurement? That can't and doesn't happen?? You obviously don't know how the system works....*you do not need an official scorer to enter a buck into a book. You can do it yourself. *


With all due respect, I do not believe that is correct.


----------



## dblungem

cypert2 said:


> I'm sorry your hero ,Chad, got exposed, but you should really quit this before you make yourself look more foolish than you already have.


Yea, he was my hero. Take me up on my offer and stop by next time your close. You would change your mind about who is who's hero.


----------



## Scotty C

scottiwad4 said:


> It probably will. It will start with some guy that took a pic of it in the back of your truck at the gas station. He'll text it to a friend , who will text it to another friend. Then we will see a new thread titled " does anyone know anything about this deer?" The deer will then gain notoriety as a world traveler that was taken in all 50 states ,canada ,Mexico and possibly Afghanistan , by one members brother in laws sisters boyfriend while he was on a day pass while stationed there. Because obviously , even if you want your privacy, it all our business what , where , how you hunt and what you get.


Damn Cell phones!!!


----------



## bamatide15

From P&Y's website on entry requirements.

1. Original scoring form, *completed by the official measurer (either P&Y or B&C) *
2. Fair Chase Affidavit, completed and signed by the bowhunter and signed by a witness 
3. Three (3) photographs of the antlers, horns or skull (a view from the front, a view from the left and a view from the right) 
4. A field photo (of the animal and the hunter), if available 
5. $35.00 recording fee, payable to the Pope and Young Club


----------



## dblungem

bamatide15 said:


> From P&Y's website on entry requirements.
> 
> 1. Original scoring form, *completed by the official measurer (either P&Y or B&C) *
> 2. Fair Chase Affidavit, completed and signed by the bowhunter and signed by a witness
> 3. Three (3) photographs of the antlers, horns or skull (a view from the front, a view from the left and a view from the right)
> 4. A field photo (of the animal and the hunter), if available
> 5. $35.00 recording fee, payable to the Pope and Young Club


From what I have been told and always understood was that P&Y have always encouraged deer to be scored by an official scorer, they would rather not encourage people doing it themselves for the reason I stated. However, they make the application and score sheets available for anyone to use at their discretion, hence the need for photos.

I'm not saying I can't be wrong, that's what I have always understood.


----------



## d3ue3ce

I would never pay to enter a deer in a book. Especially since i have never looked at it, and know no one who has. The only exceptiin would be if it was some kind of record. Even then i would have to think twice about it.


----------



## bamatide15

I spoke with them a couple of weeks ago by phone because I was having trouble finding an official P&Y scorer near me and was told that I could also use a B&C official scorer. I was told to download the forms and take them to him for him to fill out with his B&C credentials. 
And I know, I am probably gonna get flamed for putting one in the books but I thought it would be neat to do it once.


----------



## Scotty C

I have followed this as closely as possible and read every post... I forget if it has been established if OG is a free ranging deer??? And by established I mean we just didn't take the word of one AT user...


----------



## BigDeer

Nothing wrong with it Bama. Entered one of mine in the Mo Big Bucks Club. After about two years I got a certificate, and now I am not sure where it is. But I wanted to enter one once, just to say I did.


----------



## SamPotter

dblungem said:


> From what I have been told and always understood was that P&Y have always encouraged deer to be scored by an official scorer, they would rather not encourage people doing it themselves for the reason I stated. However, they make the application and score sheets available for anyone to use at their discretion, hence the need for photos.
> 
> I'm not saying I can't be wrong, that's what I have always understood.


No way Jose! The 3 photos are for use to confirm any questionable measurements and the authenticity of the rack. The score sheets are to encourage interest and educate about how the system works.


----------



## SamPotter

Scotty C said:


> I have followed this as closely as possible and read every post... I forget if it has been established if OG is a free ranging deer??? And by established I mean we just didn't take the word of one AT user...


At this point it can not be confirmed nor denied....


----------



## dblungem

SamPotter said:


> No way Jose! The 3 photos are for use to confirm any questionable measurements and the authenticity of the rack. The score sheets are to encourage interest and educate about how the system works.


So you cannot enter a deer without it being scored by an official scorer?


----------



## BigDeer

dblungem said:


> So you cannot enter a deer without it being scored by an official scorer?


correct


----------



## Scotty C

dblungem said:


> So you cannot enter a deer without it being scored by an official scorer?


Like I said.. I only had one scored and I was under the impression it had to be an official scorer..


----------



## Maxemus

dblungem said:


> So you cannot enter a deer without it being scored by an official scorer?


Correct Gary. Both organizations can accept the others scorer's. The trouble in some regions like south Florida is that there are very few scorer's. Nearest one to me is hundreds of miles away.


----------



## TS36

I was browsing google and seen this

*ThrillOn.com
www.thrillon.com/tag/timeline-photos--2229?gv=true
deer fakes dead (official) 36,041 points ... Florida Double w/ Chad and Amanda - Chad Tefft and Amanda Hayes double up on Osceola gobblers down in Florida ...*

OB posted a thread on him and his wife taking two Osceola and his wife is supposed to named Amanda. However, the description says Chad Tefft and Amanda Hayes. Maybe they were not married yet or maybe she isn't his wife at all. Who the hell knows with this guy.


----------



## dblungem

Maxemus said:


> Correct Gary. Both organizations can accept the others scorer's. The trouble in some regions like south Florida is that there are very few scorer's. Nearest one to me is hundreds of miles away.


Yep, just found that out, my apologies, I was wrong. I was always under the impression you could score the deer yourself. Goes to show you how many deer of mine are in the books. Thanks for the guys for setting me straight.


----------



## archeryninja

dblungem said:


> So you cannot enter a deer without it being scored by an official scorer?



Absolutely correct. And it does cost to enter them into the book and the Annual Pope& Young membership. New hardback books come out everyt 7 years


----------



## shootist

Maxemus said:


> Correct Gary. Both organizations can accept the others scorer's. The trouble in some regions like south Florida is that there are very few scorer's. Nearest one to me is hundreds of miles away.


I don't think this is accurate either (but close). PnY will accept a score on a head measured by a BnC scorer (instead of listing the BnC scorer's name, it will just read "Boone & Crockett" for the measurer), but BnC will not accept a PnY scored deer unless the scorer is also a BnC scorer. I am a PnY scorer, and I'm 99.9% sure of this, however I've never tried to submit a BnC, so I will not say that I'm 100%. It is possible in some situations that BnC will accept a PnY scorer, but I don't believe it to be the case.


----------



## J-Carter

flinginairos said:


> I'll just leave this here for every ones enjoyment.....
> [video]http://meemsy.com/v/17247[/video]


This is HILARIUS!!


----------



## SamPotter

TS36 said:


> I was browsing google and seen this
> 
> *ThrillOn.com
> www.thrillon.com/tag/timeline-photos--2229?gv=true
> deer fakes dead (official) 36,041 points ... Florida Double w/ Chad and Amanda - Chad Tefft and Amanda Hayes double up on Osceola gobblers down in Florida ...*
> 
> OB posted a thread on him and his wife taking two Osceola and his wife is supposed to named Amanda. However, the description says Chad Tefft and Amanda Hayes. Maybe they were not married yet or maybe she isn't his wife at all. Who the hell knows with this guy.


Someone that knows Chad mentioned that she was his fiancée, but these details are not really important.


----------



## bamatide15

dblungem said:


> Yep, just found that out, my apologies, I was wrong. I was always under the impression you could score the deer yourself. Goes to show you how many deer of mine are in the books. Thanks for the guys for setting me straight.


No worries, I will be wrong about something myself at some point today.


----------



## whack&stack

There's a multitude of things keeping me from entering anything. Mainly their definition of a bow. I own zero legal bows in their opinion.


----------



## bamatide15

whack&stack said:


> There's a multitude of things keeping me from entering anything. Mainly their definition of a bow. I own zero legal bows in their opinion.


What is that due to? Lighted sights? Lighted nocks? Just curious.


----------



## whack&stack

bamatide15 said:


> What is that due to? Lighted sights? Lighted nocks? Just curious.


lighted sight, lighted nock, let off over 65%, ATA under 30" all that goofy crap. I don't agree with their rules or the net score system so I personally don't feel the need to be a part of the club.


----------



## TwoInch

there are no let-off rules any longer, they dont even asterisk them anymore. no one shooting a compound hunting bow would be legit in the last fifteen years.


----------



## bamatide15

TwoInch said:


> there are no let-off rules any longer, they dont even asterisk them anymore. no one shooting a compound hunting bow would be legit in the last fifteen years.


Thank you for clarifying the Let Off! I was about to have to come clean in the other thread about being a lying fraud!!


----------



## rodney482

200,000 views approaching...


----------



## Scotty C

rodney482 said:


> 200,000 views approaching...


The thread is slowing down a bit though!!
MAN!!! Imagine if OB finally came back on and posted!!! It would be historic!!!


----------



## Siouxme

How do you kill a Pope & Young buck without entering it into the books? How do you kill a Boone & Crockett buck without entering it into the books? You can't claim to have either, if their names aren't written in such stated holy books. So when someone states he killed a 183" B&C, but doesn't enter it into their club, I believe the proper terminology is that he killed a 183" deer. 

No big deal in my opinion, but as Chad did refer to his as booners, pen raised or not, no entry = no booner.


----------



## BoHunter0210

whack&stack said:


> lighted sight, lighted nock, let off over 65%, ATA under 30" all that goofy crap. I don't agree with their rules or the net score system so I personally don't feel the need to be a part of the club.


I agree with you regarding the scoring system. Give the deer what they grew, no deductions, just my opinion.


----------



## bamatide15

Scotty C said:


> The thread is slowing down a bit though!!
> MAN!!! Imagine if OB finally came back on and posted!!! It would be historic!!!


I know, slowed down a lot. I am actually getting some work done today.


----------



## OhioDeer5

robampton said:


> Not to stir the pot on the discussion of big deer, but there is no such thing as a gross booner is there? Isn't the whole point of a Boone and Crockett deer that it nets 160? If you count gross 160 then you would be adding a ton of non typical and such. When discussing the number of booner bucks, it can only include deer that net 160 or it isn't a booner at all. Am I wrong on this? If you are comparing the statistics of the deer population that are Booners, then you can't compare that with people killing bucks that gross 160 or it isn't a comparison at all, because when they are saying the percentage that are booners, they are talking about deer that would net 160, not gross 160.


These are "gross" booners lol


----------



## posco

Scotty C said:


> I feel bad for him. You guys can say what you want about me but I am a forgiving person.


If this isn't rock bottom for OB, nothing ever will be. I hope he bounces back.


----------



## whack&stack

TwoInch said:


> there are no let-off rules any longer, they dont even asterisk them anymore. no one shooting a compound hunting bow would be legit in the last fifteen years.


I didn't know they had changed it. The others still apply. My favorite hunting rig doesn't qualify on the ATA so still out on that and lighted sights. Either way doesn't matter I'm not trying to get in the club either way.


----------



## nhns4

Doubt hell return. Everything he lived for is smashed. Dreams shattered. Lol


----------



## pinski79

bamatide15 said:


> I know, slowed down a lot. I am actually getting some work done today.


getting boring. I'm gonna leave work early


----------



## rodney482

Scotty C said:


> The thread is slowing down a bit though!!
> MAN!!! Imagine if OB finally came back on and posted!!! It would be historic!!!



Threads, even the great ones will fade.


----------



## PY Bucks

:teeth:


saskguy said:


> Next 170 I kill with a bow won't be shown on this website.


Because you only shoot 180+.


----------



## dstreet

ohiobooners said:


> I have a few more videos and pics. I have some more pics of him at 3.5 and a few more interesting twists for the next webisode. Hope you guys like it


I can't wait to hear about the interesting twists in the next webisode.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

TwoInch said:


> there are no let-off rules any longer, they dont even asterisk them anymore. no one shooting a compound hunting bow would be legit in the last fifteen years.


I think P/Y is the one with all of the rules. B&C on the other hand allows gun kills as well as bow kills. B&C is the only one I'm remotely interested in entering...However, that may never happen :lol3:


----------



## moorejeffreys22

I'm here just waiting to hear some more information on the facts. I wish people would either spill it or quit trying to act like they know something. Rodney has posted some pics and some very hazy comments. It's obvious these people are either enjoying there 15 minutes of fame or they actually know something. In my opinion they want the 15 minutes of fame just like chad.


----------



## ravensgait

I shot a World Record deer! Then my X showed up for her half and what was a great dream became a nightmare!! lol
OK have to qualify that I don't have an ex wife which is why it was a real nightmare lol


----------



## cypert2

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I'm here just waiting to hear some more information on the facts. I wish people would either spill it or quit trying to act like they know something. Rodney has posted some pics and some very hazy comments. It's obvious these people are either enjoying there 15 minutes of fame or they actually know something. In my opinion they want the 15 minutes of fame just like chad.


Read the first 50 or 60 pages. If that's not enough facts for you, I don't no what to tell you


----------



## moorejeffreys22

So your telling me your satisfied? I've read every word. I'm tired of people telling everyone to read the first 50 pages. There are still unanswered questions and plenty of them. If you think your smart for referencing the first 50 pages. I don't know what to tell you


----------



## LiteSpeed1

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I'm here just waiting to hear some more information on the facts. I wish people would either spill it or quit trying to act like they know something. Rodney has posted some pics and some very hazy comments. It's obvious these people are either enjoying there 15 minutes of fame or they actually know something. In my opinion they want the 15 minutes of fame just like chad.


If you have something with more credibility, post it up.


----------



## livefromthetree

Sweet baby jesus...I dont get by here much any more these days (yeah yeah I have a real real old account that I cant find), but was sent a link to this today. I'm a steady reading. Gotta love greed and jealousy and the worship of the outdoor fame that makes some folks do this kind of garbage. Course it's nothing new and will only continue to escalate.

Worst part in my itsy bitsy mind is just like the steroid era in baseball...it makes us all a lil (or a lot) skeptical of those of us that slip up and do it right every now and again.

Come on November...

JT


----------



## moorejeffreys22

LiteSpeed1 said:


> If you have something with more credibility, post it up.


It is amazing to me how people can't read. I am wanting more information on facts about this. I know only what I've read here. If everyone is satisfied with everything that has come out then Y are they still here. I want more answers and I'm sure it will come out soon.


----------



## 22jdub

If you're looking for more proof of anything other than what has already been shown here you're wasting your time. A bare minimum of 2 giant bucks he tried to pass off as fair chase kills were a penned deer and a replica. The only person who could give you more information is the "man" himself and we all know thats not going to happen. So sit back and enjoy the speculation for what it is or move on. It's purely entertainment at this point.



moorejeffreys22 said:


> So your telling me your satisfied? I've read every word. I'm tired of people telling everyone to read the first 50 pages. There are still unanswered questions and plenty of them. If you think your smart for referencing the first 50 pages. I don't know what to tell you


----------



## LiteSpeed1

moorejeffreys22 said:


> It is amazing to me how people can't read. I am wanting more information on facts about this. I know only what I've read here. If everyone is satisfied with everything that has come out then Y are they still here. I want more answers and I'm sure it will come out soon.


I can read just fine. I was simply saying that you come on here asking and looking for answers and information, yet you were quick to criticize what others had posted.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

L-Roy said:


> Oldpro, GRIV, Preacher,
> 
> Good to see familiar faces.
> 
> Lets get this show on the road!


Yes I criticized them because they are looking for 15 minutes of fame trying to say things that they have no idea about. Or maybe they do.


----------



## cypert2

moorejeffreys22 said:


> So your telling me your satisfied? I've read every word. I'm tired of people telling everyone to read the first 50 pages. There are still unanswered questions and plenty of them. If you think your smart for referencing the first 50 pages. I don't know what to tell you


All I can tell you is to ride out to WV and interview Chad yourself. Since the facts came out OB bailed out of here, deleted his FB account and phone #. Proven on here several of his deer are high fence or replicas. Just what further proof do you require?


----------



## flinginairos

cypert2 said:


> All I can tell you is to ride out to WV and interview Chad yourself. Since the facts came out OB bailed out of here, deleted his FB account and phone #. Proven on here several of his deer are high fence or replicas. Just what further proof do you require?



Exactly. If he was legit he would get on here and defend himself. I know I would if I was wrongly accused.


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> So your telling me your satisfied? I've read every word. I'm tired of people telling everyone to read the first 50 pages. There are still unanswered questions and plenty of them. If you think your smart for referencing the first 50 pages. I don't know what to tell you


So the information you've attained on this matter was provided by others in the thread and then you complain about the quality of the information. In this thread is what is known or believed to be known, if you want more, like Cypert2 said, go knock yourself out and dig something up. We all know there are unanswered questions because OhioBoners has not communicated. Shocker.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

cypert2 said:


> All I can tell you is to ride out to WV and interview Chad yourself. Since the facts came out OB bailed out of here, deleted his FB account and phone #. Proven on here several of his deer are high fence or replicas. Just what further proof do you require?


It really is amazing how people literally can't read or make up things that they feel like saying. Never did I say I needed proof. I want information. I already believe he was in the wrong and duped us all. I just want someone to come on here and say yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof.


----------



## cypert2

moorejeffreys22 said:


> It really is amazing how people literally can't read or make up things that they feel like saying. Never did I say I needed proof. I want information. I already believe he was in the wrong and duped us all. I just want someone to come on here and say yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof.


By any chance, were you a member of the O.J. Simpson jury?


----------



## moorejeffreys22

cypert2 said:


> By any chance, were you a member of the O.J. Simpson jury?


Lol you still obviously don't get it...


----------



## DaneHunter

moorejeffreys22 said:


> It really is amazing how people literally can't read or make up things that they feel like saying. Never did I say I needed proof. I want information. I already believe he was in the wrong and duped us all. I just want someone to come on here and say yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof.


DD Ranch has pictures of OB taking a buck on his property and the creator of the double drop the buck was called and said Chad did not kill that deer but it was killed in the 80s and the mounts are for sale to anyone. What more do you need?


----------



## stevewes2004

moorejeffreys22 said:


> It really is amazing how people literally can't read or make up things that they feel like saying. Never did I say I needed proof. I want information. I already believe he was in the wrong and duped us all. I just want someone to come on here and say yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof.


The proof IS the information...

Dean Bower came on here... said yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof...


----------



## KYDEER16

I love the text he sent to the TP guy saying he was going to be interviewed by a major magazine. "The boy born to kill big bucks" LOL

I'm going to start buying Replica's and high fenced 200 inch deer for my 7 year old son so he will be a legend before he's a teenager.


----------



## KYDEER16

DaneHunter said:


> DD Ranch has pictures of OB taking a buck on his property and the creator of the double drop the buck was called and said Chad did not kill that deer but it was killed in the 80s and the mounts are for sale to anyone. What more do you need?



Don't forget he used a dying child for an escape route


----------



## DaneHunter

KYDEER16 said:


> Don't forget he used a dying child for an escape route


I missed the exact details on that one.


----------



## Scotty C

Since someone is on the topic of OJ.... Remember that book he wrote ..... "If I Did It"??????

I'm going to write OB's confession cus he will not come on here and do it...

IF I WAS OB..... By Scotty C

Well guys I am back. I see that my thread has grown to epic proportions! That's pretty cool. I have a feeling that Marc Anthony is my biggest fan right now. 
I have an easy explanation for all this.
Just like Ted Bundy blamed all his killing on porn. I'm blaming all my BS on "Horn Porn!!!"

I watch Michael Waddell and Lee and Tiffany kill all these big bucks and I think...... Let them come to my property and see if they can kill a booner. 
So I devised a plan.....Don't get me wrong. I love to bowhunt and I've killed my share of 100 to 115 inch bucks, a few bears and some turkeys. I thought if I could be sent to these managed properties as a prostaffer I'd kill every buck they put me on!!!

SO I went to my buddys game ranch and whacked a few big bucks, gained a following on AT and saw an opportunity. I saw a post about a buck in Southern Ohio and played my way into Chasens life...Trophy Pursuit was kind enough to give me the opening to put my master plan to work. Many people fell for my tales and I was on my way. Soon enough I was gonna be an outdoor celebrity whether I killed OG or not. I would get to hunt all over the U.S. with my pretty wife along for the ride...

Maybe Realtree would sponsor me, maybe Primos or Drury. Either way I could hunt for a living.. 

Signed OB


I really think he was trying to do this. Never entered a deer in the books (not a big deal), Wanted to be looked upon as bowhunting god, was friendly and helpful and watched just about everything he said. His 9-5 job probably got in the way and he just wanted to hunt!!

What a deceitful way to go about it.


----------



## V-TRAIN

it was not just deer, elk also. check out post #10 in this thread of a supposedly Kentucky elk kill.
I am sure it is another dd ranch victim. lol
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2244892


----------



## KYDEER16

DaneHunter said:


> I missed the exact details on that one.


It's a ways back, maybe someone could give the exact spot


----------



## newview

DaneHunter said:


> DD Ranch has pictures of OB taking a buck on his property and the creator of the double drop the buck was called and said Chad did not kill that deer but it was killed in the 80s and the mounts are for sale to anyone. What more do you need?


You're not going to get anywhere with this one! He's read every post, and still needs information.


----------



## SamPotter

newview said:


> You're not going to get anywhere with this one! He's read every post, and still needs information.


Exactly. The pictures posted are factual evidence of wrongdoing. Maybe a confession is what is needed?


----------



## KYDEER16

Haha I live in Eastern KY where all the Elk hunting takes place and I'd love to know where those big wooden openings are located at in his elk pic


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Scotty C said:


> Maybe in his elaborate plan he wanted to become a prostaffer to get a chance to hunt those managed farms.
> He probably loves to bowhunt and obviously wanted the notoriety of being looked upon as a great bowhunter.. He went about it the wrong way.
> Many guys on here can crucify him.. I feel bad for him. You guys can say what you want about me but I am a forgiving person.


How on earth could you feel sorry for someone that is a complete FRAUD and deliberately deceived folks into believing he was something he wasn't? It's his own fault. He made his bed. Why would you feel sorry for him? I totally understand forgiveness, but this dude went to beyond great lengths to lie and cheat. It's always been my opinion that you can't forgive someone until they ask for it. This dude needs to man up and come on here and come clean. Or, just ride off into the sunset and get a real life.


----------



## BP1992

KYDEER16 said:


> Haha I live in Eastern KY where all the Elk hunting takes place and I'd love to know where those big wooden openings are located at in his elk pic


Looks like the same terrain as his high fence buck. A little too clean.


----------



## BigDeer




----------



## Scotty C

HNTRDAN said:


> How on earth could you feel sorry for someone that is a complete FRAUD and deliberately deceived folks into believing he was something he wasn't? It's his own fault. He made his bed. Why would you feel sorry for him? I totally understand forgiveness, but this dude went to beyond great lengths to lie and cheat. It's always been my opinion that you can't forgive someone until they ask for it. This dude needs to man up and come on here and come clean. Or, just ride off into the sunset and get a real life.


Obviously OB has some mental issues. Mental illness is no joke.... That is why I feel sorry for him. I know he lied and went to great lengths. 
Like I mentioned before. Life will go on for him. People outside of AT and the hunting world have no idea. 
I feel bad for him and I don't need him to come on here and explain... If you do that is your prerogative. Would I like to see him do it? Yes. 
Can I still feel bad for him because he was living such a lie.. Of course


----------



## Scotty C

V-TRAIN said:


> it was not just deer, elk also. check out post #10 in this thread of a supposedly Kentucky elk kill.
> I am sure it is another dd ranch victim. lol
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2244892


I knew about the elk. And I just looked at the page...

I wonder? Did anyone contact the RMEF to see if the elk tag auction was real. I'm sure someone could do that.
Probably DD but you never know. It shows the great lengths he went to to lie... We all know he made up some whoppers!!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

DaneHunter said:


> DD Ranch has pictures of OB taking a buck on his property and the creator of the double drop the buck was called and said Chad did not kill that deer but it was killed in the 80s and the mounts are for sale to anyone. What more do you need?


You people are truly in competent. how many times do I need to say I don't need proof. I've already ruled him guilty I just want more facts about his other deer and has he ever killed a fair chase giant and where did his other deer come from? So go back to your children's books if you can't comprehend a real conversation instead of talking on here like you know everything danehunter. We see you we see you. Your presence is known.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

stevewes2004 said:


> The proof IS the information...
> 
> Dean Bower came on here... said yes I know this for a fact and here's some proof...


Ok so send me a link to deans proof? Even though I don't need proof and never asked for any. Amazing how you guys pick up bits and pieces and never actually read through something.


----------



## d3ue3ce

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You people are truly in competent. how many times do I need to say I don't need proof. I've already ruled him guilty I just want more facts about his other deer and has he ever killed a fair chase giant and where did his other deer come from? So go back to your children's books if you can't comprehend a real conversation instead of talking on here like you know everything danehunter. We see you we see you. Your presence is known.


And you are too incompetent to read the replies and realize that you arent going to get any more info than what you already have unless you do some digging yourself, or if OB comes back on here, which is highly unlikely since he closed his fb account, changed his phone number, not to mention was banned from AT


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok so send me a link to deans proof? Even though I don't need proof and never asked for any. Amazing how you guys pick up bits and pieces and never actually read through something.


It's in the thread that you've read, why do you need a link?


----------



## redneckromeo

If he got caught before OG came on the scene then I agree, other then some lost Internet buddies life for him would go as normal but since all the hype of OG came about I have no doubt his lies have reached far beyond AT - most likely throughout his home town and surrounding areas. This was a guy that people thought might actually kill the next WR - people from all over were starting to take notice of him and what he was doing. I think the truth coming out will be a bigger deal to his life then some think.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

d3ue3ce said:


> And you are too incompetent to read the replies and realize that you arent going to get any more info than what you already have unless you do some digging yourself, or if OB comes back on here, which is highly unlikely since he closed his fb account, changed his phone number, not to mention was banned from AT


I read them and most of them say "how much more proof do you need?" I never even asked for proof. This is about people trying to turn things around and put words in people's mouths


----------



## d3ue3ce

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I read them and most of them say "how much more proof do you need?" I never even asked for proof. This is about people trying to turn things around and put words in people's mouths


More facts=proof........you can ask for one, but in a situatiin like this, they are the same


----------



## Scotty C

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I read them and most of them say "how much more proof do you need?" I never even asked for proof. This is about people trying to turn things around and put words in people's mouths


Deans post is #1160.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BigDeer said:


> It's in the thread that you've read, why do you need a link?


So Dean sent a picture of the buck from DD ranch. But did he send any more info on the 213 inch that was on his taxidermist s wall?


----------



## Mr. Man

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You people are truly in competent. how many times do I need to say I don't need proof. I've already ruled him guilty I just want more facts about his other deer and has he ever killed a fair chase giant and where did his other deer come from? So go back to your children's books if you can't comprehend a real conversation instead of talking on here like you know everything danehunter. We see you we see you. Your presence is known.


You obviously need someone to tell you what you want to hear, so this is it. No one knows if he has killed a fair chase giant. It is a fact that some of his giants are frauds, in fact some aren't even real deer, apparently. This obviously casts a shadow of doubt on everything he has supposedly killed. The only person with any facts about those is the scumbag himself, and obviously he's not talking, so no one will probably ever know. That's it. There's nothing else to say to answer your questions. You can track him down like someone suggested, and ask him, or just be satisfied with knowing he's a fraud on a grand scale.


----------



## Scotty C

redneckromeo said:


> If he got caught before OG came on the scene then I agree, other then some lost Internet buddies life for him would go as normal but since all the hype of OG came about I have no doubt his lies have reached far beyond AT - most likely throughout his home town and surrounding areas. This was a guy that people thought might actually kill the next WR - people from all over were starting to take notice of him and what he was doing. I think the truth coming out will be a bigger deal to his life then some think.


Still most people have no idea. Go up to some non hunter that you know and try to explain this whole mess to somebody and they won't get it....
Heck somebody just posted in the bowhunter showcase.... "Who is OB and what did he do?" There were guys on his side as of last night in that thread lol!!!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

d3ue3ce said:


> More facts=proof........you can ask for one, but in a situatiin like this, they are the same


Well you obviously are not very intelligent. Because if you can't distinguish between facts and proof. You need help. Proof is something you are looking for to convict someone that is in question. Facts are true statements about a situation. You are making yourself look bad while trying to impress your buddies on here.


----------



## gwm

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Well you obviously are not very intelligent. Because if you can't distinguish between facts and proof. You need help. Proof is something you are looking for to convict someone that is in question. Facts are true statements about a situation. You are making yourself look bad while trying to impress your buddies on here.


It's not him that's making himself look bad.


----------



## d3ue3ce

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Well you obviously are not very intelligent. Because if you can't distinguish between facts and proof. You need help. Proof is something you are looking for to convict someone that is in question. Facts are true statements about a situation. You are making yourself look bad while trying to impress your buddies on here.


Lol ok dude.... you say i am making myself look bad.... yet its only you arguing with several people......i get it.... its not you thats the problem...its evrryone else that doesnt agree with you, right??


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> So Dean sent a picture of the buck from DD ranch. But did he send any more info on the 213 inch that was on his taxidermist s wall?


Last I read Dean was still looking for information on it.


----------



## BigDeer

gwm said:


> It's not him that's making himself look bad.


Ragging on someones incompetence or intelligence with that grammar is kinda funny...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Im just glad he is a good Over and over again self proclaimed Christian


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Dean called OB out, and within minutes he deleted his Facebook page, stopped answering his phone and resigned from AT. If that's not at least an indication of guilt, what is it? Did he have to suddenly leave the country to become a missionary? You keep questioning other people's intelligence, yet you are the one who cannot accept the facts that have been presented. I know, you'll say that's not enough facts, but that's all there is for now.


----------



## snoman4

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You people are truly in competent. how many times do I need to say I don't need proof. I've already ruled him guilty I just want more facts about his other deer and has he ever killed a fair chase giant and where did his other deer come from? So go back to your children's books if you can't comprehend a real conversation instead of talking on here like you know everything danehunter. We see you we see you. Your presence is known.


Youre calling people incompetent and can not even spell it correctly....

Move along brother youre being Debbie Downer on a great thread with great comedic relief for some of us.


----------



## J-Carter

As attention hungry as OB was in the first place he is probably loving the fact that this thread has hit 3600+ replies in a matter of a few days...even though the vast majority of them are negative LOL...in which they should be....I can't believe this guy lied so much...Heck I kill bigger deer in the wild than OB did and I'm in Dog Country Virginia!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Dean called OB out, and within minutes he deleted his Facebook page, stopped answering his phone and resigned from AT. If that's not at least an indication of guilt, what is it? Did he have to suddenly leave the country to become a missionary? You keep questioning other people's intelligence, yet you are the one who cannot accept the facts that have been presented. I know, you'll say that's not enough facts, but that's all there is for now.


Its pretty apparent isn't Mike


----------



## Fortyneck

At this point we are bound to see much more of this: 

People stumbling into this thread like a child wandering into a room in the middle of a movie and wanting to know what happened and why.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

d3ue3ce said:


> Lol ok dude.... you say i am making myself look bad.... yet its only you arguing with several people......i get it.... its not you thats the problem...its evrryone else that doesnt agree with you, right??


Lmao... i said i wanted more facts of the story and got jumped about needing proof or that i should be satisfied with half a story and not pursue the facts anymore. Where does this make sense. Everyone said something brought the word proof when i never brought that up. Then you go thru and one idiot said the word proof so your all on the bandwagon telling me that i asked for proof. You guys are so desperately searching for someone who wants to take chads side or act like you are the genius behind this story.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Dean called OB out, and within minutes he deleted his Facebook page, stopped answering his phone and resigned from AT. If that's not at least an indication of guilt, what is it? Did he have to suddenly leave the country to become a missionary? You keep questioning other people's intelligence, yet you are the one who cannot accept the facts that have been presented. I know, you'll say that's not enough facts, but that's all there is for now.


Can you really not understand this?? This is amazing. I don't need proof. We all know he is guilty. I want more of the story. How many times do I have to say it til you understand. I hope your name is for the speed of your bow and not your brain.


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Lmao... i said i wanted more facts of the story and got jumped about needing proof or that i should be satisfied with half a story and not pursue the facts anymore. Where does this make sense. Everyone said something brought the word proof when i never brought that up. Then you go thru and one idiot said the word proof so your all on the bandwagon telling me that i asked for proof. You guys are so desperately searching for someone who wants to take chads side or act like you are the genius behind this story.


Who said you should be satisfied? I haven't read that one yet. We only ask that you spell your insults correctly? We're not asking for much. When you grasp the concept that all the facts are not out yet, because not all parties have presented them, I think your lower region will be less puckered.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Its pretty apparent isn't Mike


I thought so, but apparently I aren't very intelligent.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Can you really not understand this?? This is amazing. I don't need proof. We all know he is guilty. I want more of the story. How many times do I have to say it til you understand. I hope your name is for the speed of your bow and not your brain.


What? This is all we have of the story for now. Deal with it.


----------



## fivemartins

J-Carter said:


> As attention hungry as OB was in the first place he is probably loving the fact that this thread has hit 3600+ replies in a matter of a few days...even though the vast majority of them are negative LOL...in which they should be....I can't believe this guy lied so much...Heck I kill bigger deer in the wild than OB did and I'm in Dog Country Virginia!


Big dog's are for buddies, buddy


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BigDeer said:


> Who said you should be satisfied? I haven't read that one yet. We only ask that you spell your insults correctly? We're not asking for much. When you grasp the concept that all the facts are not out yet, because not all parties have presented them, I think your lower region will be less puckered.


First of all incompetent was auto spelled on my phone into 2 words which happens. And second I asked for more of the story. One guy responded and said that this is what happened and if you need more proof I don't know what to tell you. Then it has turned into this. Then everyone else jumped on the wagon saying why do you need proof? Understand now?


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> First of all incompetent was auto spelled on my phone into 2 words which happens. And second I asked for more of the story. One guy responded and said that this is what happened and if you need more proof I don't know what to tell you. Then it has turned into this. Then everyone else jumped on the wagon saying why do you need proof? Understand now?


Why do you ask for more facts/proof/the skinny over and over when what is known is presented in the thread? You made an assumption that Rodney (I believe) knows more to the story with hazy/vague comments, so ask him yourself. Guys have presented the same answer over and over yet it's not up to your standards, so then you insult.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BigDeer said:


> Why do you ask for more facts/proof/the skinny over and over when what is known is presented in the thread? You made an assumption that Rodney (I believe) knows more to the story with hazy/vague comments, so ask him yourself. Guys have presented the same answer over and over yet it's not up to your standards, so then you insult.


Your almost on the money now. If someone would have said "you'll just have to wait with the rest of us." Instead of insulting me by assuming my comment had anything to do with needing proof or being on chads side. That's what got me fired up. Oh and then everyone else jumped on the proof bandwagon


----------



## redneckromeo

Scotty C said:


> Still most people have no idea. Go up to some non hunter that you know and try to explain this whole mess to somebody and they won't get it....
> Heck somebody just posted in the bowhunter showcase.... "Who is OB and what did he do?" There were guys on his side as of last night in that thread lol!!!


True most wont ever know or care but it only takes a few key people in a persons life to find out they've been lied to and it can cause that persons life to turn upside down. Chads own brother thought all the deer were real so who knows how far his lies went. If I was in his shoes and my wife and Dad found out I was a liar and a cheat that would be all it would take for my world to come crumbling down even if the rest of the world was oblivious to it.


----------



## BigDeer

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Your almost on the money now. If someone would have said "you'll just have to wait with the rest of us." Instead of insulting me by assuming my comment had anything to do with needing proof or being on chads side. That's what got me fired up. Oh and then everyone else jumped on the proof bandwagon


"you're"

lol, they did. Unwind a little, it's all good.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

redneckromeo said:


> True most wont ever know or care but it only takes a few key people in a persons life to find out they've been lied to and it can cause that persons life to turn upside down. Chads own brother thought all the deer were real so who knows how far his lies went. If I was in his shoes and my wife and Dad found out I was a liar and a cheat that would be all it would take for my world to come crumbling down even if the rest of the world was oblivious to it.


Did I miss where chads brother posted on here that he had no idea they were fake?


----------



## Briar

I can seen wanting proof if the guilty party is facing some real punishment...but in reality all the has been faced with is becoming a joke on AT. Since this is the same place that he made himself a hero for years, a few years of being seen as a clown just evens him out. How can anyone defend someone that can't or won't even try to defend themselves?


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BigDeer said:


> "you're"
> 
> lol, they did. Unwind a little, it's all good.


My phone was supposed to auto correct that! It only auto corrects the wrong words...


----------



## redneckromeo

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Did I miss where chads brother posted on here that he had no idea they were fake?


Not on here, but yes you missed where it was said his brother commented on TP that he thought they were real.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

redneckromeo said:


> Not on here, but yes you missed where it was said his brother commented on TP that he thought they were real.


I do not believe for one second that his brother had no clue. that would be another lie obviously. Anyone else agree


----------



## redneckromeo

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I do not believe for one second that his brother had no clue. that would be another lie obviously. Anyone else agree


I think most people tend to trust family so I don't see why it would be hard for a second to believe. Especially if you don't live in the same town as one another which I don't know if they do or not. Chad must have been semi careful about hiding the truth because if people around him knew it then it surely wouldn't have taken this long to uncover.


----------



## whack&stack

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I do not believe for one second that his brother had no clue. that would be another lie obviously. Anyone else agree


No I don't agree with that at all


----------



## BP1992

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You people are truly in competent. how many times do I need to say I don't need proof. I've already ruled him guilty I just want more facts about his other deer and has he ever killed a fair chase giant and where did his other deer come from? So go back to your children's books if you can't comprehend a real conversation instead of talking on here like you know everything danehunter. We see you we see you. Your presence is known.


Says the guy that doesn't even know how to spell.


----------



## redneckromeo

The guy did after all change his phone number. Only my family and friends have my phone number so if all he was worried about were butt hurt leg jumpers from AT finding out there would have been no reason to change numbers. Plus his wife deleted her Facebook - getting a women to just up and quit social media is a huge deal!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

You guys would know better than me.... I just couldn't imagine. Wouldn't his brother have questions about the kill or where it was shot at or trail cam pics? What about the other 17 150 class deer? I mean sounds far fetched still.


----------



## rodney482

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I do not believe for one second that his brother had no clue. that would be another lie obviously. Anyone else agree


Too many unknow factors to guess whether or not his brother knew.
How would one formulate an opinion either way?

My brother couldnt tell you much of anything about any of my deer. He does not hunt.


----------



## BP1992

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I do not believe for one second that his brother had no clue. that would be another lie obviously. Anyone else agree


No

..


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BP1992 said:


> Says the guy that doesn't even know how to spell.


Where'd you come from? Have you ever heard of auto correct. The nerve of you to comment on something that doesn't involve you. But I've seen your posts before. Nothing new here


----------



## moorejeffreys22

rodney482 said:


> Too many unknow factors to guess whether or not his brother knew.
> How would one formulate an opinion either way?
> 
> My brother couldnt tell you much of anything about any of my deer. He does not hunt.


It's easy to formulate an opinion. I am close with my sister and she lives 2000 miles away. She knows me and knows the things I do. And I have friends who have siblings that are fairly close to them. They could not imagine this. I can understand if there was just one deer in question but there are numerous deer in question.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

So I got 3 people that don't agree. Any that agree? If not I'm Ok with it.


----------



## BLan

Let it go already. Did Chad, Dean or anyone involved in this do anything to any one of us? None of us are any better than anyone else, we're all flawed and do wrong things whether it's break the speed limit, drink too much, kick the dog, have a bad attitude toward someone or tell lies. None are perfect and there is no degree to right and wrong and nobody here can tell me they've never done wrong. If anything that happened to start this personally hurt anyone then deal with it with the person who hurt you otherwise get over it. I can't believe the accusations and innuendo has continued for over 100 pages. OB was called on page 14 or something like that, Dean set the record straight with his accusation on page 30-40 or something like that, and we now on page 146? 

So go ahead, call me names, saying I'm preaching, say whatever you want about me, there is no way you hurt me: But let it go!


----------



## trial153

moorejeffreys22 said:


> So I got 3 people that don't agree. Any that agree? If not I'm Ok with it.


The only thing I can agree with is that you have some issues.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

trial153 said:


> The only thing I can agree with is that you have some issues.


Ok maybe we all do but elaborate please..?


----------



## robampton

LiteSpeed1 said:


> LOL! How could they not know? Maybe they thought they are a native species.


Cause they were so elusive they hadn't been seen before that kill


----------



## redneckromeo

There's people in this world that have gotten away with lying about a lot bigger things then deer.


----------



## golfanddeernut

I am very interested in the supposed 213 buck. To me it does not look as big as the Milo Hansen buck, but if it were it would already be a world record. The Milo Hanson buck was only 213. It would be good to find out more info on this.
http://www.petersenshunting.com/2013/06/26/20-biggest-typical-whitetail-bucks-of-all-time/


----------



## APAsuphan

Ok I have been holding off on watching the hitler video because I thought that has been over done, but I have to admit that was freaking funny! Well done.


----------



## trial153

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok maybe we all do but elaborate please..?


Now I can agree with that ... Everyone has their issues.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

trial153 said:


> Now I can agree with that ... Everyone has their issues.


So I have issues for not believing his brother? How is that so far fetched?


----------



## BP1992

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Where'd you come from? Have you ever heard of auto correct. The nerve of you to comment on something that doesn't involve you. But I've seen your posts before. Nothing new here


----------



## BP1992

moorejeffreys22 said:


> So I have issues for not believing his brother? How is that so far fetched?


That's far from being your only issue.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

BP1992 said:


> That's far from being your only issue.


I know I know your the man! And are a great know all who only kills giants and works on a farm in Illinois but lives in Georgia and knows everything about deer and farming. You win.


----------



## BP1992

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I know I know your the man! And are a great know all who only kills giants and works on a farm in Illinois but lives in Georgia and knows everything about deer and farming. You win.


Auto correct must have gotten you again. :wink:


----------



## trial153

trial153 said:


> Now I can agree with that ... Everyone has their issues.


Yes. Because really what the hell does it matter what his brother knew or didn't know? 
If the guy was going to lie about what he knew, why not lie to help your brother out of his jam? The guy doesn't gain much by saying he doesn't know. It's a non issue. 

Further more what his brother knows or didn't know is secondary to what we know about OB. 
We are all at this point pretty well convinced that at the very least he miss represented himself in a couple situations. 

And until you started arguing we were all for the most part in agreement that this entire thread and situation is based on speculation with a few small facts thrown in for good measure. And until OB proves otherwise that's how it will remain no mater how much you argue.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

trial153 said:


> Yes. Because really what the hell does it matter what his brother knew or didn't know?
> If the guy was going to lie about what he knew, why not lie to help your brother out of his jam? The guy doesn't gain much by saying he doesn't know. It's a non issue.
> 
> Further more what his brother knows or didn't know is secondary to what we know about OB.
> We are all at this point pretty well convinced that at the very least he miss represented himself in a couple situations.
> 
> And until you started arguing we were all for the most part in agreement that this entire thread and situation is based on speculation with a few small facts thrown in for good measure. And until OB proves otherwise that's how it will remain no mater how much you argue.


Dang you are sensitive! His brother could help us she'd light on this situation by getting his brother to let everyone know his stories. Or he himself knows most of it. I want more of the truth to come out which is Y I made a comment about his brother. So now your the one arguing about his brother. Are you close with them? I just can't understand Y you would get so upset about this. Pretty weird I think


----------



## BP1992

golfanddeernut said:


> I am very interested in the supposed 213 buck. To me it does not look as big as the Milo Hansen buck, but if it were it would already be a world record. The Milo Hanson buck was only 213. It would be good to find out more info on this.
> http://www.petersenshunting.com/2013/06/26/20-biggest-typical-whitetail-bucks-of-all-time/
> View attachment 1954261


OB claimed that it had an abnormal point that kept it from being the world record. He probably told them to add that point on there when he bought it so he wouldn't have to have it officially scored. Everybody would have really suspected something off if he had a new world record and wouldn't even enter it, yet he was on here showing it off all the time.


----------



## Maxemus

Has anyone heard from Floridacrackr? Sure would be interesting to hear his take on all this.


----------



## DB444

Well, I signed back on and see this thread is still alive. Hopefully by now, some of you have pieced together what I was eluding to in my initial series of post. I've always suspected OB was as many of you've said a bit full of it. I've received some PM's requesting various information and I thought I'd share how this came about in hopes everyone (including OB -I know you're still watching) can draw some closure to it and move on. OB presented himself as very like able, believe able, respectful, and honest young man that had the world in his hands. He was also seen as a very good hunter, perhaps the most respected guy on this website. I saw all the same qualities you guys saw but also knew something was just not right. I was suspicious early on when I saw a picture of the huge 200" buck on a red wall that I thought I'd seen it before (perhaps as long ago as the early 1990's??) on my best friends taxidermist wall. I wasn't completely convinced of this but enough to inquire about it the next time we talked. I befriended Chad on FB and like many of you we had a brief few side chats about hunting. Chad posted up pictures of a freaking huge wild boar one day and I asked him where he got it-free range or HF. I told Chad I had a good friend wanting to kill a hog that's why I was asking. I was fully expecting him to say blah blah game farm and that would have been the end of it. However, after a hesitation in a quickly responding series of post, he said "I killed that free range on my friends farm". Well bells and whistles went off in my head given you could clearly see this was well beyond a normal free range boar in size and there was a heavy brows line in the background. I really could care less and thought to myself he must be embarrassed to admit he shot it on a ranch. I let it go and we talked about going scouting together and possibly planning a hunt together in Southern WV. I liked the idea of going with someone pretty knowledgeable that I wouldn't have to baby sit. I also liked the fact Chad seemed to be a devout Christian and gave credit to his successes to God. Well I went back over on AT to look at that group of deer mounts he posted and I saw the one deer with the unicorn and thought to myself "that's odd, a brows line and the terrain was similar to the hog?????" I got to thinking about that hog hunt and thought I'd scout out a few HF operations close to Chad to see if I could spot his hog on there while I was browsing. I looked over DD Ranch website and looked at the pictures and about fell off my chair when instead of the hog I saw Chad with the unicorn buck. 

Well at this point I'm thinking he has lied to me about the hog (which I haven't proved) and he has misrepresented where he got the unicorn buck. I thought to myself this sort of upsets me in more than one way. The guy is lying which is between himself and his conscious, he is misleading a bunch of people that honor and respect him but most of all he consistently gave credit to God when I'm pretty sure God wasn't backing him on these ventures. I decide I'm going to say something to him to turn himself around and focus on doing right. I decided to double check my initial suspicions before saying anything and spotted that shiny racked drop tined buck and another buck that appeared to be straight off a ranch based upon the photos. I decided to search replica racks for the drop tined buck and was shocked to find it within minutes of my search. That did it, I was now mad and decided I was going to flame him for what he had obviously been doing. I wrote the series of initial questions baiting him in. I had a little question about the unicorn buck that I needed cleared up. On my phone I couldn't tell if the unicorn was a common base or a free standing point originating in between the eyes so I asked twice about it. In the meanwhile I switched to my I pad and could clearly see it was common base with the main antler. I intentionally understated the length figuring he have to clarify that. I was right, he jumped all over and came back with the response within minutes. 

This really made me mad because I knew without a doubt he was lying and misrepresenting multiple facts. This guy was giving credit to a God for his ill conceived plan of self promotion. I then went ballistic and posted the " come clean" post with threats for repentance or else. After I posted that I had second thoughts and decided I needed to send him a pm which was in fact turned off so I had to post a message on his open message board. I was using you guys as pawns to chase him away because I knew the wrath he was about to sustain. He complied and ran away which was his only option. You guys pretty well ripped me to pieces and I expected that to happen but if Chad got his priorities right I'd take the heat. Chad dropped off the face of the earth and I can only hope he has started working earnestly towards getting his life right with God and himself. I feel something happened to a Chad while growing up that made him want to seek personal glory or recognition. Maybe he has always felt inadequate and his real life was not good enough--who knows??? I hope we all (myself included) learn something from this and move on. I will quote the most important person to ever be in my life "in order to achieve an obsolute and content life we must base our thought and actions on that which is righteous and true --Jacob Bower 2011". Chad, I know your still out there, I hope your all the better and get your life and priorities straight. I say we forgive this man for none of us are perfect.


----------



## fisherhahn

Wouldn't go on too much more about his brother... Last time people started in about his wife the thread got pulled for a while... Can you guys just stick to slamming OB... It makes my day go by much faster.... No more boring facts or info. I hope I get pics of a monster some day so I can start a thread like this....


----------



## moorejeffreys22

fisherhahn said:


> Wouldn't go on too much more about his brother... Last time people started in about his wife the thread got pulled for a while... Can you guys just stick to slamming OB... It makes my day go by much faster.... No more boring facts or info. I hope I get pics of a monster some day so I can start a thread like this....


I've read every part of this thread and it got pulled because people were making sequel comments about her and posting nasty links. But i feel it's legitimate to talk about his brother and wife/fiance as long as it stays on topic. I wonder if his wife had any clue since you say his brother didnt? But good post dean bower. I like the informative posts


----------



## bamatide15

Again, thank you Dean.


----------



## DMAX-HD

Dean Bower said:


> Well, I signed back on and see this thread is still alive. Hopefully by now, some of you have pieced together what I was eluding to in my initial series of post. I've always suspected OB was as many of you've said a bit full of it. I've received some PM's requesting various information and I thought I'd share how this came about in hopes everyone (including OB -I know you're still watching) can draw some closure to it and move on. OB presented himself as very like able, believe able, respectful, and honest young man that had the world in his hands. He was also seen as a very good hunter, perhaps the most respected guy on this website. I saw all the same qualities you guys saw but also knew something was just not right. I was suspicious early on when I saw a picture of the huge 200" buck on a red wall that I thought I'd seen it before (perhaps as long ago as the early 1990's??) on my best friends taxidermist wall. I wasn't completely convinced of this but enough to inquire about it the next time we talked. I befriended a Chad on FB and like many of you we had a brief few side chats about hunting. Chad posted up pictures of a freaking huge wild boar one day and I asked him where he got it-free range or HF. I told Chad I had a good friend wanting to kill a hog that's why I was asking. I was fully expecting him to say blah blah game farm and that would have been the end of it. However, after a hesitation in a quickly responding series of post he said "I killed that free range on my friends farm". Well bells and whistles went off in my head given you could clearly see this was well beyond a normal free range boar in size and there was a heavy brows line in the background. I really could care less and thought to myself he must be embarrassed to admit he shot it on a ranch. I let it go and we talked about going scouting together and possibly planning a hunt together in Southern WV. I liked the idea of going with someone pretty knowledgeable that I wouldn't have to baby sit. I also liked the fact Chad seemed to be a devout Christian and gave credit to his successes to God. Well I went back over on AT to look at that group of deer mounts he posted and I saw the one deer with the unicorn and thought to myself "that's odd, a brows line and the terrain was similar to the hog?????" I got to thinking about that hog hunt and thought I'd scout out a few HF operations close to Chad to see if I could spot his hog on there while I was browsing. I looked over DD Ranch website and looked at the pictures and about fell off my chair when instead of the hog I saw Chad with the unicorn buck.
> 
> Well at this point I'm thinking he has lied to me about the hog (which I haven't proved) and he has misrepresented where he got the unicorn buck. I thought to myself this sort of upsets me in more than one way. The guy is lying which is between himself and his conscious, he is misleading a bunch of people that honor and respect him but most of all he consistently gave credit to God when I'm pretty sure God wasn't backing him on these ventures. I decide I'm going to say something to him to turn himself around and focus on doing right. I decided to double check my initial suspicions before saying anything and spotted that shiny racked drop tines buck and another buck that appeared to be straight off a ranch based upon the photos. I decided to search replica racks for the drop tined buck and was shocked to find it within minutes of my search. That did it, I was now mad and decided I was going to flame him for what he had obviously been doing. I wrote the series of initial questions baiting him in. I had a little question about the unicorn buck that I needed cleared up. On my phone I couldn't tell if the unicorn was a common base or a free standing point originating in between the eyes so I asked twice about it. In the meanwhile I switched to my I pad and could clearly see it was common base with the main antler. I intentionally understated the length figuring he have to clarify that. I was right, he jumped all over and came back with the response within minutes.
> 
> This really mad me mad because I knew without a doubt he was lying and misrepresenting multiple facts. This guy was giving credit to a God for his ill conceived plan of self promotion. I then went ballistic and posted the " come clean" post with threats for repentance or else. After I posted that I had second thoughts and decided I needed to send him a pm which was in fact turned off so I had to post a message on his open message board. I was using you guys as pawns to chase him away because I knew the wrath he was about to sustain. He complied and ran away which was his only option. You guys pretty well ripped me to pieces and I expected that to happen but if Chad got his priorities right I'd take the heat. Chad dropped off the face of the earth and I can only hope he has started working earnestly towards getting his life right with God and himself. I feel something happened to a Chad while growing up that made him want to seek personal glory or recognition. Maybe he has always felt inadequate and his real life was not good enough--who knows??? I hope we all (myself included) learn something from this and move on. I will quote the most important person to ever be in my life "in order to achieve an obsolute and content life we must base our thought and actions on that which is righteous and true --Jacob Bower 2011". Chad, I know your still out there, I hope your all the better and get your life and priorities straight. I say we forgive this man for none of us are perfect.


Just got done reading a good chunk of this thread and some video. It's certainly one of those things that gives the entire sport a black-eye and in that respect is a bit sickening.

I guess in terms of how you handled it - there isn't a good way to do it. In some sense to not say anything is just as bad as playing along with the lie itself. 

You did the right thing - who knows how far it would have went without intervention. That's just my $.02 and I don't know you or anybody here from tim-buk-two

Apologies on the loss of your son.


----------



## KYDEER16

Thanks Dean. I can't wait for OB to come with his confession. (I feel that he will come give his side)


----------



## newview

Does that help you any moorejeffreys22? Do you need any of this explained to you? Maybe now this thread can go back to OB instead of (please help me understand for moorejeffreys22).


----------



## moorejeffreys22

newview said:


> Does that help you any moorejeffreys22? Do you need any of this explained to you? Maybe now this thread can go back to OB instead of (please help me understand for moorejeffreys22).


Sure... you must have it all figured out! You guys are so smart.


----------



## newview

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Sure... you must have it all figured out! You guys are so smart.


Wish I could say the same!


----------



## jeffreyhu

There is not a man on here that has never told a lie. most likely more than one. People lie for one of three reasons, to get themselves out of trouble or to make themselves appear more important than they consider themselves to be or to gain something that will benefit them. I don't condone a thing this man has done, but if he asks, God will forgive him. Will you????


----------



## Rothhar1

hunt1up said:


> But aren't all those stats based off actual entries? The same goes for P&Y. I know of a BUNCH of net 125" bow bucks and have four myself. None of them are entered so the stats on P&Y and B&C entries are flawed greatly. The majority of book bucks never make the book.


Yes however the P&Y standard is much more lax and smaller .The truth is I have never seen anything that has said the odds were very high on killing a true P&Y deer .That has only been reserved for B&C .However I agree I am sure that there are several unentered deer that would make B&C but many many more who think that the deer they killed would but in truth would not measure that high or pass the fair chase clauses of either book .


----------



## Rothhar1

dblungem said:


> I can't think of a single hunter I know personally that rushes home and fills out their score sheet and submits it to any book.


It does not work that way the rack has to dry 90 days then only a registered scorer can score and take a pic of the deer then submit it after a lengthy questionnaire is filled out . Just saying there is far more to it than you suggest .


----------



## BP1992

Shouldernuke! said:


> It does not work that way the rack has to dry 90 days then only a registered scorer can score and take a pic of the deer then submit it after a lengthy questionnaire is filled out . Just saying there is far more to it than you suggest .


And don't forget your $35.


----------



## Maxemus

Shouldernuke! said:


> It does not work that way the rack has to dry 90 days then only a registered scorer can score and take a pic of the deer then submit it after a lengthy questionnaire is filled out . Just saying there is far more to it than you suggest .


I think it's 60 days nukkie


----------



## redneckromeo

As many lies as he told and as long as he told them I think if he is sorry its only that he got caught. I highly doubt he comes back to give his side or apologize. He's probably wanting this to die as quickly as possible and coming back, even with a sincere apology will add to this fire and keep it going much longer then it would otherwise. In all honesty if he lied to his real friends and family like he did us, coming on here and "making things right" is probably at the bottom of his priority list right now.


----------



## newview

Maxemus said:


> I think it's 60 days nukkie


It is 60 days.


----------



## shaffer88

Will someone pm me if OB returns. Tired of rechecking this and nothing new arises.(not ever expecting a PM)


----------



## Rothhar1

Maxemus said:


> I think it's 60 days nukkie


60 buddy my bad but will say this some state books require a bit longer . And 35 smakers yes indeed also do not for get the state book and or P&Y fee if bow killed and 170 + as it can be intered into 3 or 4 books if a guy wants to do that .


----------



## chaded

B&C is 60 days. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrecords/records_policies.asp?area=bgRecords So is P&Y. http://www.pope-young.org/records_entry-requirements.asp


----------



## Rothhar1

chaded said:


> B&C is 60 days. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrecords/records_policies.asp?area=bgRecords So is P&Y. http://www.pope-young.org/records_entry-requirements.asp


I knew that not sure why I posted 90 in the first place lol was fumbleing the keys ..Youy alj k now how good I ty pe !!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Surprised OB hasn't jumped on one of these rams yet.

http://www.ddranch.com/currentevents.asp


----------



## redneckromeo

APAsuphan said:


> Surprised OB hasn't jumped on one of these rams yet.
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/currentevents.asp


They call that a hunt? They "hold" an animal for you until you arrive to "hunt" it? Wow....


----------



## chaded

APAsuphan said:


> Surprised OB hasn't jumped on one of these rams yet.
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/currentevents.asp



Wow I want to hunt one of those. Lol.


----------



## BP1992

APAsuphan said:


> Surprised OB hasn't jumped on one of these rams yet.
> 
> http://www.ddranch.com/currentevents.asp


OB's dream hunt


----------



## APAsuphan

redneckromeo said:


> They call that a hunt? They "hold" an animal for you until you arrive to "hunt" it? Wow....


Yup pretty sad


----------



## robampton

Dean Bower said:


> Well, I signed back on and see this thread is still alive. Hopefully by now, some of you have pieced together what I was eluding to in my initial series of post. I've always suspected OB was as many of you've said a bit full of it. I've received some PM's requesting various information and I thought I'd share how this came about in hopes everyone (including OB -I know you're still watching) can draw some closure to it and move on. OB presented himself as very like able, believe able, respectful, and honest young man that had the world in his hands. He was also seen as a very good hunter, perhaps the most respected guy on this website. I saw all the same qualities you guys saw but also knew something was just not right. I was suspicious early on when I saw a picture of the huge 200" buck on a red wall that I thought I'd seen it before (perhaps as long ago as the early 1990's??) on my best friends taxidermist wall. I wasn't completely convinced of this but enough to inquire about it the next time we talked. I befriended Chad on FB and like many of you we had a brief few side chats about hunting. Chad posted up pictures of a freaking huge wild boar one day and I asked him where he got it-free range or HF. I told Chad I had a good friend wanting to kill a hog that's why I was asking. I was fully expecting him to say blah blah game farm and that would have been the end of it. However, after a hesitation in a quickly responding series of post, he said "I killed that free range on my friends farm". Well bells and whistles went off in my head given you could clearly see this was well beyond a normal free range boar in size and there was a heavy brows line in the background. I really could care less and thought to myself he must be embarrassed to admit he shot it on a ranch. I let it go and we talked about going scouting together and possibly planning a hunt together in Southern WV. I liked the idea of going with someone pretty knowledgeable that I wouldn't have to baby sit. I also liked the fact Chad seemed to be a devout Christian and gave credit to his successes to God. Well I went back over on AT to look at that group of deer mounts he posted and I saw the one deer with the unicorn and thought to myself "that's odd, a brows line and the terrain was similar to the hog?????" I got to thinking about that hog hunt and thought I'd scout out a few HF operations close to Chad to see if I could spot his hog on there while I was browsing. I looked over DD Ranch website and looked at the pictures and about fell off my chair when instead of the hog I saw Chad with the unicorn buck.
> 
> Well at this point I'm thinking he has lied to me about the hog (which I haven't proved) and he has misrepresented where he got the unicorn buck. I thought to myself this sort of upsets me in more than one way. The guy is lying which is between himself and his conscious, he is misleading a bunch of people that honor and respect him but most of all he consistently gave credit to God when I'm pretty sure God wasn't backing him on these ventures. I decide I'm going to say something to him to turn himself around and focus on doing right. I decided to double check my initial suspicions before saying anything and spotted that shiny racked drop tined buck and another buck that appeared to be straight off a ranch based upon the photos. I decided to search replica racks for the drop tined buck and was shocked to find it within minutes of my search. That did it, I was now mad and decided I was going to flame him for what he had obviously been doing. I wrote the series of initial questions baiting him in. I had a little question about the unicorn buck that I needed cleared up. On my phone I couldn't tell if the unicorn was a common base or a free standing point originating in between the eyes so I asked twice about it. In the meanwhile I switched to my I pad and could clearly see it was common base with the main antler. I intentionally understated the length figuring he have to clarify that. I was right, he jumped all over and came back with the response within minutes.
> 
> This really made me mad because I knew without a doubt he was lying and misrepresenting multiple facts. This guy was giving credit to a God for his ill conceived plan of self promotion. I then went ballistic and posted the " come clean" post with threats for repentance or else. After I posted that I had second thoughts and decided I needed to send him a pm which was in fact turned off so I had to post a message on his open message board. I was using you guys as pawns to chase him away because I knew the wrath he was about to sustain. He complied and ran away which was his only option. You guys pretty well ripped me to pieces and I expected that to happen but if Chad got his priorities right I'd take the heat. Chad dropped off the face of the earth and I can only hope he has started working earnestly towards getting his life right with God and himself. I feel something happened to a Chad while growing up that made him want to seek personal glory or recognition. Maybe he has always felt inadequate and his real life was not good enough--who knows??? I hope we all (myself included) learn something from this and move on. I will quote the most important person to ever be in my life "in order to achieve an obsolute and content life we must base our thought and actions on that which is righteous and true --Jacob Bower 2011". Chad, I know your still out there, I hope your all the better and get your life and priorities straight. I say we forgive this man for none of us are perfect.


First of all, I can't believe you actually caught those small things and were able to piece that all together. Pretty impressive actually. The only point I would like to make regarding your comments is about forgiving him. Personally, I don't feel like there is anything, at least for me, to forgive him for. He did me no wrong. He showed that he was a liar and full of crap, but that had no affect on me whatsoever. It is like when a politician apologizes when they get caught with a woman. I always wonder why they are apologizing to us, it doesnt hurt us in the least. I don't care if they are a scumbag cause I already think they are. I would be surprised if one wasn't, not the other way around. They are the ones that look stupid. This is the same situation. I think it is funny the way it happened, but this hurt me in zero ways. He hasn't really hurt anyone but himself.


----------



## bamatide15

jeffreyhu said:


> ....but if he asks, God will forgive him. Will you????


He doesn't need to apologize to me or ask my forgiveness. I only know of two people on here who fit that bill. The trade for the Osceola turkey hunt and the bear hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan

bamatide15 said:


> He doesn't need to apologize to me or ask my forgiveness. I only know of two people on here who fit that bill. The trade for the Osceola turkey hunt and the bear hunt.


And trophy pursuit


----------



## lee31

I don't know if anyone has brought this up but the pic of the elk OB shot the terrain looks really similar to the terrain in the unicorn buck picture. I'm thinking he shot the elk at the same place. I seriously can't believe this guy tried to pass these kills of as legit. I think he started to believe his own BS and that's what got him caught.


----------



## rodney482

lee31 said:


> I don't know if anyone has brought this up but the pic of the elk OB shot the terrain looks really similar to the terrain in the unicorn buck picture. I'm thinking he shot the elk at the same place. I seriously can't believe this guy tried to pass these kills of as legit. I think he started to believe his own BS and that's what got him caught.


Yep but DD ranch says no.. Im guessing it was HF just not DD


----------



## ncountry

I actually feel really sorry for him. It is possible for him to have fooled everyone he loves too. Imagine having to face your wife,best friend, etc.. after they find out about all of your bs. Obviously he has some issues. To leave for a hunt on one of his "farms" and come back with a HF deer and all the lies that went with it. Hopefully he comes clean and gets the help he needs.


----------



## MiStickSlinger

lee31 said:


> I don't know if anyone has brought this up but the pic of the elk OB shot the terrain looks really similar to the terrain in the unicorn buck picture. I'm thinking he shot the elk at the same place. I seriously can't believe this guy tried to pass these kills of as legit. I think he started to believe his own BS and that's what got him caught.


Didnt even think of that, he'd really have to be the luckiest man in the world to draw the 1 in 700 odds kentucky bull tag


----------



## trial153

MiStickSlinger said:


> Didnt even think of that, he'd really have to be the luckiest man in the world to draw the 1 in 700 odds kentucky bull tag


He claimed to buy it at auction ...charity event maybe...lol


----------



## J-Daddy

trial153 said:


> He claimed to buy it at auction ...charity event maybe...lol


Those KY Elk auction tags ain't cheap... I've heard the number $20,000 thrown around years ago when talking about them and they fetch more than that now days.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Those KY Elk auction tags ain't cheap... I've heard the number $20,000 thrown around years ago when talking about them and they fetch more than that now days.


I believe it.


----------



## trial153

J-Daddy said:


> Those KY Elk auction tags ain't cheap... I've heard the number $20,000 thrown around years ago when talking about them and they fetch more than that now days.


I heard the same thing, 7k was sticking in my mind which seems low to me but I could be wrong in my recollection in regards to OB s bull **** story. 

In any event they fetch a good amount right now...it's a great tag and at charity events if it doesn't go very 5 figures it would surprise me.


----------



## rodney482

Does KY have any weapon tags?

Its my understanding once you get the tag its a slam dunk and $7000 seems cheap for a slam dunk FR elk.






trial153 said:


> I heard the same thing, 7k was sticking in my mind which seems low to me but I could be wrong in my recollection in regards to OB s bull **** story.
> 
> In any event they fetch a good amount right now...it's a great tag and at charity events if it doesn't go very 5 figures it would surprise me.


----------



## J-Daddy

trial153 said:


> I heard the same thing, 7k was sticking in my mind which seems low to me but I could be wrong in my recollection in regards to OB s bull **** story.
> 
> In any event they fetch a good amount right now...it's a great tag and at charity events if it doesn't go very 5 figures it would surprise me.


Heck yeah it's a great tag, probably about as close to a sure thing on a free range bull elk as you can get. Heck go watch the episode of Bone Collectors when Waddy & Mundt hunted KY elk... They had bulls walking all over them.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Does KY have any weapon tags?
> 
> Its my understanding once you get the tag its a slam dunk and $7000 seems cheap for a slam dunk FR elk.


I think those tags you have to pick either gun or archery... Now those auction tags might be either or, I'm not sure... It's been so long since I read any info on them I can't remember.


----------



## kstatemallards

Did the dude from the turkey hunt respond in here? I have a mutual friend and I could give him a heads up.


----------



## Huntin Hard

kstatemallards said:


> Did the dude from the turkey hunt respond in here? I have a mutual friend and I could give him a heads up.


I don't think he's been online for a while. I could be wrong though


----------



## cunninghamww

Can anyone tell me if any notable details have emerged in the last 24 hrs?


----------



## DaneHunter

cunninghamww said:


> Can anyone tell me if any notable details have emerged in the last 24 hrs?


Uhhhhh.... lemme think...... uh.... no.


----------



## stevewes2004

Why did WVohioFAN get banned?? He was the one communicating back and forth with the owner of DD ranch.


----------



## willie

2011 - 

$!3K

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kentucky-Elk-Hunt-2011-Season-/200615462833?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

archery or gun hunt


----------



## trial153

willie said:


> 2011 -
> 
> $!3K
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kentucky-Elk-Hunt-2011-Season-/200615462833?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


If it went for 13k on eBay, I wouldn't be surprised it it tripled that a charity event.


----------



## willie

If I was in his shoes I would be asking for God's forgiveness for bearing false witness.


----------



## vonfoust

robampton said:


> First of all, I can't believe you actually caught those small things and were able to piece that all together. Pretty impressive actually. The only point I would like to make regarding your comments is about forgiving him. Personally, I don't feel like there is anything, at least for me, to forgive him for. He did me no wrong. He showed that he was a liar and full of crap, but that had no affect on me whatsoever. It is like when a politician apologizes when they get caught with a woman. I always wonder why they are apologizing to us, it doesnt hurt us in the least. I don't care if they are a scumbag cause I already think they are. I would be surprised if one wasn't, not the other way around. They are the ones that look stupid. This is the same situation. I think it is funny the way it happened, but this hurt me in zero ways. He hasn't really hurt anyone but himself.


I agree:teeth:, and I would like to thank him for my first signature line!


----------



## fisherhahn

Vonfoust that is a great signature line! I'm sure a lot of those are going to be popping up. I may just get one myself. I'm sure there are a lot of good ones to pick from...


----------



## huntdrut

My favorite part of this thread are the first couple pages where posters are picking OB's brain, congratulating him on a "job well done" and trying to figure out "just how do you do it" and "what makes him tick". You can almost see the wide eyed crowd with mouths wide open hanging on OB's every word....he just ate it up. Personally, I never suspected the guy to be a fraud, but I also did not worship him (or anyone else like him either) as I don't go for the "look at me" type who like to causally slip out, piece by piece, bit by bit, all they have and have accomplished from big deer to hot women to the best properties to the best bows and whatever else it is they choose to showcase. More times than not, guys who follow this pattern have something to hide and sooner or later it catches up with them just as it did with ol OB. I'm certainly not saying I told you so, but I am also not surprised at all. Good ol OB appeared to be eating humble pie and taking the "aw shucks, it aint no big thing" path, knowing dang well that members were just drooling over what he appeared to have and know. I think what made all the big bucks believable is that he was from Ohio...............just imagine if a guy by the name of PABooners tried this. ha ha. What a schmuck. Dude just has zero character. I probably shouldn't, but I feel bad for him.


----------



## cypert2

kiaelite said:


> I beg to differ this point. I think America as a whole, not just bowhunters and hunters alike, thrives on being interested in what other people are doing and or not doing for that matter. Think about all the "reality" TV shows. Many people are living life through other people. This allows them to see things and experience things they might not otherwise ever have a chance at. The difference, it seems, between you and say, the Kardashian's, is that you are not motivated by the "fame and fortune" of the puclicity. You are truly in it for the good of all hunters.


Think this quote from way back on page 13 pretty much sums up the whole ohiobooners phenomenon.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Found one contest that he will certainly win, see http://www.wvculture.org/vandalia/liarsrules.html


----------



## Treehugger98

Eventually you run out of lies to cover your other lies


----------



## KYDEER16

I saw a thread on another site stating that a RMEF auctioned KY elk tag went for 20k in 2009. Ob claimed he got it for less than 8k (no specific price) and also purchased another for his grandfather, sounds like he got a steal of deal. LOL


----------



## vonfoust

huntdrut said:


> My favorite part of this thread are the first couple pages where posters are picking OB's brain, congratulating him on a "job well done" and trying to figure out "just how do you do it" and "what makes him tick". You can almost see the wide eyed crowd with mouths wide open hanging on OB's every word....he just ate it up. Personally, I never suspected the guy to be a fraud, but I also did not worship him (or anyone else like him either) as I don't go for the "look at me" type who like to causally slip out, piece by piece, bit by bit, all they have and have accomplished from big deer to hot women to the best properties to the best bows and whatever else it is they choose to showcase. More times than not, guys who follow this pattern have something to hide and sooner or later it catches up with them just as it did with ol OB. I'm certainly not saying I told you so, but I am also not surprised at all. Good ol OB appeared to be eating humble pie and taking the "aw shucks, it aint no big thing" path, knowing dang well that members were just drooling over what he appeared to have and know. I think what made all the big bucks believable is that he was from Ohio...............just imagine if a guy by the name of PABooners tried this. ha ha. What a schmuck. Dude just has zero character. I probably shouldn't, but I feel bad for him.


I was one fo the first to ask questions here. Been archery hunting for 30 years. Never shot a B&C buck, never seen one. Don't expect to. I was not drooling over him. What I will say is that I don't expect to ever see one of these bucks and I hear all the time about how different they are than any other buck. Thought maybe I could get some insight on this as if I do ever get to lock horns with one I would like to at least know what I can expect. Did I lose anything from asking a few questions? Nope. Do I care that he 'fooled me'? Nope. The next guy that claims to have killed a few B&C bucks I will ask the same questions. Maybe I'll learn something, maybe not. Its a fascinating time we live in when someone thinks that they can gain notoriety and admiration from shooting a few big bucks. Many of us will never get that chance and it's interesting for us to see what someone who gets that opportunity does.


----------



## jpd350

Alpha Burnt said:


> Found one contest that he will certainly win, see http://www.wvculture.org/vandalia/liarsrules.html


Lol


----------



## basnbuks

J-Daddy said:


> I think those tags you have to pick either gun or archery... Now those auction tags might be either or, I'm not sure... It's been so long since I read any info on them I can't remember.


Back when i drew a tag it was for any weapon any seasona


----------



## rmm60985

huntdrut said:


> My favorite part of this thread are the first couple pages where posters are picking OB's brain, congratulating him on a "job well done" and trying to figure out "just how do you do it" and "what makes him tick". You can almost see the wide eyed crowd with mouths wide open hanging on OB's every word....he just ate it up. Personally, I never suspected the guy to be a fraud, but I also did not worship him (or anyone else like him either) as I don't go for the "look at me" type who like to causally slip out, piece by piece, bit by bit, all they have and have accomplished from big deer to hot women to the best properties to the best bows and whatever else it is they choose to showcase. More times than not, guys who follow this pattern have something to hide and sooner or later it catches up with them just as it did with ol OB. I'm certainly not saying I told you so, but I am also not surprised at all. Good ol OB appeared to be eating humble pie and taking the "aw shucks, it aint no big thing" path, knowing dang well that members were just drooling over what he appeared to have and know. I think what made all the big bucks believable is that he was from Ohio...............just imagine if a guy by the name of PABooners tried this. ha ha. What a schmuck. Dude just has zero character. I probably shouldn't, but I feel bad for him.


Ill be one of the first to tell ya I believed every word of it. I thought the guy just had prime land and knew exactly what he was doing. What can I say? I wanted the success he did but who wouldn't? It's really sad someone had to go to that level to get attention. Kind of depressing actually. Sounds like he has some deep issues.


----------



## ravensgait

J-Daddy said:


> Those KY Elk auction tags ain't cheap... I've heard the number $20,000 thrown around years ago when talking about them and they fetch more than that now days.


there is one on Ebay now, starting bid 14 grand and no bids.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

rodney482 said:


> Does KY have any weapon tags?
> 
> Its my understanding once you get the tag its a slam dunk and $7000 seems cheap for a slam dunk* FR *elk.


Is this for "free range" or "farm raised"?


----------



## kiaelite

I wonder what OB thinks when he looks at the double drop time buck on his wall. I mean there are true memories to each of mine that I'll never forget, and while they are not Booners they are all very special to me. I wonder if he looks at his $275 purchase like I look at any other decor on my walls, or if he thinks "damn what coulda been?"


----------



## rebelfan10

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082297&highlight=Man+cave+ohiobooners&page=2. Is this the red wall Dean was thinking of. Got both deer in question on it.


----------



## Liv4Rut

I wish I would have never looked it up on Ebay. I keep getting his monster double droptine replica popping up on my facebook.


----------



## SureShot150

lee31 said:


> I don't know if anyone has brought this up but the pic of the elk OB shot the terrain looks really similar to the terrain in the unicorn buck picture. I'm thinking he shot the elk at the same place. I seriously can't believe this guy tried to pass these kills of as legit. I think he started to believe his own BS and that's what got him caught.


Good friend of mine called the DD Ranch on Monday morning. He stated, "Hi sir, I'm not sure if I'm calling the right place….however, my good friend Chad Tefft has killed some whopper animals at a ranch somewhere in the area….do you know who that is?" Individual he was speaking too said, 'Oh yeah, I know Chad really well. He's killed three whitetails, two boars, and a big bull elk here. I'd have to go back through my records to see if he's killed anything else…but that much I do know for sure." 

Now, it was not me who called DD Ranch, it was one of my friends….and I do believe him. Sounds like his elk came from the pen as well……along with a few other whitetails.


----------



## kansasboi

Love this thread! Just saw this one from a link earlier made me lol.


----------



## nhns4

Liv4Rut said:


> I wish I would have never looked it up on Ebay. I keep getting his monster double droptine replica popping up on my facebook.
> View attachment 1954578


Think we should all buy the replica.


----------



## Liv4Rut

nhns4 said:


> Think we should all buy the replica.


I think we should all chip in and buy OB one for his wedding gift and send it to him  I have wasted money on dumber stuff.....


----------



## CamSpeed

More pieces of this puzzle are about to fall into place.


----------



## BP1992

SureShot150 said:


> Good friend of mine called the DD Ranch on Monday morning. He stated, "Hi sir, I'm not sure if I'm calling the right place….however, my good friend Chad Tefft has killed some whopper animals at a ranch somewhere in the area….do you know who that is?" Individual he was speaking too said, 'Oh yeah, I know Chad really well. He's killed three whitetails, two boars, and a big bull elk here. I'd have to go back through my records to see if he's killed anything else…but that much I do know for sure."
> 
> Now, it was not me who called DD Ranch, it was one of my friends….and I do believe him. Sounds like his elk came from the pen as well……along with a few other whitetails.


Figures. I thought the terrain in his elk pic looked a little too similar to the terrain in his high fence buck pic.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Dont know the terrain in OH but those pics the ground seems "clear and kept up".Guess one wouldn't want there livestock to break a leg on a downed tree when they come runnin at feed time.


----------



## nhns4

CamSpeed said:


> More pieces of this puzzle are about to fall into place.


Like? Did he actually shoot a wild deer once or twice.


----------



## IAWoodsman

You gotta love the anonymity of the internet...some d-bag can wrap all these people around his finger and when they find out he's a liar it creates a 4,000 post response, all these people flaming and bashing OB, but really the joke was on them, funny.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Outdoorsman63 said:


> " Oh what a wicked web we weave, when first we practice to deceive."
> 
> I think that's how it goes.


Been thinking that quite a lot reading this!


----------



## PaBone

I haven't been on this site much over the last few weeks and just figured out the Ohiobooners scam. I alway figured the guy had some prime private Ohio land to hunt and must be putting in his time to kill some of those giants. I guess he had alot of us buffaloed


----------



## Sight Window

This was a very exciting thread, I wish I had been following all of the drama from the beginning. Well, maybe not.


----------



## rodney482

IAWoodsman said:


> You gotta love the anonymity of the internet...some d-bag can wrap all these people around his finger and when they find out he's a liar it creates a 4,000 post response, all these people flaming and bashing OB, but really the joke was on them, funny.


Including you or did you call him out?


----------



## Saddleshooter

If OB comes back and tells us bout his hunt at Hadley Creek with his Mathews and rage BH all will be good............


----------



## pope125

kydeer16 said:


> i saw a thread on another site stating that a rmef auctioned ky elk tag went for 20k in 2009. Ob claimed he got it for less than 8k (no specific price) and also purchased another for his grandfather, sounds like he got a steal of deal. Lol


think there might be some chance he lied about that also?


----------



## stringtown

I was just clued into all this from a turkey forum I follow. I guess I use this forum for different reasons bc honestly didn't know who he was until now. There is a guy down in MS he can come and hang out with I hear. Likes to shoot em in pens and pass em off as fair chase too. Guess that's what happens when your self-esteem depends that much on deer hunting. Fools need a psychiatrist.


----------



## MDJB12

I believe we should call Nev and Max from Catfish 😂😂😂. Older gents (google "catfish mtv").


----------



## Billie

Guys, I've been away from this site for a long time. I recently retired, and while babysitting, decided it was time to check back in. Since I was asked by someone on another site "what ever happened with that supposed world record?" I came here to see if there was any info on the Rampola buck. That was mothers day weekend. I started following the OG thread 2 post before Dean Bower called OB out. Talk about timing!i can't recall ever watching a train wreck from start to finish! Like many people who read but don't post a lot, this has been addictive. I can't NOT watch! On top of the Marc Antony mess, this is all shockingly entertaining, and at the same time nauseatingly disgusting. And While I would love to give these guys the benefit of the doubt, I think, especially after reading MA response, they are "guilty" of trying to dupe us all . And before this, they were well thought of fair chase hunters and great guys all around. Goes to show, ANYBODY can have a dark side. Thanks guys for a great site. And, since I'm at it, any recent info on the MR buck?


----------



## zap

OB won Kanobie.....:lol:


----------



## KYDEER16

pope125 said:


> think there might be some chance he lied about that also?


Well he said something like "I didn't pay 8-9k for it, but it wasn't cheap either and I also managed to buy my grandfather one too" He never really said what he exactly bought them for, but lets just say he bought both of them for 7500 (doubtful), thats 15k. That's over 5k cheaper (FOR TWO TAGS) than one auctioned elk tag went for in the same year. Yeah, I'm callinh BS on that as well, they had to be HF.


----------



## namozine

I bet so too...


----------



## IndianaPSE

As one cruises around these OB, OG, Marc Anthony, etc. stories, *the irony is spectacular.*

It's sort of amazing - this written by OB in the MA thread:

ohiobooners's Avatar
ohiobooners
ohiobooners is offline Registered User
Send a message via AIM to ohiobooners
Join Date
Mar 2008
Location
Promised Land
Posts
2,787	
Quote Originally Posted by Captain Cully View Post:
You are magnanimous my friend. I'm a hot headed, Italian from the northeast, quick to judge. You are without question, one of the classiest guys on here. Well said!

ohiobooners:
It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in. 
"I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks"
Trophy Pursuit


----------



## golfanddeernut

Wow, that was quite a [post. It is like he wrote his own epitaph.


----------



## Fortyneck

golfanddeernut said:


> Wow, that was quite a [post. It is like he wrote his own epitaph.


So true.

Heres a blast from page 5:



Fortyneck said:


> ...but, seriously, considering the outrageous lengths some "pro hunters" go to, legal or not, let alone dignified, for a crack at a deer with 50 less inches than OG,
> 
> I think it would be cool for you to shed a little more light on the dark world of the haters with some bonafide "Tales of Dewshbaggery" you've been subject to
> 
> on your quest for a legend...


His response:



ohiobooners said:


> It can be interesting. That's all I'll say haha


Interesting indeed, I wonder what he was thinking as he typed this...


----------



## milesthehunta

hey look at this big picture my trail cams just sent me!!http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608047183194361686&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## boyd447

milesthehunta said:


> hey look at this big picture my trail cams just sent me!!http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608047183194361686&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


Oh my!!!!


----------



## brushdog

brushdog said:


> Im in too. After watching the vid, i an convinced you are a down to earth kinda guy and would love to see your wife, or you put an arrow through the legend. I will certainly be following along and if he decides to cross the oh river, make his way thru WV and into northern MD or southern PA i will let you know LOL. Thanks for posting what you know to date, its going to be an amazing story no matter what the outcome is!!


Just found my first post in his mess from the beginning. Guess i was certainly wrong about the "down to earth" part since he is apparently WAY out there, but at least i was right about the amazing story part!!


----------



## ridgerunner1

pg 2 c'mon BUMP!!!


----------



## redneckromeo

Stick a fork in it, it's done. Entertaining while it lasted though!


----------



## rmscustom

It's not done... I just heard he was spotted on the freeway in a white bronco loaded with replicas and HF deer headed to Mark Anthony's place for some horn swapping.


----------



## lickingbranch05

OG's sheds have just been purchased! Yes they were found and are now headed West.


----------



## ridgerunner1

lickingbranch05 said:


> OG's sheds have just been purchased! Yes they were found and are now headed West.



i just seen that too what a shame.


----------



## kansasboi

ridgerunner1 said:


> i just seen that too what a shame.


Seen what where?


----------



## lickingbranch05

Wonder what OB has to say bout this?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

ridgerunner1 said:


> i just seen that too what a shame.


Really?


----------



## ridgerunner1

lickingbranch05 said:


> Wonder what OB has to say bout this?[/QUOTe
> 
> tears


----------



## lickingbranch05

I'm glad the purchaser ended up with them(Great guy), now OG will get the recognition he deserves and its gonna be alot!


----------



## lickingbranch05

Yup Chasen they have. pm me for details.


----------



## ridgerunner1

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Really?


Just pm liking.. im going to bed


----------



## ridgerunner1

licking


----------



## lickingbranch05

Thanks ridgerunner,,,sleep well.


----------



## H20fwler

After the Columbus Ohio deer&turkey expo in March I posted that a vender had a mounted deer that looked just like that one. OB posted it wasn't his was still on the hoof..I guess it was just like that one! Exactly like it! 
Wish I would have taken a pic.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Well come on with the details guys.........


----------



## lickingbranch05

250" non typ... 180" typ...


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Pm sent


----------



## kansasboi

Looks like the antler collector bought them according to Facebook.


----------



## bucco921

kansasboi said:


> Looks like the antler collector bought them according to Facebook.


Link?


----------



## lickingbranch05

Not quite but close!


----------



## nhns4

Matt Beard?


----------



## Huntin Hard

nhns4 said:


> Matt Beard?


That's what I'm thinking myself.


----------



## Mr. Man

Ah, a breath of life in this thread that was almost dead.


----------



## bukmaster32

Hi Im new on here...came on because I heard about the OG/OB soap opera. Can someone please help me with a few questions...1- Where can I find the video that Chad Teffts made about OG? 2- Where an I find that Hitler spoof of OB? 3- Is the OG real, fake, old sheds, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bucco921

bukmaster32 said:


> Hi Im new on here...came on because I heard about the OG/OB soap opera. Can someone please help me with a few questions...1- Where can I find the video that Chad Teffts made about OG? 2- Where an I find that Hitler spoof of OB? 3- Is the OG real, fake, old sheds, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


TP deleted the OB/OG video. Everything else can be found in this thread.


----------



## lickingbranch05

OG is definitely real and still alive. The guy who bought the sheds will never buy HF antlers.


----------



## bukmaster32

thank you guys


----------



## bukmaster32

lickingbranch05 said:


> OG is definitely real and still alive. The guy who bought the sheds will never buy HF antlers.


HF antlers??? what/who are those?


----------



## vincent burrell

bukmaster32 said:


> HF antlers??? what/who are those?


High fenced sheds


----------



## Joebert

Where's the proof they were found/bought?


----------



## Fortyneck

bukmaster32 said:


> Hi Im new on here...came on because I heard about the OG/OB soap opera. Can someone please help me with a few questions...1- Where can I find the video that Chad Teffts made about OG? 2- Where an I find that Hitler spoof of OB? 3- Is the OG real, fake, old sheds, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





bucco921 said:


> TP deleted the OB/OG video. Everything else can be found in this thread.


See post #2704


----------



## bukmaster32

will do.. thanks


----------



## Babyk

lickingbranch05 said:


> OG is definitely real and still alive. The guy who bought the sheds will never buy HF antlers.



Maybe OB and Marc Anthony can do a seminar together at the deer classic next year.....I bet tickets would sell out faster than a AC/DC one night reunion concert


----------



## nhns4

Joebert said:


> Where's the proof they were found/bought?


Its a secret


----------



## Joebert

nhns4 said:


> Its a secret


Yeah that seems all to common anything related to this thread is a shroud of secrecy lol oh well maybe one day


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Joebert said:


> Where's the proof they were found/bought?


 It's a pay per view.


----------



## Joebert

Lmao ! Now that's good !


----------



## kybowhunter05

Dont see anything on his facebook page about the purchase....lastest was kansas sheds.....


----------



## pinski79

Joebert said:


> Lmao ! Now that's good !


Do you like cheese? 

I have to pee


----------



## nhns4

Joebert said:


> Yeah that seems all to common anything related to this thread is a shroud of secrecy lol oh well maybe one day


Saw info on Facebook. But nothing picture wise yet.


----------



## nhns4

kybowhunter05 said:


> Dont see anything on his facebook page about the purchase....lastest was kansas sheds.....


Your not looking at the right page.


----------



## bukmaster32

I just watched the video OB made...Im sorry Im late to the party...but wow does that guy have some problems.....I know Im gonna sound like a Monday morning QB but he reeked of BS from the start of that video....Talking in the 3rd person, that stupid smirk, and the false humilty....another black eye to the Whitetail Hunting World....I'm sure Marc Anthony is real happy to have some attention diverted away from him.....Bad news comes in three....who is gonna be(next) the third Whitetail fraud!??!?!?!


----------



## Babyk

bukmaster32 said:


> I just watched the video OB made...Im sorry Im late to the party...but wow does that guy have some problems.....I know Im gonna sound like a Monday morning QB but he reeked of BS from the start of that video....Talking in the 3rd person, that stupid smirk, and the false humilty....another black eye to the Whitetail Hunting World....I'm sure Marc Anthony is real happy to some attention diverted away from him.....Bad news comes in three....who is gonna be(next) the third Whitetail fraud!??!?!?!


I am sure some super stud will show up and be taken down for the third leg


----------



## H20fwler

If any of these HF deer were tagged as Ohio deer kills the ODNR will spank him hard. Same thing happened a few years ago to another poser bragging on web sites.


----------



## H20fwler

DaneHunter said:


> I shot a 6 pound squirrel once...


Meh.........

That's nothing.....

How about a CoySquirrel...


----------



## Chasin Tail

Where can I find the video OB made about OG? I know it's gotta be somewhere right? Somebody post a link for me if it's still out there


----------



## Kb83

Tacos!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Shed Pic posted


----------



## James Vee




----------



## bamatide15

Holy cow.


----------



## QS34Reaper




----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> View attachment 1955203
> 
> View attachment 1955204


OB send ya those lol


----------



## Fortyneck

James Vee said:


> View attachment 1955200


Holy Smokes thats definitely him!









Give us the juice!!!


----------



## James Vee

Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".

And it's been confirmed free range.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

So does anyone really know how old this buck is?


----------



## bamatide15

Just when this thread was about to die.. Now, back on topic! Go get him chasen!


----------



## Fortyneck

James Vee said:


> Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".
> 
> *And it's been confirmed free range.*


Is Ohio legit?


----------



## chaded

All this and the deer ain't even a world record.


----------



## Fortyneck

chaded said:


> All this and the deer ain't even a world record.


Would be if MA got a hold of em'

:behindsof


----------



## bigbucks170

Wow!!


----------



## nhns4

chaded said:


> All this and the deer ain't even a world record.


Dremil tool and some sand paper.


----------



## KYDEER16

The biggest twist in all of this will be that OB actually is hunting the deer, kills it and holds the new world record...LOL. Talk about Karma all the way around.


----------



## chaded

"You mean these extra points take off my score? Where's my dremel?"


----------



## bamatide15

chaded said:


> All this and the deer ain't even a world record.


I wonder what the spin would've been today if the rest of it didn't blow up? Still one dandy buck!


----------



## DaneHunter

James Vee said:


> Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".
> 
> And it's been confirmed free range.


Yep. They looked at the tag on it ear and it definitely says, "Born in Ohio, free range." :wink:


----------



## chaded

KYDEER16 said:


> The biggest twist in all of this will be that OB actually is hunting the deer, kills it and holds the new world record...LOL. Talk about Karma all the way around.


It's not a world record. In my non-expert opinion, it will be likely it only adds more junk as time goes on.


----------



## nhns4

KYDEER16 said:


> The biggest twist in all of this will be that OB actually is hunting the deer, kills it and holds the new world record...LOL. Talk about Karma all the way around.


I bet he'd finally show his face around here again. Until then hell hide like a little sissy crying in the corner.


----------



## chaded

bamatide15 said:


> I wonder what the spin would've been today if the rest of it didn't blow up? Still one dandy buck!



The spin if OB killed it would be that once he put a tape to it and figured out that it wasn't a world record that he would not have it officially measured. Then he would get on here and tell us that even with the deductions it is the world record typical but he is way too humble to put it in the books.


----------



## DaneHunter

OG May be the the new world record, but his rack is completely ugly nexts to Hanson's. Hanson's buck is about as perfect symmetrical as you can get with no ugly stickers.


----------



## nhns4

DaneHunter said:


> OG May be the the new world record, but his rack is completely ugly nexts to Hanson's. Hanson's buck is about as perfect symmetrical as you can get with no ugly stickers.


Hansons is fake. Lol


----------



## redneckromeo

I have a feeling if somebody does kill OG, he will have some conveniently broken points from "fighting" by the time pictures are taken and it becomes public.


----------



## Joebert

DaneHunter said:


> OG May be the the new world record, but his rack is completely ugly nexts to Hanson's. Hanson's buck is about as perfect symmetrical as you can get with no ugly stickers.



Yeah Milo's buck is a pretty close to perfect example of symmetry hands down just pretty!


----------



## chaded

Lol. That is why it is the world record buck and OG isn't. I can just see someone trying to break off junk on a 190 trying to get it just past the WR's scored. "Is it there yet? Nope. Break off another one!"


----------



## James Vee

Crazy thing is, that for as full of bs Chad T. is, he very well could have been chasing this deer. And, he could still kill it.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> OB send ya those lol


Lmao! I am OB! Shhhhhhhh.......

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## whack&stack

DaneHunter said:


> OG May be the the new world record, but his rack is completely ugly nexts to Hanson's. Hanson's buck is about as perfect symmetrical as you can get with no ugly stickers.


I'd take a buck like og over Milo's. I like the freaks with kickers and junk all over em. Give me a nontypical anyday over typical.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Still a giant In my book.....hope to see him in nov


----------



## bamatide15

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Still a giant In my book.....hope to see him in nov


I hope you do too!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

whack&stack said:


> I'd take a buck like og over Milo's. I like the freaks with kickers and junk all over em. Give me a nontypical anyday over typical.


Some of you guys have lofty goals i just want a doe to come to my corn pile


----------



## farmer rick

chaded said:


> It's not a world record. In my non-expert opinion, it will be likely it only adds more junk as time goes on.


I agree.
Looking at the sheds it surprises me that none of the points are damaged at all.


----------



## Monsterquest

Wow. Been following the whole thing. Crazy to say the least. Just checked out Gary's page. He posted a pic of him sleeping with the sheds. Lol. I hope OB makes a statement someday somewhere. I think if he really is hunting the deer people would be quick to forget for a chance to continue following OGs story. I for one wouldn't be rooting for him to kill the buck but would like to see him this year.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

whack&stack said:


> I'd take a buck like og over Milo's. I like the freaks with kickers and junk all over em. Give me a nontypical anyday over typical.


 ^^^This^^^


----------



## palmatedbuck04

chasenwhitetail said:


> still a giant in my book.....hope to see him in nov


ob??


----------



## rmscustom

What does a set of sheds like that sell for$


----------



## farmer rick

Monsterquest said:


> Wow. Been following the whole thing. Crazy to say the least. Just checked out Gary's page. He posted a pic of him sleeping with the sheds. Lol. I hope OB makes a statement someday somewhere. I think if he really is hunting the deer people would be quick to forget for a chance to continue following OGs story. I for one wouldn't be rooting for him to kill the buck but would like to see him this year.


I don't want to hear another word from OB.


----------



## blinginpse

Ob told me sheds of og had been found by a Amish man and think he said would be sold in few weeks which they have now been sold. Like some are saying amidst all his fake that's discovered. Makes u wonder if he does know of this deer cause he told me also months ago September or so the deer had left. Then wen this deer popped up he was all over it fast in the thread. 

By no means am I stickin up for the goon but he may actually kno a lil dirt on the animal. Hope chasin busts og tho. The criticism he has takin and all the doubters of him I believe he deserves the deer cause if I remember he was actually telling about his buddies seein the deer and such wen most including myself wouldn't even breath a word about a deer 75" less than og typical score.


----------



## nhns4

rmscustom said:


> What does a set of sheds like that sell for$


Over 100$ lol


----------



## whack&stack

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Some of you guys have lofty goals i just want a doe to come to my corn pile


Really?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

I'm still rootin for OB's wife! :embara:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

whack&stack said:


> Really?
> View attachment 1955248


I was being being sarcastic there big brother!


----------



## Monsterquest

With size and notoriety of the buck his sheds probably sold in the 20-30 thousand range. Based off what I've seen others go for. If he got them for less he stole them.


----------



## chaded

Monsterquest said:


> With size and notoriety of the buck his sheds probably sold in the 20-30 thousand range. Based off what I've seen others go for. If he got them for less he stole them.


Yeah I seriously doubt that.


----------



## nhns4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Some of you guys have lofty goals i just want a doe to come to my corn pile


No you don't. Your to high and mighty for corn. Nice try though.


----------



## Monsterquest

The similarities between OG and the Amish lucky buck are striking. And if its true an Amish found his sheds then the location could very well be Adams county. That's always been the obvious choice anyway if you had to pick a southeast ohio county.


----------



## whack&stack

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was being being sarcastic there big brother!


Lol I know


----------



## ohiostrutter

Since when is Adams county anywhere near southEAST ohio


----------



## QS34Reaper

Guess mrs OB is gonna be lonely for a while!!


----------



## BlackNite

Monsterquest said:


> The similarities between OG and the Amish lucky buck are striking. And if its true an Amish found his sheds then the location could very well be Adams county. That's always been the obvious choice anyway if you had to pick a southeast ohio county.


Close.


----------



## hooiserarcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was being being sarcastic there big brother!


If your breathing there is a good chance you are being sarcastic. Sarcastically speaking of course.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hooiserarcher said:


> If your breathing there is a good chance you are being sarcastic. Sarcastically speaking of course.


Bingo!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nhns4 said:


> No you don't. Your to high and mighty for corn. Nice try though.


Correct


----------



## Joebert

So who bought them?


----------



## QS34Reaper

Joebert said:


> So who bought them?


Matt Beard


----------



## Alpha Burnt

QS34Reaper said:


> Matt Beard


More importantly, who sold them?


----------



## Target Tony

the bottom line is this, if you post a pic of a big buck on here and its not yours, pen hunted, not fair chase or from buy a rack.com, someone on AT will find out. we have had some pretty good investigating going on here. if you lie it will come out eventually. 

let this be a warning to all the other members here on AT.


----------



## ravensgait

whack&stack said:


> Really?
> View attachment 1955248


Oh come on , you can tell that buck is still alive, how much did you pay him to pose for you??? lol


----------



## whack&stack

ravensgait said:


> Oh come on , you can tell that buck is still alive, how much did you pay him to pose for you??? lol


Gave him a muzzy. Pretty cheap huh?


----------



## nhns4

Alpha Burnt said:


> More importantly, who sold them?


That's probably top secret.


----------



## Delta180

Pretty awesome that there's hard proof on OG. hope we can watch the rest of the story unfold here on AT, and someone harvest this deer this coming season. Velvet pics would be sweet! Still rooting for good ending to this long story.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Alpha Burnt said:


> More importantly, who sold them?


Tru dat!!! Lol.....I have NO clue!!


----------



## H20fwler

I have my doubts that OG is even a free range deer after all the BS OB spewed. OG is probably running around in a big HF area and it was all a scam.


----------



## JustinM

QS34Reaper said:


> Matt Beard


This guy from southern Missouri?


----------



## M4Madness

chaded said:


> All this and the deer ain't even a world record.


Did the scores posted include an estimated inside spread, or are those strictly bone measurements? If the 190" net is just actual antler measurements, a 23" inside spread would do it.


----------



## scaredofowls

I can't believe that i finally caught up. I feel like i just read a novel. Very entertaining.


----------



## QS34Reaper

JustinM said:


> This guy from southern Missouri?


Yes


----------



## grnhd

Somebody needs to post a cliff notes version of this thread. I made it to page 22 4-5 days ago and said the heck with it.


----------



## benkharr

Guys we really need deer season to start.


----------



## chaded

M4Madness said:


> Did the scores posted include an estimated inside spread, or are those strictly bone measurements? If the 190" net is just actual antler measurements, a 23" inside spread would do it.


I'm assuming they estimated the spread since they said if you took the junk off it would be a new world record.


----------



## Mr. Man

benkharr said:


> Guys we really need deer season to start.


Why? This was a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

grnhd said:


> Somebody needs to post a cliff notes version of this thread. I made it to page 22 4-5 days ago and said the heck with it.


 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=118


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

benkharr said:


> Guys we really need deer season to start.


 Yes we do, southern Ohio here we come.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Yes we do, southern Ohio here we come.


I heard there are a couple good farms that just came available,some big time hunter just abandoned them.


----------



## flinginairos

Glad I got a farm in SE Ohio this year before the madness of OG started. Hopefully he will stroll by me this November! :wink:


----------



## dblungem

James Vee said:


> Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".
> 
> And it's been confirmed free range.


I hate to say it, but....I told you so (not you, James). Its funny how guys can bust nuts about OG being high fence 20 minutes after OB gets his cover blown and some of us were critiqued for defending OB when we said OG just may be the real deal. I'm glad this deer is FR and still huntable - like I said before, his story is not written yet. 

Anybody know what the sheds sold for?


----------



## Baz59

Just seen this on Facebook. Not sure if they have been posted our not..


----------



## silentassassin

Now can someone explain why an individual would possibly go to that much time or trouble or spend that kind of money, or any money for that matter, on some sheds?!?


----------



## d3ue3ce

I still have yet to see proof that this buck is FR. I hope it is, but still speculatiin at this pt


----------



## nhns4

silentassassin said:


> Now can someone explain why an individual would possibly go to that much time or trouble or spend that kind of money, or any money for that matter, on some sheds?!?


Cause they can.


----------



## bamatide15

d3ue3ce said:


> I still have yet to see proof that this buck is FR. I hope it is, but still speculatiin at this pt


As much as I hate to say it, I agree. I find it awfully convenient that both sheds were found in such great shape. And where are last years? He has been sporting an amazing rack for a few years. Just sayin.


----------



## QS34Reaper

silentassassin said:


> Now can someone explain why an individual would possibly go to that much time or trouble or spend that kind of money, or any money for that matter, on some sheds?!?


They are collectors buddy. Instead of coins, cards or stamps they collect bone. I think it's pretty sweet what these guys do for these sheds and deadheads. If I had the coin to buy them and fly all over and inspect and retrieve them I would because I am passionate about whitetailed deer.


----------



## benkharr

Mr. Man said:


> Why? This was a lot more entertaining.


I agree some seasons I should have just stayed on AT than waste hours in the stand.


----------



## QS34Reaper

d3ue3ce said:


> I still have yet to see proof that this buck is FR. I hope it is, but still speculatiin at this pt


This guy is a serious collector and rumor has it he does not buy HF sheds. But then again......

Here is why I believe it is. The antler color. Dark at the bottom and wal it with some chocolate tones. HF bucks usually have a. Off white color to the ENTIRE rack. When they are darker at the bottom they appear almost a gray color.

With that being said everyone is unique and it is t to say fenced deer can't have natural looking racks and free range deer could have the all white rack. But who knows with all the speculation. I want to believ Chasen and P&Y195 that it is real hence the reason I shared my theory on why I believe indications point to a wild fr deer.


----------



## Bowhunter163




----------



## Chasenwhitetail

QS34Reaper said:


> This guy is a serious collector and rumor has it he does not buy HF sheds. But then again......
> 
> Here is why I believe it is. The antler color. Dark at the bottom and wal it with some chocolate tones. HF bucks usually have a. Off white color to the ENTIRE rack. When they are darker at the bottom they appear almost a gray color.
> 
> With that being said everyone is unique and it is t to say fenced deer can't have natural looking racks and free range deer could have the all white rack. But who knows with all the speculation. I want to believ Chasen and P&Y195 that it is real hence the reason I shared my theory on why I believe indications point to a wild fr deer.


This buck is wild as they come guys Funny how this whole time no one could take my word on this deer haha I know the truth so I guess that's all that madders n my mind Just wish I could held them for a min haha


----------



## silentassassin

nhns4 said:


> Cause they can.


Contains all the reason and logic I would have expected....


----------



## nhns4

silentassassin said:


> Contains all the reason and logic I would have expected....


Its their hobby. You probably.collect something others think is stupid too.


----------



## rodney482

Chasenwhitetail said:


> This buck is wild as they come guys Funny how this whole time no one could take my word on this deer haha I know the truth so I guess that's all that madders n my mind Just wish I could held them for a min haha


Chad did you find them?


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> This buck is wild as they come guys Funny how this whole time no one could take my word on this deer haha I know the truth so I guess that's all that madders n my mind Just wish I could held them for a min haha


I do believe you. Based off of who bought them and the color and more pictures surfacing of the deer. I was explaining that my want to believe was why case I pleaded pointed to a fr deer. Good luck is all I can say man. Once in a lifetime!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Chasenwhitetail said:


> This buck is wild as they come guys Funny how this whole time no one could take my word on this deer haha I know the truth so I guess that's all that madders n my mind Just wish I could held them for a min haha


Ohiobooners??????


----------



## silentassassin

nhns4 said:


> Its their hobby. You probably.collect something others think is stupid too.


Only mounts or euros of deer I've actually killed. I imagine some would think that is stupid but it would be pretty hard to argue that it makes more sense than buying sheds of a deer you have no connection with.


----------



## Delta180

Dblung believe you. The story of OG is real. Do people still think OB may have history with this deer and is in the hunt for him? Or really his comments/TP video etc were all just to garner attention?

Needless to say, everyone doubts him given what has been discovered. But the OG story may be real as he told it...he (OB) may have a free range farm where OG has spent time, and actually walked under him as a 3 yo. There's no way of knowing I guess, as there's no hard proof except some poor photos from the deer stand (which people have doubted were truly OG). But right before things blew up, he said he was coming out with a video soon with previously unrevealed trail pictures of OG which he had gotten (as a 3 year old? I can't remember) to substantiate his history with the deer. Anyways, that's all questionable, what we do know is that OG is real, and Chasen has as good a chance as anyone on here at getting him... although I bet there are other ATers in the game that are keeping a tight lip (for good reason). 

The story continues, and I hope we see a good (honest) ending and we get to hear about it on AT. In the meantime, it sure would be sweet if someone could get some velvet pics for us on here in a couple months !! :darkbeer:


----------



## nhns4

silentassassin said:


> Only mounts or euros of deer I've actually killed. I imagine some would think that is stupid but it would be pretty hard to argue that it makes more sense than buying sheds of a deer you have no connection with.


So you collect nothing else and have no hobbies that could be considered stupid. Boring life. Oh and some people think hunting is stupid.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Nope but I now know who did and where and how much they was sold for. Besides if I found them they would never be for sale


----------



## silentassassin

nhns4 said:


> So you collect nothing else and have no hobbies that could be considered stupid. Boring life. Oh and some people think hunting is stupid.


Nope don't collect anything but memories and only hobbies are hunting and fishing and sharing the outdoors with my family. You may consider that boring and I'm sure some thinks it's stupid but again even those that thinks it's stupid would have appreciate the time, effort and dedication involved in pursuing the experience vs. buying a set of horns. That's like be going a buying some steaks from the grocery store and then showing them off to people as if I've done something special except prove I have enough money to afford to buy steaks. I'm sorry the concept just escapes me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Nope but I now know who did and where and how much they was sold for. Besides if I found them they would never be for sale


Ohiobooners is that you??


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ohiobooners is that you??


Get a life bro


----------



## nhns4

silentassassin said:


> Nope don't collect anything but memories and only hobbies are hunting and fishing and sharing the outdoors with my family. You may consider that boring and I'm sure some thinks it's stupid but again even those that thinks it's stupid would have appreciate the time, effort and dedication involved in pursuing the experience vs. buying a set of horns. That's like be going a buying some steaks from the grocery store and then showing them off to people as if I've done something special except prove I have enough money to afford to buy steaks. I'm sorry the concept just escapes me.


Concept escapes you as you must not be an interesting person.


----------



## jeffbv

qs34reaper said:


> i do believe you. Based off of who bought them and the color and more pictures surfacing of the deer.* i was explaining that my want to believe was why case i pleaded pointed to a fr deer*. Good luck is all i can say man. Once in a lifetime!!


huh?


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Nope but I now know who did and where and how much they was sold for. Besides if I found them they would never be for sale


Well how much were they sold for then?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I was told 7500$


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I was told 7500$


Thanks. I would have thought it was a lot more.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

BP1992 said:


> Thanks. I would have thought it was a lot more.


Me too man kinda shocked me


----------



## kybowhunter05

I have a feeling that who had them didnt know the value of those caliber sheds....so not a hunter or possibly an amish person as 7500$ could be alot to them but ones around here have hundreds of thousands in cash so maybe not.....


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Not Amish


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Not Amish


Another OB lie


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yep sure is man they keep adding up


----------



## DaneHunter

So OG isn't just on your property (Chasen)? He roams and someone else is also hunting him? Or do you have permission to hunt where he has been seen?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

He's a traveler I know one person personally that's hunting him too but there could be a a few after him who knows. We got a good chunk of land he's hanging around. Come on oct!


----------



## floridacrackr

Well I guess I know why Chad hasn't been answering my texts! I'm not gonna bash the guy but I wish all this would have came out before I had him and his fiancé down to turkey hunt. You guys do good work but your timing stinks...lol! I'm only kidding...I'm glad this was brought to light before he benefited anymore from his fake stories. Just so we are clear my trade with him was set up before the OG scandal. I was super impressed with his resume of killing big deer and after hearing his stories I offered a trade. Much to my surprise he accepted! This was my first attempt trying anything like this and probably will be my last for awhile. It's all kind of funny because I saw this thread start and then just got busy and haven't been on in awhile. I suddenly started getting calls and texts from some of my buddies in the hunting industry telling me about the drama and they thought I should check it out. I guess all I can say is I hope I never get caught up in something like this again and really hope and pray for this young man. I will probably never hear from Mr Tefft again but just in case he ever reads this I sure would love to hear his side of the story!

Casey


----------



## Rod Savini

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's a traveler I know one person personally that's hunting him too but there could be a a few after him who knows. We got a good chunk of land he's hanging around. Come on oct!


All he needs to do is walk by you one day during season.


----------



## QS34Reaper

jeffbv said:


> huh?


I have NO IDEA!!!

:icon_1_lol:

I meant something though!!!


----------



## nhns4

silentassassin said:


> Nope don't collect anything but memories and only hobbies are hunting and fishing and sharing the outdoors with my family..


----------



## floridacrackr

The more I look back at this hunt the more I get mad!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207766


----------



## nhns4

floridacrackr said:


> The more I look back at this hunt the more I get mad!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207766


I can only imagine.


----------



## blinginpse

Spill the beans cracker. You of most all have first hand of bein lied to.


----------



## jeffbv

HAHAHA, It's all good. I'm pretty sure I figured out what you were saying.



QS34Reaper said:


> I have NO IDEA!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> I meant something though!!!


----------



## Rod Savini

ohiobooners said:


> hahaha!! I will do my best. You could kill a 170 and I still think I might have got the better end of the deal.





floridacrackr said:


> The more I look back at this hunt the more I get mad!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207766



I will say Casey, he was honest about this. He fleeced you and you had no chance at a big FR deer


----------



## Delta180

Chasen, I doubt you are able to really explain his comments, but OB said that "it's funny because the deer is nowhere that people think he is..." ... I guess this sounds like I'm inquiring into location specifics, but I'm not at all. he made it sound more like it was just a unique setting... 

Just wondering if you could shed any light on that comment without giving anything away. it was always interesting to several of us ...what he was implying ... (once again I assume that you are unable to offer information regarding this question, but just figured I'd throw it out there)


----------



## Joepa61

Just remember you are an honest man. In the end you never lose.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Delta180 said:


> Chasen, I doubt you are able to really explain his comments, but OB said that "it's funny because the deer is nowhere that people think he is..." ... I guess this sounds like I'm inquiring into location specifics, but I'm not at all. he made it sound more like it was just a unique setting...
> 
> Just wondering if you could shed any light on that comment without giving anything away. it was always interesting to several of us ...what he was implying ... (once again I assume that you are unable to offer information regarding this question, but just figured I'd throw it out there)


Haha yea if u remember correctly I said I gave him a bogus location? Well I gave him a urban location


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

He had me along with a lot of others buffaloed but he was alitte suspect to me for some reason the whole time I never n


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Gave him the info he was wanting anyway I wouldn't give anyone the info haha


----------



## DaneHunter

Rod Savini said:


> All he needs to do is walk by you one day during season.


I know Chad lied to everyone but you think that is bad enough to shoot him? You are brutal.




Or did you mean OG....?


----------



## Rod Savini

DaneHunter said:


> I know Chad lied to everyone but you think that is bad enough to shoot him? You are brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you mean OG....?


Meant og, not chad hahaha


----------



## Buckblood

floridacrackr said:


> The more I look back at this hunt the more I get mad!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207766


Was it a swap hunt he still owed you on?


----------



## d3ue3ce

Chasenwhitetail said:


> This buck is wild as they come guys Funny how this whole time no one could take my word on this deer haha I know the truth so I guess that's all that madders n my mind Just wish I could held them for a min haha


Why would anyone of us take your word on this deer, when thus far, everything leading up to this deer has been a lie. Chad is a fraud, and has introduced this deer to us(with his video, etc), Yes, you can say this deer is as free range as you want, but until someone shoots it, and it is proven to be FR, I dont buy it. . .

Not saying you are wrong or a liar, just saying I dont buy it yet. I have good reason as well. . . I really hope it is FR. I would love to see this deer be FR and get taken legally. Until then, I will stick with my opinion.


----------



## bucco921

d3ue3ce said:


> Why would anyone of us take your word on this deer, when thus far, everything leading up to this deer has been a lie. Chad is a fraud, and has introduced this deer to us(with his video, etc), Yes, you can say this deer is as free range as you want, but until someone shoots it, and it is proven to be FR, I dont buy it. . .
> 
> Not saying you are wrong or a liar, just saying I dont buy it yet. I have good reason as well. . . I really hope it is FR. I would love to see this deer be FR and get taken legally. Until then, I will stick with my opinion.


I have no clue about the deer but Chad was NOT the first person to bring this buck to AT. Chasen did in his original Southern Ohio Giant thread.


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> The more I look back at this hunt the more I get mad!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207766


Same thing as theft if you ask me.


----------



## d3ue3ce

bucco921 said:


> I have no clue about the deer but Chad was NOT the first person to bring this buck to AT. Chasen did in his original Southern Ohio Giant thread.



Yes I know that. I realized it after I hit submit. My point is, there has been nothing but a string of lies surrounding this deer, so why would I believe anything now? Convenient how OB is proven to be a fraud, then all of a sudden people come out saying yes, OB is a fraud, but I really do know where the deer is. . . 

Not buying any of it. . . 

And I dont need to. . I wont be let down if it comes to light that this deer isnt FR, and even if it is, I dont have a chance to hunt it, so it wont bother me. . Its a big deer, but Probably not a WR, so its not a big issue to me. . . 

Its funny how many people think this is a huge issue. . . I have a LOT of friends who are big hunters, know a lot of things and people in the industry, yet no one has heard of this. . . The hunting world does not revolve around AT. . .


----------



## floridacrackr

Yeah I have had quite a few conversations with him and there were a few things that didn't seem to add up..(like killing a 213" and not having him officially scored?) I don't want to bad mouth anyone and I will just look at it as a lesson learned!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

floridacrackr said:


> Yeah I have had quite a few conversations with him and there were a few things that didn't seem to add up..(like killing a 213" and not having him officially scored?) I don't want to bad mouth anyone and I will just look at it as a lesson learned!


You are a better man than me, I'd bad mouth that idiot until I got bored with it.


----------



## rmscustom

I fell for OB hook line and sinker like a lot on here but looking back 2 things never made sense to me.

1. The fact that he was seemingly willing to let anybody have a crack at him. This suggests to me that he wasn't able to hunt where he (OG) was or really didn't know where he was.

2. The comment where he said he wouldn't have him scored. This suggests to me that if he did have a chance at OG it wouldn't have been a legit kill.


----------



## bucco921

d3ue3ce said:


> Yes I know that. I realized it after I hit submit. My point is, there has been nothing but a string of lies surrounding this deer, so why would I believe anything now? Convenient how OB is proven to be a fraud, then all of a sudden people come out saying yes, OB is a fraud, but I really do know where the deer is. . .
> 
> Not buying any of it. . .
> 
> And I dont need to. . I wont be let down if it comes to light that this deer isnt FR, and even if it is, I dont have a chance to hunt it, so it wont bother me. . Its a big deer, but Probably not a WR, so its not a big issue to me. . .
> 
> Its funny how many people think this is a huge issue. . . I have a LOT of friends who are big hunters, know a lot of things and people in the industry, yet no one has heard of this. . . The hunting world does not revolve around AT. . .


I wasn't stating that to argue, just wanted to clear that up. I have no chance to hunt it or any other "booner" for that matter. I've just enjoyed this soap opera because you truly could not write a script like this.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's a traveler I know one person personally that's hunting him too but there could be a a few after him who knows. We got a good chunk of land he's hanging around. Come on oct!


 I hope you get him, I think a lot of people want you to be the one to kill him. Try to get it on film.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Kansas Bruisers said:


> You are a better man than me, I'd bad mouth that idiot until I got bored with it.


I dont think i could get bored with it


----------



## hatchettjack

A little let down he isn't a world record! In the end though it's just another big buck I have no shot at! That being said, I hope OG dies of old age!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

bucco921 said:


> I wasn't stating that to argue, just wanted to clear that up. I have no chance to hunt it or any other "booner" for that matter. I've just enjoyed this soap opera because you truly could not write a script like this.


I think there is a little more to this story that might come out soon


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont think i could get bored with it



I have to believe that because when it comes to :boink: you are the best!


----------



## floridacrackr

What's it gonna solve? The guy did it to himself. I have a pretty good idea of some other non-hunting related "issues" that have probably come out of this and he's losing more than just his internet image! I'm a firm believer in "you reap what you sow". All I can do his pray for him and his family. I know it doesn't add to the drama that most on here like but healing brings a better message and I can only hope he finds peace.


----------



## bucco921

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think there is a little more to this story that might come out soon


speculating or do you know something? Either way I'm in it for the long haul, lol.


----------



## cypert2

hatchettjack said:


> A little let down he isn't a world record! In the end though it's just another big buck I have no shot at! That being said, I hope OG dies of old age!


Maybe he'll wander over to Iowa and Tiffany can get a crack at him. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

cypert2 said:


> Maybe he'll wander over to Iowa and Tiffany can get a crack at him. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


If he's going to wonder that far, he might as well cruise down I-35, cut west on I-70 for a bit before hooking north and give me a shot.


----------



## whack&stack

He could just travel to one of the farms I hunt in se Ohio. I ain't picky I'd shoot him lol save him some walking anyway


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I have to believe that because when it comes to :boink: you are the best!


Thanks Bruisers i am flattered!!:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

bucco921 said:


> speculating or do you know something? Either way I'm in it for the long haul, lol.


Just got a gut feeling by some comments


----------



## Juneauhunt

floridacrackr said:


> What's it gonna solve? The guy did it to himself. I have a pretty good idea of some other non-hunting related "issues" that have probably come out of this and he's losing more than just his internet image! I'm a firm believer in "you reap what you sow". All I can do his pray for him and his family. I know it doesn't add to the drama that most on here like but healing brings a better message and I can only hope he finds peace.


Buzzkill. We're trying to beat this dead horse even deader, fella, so please step aside.


----------



## floridacrackr

Sorry dude...just not my style! Please have fun beating that horse.


----------



## bigrobc

My buddy just had some does bred with OG. Then they trailered him back to his cage


----------



## bigrobc

Here in FLORIDA FLORIDACRACKR !!


----------



## Huntin Hard

floridacrackr said:


> Sorry dude...just not my style! Please have fun beating that horse.


Didn't you trade turkey hunts with him? Have you heard from him at all ?


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Speaking of beating the dead horse, I just watched that TP video of chad again. F****** gag me. Gets worse every time!!


----------



## floridacrackr

This was the last time I heard from him!


----------



## dstreet

Cracker thats rough he got ya for a hunt but man if you would’ve went with him it probably would have ben a big waste of your time.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

This thread is slowing down, not sure it will last until Bow season, something needs to happen.


----------



## rodney482

floridacrackr said:


> Sorry dude...just not my style! Please have fun beating that horse.


Does Chad owe you a deer hunt?


----------



## floridacrackr

Yes sir that was the deal I made with him.


----------



## swampwalker

Buckblood said:


> Was it a swap hunt he still owed you on?


Maybe he was going to take you to the DD ranch..


----------



## rodney482

floridacrackr said:


> Yes sir that was the deal I made with him.


If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..


----------



## QS34Reaper

rodney482 said:


> If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
> Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..


I extend the same invitation here in Wisconsin cracker! Good on you Rodney. Nice to see that in my fellow mankind.

And I don't hunt thunder chickens either! So no worry on returning the favor! :wink:


----------



## silentassassin

nhns4 said:


>


Sorry I had to take the tractor and switch one of my boats over to the new trailer and then took the kids to pond and caught a mess of fish and then cleaned them. You know just living my everyday boring life that I wouldn't trade with any of you


----------



## bucco921

:thumbs_up



rodney482 said:


> If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
> Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..


----------



## blinginpse

Kracker

I ain't got no booner big deer in va as im a all state land hunter here but you welcome in my home and to hunt here in my spots. My home Ain't the fanciest and I can't guarantee you anything but good hospitality and home cooked meals. Got some Decent turkey huntin private ground here tho And buddy and i could possibly get ya on a state land black bear. I know never spoke with ya but I was raised a honest fella and believe in people being done right.


----------



## 3dn4jc

rodney482 said:


> If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
> Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..


You and reaper are stand up guys, very impressive!:thumbs_up


----------



## bamatide15

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think there is a little more to this story that might come out soon


I'm with you on this. I have exchanged PMs with P&Y195 and followed this thread from the beginning. The fact that both sheds were found PERFECT and fairly early if you will remember, and no other of his sheds have ever been found in spite of OB stating he has hunted him for a couple of years. You would think someone would have at least one side of somewhere along the way. Something stinks.


----------



## Treehugger98

I'm taking a teft right now.


----------



## silentassassin

rodney482 said:


> If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
> Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..


I would 3rd that, I've got spots in Indiana or Kansas that I'd be happy to take you! I do chase thunder chickens religiously but with buying this new house and furniture and trailer and boat motor and both kids starting private school and keeping the house we're in so my parents can stay here half the week an additional turkey hunting trip isn't on the horizon...... But you'd be welcome to either, this year or next if interested.


----------



## nhns4

bamatide15 said:


> I'm with you on this. I have exchanged PMs with P&Y195 and followed this thread from the beginning. The fact that both sheds were found PERFECT and fairly early if you will remember, and no other of his sheds have ever been found in spite of OB stating he has hunted him for a couple of years. You would think someone would have at least one side of somewhere along the way. Something stinks.


Or he's dead and they made a Tefft Replica and sold the originals.


----------



## cypert2

d3ue3ce said:


> Yes I know that. I realized it after I hit submit. My point is, there has been nothing but a string of lies surrounding this deer, so why would I believe anything now? Convenient how OB is proven to be a fraud, then all of a sudden people come out saying yes, OB is a fraud, but I really do know where the deer is. . .
> 
> Not buying any of it. . .
> 
> And I dont need to. . I wont be let down if it comes to light that this deer isnt FR, and even if it is, I dont have a chance to hunt it, so it wont bother me. . Its a big deer, but Probably not a WR, so its not a big issue to me. . .
> 
> Its funny how many people think this is a huge issue. . . I have a LOT of friends who are big hunters, know a lot of things and people in the industry, yet no one has heard of this. . . The hunting world does not revolve around AT. . .


Come on man, your not buying it? I mean, a bunch of dudes on the internet that I don't know from Adam say its true. Heck, that's good enough for me.


----------



## d3ue3ce

cypert2 said:


> Come on man, your not buying it? I mean, a bunch of dudes on the internet that I don't know from Adam say its true. Heck, that's good enough for me.


Yeah....i know.....wouldnt be the first time someone on here lied about a big deer....wont be the last either unfortunantly


----------



## brushdog

great looking sheds but i agree with those saying something stinks. Still a few things not adding up to me. I hope he is a FR buck, and if all this is true then i hope your the one to knock him down chasenwhitetails!


----------



## Delta180

Treehugger98 said:


> I'm taking a teft right now.


Ha! Some of jokes that have come out of this are priceless


----------



## ridgerunner1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think there is a little more to this story that might come out soon


A little more?? uh yea it will all be clear soon..time will take its toll


----------



## KYDEER16

The sad thing is OG might actually be a FR deer and might break the world record next year, but their are so many stories and shady things surrounding him (or the so called people hunting him) that he might actually be denied an entry into the record books because of all the red flags everyone is raising. That would be so disrespectful for the king of the forest


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I saw OG up here in NE Ohio,he does travel.i will be hunting him this fall


----------



## DaneHunter

I heard he got shot late last year after he had already shed.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

DaneHunter said:


> I heard he got shot late last year after he had already shed.


I hope this isnt true OB might commit suicide if he hasnt already


----------



## DaneHunter

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I hope this isnt true OB might commit suicide if he hasnt already


Maybe that's why he is gone....


----------



## Billie

Treehugger98 said:


> I'm taking a teft right now.


Bwahahaha! The vocabulary of deer hunting is changing as we speak!


----------



## DaneHunter

Or maybe someone hit him with their car and just sawed off the antlers and sold them as sheds... hmmmm


----------



## Mr. Man

BP1992 said:


> Same thing as theft if you ask me.


Theft. Rhymes with Tefft. What a coincidence.


----------



## Kb83

Mr. Man said:


> Theft. Rhymes with Tefft. What a coincidence.


Ok now it's just getting sad. Lol got any more doctor suess?


----------



## bluestreaker

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I saw OG up here in NE Ohio,he does travel.i will be hunting him this fall


I saw him north of the boarder, he loves the Great Canadian Beaver so looks like I could get a crack at him too!


----------



## posco

bluestreaker said:


> I saw him north of the boarder, he loves the Great Canadian Beaver so looks like I could get a crack at him too!


Quite the core area that deer has.


----------



## BP1992

Mr. Man said:


> Theft. Rhymes with Tefft. What a coincidence.


Tefft the theft


----------



## Mr. Man

BP1992 said:


> Tefft the theft


Has left.


----------



## Mr. Man

Kb83 said:


> Ok now it's just getting sad. Lol got any more doctor suess?


There once was a high fence hunter named OB, his biggest fan was Kb83.


----------



## Kb83

Mr. Man said:


> There once was a high fence hunter named OB, his biggest fan was Kb83.


That doesn't rhyme very well. I'd try again.


----------



## nhns4

Kb83 said:


> That doesn't rhyme very well. I'd try again.


KB83, was an OB wannabe. Is that better Lol?


----------



## I like Meat

This thread has finally bottomed out....


----------



## Kb83

nhns4 said:


> KB83, was an OB wannabe. Is that better Lol?


See that's better. Good work.


----------



## Mr. Man

Kb83 said:


> That doesn't rhyme very well. I'd try again.


It's 1 in the morning. What do you expect?


----------



## Mr. Man

I like Meat said:


> This thread has finally bottomed out....


I disagree. I feel like given enough time, we can figure out a way to take it lower.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Was chasen just told to be quiet about the deer from chad or did chad just say he saw him 12 miles from here. But really didn't and was going to act like he was hunting him (og)?


----------



## Bumpkin 95

3,981 post know way can I get caught up on this thread now lol. But I guss OB is still awal. And know body knows if OG is a FR or a WB and maby even doa on the grill of a GMC lol


----------



## Tonto79

This thread still has legs ? wow


----------



## floridacrackr

rodney482 said:


> If he doesn't honor the hunt or if you are just not interested in hunting with him, Ive got a place here in Indiana for ya.
> Hate to see a guy get screwed like that..





QS34Reaper said:


> I extend the same invitation here in Wisconsin cracker! Good on you Rodney. Nice to see that in my fellow mankind.
> 
> And I don't hunt thunder chickens either! So no worry on returning the favor! :wink:





blinginpse said:


> Kracker
> 
> I ain't got no booner big deer in va as im a all state land hunter here but you welcome in my home and to hunt here in my spots. My home Ain't the fanciest and I can't guarantee you anything but good hospitality and home cooked meals. Got some Decent turkey huntin private ground here tho And buddy and i could possibly get ya on a state land black bear. I know never spoke with ya but I was raised a honest fella and believe in people being done right.





silentassassin said:


> I would 3rd that, I've got spots in Indiana or Kansas that I'd be happy to take you! I do chase thunder chickens religiously but with buying this new house and furniture and trailer and boat motor and both kids starting private school and keeping the house we're in so my parents can stay here half the week an additional turkey hunting trip isn't on the horizon...... But you'd be welcome to either, this year or next if interested.


Guys,

I don't even know where to begin. The generousity is a little overwhelming. I will give it some thought and be in touch. Once again the offers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rodney482

Just send me a pm if interested we can work out the details. 




floridacrackr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't even know where to begin. The generousity is a little overwhelming. I will give it some thought and be in touch. Once again the offers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fortyneck

Treehugger98 said:


> I'm taking a teft right now.





Billie said:


> Bwahahaha! The vocabulary of deer hunting is changing as we speak!


As in:

I could tell it was OG by the size of his Teft.


----------



## floridacrackr

rodney482 said:


> Just send me a pm if interested we can work out the details.


Most definitely will be in touch.


----------



## blinginpse

floridacrackr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't even know where to begin. The generousity is a little overwhelming. I will give it some thought and be in touch. Once again the offers are greatly appreciated.


Sounds good just holler man. I ain't got no big fancy lease and stands hung all over creation or walls full of big deer and big time resume of this or that and deer are sporadic due to bears being all over the mtns but as stated before your welcome here dude.


----------



## Scotty C

There is one question that I am not sure has been answered. 
I think it was Chasens bro that posted the pic of OG to facebook. Chasen how mad were you at your bro??? LOL! 
And one other question.. FB is a far cry from AT. Why in the world would you go and post those pics here if you are now telling us that you don't want to give away any info? 

I believe you are chasing this deer and I believe he is real... But man what a mess this has made for you!!


----------



## us326544

I like Meat said:


> This thread has finally bottomed out....


Nahh......
When a couple of guys get into a pi$$ing match over correct punctuation..............and they will..................you know your near the bottom.

If only I could peg the stock market this way


----------



## brushdog

Fortyneck said:


> As in:
> 
> I could tell it was OG by the size of his Teft.


I was just checking out a new farm this past weekend and there was deer tefft on the ground everywhere. I will certainly be hunting there some this fall. Probably going to set up where i saw the most deer tefft. Lol


----------



## chaded

us326544 said:


> Nahh......
> When a couple of guys get into a pi$$ing match over correct punctuation..............and they will..................you know your near the bottom.
> 
> If only I could peg the stock market this way





It's you're, not your.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

us326544 said:


> Nahh......
> When a couple of guys get into a pi$$ing match over correct punctuation..............and they will..................you know your near the bottom.
> 
> If only I could peg the stock market this way


I would bet spelling before punctuation:wink:


----------



## jace

matt puff loves this thread


----------



## iceman14

I think I've learned enough from the frauds that I could pull it off.


----------



## James Vee

I guarantee you someone is getting recognizable pictures of this buck already.


----------



## BP1992

Mr. Man said:


> There once was a high fence hunter named OB, his biggest fan was Kb83.


:thumbs_up


----------



## sticknstring33

Disappointed w/ the shed scores, but it's a new growing season and anything can happen. My best and my most logical guess is he'll continue to pack on abnormal inches and he'll _just_ be another huge nontypical. If his right side matches his left and he shortens up a few of those base stickers, he could easily net out around Mel's buck. Someone will have a pretty good idea in 3 months I'm sure. Doubtful history will repeat itself and pics are shown though.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

This thread is slowing to a crawl, someone jsut make something up to get it fired up again. I need something to complain about.


----------



## iceman14

He's back on facebook


----------



## chaded

OG was hit by OB while he was driving down the road. OB was going to pass it off like he shot him with a bow but little did he know Dean Bower has been watching this deer for some time and had the whole thing on video.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Pushing 240,000 views, I wonder what thread has the most views and I wonder if B&C has a record for such a thing? I know P&Y won't accept the most views in their record books since having a lighted computer screen is a disqualifier.


----------



## OhioRed

sticknstring33 said:


> Disappointed w/ the shed scores, but it's a new growing season and anything can happen. My best and my most logical guess is he'll continue to pack on abnormal inches and he'll _just_ be another huge nontypical. If his right side matches his left and he shortens up a few of those base stickers, he could easily net out around Mel's buck. Someone will have a pretty good idea in 3 months I'm sure. Doubtful history will repeat itself and pics are shown though.


Marc Anthony could shorten up those stickers


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Pushing 240,000 views, I wonder what thread has the most views and I wonder if B&C has a record for such a thing? I know P&Y won't accept the most views in their record books since having a lighted computer screen is a disqualifier.


Some of the posts are cut and paste. Kinda like some replica racks.


----------



## I like Meat

iceman14 said:


> He's back on facebook



Who is "he" ??....


----------



## iceman14

Chad


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

iceman14 said:


> he's back on facebook



ob?


----------



## spencer12

This has been a train wreck. From hero to zero.


----------



## floridacrackr

iceman14 said:


> He's back on facebook


you just shut facebook down


----------



## Juneauhunt

Ohiobooners walks into the doctor's office with a frog on his head. The doctor says, "What seems to be the trouble?". So, the frog says, "Well, I've got this strange lump on my ass..."

Too strong? :noidea:


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

iceman14 said:


> Chad


Oh snap!


----------



## WUD DUK

juneauhunt said:


> ohiobooners walks into the doctor's office with a frog on his head. The doctor says, "what seems to be the trouble?". So, the frog says, "well, i've got this strange lump on my *****..."
> 
> too strong? :noidea:


lol...


----------



## Treetime5714

Is he really back on Facebook?


----------



## Treetime5714

Just saw OG's sheds, all this over a deer that is just a high scorer. Not even close to netting Hanson status!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

So is he back on facebook really?


----------



## brushdog

I heard ob is working at the cadilliac drag club in ohio. Bet he sure is purty in lipstick and high heels!


----------



## chaded

"OMY!! IS HE REALLY BACK ON FACEBOOK!!? REALLY!? IS HE!? IS HE!? HUH!? HUH!? YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE, I NEED TO KNOW!!!" Wow you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Treetime5714

Now I see why I didn't really keep up with this forum to much.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

chaded said:


> "OMY!! IS HE REALLY BACK ON FACEBOOK!!? REALLY!? IS HE!? IS HE!? HUH!? HUH!? YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE, I NEED TO KNOW!!!" Wow you guys are hilarious.


You have made more posts on this then just about anybody. So whoever your trying to act like must really be yourself.


----------



## iceman14

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This thread is slowing to a crawl, someone jsut make something up to get it fired up again. I need something to complain about.


:thumbs_up


----------



## chaded

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You have made more posts on this then just about anybody. So whoever your trying to act like must really be yourself.




No it wouldn't be about myself since I don't have facebook.


----------



## us326544

chaded said:


> It's you're, not your.


This is the official bottom of the thread
lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

chaded said:


> "OMY!! IS HE REALLY BACK ON FACEBOOK!!? REALLY!? IS HE!? IS HE!? HUH!? HUH!? YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE, I NEED TO KNOW!!!" Wow you guys are hilarious.


LMAO good stuff right here!


----------



## bigbucks170

OG 2 years ago?


----------



## Scotty C

bigbucks170 said:


> View attachment 1956074
> 
> OG 2 years ago?


Wheres your proof.. Not trying to be negative but back this up.


----------



## Scotty C

moorejeffreys22 said:


> You have made more posts on this then just about anybody. So whoever your trying to act like must really be yourself.


LMAO.... Yea but he wasn't worried about if the guy was on facebook.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Scotty C said:


> Wheres your proof.. Not trying to be negative but back this up.


He was asking a question.


----------



## itallushrt

Scotty C said:


> Wheres your proof.. Not trying to be negative but back this up.


I guess you missed the question mark ? at the end of his post....

you know not trying to be negative and all.


----------



## nhns4

bigbucks170 said:


> View attachment 1956074
> 
> OG 2 years ago?


Where'd ya find em lol


----------



## Scotty C

itallushrt said:


> I guess you missed the question mark ? at the end of his post....
> 
> you know not trying to be negative and all.


 I certainly did... My bad!!!


----------



## Scotty C

nhns4 said:


> Where'd ya find em lol


DD Ranch...... Just kidding just kidding!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Scotty C said:


> DD Ranch...... Just kidding just kidding!!!!


Then use they are!


----------



## fate_flinger

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This thread is slowing to a crawl, someone jsut make something up to get it fired up again. I need something to complain about.





iceman14 said:


> He's back on facebook


Lol!!!!!


----------



## Scotty C

nhns4 said:


> Then use they are!


You lost me?


----------



## itallushrt

According to his facebook account his fiance has left him since he is a fraud. Dang. His world is falling down around him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

itallushrt said:


> According to his facebook account his fiance has left him since he is a fraud. Dang. His world is falling down around him.


That wasnt even his wife or fiancee


----------



## Scotty C

Scotty C said:


> There is one question that I am not sure has been answered.
> I think it was Chasens bro that posted the pic of OG to facebook. Chasen how mad were you at your bro??? LOL!
> And one other question.. FB is a far cry from AT. Why in the world would you go and post those pics here if you are now telling us that you don't want to give away any info?
> 
> I believe you are chasing this deer and I believe he is real... But man what a mess this has made for you!!


This is what I really want to know. Still don't know if this has been addressed.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Can't answer for my bro. But I don't recall giving gps coordinates?


----------



## ravensgait

gotta check out the monster in this thread !! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2252562


----------



## iceman14

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Can't answer for my bro. But I don't recall giving gps coordinates?


I'm sure someone is tracing your every move.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

iceman14 said:


> I'm sure someone is tracing your every move.


Good luck


----------



## stevewes2004

itallushrt said:


> According to his facebook account his fiance has left him since he is a fraud. Dang. His world is falling down around him.


Are you OB'in us??


----------



## WUD DUK

palmatedbuck04 said:


> That wasnt even his wife or fiancee


I googled "ohiobooners" again and clicked on images...her pic is gone? I wonder if she pulled it and left him???


----------



## BP1992

stevewes2004 said:


> Are you OB'in us??


He just told a tefft.


----------



## Joe W.

I heard OB claimed to be a big supporter of 100 + yard head shots at moving deer on high fence operations using a crossbow and Rage broadheads.

















There.....that should be enough controversy for 15 or 20 more pages.


----------



## bigbucks170

nhns4 said:


> Where'd ya find em lol


I found that pic on here I think long time ago. not OG was just trying to break up the spelling contest posts on this thread because I hate when it gets down to that.


----------



## Scotty C

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Can't answer for my bro. But I don't recall giving gps coordinates?


In this day and age that that doesn't matter. People can figure it out. South East Ohio might be a big place but it certainly isn't hard for some people to go to great lengths to narrow it down to a couple of square miles. 
Look how much was dug up on OB just by using the net. 
I am rooting for you to kill this deer but man you made the odds tip out of your favor.


----------



## Scotty C

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Good luck


Take it serious Chasen.. I have had students over the years that could hack websites and find a person living across the country by just using the internet. 
Let alone someone that has an account on an open archery forum and narrowed down his location to the south eastern part of the state. 

Maybe now that this deer has come to light as NOT being a threat to the world record it will settle down.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Scotty take it easy you are starting to sound like the many that had a man crush on OB,with your posts to Chasenwhitetail


----------



## Scotty C

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Scotty take it easy you are starting to sound like the many that had a man crush on OB,with your posts to Chasenwhitetail


LOL... No man crush here.... but from the beginning I wondered why someone would post pics of a deer like that. I even commented like that on the first couple pages of the original Southern Ohio Giant thread. 
I woulda posted plenty of pics of him.... After I put an arrow through him and he was dead..


----------



## lhjf75

silentassassin said:


> Nope don't collect anything but memories and only hobbies are hunting and fishing and sharing the outdoors with my family. You may consider that boring and I'm sure some thinks it's stupid but again even those that thinks it's stupid would have appreciate the time, effort and dedication involved in pursuing the experience vs. buying a set of horns. That's like be going a buying some steaks from the grocery store and then showing them off to people as if I've done something special except prove I have enough money to afford to buy steaks. I'm sorry the concept just escapes me.


Yeah, what he said


----------



## Muzzy Moment

just joined AT to read this forum! Chasin anyway you could push that deer near Blackfork in Northern Lawerence County. I think he would look great on my wall. And to OB if I get him you can come make a replica rack and tell people he is yours.


----------



## itallushrt

OB just responded to a PM on Facebook. He said that he is taking a small break from AT, but intends to come back in a week or so and explain his side to everyone.


----------



## WUD DUK

itallushrt said:


> OB just responded to a PM on Facebook. He said that he is taking a small break from AT, but intends to come back in a week or so and explain his side to everyone.


Seriously....???


----------



## iceman14

Lol


----------



## BP1992

WUD DUK said:


> Seriously....???


:set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## floridacrackr

Here are a few snapshots of conversations I had with Chad over the last few months....


----------



## WUD DUK

WUD DUK said:


> Seriously....???


I wasn't "Serious" when I asked this  I have to call BS too.


----------



## jwt91.JT

OG is in Pike county, ohio. I know a guy who shot a deer with a rack similar to OG. It's gross score was 193 -3/8. The curves and structure is identical!.


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> Here are a few snapshots of conversations I had with Chad over the last few months....


I guess that proves you were going to being hunting the DD Ranch!! What was the video of?


----------



## rmscustom

itallushrt said:


> OB just responded to a PM on Facebook. He said that he is taking a small break from AT, but intends to come back in a week or so and explain his side to everyone.


He's also gonna release the second webisode of the pursuit of OG shortly after.


----------



## floridacrackr

BP1992 said:


> I guess that proves you were going to being hunting the DD Ranch!! What was the video of?


It appears to be OG but I don't know who actually filmed it! I have it saved on my phone still from this text but after telling me he never filmed any of his hunts I'm not sure why he would have had a camera to film this buck with. I don't know what to believe anymore!


----------



## hdrking2003

Scotty C said:


> In this day and age that that doesn't matter. People can figure it out. *South East Ohio* might be a big place but it certainly isn't hard for some people to go to great lengths to narrow it down to a couple of square miles.
> Look how much was dug up on OB just by using the net.
> I am rooting for you to kill this deer but man you made the odds tip out of your favor.


Don't think Chasen ever said SE Ohio.....that was just presumed because of the "speculation" and complete bs from OB. I believe Chasen's thread simply states "Southern Ohio Giant", which opens it up to a lot more prime area. Not saying he is impossible to find, just saying those who are searching will definitely have their work cut out for them. A lot of that land down there is already gobbled up by hunting leases as it is.


----------



## Big Country

Hmm, ohiobooners signature line on Archery Addix is now……."I am a fraud".


----------



## itallushrt

WUD DUK said:


> Seriously....???


----------



## WUD DUK

itallushrt said:


>


That looks alot like OB


----------



## BP1992

Big Country said:


> Hmm, ohiobooners signature line on Archery Addix is now……."I am a fraud".


And his profile pic is of some deer in a pen!!


----------



## iceman14

I have google earth pics of the OG. I don't wanna share and get called fake.


----------



## iceman14




----------



## hdrking2003

Big Country said:


> Hmm, ohiobooners signature line on Archery Addix is now……."I am a fraud".





BP1992 said:


> And his profile pic is of some deer in a pen!!


Yes, but I believe a certain mod of that site put those there for him. Anything more on this nhns4?:noidea:


----------



## Spyder Action

Has a picture of OG been posted? I just started reading some of this a few days ago. Just wondering what this deer looks like.


----------



## TS36

itallushrt said:


> OB just responded to a PM on Facebook. He said that he is taking a small break from AT, but intends to come back in a week or so and explain his side to everyone.



When you have lied like OB, it would take at least three weeks to get a lie put together big enough to cover it all.


----------



## 4X4HD

Anyone notice that trophypursuit took down webisode-16?


----------



## BP1992

4X4HD said:


> Anyone notice that trophypursuit took down webisode-16?


I think you're a little behind.


----------



## hdrking2003

BP1992 said:


> Yes, I know that.


I apologize for not recognizing your sarcasim.:sorry:


----------



## 4X4HD

BP1992 said:


> I think you're a little behind.




I probably am man. Been one of those weeks....


----------



## Fortyneck

Spyder Action said:


> Has a picture of OG been posted? I just started reading some of this a few days ago. Just wondering what this deer looks like.


Nice Sig.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Spyder Action said:


> Has a picture of OG been posted? I just started reading some of this a few days ago. Just wondering what this deer looks like.


 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=118


----------



## nhns4

hdrking2003 said:


> Yes, but I believe a certain mod of that site put those there for him. Anything more on this nhns4?:noidea:


I know nothing.


----------



## whack&stack

nhns4 said:


> I know nothing.


I know even less


----------



## blinginpse

I'm guilty.


----------



## trial153

nhns4 said:


> I know nothing.





whack&stack said:


> I know even less


Finally some facts in this thread.


----------



## rodney482

Big Country said:


> Hmm, ohiobooners signature line on Archery Addix is now……."I am a fraud".


Hey if it wasnt for me that would read Archery ***** ... Lol


----------



## Mallardbreath

I think this needs to die already.


----------



## Big Country

rodney482 said:


> Hey if it wasnt for me that would read Archery ***** ... Lol


:lol:


----------



## Scotty C

No way this is the best thread ever in AT!!

When OB comes on and respond this thread will 
Reach 300 pages!!:darkbeer:


----------



## nhns4

rodney482 said:


> Hey if it wasnt for me that would read Archery ***** ... Lol


Lol


----------



## rodney482

Mallardbreath said:


> I think this needs to die already.


Yeah we need to get back to talking about arrow lube and deer tattoos


----------



## BP1992

Mallardbreath said:


> I think this needs to die already.


:thumbs_do


----------



## iceman14

Arrow tattoos and deer lube.


----------



## jpd350

I've seen these before &#55357;&#56860;. This was a guys post from rose mount Ohio on the Antler Collector FB page.


----------



## Mr. Man

Mallardbreath said:


> I think this needs to die already.


So you posted on it?


----------



## rodney482

iceman14 said:


> Arrow tattoos and deer lube.


Bwahaha


----------



## hdrking2003

Lol, you guys kill me. Perfect night cap chuckle.


----------



## hdrking2003

nhns4 said:


> I know nothing.





whack&stack said:


> I know even less





trial153 said:


> Finally some facts in this thread.


Best 3 quote series that I've seen in a while. Lol, classic.


----------



## brushdog

Scotty C said:


> No way this is the best thread ever in AT!!
> 
> When OB comes on and respond this thread will
> Reach 300 pages!!:darkbeer:


In the first 8 minutes after he responds!


----------



## brushdog

My buddy told me had taco bell for dinner tonight and ended up teffting himself on the way home. Had tefft running down the back of his leg and all over the seat of his truck. No sure if his is telling the truth or just OB'ing me:noidea:


----------



## X10ring

^^hahaha that's great


----------



## Rothhar1

Dead thread until new evidance or OB shows up .It was a hot one while it lasted .It was officially page 2 news today.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Shouldernuke! said:


> Dead thread until new evidance or OB shows up .It was a hot one while it lasted .It was officially page 2 news today.


I agree


----------



## stevewes2004

WVohioFAN was the one in contact with DD Ranch's owner, but he's now banned :dontknow:


----------



## Mr. Man

brushdog said:


> My buddy told me had taco bell for dinner tonight and ended up teffting himself on the way home. Had tefft running down the back of his leg and all over the seat of his truck. No sure if his is telling the truth or just OB'ing me:noidea:


I hope he cleaned his Anthony when he got home.


----------



## namozine

This thread is now officially not worth a tefft...


----------



## cypert2

Shouldernuke! said:


> Dead thread until new evidance or OB shows up .It was a hot one while it lasted .It was officially page 2 news today.


As much as I liked this thread, I agree. It's turned into a very lame Comedy Club.


----------



## nhns4

cypert2 said:


> As much as I liked this thread, I agree. It's turned into a very lame Comedy Club.


Or your sense of humor is lacking.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

cypert2 said:


> As much as I liked this thread, I agree. It's turned into a very lame Comedy Club.


Agreed


----------



## Scotty C

cypert2 said:


> As much as I liked this thread, I agree. It's turned into a very lame Comedy Club.


Yup that's all she wrote!!!
Sad day


----------



## bigrobc

stevewes2004 said:


> WVohioFAN was the one in contact with DD Ranch's owner, but he's now banned :dontknow:


I also wonder why he was banned so quickly.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Most of the last couple pages are people saying "its done"......unless OB shows up, i would agree. Doubtful that will happen though


----------



## itallushrt

d3ue3ce said:


> Most of the last couple pages are people saying "its done"......unless OB shows up, i would agree. Doubtful that will happen though


He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


----------



## nhns4

itallushrt said:


> He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


Lol


----------



## d3ue3ce

itallushrt said:


> He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


Uh huh...


----------



## BowtechGen3

If he does show back up then this thread will Blow Up!


----------



## Muy Grande

itallushrt said:


> He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


This will get good quickly.


----------



## QS34Reaper

I am sending him this card:









I will be sure to write something nice on the inside! :wink:


----------



## zmax hunter

itallushrt said:


> He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


and you trust him? believe him? post the screen shot of your message with OB.


----------



## DaneHunter

He would get bashed worse than wicked one just did.


----------



## Billie

Oh how I HOPE he comes back! It's summer and I'm bored to death!


----------



## AintNoGriz

I think he would be best to not come back and let this thing die a slow death.

Also, if he does come back, I don't know what he plans on saying, cause you can't believe anything that would come out of his mouth.


----------



## rmscustom

itallushrt said:


> He confirmed to me again over facebook that he will be coming back on here sometime in the next week to explain everything. Not sure what he is waiting on other than letting everything cool down.


Did you see that pic he just posted of that velvet buck? I know it's too early to tell but it looks like it's got OG potential!


----------



## DaneHunter

Anyone bashing OB on Facebook yet?


----------



## nhns4

He's not back


----------



## J-Carter

floridacrackr said:


> Most definitely will be in touch.


If you're interested in some HUGE catfish in Va give me a shout!


----------



## floridacrackr

J-Carter said:


> If you're interested in some HUGE catfish in Va give me a shout!


Holy catfish...how big is that one in your avatar?


----------



## Ryanp019

stevewes2004 said:


> WVohioFAN was the one in contact with DD Ranch's owner, but he's now banned :dontknow:


Why was he banned?


----------



## stevewes2004

Ryanp019 said:


> Why was he banned?


That I do not know...


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Ryanp019 said:


> Why was he banned?


I believe he is just in "time-out" for a few more days


----------



## Pork_Chopper

stevewes2004 said:


> That I do not know...


Guys I don't think he's banned...Can a Mod confirm this? He still shows as a registered user and many ppl are making the assumption he is banned simply because he's gone into hiding and hasn't made any posts on AT since the bottom fell out.


----------



## Miked989

His vacation will be over June 13th i think. I could be wrong.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Miked989 said:


> His vacation will be over June 13th.


Thanks Miked! Why does his avatar not show the "banned" like it does for some others? Not trying to steer away from the topic (although there's been quite a few now) but just curious how anyone can tell if another user is banned.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Pork_Chopper said:


> Guys I don't think he's banned...Can a Mod confirm this? He still shows as a registered user and many ppl are making the assumption he is banned simply because he's gone into hiding and hasn't made any posts on AT since the bottom fell out.


The mod for this thread told us he was on a short suspension.


----------



## Miked989

Pork_Chopper said:


> Thanks Miked! Why does his avatar not show the "banned" like it does for some others? Not trying to steer away from the topic (although there's been quite a few now) but just curious how anyone can tell if another user is banned.


i could be wrong


----------



## BigDeer

Beaman said he would be back


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Pork_Chopper said:


> Thanks Miked! Why does his avatar not show the "banned" like it does for some others? Not trying to steer away from the topic (although there's been quite a few now) but just curious how anyone can tell if another user is banned.



You may be confusing who you're talking about and who everyone else is talking about. Ohiobooners is not banned except for his self imposed ban. Everyone is referring to WVohioFan being banned I think he got a week off. He was one of the (lead investigators who was getting info from Double D ranch)


----------



## bigrobc

moorejeffreys22 said:


> The mod for this thread told us he was on a short suspension.


Why? Too much investigating ...


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

bigrobc said:


> Why? Too much investigating ...


Not sure but someone may have said have a blessed day or something to him. Religion talk seemed to fire that fella up a little. Just refer to this thread for evidence of that.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> You may be confusing who you're talking about and who everyone else is talking about. Ohiobooners is not banned except for his self imposed ban. Everyone is referring to WVohioFan being banned I think he got a week off. He was one of the (lead investigators who was getting info from Double D ranch)


yeah, somehow I translated that to OB being banned my bad!...I remember WVohioFan, that feisty son of a gun!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Beaman said he would be back


I thought he said it was just a 7 day timeout.


----------



## bamatide15

Iirc, he got a little to comfortable in the way he spoke to one of the mods, I saw it coming.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I thought he said it was just a 7 day timeout.


I think you're correct.


----------



## Huntin Hard

I bet when he comes back he will have all kinds of info to get it back rolling.


----------



## fivemartins

bamatide15 said:


> Iirc, he got a little to comfortable in the way he spoke to one of the mods, I saw it coming.


Forget about OG bama, I just saw this guy on my way down to Auburn


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> You may be confusing who you're talking about and who everyone else is talking about. Ohiobooners is not banned except for his self imposed ban. Everyone is referring to WVohioFan being banned I think he got a week off. He was one of the (lead investigators who was getting info from Double D ranch)


I dont think people are confusing them. When the situation first happened, OB was banned. He may not be anymore, as i think it was a short duration ban, but his screen name acyually was banned for a while.


----------



## rodney482

d3ue3ce said:


> I dont think people are confusing them. When the situation first happened, OB was banned. He may not be anymore, as i think it was a short duration ban, but his screen name acyually was banned for a while.


Ohiobooners was not banned


----------



## d3ue3ce

rodney482 said:


> Ohiobooners was not banned


He may not be anymore, but at one time since this happened, he was. There was even a thread started about it.


----------



## Bow Me

floridacrackr said:


> Holy catfish...how big is that one in your avatar?





J-Carter said:


> If you're interested in some HUGE catfish in Va give me a shout!


This


----------



## rodney482

d3ue3ce said:


> He may not be anymore, but at one time since this happened, he was. There was even a thread started about it.


He has not been banned since this all came to light.
He hasnt even been on here to get banned.


----------



## BP1992

d3ue3ce said:


> He may not be anymore, but at one time since this happened, he was. There was even a thread started about it.


No he wasn't.


----------



## d3ue3ce

rodney482 said:


> He has not been banned since this all came to light.
> He hasnt even been on here to get banned.


Im reading the other thread right now. I cant figure out how to post a link since im on tapatalk on my phone. The thread was started because his nane had "banned" under it. I sae the thread that dsy, clicked on his name, and saw it myself. 

You even posted in that thread. 

Now whether someone got mouse click happy and did it, and then was un-banned( is that even a word?), i dont know. But im not the only ine who sae iy, otherwise there wouldnt have been a thread dedicated to him being banned...


----------



## JHENS87

Ryanp019 said:


> Why was he banned?


We dont discuss the reasoning behind someone being banned, but its just temporary


----------



## King

d3ue3ce said:


> He may not be anymore, but at one time since this happened, he was. There was even a thread started about it.


As far as I can remember, OB was never banned.


----------



## King

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I thought he said it was just a 7 day timeout.


It wasn't OB, it was WVohioFAN that was banned for a week.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Here is the thread about him being banned. . . . .May 14. . . by the end of the thread(2 days later), he wasnt banned anymore. . . I clicked on the thread when it first popped up. . . went to his profile, and he was listed as "banned". . 2 days later it disappeared. . . .I know what I saw, and obviously, Im not the only one. . Someone hit the ban button, then took it back 2 days or less later. . . 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249783


----------



## rmm60985

fivemartins said:


> Forget about OG bama, I just saw this guy on my way down to Auburn
> 
> View attachment 1956942


That says "Obama Sucks" :wink:


----------



## King

That thread was asking the question SHOULD OB be banned from Archerytalk, not that he was banned from Archerytalk.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Beamen123 said:


> That thread was asking the question SHOULD OB be banned from Archerytalk, not that he was banned from Archerytalk.


Close, but not quite. . .I saw it, and if you read several of the posts, you will see that others did as well. I could care less that he was, even if someone made an oops and did it, or it was for 2 days or less. but it did happen.


----------



## rodney482

d3ue3ce said:


> Close, but not quite. . .I saw it, and if you read several of the posts, you will see that others did as well. I could care less that he was, even if someone made an oops and did it, or it was for 2 days or less. but it did happen.


You are incorrect and the mod that just told you that can see bannings past and present with a click of the mouse.


----------



## d3ue3ce

rodney482 said:


> You are incorrect and the mod that just told you that can see bannings past and present with a click of the mouse.


lol, ok. . . .I must have dreamt that I opened that thread, went to his profile to see "banned" under his name(then it disappeared within 2 days or less). . . 

as I said. I could care less if it happened, even for a short time. . 

And I know how forums and Mod's powers work. . This isnt the only forum I frequent


----------



## fivemartins

rmm60985 said:


> That says "Obama Sucks" :wink:


That's the non typical version lol.


----------



## BLan

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Yes we do, southern Ohio here we come.





flinginairos said:


> Glad I got a farm in SE Ohio this year before the madness of OG started. Hopefully he will stroll by me this November! :wink:


Y'all just stay South when you come to Ohio I'll be perfectly happy with that. LOL



floridacrackr said:


> Well I guess I know why Chad hasn't been answering my texts! I'm not gonna bash the guy but I wish all this would have came out before I had him and his fiancé down to turkey hunt. You guys do good work but your timing stinks...lol! I'm only kidding...I'm glad this was brought to light before he benefited anymore from his fake stories. Just so we are clear my trade with him was set up before the OG scandal. I was super impressed with his resume of killing big deer and after hearing his stories I offered a trade. Much to my surprise he accepted! This was my first attempt trying anything like this and probably will be my last for awhile. It's all kind of funny because I saw this thread start and then just got busy and haven't been on in awhile. I suddenly started getting calls and texts from some of my buddies in the hunting industry telling me about the drama and they thought I should check it out. I guess all I can say is I hope I never get caught up in something like this again and really hope and pray for this young man. I will probably never hear from Mr Tefft again but just in case he ever reads this I sure would love to hear his side of the story!
> 
> Casey





floridacrackr said:


> What's it gonna solve? The guy did it to himself. I have a pretty good idea of some other non-hunting related "issues" that have probably come out of this and he's losing more than just his internet image! I'm a firm believer in "you reap what you sow". All I can do his pray for him and his family. I know it doesn't add to the drama that most on here like but healing brings a better message and I can only hope he finds peace.


floridacrackr: I feel bad that you were taken like you were, I guess it's best to find out now rather than this fall that there wasn't the hunt that you thought was promised to you. I'm sure he probably would have taken you to some public land somewhere that you may have had a chance at a deer on. Let me just say this; google is a wonderful thing and while he may not be answering texts google his name and under whitepages.com there is a Chad Tefft in both Parkersburg WV and Marrietta OH that will give addresses. Or you could go on Judge Judy, which would be my first choice. Knowing her, she would tear him up worse than anyone here could. LOL

Investigate just a little more and Amanda R Hayes also lists the Parkersburg address as the same.


----------



## newview

rmm60985 said:


> That says "Obama Sucks" :wink:


Not unlike if we had the (elitist) Mitt Romney as president. OB would still be considered a hero! All you need to do is claim they are your trophies and brag about how anybody could do it with the right circumstances!


----------



## floridacrackr

BLan said:


> Y'all just stay South when you come to Ohio I'll be perfectly happy with that. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridacrackr: I feel bad that you were taken like you were, I guess it's best to find out now rather than this fall that there wasn't the hunt that you thought was promised to you. I'm sure he probably would have taken you to some public land somewhere that you may have had a chance at a deer on. Let me just say this; google is a wonderful thing and while he may not be answering texts google his name and under whitepages.com there is a Chad Tefft in both Parkersburg WV and Marrietta OH that will give addresses. Or you could go on Judge Judy, which would be my first choice. Knowing her, she would tear him up worse than anyone here could. LOL


Oh I have his address! I shipped all his stuff back after his hunt down here. I also have a little information I'm holding on to for the proper authorities...just giving it a little bit more time! I may have set him up and didn't realize it until today. You see there are certain things one must do before he goes hunting...especially on a game commissioners ranch!


----------



## Mr. Man

floridacrackr said:


> Oh I have his address! I shipped all his stuff back after his hunt down here. I also have a little information I'm holding on to for the proper authorities...just giving it a little bit more time! I may have set him up and didn't realize it until today. You see there are certain things one must do before he goes hunting...especially on a game commissioners ranch!


Oh boy, this just got interesting again.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mr. Man said:


> Oh boy, this just got interesting again.


Dam, work is almost over too! I'll have to tune back in tomorrow.....Here we go....Floridacrackr just reeled me back in for the details!!!:whoo:


----------



## BLan

floridacrackr said:


> Oh I have his address! I shipped all his stuff back after his hunt down here. I also have a little information I'm holding on to for the proper authorities...just giving it a little bit more time! I may have set him up and didn't realize it until today. You see there are certain things one must do before he goes hunting...especially on a game commissioners ranch!


I'm telling you brother, Judge Judy. At some point in every show they play a bit that says: "Have you been ripped off, contact Judge Judy..." No, I got what you said earlier about taking the high road and praying for him. Love that attitude and you will be rewarded, if you haven't already for the hunts offered, for it. Blessings.


----------



## Fortyneck

d3ue3ce said:


> lol, ok. . . .I must have dreamt that I opened that thread, went to his profile to see "banned" under his name(then it disappeared within 2 days or less). . .
> 
> as I said. I could care less if it happened, even for a short time. .
> 
> And I know how forums and Mod's powers work. . This isnt the only forum I frequent


I think you are thinking about the alter that was banned with an almost identical name to OB.


----------



## thwacker

floridacrackr said:


> Oh I have his address! I shipped all his stuff back after his hunt down here. I also have a little information I'm holding on to for the proper authorities...just giving it a little bit more time! I may have set him up and didn't realize it until today. You see there are certain things one must do before he goes hunting...especially on a game commissioners ranch!


are you saying he didn't buy a license before shooting 2 birds are you???


----------



## Bowtoons

thwacker said:


> are you saying he didn't buy a license before
> LOL


----------



## hatchettjack

Let's say I had the coordinates of where OG lives. Would they be worth money to anyone?


----------



## Scotty C

hatchettjack said:


> Let's say I had the coordinates of where OG lives. Would they be worth money to anyone?


I hope that's a joke and obviously not a good one!


----------



## Outdoorsman63

hatchettjack said:


> Let's say I had the coordinates of where OG lives. Would they be worth money to anyone?


I really hope your not serious.


----------



## Fortyneck

I'd give you a hotdog...

Wait I forgot who I was talking to,

I'd give you my autographed Lee & Tiffany lunchbox. :teeth:


----------



## aroslnger

Do you people not realize that you are baiting into what this man was all about....... Look at me!!! Look at me!!! 167 pages you people have wasted you life on?! Unreal


----------



## X10ring

aroslnger said:


> Do you people not realize that you are baiting into what this man was all about....... Look at me!!! Look at me!!! 167 pages you people have wasted you life on?! Unreal


Look at me? It's a discussion and has been a very interesting turn of events to say the least.. Unreal that you would post on such a "unreal" topic


----------



## Fortyneck

aroslnger said:


> Do you people not realize that you are baiting into what this man was all about....... Look at me!!! Look at me!!! 167 pages you people have wasted you life on?! * Unreal*


Oh no, that is where you are mistaken good sir, this ish is really, really, real...


----------



## 3dn4jc

Will it reach 200 pages, that is the question of the day.


----------



## aroslnger

Sheeple????


----------



## fivemartins

aroslnger said:


> Sheeple????


It will if we respond to posts like this


----------



## aroslnger

Now i get why all the old timers dont come here anymore... All the drama queens have taken it over..??? OH some one lied to me.... What am i gonna do??? Get a spine!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Mc.

aroslnger said:


> Now i get why all the old timers dont come here anymore... All the drama queens have taken it over..??? OH some one lied to me.... What am i gonna do??? Get a spine!!!!!!!


Is that you OB?!


----------



## Miked989

.......


----------



## nhns4

aroslnger said:


> Do you people not realize that you are baiting into what this man was all about....... Look at me!!! Look at me!!! 167 pages you people have wasted you life on?! Unreal


So the facts are fake? Follow along grasshopper.


----------



## aroslnger

The fact that you people have dedicated 168 pages to someone that you dispize???


----------



## fountain

He gonna come back tho! I just know it! Release his time out session early! 

I'm ready to see if he will really come back. Can anyone tell if he has logged in or tried to since this??


----------



## Mr. Man

aroslnger said:


> The fact that you people have dedicated 168 pages to someone that you dispize???


Who cares? Watching TV, shooting a bow, fishing, making fun of OB, it's all entertainment. What difference does it make which one somebody takes part in?


----------



## Mr. Man

fountain said:


> He gonna come back tho! I just know it! Release his time out session early!
> 
> I'm ready to see if he will really come back. Can anyone tell if he has logged in or tried to since this??


To quote Ann Bonnie from Black Sails, "He ain't coming back, Jack."


----------



## Fortyneck

aroslnger said:


> The fact that you people have dedicated 168 pages to someone that you dispize???


I think you mean *US* people...


----------



## Miked989

fortyneck said:


> i think you mean *us* people...


lol


----------



## aroslnger

Fortyneck said:


> I think you mean *US* people...


My posts on this thread???????? Your posts on this thread???? Really?


----------



## aroslnger

Mr. Man said:


> Who cares? Watching TV, shooting a bow, fishing, making fun of OB, it's all entertainment. What difference does it make which one somebody takes part in?


Thank you Jerry Springer.......:wink:


----------



## Fortyneck

aroslnger said:


> My posts on this thread???????? Your posts on this thread???? Really?


You no likey, my posty?

You can't hog all the fun :wink:

Btw, your posts on this thread are the new "hey, hey look at me" posts.


----------



## hooiserarcher

hatchettjack said:


> Let's say I had the coordinates of where OG lives. Would they be worth money to anyone?


You are too busy stalking tiffany to get og coordinates.


----------



## fountain

^ I was being a smart @$$ really. If all this were true, I'd leave too and not come back. Someone had to know him from here though. Oho is only so big. 

How some get to hero status is beyond me and how others leech to them is even more sickening. Its one all sites though, not just this one. This just happens to be the first that has went to extremes like this though. He needs to come back..the leeches are running dry by now..


----------



## Eddie12

If arosinger keeps posting we will see 300 pages...gotta love it or none of us would be on this thread! 

Chad come back and clear this mess up!


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> I think you are thinking about the alter that was banned with an almost identical name to OB.


Yep!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Man

Eddie12 said:


> If arosinger keeps posting we will see 300 pages...gotta love it or none of us would be on this thread!
> 
> Chad come back and clear this mess up!


I wonder how much time he spent typing up posts telling people to quit wasting time on this thread.


----------



## pinski79

aroslnger said:


> The fact that you people have dedicated 168 pages to someone that you dispize???


----------



## Juneauhunt

aroslnger said:


> Along for the ride OB!!!! You are a class act in my eyes, and i cant wait to find out how this plays out.... good or bad. I think you are a very down to earth, honest, honerable, humble person. And if anyone deserves a chance at it, it should be you. Good luck to you and the Mrs.... I hope one of you get a real chance at him!!


This may explain things.


----------



## Fortyneck

Juneauhunt said:


> This may explain things.
> 
> 
> 
> aroslnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Along for the ride OB!!!! You are a class act in my eyes, and i cant wait to find out how this plays out.... good or bad. I think you are a very down to earth, honest, honerable, humble person. And if anyone deserves a chance at it, it should be you. Good luck to you and the Mrs.... I hope one of you get a real chance at him!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkvador

I am just patiently waiting for someone to take the time to list OB's top groupies and start a thread. There will plenty of fireworks between the guys who saw through his line of crap vs the guys who thought he walked on water.


----------



## 145nWV

Juneauhunt said:


> This may explain things.


----------



## QS34Reaper

145nWV said:


> View attachment 1957171


Welcome back inspector!!


----------



## bigbucks170

aroslnger said:


> Now i get why all the old timers dont come here anymore... All the drama queens have taken it over..??? OH some one lied to me.... What am i gonna do??? Get a spine!!!!!!!


you would notice all the old timers being gone? with a join date of 2013?


----------



## benkharr

ohiobooners said:


> It seems that all you need to do is talk religion, politics, or big deer with ppl and you will know who they really are, haha. In all seriousness I do hope ppl understand that a deer is not worth losing your dignity over. I have had ppl that I know full well have lied straight faced about the deer message me and wish me luck.


His #1 quote IMO


----------



## BP1992

Darkvador said:


> I am just patiently waiting for someone to take the time to list OB's top groupies and start a thread. There will plenty of fireworks between the guys who saw through his line of crap vs the guys who thought he walked on water.


Good idea. OB's top fanboys!


----------



## bamatide15

:


fivemartins said:


> Forget about OG bama, I just saw this guy on my way down to Auburn
> 
> View attachment 1956942


If I see him I will shoot him in the face!!:wink:


----------



## Darkvador

BP1992 said:


> Good idea. OB's top fanboys!


It will probably happen. I know I am not the only guy who was embarrassed to watched grown men gush over this joker.


----------



## huntin_addict

Sad


----------



## Ranger_Jack

this thread is getting boring=(


----------



## brushdog

145nWV said:


> View attachment 1957171


Welcome back buddy!! You didnt miss much in the last week


----------



## Spyder Action

Flatwoodshunter said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=118


Thank you Flatwoodshunter! Goodness...I can why there was quite fuss. LOL


----------



## Miked989

Spyder Action said:


> Thank you Flatwoodshunter! Goodness...I can why there was quite fuss. LOL


i agree, i havent been following this to much, Thats why i dont post any of the world class bucks i have got......nobody will beleive me.....:doh:


----------



## nomansland

hooiserarcher said:


> You are too busy stalking tiffany to get og coordinates.


Hahahaha brilliant post.


----------



## jeff25

I cannot find the video


----------



## SamPotter

floridacrackr said:


> Oh I have his address! I shipped all his stuff back after his hunt down here. I also have a little information I'm holding on to for the proper authorities...just giving it a little bit more time! I may have set him up and didn't realize it until today. You see there are certain things one must do before he goes hunting...especially on a game commissioners ranch!


I can't wait to hear more about this....


----------



## BP1992

SamPotter said:


> I can't wait to hear more about this....


Same here


----------



## fountain

Bring it on..it almost slipped to page 2. Don't slack now..


----------



## Billie

Lawdy lawdy!


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Bump


----------



## Mr. Man

jackietreehorn said:


> Bump


Lol


----------



## whiterack

I do not care about OG or OB as long as Mrs. OB is real or is she a figment of one's imagination to.???????


----------



## rodney482

This thread and Chad need a fork...

A fork please


----------



## Slosir

bamatide15 said:


> :
> 
> If I see him I will shoot him in the face!!:wink:


That, my friend, is one deer that would get a pass from me to keep spreading the word


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> This thread and Chad need a fork...
> 
> A fork please


Here you go Rod…









And I for one agree with you :nod:

If big bad Chad can bag himself one of these, maybe, just maybe, he can come to terms with the Teft he's made and realize that the true trophy of any successful 

hunt is not measured in inches, it is the experience of having truly immersed oneself in the glory of nature and carrying on the great hunting tradition. :thumb:


----------



## rmm60985

Free range or HF?


----------



## Rod Savini

rmm60985 said:


> View attachment 1957642
> 
> 
> Free range or HF?


Lol


----------



## Treehugger98

Do you call a squirrel cage HF 😜


----------



## BP1992

rmm60985 said:


> View attachment 1957642
> 
> 
> Free range or HF?


That's a high fence squirrel. OB hunts nothing free range on his own.


----------



## jeff25

I Havnt been able to read the whe thread but how did dean find out OB was making it up


----------



## rodney482

jeff25 said:


> I Havnt been able to read the whe thread but how did dean find out OB was making it up


Noticed Chads HF hog that he claimed to be FR.. Got Dean questioning Chads hunts.. Started searching HF ops and spotted Chad and one of his booners in the pics.


----------



## hooiserarcher

rodney482 said:


> Noticed Chads HF hog that he claimed to be FR.. Got Dean questioning Chads hunts.. Started searching HF ops and spotted Chad and one of his booners in the pics.


Thought you was ready to put a fork in this thread? You are just like the rest of us, easily entertained.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Rod Savini said:


> Lol


I wondered how long that would take lmao


----------



## WUD DUK

BP1992 said:


> That's a high fence squirrel. OB hunts nothing free range on his own.


Ummm...who's to say that's not a "DEAD SQUIRREL" mount he bought off Ebay???:wink:


----------



## rebelfan10

Nope that's not hf. Look closely at him. That's the squirrel Ray Stevens sang about. Lots of old people are now sad. Dang ob. Killed just outside of a church in Pascagoula ms. Rip.


----------



## rebelfan10

Just google Ray Stevens squirrel revival and tell me that ain't the poor squirrel OB shot. Poor thang saved so many people. Well I know where the squirrel is going.


----------



## blinginpse

Dont look ethal.....ohh too late!!!!


----------



## brushdog

Its so hard to keep up with this thread with all the scouting i have been doing. I think i have finally pick out the next buck im gonna go for this year!! The buck has split brows and has 6 days left in the auction on ebay. I hate to use the but it now option, so i think im going to put on my camo, put on some face paint and load my checkbook. Gonna go at it hard for the next 6 days and see if i can get this buck before the teffts buy it out from under me. Should score in the 190's if guy selling it knows how to measure right


----------



## J.Mc.

brushdog said:


> its so hard to keep up with this thread with all the scouting i have been doing. I think i have finally pick out the next buck im gonna go for this year!! The buck has split brows and has 6 days left in the auction on ebay. I hate to use the but it now option, so i think im going to put on my camo, put on some face paint and load my checkbook. Gonna go at it hard for the next 6 days and see if i can get this buck before the teffts buy it out from under me. Should score in the 190's if guy selling it knows how to measure right


hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ryanp019

brushdog said:


> Its so hard to keep up with this thread with all the scouting i have been doing. I think i have finally pick out the next buck im gonna go for this year!! The buck has split brows and has 6 days left in the auction on ebay. I hate to use the but it now option, so i think im going to put on my camo, put on some face paint and load my checkbook. Gonna go at it hard for the next 6 days and see if i can get this buck before the teffts buy it out from under me. Should score in the 190's if guy selling it knows how to measure right


Lmao


----------



## Miked989

brushdog said:


> Its so hard to keep up with this thread with all the scouting i have been doing. I think i have finally pick out the next buck im gonna go for this year!! The buck has split brows and has 6 days left in the auction on ebay. I hate to use the but it now option, so i think im going to put on my camo, put on some face paint and load my checkbook. Gonna go at it hard for the next 6 days and see if i can get this buck before the teffts buy it out from under me. Should score in the 190's if guy selling it knows how to measure right


your getting a good deal, i know how to measure antlers!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

brushdog said:


> Its so hard to keep up with this thread with all the scouting i have been doing. I think i have finally pick out the next buck im gonna go for this year!! The buck has split brows and has 6 days left in the auction on ebay. I hate to use the but it now option, so i think im going to put on my camo, put on some face paint and load my checkbook. Gonna go at it hard for the next 6 days and see if i can get this buck before the teffts buy it out from under me. Should score in the 190's if guy selling it knows how to measure right


:thumbs_up


----------



## Billie

This thing has enough gas to get to 4300 easy. Surely, someone will have spotted OB in a Walmart or found he friended somebody on face book!


----------



## Treehugger98

I bet teft has a lot of regrets right now! Some of the stuff you boys are coming up with is classic!!


----------



## Miked989

all the same pics and comments on 4 differnt archey sites........getting old.


----------



## floridacrackr

whiterack said:


> I do not care about OG or OB as long as *Mrs. OB is real or is she a figment of one's imagination to.???????[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Oh she is absolutely real...and just as advertised!!! She was actually very pleasant and seemed alot more genuine then Chad.


----------



## H20fwler

floridacrackr said:


> whiterack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care about OG or OB as long as *Mrs. OB is real or is she a figment of one's imagination to.???????[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Oh she is absolutely real...and just as advertised!!! She was actually very pleasant and seemed alot more genuine then Chad.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
Click to expand...


----------



## floridacrackr

H20fwler said:


> floridacrackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
> 
> 
> 
> this is all i have....
Click to expand...


----------



## Slingshot

Well I can't believe I'm posting in this thread....

Anyway I'm all for all the comments and jokes about OB, most of them are deserved it seems and some are seriously funny. 

You guys NEED to leave his wife out of it, makes no difference how you perceive him. Good natured comments or not it's not right to talk about a mans family regardless of what he did. Most of us are adults, and probably 3/4 are men so when it comes to his wife and family act like men. 

That's all I got.


----------



## rodney482

hooiserarcher said:


> Thought you was ready to put a fork in this thread? You are just like the rest of us, easily entertained.


I was just answering a question


----------



## Scotty C

TTT

That's all I got right now... Keepin it rollin!!


----------



## Southpaw43

Slingshot said:


> Well I can't believe I'm posting in this thread....
> 
> Anyway I'm all for all the comments and jokes about OB, most of them are deserved it seems and some are seriously funny.
> 
> You guys NEED to leave his wife out of it, makes no difference how you perceive him. Good natured comments or not it's not right to talk about a mans family regardless of what he did. Most of us are adults, and probably 3/4 are men so when it comes to his wife and family act like men.
> 
> That's all I got.


Not sure its his wife. I think they were just living in sin! j/s.


----------



## floridacrackr

Slingshot said:


> Well I can't believe I'm posting in this thread....
> 
> Anyway I'm all for all the comments and jokes about OB, most of them are deserved it seems and some are seriously funny.
> 
> You guys NEED to leave his wife out of it, makes no difference how you perceive him. Good natured comments or not it's not right to talk about a mans family regardless of what he did. Most of us are adults, and probably 3/4 are men so when it comes to his wife and family act like men.
> 
> That's all I got.


He doesnt have a wife and family!


----------



## Treestandwolf

WOW , am I late to the game or what? Tons of reading.

One thing is for sure, AT has some incredible police and you better not BS here.

Ok, have a great Friday everyone. -R


----------



## redneckromeo

Treestandwolf said:


> WOW , am I late to the game or what? Tons of reading.
> 
> One thing is for sure, AT has some incredible police and you better not BS here.
> 
> Ok, have a great Friday everyone. -R


It's Thursday!


----------



## snoman4

redneckromeo said:


> It's Thursday!


Maybe hes out of the country and its Friday where he is at???


----------



## Whitetail Crazy

snoman4 said:


> Maybe hes out of the country and its Friday where he is at???


Or he is just straight out lying!!! Seen that on here before!!


----------



## Mr. Man

Maybe it took him so long to read the thread he lost track of the days.


----------



## GILL

The OG buck has relocated again. 

I just found a misplace trailcam from last year. My buddy and I were interested to see what was on the SD card and we have been following the whole OG saga. 

See attached screenshot of our conversation.


----------



## Treestandwolf

Right it's Thursday!!! Geez, it was a long read!

My bad, but have a great Friday anyway.


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> He doesnt have a wife and family!


He faked them too? Did I miss something?


----------



## jeff25

Who was banned? OB or dean


----------



## J-Carter

floridacrackr said:


> Holy catfish...how big is that one in your avatar?


She was 58#....caught in January one year....


----------



## King

Neither Dean nor OB were banned.


----------



## flinginairos

WVohioFAN said:


> No new info on my end. The 'ban' was lifted yesterday at 3PM.


Welcome back! lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

flinginairos said:


> Welcome back! lol


I never left.


----------



## drop_tine

Heard from the DD ranch?


----------



## WVohioFAN

drop_tine said:


> Heard from the DD ranch?


The last time I spoke with the owner he confirmed to me that Chad had taken several animals off of his ranch. He also told me that the 213" deer that Chad has did not come from his place. That's the last I talked with him. I know other members have been in contact so they may have more information.


----------



## flinginairos

BP1992 said:


> He faked them too? Did I miss something?


Was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Fortyneck

WVohioFAN said:


> I never left.


:zip:


----------



## DaneHunter

Squirrel!


----------



## Bow Me

Miked989 said:


> all the same pics and comments on 4 differnt archey sites........getting old.


There are other archery sites?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Fortyneck said:


> :zip:


All I meant was that I logged out and read along. I don't have an alias.


----------



## Miked989

Bow Me said:


> There are other archery sites?


of course, filled with all the dirty laundry thats not allowed here....:wink:


----------



## 3dn4jc

Closing in on 200!!


----------



## wvbowhunter.

Sorry to drag it out but as far as we " know" chasenwhitetail was huntin for og and he is free range correct...?


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Miked989 said:


> of course, filled with all the dirty laundry thats not allowed here....:wink:


As far as we know but I would like to hear more from chasen about his conversations with OB about OG. How did they decide that they were going to hunt him? Were they trading hunts on there farm? Did OB show him trail camera photos of OG to convince him it was near him as well? What was OBs reputation since he lived close to him? Or did his reputation even stretch 12 miles?


----------



## Viper69

Well I just cant take it anymore. Ive been following this thread like everyone else and I just cant live with myself if I didnt have at least one post here so here it is. LOL


----------



## brushdog

wvbowhunter. said:


> Sorry to drag it out but as far as we " know" chasenwhitetail was huntin for og and he is free range correct...?


As far as we KNOW, yes. I still have my thoughts on the whole thing but no proof to back any of that up so i am just riding along to see what blows up next!


----------



## Olydog

What do you guys think is the over/under for minutes (hours?) spent applying his face paint. I got 25 minutes.



Cannonball08 said:


> Couple questions, can a buck of this caliber be taken in Holey Jeans? Would one need any type of scentless field spray? How many miles do you think he travels away from his core area in November? Last but not least was this a high fence DD ranch buck??? Or maybe a ebay buy it now with free shipping???


----------



## Miked989

moorejeffreys22 said:


> As far as we know but I would like to hear more from chasen about his conversations with OB about OG. How did they decide that they were going to hunt him? Were they trading hunts on there farm? Did OB show him trail camera photos of OG to convince him it was near him as well? What was OBs reputation since he lived close to him? Or did his reputation even stretch 12 miles?


by dirty laundry i was meaning people. not subject matter.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Miked989 said:


> by dirty laundry i was meaning people. not subject matter.


I meant to reply to the guy asking about chasen and OG being free range. Sorry


----------



## MiStickSlinger

officially 3rd page


----------



## lhjf75

Its dying a slow death


----------



## wvbowhunter.

Help me think of something good to say just in case I ever see teftt out and about... I need something witty


----------



## nhns4

wvbowhunter. said:


> Help me think of something good to say just in case I ever see teftt out and about... I need something witty


I dunno. I'm taking a tefft right now though. And about to wipe my chad.


----------



## Big Country

wvbowhunter. said:


> Help me think of something good to say just in case I ever see teftt out and about... I need something witty


If you really feel the need to say something to him regarding this issue, just politely ask him why he did it?


----------



## wvbowhunter.

I'm sure if I do see him he will make haste to stay away.. But if I happend to get a chance to ask him I will deffinatly try and get an answer..


----------



## pinski79

wvbowhunter. said:


> Help me think of something good to say just in case I ever see teftt out and about... I need something witty


I would pretend you don't know about his issues. Tell him you are a fan and ask for some pics with him


----------



## moorejeffreys22

pinski79 said:


> I would pretend you don't know about his issues. Tell him you are a fan and ask for some pics with him


Good one.... but after ask him for his side of the story


----------



## BP1992

wvbowhunter. said:


> I'm sure if I do see him he will make haste to stay away.. But if I happend to get a chance to ask him I will deffinatly try and get an answer..


So you know each other?


----------



## Fortyneck

Olydog said:


> What do you guys think is the over/under for minutes (hours?) spent applying his face paint. I got 25 minutes.


Dude, I'll take a G on the over any day. :nod:


----------



## pinski79

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Good one.... but after ask him for his side of the story


I'd ask him to sign my bow as well


----------



## wvbowhunter.

BP1992 said:


> So you know each other?


I know him like you guys or did know him through here and Facebook but he lives same place I do so I may run into him sometime..

Guess I'll just have to keep my now and a sharpie with me at all times..


----------



## huntin_addict

wvbowhunter. said:


> I'm sure if I do see him he will make haste to stay away.. But if I happend to get a chance to ask him I will deffinatly try and get an answer..


So at the end of the day, you don't know him? Then why would he give 2 shakes of a lambs wooly **** what you think about him? Just sayin'.


----------



## mn5503

huntin_addict said:


> So at the end of the day, you don't know him? Then why would he give 2 shakes of a lambs wooly **** what you think about him? Just sayin'.


He cares an AWFUL lot about what total strangers think of him. Looks like he built his life around it. Or fake life or whatever the heck it was that he was selling.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

huntin_addict said:


> So at the end of the day, you don't know him? Then why would he give 2 shakes of a lambs wooly **** what you think about him? Just sayin'.


He obviously cares about what everyone thinks in social media. He erased his life on social media. He made up all his stories to gain notoriety with guys he had never met. Is that not clear to you?


----------



## BP1992

wvbowhunter. said:


> I know him like you guys or did know him through here and Facebook but he lives same place I do so I may run into him sometime..
> 
> Guess I'll just have to keep my now and a sharpie with me at all times..


Then why would he try to stay away from you if he don't even know what you look like?


----------



## buglecrazy

Olydog said:


> What do you guys think is the over/under for minutes (hours?) spent applying his face paint. I got 25 minutes.


Im saying 18.5 min. It sort of looked like ha applied it while driving.


----------



## pbuck

BP1992 said:


> Then why would he try to stay away from you if he don't even know what you look like?


Dang! You guys are fast on your feet. Lol!


----------



## huntin_addict

moorejeffreys22 said:


> He obviously cares about what everyone thinks in social media. He erased his life on social media. He made up all his stories to gain notoriety with guys he had never met. Is that not clear to you?


While he may have made up a crap load of stories, there seems to be alot of ego here among many, with comments like "if I ever see him he'll steer clear", etc. and et al. He's certainly ashamed of what he did now that the cat is out of the bag, but for some random stranger on the street to approach like they are ALSO Gods gift to hunting, me personally I wouldn't give 2 craps.

I haven't posted much here lately because of some of the "wanna be" egos, it's tiresome listening to some of you, and that's fact. I truly feel bad for the guy because he felt that he was so inferior that he had to make up so much. What's sad is to watch many of you pile on the man like it affects your lives one iota. I'll fade back to the shadows for awhile now, maybe lurk a little, post less, and keep taking care of my family, making a little Ching, and killing stuff like its going out of style. Carry on with the belittling like it will somehow make you feel better.


----------



## huntin_addict

mn5503 said:


> He cares an AWFUL lot about what total strangers think of him. Looks like he built his life around it. Or fake life or whatever the heck it was that he was selling.


Only thing I can think of is that he had a major inferiority complex. The man OBVIOUSLY wasn't (isn't) happy with his life....


----------



## enkriss

173 pages ... Is that a record?


----------



## moorejeffreys22

huntin_addict said:


> While he may have made up a crap load of stories, there seems to be alot of ego here among many, with comments like "if I ever see him he'll steer clear", etc. and et al. He's certainly ashamed of what he did now that the cat is out of the bag, but for some random stranger on the street to approach like they are ALSO Gods gift to hunting, me personally I wouldn't give 2 craps.
> 
> I haven't posted much here lately because of some of the "wanna be" egos, it's tiresome listening to some of you, and that's fact. I truly feel bad for the guy because he felt that he was so inferior that he had to make up so much. What's sad is to watch many of you pile on the man like it affects your lives one iota. I'll fade back to the shadows for awhile now, maybe lurk a little, post less, and keep taking care of my family, making a little Ching, and killing stuff like its going out of style. Carry on with the belittling like it will somehow make you feel better.


I don't understand why you used my post? That was just stating facts.... I never ever made a comment that I would steer clear or that he wasn't as good as me. I've been on this thread just asking for more facts about the whole story. And you obviously have some issues if your posting things like you just did. You obviously think your better than everyone else since your going to lurk in the shadows and kill stuff like it's going out of style and making money. Quote on quote. I guess none of us have been working since this story broke. You must be the only one who can belittle people and make money and kill stuff at the same time. Good job!


----------



## blinginpse

Lol moore Jeffrey's 22 has quite the mouth


----------



## moorejeffreys22

I didn't say anything that bad... did I? Just wondering how he can belittle everyone but we belittle one person and he is upset enough to make a post like that?


----------



## enkriss

Around what page did the ish hit the fan so I can start reading from there?...:darkbeer:


----------



## wvbowhunter.

BP1992 said:


> Then why would he try to stay away from you if he don't even know what you look like?


im sure he knows what i look like he commented on a ton of my fishing photos and other stuff on facebook over the past 3 months up untill he vanished.


----------



## Binney59

enkriss said:


> Around what page did the ish hit the fan so I can start reading from there?...:darkbeer:


Around page 15. Good luck!


----------



## huntin_addict

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I don't understand why you used my post? That was just stating facts.... I never ever made a comment that I would steer clear or that he wasn't as good as me. I've been on this thread just asking for more facts about the whole story. And you obviously have some issues if your posting things like you just did. You obviously think your better than everyone else since your going to lurk in the shadows and kill stuff like it's going out of style and making money. Quote on quote. I guess none of us have been working since this story broke. You must be the only one who can belittle people and make money and kill stuff at the same time. Good job!


You don't understand why I used your post? I was making a response to your statement to my post. Good luck in life boss.


----------



## BP1992

enkriss said:


> Around what page did the ish hit the fan so I can start reading from there?...:darkbeer:


Post #344. The first proof is #585 I think.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

huntin_addict said:


> You don't understand why I used your post? I was making a response to your statement to my post. Good luck in life boss.


Thanks but you didn't make a response to my post. You just went on a rant how everyone else is an idiot and you are a money making killing machine.... inferiority complex belongs to......?


----------



## lhjf75

huntin_addict said:


> While he may have made up a crap load of stories, there seems to be alot of ego here among many, with comments like "if I ever see him he'll steer clear", etc. and et al. He's certainly ashamed of what he did now that the cat is out of the bag, but for some random stranger on the street to approach like they are ALSO Gods gift to hunting, me personally I wouldn't give 2 craps.
> 
> I haven't posted much here lately because of some of the "wanna be" egos, it's tiresome listening to some of you, and that's fact. I truly feel bad for the guy because he felt that he was so inferior that he had to make up so much. What's sad is to watch many of you pile on the man like it affects your lives one iota. I'll fade back to the shadows for awhile now, maybe lurk a little, post less, and keep taking care of my family, making a little Ching, and killing stuff like its going out of style. Carry on with the belittling like it will somehow make you feel better.


Condescending much?


----------



## Treehugger98

Boys check your man cards, maybe getting ready to expire! Haha. Teft needs to be dogged out, clowns like him are bad for our sport. Rather see a guy with a swamp donkey laid to rest than with a teft sitting behind a hand fed pet acting like One of the fake pro hunters you see on TV! If there is one guy I like to watch or would watch more than once it would be bill wienkie. Probably spell his name wrong but oh well. Stand up guy and is passionate about what he does! No boo yah bs or such things alike


----------



## moorejeffreys22

I agree he is bad for our sport. There will be much more hesitancy and lengthy reviews of anyone wanting to get into the filming industry. I don't agree that they are quite pets. But still not even close to hunting a free range giant.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm not real sure what Chad looks like so every time I'm at Wal-Mart and see someone in Camo and holey jeans I walk up and ask, " are you that dousche OB?" I haven't found him yet.


----------



## fisherhahn

DaneHunter said:


> I'm not real sure what Chad looks like so every time I'm at Wal-Mart and see someone in Camo and holey jeans I walk up and ask, " are you that dousche OB?" I haven't found him yet.


When you go to walmart you must be asking that question a LOT! That's how most of the folks dress at the walmart near me.


----------



## brushdog

fisherhahn said:


> When you go to walmart you must be asking that question a LOT! That's how most of the folks dress at the walmart near me.


I was beginning to think that was the new fad. Its funny watching people in camo at the store. When i can see them, that mossy oak really blends in around the produce.


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Why don't they just close these threads


----------



## brushdog

deerwhackmaster said:


> Why don't they just close these threads


All the traffic/posts is good for the site and the paying advertisers/sponsors. As long as it doesnt get out of hand it wont get closed


----------



## wipy

^^^^ agreed... only reason i check in is to see if ob showed back up. who really cares get over this does it affect your lives? do you sit down with your wife and kids and talk about whats going on in archery talk. people need to get a life. not sure how a guy most of you have never met bother your life so much. all ive gotta say bout this thread.


----------



## rodney482

enkriss said:


> 173 pages ... Is that a record?


Not even close

Most of you never got to see "the thread"


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Not even close
> 
> Most of you never got to see "the thread"


yankeetalk?


----------



## rodney482

pinski79 said:


> yankeetalk?


Over 1 million views


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Over 1 million views


plus another 37views on HB


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> *I'm not real sure what Chad looks* like so every time I'm at Wal-Mart and see someone in Camo and holey jeans I walk up and ask, " are you that dousche OB?" I haven't found him yet.


I think this is a picture of him


----------



## Big Country

pinski79 said:


> plus another 37views on HB


Yankeetalk was finally put to bed here with over 6000 posts, plus a BUNCH that were deleted. 10,000 plus posts for YT2 on HBH.


----------



## B-G-K

rodney482 said:


> Not even close
> 
> Most of you never got to see "the thread"


YT was epic.


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> I think this is a picture of him
> 
> View attachment 1959044


That still doesn't help me figure out who he is. They look like 90 percent of the people at Wal-Mart.


----------



## pinski79

Big Country said:


> Yankeetalk was finally put to bed here with over 6000 posts, plus a BUNCH that were deleted. 10,000 plus posts for YT2 on HBH.


I posted that to see if any of you guys where around :wink:


----------



## DaneHunter

You guys let it get to the second page!!! Nooooooooo!!


----------



## Billie

So who's yankeetalk?


----------



## DeepFried

Dean Bower said:


> Alright Chad, you should be getting a bit nervous about now and I suspect you are. I will give you a chance to come clean with these people and save face (you determine what is best for you). If you do that, I will respectfully ride off into the sunset without saying a word. Think it through thoroughly before you post a word because I truly know your tactics and can prove it in a couple clicks of the mouse. Love you Brother, it's time to come clean with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


Thank you Dean. Sincerely. You are the true hero in this mess.


----------



## DeepFried

trucker3573 said:


> Has OB been back on AT since all this crap??
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Hasn't posted.


----------



## Kb83

DeepFried said:


> Hasn't posted.


That we know off....


----------



## rodney482

pinski79 said:


> plus another 37views on HB


"The Thread" was nothing but hot girl pics.. It was located in Mutanatville I believe.
I might have moderated it a few times.


----------



## floridacrackr

I seriously doubt he will be back on here...atleast under his previous name. He won't answer any of my calls, texts, or emails so I'm petty sure he may be in hiding for awhile.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

floridacrackr said:


> I seriously doubt he will be back on here...atleast under his previous name. He won't answer any of my calls, texts, or emails so I'm petty sure he may be in hiding for awhile.


OB was such a humble guy he probably would be embarrassed by the attention of this topic:wink:


----------



## nhns4

floridacrackr said:


> I seriously doubt he will be back on here...atleast under his previous name. He won't answer any of my calls, texts, or emails so I'm petty sure he may be in hiding for awhile.


He sits by his computer at night reading these posts with tears in his eyes. Because he wants to post so bad but has sort of started to believe the stories we found. He was much happier when he believed his lies.


----------



## floridacrackr

His phone number has been changed....i guess he got tired of all my texts!


----------



## widow maker 223

How could you do this OB you poop mouth,  you poop mouth you, all that poop coming out of your mouth.


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> "The Thread" was nothing but hot girl pics.. It was located in Mutanatville I believe.
> I might have moderated it a few times.


Didn't BHC have an epic # of posts before it was fed to the creatures under the bed?


----------



## bgbowhunter

Hunting liers are a dime a dozen. Hunting has turned into a weiner measuring contest.


----------



## rodney482

nhns4 said:


> He sits by his computer at night reading these posts with tears in his eyes. Because he wants to post so bad but has sort of started to believe the stories we found. He was much happier when he believed his lies.


This is exactly what he does. Human nature


----------



## medicsnoke

Anyone catch the new North American Whitetail magazine? Looks like OB got them too!


----------



## Huntin Hard

medicsnoke said:


> Anyone catch the new North American Whitetail magazine? Looks like OB got them too!



I saw that today. I need to buy it though


----------



## DeepFried

medicsnoke said:


> Anyone catch the new North American Whitetail magazine? Looks like OB got them too!


That's so fake... Lol


----------



## 138104

When does Ohio's archery season open? Looking forward to reading OB's updates on his quest for OG!


----------



## posco

floridacrackr said:


> I seriously doubt he will be back on here...atleast under his previous name. He won't answer any of my calls, texts, or emails so I'm petty sure he may be in hiding for awhile.


There used to be, and still may be a function here where you see a persons last activity at AT, including when they were last logged in. I'd have to imagine it would be an extremely painful thing for him to try to get the courage up to see what kind of slings and arrows he has been suffering.

I followed him very little, it nagged at me that one youngster could have racked up such a record. My gut feeling was correct. At this point, I think labeling him a pathological liar would be a fair assessment. A liar is no longer a liar when they cease lying. Time for OB to start rebuilding his character.


----------



## blinginpse

People new to load there email up with chads story


----------



## blinginpse

😜😜😜


----------



## B-G-K

DeepFried said:


> That's so fake... Lol


Wow... Not getting anything past you huh?


----------



## DeepFried

B-G-K said:


> Wow... Not getting anything past you huh?


Lol. Smartass


----------



## robampton

Perry24 said:


> When does Ohio's archery season open? Looking forward to reading OB's updates on his quest for OG!


Just think if OG is real and OB actually killed him. Kills a true monster and noone would believe him


----------



## jeffbv

robampton said:


> Just think if OG is real and OB actually killed him. Kills a true monster and noone would believe him


that would be the ultimate punishment for all his lies


----------



## JHENS87

Mr. Ohiobooner's hasnt logged on since the 14th. Doubt you'll hear his side of the story


----------



## WUD DUK

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## CoachErl

I was suspicious when his girlfriend, fiance, wife, significant other, special friend, or whatever she was only shot a unicorn buck. How could he not have gotten her on a bigger buck than that?


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> He doesnt have a wife and family!





BP1992 said:


> He faked them too? Did I miss something?





flinginairos said:


> Was wondering the same thing?


????


----------



## floridacrackr

They were suppose to get married this month...not sure it actually happened.


----------



## rodney482

CoachErl said:


> I was suspicious when his girlfriend, fiance, wife, significant other, special friend, or whatever she was only shot a unicorn buck. How could he not have gotten her on a bigger buck than that?


I thought the same thing.. 

Heck I got my 10 yr old on a 115"


----------



## Treehugger98

Paid to much for the other, unicorn half price


----------



## DaneHunter

You guys are slacking. Where is everyone, it's only 12:30 here! 2.5 more hours and I get to go home.... ugh


----------



## brushdog

DaneHunter said:


> You guys are slacking. Where is everyone, it's only 12:30 here! 2.5 more hours and I get to go home.... ugh


This thread is alot like OB's ego, both are dying a slow painful death!!


----------



## DaneHunter

brushdog said:


> This thread is alot like OB's ego, both are dying a slow painful death!!


But something that large will take long time to die, just like this thread.


----------



## PSR II

Eagle48 said:


> This is interesting, first off, Dean is not honest, that whole "big boy" fiasco several years ago should make that clear.
> 
> Secondly, Dean has hunted southern Ohio a good bit, and mentioned chasing a "giant" in that part of the state back during the "big boy" thread if I'm remembering correctly. Perhaps, the "giant" Dean was hunting was the 213" Chad killed and Dean knows where Chad hunts and threatened to out the locations of his farms. With the past of Dean that I know of from the "big boy" thread and several PM's between us, I would not put it past him, I mean, he even had two different persona's on that thread, his own "Dean Bower" and a "PY Hunter" persona of a "younger guy that was also after big boy".
> 
> I know Dean had a terrible loss that no one should have to go through, but that's no reason to give him anymore slack than anyone else. Chad not replying to anything is and leaving the internet along with TP is odd, but he could be wanting to get away from Dean in anyway possible.


Could someone quickly break the "Big BOY" thread by Dean down for me.Im only on page 31 and im going to read it all but i keep hearing about this Big Boy thread.Ive searched Deans threads but i dont see the Big Boy thread in his records.


----------



## redneckromeo

BP1992 said:


> ????


The kids are hers from a previous relationship and her and Chad aren't married so I think that's what he ment by not having a family - I'm sure they are his "family" just no blood or wedding ring involved.


----------



## tackscall

widow maker 223 said:


> How could you do this OB you poop mouth,  you poop mouth you, all that poop coming out of your mouth.


He will never be able to get a steak in San Diego again


----------



## PSR II

Pork_Chopper said:


> With the way this has unfolded, heck, he could be among us now and posting under different name...and likely criticizing himself and his prior form.


You can bet your last dollar he's hear. If you think he has not been keeping up with this thread from the day he left your crazier than he is.


----------



## PSR II

PSR II said:


> Could someone quickly break the "Big BOY" thread by Dean down for me.Im only on page 31 and im going to read it all but i keep hearing about this Big Boy thread.Ive searched Deans threads but i dont see the Big Boy thread in his records.


Anybody???....Anybody???


----------



## redneckromeo

PSR II said:


> Anybody???....Anybody???


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=989196&highlight=Dean+bower+big+boy

There are 3 or 4 other threads about big boy as well but this is the one that got it all started.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I rock 40 posts per page, and am only 55 pages through. 17 is chump change in comparison, but I aint' about to start that. Maybe when I finally get through this one. Though nothing seems to be going on in the last 55 pages... 

Honestly unless OB shows back up and tells his story, I'm past this.


----------



## getFOCUSd

His profile said he was on the site on may 23rd around 10:30 pm. Guess he was checking for any of his quiver sniffers left. Apparently he did not have a response to anything said about him.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

getFOCUSd said:


> His profile said he was on the site on may 23rd around 10:30 pm. Guess he was checking for any of his quiver sniffers left. Apparently he did not have a response to anything said about him.


How can you check that stuff


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

moorejeffreys22 said:


> How can you check that stuff


Just click on their profile. Most sites have an invisible mode though. But that might not cover up the last time you were on, just if you're currently on. No clue...


----------



## RangerGSD

wipy said:


> ^^^^ agreed... only reason i check in is to see if ob showed back up. who really cares get over this does it affect your lives? do you sit down with your wife and kids and talk about whats going on in archery talk. people need to get a life. not sure how a guy most of you have never met bother your life so much. all ive gotta say bout this thread.


What if the wife likes reading everything too? Granted, mine could give 2 s**ts less about this thread but she likes reading other threads with me


----------



## PSR II

BigDeer said:


> looks same, and where did it come from? racks-R-us?
> 
> View attachment 1952320



You disgusting human being !! How pathetic does your life have to be to pull a stunt like this?


----------



## blinginpse

Interesting read on post 4371


----------



## GrooGrux

I thought the guy was a **** from the very first post I ever read of his. Explains a lot now.


----------



## widow maker 223

tackscall said:


> He will never be able to get a steak in San Diego again


And Ohio !


----------



## spekwa91

floridacrackr said:


> They were suppose to get married this month...not sure it actually happened.


What other stuff did you have that could've caused more trouble for him??


----------



## zmax hunter

getFOCUSd said:


> His profile said he was on the site on may 23rd around 10:30 pm. Guess he was checking for any of his quiver sniffers left. Apparently he did not have a response to anything said about him.


You are misreading the information on his profile page. His page does not say when his last activity was. The last activity on his page was by NYturkeyduster, who should get a vacation for leaving that type of a message. Locally, we had a girl who took her own life due to the bullies in her class. I guess it takes a special kind of sick, thoughtless, person to ask someone that question in a written statement on a public forum. I just personally think a question like he left goes way too far.
OB may have lied to us all thru his posts and photos of his bogus accomplishments, but there is only 1 AT member who i know of that he truly cheated and potentially committed a crime against, and that is floridacrackr.


----------



## BP1992

getFOCUSd said:


> His profile said he was on the site on may 23rd around 10:30 pm. Guess he was checking for any of his quiver sniffers left. Apparently he did not have a response to anything said about him.


His profile does not even show that info. He has it hidden.


----------



## pope125

zmax hunter said:


> You are misreading the information on his profile page. His page does not say when his last activity was. The last activity on his page was by NYturkeyduster, who should get a vacation for leaving that type of a message. Locally, we had a girl who took her own life due to the bullies in her class. I guess it takes a special kind of sick, thoughtless, person to ask someone that question in a written statement on a public forum. I just personally think a question like he left goes way too far.
> OB may have lied to us all thru his posts and photos of his bogus accomplishments, but there is only 1 AT member who i know of that he truly cheated and potentially committed a crime against, and that is floridacrackr.


What am I missing,what did NYTURKEYDUSTER SAY ?


----------



## BP1992

pope125 said:


> What am I missing,what did NYTURKEYDUSTER SAY ?


It says "Did you off yourself?"......whatever that means


----------



## zmax hunter

i think there is little doubt what nytd meant.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Well after ignoring my wife, the yard, my dog and just about every other responsibility for the past couple of days, I am finally done reading. This has been great. Best part? The video of OB finding out he had been found out.


----------



## SamPotter

BP1992 said:


> It says "Did you off yourself?"......


WOW! This is absolutely inexcusable for one person to say to another! What is wrong with people? I have enjoyed reading this thread for sure, but for some keyboard tough guys to suggest suicide over something as silly as what OB did? I don't condone what he did but it certainly falls into the "mostly harmless" category. It's not as though he's a pedophile or murderer. Grow up.


----------



## Miked989

SamPotter said:


> WOW! This is absolutely inexcusable for one person to say to another! What is wrong with people? I have enjoyed reading this thread for sure, but for some keyboard tough guys to suggest suicide over something as silly as what OB did? I don't condone what he did but it certainly falls into the "mostly harmless" category. It's not as though he's a pedophile or murderer. Grow up.


i agree......seems people beleive that if its on the internet......it must be true. So much for Fiction entertainment. Everything posted on the internet should be nonfiction only? no?


----------



## brushdog

I wonder how many **** dogs the neighbors son actually had???????? Hell of a story that man fabricated!!


----------



## spike camp

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Well after ignoring my wife, the yard, my dog and just about every other responsibility for the past couple of days, I am finally done reading. This has been great. Best part? The video of OB finding out he had been found out.



What page is that on?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Post 3158 has it. It's a spoof video. Using Hitler as OB


----------



## Miked989

brushdog said:


> I wonder how many **** dogs the neighbors son actually had???????? Hell of a story that man fabricated!!


it is..........just what he was looking for......attention...........and ya'll gave him what he wanted......props!


----------



## Fortyneck

brushdog said:


> I wonder how many **** dogs the neighbors son actually had???????? Hell of a story that man fabricated!!


Neighbors had 2 chihuahuas...


----------



## WUD DUK

miked989 said:


> it is..........just what he was looking for......attention...........and ya'll gave him what he wanted......props!


lol...:77:


----------



## fivemartins

SamPotter said:


> WOW! This is absolutely inexcusable for one person to say to another! What is wrong with people? I have enjoyed reading this thread for sure, but for some keyboard tough guys to suggest suicide over something as silly as what OB did? I don't condone what he did but it certainly falls into the "mostly harmless" category. It's not as though he's a pedophile or murderer. Grow up.


Agree completely, and disrespectful in general to those of us who've experienced suicide in our families!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

A lot of things people say are disrespectful. But when are people going to quit being such sissies and use negative and disrespectful comments to there advantage. Take what people say with a grain of salt and become a better and stronger person. Bullies don't kill people with there words. Most of the people that I know that got bullied in high school were driven by it later in life and have way more success than the bully himself. Just my opinion.


----------



## Miked989

i think OB should have wrote a fiction book about his story and make millions! Props to OB for the fiction story. it was entertaining for sure. 

come back ohiobooner! I for one enjoyed your story....true or not......it was enjoyable to follow!!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

He was really good at his stories.... If you think back tho we all should have seen thru him. There were a couple times I noticed after the fact that he forgot his lies. I'm going to learn from it. I have a buddy that constantly makes up stories and stretches the truth. I need to learn from him too


----------



## IndianaPSE

This is far from the truth. Not all people who are bullied can do what you suggest. Actually, bullies do kill other with words. It just happened in our grade school. Think before typing. 



moorejeffreys22 said:


> A lot of things people say are disrespectful. But when are people going to quit being such sissies and use negative and disrespectful comments to there advantage. Take what people say with a grain of salt and become a better and stronger person. Bullies don't kill people with there words. Most of the people that I know that got bullied in high school were driven by it later in life and have way more success than the bully himself. Just my opinion.


----------



## Treehugger98

The way you handle a bully is to punch them in their snot box. That's the problem with today to passive. It's ok to get your but whipped by someone else, not the end of the world. I would be willing to bet half the bullies in our schools are cowards. Stand up for yourself and quit let people running all over you. Sun will come up tomorrow and you will be a better person. I can promise you if you go to the school personnel for help nothing is going to be down because most schools are liberal . The idiots are protected, so throw your best at the idiots snot box and stand your ground people.


----------



## stevewes2004

Treehugger98 said:


> The way you handle a bully is to punch them in their snot box. That's the problem with today to passive. It's ok to get your but whipped by someone else, not the end of the world. I would be willing to bet half the bullies in our schools are cowards. Stand up for yourself and quit let people running all over you. Sun will come up tomorrow and you will be a better person. I can promise you if you go to the school personnel for help nothing is going to be down because most schools are liberal . The idiots are protected, so throw your best at the idiots snot box and stand your ground people.


I agree. You never heard about kids from my parents and grandparents generation committing suicide because of bullying. Turning the other cheek is appropriate in a lot of situations but when it comes to a bully.. punch em inda face!!!


----------



## BigDeer

PSR II said:


> You disgusting human being !! How pathetic does your life have to be to pull a stunt like this?


Just so I'm clear, who are you talking to?


----------



## .BuckHunt.

BigDeer said:


> Just so I'm clear, who are you talking to?


I assumed OB.


----------



## lastcast33

Can someone please give the cliff notes on this?


----------



## Kstigall

lastcast33 said:


> Can someone please give the cliff notes on this?


OhioBoners double drop tine buck he showed off so often was a bought replica........ His last big trophy was killed here http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-B.JPG

It is speculated, justifiably so, that he fabricated and/or purchased other antlers and stories. OhioBoner has now disappeared from here and FaceBook. His name is Chad Tefft. He has spent years on AT telling complete lies.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

hopefully he comes back and tells us another BS story so it will ramp up the Sh*t winds again :wink:


----------



## lastcast33

Thanks Kstigall. You saved a couple hours of my life that I can get back.


----------



## newview

IndianaPSE said:


> This is far from the truth. Not all people who are bullied can do what you suggest. Actually, bullies do kill other with words. It just happened in our grade school. Think before typing.


You are asking an awfully lot from that one!


----------



## QS34Reaper

SamPotter said:


> WOW! This is absolutely inexcusable for one person to say to another! What is wrong with people? I have enjoyed reading this thread for sure, but for some keyboard tough guys to suggest suicide over something as silly as what OB did? I don't condone what he did but it certainly falls into the "mostly harmless" category. It's not as though he's a pedophile or murderer. Grow up.


It says "DID YOU off yourself?" 

Wouldn't that be a question? And a fair one to ask as a result of his lack of moral compass to come here and admit guilt or defend himself. 

Not trying to argue but wanted to make sure you saw the question mark. I didn't read the thing and I am only going of of BPs post. But if it's a question I think labeling him a bully or calling for his expulsion is a little harsh.


----------



## blazinsoles

Fortyneck said:


> I think this is a picture of him
> 
> View attachment 1959044


I dont think this is him. This a little to "joe dirt" for him. In the pictures i saw, OB was more of a abercrombie fitch holey jeans guy


----------



## DeepFried




----------



## DMAX-HD

DeepFried said:


>


LOL!


Of the year? This might be a multi-year deal here.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

He was wearing army camo ... we Shoulda known right there. How dumb was I?


----------



## Fortyneck

moorejeffreys22 said:


> He was wearing army camo ... we Shoulda known right there. How dumb was I?


Not army camo, but scentblocker… and yes we should've know from there...


----------



## bamatide15

moorejeffreys22 said:


> He was wearing army camo ... we Shoulda known right there. How dumb was I?


Huh? If your talking about the pic above, look again.


----------



## nhns4

Weird another guy had a buck theft had on camera.


----------



## Big Country

DMAX-HD said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Of the year? This might be a multi-year deal here.


Don`t underestimate AT……..somebody will come along before too long to take everybody's mind off of this situation. :thumbs_up


----------



## BP1992

DeepFried said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## PSR II

nhns4 said:


> Weird another guy had a buck theft had on camera.


You can search any image somebody puts on the internet at TinEye.com


----------



## Big Country

PSR II said:


> You can search any image somebody puts on the internet at TinEye.com


Hmm, never heard of this place before now.

I just tried out a picture of mine that has been on dozens of sites for 4 years now…….0 results. Maybe it doesn`t like bear pictures?


----------



## PSR II

Big Country said:


> Hmm, never heard of this place before now.
> 
> I just tried out a picture of mine that has been on dozens of sites for 4 years now…….0 results. Maybe it doesn`t like bear pictures?


Wondering why TinEye couldn't find your image?

TinEye is constantly crawling the web and updating our image database regularly. If we missed your image, it is simply because we have not yet crawled the website or page where it appears. But be sure to keep checking back! We add tens of millions of new images to TinEye every month, and our index is on the grow.
TinEye looks for the specific image you uploaded, not the content of the image. TinEye does not identify people or objects in an image.


----------



## SamPotter

nhns4 said:


> Weird another guy had a buck theft had on camera.


Did OB claim this picture as his? I know whom it really belongs to and the general area. Not Ohio.


----------



## SamPotter

QS34Reaper said:


> It says "DID YOU off yourself?"
> 
> Wouldn't that be a question? And a fair one to ask as a result of his lack of moral compass to come here and admit guilt or defend himself.
> 
> Not trying to argue but wanted to make sure you saw the question mark. I didn't read the thing and I am only going of of BPs post. But if it's a question I think labeling him a bully or calling for his expulsion is a little harsh.


Usually a question does have a question mark at the end and I was aware that it was in fact a question. However, the suggestion is the same whether it is posed as a question or an order. It is not a "fair" one to ask. No doubt, OB is a douche of the 1st order but suicide is no joke.


----------



## nicko

177 pages in this thread??? Aren't we allocating too much attention to this guy?


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> 177 pages in this thread??? Aren't we allocating too much attention to this guy?


Only 111 by my tapa count.


----------



## floridacrackr

ohiobooners said:


> Most will think that I am just blowing smoke but when I saw him I knew he was young. His rack was very impressive but 40 inches smaller than it was is 2013. * I cant say 100% that I wouldn't have shot him but I am 90% sure that I would have passed him based on his potential. If I had never taken a deer of that size then he would have taken one if I had a tag*. I shot a 9.5 yr old mid 130's buck a few seasons back and I am still the most proud of that deer. Everyone has their preference in bucks. Mine is age. A mid 190's rack would make a good conversation piece but I wouldn't feel that accomplished killing a younger deer just for the bone on his head. I would be lowering my expectations, older class deer, to have shot him then. That being said I would have never blamed anyone for shooting him then and 10 years ago I would have given my left leg to shoot him. I have just changed my goals in the woods but that doesn't mean anyone else should have to.
> 
> And, Thank you for the kind words. I am often thrown off by folks that behave arrogantly or bullish about hunting. *Bewilders me how a human will try to claim credit for the antlers an animal grew or take for granted the blessing it is to be able to hunt and be successful. I never will understand that*.


not to beat a :deadhorse but seriously? I just can't imagine how someone could tell such bold lies and still sleep at night! This whole post was a BS!


----------



## King

floridacrackr said:


> not to beat a :deadhorse but seriously? I just can't imagine how someone could tell such bold lies and still sleep at night! This whole post was a BS!


It's simply because those lies became truth to him. Sad really.


----------



## emac396

Everyone is beating the dead horse because we liked him respected him and enjoyed his posts/threads and he kicked us in the balls! He should get into politics he is a lying piece of *&$# and he fooled most if not all of us into thinking he was a great guy.


----------



## brushdog

Beamen123 said:


> It's simply because those lies became truth to him. Sad really.


no doubt about that. more of a sickness than being deliberate i guess?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

did anything good happen from pages 100-178?


----------



## nyhunt79

Yes, I'm that guy who brought it back but figured it wouldn't be right if I didn't get a post in this thread!


----------



## nontypical169

SamPotter said:


> Did OB claim this picture as his? I know whom it really belongs to and the general area. Not Ohio.


Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

All this is hard to comprehend, when you start lying it's like quicksand, before you know it you are up to your neck...or over your head.


----------



## BP1992

nontypical169 said:


> Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


Sounds like illegal false advertising on OB's part.


----------



## SamPotter

nontypical169 said:


> Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


That's awesome. I'll see if I can get the guy who got the picture in the 1st place to chime in! He and his friend hunted that buck pretty hard but the neighbor hunter got him.


----------



## pope125

Beamen123 said:


> It's simply because those lies became truth to him. Sad really.


What do they say you lie enough you start to believe yourself .


----------



## phade

SamPotter said:


> That's awesome. I'll see if I can get the guy who got the picture in the 1st place to chime in! He and his friend hunted that buck pretty hard but the neighbor hunter got him.


Potter just told me about this. I need to catch up and see what this is about. But if it is the pic in the covert commercial...thats definitely my pic. Im on their prostaff.


----------



## Big Country

phade said:


> Potter just told me about this. I need to catch up and see what this is about. But if it is the pic in the covert commercial...thats definitely my pic. Im on their prostaff.



There may be no end to the tall tales in this one.

Thanks for chiming in phade.


----------



## phade

phade said:


> Potter just told me about this. I need to catch up and see what this is about. But if it is the pic in the covert commercial...thats definitely my pic. Im on their prostaff.


Ha, so reading the last few pages, that is "bases" a buck we chased all season and a crummy guy shot it second day of our gun season.

It is a NY buck.


----------



## phade

phade said:


> View attachment 1961976
> 
> 
> Ha, so reading the last few pages, that is "bases" a buck we chased all season and a crummy guy shot it second day of our gun season.
> 
> It is a NY buck.


A close up shot.


----------



## phade

phade said:


> A close up shot.


Dead.


----------



## Mr. Man

Is he really tied down in the bed of a pickup truck?


----------



## phade

nontypical169 said:


> Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


Interesting. Definitely not his property or buck. Dont know if there was more posted about it prior to page 177, but thats a crappy thing to do.


----------



## BP1992

The lies just keep stacking up. Why is he tied down though?


----------



## phade

Mr. Man said:


> Is he really tied down in the bed of a pickup truck?


Dont know and dont care. Sore subject. Guy who shot it was kicked off our ground for tresspassing and we should have him cited. Tropper told him to take his stands off our property, so he did, and we let him go. He had permission on the neighoring farm and had no place to go there due to other hunters already set up. Nut job set up in the middle of a field and the buck ran off a nonhunting parcel after being spooked by a passing truck and ran right to him by sheer luck.

So again, dont care about the rope.


----------



## WUD DUK

pope125 said:


> What do they say you lie enough you start to believe yourself .


Yep. I know some people like that. It's sad. I think it really is a sickness. I think it's called BULLCHITITIS. It has side effects :lie:


----------



## Miked989

Lieing is a addiction like anything else, He may need a support group.......


----------



## redneck-archery

He had a big support group on here till he got busted.lol.


----------



## pbuck

nontypical169 said:


> Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


Oh yeah. I got that pic via text several times. The lying just doesn't stop.


----------



## nontypical169

phade said:


> Interesting. Definitely not his property or buck. Dont know if there was more posted about it prior to page 177, but thats a crappy thing to do.


No phade nothing prior to this..I'll get the pic from mountain man and post it as well its def the same pic he showed me and a couple other people and said he was hunting him...as soon as I seen the commercial I knew I'd seen that buck before...sucks you didn't get a chance to kill him..


----------



## Mr. Man

phade said:


> Dont know and dont care. Sore subject. Guy who shot it was kicked off our ground for tresspassing and we should have him cited. Tropper told him to take his stands off our property, so he did, and we let him go. He had permission on the neighoring farm and had no place to go there due to other hunters already set up. Nut job set up in the middle of a field and the buck ran off a nonhunting parcel after being spooked by a passing truck and ran right to him by sheer luck.
> 
> So again, dont care about the rope.


I was just asking because I thought it was stupid. Sounds like a he got killed by a real d-bag. Didn't intend to get your panties in a wad about the rope.


----------



## nontypical169

pbuck said:


> Oh yeah. I got that pic via text several times. The lying just doesn't stop.


Makes you wonder if he was actually a guy or not..I mean he did dress awful pretty..lol


----------



## benkharr

nontypical169 said:


> Yes sir he did..ask mountain man7... he sent him the same pic asking him if the buck was big enough for him to come hunt since they were doing a swap hunt...I was watching the outdoor option and the covert camera commercial came on and I just started Lmao...so I paused it and took the pic of the screen and sent it to some friends asking if they had ever seen that pic before..


This guy has a terrible addiction to lying and getting free hunts. He will continue to do this not realizing there is a better way to live. You can be honest and earn what you get or be dishonest and get what you deserve.


----------



## P&Y3times

Sorry but I didn't feel like reading all 170+ pages, does anyone know if this dbag actually entered any of these deer in B&C or P&Y?


----------



## mountainman7

Well hello everybody , I see someone already killed my deer that was asked , " if it was big enough "...Lol.
I despise that DB more each day and now have no way of contacting him at all. Tippy is right , that is the same buck and trail cam pic that he sent me , along with where the stand to hunt that specific buck was setup " just for me " and if that wasn't big enough he would continue looking as long as I put him and his 3 other partners in crime in my prime bear habitat. 
I am pretty sure that I still have the pic that he emailed me of that buck and swore he passed it because he was " after a giant ". I can email that pic to anybody that wants to see it , and I got it in late December or early January. Same exact pic that was on TV. Tippy immediately texted me the pic and I just put on higher boots because the crap got even deeper then. Bet his name wasnt even Chad,maybe Charlene... 5 minutes is all I would like to see him in person, with him knowing the situation about my wife and was still willing to try to bend me over. Starting to get even more pissed now. 
If I could figure out how to transfer an email pic to my gallery I will post up the pics that he sent me. Maybe more bucks on there that are already dead and not even in the same state. Unfreaking believable !!!!. I do have pics of that buck and several more along with a couple of 140-150" "cull bucks". 
I will email the pics if I still have them, or post them up if I can figure out how to get email pics to the gallery on my phone. Nontypical169 saw the pics on my phone in person and that's a fact.


----------



## cypert2

P&Y3times said:


> Sorry but I didn't feel like reading all 170+ pages, does anyone know if this dbag actually entered any of these deer in B&C or P&Y?


Believe not. He was one of those guys that didn't care about record books. He hunted only for his personal satisfaction. He was truly a humble guy.


----------



## floridacrackr

P&Y3times said:


> Sorry but I didn't feel like reading all 170+ pages, does anyone know if this dbag actually entered any of these deer in B&C or P&Y?


He told me he didnt want to deal with all the political BS that comes with entering a deer. We were talking about his 213" at the time. As far as his other deer, I would have to guess and say they arent either.


----------



## tackscall

pope125 said:


> What do they say you lie enough you start to believe yourself .


"It's not a lie, if YOU believe it"

-George Costanza


----------



## Fortyneck

tackscall said:


> "It's not a lie, if YOU believe it"
> 
> -George Costanza


Lol, I heard that OB made a significant donation in the name of ArcheryTalk to "The Human Fund"

What a guy. :clap:


----------



## Mr. Man

So this guy not only lied about the deer he supposedly killed, he was going to use them in a system to start trading out hunts, where he got to go kill other folk's critters, and they would be hunting a ghost with him? He should be on American Greed for that scam. That's American ingenuity right there.


----------



## mountainman7

View attachment 1962237


Here is the pic that was sent to me as the deer that he "passed " on and wanted to know if that was " big enough for me to hunt". Thjs pic was sent to me in December. He said the stand was 15 yards from this trail that the deer was on to the left of the photo , and said that deer traveled the same trail day in and day out and I could set that stand when I got there, if I would be satisfied with killing that deer because it was a pretty much , and I quote " this deer is a first day slam dunk if you want to end your hunt early". 
This guy is a piece of ......work. I will try to post some other pics of deer that he sent me later today if I can figure out how to do this again...Lol, and see if anyone recognizes them also.


----------



## floridacrackr

These pics were sent to me from OB as deer that made it through this past season....Just curious to see if anyone else recognizes any of them. He told me these were all on his farms in Ohio and WV. The sheds he said came from about a mile away from where I would be hunting.


----------



## phade

mountainman7 said:


> View attachment 1962237
> 
> 
> Here is the pic that was sent to me as the deer that he "passed " on and wanted to know if that was " big enough for me to hunt". Thjs pic was sent to me in December. He said the stand was 15 yards from this trail that the deer was on to the left of the photo , and said that deer traveled the same trail day in and day out and I could set that stand when I got there, if I would be satisfied with killing that deer because it was a pretty much , and I quote " this deer is a first day slam dunk if you want to end your hunt early".
> This guy is a piece of ......work. I will try to post some other pics of deer that he sent me later today if I can figure out how to do this again...Lol, and see if anyone recognizes them also.


Ha, sucks you went through that. Definitely not his deer or on any property he hunts. He's dead anyway. If you go 15 yards to the left, you are knee deep in muck/reed grass. No trees in that area.


----------



## floridacrackr

mountainman7 said:


> Well hello everybody , I see someone already killed my deer that was asked , " if it was big enough "...Lol.
> I despise that DB more each day and now have no way of contacting him at all. Tippy is right , that is the same buck and trail cam pic that he sent me , along with where the stand to hunt that specific buck was setup " just for me " and if that wasn't big enough he would continue looking as long as I put him and his 3 other partners in crime in *my prime bear habitat*.
> I am pretty sure that I still have the pic that he emailed me of that buck and swore he passed it because he was " after a giant ". I can email that pic to anybody that wants to see it , and I got it in late December or early January. Same exact pic that was on TV. Tippy immediately texted me the pic and I just put on higher boots because the crap got even deeper then. Bet his name wasnt even Chad,maybe Charlene... 5 minutes is all I would like to see him in person, with him knowing the situation about my wife and was still willing to try to bend me over. Starting to get even more pissed now.
> If I could figure out how to transfer an email pic to my gallery I will post up the pics that he sent me. Maybe more bucks on there that are already dead and not even in the same state. Unfreaking believable !!!!. I do have pics of that buck and several more along with a couple of 140-150" "cull bucks".
> I will email the pics if I still have them, or post them up if I can figure out how to get email pics to the gallery on my phone. Nontypical169 saw the pics on my phone in person and that's a fact.


This would'nt happen to be in Canada would it? Has Chad ever hunted with you before? Just wondering cause he offered me a "steal of a deal"....


----------



## nhns4

He's Sir dug himself s nice size hole.


----------



## hunt1up

Wow, starting to heat up again!


----------



## flinginairos

Still more dirt to be had on ol' OB it looks like. What a TOOL!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

floridacrackr said:


> This would'nt happen to be in Canada would it? Has Chad ever hunted with you before? Just wondering cause he offered me a "steal of a deal"....
> View attachment 1962263


No he's from TN. I talk to him almost every day so he wouldn't mind me telling you. Chad told him he wasn't going to Canada because it's too expensive and wanted to go to TN with him.


----------



## floridacrackr

Huntin Hard said:


> No he's from TN. I talk to him almost every day so he wouldn't mind me telling you. Chad told him he wasn't going to Canada because it's too expensive and wanted to go to TN with him.


Why pay for Canada when he could go to TN for free....Well hopefully he never made it there! Unfortunetly he did make it to South Florida for an Osceola but I'm ok with it. I just wish all of this would have come out in late October when i was hunting with him! Now that would have been interesting!


----------



## mountainman7

floridacrackr said:


> This would'nt happen to be in Canada would it? Has Chad ever hunted with you before? Just wondering cause he offered me a "steal of a deal"....
> View attachment 1962263


No this was in east TN, bordering the edge of a 10,000 acre bear sanctuary that hasn't been hunted in 70 years or more for bear. We had the only private land with drive able access in the area, and were going to set up on the private land that isn't part of the sanctuary . Bears everywhere. 4 of them were coming total , and he said that he wasn't going to Canada this year , which I later found out was a lie also.
I was also sent the same pics as the ones above, except the shed pics , and were told they were " cull " bucks if I wanted to kill them that no one would be hunting them at all until I got there....Lol.
We got hosed, well you got it worse than me I guess, but I had 4 of them coming to hunt my place. I truly am sorry that it turned out this way for you. At least it didn't have time to affect me yet , but man I sincerely hate it for you.


----------



## flinginairos

floridacrackr said:


> These pics were sent to me from OB as deer that made it through this past season....Just curious to see if anyone else recognizes any of them. He told me these were all on his farms in Ohio and WV. The sheds he said came from about a mile away from where I would be hunting.
> 
> View attachment 1962243
> 
> View attachment 1962244
> 
> View attachment 1962245
> 
> View attachment 1962246


I've definitely seen those shed pics before. Not sure where though


----------



## mountainman7

floridacrackr said:


> Why pay for Canada when he could go to TN for free....Well hopefully he never made it there! Unfortunetly he did make it to South Florida for an Osceola but I'm ok with it. I just wish all of this would have come out in late October when i was hunting with him! Now that would have been interesting!


He never made it to our " hunt". Its was to be in late September. I was also supposed to be at his place along with my two friends the last week of October as well. Guess we would have had a big crowd. I could have rented a tour bus for all of the trade hunters that was supposed to be there at the exact same time. Not one of us would have ever even heard from him about our hunts , I'm sure of that.


----------



## floridacrackr

mountainman7 said:


> No this was in east TN, bordering the edge of a 10,000 acre bear sanctuary that hasn't been hunted in 70 years or more for bear. We had the only private land with drive able access in the area, and were going to set up on the private land that isn't part of the sanctuary . Bears everywhere. 4 of them were coming total , and he said that he wasn't going to Canada this year , which I later found out was a lie also.
> I was also sent the same pics as the ones above, except the shed pics , and were told they were " cull " bucks if I wanted to kill them that no one would be hunting them at all until I got there....Lol.
> We got hosed, well you got it worse than me I guess, but I had 4 of them coming to hunt my place. I truly am sorry that it turned out this way for you. At least it didn't have time to affect me yet , but man I sincerely hate it for you.


Wow...4 of them coming? Im glad he didnt make it your way! He got me for about $5,000 for his 2 hunts.


----------



## floridacrackr

mountainman7 said:


> He never made it to our " hunt". Its was to be in late September. I was also supposed to be at his place along with my two friends the last week of October as well. Guess we would have had a big crowd. I could have rented a charter bus tour all of the trade hunters that was supposed to be there at the exact same time. Not one of us would have ever even heard from him about our hunts , I'm afraid.


yeah there was 3 of us coming! Shoot, I have his address so we may still show up....lol


----------



## mountainman7

floridacrackr said:


> Wow...4 of them coming? Im glad he didnt make it your way! He got me for about $5,000 for his 2 hunts.


It started out just him, then his wife or whoever she is, then about a month went by and he asked for his best friend to come and I said OK. Then about two more weeks he emailed me wanting his best friends wife to come as well. I had already pulled 6 of my double ladder stands just to set up for all of those people, and he wanted to film as well and had a camera man already setup and never even mentioned the filming to me at all. He just said that he wanted someone to hunt with the girls , so he and his friend could hunt separately, because he was afraid of what the girls would do when they saw a bear. 
The lies just keep piling up.....


----------



## floridacrackr

mountainman7 said:


> It started out just him, then his wife or whoever she is, then about a month went by and he asked for his best friend to come and I said OK. Then about two more weeks he emailed me wanting his best friends wife to come as well. I had already pulled 6 of my double ladder stands just to set up for a of those people, and he wanted to film as well and had a camera man already setup and never eben mentioned that last to me at all. He just said that he wanted someone to hunt with the girls , so he and his friend could hunt separately, because he was afraid of what the girls would do when they saw a bear.
> The lies just keep piling up.....


Yeah he tried to pull the camerman trick on me too but I told him there was no need and that he couldnt hunt. We do alot of filming for different shows so I offered up my camaera guy to come help out. If he wanted to pay the daily fee for room and board he was welcome but they didnt go for it. I'm still looking but supposedly the cameraman was out of one of the Carolina's because he was driving down...He was a member on here as well. I can't seem to find his screen name anywhere in my texts. I kinda wish he would have come now!


----------



## mountainman7

floridacrackr said:


> yeah there was 3 of us coming! Shoot, I have his address so we may still show up....lol


I'm in. Just 5 minutes in the wood shed is all that I ask. Wonder how may more holes I could tear in his designer jeans.....Im a pretty big ol boy.... Lol. Hell he has probably burned down his house and collected the insurance money by now and lives in Bermuda....


----------



## emac396

Something needs done! Wonder how many people he has screwed that we do not know about and how many are in the works of being screwed?


----------



## mountainman7

floridacrackr said:


> Yeah he tried to pull the camerman trick on me too but I told him there was no need and that he couldnt hunt. We do alot of filming for different shows so I offered up my camaera guy to come help out. If he wanted to pay the daily fee for room and board he was welcome but they didnt go for it. I'm still looking but supposedly the cameraman was out of one of the Carolina's because he was driving down...He was a member on here as well. I can't seem to find his screen name anywhere in my texts. I kinda wish he would have come now!


Trust me the camera guy that you are talking about had no idea of any of this. I know him personally and he was as shocked at all of this as we were. He was asked to film , but never did. He hardly knew the guy and was also blown away at the lies just like the rest of us. He was definitely innocent in all of this. Chad probably filled him more full of crap than all of us.


----------



## moondoondude

Absolutely sickening... coming from a guy who has actually put in the work and who has killed some nice bucks. I never believed this guy. I always thought he was fake - but reading back through the complexity and detail of his posts it shows you how truly twisted he really was.


----------



## mountainman7

emac396 said:


> Something needs done! Wonder how many people he has screwed that we do not know about and how many are in the works of being screwed?


Agreed .. I have wondered the same exact thing. You know its more than just us few on AT.


----------



## floridacrackr

mountainman7 said:


> Trust me the camera guy that you are talking about had no idea of any of this. I know him personally and he was as shocked at all of this as we were. He was asked to film , but never did. He hardly knew the guy and was also blown away at the lies just like the rest of us. He was definitely innocent in all of this. Chad probably filled him more full of crap than all of us.


Oh by NO means do i think that guy was involved. Theres no telling what Chad told him about me either so I hope if he reads any of this he understands my side as well. Chad painted the picture that they were really good buddies and hunted together. Now i know that probably wasnt the case...lol!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Wow I really feel bad for the guys that got took on this. Trophy pursuit, floridacracker, just to name a couple. Can you imagine how many people would have been screwed if this "man" wouldn't have been ousted???


----------



## nyhunt79

Let me know if I missed something, but when OB said he knew the whereabouts of OG and PMed chasen, why didnt chasen call him out?


----------



## trybowfishin

Did anyone else happen to notice that he logged in on 05/27/14??? Two days ago??? Looks like he changed something on his profile, but I can't remember what it said, something about the pursuit of fair game or something, right???


----------



## trial153

And the hits just keep on coming ....


----------



## jayson2984

nyhunt79 said:


> Let me know if I missed something, but when OB said he knew the whereabouts of OG and PMed chasen, why didnt chasen call him out?


I will say it now and perhaps be proved wrong at some point but there is no way in the world i buy that chasen wasn't involved.


----------



## nyturkeyduster

floridacrackr said:


> yeah there was 3 of us coming! Shoot, I have his address so we may still show up....lol


You have his address? If I were you I'd be paying a visit, you deserve an explanation.


----------



## King

trybowfishin said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice that he logged in on 05/27/14??? Two days ago??? Looks like he changed something on his profile, but I can't remember what it said, something about the pursuit of fair game or something, right???


He hasn't logged in since May 14th. I was the one who edited that BS from his profile. I wasn't about to keep seeing the "God, country, blah blah" bull crap in his signature.


----------



## mountainman7

Beamen123 said:


> He hasn't logged in since May 14th. I was the one who edited that BS from his profile. I wasn't about to keep seeing the "God, country, blah blah" bull crap in his signature.


Good move. Its a shame when someone has to be honest for you.....


----------



## Kb83

emac396 said:


> Something needs done! Wonder how many people he has screwed that we do not know about and how many are in the works of being screwed?


I would have been in that group. He kept joking about having me down to hunt one of his fork horn stands. I thought he was just being stingy, turns out that was the best he had.  lol. I was getting ready to offer up a spring Turkey, Steelhead and lake run brown trade for a deer hunt.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Just when I think I'm out...................you guys PULL me back in!


----------



## floridacrackr

nyturkeyduster said:


> You have his address? If I were you I'd be paying a visit, you deserve an explanation.


yeah i had to ship back his decoys and hunting gear. Its all good...WV is a little far from South Florida for a Sunday drive...lol! Maybe one day i will pass through.


----------



## trybowfishin

Thanks for the quick edit beaman and deleting my post... I got a little happy fingered when I saw where he might have posted something and his profile was changed... Guess I will check back in next week for any new details


----------



## brushdog

Beamen123 said:


> He hasn't logged in since May 14th. I was the one who edited that BS from his profile. I wasn't about to keep seeing the "God, country, blah blah" bull crap in his signature.


Thank you for that beamen123, tired of seeing that bs as well. I cant believe that tool logged in on the 14th and hid in the shadows. Well, actually i can. I truly do feel bad for floridacrackr most of all, but mountainman7 and TP got screwed pretty bad as well. Should be some kind of legal consequences for his actions to floridacrackr!! Thats straight up theft by deception!


----------



## trybowfishin

Florida, why don't you share that address and we can all send boxes of fresh doggie crap to him in the mail


----------



## trybowfishin

then again knowing all the bs from OB, it probably isn't his address, but a friend or family members address, cancel the mailing a ton of chit to it, would feel bad for an innocent person to get that...


----------



## nyturkeyduster

trybowfishin said:


> Florida, why don't you share that address and we can all send boxes of fresh doggie crap to him in the mail


Meh, worth a shot!


----------



## robampton

Kb83 said:


> I would have been in that group. He kept joking about having me down to hunt one of his fork horn stands. I thought he was just being stingy, turns out that was the best he had.  lol. I was getting ready to offer up a spring Turkey, Steelhead and lake run brown trade for a deer hunt.


Sorry he did that to you. But I want to make it up to you. I will make the hunt trade with you. Here are just two of the many bucks I have on my farm.


----------



## BP1992

P&Y3times said:


> Sorry but I didn't feel like reading all 170+ pages, does anyone know if this dbag actually entered any of these deer in B&C or P&Y?


No. You can't enter tame or bought deer.


----------



## BP1992

emac396 said:


> Something needs done! Wonder how many people he has screwed that we do not know about and how many are in the works of being screwed?


Seems to me like he could get in legal trouble for false advertising and stealing hunts.


----------



## DaneHunter

BP1992 said:


> Seems to me like he could get in legal trouble for false advertising and stealing hunts.


I think he legal tern is "Fraud." But its hard to prove in court.


----------



## lungpuncher1

The moron mentioned something to me about leasing land with him. Glad I dodged that bullet...


----------



## rodney482

moondoondude said:


> Absolutely sickening... coming from a guy who has actually put in the work and who has killed some nice bucks. I never believed this guy. I always thought he was fake - but reading back through the complexity and detail of his posts it shows you how truly twisted he really was.


Bigger turd that I figured... I thought he was just a liar...I see now he was a crook.


----------



## WVohioFAN

rodney482 said:


> Bigger turd that I figured... I thought he was just a liar...I see now he was a crook.


Isn't he a banker? How fitting. lol


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> Isn't he a banker? How fitting. lol


No wonder he could afford all those high fence hunts! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## emac396

If everyone on here put up $5 we could run a AD in USA today or bowhunting mag and let the world know. 
Either that or buy mountainman a plane ticket and taxi ride to his house LOL


----------



## redneckromeo

I always take people for face value. It's sad I have to learn how to doubt people and question everything. I'd bet what we know of this is just the tip of the iceberg with Mr Tefft. Maybe he will come out with a tell all book " the dark side of hunting big bucks " and squeeze a little more out if folks.


----------



## Treehugger98

Mr Teft is going to get run out of town. I don't see how this guy sleeps at night or walks thru town. Surely someone he works with has seen this garbage of display he has put on at. If cracker has his address he needs to post it on this site. mailing address. Sure one of these boys would pay him a visit


----------



## 40YardKev

I think some of you guys are taking this way to personal. He was a fraud/hoax. Who gives a crap?! For someone to say that his address should be put on the forum is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## SamPotter

WVohioFAN said:


> Just when I think I'm out...................you guys PULL me back in!


Is that you Silvio?


----------



## BigDeer

Treehugger98 said:


> Mr Teft is going to get run out of town. I don't see how this guy sleeps at night or walks thru town. Surely someone he works with has seen this garbage of display he has put on at. If cracker has his address he needs to post it on this site. mailing address. Sure one of these boys would pay him a visit


And do what?


----------



## Flydown

I've spent the past few days reading through this thread and all I can say, is it is very sad. Sad not only what the OP did, but equally sad how so many of us are stoning the man because he sinned differently than we do.
Yes, his sin was public and got exposed for all to see. But to persecute him to the level I have read, is just plain sad.


----------



## GrooGrux

I've been following here & they're enough to know OB is a lying douche bag. But how is mountain man tied to this?


----------



## floridacrackr

Sorry guys but as much as i dont care for the guy I would never post his address. He did live with small kids and I would never jeopordize anyone's safety...not that i think any of you would do anything but there are some crazies on the internet...lol!


----------



## bamatide15

40YardKev said:


> I think some of you guys are taking this way to personal. He was a fraud/hoax. Who gives a crap?! For someone to say that his address should be put on the forum is pretty ridiculous.


x2. Lets keep this in perspective.


----------



## bigrobc

jayson2984 said:


> I will say it now and perhaps be proved wrong at some point but there is no way in the world i buy that chasen wasn't involved.


Agreed with both yall. Chasens story is also foggy. The whole time OB was putting up pictures of OG. & they all came from chasen & he never says anything ?? & who would give any info (he says fake whereabouts) or pictures to a total stranger ?? Make no sense


----------



## nontypical169

floridacrackr said:


> Yeah he tried to pull the camerman trick on me too but I told him there was no need and that he couldnt hunt. We do alot of filming for different shows so I offered up my camaera guy to come help out. If he wanted to pay the daily fee for room and board he was welcome but they didnt go for it. I'm still looking but supposedly the cameraman was out of one of the Carolina's because he was driving down...He was a member on here as well. I can't seem to find his screen name anywhere in my texts. I kinda wish he would have come now!


Hey fl it was me that was supposed to come down with him...he told me all kinds of crap how he had it all worked out for me to come and film..I asked him if I needed to pay anything and he said no just show up because he had the lodging and everything else handled..then a day before the trip he called saying his flight was delayed and wouldn't be there till late and didnt think it was worth me coming...so I agreed it wasn't worth me coming 11 hrs for 1 day..after he shot his bird he told me that someone just handed Amanda a gun and let her kill a bird..and that he was in shock that she got to do so..and then after he got back from fl he went as far as to tell me that it was in the plans if he tagged out early I'd got to kill one as well because you guys were gonna let me hunt..lol I'm glad I didnt come now and all this has come out..it would of been great to of met you but I wouldn't want it to be with this wannabe..also as for the bear hunt in Canada I got the same 600 dollar deal for coming to film which is funny because he told mountain man he wasn't going this yr but we were supposed to leave on Aug 27th..


----------



## KYDEER16

40yardkev said:


> i think some of you guys are taking this way to personal. He was a fraud/hoax. Who gives a crap?! For someone to say that his address should be put on the forum is pretty ridiculous.



ob?


----------



## floridacrackr

nontypical169 said:


> Hey fl it was me that was supposed to come down with him...he told me all kinds of crap how he had it all worked out for me to come and film..I asked him if I needed to pay anything and he said no just show up because he had the lodging and everything else handled..then a day before the trip he called saying his flight was delayed and wouldn't be there till late and didnt think it was worth me coming...so I agreed it wasn't worth me coming 11 hrs for 1 day..after he shot his bird he told me that someone just handed Amanda a gun and let her kill a bird..and that he was in shock that she got to do so..and then after he got back from fl he went as far as to tell me that it was in the plans if he tagged out early I'd got to kill one as well because you guys were gonna let me hunt..lol I'm glad I didnt come now and all this has come out..it would of been great to of met you but I wouldn't want it to be with this wannabe..also as for the bear hunt in Canada I got the same 600 dollar deal for coming to film which is funny because he told mountain man he wasn't going this yr but we were supposed to leave on Aug 27th..


Wow...what a tangled web of BS. If you watched the video they both had guns and there is no way we kill both of those birds if we werent planning on her hunting. I made it perfectly clear from the begining that we could only do 2 birds. I was under the impression you were taking the 2nd bird until he mentioned his wife was coming and wanted to hunt. I do apologize for any confusion. I wish you could have come down but it really would not have been worth it for 1 day...you made the right call. I just wish we would have had the chance to meet under the right circumstances! Sorry to hear about your bear hunt...I wonder if he is still going? Maybe we should venture north of the border around the end of August? If not you can come down and chase some gators with us if your up for something different.


----------



## nomansland

Treehugger98 said:


> Mr Teft is going to get run out of town. I don't see how this guy sleeps at night or walks thru town. Surely someone he works with has seen this garbage of display he has put on at. If cracker has his address he needs to post it on this site. mailing address. Sure one of these boys would pay him a visit


Why would someone pay him a visit? For lying on a stupid forum to a bunch of hillbillies who think this hunting stuff is more important then life itself? Come on man relax.


----------



## KYDEER16

floridacrackr said:


> Wow...what a tangled web of BS. If you watched the video they both had guns and there is no way we kill both of those birds if we werent planning on her hunting. I made it perfectly clear from the begining that we could only do 2 birds. I was under the impression you were taking the 2nd bird until he mentioned his wife was coming and wanted to hunt. I do apologize for any confusion. I wish you could have come down but it really would not have been worth it for 1 day...you made the right call. I just wish we would have had the chance to meet under the right circumstances! Sorry to hear about your bear hunt...I wonder if he is still going? Maybe we should venture north of the border around the end of August? If not you can come down and chase some gators with us if your up for something different.


I know you wasn't talking to me, but hunting gators is like a dream hunt for me


----------



## pinski79

nomansland said:


> Why would someone pay him a visit? For lying on a stupid forum to a bunch of hillbillies who think this hunting stuff is more important then life itself? Come on man relax.


:darkbeer:


----------



## SamPotter

nomansland said:


> Why would someone pay him a visit? For lying on a stupid forum to a bunch of hillbillies who think this hunting stuff is more important then life itself? Come on man relax.


I wouldn't condone any whoopin's but I am interested to see if there is any legal action against OB, whether it be with the Ohio DNR or defrauded individuals.


----------



## nomansland

SamPotter said:


> I wouldn't condone any whoopin's but I am interested to see if there is any legal action against OB, whether it be with the Ohio DNR or defrauded individuals.


That I can understand but some of these guys taking personal offense to it on here aren't out a thing. So I don't see why all the panties are in a bunch.


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Why would someone pay him a visit? For lying on a stupid forum to a bunch of hillbillies who think this hunting stuff is more important then life itself? Come on man relax.


Hmmmm....so many things i want to say to this!


----------



## BP1992

KYDEER16 said:


> I know you wasn't talking to me, but hunting gators is like a dream hunt for me


In other words, ^^this guy is saying "floridacrackr, will you take me gator hunting?".


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> Hmmmm....so many things i want to say to this!


Say them. Nobody stopping ya


----------



## nontypical169

floridacrackr said:


> Wow...what a tangled web of BS. If you watched the video they both had guns and there is no way we kill both of those birds if we werent planning on her hunting. I made it perfectly clear from the begining that we could only do 2 birds. I was under the impression you were taking the 2nd bird until he mentioned his wife was coming and wanted to hunt. I do apologize for any confusion. I wish you could have come down but it really would not have been worth it for 1 day...you made the right call. I just wish we would have had the chance to meet under the right circumstances! Sorry to hear about your bear hunt...I wonder if he is still going? Maybe we should venture north of the border around the end of August? If not you can come down and chase some gators with us if your up for something different.


I have no clue if he's going or not..but to be honest I don't care..I don't associate myself with people like him..I'm glad I didn't get involved in none of these hunts because I dont want people thinking I'm part of his schemes..I had no clue of any of this but I always thought in the back of my mind his story's were a lil far fetched..its just hard for me to believe someone's hunting two 200 inch deer on the same property..which he told me he was and also if you have that caliper of deer on your Wv property why would you shoot those small ones he did last season..a lot of his storys contradict themselves and wasn't making since to me the more we talked...I'm sorry you got screwed on the hunt and that you welcomed him on your land..Man gators with a bow has been something I've always had in the back of my mind as being a awesome hunt to do...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Gave up following this boring thread around page 120 (30 replies per page on my acct). 

So what's the deal with mountain man?


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Say them. Nobody stopping ya


Nah...some things are just better left unsaid!


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> Nah...some things are just better left unsaid!


I can totally understand your frustration with him. I am just talking all these random guys who just got there feelings hurt on a forum.


----------



## nontypical169

Fullstrutter said:


> Gave up following this boring thread around page 120 (30 replies per page on my acct).
> 
> So what's the deal with mountain man?


Start on page 177 post 4417 read from there it will explain..


----------



## floridacrackr

Fullstrutter said:


> Gave up following this boring thread around page 120 (30 replies per page on my acct).
> 
> So what's the deal with mountain man?


He was sent a deer from OB that was supposedly off someone elses camera and appeared to be killed in New York. OB was telling him that he was on the farm MM would be hunting and wanted to know if he was big enough to shoot? The whole story is a couple pages back.


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> I can totally understand your frustration with him. I am just talking all these random guys who just got there feelings hurt on a forum.


No worries...I prefer cracker over hillbilly! The only hills we have down here are landfills!


----------



## Maxemus

nomansland said:


> Why would someone pay him a visit? For lying on a stupid forum to a bunch of hillbillies who think this hunting stuff is more important then life itself? Come on man relax.


Some of us aren't hillbillies lol


----------



## nomansland

Maxemus said:


> Some of us aren't hillbillies lol


Hey I didn't mean to stereotype. I consider myself one. Lol


----------



## 40YardKev

KYDEER16 said:


> ob?


Nope... Just think it is funny how so many people got so butt-hurt over this whole stunt. People want his address posted or someone suggested to take his own life. Seriously?! The guy was a scam and a lot of people fell for it. They drank the KoolAid and now they want physical harm on the guy who in no way affected the way they live their own life. Come on, man!!!


----------



## lhjf75

Flydown said:


> I've spent the past few days reading through this thread and all I can say, is it is very sad. Sad not only what the OP did, but equally sad how so many of us are stoning the man because he sinned differently than we do.
> Yes, his sin was public and got exposed for all to see. But to persecute him to the level I have read, is just plain sad.


Condemning people for sinning differently then you. Open mouth insert foot. I think the part of the Bible you wanted to misquote was "don't judge".


----------



## Timmy Big Time

lhjf75 said:


> Condemning people for sinning differently then you. Open mouth insert foot. I think the part of the Bible you wanted to misquote was "don't judge".


There it is the faith card has been played.....


----------



## lhjf75

Timmy Big Time said:


> There it is the faith card has been played.....


Your welcome


----------



## H20fwler

nyhunt79 said:


> Let me know if I missed something, but when OB said he knew the whereabouts of OG and PMed chasen, why didnt chasen call him out?





jayson2984 said:


> I will say it now and perhaps be proved wrong at some point but there is no way in the world i buy that chasen wasn't involved.





bigrobc said:


> Agreed with both yall. Chasens story is also foggy. The whole time OB was putting up pictures of OG. & they all came from chasen & he never says anything ?? & who would give any info (he says fake whereabouts) or pictures to a total stranger ?? Make no sense




EXACTLY!
I have wondered this same thing. Why isn't chasen chiming in on any of this? It all looks fishy as heck.
Who in their right mind would post up picks of a potential world record on a national website and brag about it for a couple years? 
I myself think it was a HF deer and the whole thing was a weird ego hoax.


----------



## bigrobc

H20fwler said:


> EXACTLY!
> I have wondered this same thing. Why isn't chasen chiming in on any of this? It all looks fishy as heck.
> Who in their right mind would post up picks of a potential world record on a national website and brag about it for a couple years?
> I myself think it was a HF deer and the whole thing was a weird ego hoax.


Yessss. Or maybe trying to get in together on that world record $ lol


----------



## Virginian

Wow, every time I think this OB turd gut flushed, he floats back up stink'n worse than the last flush.


----------



## Flydown

lhjf75 said:


> Condemning people for sinning differently then you. Open mouth insert foot. I think the part of the Bible you wanted to misquote was "don't judge".


I didn't quote the Bible. Just saying that a lot of us started piling on this man when his sin was exposed for all to see.


----------



## zmax hunter

Fullstrutter said:


> Gave up following this boring thread around page 120 (30 replies per page on my acct).
> 
> So what's the deal with mountain man?


This thread is anything but "Boring"

I think this thread has longevity, OB possibly has countless skeletons yet to be discovered. The AT-CSI team will continue to keep digging, stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## Mr. Man

Flydown said:


> I didn't quote the Bible. Just saying that a lot of us started piling on this man when his sin was exposed for all to see.


So? I think it's great. When people tell bald faced lies and take in other people, they should be piled on. The guy is a thief.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

bigrobc said:


> Agreed with both yall. Chasens story is also foggy. The whole time OB was putting up pictures of OG. & they all came from chasen & he never says anything ?? & who would give any info (he says fake whereabouts) or pictures to a total stranger ?? Make no sense


Been sayin this for 100 pages...


----------



## nyturkeyduster

zmax hunter said:


> This thread is anything but "Boring"
> 
> I think this thread has longevity, OB possibly has countless skeletons yet to be discovered. The AT-CSI team will continue to keep digging, stay tuned for further developments.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## hooiserarcher

Floridacracker if you have emails, text or other written correspondence that states clearly this was to be a "swap hunt" you MAY have a decent shot at small claims. Would love to see Judge Judy get ahold of this one!


----------



## BP1992

hooiserarcher said:


> floridacracker if you have emails, text or other written correspondence that states clearly this was to be a "swap hunt" you may have a decent shot at small claims. Would love to see judge judy get ahold of this one!


x2!!


----------



## DB444

moondoondude said:


> Absolutely sickening... coming from a guy who has actually put in the work and who has killed some nice bucks. I never believed this guy. I always thought he was fake - but reading back through the complexity and detail of his posts it shows you how truly twisted he really was.


 Yea, if it sounds to good to be true it's probably not.:noidea:


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Dean Bower said:


> Yea, if it sounds to good to be true it's probably not.:noidea:


Dean good to see you come back to the s storm you created, it had to be done.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

40YardKev said:


> Nope... Just think it is funny how so many people got so butt-hurt over this whole stunt. People want his address posted or someone suggested to take his own life. Seriously?! The guy was a scam and a lot of people fell for it. They drank the KoolAid and now they want physical harm on the guy who in no way affected the way they live their own life. Come on, man!!!


I agree with you.... and I agree that does sound like something OB would say. I'm not saying your OB. Just saying


----------



## mountainman7

hooiserarcher said:


> Floridacracker if you have emails, text or other written correspondence that states clearly this was to be a "swap hunt" you MAY have a decent shot at small claims. Would love to see Judge Judy get ahold of this one!


I have all of the above , but our hunt hadn't taken place yet, so that is useless for myself. I have a feeling that it wouldn't have happened anyway once he got here. I may be a mountain man , but I'm not a dumb one. I had a written contract drawn up for OB and his crew to sign , first releasing the landowner from any liability, then us as their " guides " from any liability, and finally a signed contract insuring that after his hunt that he was responsible to provide myself , and the two others a 5 day bow hunt on his , or his leased , property and it was going to be signed in front of a notary, who is my aunt, and made an official , binding contract. 
I would have presented this only when he was here for his hunt. This would have covered all of my bases, but I have a feeling that he would have been in his way back to WV after seeing the contract. I did believe a lot of his lies, but I also had the forethought to protect myself from any loss and liability.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

hooiserarcher said:


> Floridacracker if you have emails, text or other written correspondence that states clearly this was to be a "swap hunt" you MAY have a decent shot at small claims. Would love to see Judge Judy get ahold of this one!


^^^^^this^^^^^^


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Man I am beginning to wonder if OB actually posed as an outfitter I went and hunted with in November in kansas. Researched a year in advance, got tons of pictures from outfitter, was told a cabin was being built, show up to a motel. Perfect weather, nice properties, but did not see a buck in 5 days. I paid close to 4200.00 for the trip my wife got me(birthday), and was guaranteed a shot at a 140" or better. For a year I was fed pictures and info and it turned out to be opposite. Right before the season he proceeded to tell me that he got a new job and our hunt was the last hunt he was doing. Whole time I was there he kept telling me i need to come up and hunt some public out west and he can get me a real monster. I was sick before my hunt even got underway and the drive home was long and painful. He wouldn't let me shoot a doe nor a turkey either. I know it happens all the time, but reading this has got my mind thinking.


----------



## silentassassin

Timmy Big Time said:


> Dean good to see you come back to the s storm you created, it had to be done.


No doubt it needed to be done. I think he showed very clearly in his explanation that he was mad and wanted Chad to get exposed for what he was. Which is fine if he'd have just called it what it was in the first place instead of wrapping it around "righteous indignation" and claiming he was doing because he was worried about his soul and doing it "in the name of The Lord". That's what did/does bother me. If he wanted to call the dude out just call him out and call it what it was don't bring The Lord into it and use that as his excuse for calling him out and then saying that Chad doing these things and claiming they were done in the Lord's name was what made him so mad in the first place. Oh the irony......


----------



## aroslnger

Jerry Sringer!!!!!!


----------



## floridacrackr

hooiserarcher said:


> Floridacracker if you have emails, text or other written correspondence that states clearly this was to be a "swap hunt" you MAY have a decent shot at small claims. Would love to see Judge Judy get ahold of this one!


I have text messages dating back months discussing the whole arrangement. I'm going another route. Can't go into any detail right now but hopefully will be able to share soon.


----------



## hooiserarcher

floridacrackr said:


> I have text messages dating back months discussing the whole arrangement. I'm going another route. Can't go into any detail right now but hopefully will be able to share soon.


 Best of luck to you. Hate seeing a fellow screwed.


----------



## benkharr

floridacrackr said:


> I have text messages dating back months discussing the whole arrangement. I'm going another route. Can't go into any detail right now but hopefully will be able to share soon.


Good luck to ya. I hope to see the results!


----------



## pinski79

Dean Bower said:


> Yea, if it sounds to good to be true it's probably not.:noidea:


get a new car yet?


----------



## pinski79

nomansland said:


> Hey I didn't mean to stereotype. I consider myself one. Lol


all you whiteys are the same


----------



## nyhunt79

This still baffles me.....chasen posts his thread, OB posts about knowing the location then either PM's chasen or asks to be PMed about the deer. They speak via PM and then continue to converse about the deer and chasen agrees to send him a slew of pics even though he's lying about the location and knows OB doesn't actually know where this thing is hiding???? Makes literally zero sense haha this is pretty dumb


----------



## 1seth

I can't quite figure all that either. But story is in a man's quest to become the big buck slayer he claimed to kill big bucks. He did so in pens and by buying sheds and recreating deer. Could b wrong. Where is chase whitetails has he dissappear d also


----------



## lunghit

Fullstrutter said:


> Gave up following this boring thread around page 120 (30 replies per page on my acct).
> 
> So what's the deal with mountain man?


Boring??? I think this thread was very entertaining and sad at the same time. I enjoyed watching OB go down in flames. The sad part was people like you that defended OB like he was a real friend. You even went as far to say that Dean "lost his mind when he lost his son" in one of your posts. I hope you lost sleep over that comment.


----------



## OHMonsters

floridacrackr said:


> These pics were sent to me from OB as deer that made it through this past season....Just curious to see if anyone else recognizes any of them. He told me these were all on his farms in Ohio and WV. The sheds he said came from about a mile away from where I would be hunting.
> 
> View attachment 1962243
> 
> View attachment 1962244
> 
> View attachment 1962245
> 
> View attachment 1962246


Aren't these sheds from Warren Co Ohio (SW Ohio) from 4-5 years ago. It was a big one that was being watched and someone found the sheds. No one ever killed it i don't believe


----------



## Ravenhunter

Ok. Im done. Can't handle anymore of this, untagged.


----------



## jdog66

Ravenhunter said:


> Ok. Im done. Can't handle anymore of this, untagged.


----------



## H20fwler

jdog66 said:


>


Nice!

And that was a great movie...............


----------



## buckeyboy

Wow Just read this hole thing.. most AT members were sucking OB's butt like he was a god..
so who's the tool?

wanna be's


----------



## ohiobucks

Need another good laugh today? See post #35 here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2079868&page=2&p=1068038031#post1068038031

"The first thing is this individual is going to hunt where a booner lives, otherwise he will never kill one." LMAO!


----------



## thwacker

floridacrackr said:


> I have text messages dating back months discussing the whole arrangement. I'm going another route. Can't go into any detail right now but hopefully will be able to share soon.




I know that you are referring to post #4162 where you suggested some things. Inquisitive minds want to know!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

moorejeffreys22 said:


> A lot of things people say are disrespectful. But when are people going to quit being such sissies and use negative and disrespectful comments to there advantage. Take what people say with a grain of salt and become a better and stronger person. Bullies don't kill people with there words. Most of the people that I know that got bullied in high school were driven by it later in life and have way more success than the bully himself. Just my opinion.


Your post is technically correct. Words don't kill people. HOWEVER, and take this from someone who works with kids from ages 2 to seniors in high school and has for the past 10 years, words have an incredible impact. Most of the time teenagers who kill themselves have people every day telling them what a *****, ****, moron, idiot, loser, piece of crap they are and that takes a toll. Especially when these same students face these same words from their parents and siblings. It's easy to say things like words don't kill! But they do have impact. It's irresponsible to tell people to get over it, and man up. It doesn't always work that way.


----------



## zmax hunter

Hunt4Jesus said:


> Man I am beginning to wonder if OB actually posed as an outfitter I went and hunted with in November in kansas. Researched a year in advance, got tons of pictures from outfitter, was told a cabin was being built, show up to a motel. Perfect weather, nice properties, but did not see a buck in 5 days. I paid close to 4200.00 for the trip my wife got me(birthday), and was guaranteed a shot at a 140" or better. For a year I was fed pictures and info and it turned out to be opposite. Right before the season he proceeded to tell me that he got a new job and our hunt was the last hunt he was doing. Whole time I was there he kept telling me i need to come up and hunt some public out west and he can get me a real monster. I was sick before my hunt even got underway and the drive home was long and painful. He wouldn't let me shoot a doe nor a turkey either. I know it happens all the time, but reading this has got my mind thinking.


What is the name of the outfitter and what area/unit did you hunt?


----------



## floridacrackr

thwacker said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I know that you are referring to post #4162 where you suggested some things. Inquisitive minds want to know!


Still too soon...lol!


----------



## Billie

Hunt4Jesus said:


> Man I am beginning to wonder if OB actually posed as an outfitter I went and hunted with in November in kansas. Researched a year in advance, got tons of pictures from outfitter, was told a cabin was being built, show up to a motel. Perfect weather, nice properties, but did not see a buck in 5 days. I paid close to 4200.00 for the trip my wife got me(birthday), and was guaranteed a shot at a 140" or better. For a year I was fed pictures and info and it turned out to be opposite. Right before the season he proceeded to tell me that he got a new job and our hunt was the last hunt he was doing. Whole time I was there he kept telling me i need to come up and hunt some public out west and he can get me a real monster. I was sick before my hunt even got underway and the drive home was long and painful. He wouldn't let me shoot a doe nor a turkey either. I know it happens all the time, but reading this has got my mind thinking.


Wow!! Sounds like the same guy I hunted with In ohio several years ago! Same BS only I dragged 2 more guys with me into that hot mess! And I did all the research and references too. After it was a over, I posted a review of them on bowsite. Seems I wasn't the only one they fleeced. Lawyer said it would cost me more than the hunt to sue them, so I have spent the last few years telling other hunters about my experience with them when they read my review. So far I've save 28 other hunters from that mistake. It's a small consolation, but it helps.


----------



## redneckromeo

floridacrackr said:


> I have text messages dating back months discussing the whole arrangement. I'm going another route. Can't go into any detail right now but hopefully will be able to share soon.


Looking forward to reading this once you can talk about it!


----------



## BP1992

redneckromeo said:


> Looking forward to reading this once you can talk about it!


Same here!


----------



## itallushrt

emac396 said:


> If everyone on here put up $5 we could run a AD in USA today or bowhunting mag and let the world know.
> Either that or buy mountainman a plane ticket and taxi ride to his house LOL


Ive got $5 on the full page ad or $50 on sending mountainman and a camera man.


----------



## brushdog

Itallushrt, thats the best OB sig i have seen yet!! Those sigs crack me up!!!!!

And i got $ on the ad too. That would be hilarious.. Cant wait to see what floridacrackr has up his sleeve either. Should make for another good read.


----------



## S.F. steve

ttt


----------



## posco

S.F. steve said:


> ttt


That was a needless provocation. I think it'll make it to 400,000 views before it plays out but it's gonna take a little more time


----------



## ksgobbler

To save me hours of reading can someone give me a cliff notes version up to this point?


----------



## DV1

Billie said:


> Wow!! Sounds like the same guy I hunted with In ohio several years ago! Same BS only I dragged 2 more guys with me into that hot mess! And I did all the research and references too. After it was a over, I posted a review of them on bowsite. Seems I wasn't the only one they fleeced. Lawyer said it would cost me more than the hunt to sue them, so I have spent the last few years telling other hunters about my experience with them when they read my review. So far I've save 28 other hunters from that mistake. It's a small consolation, but it helps.


Would you mind sharing the name and your review here as well?


----------



## mathews_rage

ksgobbler said:


> To save me hours of reading can someone give me a cliff notes version up to this point?


Yeah same here, I have been busy and have not had the time to keep up with this one. What's been going on with OB and the OG?


----------



## sawtoothscream

mathews_rage said:


> Yeah same here, I have been busy and have not had the time to keep up with this one. What's been going on with OB and the OG?


high fence, replica racks, purchased others mounts to pass off and free range kills he made. Screwed Floridacrackr over with a hunt swap

He is a con artist


----------



## hdrking2003

mathews_rage said:


> Yeah same here, I have been busy and have not had the time to keep up with this one. What's been going on with OB and the OG?


There have been about 30 different re-caps along the way as well. Just hit one of the later pages and I am sure you can find one of the many re-caps.


----------



## mountainman7

itallushrt said:


> Ive got $5 on the full page ad or $50 on sending mountainman and a camera man.


I'm down with that.....:wink:


----------



## Treehugger98

I'm good for 5


----------



## WUD DUK

ksgobbler said:


> To save me hours of reading can someone give me a cliff notes version up to this point?


I wished I had a dollar for everyone that asked this...LOL! Just kidding.:shade:


----------



## dstreet

bigrobc said:


> Agreed with both yall. Chasens story is also foggy. The whole time OB was putting up pictures of OG. & they all came from chasen & he never says anything ?? & who would give any info (he says fake whereabouts) or pictures to a total stranger ?? Make no sense



This makes perfect sense to me. If I was Chasin and this guy wants to tell people he’s hunting this deer I’d send him the pictures too. It takes all the focus off of where the deer really is. If I was on a big deer and someone in the wrong spot wanted credit I’d have no problem with that at all. I’d be laughing every time he posted a video or comment about how he knows where it is.


----------



## d3ue3ce

dstreet said:


> This makes perfect sense to me. If I was Chasin and this guy wants to tell people he’s hunting this deer I’d send him the pictures too. It takes all the focus off of where the deer really is. If I was on a big deer and someone in the wrong spot wanted credit I’d have no problem with that at all. I’d be laughing every time he posted a video or comment about how he knows where it is.


Not to me...if someone claimed to be hunting this deer and wrote me i wouldnt tell them anything......a deer that big, you would be stupid to puplicize it if it was a legitimate free range deer....which i stand by my opinion that it isnt a FR deer ...


----------



## dstreet

d3ue3ce said:


> Not to me...if someone claimed to be hunting this deer and wrote me i wouldnt tell them anything......a deer that big, you would be stupid to puplicize it if it was a legitimate free range deer....which i stand by my opinion that it isnt a FR deer ...



I want to believe its a FR deer but I already got sick from drinking the Koolaid at the beginning of this so I’m not sure what to think anymore. I agree with you that if you get a picture of a deer like that you don’t tell anyone. A lot doesn’t make sense but if I had a deer like that running around I would want the attention anywhere but on me. I’d gladly let someone else think they’re hunting the deer and I don’t know if Chasin really told him anything.


----------



## d3ue3ce

dstreet said:


> I want to believe its a FR deer but I already got sick from drinking the Koolaid at the beginning of this so I’m not sure what to think anymore. I agree with you that if you get a picture of a deer like that you don’t tell anyone. A lot doesn’t make sense but if I had a deer like that running around I would want the attention anywhere but on me. I’d gladly let someone else think they’re hunting the deer and I don’t know if Chasin really told him anything.


Theres just too much bs going around. There is nothing to make me believe its FR, and so many more things to make me believe it isnt....i wish it was, even though it wouldnt be a WR, still a huge deer......just too much evidence pointing the other way


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

floridacrackr said:


> Wow...4 of them coming? Im glad he didnt make it your way! He got me for about $5,000 for his 2 hunts.


Wow, I have to ask, do you really get $5k to shoot a couple of turkeys? ??


----------



## dstreet

d3ue3ce said:


> Theres just too much bs going around. There is nothing to make me believe its FR, and so many more things to make me believe it isnt....i wish it was, even though it wouldnt be a WR, still a huge deer......just too much evidence pointing the other way



It’s unfortunate but I have a gut feeling you’re right. For me this thread has been entertaining to read but I feel really bad for the people that actually got taken by this guy. I’m a trusting person and would have been right there waiting to go on some great hunt. I tend to believe people more then I should and it’s cost me quite a few times. Thats probably why I want to believe Chasin. Like you said its not a WR but its a great deer and with this story behind it someone should make a movie about it. I’m not sure someone could write a bigger web of lies then what happened here.


----------



## dstreet

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, I have to ask, do you really get $5k to shoot a couple of turkeys? ??


I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## Maxemus

dstreet said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!!


The Osceola is the most expensive of the four species to hunt. It's only found in a relatively small geographical area so whoever has them can charge anywhere from 2 to 2.5k.


----------



## scottiwad4

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, I have to ask, do you really get $5k to shoot a couple of turkeys? ??


What do ya mean? $250 lb. seems like a heck of a bargain!!!


----------



## dstreet

Maxemus said:


> The Osceola is the most expensive of the four species to hunt. It's only found in a relatively small geographical area so whoever has them can charge anywhere from 2 to 2.5k.


Thanks. I had no idea any turkey cost that much to hunt. Man floridacrackr really got screwed on that deal. I guess he could have made money on two legitimate people instead. Thats rough!


----------



## H20fwler

d3ue3ce said:


> Not to me...if someone claimed to be hunting this deer and wrote me i wouldnt tell them anything......a deer that big, you would be stupid to puplicize it if it was a legitimate free range deer....which i stand by my opinion that it isnt a FR deer ...


I agree, I don't think it was FR either. And that chasen has completely backed off this thread after pumping up the OG legend for years is very sketchy too. Chasen could be involved more than was thought I think.
It looks like the whole thing is like a big ponzie scheme big deer/big deer hunter BS hoax.


It will be interesting to see what happens with the info floridacracker has to share later, I'm thinking it's some legal web with Florida Fish&Wildlife and possible interstate violations that OB is about to get snared in.


----------



## floridacrackr

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, I have to ask, do you really get $5k to shoot a couple of turkeys? ??


Yes sir we get $2500 a hunt. It's all about location and amenities. I get a limited amount of birds (8-10) that I can kill each year so when I give 2 away it hurts. Waddell hunts the ranch to the North of me and he pays every year for his birds. It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

floridacrackr said:


> Yes sir we get $2500 a hunt. It's all about location and amenities. I get a limited amount of birds (8-10) that I can kill each year so when I give 2 away it hurts. Waddell hunts the ranch to the North of me and he pays every year for his birds. It's all about supply and demand.


Wow, I had no idea. I guess if the demand is there the market will dictate price. I've never been a big turkey hunter so it wouldn't appeal to me but I know there are some turkey fanatics out there. 

Going on my second bear hunt ever next spring and neither has cost $2,500. To me it just doesn't make sense to pay that much for a bird.

It is amazing to follow this thread as it develops and see just how much of a creep this OB really is. Lying and making up stories to build up his ego is one thing but to cheat others is far lower.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

dstreet said:


> It’s unfortunate but I have a gut feeling you’re right. For me this thread has been entertaining to read but I feel really bad for the people that actually got taken by this guy. I’m a trusting person and would have been right there waiting to go on some great hunt. I tend to believe people more then I should and it’s cost me quite a few times. Thats probably why I want to believe Chasin. Like you said its not a WR but its a great deer and with this story behind it someone should make a movie about it. I’m not sure someone could write a bigger web of lies then what happened here.


I have no clue if it is FR or not. But i know chasen knows more than what he's telling us. But i want to correct you guys for saying he IS not a world record. Because he WAS not doesn't mean he won't be this year. He hasn't even fully grown his rack yet. yeah yeah you can speculate he will be non typical but you don't have any clue that he will not be a WR.


----------



## bigbucks170

he would be a Archery world record, Milo`s buck was killed with a gun


----------



## DeepFried

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, I have to ask, do you really get $5k to shoot a couple of turkeys? ??


One reason hunting is becoming commercialized. And slowly dying off.


----------



## Mr. Man

floridacrackr said:


> Yes sir we get $2500 a hunt. It's all about location and amenities. I get a limited amount of birds (8-10) that I can kill each year so when I give 2 away it hurts. Waddell hunts the ranch to the North of me and he pays every year for his birds. It's all about supply and demand.


I had no idea he took you for that much. I can't believe he could even look you in the eye knowing the scam he was pulling. It takes a special breed, I guess.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Maxemus said:


> The Osceola is the most expensive of the four species to hunt. It's only found in a relatively small geographical area so whoever has them can charge anywhere from 2 to 2.5k.


Is that the one that looks like a peacock?


----------



## Maxemus

sawtoothscream said:


> Is that the one that looks like a peacock?


No I think you're referring to the goulds?


----------



## floridacrackr

Yeah that's the oscillated.


----------



## blinginpse

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Wow, I had no idea. I guess if the demand is there the market will dictate price. I've never been a big turkey hunter so it wouldn't appeal to me but I know there are some turkey fanatics out there.
> 
> Going on my second bear hunt ever next spring and neither has cost $2,500. To me it just doesn't make sense to pay that much for a bird.
> 
> It is amazing to follow this thread as it develops and see just how much of a creep this OB really is. Lying and making up stories to build up his ego is one thing but to cheat others is far lower.


I totally feel ya. But to me it's pointless to pay to kill a bear. There a dime a dozen in Virginia.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

blinginpse said:


> I totally feel ya. But to me it's pointless to pay to kill a bear. There a dime a dozen in Virginia.


Everyone has there opinions. It's pointless to pay any guide in my opinion. It's pointless to me to have someone else do all the work just to pull the trigger. Just no fun to me. I'd like to do a DIY but not anything guided. That's just how I feel. Doesn't make it right tho


----------



## Maxemus

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Everyone has there opinions. It's pointless to pay any guide in my opinion. It's pointless to me to have someone else do all the work just to pull the trigger. Just no fun to me. I'd like to do a DIY but not anything guided. That's just how I feel. Doesn't make it right tho


It all depends ultimately on what you want from a hunt. In my case I want to have every opportunity possible to be successful so I will find the best guide with the best reputation and I will usually tell him if I'm happy with the experience I will tip him above and beyond the norm. I'm not getting any younger so all I care about are the results.


----------



## aroslnger

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah ....... not even on the subject anymore??! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Maxemus said:


> It all depends ultimately on what you want from a hunt. In my case I want to have every opportunity possible to be successful so I will find the best guide with the best reputation and I will usually tell him if I'm happy with the experience I will tip him above and beyond the norm. I'm not getting any younger so all I care about are the results.


Which is what I was saying..... I like scouting and putting up trail cams and hanging stands and trying to find trophies. Hunting is the pursuit of an animal, trophy, or food. Killing is just killing. Which some guys like. I have nothing against them. The work in the offseason and hunts leading up to a kill is 90% of the fun to me. But I'm 29 yrs old.... I hopefully have a long time to get more results.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

aroslnger said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah ....... not even on the subject anymore??! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Somebody has to keep this thread going til more facts come out. If you got anything spit it out or go start your own thread.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

blinginpse said:


> I totally feel ya. But to me it's pointless to pay to kill a bear. There a dime a dozen in Virginia.


Yeah I get that. We have a ton of turkeys here which is why they seem so mundane to me I guess. I know some guys try and get them all for a slam but they just don't seem that different to me. The only one I would like to kill someday would be a Merriam just because I like the white tips in the fan but I wouldn't pay to kill one.

Same goes for deer. Guys waiting 3 years and paying up to $5k to hunt deer in Iowa. Seems crazy to me.

I have been on two paid hunts. One was a caribou hunt in northern Quebec. It was worth the cost just for the experience. Flying in on a Beaver float plane. Being over a thousand miles north of Montreal where few humans ever venture. Hunting an animal I could never hope to see anywhere near home. It was awesome. 

The second was a black bear hunt in Ontario. Cost for a 6 day hunt was only $1k and included comfortable lodging and some great food. And I killed a 460 lb bear with my bow. But more than that it was a great time with some great friends.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Everyone has there opinions. It's pointless to pay any guide in my opinion. It's pointless to me to have someone else do all the work just to pull the trigger. Just no fun to me. I'd like to do a DIY but not anything guided. That's just how I feel. Doesn't make it right tho


I have a good friend who felt the same way. We have done a couple DIY elk hunts in Colorado together and a deer hunt on Nebraska. He reluctantly went on the bear hunt with me. We had such a great time and he totally has a different outlook on guided hunts. 

The guide had established bait sites but we loaded up bait and went out daily and baited our own sites. We had a dozen sites between three of us. 

I don't think it diminished our experience that somebody else put out the barrels and stands. I certainly could have done that myself if I lived there or had bears in my area buy I don't. Also in Canada a guide is required so it's not an option. There are just some animals that you can't really hunt DIY and I don't have any less respect for the guys that hunt with a guide.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I have a good friend who felt the same way. We have done a couple DIY elk hunts in Colorado together and a deer hunt on Nebraska. He reluctantly went on the bear hunt with me. We had such a great time and he totally has a different outlook on guided hunts.
> 
> The guide had established bait sites but we loaded up bait and went out daily and baited our own sites. We had a dozen sites between three of us.
> 
> I don't think it diminished our experience that somebody else put out the barrels and stands. I certainly could have done that myself if I lived there or had bears in my area buy I don't. Also in Canada a guide is required so it's not an option. There are just some animals that you can't really hunt DIY and I don't have any less respect for the guys that hunt with a guide.


I never said I had less respect either. And you also still have to execute a shot under pressure. I simply stated my opinion and pointed o u t that it was my opinion and I respect all other opinions.


----------



## lhjf75

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2258917


You know you are doing something right when people start whining about you.


----------



## WVohioFAN

lhjf75 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2258917
> 
> 
> You know you are doing something right when people start whining about you.


I will now personally make sure this thread stays on page 1 for at least another month.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I never said I had less respect either. And you also still have to execute a shot under pressure. I simply stated my opinion and pointed o u t that it was my opinion and I respect all other opinions.


It's cool. I didn't mean to imply you didn't respect others I was talking from my perspective.


----------



## bucco921

WVohioFAN said:


> I will now personally make sure this thread stays on page 1 for at least another month.


:thumbs_up


----------



## jace

bump


----------



## Virginian

blinginpse said:


> I totally feel ya. But to me it's pointless to pay to kill a bear. There a dime a dozen in Virginia.


I've been hunting south eastern shore of VA for 25 years. I've never even seen a bear aned hope to have a rug in front of my fireplace. :wink:

Eric


----------



## Big Country

blinginpse said:


> I totally feel ya. But to me it's pointless to pay to kill a bear. There a dime a dozen in Virginia.


 Suggesting how others should spend their money is a little crazy.



moorejeffreys22 said:


> Everyone has there opinions. It's pointless to pay any guide in my opinion. It's pointless to me to have someone else do all the work just to pull the trigger. Just no fun to me. I'd like to do a DIY but not anything guided. That's just how I feel. Doesn't make it right tho


When I was in my 20`s, I only wanted to hunt whitetails, and I was SURE that I would never pay to hunt them. Since that time, I have had dozens of leases, paid for semi guided hunts, fully guided hunts, and don`t regret a single penny spent, or a single minute of time used for those hunts.


----------



## posco

jace said:


> bump


Ditto. C'mon 400,000!


----------



## X10ring

Ttt for the frisbee thrower.. Haven't read lately chasin been back?


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Big Country said:


> Suggesting how others should spend their money is a little crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20`s, I only wanted to hunt whitetails, and I was SURE that I would never pay to hunt them. Since that time, I have had dozens of leases, paid for semi guided hunts, fully guided hunts, and don`t regret a single penny spent, or a single minute of time used for those hunts.


I can respect that. But for me there is nothing like doing all the work yourself and then seeing results. Don't get me wrong... I would like to inherit billions that I never worked for and be very happy about it. But if I could build it my self, I would probably feel a little better about it. And when I say little. I mean tiny bit better.


----------



## blinginpse

Big Country said:


> Suggesting how others should spend their money is a little crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no single way am I suggesting how anyone should spend their money! I said "to me it's pointless" then I followed with reason as to why it is pointless for me, myself, I to pay to kill a bear. If I was suggesting I have would said maybe you could look into va regulations and license prices and maybe consider doing a DIY and save some money but maybe sacrifice for a little smaller bear. Now that's suggesting or is that considered telling in your world.


----------



## Big Country

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I can respect that. But for me there is nothing like doing all the work yourself and then seeing results. Don't get me wrong... I would like to inherit billions that I never worked for and be very happy about it. But if I could build it my self, I would probably feel a little better about it. And when I say little. I mean tiny bit better.


That is the beauty of hunting, we can do it a bazillion different ways and still be within the rules.  BTW, not all guided hunts mean that you are held by the hand and told where to step, when to shoot, etc. DIY hunts will always be my favorite, but my desire to hunt critters not found in my area, or even on this continent, make a DIY excursion difficult at best, and illegal in some instances. At the end of the day, hunting is what we make of it, and the only person we have to please is ourselves.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Big Country said:


> That is the beauty of hunting, we can do it a bazillion different ways and still be within the rules.  BTW, not all guided hunts mean that you are held by the hand and told where to step, when to shoot, etc. DIY hunts will always be my favorite, but my desire to hunt critters not found in my area, or even on this continent, make a DIY excursion difficult at best, and illegal in some instances. At the end of the day, hunting is what we make of it, and the only person we have to please is ourselves.


True statement


----------



## Big Country

blinginpse said:


> Big Country said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggesting how others should spend their money is a little crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no single way am I suggesting how anyone should spend their money! I said "to me it's pointless" then I followed with reason as to why it is pointless for me, myself, I to pay to kill a bear. If I was suggesting I have would said maybe you could look into va regulations and license prices and maybe consider doing a DIY and save some money but maybe sacrifice for a little smaller bear. Now that's suggesting or is that considered telling in your world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and read your original post, and I did indeed miss that one little word "me". It sure changes the dynamic of your post.  My apologies for poor reading and coming to the wrong conclusion.:embara:
Click to expand...


----------



## redneckromeo

I gotta get my post count up on this thread so I can claim the top spot on "the list". Plus the idea of people getting so bent out of shape because they see this thread on page 1 is rather amusing.


----------



## BP1992

redneckromeo said:


> I gotta get my post count up on this thread so I can claim the top spot on "the list".


Not a chance


----------



## WVohioFAN

All the 'complaint' thread has done is *ensure* that we will keep this thread on page 1.


----------



## QS34Reaper

lhjf75 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2258917
> 
> 
> You know you are doing something right when people start whining about you.


I made the list......I MADE THE LIST!!! :-D


----------



## hooiserarcher

I made the list too! Former O.B. quiver sniffer. Now recovering in the form of o.b. bashing.


----------



## Cjclemens

I think this baby has 200 pages in it. Who's with me?


----------



## Fortyneck

Cjclemens said:


> I think this baby has 200 pages in it. Who's with me?


Let's roll, this one's for Frisbie3...


----------



## DaneHunter

Apparently we all live in our parents basement and have nothing better do. ontknow:

Mom! Make me a sammich!!


----------



## Scotty C

Havent been on in a few days.... We need Chasen to post on here. he was posting quite a bit about 2 weeks ago. 
Keep this thread alive!!!


----------



## bigrobc

X10ring said:


> Ttt for the frisbee thrower.. Haven't read lately chasin been back?


Nope. I heard he's been out "scouting" with OB lol


----------



## bamatide15

danehunter said:


> apparently we all live in our parents basement and have nothing better do. :dontknow:
> 
> Mom! Make me a sammich!!


mom! Meatloaf!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

bamatide15 said:


> mom! Meatloaf!!!


Maaaa!!!I want my cheesy poofs!!!


----------



## 145nWV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9xgp5yGk9nY


----------



## Joe W.

I miss the old "In da face" threads.


----------



## Maxemus

DaneHunter said:


> Apparently we all live in our parents basement and have nothing better do. ontknow:
> 
> Mom! Make me a sammich!!


lol. That thought has crossed my mind a time or two about a few of you


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> Apparently we all live in our parents basement and have nothing better do. ontknow:
> 
> Mom! Make me a sammich!!





hooiserarcher said:


> I made the list too! Former O.B. quiver sniffer. Now recovering in the form of o.b. bashing.


I dont think I have any chance of being on the list, unless I head down to the basement and get busy posting on this here thread.


----------



## brushdog

I guess i havent posted enough on here. So sad i didnt make the list . All thats left to do is to help you guys keep this at the top for a while for frisbe


----------



## redneckromeo

BP1992 said:


> Not a chance


One can dream! You never know, if y'all's parents ground you from using the computer anymore I might have a shot!


----------



## SPC

Where can I see this video?


----------



## redneckromeo

SPC said:


> Where can I see this video?


Are you asking about the Hitler video? If so it is worth the time and effort to find! Classic for anybody that remotely followed this thread or Ohiobooners.


----------



## jdog66

Can I get a recap of only this page?


----------



## redneckromeo

jdog66 said:


> Can I get a recap of only this page?


I need a breakdown of this sentence to be sure I understand the question.


----------



## BigDeer

bump for the 1st page


----------



## CamoCop

bump for Frisbie3


----------



## hooiserarcher

redneckromeo said:


> I need a breakdown of this sentence to be sure I understand the question.





CamoCop said:


> bump for Frisbie3


You guys are priceless!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Hi Guys! This is Danehunter's Mom, he left his computer on in my basement so I thought I would stop in a say hi. Does anyone want brownies?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Bump


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Ttt


----------



## Timmy Big Time

DaneHunter said:


> Hi Guys! This is Danehunter's Mom, he left his computer on in my basement so I thought I would stop in a say hi. Does anyone want brownies?


You have any tacos?


----------



## bowtech2006

Timmy Big Time said:


> You have any tacos?


yummy tacos


----------



## fountain

DaneHunter said:


> Hi Guys! This is Danehunter's Mom, he left his computer on in my basement so I thought I would stop in a say hi. Does anyone want brownies?


only if you were from cali or Colorado...


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> Hi Guys! This is Danehunter's Mom, he left his computer on in my basement so I thought I would stop in a say hi. Does anyone want brownies?



lol! I just spit my soda out. Well played.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

WVohioFAN said:


> lol! I just spit my soda out. Well played.


Soda at 2 in the afternoon?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Timmy Big Time said:


> Soda at 2 in the afternoon?


I didn't know there was a designated window of time that one is allowed to consume soda. 

Enlighten me.


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> I didn't know there was a designated window of time that one is allowed to consume soda.
> 
> Enlighten me.


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


Hello. My name is WVohioFAN and I am a Diet Pepsiholic. I'm glad to be here today.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

WVohioFAN said:


> Hello. My name is WVohioFAN and I am a Diet Pepsiholic. I'm glad to be here today.


2 in the afternoon and it is just soda? Nothing mixed in?


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> Hello. My name is WVohioFAN and I am a Diet Pepsiholic. I'm glad to be here today.


Welcome. Care for a beer?


----------



## WVohioFAN

Timmy Big Time said:


> 2 in the afternoon and it is just soda? Nothing mixed in?



lol! Well played. This may shock many of you, but I don't drink.


----------



## buglecrazy

DaneHunter said:


> Hi Guys! This is Danehunter's Mom, he left his computer on in my basement so I thought I would stop in a say hi. Does anyone want brownies?


What are you wearing Danehunters mom?


----------



## DaneHunter

buglecrazy said:


> What are you wearing Danehunters mom?


Khakis.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

DaneHunter said:


> Khakis.


She sounds hideous


----------



## redneckromeo

WVohioFAN said:


> lol! Well played. This may shock many of you, but I don't drink.


You mean your sober during all of your posts?


----------



## redneckromeo

Timmy Big Time said:


> She sounds hideous


Lol!


----------



## WVohioFAN

redneckromeo said:


> You mean your sober during all of your posts?


It's hard for my Mom to believe as well. Every time she comes down to the basement to bring me my meatloaf, she always reads a few of my posts and asks me if I've been drinking.


----------



## buglecrazy

Timmy Big Time said:


> She sounds hideous


touche guys...glad most of you messed up folks get my humor


----------



## CamoCop

Timmy Big Time said:


> She sounds hideous


that's because she's a guy


----------



## hooiserarcher

Don't get caught talking to your state farm agent at 3:00 a.m.


----------



## brushdog

hooiserarcher said:


> Don't get caught talking to your state farm agent at 3:00 a.m.


Thats why i use allstate. Frisbe3, your in good hands! Lol


----------



## brushdog

Although 15 minutes of this thread could save you 15% off a "i love ohioboners Tshirt".


----------



## TDMBear

I have read all 4686 post but can someone give me a quick breakdown on what's happening 😝


----------



## WVohioFAN

TDMBear said:


> I have read all 4686 post but can someone give me a quick breakdown on what's happening 


OP of 'Southern Ohio Giant' thread finds OG.
OB sees that OP has found OG so OB tries to weasel his way in on the whereabouts of OG
OB collaborates with OP to find, pattern, and hunt OG
All these plans help OB get his story on TP
OB's caper is foiled when his cover is blown by DB
Soon everyone learns of high fence bucks from DD and OB is dropped from TP
OB is no longer a VIP on AT


Will that do?


----------



## WUD DUK

WVohioFAN said:


> Hello. My name is WVohioFAN and I am a Diet Pepsiholic. I'm glad to be here today.


That's not funny...I used to be a DIET PEPSIHOLIC :embara: Been sober now for 3 months :wink:


----------



## WVohioFAN

WUD DUK said:


> That's not funny...I used to be a DIET PEPSIHOLIC :embara: Been sober now for 3 months :wink:


I wish I could wean myself but I'm powerless against the pull of Diet Pepsi. I drink entirely too much of it.


----------



## skeet16

:roflmao:


wvohiofan said:


> op of 'southern ohio giant' thread finds og.
> Ob sees that op has found og so ob tries to weasel his way in on the whereabouts of og
> ob collaborates with op to find, pattern, and hunt og
> all these plans help ob get his story on tp
> ob's caper is foiled when his cover is blown by db
> soon everyone learns of high fence bucks from dd and ob is dropped from tp
> ob is no longer a vip on at
> 
> 
> will that do?


:roflmao:


----------



## zmax hunter

skeet16 said:


> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:


Use all caps then you will get  :chortle:


----------



## skeet16

zmax hunter said:


> Use all caps then you will get  :chortle:


I used the character in smiles page. Oh well it's still FUNNY!


----------



## StringMusic16

I kept up with all of this (the original thread) all through the rut, patiently awaiting some news/sightings, and then on through the end of deer season. Then I missed the big gap in the story where we found out OB was a fraud the whole time, and I'm just catching up.

So somebody clarify this: Was the OG real (not highfence) and was the guy (original guy, not OB) really on this buck? Or is the entire story and trail cam pics a lie as well?


----------



## Kickin_Killa

I can't believe no one did a ''do your best OB pose with your mounts'' thread....


----------



## WUD DUK

Kickin_Killa said:


> I can't believe no one did a ''do your best OB pose with your mounts'' thread....


That's funny because I thought about putting 2 of my deer on the tree and tearing some holes in my jeans and posing to take a pic to post on here!


----------



## Kickin_Killa

Me too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

StringMusic16 said:


> I kept up with all of this (the original thread) all through the rut, patiently awaiting some news/sightings, and then on through the end of deer season. Then I missed the big gap in the story where we found out OB was a fraud the whole time, and I'm just catching up.
> 
> So somebody clarify this: Was the OG real (not highfence) and was the guy (original guy, not OB) really on this buck? Or is the entire story and trail cam pics a lie as well?


Speculation runs crazy to answer that one. 

Guess it's up to each person to believe what they wish.


----------



## Treehugger98

If anyone has some spikes mounted, get your pics taken with those. That's bigger than anything sob has ever killed free range!!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

WVohioFAN said:


> OP of 'Southern Ohio Giant' thread finds OG.
> OB sees that OP has found OG so OB tries to weasel his way in on the whereabouts of OG
> OB collaborates with OP to find, pattern, and hunt OG
> All these plans help OB get his story on TP
> OB's caper is foiled when his cover is blown by DB
> Soon everyone learns of high fence bucks from DD and OB is dropped from TP
> OB is no longer a VIP on AT
> 
> 
> Will that do?


It's sad to say but I understood every word and abbreviation.


----------



## TDMBear

WVohioFAN said:


> OP of 'Southern Ohio Giant' thread finds OG.
> OB sees that OP has found OG so OB tries to weasel his way in on the whereabouts of OG
> OB collaborates with OP to find, pattern, and hunt OG
> All these plans help OB get his story on TP
> OB's caper is foiled when his cover is blown by DB
> Soon everyone learns of high fence bucks from DD and OB is dropped from TP
> OB is no longer a VIP on AT
> 
> 
> Will that do?


Seems sufficient enough to me. I was really just trying to get a start to catch you on total post within this thread.


----------



## Kickin_Killa

Treehugger98 said:


> If anyone has some spikes mounted, get your pics taken with those. That's bigger than anything sob has ever killed free range!!


You got that right....


----------



## WVohioFAN

TDMBear said:


> Seems sufficient enough to me. I was really just trying to get a start to catch you on total post within this thread.


I had cut way back until the haters authored a thread deriding our efforts to bring the truth to light. lol


----------



## Cjclemens

WVohioFAN said:


> I had cut way back until the haters authored a thread deriding our efforts to bring the truth to light. lol


I almost forgot it was here. I quit checking it, cause I figured there wasn't anything new. Now that this thread has been deemed an eyesore, I knew I had to come back and see what I missed. And post on it...


----------



## redneckromeo

AT outsiders. That's who we are.


----------



## DWGray

:darkbeer:


----------



## hooiserarcher

You guys better watch all this cutting up on here. Some of the stiff shirts on this site may flip their powdered wigs on you. 
"This site is for serious conversation regarding archery"


----------



## DaneHunter

WUD DUK said:


> That's funny because I thought about putting 2 of my deer on the tree and tearing some holes in my jeans and posing to take a pic to post on here!


I don't have any deer mounts but I have a stuffed weasel and I didn't want to cut my jeans so I took the picture pantless. I'm trying to get the picture to load...


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> I don't have any deer mounts but I have a stuffed weasel and I didn't want to cut my jeans so I took the picture pantless. I'm trying to get the picture to load...


Patiently waiting for a pantless pic of your weasel. Wait, that didn't come out right..


----------



## 4X4HD

bamatide15 said:


> Patiently waiting for a pantless pic of your weasel. Wait, that didn't come out right..


I don't think I'd told that....


----------



## Treehugger98




----------



## BP1992

Treehugger98 said:


>


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## tanna114

Been lurking for awhile but now have to post. I truly hope we have a deactivation or two that was promised us in the other thread. We don't need any more liars on here


----------



## mountainman7

bamatide15 said:


> Patiently waiting for a pantless pic of your weasel. Wait, that didn't come out right..


Just FYI , I'm not willing to trade a bear hunt for that....:wink:


----------



## floridacrackr

You guys have left the reservation with this thread... but i like the enthusiasm!


----------



## WVohioFAN

ttt for frisbe.


----------



## Nick1959

189 pages?
What's the record?
Not including Margaritaville.


----------



## DaneHunter

Dear Lord no! It make it to the second page. Got me scared when I couldn't find it.


----------



## CamoCop

bump for Frisbie3


----------



## floridacrackr

Is this the OG?

http://youtu.be/l7Bl2cORE7w


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> Is this the OG?
> 
> http://youtu.be/l7Bl2cORE7w


I think that is the video tried to pass off as OG, but there has been speculation whether that is him or not.


----------



## floridacrackr

he doesnt look as wide as the OG. My thought was maybe this video is from last yr and the pics we have seen are from this year? I got word from someone today that the OG is a pen raised deer but havent confirmed if this is the deer they were referring to or the other one from the pics. Still digging...


----------



## wvbowhunter.

im pretty sure his video said That deer in the youtube video was OG from last year.. and some bs about a bowhunter filmed it cause he was tagged out in OHIO already and was hunting for a doe.


----------



## basnbuks

floridacrackr said:


> Is this the OG?
> 
> http://youtu.be/l7Bl2cORE7w


Not sure if thats og or not but its gotta be hf.... What idiot wouldnt have shot that deer unless they didnt have the cash to pay for it....just sayin


----------



## Joe W.




----------



## BP1992

wvbowhunter. said:


> im pretty sure his video said That deer in the youtube video was OG from last year.. and some bs about a bowhunter filmed it cause he was tagged out in OHIO already and was hunting for a doe.


OB said he was the one that passed him because he was already tagged out.


----------



## DaneHunter

BP1992 said:


> OB said he was the one that passed him because he was already tagged out.


I smell... bull ****.


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> I smell... bull ****.


But what you have to understand is that OB is a very ethical hunter and would never do anything that would violate a game law.


----------



## DaneHunter

bamatide15 said:


> But what you have to understand is that OB is a very ethical hunter and would never do anything that would violate a game law.


That actually may be true. He probably has never killed a free deer, or even had a license for that matter.


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> That actually may be true. He probably has never killed a free deer, or even had a license for that matter.


C'mon now, lets be fair here. He did kill that 16 year old doe! :wink:


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I smell... bull ****.


You mean you think OB would actually lie about something like that? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Treehugger98

Wish the coward would post up! He may be a female by now boys 😁


----------



## Siouxme

floridacrackr said:


> Is this the OG?
> 
> http://youtu.be/l7Bl2cORE7w


I think this video looks strikingly similar to the pics OB took of OG from his tree stand or was it Chasen that provided those pictures?


----------



## floridacrackr

OB sent me the video I posted earlier and told me not to put on here...oops! Here is text conversation...


----------



## BP1992

If that was OB's video (which I do not think it is), then that would prove that he is a high fence deer. No way a hunter that has never killed a deer over 100" like OB would pass that buck unless it was in a fence.


----------



## DaneHunter

Im guessing his is HF and OB saw him while hunting another buck but didnt have the cash to kill him. He was probably saving up and going to kill him this year and claim him as free range. Maybe Chasen owns the high fence ranch that OB hunts on?


----------



## 4X4HD

DaneHunter said:


> Im guessing his is HF and OB saw him while hunting another buck but didnt have the cash to kill him. He was probably saving up and going to kill him this year and claim him as free range. Maybe Chasen owns the high fence ranch that OB hunts on?


Sounds very believable actually.


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> Im guessing his is HF and OB saw him while hunting another buck but didnt have the cash to kill him. He was probably saving up and going to kill him this year and claim him as free range. Maybe Chasen owns the high fence ranch that OB hunts on?


Exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## redneckromeo

I don't see an ear tag.


----------



## DaneHunter

redneckromeo said:


> I don't see an ear tag.


Quit ruining our fun! Maybe he has a tail tag instead. They didnt want to put a hole in his ear to mess up the mount so they put it in his tail. Seen it a thousand times!


----------



## benkharr

DaneHunter said:


> Im guessing his is HF and OB saw him while hunting another buck but didnt have the cash to kill him. He was probably saving up and going to kill him this year and claim him as free range. Maybe Chasen owns the high fence ranch that OB hunts on?


This could be the most truthful thing in this thread.


----------



## redneckromeo

I think he passed OG in that film waiting on a true trophy, a 27 year old doe he had been hunting since '93.


----------



## nyhunt79

redneckromeo said:


> I think he passed OG in that film waiting on a true trophy, a 27 year old doe he had been hunting since '93.


93'.....that was a good year


----------



## brushdog

Bump off page 2. Love the twists and turns!


----------



## moorejeffreys22

benkharr said:


> This could be the most truthful thing in this thread.


This^^^^^


----------



## bamatide15

I'm still waiting on the weasel pic. Just another liar in this saga. I'm deleting my account.


----------



## nhns4

Yeah if that was in bow range I doubt anyone would pass a buck if that caliber unless it's HF.


----------



## pbuck

bamatide15 said:


> I'm still waiting on the weasel pic. Just another liar in this saga. I'm deleting my account.


Somehow, the missing weasel fits the storyline perfectly.


----------



## Scotty C

I don't have much doubt left that OG is a pen raised deer and that Chasen has taken us for a ride as well. He has disappeared from AT. 
How quick we were to believe Chasen. 
It was pretty cool to think a deer of that caliber was cruising the woods of Southern Ohio. But its really just living behind a HF


----------



## redneckromeo

Who knows. Too many questions left unanswered. We can sit and speculate all day long but the few people that know the truth will be doubted and second guessed no matter what they say. Everybody attached to this deer or OB got a black eye on this thing. Who deserves it remains to be seen.


----------



## basnbuks

Scotty C said:


> I don't have much doubt left that OG is a pen raised deer and that Chasen has taken us for a ride as well. He has disappeared from AT.
> How quick we were to believe Chasen.
> It was pretty cool to think a deer of that caliber was cruising the woods of Southern Ohio. But its really just living behind a HF


I know if i was chasen, pen raised or not i would disappear from here as well. With that said if i was chasen the only pivs that woulda showed up to start with would have been kill shots.... Not sayin chasen had took us on a goose chase as well, but ive never understood him posting them here


----------



## hooiserarcher

Bump for frisbie3


----------



## thwackaddict

Treehugger98 said:


>


Classic!!!!!!!


----------



## thwackaddict

bamatide15 said:


> Patiently waiting for a pantless pic of your weasel. Wait, that didn't come out right..


I liked stuffed beaver pics a lot better. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zhyCL-ELRxg


----------



## fivemartins

redneckromeo said:


> Who knows. Too many questions left unanswered. We can sit and speculate all day long but the few people that know the truth will be doubted and second guessed no matter what they say. Everybody attached to this deer or OB got a black eye on this thing. Who deserves it remains to be seen.


Well said!


----------



## DaneHunter

bamatide15 said:


> I'm still waiting on the weasel pic. Just another liar in this saga. I'm deleting my account.


----------



## SBXT29

Just doing my part to get to 200 pages


----------



## BigDeer

DaneHunter said:


>


where is the right hand? and who has the bigger eyes because of that right hand??


----------



## DaneHunter

BigDeer said:


> where is the right hand? and who has the bigger eyes because of that right hand??


Wouldn't you like to know. Not to mention I am pantless in that picture.


----------



## BigDeer

DaneHunter said:


> Wouldn't you like to know. Not to mention I am pantless in that picture.


that's why i asked...?


----------



## DaneHunter

BigDeer said:


> that's why i asked...?


A weasel never kisses and tells.


----------



## bigbucks170

what about the guy who bought the sheds..would he know if it was free range?


----------



## fisherhahn

If I had pics of OG I'd post them here. That way if someone else shoots him I could always say... Oh yeah, I was hunting that deer but he wasn't quite mature enough and I wanted to let him grow another year or two...or....I knew he was here, but I tagged out on a spike last week so I let him go..


----------



## Scotty C

basnbuks said:


> I know if i was chasen, pen raised or not i would disappear from here as well. With that said if i was chasen the only pivs that woulda showed up to start with would have been kill shots.... Not sayin chasen had took us on a goose chase as well, but ive never understood him posting them here


I've been saying that from the start, why in the heck would anyone post pics of a world class deer on the internet. Kills pics maybe but not trail cam.


----------



## DCUP

I've wasted the past 3 days at work reading all of this thread, and I have a question/observation that I don't recall being asked or discussed. If it has, my apologies.

Anyway, many have been suspicious of "chasenwhitetails" and his pics, but seemingly can't quite determine exactly why. Well, I was among the many that viewed the original thread that "chasen" had started way back last fall, and the first thing that stood out to me, even at that time, was the lack of ANY undergrowth in the location where that "Southern Ohio Giant" was pictured. Well, wasn't a forest that was devoid of any undergrowth one of the very first critical pieces of evidence that "Dean B." saw and led him to do his investigating? Seems to me that OG is indeed a high-fence buck, and that single piece of evidence is the proverbial "missing link". 

For Ohio, I've only hunted the central part, so I can't claim to know Southern or SE Ohio forest lands, but for any forest floor in the Midwest to be that incredibly barren seems unnatural at best. From what I've seen, they simply aren't. Period.


----------



## DaneHunter

I've hunted SE Ohio by Martietta and it was so thick you could barely walk. Not to mention hilly as hell.


----------



## pbuck

DaneHunter said:


> Wouldn't you like to know. Not to mention I am pantless in that picture.


Lol!!! You *DO* have a stuffed weasel. :zip:


----------



## DaneHunter

pbuck said:


> Lol!!! You *DO* have a stuffed weasel. :zip:


I told you! I'm no OB.


----------



## flinginairos

DaneHunter said:


> I've hunted SE Ohio by Martietta and it was so thick you could barely walk. Not to mention hilly as hell.


The areas I have hunted in SE Ohio have been really thick. I haven't seen any open woods like that. Not saying it doesn't exist but big open woods like that isn't exactly the best deer habitat.


----------



## redneckromeo

bigbucks170 said:


> what about the guy who bought the sheds..would he know if it was free range?


I don't see how he could know one way or another. Probably has to just take the seller at their word if I had to guess.


----------



## blinginpse

My speculation is chasin and OB both hunted the high fence game place got to know each other and of the same deer


----------



## redneckromeo

blinginpse said:


> My speculation is chasin and OB both hunted the high fence game place got to know each other and of the same deer


OB has the kind of money to hunt places like that but I never got that impression from Chasen. Could be wrong but hate to group anybody in with OB unless there is hard proof.


----------



## hooiserarcher

blinginpse said:


> My speculation is chasin and OB both hunted the high fence game place got to know each other and of the same deer


Call me whatever you may but I am still suspicious that chasen and o.b. is not one and the same. WAAAYYY to many holes and questions in the stories across the board. 
Think about it, o.b. has proven to be very conniving and deceitful.
I could totally believe the whole thing being setup complete with pm's back and forth knowing the mods would see them and "verify" it. 
May be a shot in the dark but I definitely wouldn't totally discount the possibility.


----------



## blinginpse

hooiserarcher said:


> Call me whatever you may but I am still suspicious that chasen and o.b. is not one and the same. WAAAYYY to many holes and questions in the stories across the board.
> Think about it, o.b. has proven to be very conniving and deceitful.
> I could totally believe the whole thing being setup complete with pm's back and forth knowing the mods would see them and "verify" it.
> May be a shot in the dark but I definitely wouldn't totally discount the possibility.


Hahaha OB and the read headed stranger


----------



## H20fwler

hooiserarcher said:


> Call me whatever you may but I am still suspicious that chasen and o.b. is not one and the same. WAAAYYY to many holes and questions in the stories across the board.
> Think about it, o.b. has proven to be very conniving and deceitful.
> I could totally believe the whole thing being setup complete with pm's back and forth knowing the mods would see them and "verify" it.
> May be a shot in the dark but I definitely wouldn't totally discount the possibility.


I agree, it looks very suspicious.....


----------



## redneckromeo

I think y'all are giving OB wayyyy too much credit. If he plotted it out like you think he may have he sure did overlook some obvious holes in his plan. Plus Chasen look pics of himself to prove he wasn't OB already. I agree there are lots of unanswered questions left but if I were Chasen and OG was a free range deer I'd wait til I had him on the ground next fall before I hosted a tell all to clear things up.


----------



## X10ring

bigbucks170 said:


> what about the guy who bought the sheds..would he know if it was free range?



The shed buyer has a very good reputation on only buying free range deer but he could have been lied 2. I still wana believe OG is free range-maybe he was an escapee.. There are similar genes of that deer floating around that area like the Amish buck.. Still a possibility it's free range


----------



## hdrking2003

X10ring said:


> The shed buyer has a very good reputation on only buying free range deer but he could have been lied 2. I still wana believe OG is free range-maybe he was an escapee.. *There are similar genes of that deer floating around that area like the Amish buck.. Still a possibility it's free range*


Bingo!:thumbs_up. The eerie similarities in those 2 bucks are the only reason that I still think that free range is still in play here.


----------



## MWoody

Has there been any pics of the sheds from this buck posted? I don't feel like going thru all the pages.


----------



## hdrking2003

MWoody said:


> Has there been any pics of the sheds from this buck posted? I don't feel like going thru all the pages.


Actually I believe there was a whole thread started dedicated to them. Title search "OG Sheds".


----------



## nyturkeyduster

DCUP said:


> I've wasted the past 3 days at work reading all of this thread, and I have a question/observation that I don't recall being asked or discussed. If it has, my apologies.
> 
> Anyway, many have been suspicious of "chasenwhitetails" and his pics, but seemingly can't quite determine exactly why. Well, I was among the many that viewed the original thread that "chasen" had started way back last fall, and the first thing that stood out to me, even at that time, was the lack of ANY undergrowth in the location where that "Southern Ohio Giant" was pictured. Well, wasn't a forest that was devoid of any undergrowth one of the very first critical pieces of evidence that "Dean B." saw and led him to do his investigating? Seems to me that OG is indeed a high-fence buck, and that single piece of evidence is the proverbial "missing link".
> 
> For Ohio, I've only hunted the central part, so I can't claim to know Southern or SE Ohio forest lands, but for any forest floor in the Midwest to be that incredibly barren seems unnatural at best. From what I've seen, they simply aren't. Period.


That's the first thing I noticed when he shared field photos of his _"Booner"_ before all this came about and OB dissapeared. I have friends who have _hunted_ HF and those field photos show no understory either. The browse line is clearly evident from animals just roaming around aimlessly looking for a nibble until the feeder goes off.


----------



## DCUP

nyturkeyduster said:


> That's the first thing I noticed when he shared field photos of his _"Booner"_ before all this came about and OB dissapeared. I have friends who have _hunted_ HF and those field photos show no understory either. The browse line is clearly evident from animals just roaming around aimlessly looking for a nibble until the feeder goes off.


Good to know I'm not crazy or too off-base...or if I am, at least I'm not alone. What is your head size? I may have a tinfoil hat that will fit you. 

BTW, how about the body/antler size relation (perhaps dichotomy is a better term?) of the S.O.G. from the trail cam pics? I thought I saw some mention of that among the myriad posts, albeit possibly brief? For a free range buck to grow that kind of a rack (especially those kickers and stickers), wouldn't he have to be at least 4.5 or even 5.5 years old, and thus have the trademark "square" or "blocky" body shape? There has to be someone on here who is better than I am at aging deer by their bodies, and maybe he/she can provide more insight.


----------



## bamatide15

hooiserarcher said:


> Bump for frisbie3


Ttt


----------



## MADZUKI

Finished reading the whole thing ! I must be nuts . Well it was quite entertaining to say the least. Maybe OB has found a new line of work out west......Hollywood Writers Guild, they're always up for a good story !! LOL
Oh, almost forgot..... bump for Frisbie3


----------



## QS34Reaper

MWoody said:


> Has there been any pics of the sheds from this buck posted? I don't feel like going thru all the pages.


----------



## slinger

DCUP said:


> I've wasted the past 3 days at work reading all of this thread, and I have a question/observation that I don't recall being asked or discussed. If it has, my apologies.
> 
> Anyway, many have been suspicious of "chasenwhitetails" and his pics, but seemingly can't quite determine exactly why. Well, I was among the many that viewed the original thread that "chasen" had started way back last fall, and the first thing that stood out to me, even at that time, was the lack of ANY undergrowth in the location where that "Southern Ohio Giant" was pictured. Well, wasn't a forest that was devoid of any undergrowth one of the very first critical pieces of evidence that "Dean B." saw and led him to do his investigating? Seems to me that OG is indeed a high-fence buck, and that single piece of evidence is the proverbial "missing link".
> 
> For Ohio, I've only hunted the central part, so I can't claim to know Southern or SE Ohio forest lands, but for any forest floor in the Midwest to be that incredibly barren seems unnatural at best. From what I've seen, they simply aren't. Period.


My father-in-law's property that I hunt doesn't have any underbrush and its definitely not high fence. When my wife's grandfather was still alive, he had about 25 goats (and 1 stupid donkey) on it, and they kept it pretty clear. He (and the goats) have been gone for about 15 years and the undergrowth still hasn't came back.
This is in Stone county Missouri.

Just sayin'. I don't really care either way.

Here's a pic of my son (5 mins after he shot his first deer) last November. You can sorta tell how clear the woods are.


----------



## slinger

One more:


----------



## bamatide15

slinger said:


> One more:
> View attachment 1966478


How old was that doe? Just curious.


----------



## bamatide15

And congrats to your son!


----------



## Treehugger98

I think the sob turned in his man card.


----------



## slinger

bamatide15 said:


> How old was that doe? Just curious.


It was a young doe (1.5, I think), but it was the first time he'd had a shot when he was the shooter, so I gave him the green light. He's sat with me several times and watched me shoot deer, so I let him short whatever he wanted to for his first one.
Thanks for the congrats. It was a great day!


----------



## Treehugger98

Good dad, let ole boy shoot what he wants. The time you spend and memories made are priceless at that age!


----------



## DCUP

slinger said:


> My father-in-law's property that I hunt doesn't have any underbrush and its definitely not high fence. When my wife's grandfather was still alive, he had about 25 goats (and 1 stupid donkey) on it, and they kept it pretty clear. He (and the goats) have been gone for about 15 years and the undergrowth still hasn't came back.
> This is in Stone county Missouri.
> 
> Just sayin'. I don't really care either way.
> 
> Here's a pic of my son (5 mins after he shot his first deer) last November. You can sorta tell how clear the woods are.
> 
> View attachment 1966450


Thanks for sharing. Your anecdote supports the idea of woodlands not being barren w/o some sort of anomalous occurrence. In your case it was goats and a donkey, and in the case of the S.O.G., it's quite possibly a high fence and too many critters in once space.

Of course, we may never know the full truth, but this is all pretty intriguing and an entertaining way to kill time until hunting season.

Oh, and congrats to your son! My first deer was similar to that, and I was THRILLED to shoot it. A memory I'll never forget.


----------



## Scotty C

ttt


----------



## redneckromeo

The property next to mine they burn every year and there is zero undergrowth, just big open woods. My property has never been burned and is thick and nasty.


----------



## BigDeer

slinger said:


> One more:
> View attachment 1966478


Sweet pic Slinger! Congrats!


----------



## slinger

Thanks for all the kind words!

I've been lucky enough to kill some nice bucks over the years, but none of those hunts were as exciting as getting to watch my son hammer that doe!
It was the best day I've ever had in the woods (so far).

slinger

Now....back to bashing OB and the OG


----------



## SWIFFY

I just kinda follow this now and again.... The sheds fascinate me and id like to think this deer is wild and out there as well. 

What I wonder is with all the people that seem to know something about this deer, Id like to see some trailcam pics or sheds from previous years. If this deer is 4 1/2 or so, then he still would have been impressive as a 2 or 3 year old, and most certainly recognizable. Where are those pics or sheds from the people who "know" the deer?


----------



## thwackaddict

I think speculation on vegetation is probably not reliable at all. If it is anything like MO out there, the vegetation is widely varied everywhere. And, where would you try to put up a trail cam??? In a clearing where you could get good pics.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Scotty C said:


> I don't have much doubt left that OG is a pen raised deer and that Chasen has taken us for a ride as well. He has disappeared from AT.
> How quick we were to believe Chasen.
> It was pretty cool to think a deer of that caliber was cruising the woods of Southern Ohio. But its really just living behind a HF


I'm fairly confident you are wrong. Just because the guy doesn't come onto AT and answer every persons questions and stupid comments now he's a liar?
I sort of wish the deer WAS a high fence, because it would eliminate all the attention the state of Ohio keeps getting from guys who think a 170" deer is around every other tree.


----------



## DCUP

thwackaddict said:


> I think speculation on vegetation is probably not reliable at all. If it is anything like MO out there, the vegetation is widely varied everywhere. And, where would you try to put up a trail cam??? In a clearing where you could get good pics.


Perhaps not by itself, but given the totality of these circumstances, it's just one more thing to consider. Also, shouldn't trail cam placement be prioritized by where the deer actually WILL be vs. a clear spot where you HOPE a deer will be? 

I suppose putting out an attractant changes the game, but I just wonder what type of attractant consistently brings in (presumably) older bucks that time of year? I sure haven't found anything that works - besides maybe does.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> I'm fairly confident you are wrong. Just because the guy doesn't come onto AT and answer every persons questions and stupid comments now he's a liar?
> I sort of wish the deer WAS a high fence, because it would eliminate all the attention the state of Ohio keeps getting from guys who think a 170" deer is around every other tree.


You think that the OG being HF would eliminate the attention Ohio gets, huh? Ohio has been getting attention for years. Even if the OG buck had never surfaced people would still be flocking to Ohio. We do love watching the Ohio resident hunters complain about it, though.


----------



## DaneHunter

WVohioFAN said:


> You think that the OG being HF would eliminate the attention Ohio gets, huh? Ohio has been getting attention for years. Even if the OG buck had never surfaced people would still be flocking to Ohio. We do love watching the Ohio resident hunters complain about it, though.


I keep hearing about all these big Ohio deer, but they all must be HF, because I never seen any of them.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Well Chad/ob got his wish in a way. This has turned into a mega thread. Just not in the way he imagined. ;-)


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> I keep hearing about all these big Ohio deer, but they all must be HF, because I never seen any of them.


I've hunted in SE Ohio for 15 seasons and I've never even gotten a trail cam photo of a buck that would gross 170".


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm in SW Ohio and the biggest on my property barely pushes 130.


----------



## DaneHunter

Wow guys. Getting a little low on the page.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

It sure is funny how things change in a couple months. You go from family man,hot wife having stud killer to total loser right quick. This just goes to show, only believe 50% of what you hear and only believe half of that.


----------



## WUD DUK

DaneHunter said:


> I'm in SW Ohio and the biggest on my property barely pushes 130.


LOL... I can relate! Although I'm not from Ohio, a 130 is a good deer on the property I hunt as well. Once in awhile a 140-150 may come passing thru but never close enough for a shot :noidea:


----------



## moorejeffreys22

X10ring said:


> The shed buyer has a very good reputation on only buying free range deer but he could have been lied 2. I still wana believe OG is free range-maybe he was an escapee.. There are similar genes of that deer floating around that area like the Amish buck.. Still a possibility it's free range


He obviously has good genes but HF deer get so big be cause of there nutrition level I thought.... not his offspring would not have the same nutrition level.


----------



## DaneHunter

moorejeffreys22 said:


> He obviously has good genes but HF deer get so big be cause of there nutrition level I thought.... not his offspring would not have the same nutrition level.


They breed big deer at high fence farms. Doe's are often insimiated just l like cattle.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Ok but don't they grow there horns from ideal nutrition? Not because of genes?


----------



## Ryanp019

I think it takes both genes and nutrition to produce big bucks. But age is also needed


----------



## Cjclemens

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok but don't they grow there horns from ideal nutrition? Not because of genes?


Its part age, too. There's probably a bunch of real nice 150" deer hanging on walls across the country that would have been real nice 180's, in a year or two.


----------



## moorejeffreys22

Ryanp019 said:


> I think it takes both genes and nutrition to produce big bucks. But age is also needed


I was talking about on a professional deer farm where they grow them to put in the high fence.


----------



## Cjclemens

WVohioFAN said:


> You think that the OG being HF would eliminate the attention Ohio gets, huh? Ohio has been getting attention for years. Even if the OG buck had never surfaced people would still be flocking to Ohio. We do love watching the Ohio resident hunters complain about it, though.


Its better that Ohio get some attention, because Illinois is just about played out. Heck, to hear some folks tell it, you'd think we didn't have two deer left to rub together.


----------



## Kb83

DCUP said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your anecdote supports the idea of woodlands not being barren w/o some sort of anomalous occurrence. In your case it was goats and a donkey, and in the case of the S.O.G., it's quite possibly a high fence and too many critters in once space.
> 
> Of course, we may never know the full truth, but this is all pretty intriguing and an entertaining way to kill time until hunting season.
> 
> Oh, and congrats to your son! My first deer was similar to that, and I was THRILLED to shoot it. A memory I'll never forget.


On our farm we have 2 separate large chunks of woods. One has been logged a couple times and has thick under brush. The other had almost no under brush. You could see squirrels moving on one end while sitting on the other. Big mature wood lots with a dense canopy can look pretty barren. We have since logged it out and it's as thick as the other chunk. And no goats or donkeys were used.


----------



## 1seth

Don't believe anything you hear and 50% of what you see. 


HOYTMAN37 said:


> It sure is funny how things change in a couple months. You go from family man,hot wife having stud killer to total loser right quick. This just goes to show, only believe 50% of what you hear and only believe half of that.


----------



## Ryanp019

moorejeffreys22 said:


> I was talking about on a professional deer farm where they grow them to put in the high fence.


Hmm dunno. OB would be able to answer this lol


----------



## Treehugger98

Sob you about done with the Girl Scout meeting! Been long enough to get the cookie order straight. Post up big guy tell us about OG some more.


----------



## Big Country

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok but don't they grow there horns from ideal nutrition? Not because of genes?


Bucks and bulls only reach their full potential with ample quality food, and relatively low stress. Potential can range from a spike for life, to a new world record animal. Genetics makes that determination.

You can raise a deer inside a fence, feed him like a champ, wipe his nose, change his diaper, and sing him to sleep at night, but if he does not have good genetics, he will be just another buck.


----------



## floridacrackr

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok but don't they grow there horns from ideal nutrition? Not because of genes?


Thats like saying if i work out every day i will be a professional athlete...if you aint got it, you aint got it!


----------



## lhjf75

moorejeffreys22 said:


> Ok but don't they grow there horns from ideal nutrition? Not because of genes?


It takes good genies, but they will never reach there full potential with out ideal nutrition.


----------



## thwacker

How about some guesses on the score of the alleged World Record SOG sheds in post #4785. Don't know if these are the sheds, but they look like they are to me from the posts that Chasenwhitetails posted in the SOG thread. The gross score and the net if your so inclined.


----------



## 145nWV

thwacker said:


> How about some guesses on the score of the alleged World Record SOG sheds in post #4785. Don't know if these are the sheds, but they look like they are to me from the posts that Chasenwhitetails posted in the SOG thread. The gross score and the net if your so inclined.


Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".

And it's been confirmed free range.


----------



## thwacker

145nWV said:


> Gary Reissman, "Both sides break 100 typ they net 251non-typ and 190 typ if you cut all the abnormal off he would net 220 typ. A new world record".
> 
> And it's been confirmed free range.


who's is he...........owner of the sheds, thanks btw


----------



## bamatide15

145nWV said:


> And it's been confirmed free range.


Huh? How, when, and where was this confirmed? Please elaborate.


----------



## DaneHunter

145nWV said:


> And it's been confirmed free range.


Yeah OB's other deer were all "confirmed" free range also I heard.


----------



## DCUP

floridacrackr said:


> Thats like saying if i work out every day i will be a professional athlete...if you aint got it, you aint got it!


Human genetic diversity and whitetail genetic diversity are not really comparable. You may have been kidding (I'm not totally sure), but the reality is that the phenotype of a deer is pretty hard to distinguish among individual specimens - at least to humans. We can only ID most deer by looking at antlers, which is really where their easily/readily observable genetic diversity starts and ends in most cases. Humans, on the other hand, have a myriad of shapes, sizes, eye/hair/skin colors, etc. I mean, there is a reason that animals of _an entirely different species_ (such as your dog or cat) can ID you from a distance.

But there is no disputing what I think your main point is, and that is that genetics can limit a buck's rack no matter how easy his life is or how well he eats. Hence the breeders and deer farmers practicing eugenics, which is where the $$$ lies.


----------



## floridacrackr

DCUP said:


> Human genetic diversity and whitetail genetic diversity are not really comparable. You may have been kidding (I'm not totally sure), but the reality is that the phenotype of a deer is pretty hard to distinguish among individual specimens - at least to humans. We can only ID most deer by looking at antlers, which is really where their easily/readily observable genetic diversity starts and ends in most cases. Humans, on the other hand, have a myriad of shapes, sizes, eye/hair/skin colors, etc. I mean, there is a reason that animals of _an entirely different species_ (such as your dog or cat) can ID you from a distance.
> 
> But there is no disputing what I think your main point is, and that is that genetics can limit a buck's rack no matter how easy his life is or how well he eats. Hence the breeders and deer farmers practicing eugenics, which is where the $$$ lies.


Glad you picked up on my sarcasm...lol


----------



## DCUP

Kb83 said:


> On our farm we have 2 separate large chunks of woods. One has been logged a couple times and has thick under brush. The other had almost no under brush. You could see squirrels moving on one end while sitting on the other. Big mature wood lots with a dense canopy can look pretty barren. We have since logged it out and it's as thick as the other chunk. And no goats or donkeys were used.


There is no denying that woodlots can vary quite a bit. It's just that they most commonly have at least some shrubbery or something.

Perhaps I did not elucidate it well enough, but my original point was that one of Dean's first clues to OB's fraud was the lack of undergrowth in the woods where OB's kills/pics took place. I then thought back to how CW's first pics in his "SOG" thread also had a very bare forest floor, but nobody in this recent aftermath seemed to really make any connection there, or if so, I missed it. Again, that one factor means nothing by itself, but given the totality of these circumstances, it's at least somewhat noteworthy. And like others have pointed out, the mere fact that OB/Chad T. is at all involved _in any way_, gives this buck a certain "taint" that understandably creates a cloud of suspicion over the whole situation. It's unfortunate, but understandable.


----------



## Kb83

DCUP said:


> There is no denying that woodlots can vary quite a bit. It's just that they most commonly have at least some shrubbery or something.
> 
> Perhaps I did not elucidate it well enough, but my original point was that one of Dean's first clues to OB's fraud was the lack of undergrowth in the woods where OB's kills/pics took place. I then thought back to how CW's first pics in his "SOG" thread also had a very bare forest floor, but nobody in this recent aftermath seemed to really make any connection there, or if so, I missed it. Again, that one factor means nothing by itself, but given the totality of these circumstances, it's at least somewhat noteworthy. And like others have pointed out, the mere fact that OB/Chad T. is at all involved _in any way_, gives this buck a certain "taint" that understandably creates a cloud of suspicion over the whole situation. It's unfortunate, but understandable.


Dean was tipped of by the browse line in the pic. Not so much the amount of understory. You could see a clear line where the ground was clearly different than that around it. Personally I'm inclined to believe chasing is who he says he is and that this buck is a live free range buck. I don't believe OB ever saw this buck or was in any way involved with it. I think he saw a chance for more notoriety and jumped at it. I think he was planning on riding it as long as he could and either claiming he saw him but wasn't able to get a shot during season or shoot a deer of that class off HF and claim it as a free range world record that he didn't want to have scored because he was too humble. Just my 2 cents. 

Why chasing brought this buck to light to begin with we may never know. I think he just got excited and wanted to share it with others who enjoy hunting as much as he does. People often fail to think of the reaction to the actions. As far as him no longer poating, if he really is who he says I don't blame him. No one here has any proof that he was involved in the scam in any way yet he is being often labeled as such. I would quit posting too. 

Of course I could always be wrong about all of this. Lol


----------



## DCUP

Kb83 said:


> Dean was tipped of by the browse line in the pic. Not so much the amount of understory. You could see a clear line where the ground was clearly different than that around it. Personally I'm inclined to believe chasing is who he says he is and that this buck is a live free range buck. I don't believe OB ever saw this buck or was in any way involved with it. I think he saw a chance for more notoriety and jumped at it. I think he was planning on riding it as long as he could and either claiming he saw him but wasn't able to get a shot during season or shoot a deer of that class off HF and claim it as a free range world record that he didn't want to have scored because he was too humble. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Why chasing brought this buck to light to begin with we may never know. I think he just got excited and wanted to share it with others who enjoy hunting as much as he does. People often fail to think of the reaction to the actions. As far as him no longer poating, if he really is who he says I don't blame him. No one here has any proof that he was involved in the scam in any way yet he is being often labeled as such. I would quit posting too.
> 
> Of course I could always be wrong about all of this. Lol


You are probably right about Dean's exact clue, but I'm too lazy now to go back and look. I guess in my own mind, when I think of a prominent browse line, I tend to automatically include a barren forest floor in with that, and OB's pics did feature both from what I could see. The two often go together, ostensibly due to a whole bunch of hungry critters. Ever seen a northern MI cedar swamp? LOL

Your theory of OB gunning for glory via the SOG is one that others have posited as well, and it's definitely as plausible as anything else, IMO. There is a good chance we'll never know the full story. Oh well, as others have said, most of us have not been affected in any way at all. Other than maybe a lack of productivity at work.


----------



## bamatide15

Kb83 said:


> Of course I could always be wrong about all of this. Lol


Love the disclaimer! I agree with most everything you said in the above post. And I would have probably posted a pic of a deer of that caliber myself last fall. The excitement would have been overwhelming. Now that I have seen this, lesson learned. I have a tendency to be a bit naïve at times. 
I still have a hard time believing that OG is free range. But as a wise man once stated, "of course I could be wrong about all of this"! :cheers:


----------



## Kb83

Haha  don't know about the wise part!


----------



## ohioshooter68

WVohioFAN said:


> You think that the OG being HF would eliminate the attention Ohio gets, huh? Ohio has been getting attention for years. Even if the OG buck had never surfaced people would still be flocking to Ohio. We do love watching the Ohio resident hunters complain about it, though.


No, but I know that this deer has caused quite the stir all over the United States and that people take notice. If the deer is from Ohio, guys may decide their next best place to hunt is Ohio. Guess what? If you told me 5 years ago I'd travel to Kentucky to hunt big deer I'd laugh in your face. Now I leave Ohio to hunt it because they are producing big deer. Want to know how I know this? Pictures all over the internet, record books, articles, etc. IT'S CALLED ATTENTION and the more you get the more you are noticed. Pretty simple equation.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohioshooter68 said:


> No, but I know that this deer has caused quite the stir all over the United States and that people take notice. If the deer is from Ohio, guys may decide their next best place to hunt is Ohio. Guess what? If you told me 5 years ago I'd travel to Kentucky to hunt big deer I'd laugh in your face. Now I leave Ohio to hunt it because they are producing big deer. Want to know how I know this? Pictures all over the internet, record books, articles, etc. IT'S CALLED ATTENTION and the more you get the more you are noticed. Pretty simple equation.


Again I'll remind you... NR hunters have been flocking to Ohio since the 90's. The OG buck being free range or high fence has nothing to do with the "attention" Ohio gets. The cat has been out of the bag about Ohio for 2+ decades. You can stop holding your breath.


----------



## DCUP

WVohioFAN said:


> Again I'll remind you... NR hunters have been flocking to Ohio since the 90's. The OG buck being free range or high fence has nothing to do with the "attention" Ohio gets. The cat has been out of the bag about Ohio for 2+ decades. You can stop holding your breath.


ODNR may be raising NR license costs this year, and on the Ohio Sportsman Forum, members are saying how it's long overdue. So I guess that lends some support to your statement, FWIW. I just wish I'd been smarter and started hunting Ohio "2+ decades" ago instead of wasting my time in northern MI! :BangHead:

BTW, I'll still be heading south this fall, cost increase or not. I have relatives there with under 3 acres, but that little woodlot still beats the 120 acres I had (and sold) in northern MI. It's not even close. I'll gladly pay some extra $$ to the ODNR for a crack at a nice wallhanger buck...one that I'd NEVER see in N. MI.


----------



## WVohioFAN

DCUP said:


> ODNR may be raising NR license costs this year, and on the Ohio Sportsman Forum, members are saying how it's long overdue. So I guess that lends some support to your statement, FWIW. I just wish I'd been smarter and started hunting Ohio "2+ decades" ago instead of wasting my time in northern MI! :BangHead:
> 
> BTW, I'll still be heading south this fall, cost increase or not. I have relatives there with under 3 acres, but that little woodlot still beats the 120 acres I had (and sold) in northern MI. It's not even close. I'll gladly pay some extra $$ to the ODNR for a crack at a nice wallhanger buck...one that I'd NEVER see in N. MI.


I have a problem with giving more $ to the gov (in any form) so I hate to see increases. Anyway.... The real Ohio boom started when Dick Idol introduced the 'Hole in the Horn' buck to the deer hunting world via North American Whitetail magazine in 1984. With no internet, it took a little more time for word to spread but by the late 80's many NR hunters were realizing that Ohio was a major player. My first fall in Ohio was 1996 and I'd have been there sooner but I was in college and didn't have the funds. When the internet came about, word spread like wildfire and Ohio really became an established destination state for Whitetails.


----------



## BP1992

145nWV said:


> And it's been confirmed free range.


By who?


----------



## nathanrogers

bp1992 said:


> by who?


ob…..duh!!!!


----------



## benkharr

OB thread is a top thread again on AT!


----------



## buglecrazy

slinger said:


> One more:
> View attachment 1966478


that looks just like my first deer. awesome


----------



## 145nWV

bamatide15 said:


> Huh? How, when, and where was this confirmed? Please elaborate.


I didn't say it, it was from a post on page 151. Some of you need to go back and read from page 151 to 154


----------



## pbuck

Ttt for frisbee


----------



## DaneHunter

145nWV said:


> I didn't say it, it was from a post on page 151. Some of you need to go back and read from page 151 to 154


It's all heresay until he is killed and a location is given.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> It's all heresay until he is killed and a location is given.


It's classified... :spy:


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm more curious as to the where abouts of OB than I am of OG.


----------



## bamatide15

145nWV said:


> I didn't say it, it was from a post on page 151. Some of you need to go back and read from page 151 to 154


I quoted you. I have read those pages sitting here in the basement. Btw, where the heck is my meatloaf? MOM!!!


----------



## BP1992

nathanrogers said:


> ob…..duh!!!!


Oh. I thought you was telling us something we didn't already know.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

Just like all mammals - Genetics and ideal nutrition gives him maximum potential. Age helps him realize that potential


----------



## DaneHunter

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Just like all mammals - Genetics and ideal nutrition gives him maximum potential. Age helps him realize that potential


Are you talking OG or OB's wife?


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> Are you talking OG or OB's wife?


Careful. We wouldn't want this getting shut down before page 200, now would we?


----------



## DaneHunter

It wasn't rude. It could actually be considered a compliment. I wish my wife had those genes.


----------



## H20fwler

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Just like all mammals - Genetics and ideal nutrition gives him maximum potential. Age helps him realize that potential


And being a pampered HF genetically enhanced breeder buck on full feed doesn't hurt either!


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

DaneHunter said:


> It wasn't rude. It could actually be considered a compliment. I wish my wife had those genes.


U guys are funny


----------



## DaneHunter

I've got two more hours on this 12 hours shift. There isn't much to do other than surf AT.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Ttt for frisbie


----------



## .BuckHunt.

hooiserarcher said:


> Ttt for frisbie


I could go for a game right now.


----------



## JRHOADES20

I Mise well recontribute to get this to 200..lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Alright guys. Back at work for a another 8 hours. Any progress since last night? :chortle:


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I've missed the last 2000 posts or so...He ever man up and come back on here :darkbeer:


----------



## DaneHunter

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> I've missed the last 2000 posts or so...He ever man up and come back on here :darkbeer:


Big fat nope.


----------



## bamatide15

Page 3?!? Page 3?!?! Argh!!!!! Ttt


----------



## DaneHunter

You guys are slipping.


----------



## 4X4HD

DaneHunter said:


> You guys are slipping.


Just patiently sitting in my basement waiting for OB to come back. (And waiting for Momma to bring me some Cheetos, HURRY UP MOMMY!!!!!)


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> You guys are slipping.


I'm watching. Always watching....(creepy laugh)


----------



## buglecrazy

bump


----------



## zmax hunter

If i recall, Naughty by Nature sang a song about OB and how he was "Down Wit OPB"

Dont ask me how i know this!


----------



## Bowtoons

zmax hunter said:


> If i recall, Naughty by Nature sang a song about OB and how he was "Down Wit OPB"
> 
> Dont ask me how i know this!


Other Peoples Booners.
Thanks! You just made me feel real old! LOL. "Yea you know me"


----------



## DaneHunter

I was in elementary school when that song came out.


----------



## brushdog

DaneHunter said:


> I was in elementary school when that song came out.


So was i. "Other peoples booners" thats awesome!!


----------



## DaneHunter

If anyone cares, I went to the zoo today and it was awesome. Then on the way home I stopped at my favourite BBQ joint and got the world's best hot dogs, and then stopped by bass pro on the way home. Busy day.


----------



## fisherhahn

Those hot dogs look amazing...what's on them?


----------



## DaneHunter

fisherhahn said:


> Those hot dogs look amazing...what's on them?


They are crazy! They smoke the hot dog, then deep fry it, cover it in cole slaw and pork crackling, then top it off with homemade BBQ sauce all on a smoked whole wheat bun.


----------



## ROCKYS

DaneHunter said:


> If anyone cares, I went to the zoo today and it was awesome. Then on the way home I stopped at my favourite BBQ joint and got the world's best hot dogs, and then stopped by bass pro on the way home. Busy day.




Thought for sure there was gonna be a third pic of you posing with some booners at bass pro


----------



## brushdog

Oh my, those hot dogs look amazing dane!! Local joint or chain?


----------



## DaneHunter

ROCKYS said:


> Thought for sure there was gonna be a third pic of you posing with some booners at bass pro


My stuffed weasel is way more impressive then anything at bass pro.


----------



## ember

WOW. Just read this thread, not all but as much as I could stomach before the hyenas and buzzards starting swarming.

Best thing that ever happened to Chad if it is true.

I hope he is OK.


----------



## itallushrt

Alright boys just when the hysteria was dying down....

As I have previously stated my wife's grandparents live in Jackson, OH which is about 20 miles from The Double D Ranch. This past weekend we were up visiting and on our way home today I took the long way so we could swing by DD Ranch. Well needless to say I found the place and the owners son was outside. We pulled up and started chatting with him. Nice fellow. I started by asking him if they had a 220" typical. He said they didnt. He seemed a little confused being blindsided by a stranger asking about big whitetails in June. I started in on some mystery surrounding an internet forum and he immediately said is this about Chad. Chad Neeft (sp? ). I said yes it is and he went on to say that a few guys had called and spoken with his father about it. He went on how he was very surprised to learn that Chad had tried to pass off deer he killed there as free range. He said, more than once, how nice of a fellow he was and so and so. All the while im trying to switch back to a huge typical and if they had one. Strangely enough he said that they dont and they didnt really like having whitetails there as they get too amped up during the rut and sometimes kill each other which doesnt leave much profit for them. I asked if they used trail cams inside their operation and he said no. I asked if he had heard of a large free range typical in the area and he said no. He did go on to say that tje deer they buy they buy from a breeder in northern Ohio and that that fellow does use trail cams in his operation. 

The guy seemed on the up and up. Seems that OG doesnt live behind a fence at Double D.


----------



## DaneHunter

Good info...
Now we need to find that farm in northern Ohio.


----------



## Fortyneck

:moviecorn


----------



## spekwa91

Timmy Big Time said:


> She sounds hideous


And now my wife thinks I'm crazy. Staring at my phone belly laughing! Very good one!


----------



## OhioDeer5

DaneHunter said:


> Good info...
> Now we need to find that farm in northern Ohio.


There's a hidden hollows Ranch in Tuscarawas County Ohio which is kinda northeast Ohio. Don't know anything about the ranch or if it is even the one he's talking about.


----------



## DaneHunter

OhioDeer5 said:


> There's a hidden hollows Ranch in Tuscarawas County Ohio which is kinda northeast Ohio. Don't know anything about the ranch or if it is even the one he's talking about.


So who's gonna call?


----------



## ridgerunner1

heres a 194 typical from a deer farm in northern ohio from 2012 i seen with a quick google search prob not the same buck


----------



## floridacrackr

DaneHunter said:


> Good info...
> Now we need to find that farm in northern Ohio.


What about "World Class Whitetails of Ohio"? I'm not sure where they are located exactly but I know they are a HF operation with a breeding program.


----------



## Scotty C

ttt


----------



## brushdog

Wheres wvohiofan?? He will find the breeders place!! Go get em' brother!!! Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

brushdog said:


> Wheres wvohiofan?? He will find the breeders place!! Go get em' brother!!! Lol


His mom grounded him and took away his internet. He can't leave the basement or go out and play for a week.


----------



## DCUP

itallushrt said:


> Alright boys just when the hysteria was dying down....
> 
> As I have previously stated my wife's grandparents live in Jackson, OH which is about 20 miles from The Double D Ranch. This past weekend we were up visiting and on our way home today I took the long way so we could swing by DD Ranch. Well needless to say I found the place and the owners son was outside. We pulled up and started chatting with him. Nice fellow. I started by asking him if they had a 220" typical. He said they didnt. He seemed a little confused being blindsided by a stranger asking about big whitetails in June. I started in on some mystery surrounding an internet forum and he immediately said is this about Chad. Chad Neeft (sp? ). I said yes it is and he went on to say that a few guys had called and spoken with his father about it. He went on how he was very surprised to learn that Chad had tried to pass off deer he killed there as free range. He said, more than once, how nice of a fellow he was and so and so. All the while im trying to switch back to a huge typical and if they had one. Strangely enough he said that they dont and they didnt really like having whitetails there as they get too amped up during the rut and sometimes kill each other which doesnt leave much profit for them. I asked if they used trail cams inside their operation and he said no. I asked if he had heard of a large free range typical in the area and he said no. He did go on to say that tje deer they buy they buy from a breeder in northern Ohio and that that fellow does use trail cams in his operation.
> 
> The guy seemed on the up and up. Seems that OG doesnt live behind a fence at Double D.


So you went there and didn't demand entry into the kitchen area to see their cooks and get pics for the "investigation"??


----------



## WVohioFAN

brushdog said:


> Wheres wvohiofan?? He will find the breeders place!! Go get em' brother!!! Lol


I have been keeping up. I haven't tried to find the other place because I don't believe that OG is a HF deer. If something pops up that needs investigating, I'll do work for ya!


----------



## itallushrt

DCUP said:


> So you went there and didn't demand entry into the kitchen area to see their cooks and get pics for the "investigation"??


I didn't just demand entry I barged on in. I'm not the smallest fellow out there so they didn't even try to stop me. Once I got inside, however, all I found was some old dude watching TV and smoking cigarettes. He didn't look anything like Chasen, and when I showed him the selfie that Chasen posted he sort of shrugged and mumbled something I couldn't understand. The place was not very active on a rainy Sunday in June so my thinking is that Chasen is off at his summer job. 

On a side note my previous post is 100% true.


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> His mom grounded him and took away his internet. He can't leave the basement or go out and play for a week.


MEATLOAF! MOM!

:thumbs_up


----------



## DCUP

itallushrt said:


> I didn't just demand entry I barged on in. I'm not the smallest fellow out there so they didn't even try to stop me. Once I got inside, however, all I found was some old dude watching TV and smoking cigarettes. He didn't look anything like Chasen, and when I showed him the selfie that Chasen posted he sort of shrugged and mumbled something I couldn't understand. The place was not very active on a rainy Sunday in June so my thinking is that Chasen is off at his summer job.
> 
> On a side note my previous post is 100% true.


Yeah, I was being a tad facetious, as I am wont to do. However, the part of my post that was serious was that whole CW/Chad/Cook deal you stated way back when. Is that what you meant in the above quote about being 100% serious? This guy is (or at least has been) a cook at that ranch? If that were proven true, said proof would be the proverbial smoking gun.


----------



## itallushrt

DCUP said:


> Yeah, I was being a tad facetious, as I am wont to do. However, the part of my post that was serious was that whole CW/Chad/Cook deal you stated way back when. Is that what you meant in the above quote about being 100% serious? This guy is (or at least has been) a cook at that ranch? If that were proven true, said proof would be the proverbial smoking gun.


No, the post about me going to the DD Ranch yesterday. The cook part was BS.


----------



## DCUP

itallushrt said:


> No, the post about me going to the DD Ranch yesterday. The cook part was BS.


Gotcha. When I read through all those pages, I never did see you clarify that cook thing. If you did, I missed it. Anyway, now that I understand that, it's a little easier for me to believe that the S.O.G. could be a free range buck.


----------



## OhioRed

Heard from a legit source yesterday this deer is free range. Also narrowed down a location.


----------



## Scotty C

OhioRed said:


> Heard from a legit source yesterday this deer is free range. Also narrowed down a location.


How come nobody ever shares their "legit source"???


----------



## HUNTorFISH

From the original OG thread, Chasen had said this on post 2213:


Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


Still not sure what to believe, but I know I've never seen a buck I was trying to hunt miles away from the area I had been hunting him just weeks earlier; especially late season. It just seems that this buck if free range, was seen a lot and not acting like a buck that had been pressured hard from the hunting season. 
Just seems odd to me that not only was this buck still feeding in broad daylight, but that as luck would have it, his brother would seem him miles away from where he was.


----------



## BP1992

OhioRed said:


> Heard from a legit source yesterday this deer is free range. Also narrowed down a location.


That's what OB said too.


----------



## buglecrazy

Scotty C said:


> How come nobody ever shares their "legit source"???


I think the only "legit" source i could believe from this thread is if Jesus came down from the heavens and gave me such information.


----------



## DaneHunter

buglecrazy said:


> I think the only "legit" source i could believe from this thread is if Jesus came down from the heavens and gave me such information.


Nah, I still wouldn't believe it. Maybe if Jesus had a photo ID to confirm his identity, but even then it would be hard to swallow.


----------



## DCUP

DaneHunter said:


> Nah, I still wouldn't believe it. Maybe if Jesus had a photo ID to confirm his identity, but even then it would be hard to swallow.


Or a selfie with him holding up a copy of The Jerusalem Times, dated today. And the palms, he'd have to show his palms....no scars, no Jesus.


----------



## DaneHunter

I wonder if Jesus wears holy jeans? Get it... get it...? :chortle:


----------



## buglecrazy

DaneHunter said:


> Nah, I still wouldn't believe it. Maybe if Jesus had a photo ID to confirm his identity, but even then it would be hard to swallow.


Ha, And only if his photo ID had the correct birthday..height/weight/ eyecolor/


----------



## redneckromeo

I wish this thread hadn't taken a nose dive. Good entertainment when things were happening.


----------



## magelk

buglecrazy said:


> Ha, And only if his photo ID had the correct birthday..height/weight/ eyecolor/


 This is all he has for you.


----------



## buglecrazy

bump


----------



## DaneHunter

Been waxing my truck all afternoon, has Jesus shown up yet? Truck turned out Purdy though...


----------



## Bowtoons

ttt


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

This may be more interesting than this thread.....http://thecrush.tv/deer-cam

OG may be on this cam.


----------



## flathead

Talk about turning your good name turned into mud over antlers. Very sad.


----------



## Scotty C

flathead said:


> Talk about turning your good name turned into mud over antlers. Very sad.


Not really sure he OB ever had a "good name".....Everything was a fabricated lie.


----------



## tsilvers

3 days and I think i finally caught up...:shade:

Unreal how many peeps actually 'leg humped" this turd... lol... I called him out a few days after he actually started claiming he had history with the OG... Asked him to produce pics.. His answer.. in due time..in due time... lol... 

feel bad for his family.. wow... no doubt a narcissistic sociopath...


----------



## WUD DUK

DaneHunter said:


> Been waxing my truck all afternoon, has Jesus shown up yet? Truck turned out Purdy though...


You missed a spot :wink:


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

DaneHunter said:


> If anyone cares, I went to the zoo today and it was awesome. Then on the way home I stopped at my favourite BBQ joint and got the world's best hot dogs, and then stopped by bass pro on the way home. Busy day.


I'm down that way all the time. Where can I get these wieners? Minus the watery mac and cheese and the baked bean soup.


----------



## DaneHunter

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> I'm down that way all the time. Where can I get these wieners?


Eli's BBQ, on 52 by the river.


----------



## DaneHunter

Elisbarbeque.com


----------



## WUD DUK

DaneHunter said:


> Elisbarbeque.com


Damn...QUIT TEASIN' !! It's almost lunch time and I have to look at this? You're making me wanna lick my computer screen...No windows aren't enough!


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm telling you it's ridiculous. A guy at work showed me and now I'm addicted. I work in the city but live in Hamilton so it's a 45 minute drive to Eli's but it's well worth. 

They have live bands on Saturday nights also.

My wife and I went Sunday, we both had two hotdogs, she got Mack and cheese and jalapeno grits, I had Mac and cheese and baked beans with my dogs, and two bottles of pop. $20


----------



## BuckTeeth

Breaking news....... I just talked to Chad, he said he's been scouting the woods hard this spring. He told me this is going to be his year, he can feel it! Here are some of the pics from his trail cams that he sent to me.........


----------



## WUD DUK

DaneHunter said:


> I'm telling you it's ridiculous. A guy at work showed me and now I'm addicted. I work in the city but live in Hamilton so it's a 45 minute drive to Eli's but it's well worth.
> 
> They have live bands on Saturday nights also.
> 
> My wife and I went Sunday, we both had two hotdogs, she got Mack and cheese and jalapeno grits, I had Mac and cheese and baked beans with my dogs, and two bottles of pop. $20


45 minute drive, huh? Heck I drive 30 minutes just to eat Burger King...LOL. Grits sound good! Haven't had grits in a long time:sad: I thought grits was a thing of the south? When I moved to Missouri and mentioned "GRITS" people were like..."What the F*&K is grits?LOL I grew up just outside New Orleans, La and believe me...I had my share of grits. But damn those dogs look good!! :hungry:


----------



## J-Carter

DaneHunter said:


> Been waxing my truck all afternoon, has Jesus shown up yet? Truck turned out Purdy though...


No matter how much you polish a turd....it's still a turd LOL....had to man...I'm a dodge man


----------



## WVohioFAN

Dikbag35 said:


> Breaking news....... I just talked to Chad, he said he's been scouting the woods hard this spring. He told me this is going to be his year, he can feel it! Here are some of the pics from his trail cams that he sent to me.........


Good stuff. lol


----------



## DaneHunter

J-Carter said:


> No matter how much you polish a turd....it's still a turd LOL....had to man...I'm a dodge man


I don't fight with Dodge guys anymore. I always challenge them to a battle of wits and they always come unarmed.


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> Been waxing my truck all afternoon, has Jesus shown up yet? Truck turned out Purdy though...


Where's there a truck at I don't see it?


----------



## yidava25

DaneHunter said:


> I don't fight with Dodge guys anymore. I always challenge them to a battle of wits and they always come unarmed.


Who needs wits when you have a Cummins?


----------



## DaneHunter

yidava25 said:


> Who needs wits when you have a Cummins?


In fact I think that one of the criteria for owning a Cummins. Lack of wits. :chortle:


----------



## Kb83

DaneHunter said:


> Been waxing my truck all afternoon, has Jesus shown up yet? Truck turned out Purdy though...


Did that come with the new heated tailgate?


----------



## ghostgoblin22

so basically this thread has become a anything and everything discussion?


----------



## WUD DUK

Kb83 said:


> Did that come with the new heated tailgate?


Why... So hands stay warm while pushing it to the mechanic's shop??? :icon_1_lol: I drive a Ford, too. I've heard'em all! LOL


----------



## Kb83

WUD DUK said:


> Why... So hands stay warm while pushing it to the mechanic's shop??? :icon_1_lol: I drive a Ford, too. I've heard'em all! LOL


Yep!  see atleast chevy owners have wit!


----------



## DaneHunter

I work on cars for a living....I've worked on them all.... I'll stick with my Ford.


----------



## switchback270

ohiobooners said:


> At this time of year I watch more for deer numbers and locations than I do for a certain animal. OG does have two distinguishable features. First is the fact that most don't realize he is a 265-275 pound whitetail. This might also explain why I think ppl cant grasp how truly big he is. His rack isn't being over embellished by a smaller body. He's a bull of a buck. Secondly he has a scar across his rump from a close call with something when he was younger. That scar is nearly impossible to see unless from an elevated location but while scouting from hill tops it can be seen.The main thing I am trying to do from April - June is locate the deer. Any deer. Any one of the deer I see might be him or they might be a doe he likes later on. I try to eliminate the spots that I see no deer and no deer activity.


if I lived in southern OH i would be sitting on a hill top every evening glassing for scars across a deers rump.


----------



## DaneHunter

ghostgoblin22 said:


> so basically this thread has become a anything and everything discussion?


Until something pertinent about OG shows up, yes. Lol


----------



## WUD DUK

danehunter said:


> i'll stick with my ford.


yep!


----------



## Bowtoons

blinginpse said:


> Where's there a truck at I don't see it?


If it has the 5.4 in it. You will be able to see it at the junk yard very soon.


----------



## WUD DUK

HAHAHA...I gots a 5.0 so I'm good!


----------



## Bowtoons

WUD DUK said:


> HAHAHA...I gots a 5.0 so I'm good!


5.0 is a good motor. I had a 88 GT 5.0. I also had a 250 SD with the 5.4. I replaced the motor at 100K. That thing was junk and couldn't get out of it's own way.


----------



## Kb83

My dad has the 5.4 and it's it's a decent motor in a 1/2 ton. Has enough power to do what he does. Only thing he complains about was the $1000 plug change with that ridiculous plug design. My neighbor has it in a f250 and it's a little underpowered for that. I'd take take a 6.0L any day over it. Or even better a 8.1L if you can find one. I heard the new 5.0's are nice though. Seems the eco boost is kinda of love it or hate it. I know people who own (owned) them and there wasn't much middle ground. Me, I'm happy with my old 5.3L. Does everything I ask and never has has a issue. This is my 4th one and they have all been great. Now chevys fuel pumps, water pumps and cheap ass interiors could use some help.


----------



## WUD DUK

:focus: just mess'n ...LOL


----------



## QS34Reaper

WUD DUK said:


> 45 minute drive, huh? Heck I drive 30 minutes just to eat Burger King...LOL. Grits sound good! Haven't had grits in a long time:sad: I thought grits was a thing of the south? When I moved to Missouri and mentioned "GRITS" people were like..."What the F*&K is grits?LOL I grew up just outside New Orleans, La and believe me...I had my share of grits. But damn those dogs look good!! :hungry:



St. Charles Parish!! Norco, LA representing baby!! Lol

Where yo mom'an dem at??


----------



## DaneHunter

I can do 5.4 spark plugs in my sleep, and they aren't that big of a deal if you replace them with the one piece plugs. 5.4 and 6.0 only got bad rap because people don't take care of them. My truck has 78k on it, and other than maintenance I've only had to replace one converter and a belt tensioner. And the belt tensioner only when bad after I drove through water over my tires.... and I've got big tires.


----------



## Kb83

DaneHunter said:


> I can do 5.4 spark plugs in my sleep, and they aren't that big of a deal if you replace them with the one piece plugs. 5.4 and 6.0 only got bad rap because people don't take care of them. My truck has 78k on it, and other than maintenance I've only had to replace one converter and a belt tensioner. And the belt tensioner only when bad after I drove through water over my tires.... and I've got big tires.


Once you replace them they are fine. But when the stock ones start breaking off it can get expensive if you don't know how to get them out yourself and have the tool. 

78k. Pssshh it's still a baby. Talk to me when you hit 200k.


----------



## DaneHunter

Kb83 said:


> Once you replace them they are fine. But when the stock ones start breaking off it can get expensive if you don't know how to get them out yourself and have the tool.
> 
> 78k. Pssshh it's still a baby. Talk to me when you hit 200k.


Anyone needs 5.4 spark plugs I'll do them for $400.


----------



## Kb83

DaneHunter said:


> Anyone needs 5.4 spark plugs I'll do them for $400.


My dad would have appreciated it! When he did his they were still fairly new and only place that had the tool was the local ford stealership. I think the exact price was $988 plus towing after he broke one off in his garage. Truck had just over 60k on the clock.


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> I work on cars for a living....I've worked on them all.... *I'll stick with my Ford*.



View attachment 1970269


Heard that! 2006 w/63k miles n counting. Loving every minute of it. The plug issue with the 5.4 is like the cam lean issue on an Elite.....really not a big deal at all and WAY over blown. Was only expensive in the beginning when nobody knew any better.


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> Anyone needs 5.4 spark plugs I'll do them for $400.


What u charge to go get groceries in that toy lol jp


----------



## itallushrt

DaneHunter said:


> Until something pertinent about OG shows up, yes. Lol


I did my best by actually going to the DD! Someone else needs to take it from there.


----------



## Bowtoons

DaneHunter said:


> I can do 5.4 spark plugs in my sleep, and they aren't that big of a deal if you replace them with the one piece plugs. 5.4 and 6.0 only got bad rap because people don't take care of them. My truck has 78k on it, and other than maintenance I've only had to replace one converter and a belt tensioner. And the belt tensioner only when bad after I drove through water over my tires.... and I've got big tires.


I hope it last for a long time and you have better luck than myself. I could have paid for a new truck cash for what I put into mine. New front inner and outter axle seals 3 times, new motor at 100k, new headers because the junk stock manifolds rotted out, timing chain, exhaust, ect... The last straw was when I had to put in a new steering rack. I sold it to a buddy for the cash he had in his pocket and bought a new Tundra. Just hit a 100k and it still looks and drives the same as the day I bought it. She was a Purdy truck though.


----------



## WUD DUK

QS34Reaper said:


> St. Charles Parish!! Norco, LA representing baby!! Lol
> 
> Where yo mom'an dem at??


Hey what's up Reaper?! I'm from Jefferson Parish. Westwego, La! All my other relatives live in Westwego and Marrero and yep most talk Cajun French! Moved to Missouri with my parents when I was 14. That was in '88. Dang I'm gettin' old...lol. Fixin' to make some jambalaya soon. I'll be sure to take a pic and post it just to rub it in! :hungry:


----------



## JRHOADES20

Almost to 200 ttt


----------



## BigBrian

I don't have an extra 7 hours of my life to read this entire thread but after just watching the page count on here I want to see it hit 200......


----------



## DaneHunter

BigBrian said:


> I don't have an extra 7 hours of my life to read this entire thread but after just watching the page count on here I want to see it hit 200......


It's gonna take way longer than 7 hours, lol.


----------



## Billie

Any news at all about the original thread ?


----------



## rodney482

Give this one bump!!! Just for Chad


----------



## bjmostel

Almost 200 pages!


----------



## vanceg

wow


----------



## AK&HIboy

Bump bump bump for Chad.Thought he was only taking a week off AT?????


----------



## AK&HIboy

Oh more pics of the ebay buck please.Sold a deer rearview mirror and acorn cruncher to "fund" my dream double drop.Just wanted more pics to see how big of a doe I need to kill for a cape.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Look what I just caught on my trail cam yesterday :laugh:


----------



## AK&HIboy

^^^^Pm me details, same buck is on my lease.We can give each other tips!!!


----------



## Siouxme

200


----------



## brushdog

Almost there! Took a lot of garbage to get it here, but 200 is right around the corner!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Chad "post up and go out in #200"!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## bjmostel

Siouxme said:


> 200


Maybe this time.


----------



## Cjclemens

So close. Hope this is it???


----------



## Cjclemens

Wonder who gets to be 1st on page 200.


----------



## AK&HIboy

If no buck pics show us more of that mint original 1 owner truck you got pics offline of


----------



## bjmostel

Cjclemens said:


> So close. Hope this is it???


Nope is this?


----------



## AK&HIboy

Me!!!!!


----------



## bjmostel

AK&HIboy said:


> Me!!!!!


Sorry it's me.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Damit!!!!


----------



## Cjclemens

This one has to be it!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

bump for 200!!


----------



## bjmostel

Cjclemens said:


> This one has to be it!


bingo!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Hello page 200


----------



## AK&HIboy

Im in!!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Dam 30 sec wait!!!!!!!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

YES....I got it!


----------



## Cjclemens

Man, I was close. Maybe we should buy an ebay rack for NewMexicoHunter as a prize...


----------



## AK&HIboy

Winner!!!!!! Winning! !!!!!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Cjclemens said:


> Man, I was close. Maybe we should buy an ebay rack for NewMexicoHunter as a prize...


LOL! I'd have to put a mulie cape on it.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Dammmmmmmiiiit!!!!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

14 posts away from 5000.


----------



## bjmostel

NewMexicoHunter said:


> YES....I got it!


You just won the hunt for OG!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Coooommmme ooooonnn 200!!!!


----------



## bjmostel

Who's going for 5k?


----------



## AK&HIboy

bjmostel said:


> You just won the hunt for OG!


You get to hit "buy now" on his laptop!!!!!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Might as well get a bump for Frisbee in.


----------



## AK&HIboy

And wear his ripped teenage girl jeans while you buy your dream buck.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

AK&HIboy said:


> And wear his ripped teenage girl jeans while you buy your dream buck.


I'll pass.


----------



## WUD DUK

Dangit! I thought about doing this earlier. Maybe I could've been the winner


----------



## AK&HIboy

And "touch his BOoNER"!!!!


----------



## bjmostel

WUD DUK said:


> Dangit! I thought about doing this earlier. Maybe I could've been the winner


Hey we're all winners here.


----------



## AK&HIboy

We all get a trophy for "participating" on this thread.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Atleast we found out a cheap way to get a booner double drop!! E B A Y


----------



## AK&HIboy

One stop shopping from womans jeans to buck dreams, ebay " Im chad tefft and I approve this message".


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

AK&HIboy said:


> And "touch his BOoNER"!!!!


You're coming off like your jealous! :set1_thinking:


----------



## bjmostel

Yep


----------



## WVohioFAN

5k!


----------



## brushdog

5000?


----------



## bjmostel

NewMexicoHunter said:


> You're coming off like your jealous! :set1_thinking:


Good lord you won 5k...you already won OG....now you won a date with Ms. Booners


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> 5k!


Missed it by.......that much


----------



## AK&HIboy

Bam!!!!!!!!!! 200hundy!!!!!!


----------



## brushdog

damn, newmexicohunter wins again!


----------



## AK&HIboy

NewMexicoHunter said:


> You're coming off like your jealous! :set1_thinking:


Nah but I could use a few 180 plus "free range" deer to get me some street cred!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

bjmostel said:


> Good lord you won 5k...you already won OG....now you won a date with Ms. Booners


LMAO! I'll have to pass that one off too. My wife wouldn't like that too much.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

AK&HIboy said:


> Nah but I could use a few 180 plus "free range" deer to get me some street cred!


Me too!


----------



## AK&HIboy

My paypal is just to low to buy racks right now


----------



## AK&HIboy

Only rack id buy is a new rack for the misses ;-)


----------



## bjmostel

AK&HIboy said:


> Only rack id buy is a new rack for the misses ;-)


Typical or Non typ? Lots of mass?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

LOL.....back on topic now.......How bout them Fords?!


----------



## QS34Reaper

WUD DUK said:


> Hey what's up Reaper?! I'm from Jefferson Parish. Westwego, La! All my other relatives live in Westwego and Marrero and yep most talk Cajun French! Moved to Missouri with my parents when I was 14. That was in '88. Dang I'm gettin' old...lol. Fixin' to make some jambalaya soon. I'll be sure to take a pic and post it just to rub it in! :hungry:


Hey, don't worry bout me bruh, been in Wisconsin for 21 years now. Came up here, met a girl....put some voodoo charm on these Midwest whitetails and I am hooked. Own a food cart that does Cajun food and catering. They loving it up here. Bout to start getting crawfish soon!! Boom!! 

Glad to see other ********* surviving outside the Dirty South. Holla if you ever wanna come hunt here! I got you. We have some jambalaya cook off fun and draw some blood. 

In the meantime imma leave dis here fo you! Ha!


----------



## bjmostel

NewMexicoHunter said:


> LOL.....back on topic now.......How bout them Fords?!


You hear about Ford's new heated tailgate?


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

bjmostel said:


> You hear about Ford's new heated tailgate?


No.....sounds convenient though!


----------



## JustinM

Man I got a video I want to Post for you ford guys.not sure if its allowed tho. YouTube Chevy Silverado parody 2 arimi king .


----------



## fountain

DaneHunter said:


> I can do 5.4 spark plugs in my sleep, and they aren't that big of a deal if you replace them with the one piece plugs. 5.4 and 6.0 only got bad rap because people don't take care of them. My truck has 78k on it, and other than maintenance I've only had to replace one converter and a belt tensioner. And the belt tensioner only when bad after I drove through water over my tires.... and I've got big tires.


Throw a blower in the mix and the plugs disappear! Iknow the day is coming to check/change mine and I sure do dread to learn it. Some that have done then daily can do them in 30 mins and less, but I can't even see em all!


----------



## fountain

O uea..happy 200/5000 to this thread that almost covers all main topics that we should discuss


----------



## Kb83

bjmostel said:


> You hear about Ford's new heated tailgate?


Man I used that one 5 pages ago. Keep up.


----------



## Kb83

JustinM said:


> Man I got a video I want to Post for you ford guys.not sure if its allowed tho. YouTube Chevy Silverado parody 2 arimi king .


Saw that before. That guy is funny has hell.


----------



## DaneHunter

Damnit. I missed a bunch of action!? That's what I get for trying to do some work , while actually at work.


----------



## Siouxme

OB's first earned 200...anything. Congrats!


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

How did u guys get on so many different topics?


----------



## DaneHunter

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> How did u guys get on so many different topics?


Blame the hot dog loving Ford haters. :dontknow:


----------



## spekwa91

fountain said:


> O uea..happy 200/5000 to this thread that almost covers all main topics that we should discuss


Bacon. Bacon hasn't been discussed yet. Once there is a discussion about that we're covered. 

I enjoy my bacon crispy right beside more bacon.


----------



## Billie

Bacon is good...


----------



## kansasboi

switchback270 said:


> if I lived in southern OH i would be sitting on a hill top every evening glassing for scars across a deers rump.


I like this tactic, whenever the thread hits a lull someone pull up some of these sage tidbits of whitetail knowledge. 

Oh and back on topic 2006 117000 miles runs like a champ!


----------



## floridacrackr

2011 ecoboost with 22,000 miles...love it!


----------



## Huntin Hard

floridacrackr said:


> 2011 ecoboost with 22,000 miles...love it!


Sharp looking truck. Nice!


----------



## floridacrackr

Huntin Hard said:


> Sharp looking truck. Nice!


thank you, sir!


----------



## DaneHunter

I think my next truck will be white. Both those trucks are gorgeous.


----------



## itallushrt

ak&hiboy said:


> ^^^^pm me details, same buck is on my lease.we can give each other tips!!!


pm sent!


----------



## ccwilder3

I was horrified to see that this was not on the first page when I looked this morning. Back up it goes.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ccwilder3 said:


> I was horrified to see that this was not on the first page when I looked this morning. Back up it goes.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTechForever

I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


----------



## WUD DUK

floridacrackr said:


> 2011 ecoboost with 22,000 miles...love it!


Nice truck :thumbs_up I have a 2012 Silver 4 door with the 5.0. Loving it :cheers:


----------



## WVohioFAN

BowTechForever said:


> I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


Never mind the mountain of evidence which proves he's a fraud.


----------



## nomansland

BowTechForever said:


> I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


I really hope this is a joke. Chad practically lived on here. Tons of evidence comes out and he instantly disappears and you believe he was telling the truth? Lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

nomansland said:


> I really hope this is a joke. Chad practically lived on here. Tons of evidence comes out and he instantly disappears and you believe he was telling the truth? Lol


I don't think he's joking. lol


----------



## J-Dubyah

BowTechForever said:


> I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


If that's the case e would have come on here and cleared up any confusion. I'm by no means saying that anyone deserves an explanation or he has to right himself with anyone. But, he started the thread to gain admiration/recognition and it took a wrong turn.


----------



## WUD DUK

wvohiofan said:


> never mind the mountain of evidence which proves he's a fraud.


^^this^^


----------



## floridacrackr

BowTechForever said:


> I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


I can only hope that your being sarcastic! If your not, then I will take you being a kid into consideration for not really knowing any better.


----------



## Billie

nomansland said:


> I really hope this is a joke. Chad practically lived on here. Tons of evidence comes out and he instantly disappears and you believe he was telling the truth? Lol


Thank you for my morning belly laugh! Sure hope your trying to be funny, cause you are!if your not trying to be funny, THATS EVEN FUNNIER!! Win win !!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

My god I take a few months off from AT and all hell breaks loose, 3 different threads all over 100 pages deep. I had to spend all day yesterday just catching up. Let me see if I get this all right:

OP chasinwhitetails posted up a buck that didn't even end up scoring over 200 typ
AT goes nuts and the pic goes viral
OB chad dupes OP into think he hunting the same deer also? 
Somehow OB gets on WP and starts posting webisodes of which now #16 is deleted and can not be found?
OP gets kicked off his hunting ground for posting up the pic?
Dean discovers some type of fraud (of which I still cant find the posts talking about this)
OB turns out to be a high fence hunter on DD and that's the pics he sending out?
OB starts trading hunts for fellas who thinks he actually hunts trophy's
OB never actually keeps his end of the trade and some guy in Florida is out a 2 man Osceola hunt
AT goes nuts and the bashing continues
OB has disappeared and only rumors or brothers uncles cousins facebooks posts are showing up.

Did I miss anything? someone wanna fill in what I left out?


----------



## flinginairos

All you guys and these Fords. Geez! How bout a Chevy up in here :wink:


----------



## Bowtoons

flinginairos said:


> All you guys and these Fords. Geez! How bout a Chevy up in here :wink:





ksgoosekillr said:


> My god I take a few months off from AT and all hell breaks loose, 3 different threads all over 100 pages deep. I had to spend all day yesterday just catching up. Let me see if I get this all right:
> 
> OP chasinwhitetails posted up a buck that didn't even end up scoring over 200 typ
> AT goes nuts and the pic goes viral
> OB chad dupes OP into think he hunting the same deer also?
> Somehow OB gets on WP and starts posting webisodes of which now #16 is deleted and can not be found?
> OP gets kicked off his hunting ground for posting up the pic?
> Dean discovers some type of fraud (of which I still cant find the posts talking about this)
> OB turns out to be a high fence hunter on DD and that's the pics he sending out?
> OB starts trading hunts for fellas who thinks he actually hunts trophy's
> OB never actually keeps his end of the trade and some guy in Florida is out a 2 man Osceola hunt
> AT goes nuts and the bashing continues
> OB has disappeared and only rumors or brothers uncles cousins facebooks posts are showing up.
> 
> Did I miss anything? someone wanna fill in what I left out?


You forgot the hotdogs and fords.


----------



## Billie

And in my tearful state I quoted the Wrong post! It was ment for bow tech forever! Sorry guys!


----------



## Timmy Big Time

BowTechForever said:


> I hate this thread. I still belive Chad/OB is a 100% truthful and honest person. I've talked with him a few times on here about my own pursuit of a world record. He was so nice, cordial, and helpful. He wasn't condescending like most just because I'm a kid. He is a good guy. This thread is nothing but a tarnishing of Chad's reputation.


I know being a youngster can be confusing at times. I am going to let you in on a few other secrets. The tooth fairy, easter bunny. and santa are not real either, and no matter what your mom tells you, you will not go blind:wink:


----------



## flinginairos

Bowtoons said:


> You forgot the hotdogs and fords.


Love hotdogs. Fords....not so much. LOL


----------



## Bowtoons

flinginairos said:


> Love hotdogs. Fords....not so much. LOL


Not much of a fan of either myself. Coneys are where its at!


----------



## WUD DUK

flinginairos said:


> All you guys and these Fords. Geez! How bout a Chevy up in here :wink:


Whatcha talkin bout Willis??? Nice Chevy tho.


----------



## Billie

Timmy Big Time said:


> I know being a youngster can be confusing at times. I am going to let you in on a few other secrets. The tooth fairy, easter bunny. and santa are not real either, and no matter what your mom tells you, you will not go blind:wink:


Ah... The bitter truth! But not all bad news. Your vision is safe!


----------



## DaneHunter

flinginairos said:


> All you guys and these Fords. Geez! How bout a Chevy up in here :wink:


Look now Chad isn't the only POS in this thread. J/k! :chortle:


----------



## flinginairos

DaneHunter said:


> Look now Chad isn't the only POS in this thread. J/k! :chortle:


HAHA! Ya JERK! :wink:


----------



## DaneHunter

Bowtoons said:


> Not much of a fan of either myself. Coneys are where its at!


You haven't had these.


----------



## ember

nomansland said:


> I really hope this is a joke. Chad practically lived on here. Tons of evidence comes out and he instantly disappears and you believe he was telling the truth? Lol


Either way, grey matter hollow man that is going to better himself from this experience or he and others are really putting it to you guys............ he is better off now.


----------



## nomansland

ember said:


> Either way, grey matter hollow man that is going to better himself from this experience or he and others are really putting it to you guys............ he is better off now.


What?


----------



## ember

I would love see Dean, Chad and maybe a few others bust out and stick it to all cackling hens on here with a you have been duped post.....


----------



## itallushrt

ember said:


> I would love see Dean, Chad and maybe a few others bust out and stick it to all cackling hens on here with a you have been duped post.....


Kinda hard to "dupe" folks when pics like these exists....

http://www.ddranch.com/images/hunter_submitted/ddranch-9-29-12-B.JPG


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> Look now Chad isn't the only POS in this thread. J/k! :chortle:


LMAO!! Dam Dane, I like your style. No hard feelings flinginairos, good looking truck regardless, but it does appear that you ran through some chit somewhere and it stuck to your front license plate brackett.:mg::behindsof


----------



## BigDeer

hdrking2003 said:


> LMAO!! Dam Dane, I like your style. No hard feelings flinginairos, good looking truck regardless, but it does appear that you ran through some chit somewhere and it stuck to your front license plate brackett.:mg::behindsof


No, that's called vandalism..


----------



## BP1992

ember said:


> I would love see Dean, Chad and maybe a few others bust out and stick it to all cackling hens on here with a you have been duped post.....


----------



## DaneHunter

Regardless if OG is real or not, Chad has been proven to be a douche. Even if Chad kills OG, he is still a douche.


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> Even if Chad kills OG, he is still a douche.


:first:


----------



## buglecrazy

DaneHunter said:


> Regardless if OG is real or not, Chad has been proven to be a douche. Even if Chad kills OG, he is still a douche.


:cheers:


----------



## flinginairos

hdrking2003 said:


> LMAO!! Dam Dane, I like your style. No hard feelings flinginairos, good looking truck regardless, but it does appear that you ran through some chit somewhere and it stuck to your front license plate brackett.:mg::behindsof


I take it most Ford owners shoot Mathews? I guess its OK to like the slower things in life :wink:


----------



## ember

Can you tell me what this thread has to do with hunting besides ranting on after page whenever Dean called him out?

You got guys stopping by ranches to look for OG, guys hoping Chad falls out of his treestand, if he is a fraud let it lay. You all seemed to lick his balz when you thought he was the God of bowhunting. 

This tread has a bunch of crows chasing a redtail.


----------



## WVohioFAN

ember said:


> Can you tell me what this thread has to do with hunting besides ranting on after page whenever Dean called him out?
> 
> You got guys stopping by ranches to look for OG, guys hoping Chad falls out of his treestand, if he is a fraud let it lay. You all seemed to lick his balz when you thought he was the God of bowhunting.
> 
> This tread has a bunch of crows chasing a redtail.


I never spoke a word to the guy. I'm surprised to see that this thread actually bothers people. All that does is make me wanna bump it to the top in hopes that it'll make more people like you, whine like a schoolyard sissy.


----------



## itallushrt

ember said:


> Can you tell me what this thread has to do with hunting besides ranting on after page whenever Dean called him out?
> 
> You got guys stopping by ranches to look for OG, guys hoping Chad falls out of his treestand, if he is a fraud let it lay. You all seemed to lick his balz when you thought he was the God of bowhunting.
> 
> This tread has a bunch of crows chasing a redtail.





WVohioFAN said:


> I never spoke a word to the guy. I'm surprised to see that this thread actually bothers people. All that does is make me wanna bump it to the top in hopes that it'll make more people like you, whine like a schoolyard sissy.


The only talking I did to this hero on here was to call him out on high fence deer last fall. As for my drive by on the ranch yep I sure did and I'm glad so I know where I too can become a God of bowhunting. 

TTT for the whiners!


----------



## ember

WVohioFAN said:


> I never spoke a word to the guy. I'm surprised to see that this thread actually bothers people. All that does is make me wanna bump it to the top in hopes that it'll make more people like you, whine like a schoolyard sissy.


Says the No #1 Ball Licker.


----------



## hdrking2003

flinginairos said:


> *I take it most Ford owners shoot Mathews*? I guess its OK to like the slower things in life :wink:


Ok, that's it, those are fightin words! :box:


----------



## WVohioFAN

ember said:


> Says the No #1 Ball Licker.


I'm curious to know how you arrived at this conclusion considering I've never spoken to OB and never commented in his threads.

Elaborate for me.


----------



## itallushrt

ember said:


> Says the No #1 Ball Licker.


You seem awful upset by this whole thing ... did you too trade a hunt with this hero?


----------



## DaneHunter

WVohioFAN said:


> I'm curious to know how you arrived at this conclusion considering I've never spoken to OB and never commented in his threads.
> 
> Elaborate for me.


I didn't even know who OB was before Dean called him out....


----------



## ember

WVohioFAN said:


> I'm curious to know how you arrived at this conclusion considering I've never spoken to OB and never commented in his threads.
> 
> Elaborate for me.



I just figure you for a good little toady based on reasonable deductions. Don't become a product of your own demise. :teeth:


----------



## WUD DUK

DaneHunter said:


> You haven't had these.


Dude,:boink: you seriously gotta stop posting this pic! I'm not sure how many licks my computer screen can take :embara:


----------



## ember

It's like a turkey shoot around here these days. What happened?


----------



## DaneHunter

Muahahaha


----------



## WUD DUK

flinginairos said:


> I take it most Ford owners shoot Mathews? I guess its OK to like the slower things in life :wink:


LOL...Fords and Bowtechs here :nyah:


----------



## WVohioFAN

ember said:


> I just figure you for a good little toady based on reasonable deductions. Don't become a product of your own demise. :teeth:



You figured wrong. Stunner.


----------



## King

This thread has severely been gone off course. Stick a fork in it folks.


----------

